#ubuntu-br 2011-05-30
<sandrossv> Harlley: apesar da sua mensagem gigante... eu não entendi nada...
<virtu> aham
<virtu> hehhe
<virtu> trolland
<virtu> hehe
<sandrossv> Harlley: o ubuntu 10.04 usa unity ou gnome2 ?
<Harlley> gnome2
<sandrossv> Harlley: ok, então vc quer tirar o controlador de volume do painel ?
<Harlley> sim
<sandrossv> Clica com o direito em cima dele e excluir
<sandrossv> Harlley:
<Harlley> + ai apaga a carta e o rythymbox  junto so keria tirar ele
<sandrossv> oO
<sandrossv> Harlley: tipo, tu clico em cima do icone do audio ?
<sandrossv> com o direito
<Harlley> eu to usando outro indicador ki  regula o volume de cada programa separado  por isso kero tirar ele
<sandrossv> Harlley: tira uma printscreen
<sandrossv> e coloca em algum site
<sandrossv> screenshot sei la
<Harlley> perai ki mi nha barra de iniciar travo  vo por
<norma> voutei
<norma> ii mudou o nome :( esta aqui a imagem http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/capturadetelayq.png/
<harlley> sandrossv
<sandrossv> harlley: tipo, tu ja tentou e exluir e os outros dois tbm sumiram ?
<harlley> o que esta com atelaaberta e o ki kero ficar o ki estar com o mouse e o ki kero tirar e deixar somente os 2 a cartae o player
<xispirito> tradutor!
<irado> cruizes.. pensei que era ubuntu-br
<sandrossv> kkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> harlley: eu te fiz uma pergunta
<harlley> sim somem juntos
<harlley> to tentando achar um simples comando que esconda esse icone uma hora eu acho
<sandrossv> harlley: e como vc faz pra colocar devolta ?
<harlley> para por? eu uso o pulse audio media aplet no lugar ki tem + opcoes
<sandrossv> não entendeu cara
<sandrossv> harlley: quando vc tenta remover um, sai todos os tres, então vc coloca eles devolto, como vc faz isso ?
<harlley> e so ir em adicionar ao painel e por mini aplicativo indicador
<sandrossv> oO
<xispirito> huahuauhahu
<sandrossv> harlley: mas o mini aplicativo indicador não é só o som ?
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai ja tentou subir uma segunda instancia do squid somente para cache do windows update?
<MarceloVaz> funfa? :D
<harlley> nao  sao 3  e o player de musica a carta do empaty  e o molume
<MESTRE-DOMINADOR> #brasil
<harlley> espero que um dia eles escondam todos os icones num so como no windos acho bem eficiente ai deixo minha barra muito + limpa
<MarceloVaz> mais ou menos isso
<MarceloVaz> http://pastebin.com/QRANTnH9
<MarceloVaz> acredito q de certo
<sandrossv> harlley: ach q da pra fazer isso
<harlley> ainda nao achei nada na net sobre isso
<sandrossv> harlley: se eu usasse o gnome2 veria isso pra ti
<harlley> eu tentei por o a versao 11.04 + ficou lento o pc ai voutei para 10.04
<irado> gentemm.. ubuntu 11.04 amd (64 bit) o som funcionou algumas horas e.. adeus. O gnome-mixer/alsaconf não resolvem nada.. :(
<sandrossv> irado: tentou reiniciar?
<irado> sandrossv: rsss...
<sandrossv> ta rindo do que ?
<irado> sandrossv: já está há uns 4 dias assim.. já liguei/desliguei esses dias, não volta mesmo
<sandrossv> hmm
<irado> sandrossv: pq isso me lembra algumas tirinhas nerd que falam sobre um outro SO
<sandrossv> hehe
<irado> sandrossv: curioso que começou indicando que som estava desligado.. e nada de conseguir ligar. Daí ativei alsamixer/outros.. desativo o "mudo" mas nada.. não fala MESMO. Depois resolveu não gravar mais.. que coisa..
<sandrossv> irado: ta usando alsa ?
<irado> sandrossv: sim - o normal, desde o 9.x
<marcelobernard> olá
<irado> buenas marcelobernard
<sandrossv> irado: tenta cat /bin/bash /dev/dsp
<sandrossv> marcelobernard: Oi
<irado> sandrossv: já fiz.. mudo que nem um peixe
<sandrossv> hehe
<irado> sandrossv: esse sempre foi um dos primeiros testes que faço pra ajustar sound
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> irado: tu instalo alguma coisa antes do som parar ?
<irado> ah, lembrei.. vou usar o live-cd pra ver como a coisa vai..
<irado> sandrossv: só o próprio 11.04/amd
<sandrossv> irado: mas ele funcionou por um tempo
<xispirito> porque não ficam no 10.04?
<irado> xispirito: 64 bit..
<xispirito> e?
<irado> pci-e.. estou comprando placa de video e tenho 8G de ram.. melhor com 64bit
<sandrossv> 11.04 é testing ainda?
<irado> como disse, vou ver com o live-cd
<xispirito> irado, sim sim, mas a versão 11.04 ta muito bugada
<irado> sandrossv: não mais
<irado> xispirito: é.. pelo visto tá mesmo - rs
<sandrossv> irado: usa Intel ?
<irado> vou ver com o live 10.04.. se voltar, reinstalo tudo
<xispirito> eu gosto de desafios, mas assim ja enche o saco
<irado> sandrossv: só Intel
<irado> é.. vou fazer isso mesmo.. volto logo (ou não - rs)
<irado> grato, por enquanto.. té mais.
<irado> quit
<sandrossv> irado: lsmod | grep intel8
<irado> hmm.. pera
<sandrossv> irado: retorna alguma coisa?
<irado> nada
<irado> de qualquer forma, embora intel, o chipset é via (argh!!)
<irado> bem.. volto logo.. té mais (ou não)
<norma_> aleleuia meus caros imaos final mente eu consegui tirar esse bendito icone da tela
<paladin``> boa
<norma_> gerenciador de pacotes synaptic e procurar por (indicator-soud) so isso
<paladin``> fluxbox ?
<sandrossv> paladin``: q q tem o fluxbox ?
<paladin``> se e´ o q ta usando
<sandrossv> paladin``: não, gnome 2
<paladin``> tendi =D mostra um ss ai
<harlley> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/capturadetela1g.png/
<harlley> sem o volume antigo e com o novo
<Legendario> meu natty não mostra mais os eventos do calendário do evolution no painel. Alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<paladin``> harlley psicodelico gostei
<harlley> falas do wallpaper?
<paladin``> s
<harlley> http://hugehdwallpaper.com/ o site
<paladin``> orra legal vlw
<harlley> sao todos em hd demora pra aparecer
<harlley> ainda to na pagina 14 minha net e lenta . :D devagar vo baixando
<virtu> inverno chegando e mais um aquecedor a oleo vou comprar
<harlley> aki em casa pra aquecer so presciso por meu notebook no colo
<harlley> coler dele ta bixado nao roda direito + tb ainda nao vi ele travar com ubuntu 10.04
<virtu> eu moro na africa do sul
 * virtu troll face
<harlley> OO
<xGrind> virtu; onde arrumo scripts pra conky?
<virtu> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/
<virtu> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+scripts?content=52896
<virtu> http://www.junauza.com/2009/09/15-really-awesome-conky-configurations.html
<virtu> e creio que no gnome art
<virtu> preciso de um desses pro mac
<xispirito> virtu, procura no google
<virtu> =)
<harlley> deviant art tb
<harlley> la tem tudo
<virtu> aham
<xispirito> virtu, mora mesmo na africa?
<virtu> no
<virtu> moro no RS
<xispirito> eu moro por estas bandas tambem
<harlley> manaus amazonas  o ú do  brasil
<virtu> o ú é no chuí cara
<harlley> internet lixo a aki pra essas bandas mesmo
<virtu> ai é a fronteira desconhecida... the final frontier
<xispirito> harlley, aqui o maximo que consegui foi fazer um gato 3g
<xispirito> não tem net nem a pau
<harlley> hehe
<virtu> xGrind: ajudou?
<xGrind> virtu; sim xD
<virtu> blz
<xGrind> vlw
<virtu> xGrind: chegou a ouvir o som dos synths que estou montando aos poucos?
<harlley> eu usavava bastante o conky + agora tento deixar minha tela o + limpo possivel  ( menos e mais)
<xGrind> virtu; nem vi. passae
<virtu> por essa mesma razao comprei um monitor 23
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/2wDXDstE/KORG_nanoKEY.html?
<virtu> da um play
<xispirito> eu nunca pensei na vida que editaria um .css para mudar a cor da barra de tarefas...
<virtu> matrix cara... matrix
<xispirito> ^^
<virtu> quando tu caminha na rua... em linha reta... /me walking justify
<xispirito> e tem gente que anda em zig-zag?
<BrunoPE> alguém sabe um player em qt que baixa legendas , tipo o totem ?
<virtu> sim...
<virtu> bebuns
<virtu> when drink to much... goto Z way
<harlley> meu rythybox  faz isso nunca sei escrever o nome desse player direito ate pq o google me corrige
<BrunoPE> harlley: falo de vídeos
<harlley> ata finge ki nao escrevi sso
<harlley> uso o toten
<harlley> eu baixo manualmente a legenda
<xispirito> BrunoPE, o smplayer não faz isso?
<xispirito> que eu lembre fazia
<BrunoPE> vou dar uma olhada nunca usei ele
<BrunoPE> sempre usei o mplayer
<BrunoPE> sem gui
<xispirito> eu tambem uso ele pelo console
<BrunoPE> acho melhor a perfomance
<BrunoPE> mas esse lance das legendas automaticamente é muito comodo
<xispirito> se o smplayer não fizer tem aquele outro que o icone é um cone laranja, cheio de firulas, deve fazer
<BrunoPE> o vlc realmente tem muitas opções
<xispirito> isso isso isso
<BrunoPE> ele tem umas opçoes de audio muito legal
<MarceloVaz> virtu :D
<xispirito> o gnome-shell tem a barra lateral mais feia da historia
<xispirito> e totalmente inutil
<virtu> e ae MarceloVaz
<virtu> MarceloVaz: http://www.4shared.com/audio/2wDXDstE/KORG_nanoKEY.html?
<MarceloVaz> to sem som
<virtu> f**u
<xispirito> tu é dj?
<virtu> =P
<MarceloVaz> muié ta com o VG ligado
<MarceloVaz> falta tomada no nobreak
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<virtu> eu sou nada
<MarceloVaz> eu ja fui dj
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> depois q os caras começaram a se prostiruir tocanco dom laptos e cdjs
<MarceloVaz> abandonei a profissão
<MarceloVaz> prostituir*
<MarceloVaz> laptops*
<virtu> eu uso o garage band para me prostituir
<virtu> muito bom
<virtu> Alfabetismo
<MarceloVaz> eiouheiuheuie
<MarceloVaz> no final as agulhas e os lps ficaram mais caros q o cachê
<MarceloVaz> passei as pickups nos pilas
<MarceloVaz> e comecei a trampar com info
<MarceloVaz> nesse dia terminou minha vida
<MarceloVaz> :D
<xispirito> eu nunca mais consegui achar uma agulha pro meu prato gradiente
<virtu> agulha no palheiro
<MarceloVaz> xispirito troca a capsula
<MarceloVaz> por uma q use agulha q ainda de pra encontrar
<xispirito> será que ainda existe agulha?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> alguns modelos nao fabricam mais
<MarceloVaz> mas existem varios ainda
<xispirito> tem uma penca de lp ali, não ouço a muito tempo
<xispirito> seria massa
<MarceloVaz> as veiz eu escuto algo
<MarceloVaz> fiquei com uma technics nova q era reserva
<MarceloVaz> esta com a mesma agulga da ortofon a 3 anos
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> agulha*
<BrunoPE> xispirito: valeu pela dica smplayer tem essa opção
<xispirito> BrunoPE, massa
<MarceloVaz> virtu amigo zarpando para miami amanhça
<MarceloVaz> alguma encomenda?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<virtu> bahhh
<virtu> nenhuma... apenas na volta..
<virtu> eu vou pra la em agosto
<MarceloVaz> to pegando um netbook da lenovo
<virtu> se ele quiser trazer 4gb de ram pro mac mini
<virtu> eu aceito =D
<MarceloVaz> 386,00 U$
<harlley> musica legal da pra por no meu celular
<harlley> net lenta e assim so baixei agora ela
 * virtu esperando o 7 ep do Game of Thrones
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa noite man. :)
<Eronides> pessoal eu uso o gnome-blog pra postar no meu blog do wordpress, porém eu quero postar usando as categorias como na imagem http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-blog/images/yosemite.png
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fale zoe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o que foi ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<zoe> e q to com un probleminha
<zoe> ??
<zoe> vc sabe como dar um zoom na area de trabalho do ubuntupode me ajudar
<peregrinator_six> zoe, solta ele ai, quem souber lhe ajudar se tiver disponivel no momento lhe ajudará...! :)
<peregrinator_six> zoe, ubuntu 11...?!
<harlley> copiz fusion faz isso
<peregrinator_six> harlley, mas ai que tá o problema, muitos plugins do compiz no ubuntu 11 tão super conflitantes, maior dor de cabeça mexer neles... :S
<harlley> por isso so  gosto do lts
<xispirito> falando em dor de cabeça, alguem ja tentou compilar o gnome3?
<zoe> meu
<peregrinator_six> harlley, não é bem isso a questão, o ubuntu 10.10 tá usper tranquilo já! :)
<zoe> irmao
<harlley> aa blz
<peregrinator_six> zoe, qual sistema...?!
<zoe> so quero saber os comandos do ubuntu pra poder usar o zoom
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu 11.04...?!
<zoe> 10.04
<peregrinator_six> a sim!
<harlley> melhor ainda
<zoe> gosto mas dele
<peregrinator_six> então dá!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<peregrinator_six> segura a tecla com a janelinha do window$ e rola o scroll
<zoe> useu as outras versoes mas gostei mas dessa versão
<peregrinator_six> zoe, mas tem que tá habilitado
<zoe> escuta so!!!
<peregrinator_six> zoe, também to usando ele aqui, o Super OS 10.04.2 :D
<zoe>  no compiz tem os comandos
<zoe> super e botao 1 e botao 2 nao sei o q e isso
<harlley> mesma coisa aki superbar e mause
<harlley> a rodinha do mouse
<zoe> pronto o q e superbar
<peregrinator_six> zoe, super=tecla com a bandeira do window$
<zoe> ah ta obg
<harlley> superbar e o botao do windows
<zoe> rodei todo o teclado procurando por essa tecla e nao achava
<harlley> ainda vo lixar essa tecla e por outro simbolo nela
<zoe> rsrsrsrsrsr
<xispirito> auhahuahu
<zoe> e iiso ai
<harlley> com esmalte branco mesmo
<zoe> realmente o windows e um lixo
<zoe> so da virus no meu pc
<zoe> volto ja  ta bom
<zoe> vou a qui e volto ja
<Pskol> so colar um adesivo do pinguim
<zoe> rsrsrsrsrsrsr
<zoe> pode crer
<Pskol> e depois passar uma camada de esmalte incolor
<zoe> e uma boa ideia
<peregrinator_six> zoe, http://ubuntudicas.blogspot.com/2007/11/lista-de-atalhos-para-efeitos-do-compiz.html
<harlley> pode ser tb
<zoe> obg
<Andre_Gondim> zoe, pega o papel de parede http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/papel-de-parede-com-atalhos-do-compiz-no-unity/
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, não estamos falando do ubuntu 11...
<Andre_Gondim> ops
<Pskol> alguem sabe bota jogos java no V3?
<zoe> isso não sei
<zoe> mas sei
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, vai no forum lá de celular que eles sabem tudo disso ai...
<Pskol> achei um v3 aqui perdido
<Pskol> no windows eh facil
<Pskol> mas tem q ser muito macho pra faze no linux
<xispirito> só entendo de symbian...
<Pskol> heheh
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, e eu de Android! :P
<Pskol> tava fuçando uns smart com android
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, to afim de comprar um
<Pskol> to doido pra compra um
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, a LG lançou um de 5 e pouco aqui no br
<peregrinator_six> ops...
<peregrinator_six> 500 e pouco eu quiz dizer...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, eu sou meio nojento nesta questão, o aparelho tem que ser pur, sem firmware alterado por operadora nenhuma, aqui na cidade não tem...
<xispirito> #pro
<xispirito> deus do ceu...
<xispirito> #puro
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, e onde teria isso no mundo...?!
<xispirito> em porto alegre eu achei um nokia 6120 puro
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, ah sim, mas muito raro isos acontecer.
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, então fico com o nokia =)
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, quiz izer que isso é raro com qualquer aparelho, nada a ver só com o Android não rapa...
<peregrinator_six> *dizer...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, sim eu sei, não faço a minima ideia de onde este ser tirou este aparelho
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, é o que to falando...
<peregrinator_six> harlley, se consegue usar o plugin do wallpaper do compiz ai no seu ubuntu 10.04 man...?!
<harlley> eu tinha instalado e compiz com os extras dele  so vendo
<harlley> ki ele faz
<harlley> ?
<peregrinator_six> harlley, permite um wallpaper por area de trabalho
<peregrinator_six> harlley, diferentes!
<harlley> testei aki nao rolo nada
<harlley> nem deu sinal de via
<harlley> vida
<zoe> tão falando da 10.04 ou 11.04
<zoe> ??
<harlley> copimz papel de parede  em ultilidades
<harlley> ai se for para alterar o papel de parede toda hora nao tem um programa ki faz isso nao lembro o ime
<zoe> 11.04 testei o compiz mas parece q ficava incompativel
<zoe> por q? iiso acontece
<zoe> ?/
<harlley> lembro de ter achado esse programa no pplware
<peregrinator_six> harlley, não é só fazer isso não...
<peregrinator_six> pera lá que já lhe mostro...
<peregrinator_six> só uns minutos aqui...
<harlley> 11.04 nem cheguei a testar ele so vi ki ficava lento e deletei
<zoe> blz testei e deu fogo
<zoe> acho q era por causa do unity
<zoe> quando reiniciava o pc os paineis da area de trab
<zoe> nao aparecia
<peregrinator_six> zoe, o ubuntu 11 tá com muitos bugs ainda no compiz...
<zoe> e realmente
<harlley> tem akele papel de parede animado do universo girando  ki o cara pos no ubuntu 10.10 eu acho do android
<peregrinator_six> zoe, só vai ficar legal lá pra o 12.04
<harlley> fico muito show
<harlley> vi no youtube
<zoe> e
<zoe> mas acho q deve ter um jeito configurar
<harlley> http://hugehdwallpaper.com meu site preferido de wallpaper  pra kem gosta
<peregrinator_six> harlley, veja o video todo e aprenderas a usar o plugin wallpaper direito... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7tjojBxg-A
<zoe> essa vale pra mim tambem peregrinator
<harlley> baixando 12minutos
<harlley> esperai 1 poco
<harlley> :D
<harlley> e i papel pra cada area de rabalho?
<harlley> eita
<harlley> tudo errado
<harlley> ele coloca 1 papel para cada janela
<harlley> agora sim
<harlley> + o ubuntu tweak nao faz isso tb ?
<peregrinator_six> harlley, se faz não sei...
<peregrinator_six> mas o compiz faz, conseguiu ai...?!
<harlley> tem uma opcao la ki faz isso
<harlley> nao nao tem nao eu to doido
<peregrinator_six> harlley, logo vi, não achei nada disso nele não, só no compiz wallpaper plugin mesmo...
<zoe> ei pessoal
<peregrinator_six> harlley, segue o video tuto e me diz ai se deu...?!
<peregrinator_six> zoe, ?
<zoe> to com um problema agora
<peregrinator_six> ...
<zoe> habilitei o plugin wallpaper
<zoe> e coloquei as imagens do jeito do video
<zoe> mas
<zoe> quando arrasto as janelas fica os rastros na tela
<zoe> quando minimizo tambem
<zoe> me ajuda ai galera
<zoe> tem alguem q possa me ajudar com eese problema?/
<peregrinator_six> zoe, desligou a função la'de mostrar coisas no desktop como mostra o video...?!
<peregrinator_six> harlley, cade você
<zoe> acho q não, vou dar uma olhada
<zoe> peregrinator
<zoe> não ta ligado
<peregrinator_six> desliga e veja se resolve...
<peregrinator_six> ele desligou no video..
<zoe> so desliguei a função cubo e girar cubo
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<peregrinator_six> pra que fez isso...?!
<zoe> pra instalar o plugin wallpapers
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> nã tendi a lógica...?!
<peregrinator_six> harlley, foi abduzido...?!
<harlley>  to fuçando aki
<peregrinator_six> harlley, nada ainda...?!
<harlley> nao
<zoe> po consegui
<peregrinator_six> zoe, funcionou ai direitinho...?! Cada area de trabalho com um wallpaper...?!
<peregrinator_six> harlley, nada...?!
<harlley> milgre
<harlley> eso desativar akele show desktop e funfa
<peregrinator_six> ?
<harlley> a primeira parte do video
<peregrinator_six> harlley, um, então tá funcional né...?!
<harlley> sim
<harlley> eu nao tava conseguindo ver pq baixei o video em 280 nao enxergava nada
<peregrinator_six> beleza, depois vou pegar o compiz extra plugin..
<harlley> 240
<peregrinator_six> :p
<peregrinator_six> era só ver po...
<harlley> to acostumado em por na qualidad minima do video
<corvolino> Andre_Gondim: ping
<Andre_Gondim> corvolino, pong
<harlley> vlw ai gostei muito disso
<peregrinator_six> harlley, outro ubuntu filezinho é esse aqui ó... http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/Pinguy_10.04.html
<peregrinator_six> SHOW ele! :)
<corvolino> peregrinator_six: você me deu uma ideia :)
<peregrinator_six> corvolino, então tá valendo!
<corvolino> :)
<necrocyber> Opa e aí gente boa noite
<necrocyber> ^^tem alguém aí acordado agora?
<andersoncarlos83> eu estou
<necrocyber> Opa Anderson blz
<necrocyber> então eu estou com um probleminha aqui será que você poderia me dar um help
<andersoncarlos83> sou novato
<andersoncarlos83> num sei se vou vonseguir
<necrocyber> hehe sem problemas
<necrocyber> quem sabe eu também sou novato
<necrocyber> fui atualizar o meu Flash 64 bits no Natty  e tá dando o seguinte erro
<necrocyber> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<necrocyber> 'E:Type 'enmachines/flash/ubuntu' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-natty.list'
<necrocyber> já fui na source list e já mudei
<necrocyber> já foi no Fontes de software e desmarquei esses canais e ainda tá dando erro
<necrocyber> uhashuas
<andersoncarlos83> eita
<andersoncarlos83> nunca vi isso
<andersoncarlos83> rs....
<necrocyber> hehe tenso
<necrocyber> mas valeu mesmo velho
<andersoncarlos83> ;)
<andersoncarlos83> desculpe-me não poder ajudar
<necrocyber> só você já ter ajudado tá de boa
<necrocyber> eu vou continuar procurando um lugar aqui na net pra soluçõe
<necrocyber> soluções hasuhas
<FernandoBasso> Tem algo parecido com ares, ou limewire pra linux?
<FernandoBasso> To com um cliente aqui, que comprou um pc com ubuntu querendo instalar win só por causa disso.
<FernandoBasso> Que raiva!!!
<aguitel> tem amule
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o amule. Mas o amule ela demora mais pra baixar, e até pra configurar tem que ter um conhecimento. É uma senhora de uns 50 anos. "É que a minha filha usa ares, daí ela me ajuda.".
<FernandoBasso> Veio com um ubuntu bem redondinho, e não aquelas porcarias que as empresas fazem, que dá até vergonha de dizer que é linux. É o ubuntu 'original' mesmo.
<aguitel> FernandoBasso, lee aca:http://www.picharras.net/noticias/linux/instalar-ares-en-ubuntu-sin-utilizar-wine.html
<FernandoBasso> Opa!
<Sorion_Buddha> <FernandoBasso> baixe o frostwire é um limewire melhorado e tem nativo para linux
<FernandoBasso> Sorion_Buddha: Obrigado.
<FernandoBasso> aguitel: Obrigado.
<aguitel> FernandoBasso, tambem faz o que fala Sorion_Buddha
<zoe> ola pessoal
<zoe> bom dia
<zoe> tem alguem on
<zoe> line
<zoe> ???
<zoe> q possa me ajudar
<zoe> ??
<IceGuest_77> galera, seguinte
<IceGuest_77> quero sincronizar dois computadores ubuntu
<IceGuest_77> são 3 pastas
<IceGuest_77> no primeiro pc os arquivos são modificados
<IceGuest_77> o segundo é apenas para consulta
<IceGuest_77> logo quero que o segundo confira o primeiro e sincronize os arquivos modificados
<IceGuest_77> porem só os arquivos com extenção PDF
<IceGuest_77> alguem tem algum caminho?
<IceGuest_77> ja tentei o conduit e o grsync
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai usa multiterminal ..  mdm.?  quero configurar.. alguem pode ajudar..??
<sergio__> ola bom dia pessoal
<sergio__> alguem sabe como posso instar o gerenciador de downloads prozilla
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai usa multiterminal ..  mdm.?  quero configurar.. alguem pode ajudar..???
<sergio__> i mano eu so uso termional simples
<sergio__> sabe como instala o prozilla
<sergio__> ??
<FlavioTrashPunk> sergio__, poxa kra...,  multiterminal ta foda.. os kras retiram os downloads do serv.. os tutoriais q tenho apontam sempre pro mesmo local dos arquivos.. resumindo nao da pra faze rdownload
<sergio__> nao consegue fazer os downloads do multiterminal
<sergio__> descobri um jeito de baixar quase tudo da net
<sergio__> passar pelos links de proteção ta ligado
<sergio__> flaviotrashpunk
<sergio__> poxa to querendo instalar o prozilla e não consigo
<FlavioTrashPunk> pq o site ta foda do ar
<FlavioTrashPunk> pera
<FlavioTrashPunk> sergio__, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiseat_Configuration/Xephyr tipo aqui... esse link tao trocados.
<FlavioTrashPunk> sergio__, quero baixar o script.. ta foda..
<IceGuest_77> alguem tem algum materia didatico de Rsync? tipo "rsync para idiotas"
<mvcirino> IceGuest_77, ou man rsync ou até http://sites.google.com/site/rsync2u/home/rsync-tutorial. Eu faço bastante backup com rsync. Fala tua dúvida que talvez possa ajudar
<parzewski> mvcirino to começando agora
<parzewski> mas agradeço desde já
<FlavioTrashPunk> ALGUEM AI SACA DE MULTITERMINAIS.. como configurar o arquivo  mdm.conf e o xorg.conf.mdm  AJUDA AI MANOS
<sergio__> alguem sabe como posso instalar o prozilla??
<MarconM> ZNC:
<FlavioTrashPunk> ALGUEM AI SACA DE MULTITERMINAIS.. como configurar o arquivo  mdm.conf e o xorg.conf.mdm  AJUDA AI MANOS
<FlavioTrashPunk> ALGUEM AI SACA DE MULTITERMINAIS.. como configurar o arquivo  mdm.conf e o xorg.conf.mdm  AJUDA AI MANO
<PingaR0x> FlavioTrashPunk, http://www.biglinux.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2430
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> e ae man
<PingaR0x> MarconM, olá
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<FlavioTrashPunk> PingaR0x,  vc tem multiterminal ai instalado?
<PingaR0x> FlavioTrashPunk, n, estou num mac
<PingaR0x> FlavioTrashPunk, mais creio que esse link da conta eu li antes de mandar
<FlavioTrashPunk> PingaR0x,  blz.. vou ver aqui foda nao ta entrando
<PingaR0x> FlavioTrashPunk, procura no googlecache la funaf
<FlavioTrashPunk> PingaR0x, sei como é isso nao
<PingaR0x> FlavioTrashPunk, http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:11S7JL7OIt4J:www.biglinux.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D2430+multi+terminais+linux&cd=6&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&gl=br&source=www.google.com.br
<PingaR0x> coloca versao texto e abraço
<FlavioTrashPunk> PingaR0x, po kra. vlw.. o foda pq esses downloads foram todos movidos de lugar.. nao baixa mais.., substituiram por um script chamado mdm e nao to conseguindo configurar.,
<FlavioTrashPunk> PingaR0x,  tenho esse tutorial. mais os arquivos nao baixa mais..
<PingaR0x> FlavioTrashPunk, entendo
<necrocyber> boa tarde gente
<necrocyber> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<necrocyber> pessoal?!! =)
<RadarZ> Bom Dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém chegou a conhecer um aplicativo que vi quando algum aplicativo comia muitos recursos e perguntava se queria finalizar ele?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele se abria sozinho...  Era um tipo de monitor.
<[1]paladin``> tipo gerenciador de tarefas ? rs
<EduardeCalibal> Sabe quando a carga do sistema sobe demais e você não consegue fazer mais nada?  Esse scritp (acho) monitorava a pausava aplicativos que evitando que o usuário ficasse sem poder usar o equipamento.
<EduardeCalibal> Era tipo um monitor de carga com balanceamento.
<EduardeCalibal> script...
<EduardeCalibal> ...pensando bem se for um script acho que sei como fazer ele.
<paladinn> ai disponibiliza pra nóis xapa
<MarconM> to na area
<MarconM> e ae galera
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, guerreiro, é nóis no Ubuntu de verdade! \o/
<jorgerosa> ae pessoal
<cparzewski> galera
<cparzewski> to tentando aprender o rsync
<cparzewski> rsync -vr *.PDF /home/projeto/projetos/TESTE
<cparzewski> na minha cabeça esse comando pega todos os pdfs da pasta e subdiretorios atuais e joga na pasta teste
<xispirito> eu uso rsync -Prav
<xispirito> mantem permissões, mactime etc
<cparzewski> P pra mostrar o progresso?
<xispirito> não lembro =)
<xispirito> eu tirei isso da man page
<xispirito> faz tempo
<cparzewski> ta dando que nao tem arquivos
<cparzewski> rsync: link_stat "/home/projeto/projetos/manuais/*.PDF" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<xispirito> cade o destino?
<cparzewski> mas ta cheio de pdf dentro de diretorios da pasta que estou usando
<xispirito> e não seria .pdf em vez de .PDF
<cparzewski> o destino eh a pasta TESTE
<cparzewski> a origem é o *.pdf
<cparzewski> tentei os 2
<xispirito> aqui funciona que é uma beleza: rsync -Prav 'fonte' 'destino'
<cparzewski> deu certo cara
<cparzewski> tava faltando a origem
<cparzewski> fonte
<xispirito> =)
<cparzewski> mas nao ta copiando só os pdf
<cparzewski> :S
<xispirito> no meu caso eu faço backup geral
<xispirito> nunca tentei seletivamente
<cparzewski> mas já é um começo :D
<cparzewski> acho que vacilei no espaço
<xispirito> da uma lida na man page
<cparzewski> to com ela aqui, mas sou newba
<xispirito> le que voce entende
<andre_> aew galera BR< boa ttarde
<andre_> precisando instalar, por conta de alguns sites, o ie :(
<andre_> achei um tal de playonlinux
<EduardeCalibal> É um palpite, mas acho que o rsync não faz por aquivos e sim pelo caminho.
<andre_> mas não deu muito certo
<EduardeCalibal> andre_ ,tentou usando o wine?
<EduardeCalibal> Não cheguei a testar mas já me disseram que não tem grandes problemas em usar ele pelo wine.
<cparzewski> EduardeCalibal, acha que nao conseguirei copiar somente uma extenção especifica?
<cparzewski> extensão*
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez com alguma opção...
<EduardeCalibal> Vou instalar aqui e te digo.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui funcionou o seu comando...
<EduardeCalibal> cparzewski, acho que pode ter errado algo com o caminho ou com o caso da extensão
<cparzewski> eh, ele funciona qdo tiro a extenção
<EduardeCalibal> Usei a extensão.
<cparzewski> ixe - extensão
<cparzewski> qual comando vc usou?
<EduardeCalibal> Funcionou normal.
<andre_> wine neh!!!
<cparzewski> pode colar ele aqui?
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso fiz um teste em uma pasta com alguns mp4 e ele aceitou.
<EduardeCalibal> rsync -vr ./a/*.mp4 ./b/
<xispirito> cparzewski, tenta usa caminho absoluto para fonte e destino
<EduardeCalibal> Usei caminho relativo...
<EduardeCalibal> Sem incidentes.
<xispirito> é... esqueçe =)
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser o caso...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta o mesmo comando só que *.pdf ao invés de *.PDF
<EduardeCalibal> Ou verifica as extensões na sua pasta.
<cparzewski> eu tentei os 2
<cparzewski> qdo tiro o *.pdf ele copia tudo
<cparzewski> ai funciona
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi.
<cparzewski> qdo coloco o *.pdf ele diz que o caminho está invalido
<EduardeCalibal> Mas se listar a pasta vai ver o que esta errado.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que na pasta em questão pode não haver nenhum pdf
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que sejam Pdf ou pDf
<EduardeCalibal> Algo assim.
<cparzewski> verdade, na pasta nao tem nenhum, somente nos subdiretorios
<xispirito> auhhauhau
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Isso parece um problema.
<EduardeCalibal> :-P
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que agora se achou ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui.
<EduardeCalibal> Fui...  AFK.
<cparzewski> :D
<cparzewski> xispirito, zoa nao
<cparzewski> :d
<xispirito> cparzewski, só achei engraçado
<cparzewski> uahuahauhau, ta tudo minusculo dentro das pastas
<cparzewski> foda que ele funciona sem especificar o tipo de arquivo
<andre_> galera, nunca consegui colocar a webcam pra funcionar no emesene
<andre_> alguma dica
<fabrciobisu> Hellow
<fabrciobisu> HI ?
<fabrciobisu> OI ?
<fabrciobisu> Wath language speak here?
<fabrciobisu> Qual linguagem falo aqui?
<paladinn> pt-br
<fabrciobisu> a sim :)
<paladinn> uaheuahe
<paladinn> XD
<fabrciobisu> meio que perdido
<fabrciobisu> comecei hoje
<paladinn> eu tb fico assim dps de fumar um baseadão
<fabrciobisu> kkkkkk
<paladinn> fabrciobisu, bem vindo cara
<paladinn> fabrciobisu, aqui é o canal de suporte a usuarios do UBUNTU
<paladinn> qual sua duvida filho ?
<fabrciobisu> então amigo
<fabrciobisu> eu não consegui arrumar o compiz
<fabrciobisu> não existe a ABA
<fabrciobisu> '-'
<EduardeCalibal> cparzewski, pode ser que tenha como especificar para ser recursivo
<fabrciobisu> Emigrei pro gnome hoje... e não sei nada ainda =X
<EduardeCalibal> Opção -r
<EduardeCalibal> Adiciona -r e acho que vai funcionar.
<fabrciobisu>  - r ?
<cparzewski> EduardeCalibal, to usando o r desde a primeira tentativa
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha -vr...  Estranho.  Vou testar aqui.
<paladinn> fabrciobisu, hehe
<paladinn> vc pegou o bonde andando
<fabrciobisu> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Ok....  cparzewski, acho que é assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai mandar excluir tudo e depois incluir os arquivos que quer com as opções: --exclude=* --include=*.pdf
<EduardeCalibal> Agora não funcionou aqui também...  Me perdi, usei um parâmetro a mais e agora não sei qual foi...  -.-
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...
<EduardeCalibal> Retira o exclude apenas.
<EduardeCalibal> Usa só o include.
<EduardeCalibal> Ficaria assim toda a linha: rsynv -vr ./origem/ --include=*.pdf ./destino/
<parzewski> EduardeCalibal
<parzewski> achei esse cara aqui http://www.supermind.org/blog/873/recursively-copy-only-files-with-certain-extension-with-rsync&usg=ALkJrhiVY9YfNmTajFLt1YEh3C3P6G3r4g
<parzewski> vo tentar o seu que eh mais simples :D
<EduardeCalibal> Quando usei o exclude ele removeu todos os arquivos aqui...
<cparzewski> vixe
<EduardeCalibal> É, se não usar o exclude ele copia tudo...
<cparzewski> eh...
<cparzewski> ele copiou tudo :D
<cparzewski> o exclude vai apagar da origem?
<EduardeCalibal> Não, ele apenas não copiou.
<cparzewski> maravilha, vo tentar
<EduardeCalibal> Não achei o ponto certo ainda...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<cparzewski> tbm nao consegui
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo com o comando do cara aquele não deu certo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode ser tilt da versão.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou precisa de mais alguma opção para dar prioridade aos parâmetros.
<cparzewski> putz
<cparzewski> EduardeCalibal,
<cparzewski> CONSEGUI
<cparzewski> com sua ajuda claro
<cparzewski> só que coloquei primeiro o include e depois o exclude
<cparzewski> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...  Por que aqui também não tinha funcionado desta forma...
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma estava usando uma versão beta e já estou regredindo ela para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Li que tem uma opção filter que dá mais possibilidades.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse exclude e include são versões simplificadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Com a versão estável funcionou aqui também.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<cparzewski> acha que vou ter problema no futuro?
<cparzewski> usando esse comando?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço.  AFK.
<cparzewski> valeu man
<xispirito> cartas, buzios e taro a 10 pila
<cparzewski> :D
<peregrinator_six> Harlley, :D
<Harlley> opa blz
<peregrinator_six> Harlley, boa tarde.
<Harlley> boa
<peregrinator_six> pegou aqui também a dica do plugin wall que lhe disse ontem! :D
<peregrinator_six> SHOW!
<peregrinator_six> meu buntão tá lindo!
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<Harlley> ss
<peregrinator_six> 10.04.2 The Best of Ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Harlley> quanto + semplies melho pra mim
<peregrinator_six> meu ubuntu é sofisticadamente simples!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> licensed, joga essa bagaça fora mano! \o/
<Harlley> linhas retas  e sem muito efeito 3d
<licensed> peregrinator_six, que bagaca maluco? hehehe
<peregrinator_six> maluco é o disgraçado do sistema que você tem instalado ai no seu pc... :p
<peregrinator_six> licensed, boa tarde man!
<licensed> boa
<Harlley> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/capturadetela2a.png/ asim ki eu gosto linhas retas e bonito
<licensed> vou dar uma saida tentando configurar o router aqui
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, tá sofrendo ai em brow! :S
<peregrinator_six> licensed, beleza man!
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, não ria ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, não to rindo nem um pouco, usei discada por quase um ano em minha vida...
<PingaR0x> peregrinator_six, usei por 4
<Harlley> muitas lembraças da discada
<xispirito> eu usei muito tempo
<xispirito> mas na época era modem robotek no slackware 9 \o/
<xispirito> the hell on earth
<Harlley> meu toque de celular e do som da discada gosto do som
<peregrinator_six> com um Linux instalado ainda por cima, o que me fez comprar um modem dial up externo de 120 pila da Trandnet, só tinhão dois novos no meu estado! Um deles foi o meu, reliquia! :D
<peregrinator_six> *Trendnet
<peregrinator_six> ótimo modem!
<xispirito> eu nunca consegui achar modem externo
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, garotão ai... http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=110_TFM-560X&cat=51
<Spiga> rapaz. ainda tem gente que usa 56k
<xispirito> show
<xispirito> Spiga, não é 56k, é 3g gato
<Harlley> a promocao dos 50 cents por mes da tim :D
<Spiga> a ta
<peregrinator_six> Spiga, milhões no brasil mano, não se esqueça que esse lixo de pais e'subdesenvolvido ainda e vai continuar por muito tempo... :S
<Spiga> nem fala.
<Harlley> vai demorar muito pra  por net  boa   no bra sil todo
<xispirito> eu ainda vou montar meu provedor, gatonet
<Spiga> eu vou morrer e nao vou brasil vendendo 100 mb full duplex. usuario home
<Spiga> por 50 reais
<xispirito> 1mb simetrico?ahuuhauhahua
<xispirito> nem isso veras
<Harlley> o simples ato de usar um celular no interior do amazonas  ja fica dificil
<Spiga> 1mb ate tenho possibilidades de chegar ver.
<Spiga> so a GVT vir para minha cideade ta bom ja.
<xispirito> as pessoas compram alegremente um mbit e falam que tem um megabyte, tem que tomar na cabeça mesmo
<Harlley> 2 da ki a 1000 anus pra mim
<Spiga> eu tenho 1 mb oi velox  deve imaginar como fico feliz.
<xispirito> 1mb que faz down de 128kb
<xispirito> ahuauhu
<Harlley> eles nunca dao 100%
<Spiga> nao consigo nem jogar WOW! ping 200
<xispirito> eu jogava the king of fighters com 300k
<xispirito> street zero
<Spiga> eu nem ligo muito para taxa de transferencia uso mais para jogos, queria e o ping low
<xispirito> mais que isso não rolava
<xispirito> vou comprar links de satelites e montar a gatonet
<Harlley> e so antecipar o ataque 10 segundos antes
<xispirito> não vou esperar
<Spiga> lol ja pensou jogar com 10s de delay nossa.
<Harlley> hahahaa
<Spiga> e ser igual  Chuck norris com mae diná, tenho qeu adivinhar o que o cara ta querendo fazer
<Spiga> nem tento imaginar. fora de cojitação
<xispirito> rpg ate da
<xispirito> jogo de ação que não rola
<Harlley> ti nao rola pra mim online
<Harlley> tiro
<Spiga> dia de sabado e domingo venho jogar no trampo ... link 2 mb 60% garantido embratel
<xispirito> 2mb, nossa, uhul, auge da tecnologia
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém ai esta usando o gnome3?
<xispirito> Brasilsilsil
<Harlley> sabado e domingo aos feriados nacionas   fica otima a internet
<EduardeCalibal> Queria saber se tem como arrastar a barra de cima...
<Harlley> uso o 2 aki
<Spiga> hum... gconfeditor algo assim
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal, tem la em /usr/share/gnome-shell os .js, da pra fazer de tudo
<EduardeCalibal> Você diz, manualmente?
<xispirito> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Queria liberar o esquema de arrastar só...
<EduardeCalibal> Consegui recuperar os ícones na área de trabalho mas faltou isso ai.
<xispirito> eu to usando só o gnome shell mesmo
<xispirito> o resto é do 2
<EduardeCalibal> Achei ele mais leve que o 2 de qualquer forma.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, usando o G3 no Debian...?! 00
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, qual o motivo...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Só mega suicida....
<EduardeCalibal> Sou...
<EduardeCalibal> Coloquei o nautilus novo, ficou bom também
<EduardeCalibal> Muito mais leve.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal,  é, vejo que você é um brasileiro original mesmo... 0o
<EduardeCalibal> oO
 * peregrinator_six originalmente louco... :P
<peregrinator_six> XD
<EduardeCalibal> Como sempre digo, comecei com um Debian e ele foi virando um monstro...
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, não entenda como critica não...! ;)
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos como responder a isso...
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<xispirito> eu ia instalar o debian...mas ta sem condições, eu até compro se souber onde vende(original)
<EduardeCalibal> "Mais louco é quem aponta!" :D
<EduardeCalibal> Todos os Debian são originais.
<peregrinator_six> Todos os Debian são originais. AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHS
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei se tem em algum lugar em caixinhas...  Se é o que procura.
<xispirito> eu não confio em isos de terceiros
<EduardeCalibal> www.debian.org?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, frecura em mano! :S
<xispirito> 33.3kbits?
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, precavido...=)
<EduardeCalibal> Acha alguém perto de você que distribua.
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente nas universidades sempre tem alguém.
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, torrent forever... :p
<PingaR0x> xispirito, www.linuxmal.com.br
<xispirito> eu queria era entrar la no site, clicar em comprar e esperar alegremente chegar na minha casa
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> mall*
<xispirito> com o slack a mesma coisa, só vendem la nos eua
<PingaR0x> www.linuxmall.com.br ,
<PingaR0x> xispirito, www.lojageek.com
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, iria lhe mandar um, mas como você não confia em distros funcionais de terceiros, ESQUECE! ;)
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, agradicido
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, disponha sempre! :)
<Spiga> instala o mint 11 e seja feliz
<EduardeCalibal> Qual sua localização geográfica xispirito?
<xispirito> PingaR0x, latitude?não sei...
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal,
<peregrinator_six> Spiga, lindo ele ficou em! SHOW!
<EduardeCalibal> Digo, para ver se conheço onde tem na sua região.
<EduardeCalibal> Procurar as universidades, recomendo.
<PingaR0x> xispirito, latitude?
<xispirito> eu moro no litoral do RS, litoral norte
<xispirito> PingaR0x, sem querer =)
<PingaR0x> xispirito, acabei de te passar 2 link de sites que vendem cds de linux =]
<Spiga> torrent !
<xispirito> PingaR0x, sim eu vi, obrigado
<Spiga>  todo mundo usa, baixa super rapido coloca quando tiver dormindo.. quando acordar ja terminou
<xispirito> Spiga, ahuhuaahuu
<xispirito> nunca usou 3g gato
<EduardeCalibal> 3G é quase discada...
<EduardeCalibal> Depende da região também...
<Harlley> 700mb   e = a 3 dias baixando
<xispirito> aqui o sinal é péssimo
<EduardeCalibal> Peguei as primeiras, quando não tinha para pessoa física ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que se pegava 28Kbps era muito.
<xispirito> 700mb eu vou demorar de tres a quatro dias
<Spiga> xispirito: da nada, torrent tem salve de DL, ele nao começa do começo nao ..
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é.
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, distrbuidor recomendado pelo projeto... https://www.distribuicoeslinux.com.br/dvd/debian
<Spiga> quando cai.
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, dai ja é mais de confiança
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, seja macho rapa, use torrent! :D
<xispirito> cara, 4gb....não da!
<peregrinator_six> 1 giga po!
<Harlley> torret acho bom em arquivos mui grantes tipo 3gb  2gb
<peregrinator_six> 4 giga é o KCT!
<xispirito> dvd um do debian é 1gb?
<EduardeCalibal> São vários na verdade...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem versões menores.
<EduardeCalibal> Bem menores...
<xispirito> eu vou é comprar ele completo, com todos pacotes, dai só vou atualizando
<EduardeCalibal> Tipo aquelas netinstall.
<peregrinator_six> xispirito,  sim e é igual o ubuntu, Live DVD intalavel, eu tenho ele aqui! ;)
<Harlley> ai 3 gb e so deixar 2 semanas baixano direto e pronto
<xispirito> Harlley, huahuahuauh
<Harlley> hehehe
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos aqui xispirito...  Esta próximo da UNISC?
<EduardeCalibal> UNISINOS?
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal, mais ou menos
<xispirito> mas ja esta decidido, vou comprar ali do distribuicoeslinux
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xispirito> mas obrigado =)
<Spiga>  mint 11 670mb  2 noite em torrent termina
<Spiga> eu lhe recomendaria o ubuntu mas, me descepcionei com ele desde a versao 10.04
<xispirito> Spiga, eu to no 10,.04, eu tinha o cd aqui
<peregrinator_six> Spiga, a versão 10.04 tá perfeita!
<Spiga> me descepsionei por causa dos bug bestas que tinha... erro simples ....
<xispirito> realmente, tudo funciona
<xispirito> aqui pelo menos ta funcionando
<peregrinator_six> aqui não tem não!
<peregrinator_six> tá lindo o 10.04.2
<peregrinator_six> SHOW de bola!
<Spiga> a sei la minha experiencia com ele nao foi muito boa...
<Spiga> achei que na minha maquina ele ficou muito carregado,
<Spiga> ou kernel tava com algum conflito com minha placa mae
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal, o gnome 3 no debian...tem nos repos ou compilou manualmente?
<peregrinator_six> Spiga, Linux PC-02-GNU-Linux 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:25:51 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Spiga> nao uso 64.
<peregrinator_six> aqui lisenho aqui, maior veludo! :D
<peregrinator_six> lisinho...
<peregrinator_six> Spiga, e por que não...?!
<Spiga> eu nao testo 64 bits ainda. acho que nao vale a pena nao vi muita melhora na perfomance
<Harlley> a unica coisa que aindato batendo cabeça e o mouse do note  na versao 10.04
<peregrinator_six> você quem pensa!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Spiga> pois nao trabalho com processo de dados
<xispirito> Spiga, quando compilei o kde4 eu vi a diferença do 32 pro 64 bits
<Spiga> uso mais memoria ram.
<Harlley> eu uso mouse externo e nao consigo desativar o do note
<Harlley> fora isso 10.04 pra mim e otimo
<EduardeCalibal> xispirito, tem nos repositórios, mas misturei muitos...  Provavelmente nas versões de teste.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xispirito> ok
<PingaR0x> Harlley, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<EduardeCalibal> Na minha lista atual de repositórios não tenho ele...
<EduardeCalibal> De qualquer forma estava lá quando copiei a alguns dias.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Spiga> xispirito: sempre fui mais checago em interface graficas limpas. tipo Openbox, fluxbox apenas te term uma maquina poderosa,
<xispirito> Spiga, eu tambem, mas eu quero testar
<Spiga> apesar*
<xispirito> sempre usava fluxbox
<Harlley> asim ki eu terminat a atualisacao do ubuntu e  tento instalar esse ai
<PingaR0x> Harlley, eu uso ele =]
<PingaR0x> Harlley, eh mto bom
<Spiga> no momento to me matando G3.0
<xispirito> eu tava baixando os fontes...mas essa net é de se matar
<Spiga> ta rodando legal ... mas o foda e o botao do menu tenho costume de jogar  o mouse naquele canto .ç.. toda hora que vou digitar jogo o mouse la e abre a bomba do menu fico muito puto com isso
<Harlley> +2 horas baixano 60 megas e termino hahahaha HAHAHAHAH  :.......(
<xispirito> Harlley, bate aqui o/
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, olha a prova ai mano... http://www.debian.org/CD/vendors/#br
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, valeu cara ^^
<xispirito> vou comprar ali
<Harlley> afk vo lanchar um poco esperar sentado cansa de pé pelomenos emagreço
<EduardeCalibal> Estava no experimental e não nos de teste o gnome 3...  Só para informar.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xispirito> esse site vai me levar uma baita grana
<EduardeCalibal> Um conhecido meu comprou...  Veio com defeito e acabei gravando uma copia para ele de graça...
<EduardeCalibal> Não recordo, mas ele queimou algum dinheiro nisso na época.
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal, obrigado por estragar minha alegria
<EduardeCalibal> Só acho que deva conhecer as possibilidades...
<EduardeCalibal> Leis de Murph...
<EduardeCalibal> Essas coisas.
<xispirito> sim sim, to de zueira
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<xispirito> vou trocar de wm
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, só lebrando, o site garante  o produto e lhe envia outra no caso de problemas, boa tarde pra quem fica, até! :D
<EduardeCalibal> Ha sim, se quem vendeu te der garantia é melhor.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xispirito> quinze dias EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> Massa.  Acho que seu download ia demorar menos...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<xispirito> não, a garantia...
<xispirito> é de quinze dias
<EduardeCalibal> oo
<EduardeCalibal> Pouco para uma coisa que não deveria estragar.  Mas é uma garantia ainda assim.
<EduardeCalibal> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/seguranca/skype-instala-codigo-sem-consenso-do-usuario-30052011-34.shl?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Plantao-INFO+%28Plant%C3%A3o+INFO%29
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre achei que a info fosse paga pela MS.
<EduardeCalibal> Notícia estranha...
<xispirito> tudo que é da ms instala codigo sem consenso do usuario
<xispirito> baita novidade...
<EduardeCalibal> A novidade é a Info fazer materia contra a MS...  Por isso mandei o link.
<EduardeCalibal> Se bem que foi um contra bem de leve.
<xispirito> não leio a info
<EduardeCalibal> E vejo por cima quando fico em salas de espera.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas eles "rengueiam sempre para o mesmo lado".
<xispirito> heh
<EduardeCalibal> Me lembra a ZH e outros...
<xispirito> eu não entendo porque a midia paga pau pra ms
<EduardeCalibal> Eles recebem por isso...  Na verdade a MS é que paga eles.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Tem muitas matérias pagas.
<EduardeCalibal> Mídia não mostra uma marca sem que tenha dinheiro envolvido.
<xispirito> só pode
<EduardeCalibal> Senão eles somem com a marca ou embaçam.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem coisas como acordos.  Como na F1 que a Globo não pode cortar os anunciantes, tem que mostrar como recebem.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou no futebol.  De qualquer forma alguém recebe o jabá.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<xispirito> =)
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço...  Fui.  AFK
<tiagoout> bn por favor alguem que já jogou america's army, na fase de treinamento, como faço pra passar mont(shoot house)
<tiagoout> quantos % ten que conseguir para passar
<juniormach> Ola !!!
<bandeira> olá.
<juniormach> como q funciona esse canal é a primeira vez q eu entro... nunca usei o Xchat...
<juniormach> a galera conversa normal ou é só bate-papo teccccnico...
<juniormach> ?
<Andre_Gondim> juniormach, é um canal para suporte técnico do Ubuntu, para assuntos diferentes ou bate-papo é usado o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Andre_Gondim> juniormach, as regras encontram-se no link do tópico
<juniormach> blz Gondin... grannnde Gondin... prazer falar contigo...
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<moskabit> punkera de Pouso Alegre por ai?
<Warcanjow> oi pessoal
<Guest3233> Warcanjow, ola
<Warcanjow> tudo certo Guest3233?
<Guest3233> Warcanjow, nada esta mo foda, mas e com tu como esta?
<Warcanjow> o que se lascou aqui foi o mysql
<Warcanjow> dai to desesperado querendo fazer ele voltar e nada
<Warcanjow> to meio lascado pq to no meio de um projeto
<Guest3233> Warcanjow, remove e instala novamente ;)
<Warcanjow> mandei da reinstall e não foi
<Warcanjow> vou seguir teu conselho, vou remover
<Guest3233> Warcanjow, :)
<Guest3233> mas afinal qual erro apresenta?
<Warcanjow> Guest3233, ele não da mensagem nenhuma. Quando dou "mysql -u root" no terminal ele entra de boa (o que não deveria). Quando tento me logar com usuário e senha ele diz que a autenticação é necessária
<xispirito> oO
<Guest3233> Oo
<Guest3233> zica bino, vou continuar na minha epica caso alguém ai goste http://forum.outerspace.terra.com.br/showthread.php?t=225088
<Warcanjow> Guest3233, vou la ver o teu
<Guest3233> puts nem me dei conta q meu nick esta anormal
<Warcanjow> Acontece Maninho
<Maninho> vou beber um pouco depois eu volto
<Warcanjow> ta
<Maninho> ZNC, acorda dama das trevas :( sempre esta apagada vulgo offline
<xispirito> Warcanjow, remotamente teu mysql pede senha =)
<Warcanjow> xispirito, não entendi
<xispirito> Warcanjow, tentei me conectar daqui
<xispirito> pede senha
<Warcanjow> é eu sei
<Warcanjow> mas mesmo colocando login e senha válidos ele não entra
<xispirito> tu disse que mysql -u root entrava sem senha
<Warcanjow> sim
<Warcanjow> so se volou a funcionar do nada
<xispirito> mas é só local então
<Warcanjow> de todo jeito ja to removendo
<Warcanjow> xispirito, como tu fizesse isso?
<Warcanjow> \\meuip|?
<xispirito> mysql -h 'ip' -P porta -u 'user'
<Warcanjow> ah ta
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-31
<Warcanjow> Maninho, não conheço músicas épicas
<Agua> boa noite
<Agua> pessoal, estou tentando compilar o kernel
<Agua> mas nao estou conseguindo
<Agua> scripts/basic/fixdep scripts/basic/fixdep.c:106:23: error: sys/types.h: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<xispirito> Agua, ta compilando okernel em qual diretorio?
<Agua> xispirito estou no diretorio home
<xispirito> cara, move isot para /usr/src
<xispirito> #isto
<xispirito> e la faça um link simbolico
<xispirito> ln -s /usr/src/'diretorioKernel' /usr/src/linux
<Agua> umm
<Agua> vo tentar
<Warcanjow> xispirito e Maninho, ta dando esse erro aqui quando tento me conectar com senha: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<xispirito> Warcanjow, alterou as permissões d usuario?
<Warcanjow> nops, como?
<xispirito> ou esqueçeu a senha...
<xispirito> se não alterou, esqueçe o que eu disse
<Warcanjow> eu desinstalei tudo e instalei denovo
<Warcanjow> to tentando logar como root
<xispirito> mas tem la no site do mysql, como deletar a senha do usuario root e colocar denovo
<xispirito> uma vez eu esqueçi a senha e tava que nem voce agora...
<Agua> xispirito oi, eu movi pra pasta /usr/src mas deu o mesmo erro =/
<xispirito> fez o link?
<Agua> xispirito sim
<Warcanjow> xispirito, eu vou procurar e tentar. Eu não esqueci a senha eu acabei de seta-la na instalação inclusive. Vou la tentar
<xispirito> então tem que ver que kernel é esse, se ta completo, como voce ta tentando compilar....são muitas variaveis =)
<Agua> to tentando make menuconfig
<Agua> já tentei 2 versões
<Agua> 2.6.36
<xispirito> Warcanjow, tenta ai, Brasileiro é assim mesmo
<Agua> e 2.6.38
<xispirito> não chega a aparecer menu?
<Agua> as duas deu o mesmo erro, já instalei tudo que é pacote de compilação
<Agua> já instalei ncurses
<Agua> ja instalei tudo
<Agua> nao aparece
<Agua> da erro direto
<xispirito> Agua, aparece algum menu?
<Agua> nao
<xispirito> tem certeza que esse fonte ta completo?
<Agua> ué ... eu baixei 2x já ... 71 mb
<Agua> 483 mb descompactado
<xispirito> então só se eu baixar e ver pra poder te ajudar
<Agua> eu acho, alias, eu tenho certeza, que é esse meu ubuntu
<Agua> que tá faltado algum detalhezin
<xispirito> minha nossa senhora!
<xispirito> isso é um kernel ou é um SO completo?
<Agua> haeeahehaeaheaheah
<Agua> é isso que o du -h tá falando da pasta do kernel
<xispirito> cara, o kernel do openbsd tem uns 60mb descompactado
<Agua> descompactado ? oloko
<xispirito> é, eles vivem dizendo que o kernel linux ta parecendo uma véia gorda
<xispirito> ahuhuhuahu
<Agua> eahaeheaheaheaheaheaheah
<xispirito> mas eu ate vou baixar e ver... 500 mega de kernel é muita coisa
<Agua> eu sei que o problema é com headers do kernel
<xispirito> eu não lembrava dos headers...!
<xispirito> cara, isso tem nos repos, não lembro o nome do pacote
<Agua> isso que tá me quebrando
<Agua> até agora nao achei
<xispirito> no repo do ubuntu 10.04 tem header ate o .35
<paladinn> ps ax |
<xispirito> la no kernel.org deve ter os headers
<xispirito> eu lembro de baixar de la
<xispirito> Agua, ja tem linux-headers-386 instalado?
<Agua> nao sei
<Agua> pacote ?
<xispirito> é
<Agua> xo ver
<Agua> nao tá
<Agua> tá instalando
<Agua> 81 mb
<Agua> deve ser isso
<xispirito> provavelmente
<xispirito> seu sistema é 32 bits ne?
<Warcanjow> xispirito, consegui com isso aqui ó: http://www.guj.com.br/java/208252-senha-root-do-mysql
<Agua> sim
<xispirito> Warcanjow, eu imaginei que voce tava errando a senha
<Warcanjow> na verdade não
<Warcanjow> acho que tava mais relacionado aos privilégios
<xispirito> é possivel
<Agua> oloko deu o mesmo erro
<xispirito> Agua, tu ja baixou 80mb?
<Agua> nao
<Agua> era 80 descompactado
<Warcanjow> xispirito, valeu!
<xispirito> Warcanjow, por nada, disponha
<xispirito> linux 3.0...
<xispirito> depois vou tentar isto
<peregrinator_six> Boa note. :D
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, diga lá patrão! :)
<xispirito> lá patrão! :)
<sexpistol> boa noite
<xispirito> noite
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Agua> é ... nao sei oq é
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, boa noite patrão! :D
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, boa noite man.
<naufragoweb> fala peregrinador.... tudo em ordem, brother?
<peregrinator_six> naufragoweb, tudo é muita coisa... :P
<peregrinator_six> ams tamos ai! ^^
<peregrinator_six> *mas..
<peregrinator_six> sim!
<Maninho> .op
<ubottu-br> Maninho: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Maninho> .whoami
<ubottu-br> Maninho: I don't recognize you.
<Maninho> ubottu-br, um bot mantido em um canal ptbr falando ingles é deselegante não seria? hahahhaha
<ubottu-br> Maninho: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, diga lá brother! :D
<Harlley> Boa Noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<moskabit> buenas
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, opa chefão, beleza?
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, com o Ubuntu 10.04.2 aqui e um wallpaper por área de trabalho, com certeza! :D
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, ?????
<Liv> Boa noite galera
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, ?
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Liv> Gente, alguém sabe como posso editar a extensão do banshee chamada Telepathy?
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six> Kazenin, com o Ubuntu 10.04.2 aqui e um wallpaper por área de trabalho, com certeza! :D
<Liv> Quando ativa a música que estou ouvindo aparece um horroroso "Actualmente a ouvir" de Portuga
<Liv> queria atualizar isso para algo mais bacaninha
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, tá com duvida pra interpretar a frase...?! :P
<Liv> alguém sabe se isso é possível?
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, boa noite.
<Andre_Gondim> boa
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim,  como se faz pra o banshee mostrar no status do empathy o que se toca em br...?!
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, peraí
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, não é pra mim, é pra Liv
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, yep !
<Liv> ou trocar tudo por um símbolo musical simplesmente
<Andre_Gondim> Liv, http://banshee-media-player.2283330.n4.nabble.com/Now-Playing-extension-for-Empathy-td2987466.html
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, sabe o que é um wallpaper por área de trabalho não...?!
<Liv> fica mais fofinho e é universal
<Liv> :P
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, em gnome isso ??
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, vou desenhar pra tu entender! ;)
<Kazenin> só quero saber em qual ambiente
<Kazenin> aqui no KDE é sussa
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, GNOME... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKfmKibmKM
<Liv> já instalei!
<Liv> tudo funcionando
<Liv> só queria editar na mão a extensão
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim,  ela que que mostre em br e não em pt!
<Andre_Gondim> Liv, se o seu ubuntu está em br e não tiver é porque não está traduzido
<Liv> Andre_Gondim,  ok, mas eu queria arrebentar as engrenagens da extensão e eu mesma mudar isso ae, não é possível? Tem que ser programador para isso?
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, beleza man vc é o cara
<Andre_Gondim> Liv, sim
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, eu não, só usei o conhecimento que compartilharam ccom eu! ^^
<peregrinator_six> *com..
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, ficou SHOW!
<Liv> Andre_Gondim, jura? Ai que droga
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, tá usando mais o Ubuntu 10.04 não...?!
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, acredito deve ter ficado mesmo =D
<peregrinator_six> Liv, vai dizer que o seu sistema não fou atualizado na questão do idioma...?!
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> *foi...
<Kazenin> tô sim de LTS, peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, falou que tá usando o KDE...?!
<peregrinator_six> Kubuntu 10.04.2...!?
<Kazenin> yep !
<peregrinator_six> ah sim, tendi! :)
<Liv> tá em pt br meu sistema gente
<Liv> só a extensão q não
<Liv> achoq não tem a extensão em pt-br
<Liv> enfim, preferiria a extensão em inglês q essa coisinha feia
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<Kazenin> fala ElDeablo !!
<ElDeablo> \o
<necrocyber> boa noite
<necrocyber> boa noite
<moskabit> bunea
<necrocyber> será que poderia me dar um help básico aqui rs..
<necrocyber> ?
<moskabit> opa
<necrocyber> =) então
<moskabit> em que posso ajudar
<necrocyber> tipo que eu resolvi desinstalar o flash do meu Ubuntu porque estava dando erro
<necrocyber> e tentei reinstala-lo
<necrocyber> só que agora olha só a mensagem de erro
<necrocyber> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<necrocyber> 'E:Type 'enmachines/flash/ubuntu' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-natty.list'
<necrocyber> eu já tentei atualizar a sourcelist
<necrocyber> já fui no synaptic e ele não abre devido ao erro
<necrocyber> então fiquei meio que com mãos atadas
<necrocyber> =) alguma idéia do que pode ser =/
<necrocyber> ficar sem o flash player é complicado rs.. não consigo mais ver site nenhum direito uhasuhs
<moskabit> que comando vc ta usando
<necrocyber> quando eu desinstalei eu desinstalei pelo Ubuntu Software Center
<necrocyber> os comandos que eu utilizei foram os seguines
<necrocyber> *seguintes
<necrocyber> sudo chmod 777 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-natty.list
<necrocyber> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<necrocyber> depois rodei um sudo apt-get update & upgrade;
<necrocyber> porém dava erro, fui no Source Center e tipo desabilitei esse caminho do flash lá
<necrocyber> mas continuou dando erro
<necrocyber> Nem na Software Sources desabilitando funcionou
<paladinn> zica
<necrocyber> agora quando eu mando rodar o update ele me retorna essa mensagem de erro que te mandei =/
<necrocyber> tenso demais
<necrocyber> pior que eu não tenho nem idéia de que comando rodar ou o que retirar da source list
<necrocyber> alguma idéia que possa ser uma luz aqui <moskabit>
<necrocyber> ???
<MenDigo> alguem ai pode da uma ajuda... estou com erro http://code.firefox.comoj.com/316
<MenDigo> to tentando usar jstl ai ja colokei os arquivos na lib hsqldb.jar jstl.jar standard.jar
<MenDigo> mesmo assim da o msm erro.
<MenDigo> nossa to no canal errado Oo mals aew
<necrocyber> lol finalmente resolvi aqui
<necrocyber> valeu a todos =) rs...
<moskabit> que tu fez
<moskabit> atualizo a lista e ja era
<Kazenin> http://www.4shared.com/video/WaoA0QmK/SUCIA_-_Vdeo_censurado_no_Bras.html
<alienbox> ola boanoite
<alienbox> gostaria de saber o que voces acharam da nova cara do ubuntu 11.04?
<alienbox> :whois
<alienbox> \
<xispirito> Kazenin, sobre o que é o video?
<Kazenin> xispirito, sobre o como deveria ser o nosso país
<Kazenin> não é pornô não
<Kazenin> eu não mando isso não
<xispirito> mas tipo...documentario?
<Kazenin> não
<Kazenin> só a verdade
<Kazenin> é curto pow
<Kazenin> assiste aí
<Kazenin> oxi
<xispirito> Kazenin, se voce tivesse um link ruim que nem o meu entenderia...
<Kazenin> aaaahhh
<Kazenin> então a conversa muda mesmo
<xispirito> =)
<Kazenin> não acredito quem entrou aqui
<Kazenin> kretcheu !!!!
<Kazenin> welcome man !
<xispirito> o nick mais estranho que ja vi
<Kazenin> xispirito, pow brother cê tá por fora hein www.kretcheu.com.br
<xispirito> ^^
<kretcheu> opa
<Kazenin> esse é o cara !! kretcheu
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> beleza brow ?
<kretcheu> tudo certo e você ?
<Kazenin> tranquilo meu grande
<Giverny> show me the code paladinn
<Giverny> show me
<Giverny> pls
<Kazenin> vc tá usando Linux ainda kretcheu ?
<kretcheu> opa desde 2001 só uso GNU/Linux
<Kazenin> ah bom
<Kazenin> o que houve com o site kretcheu ? sem tempo pros videos ?
<kretcheu> estou reformulando o visual e já gravei alguns novos, mas só irão para o ar quando terminar essa reformulação
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<xispirito> as pessoas negras são menos incluidas digitalmente que as brancas?
<Celsinho> ricktl,
<Celsinho> =*
<Celsinho> MarconM,
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> licensed, top top
<Celsinho> :)
<MarconM> Celsinho: sim
<Celsinho> MarconM, =)~~iai qual a boa ?
<Celsinho> :D
<MarconM> nenhuma e voce
<Celsinho> tambem!
<Celsinho> :)
<dtcrshr> dia
<manoel_tek> Bom Dia a todos
<manoel_tek> Estou iniciando alguns testes com o Ubuntu 11.04 e no momento tenho uma maquina em minha bancada com ele instalado
<manoel_tek> Já consegui ingressar esta maquina no dominio contralado por server win 2008
<manoel_tek> Alguem faz alguma ideia de como poderia deixar os usuarios com o perfil remoto nestes server
<manoel_tek> Bom Dia a todos
<manoel_tek> Estou iniciando alguns testes com o Ubuntu 11.04 e no momento tenho uma maquina em minha bancada com ele instalado
<manoel_tek> Já consegui ingressar esta maquina no dominio contralado por server win 2008
<manoel_tek> Alguem faz alguma ideia de como poderia deixar os usuarios com o perfil remoto nestes server
<Spiga> manoel_tek: creio eu que vc tera que usar algum programa que sincronize os dados.
<manoel_tek> não há como fazer isso atravez do samba
<Spiga> nao ..
<Spiga> o samba e apenas um cominicador com a questao DOMINIO que foi inventada pela M$
<manoel_tek> e o autofs
<manoel_tek> pesquisando pelo google encontria algumas informações a respeito desta ferramenta
<manoel_tek> mas na implemantação sempre da um erro de acesso logo no login do usuario
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> vc criou o login do usuario igual ao que ta no dominio?
<Spiga> e a mesma senha?
<manoel_tek> sim criei o usario
<manoel_tek> crie no server o diretorio onde devem esta os perfis
<manoel_tek> e sim a senha é a mesma
<wfleck> rsnapshot
<wfleck> pessoal estou usando o xchat  alguem saberia como eu faço pra entrar em outro serv pela barra de digitação ?
<manoel_tek> Olá novamente senhores, estou aqui matando cabeça com um problema cascudo, preciso que uma estação com o ubuntu 11.04 fassa login em uma AD gerenciada pelo Win2008 o que já consegui usando SAMBA, WINBIND e KERBEROS agora estou tentando achar uma maneira de alocar o perfil dos usarios no server 2008 já tenho uma pasta criada e compartilhada neste servidor e com as permissões de acesso inrestritos ao usuario que estou usando para teste alguem t
<manoel_tek> em alguma sugestão?
<paladinn> tenso
<manoel_tek> qual?
<paladinn> vc ker alocar o perfil dos usuarios do seu ubuntu no 2008 ?
<manoel_tek> Isso
<manoel_tek> A pasta HOME
<manoel_tek> quero que ela esteja no compartilhameto que criei no Server 2008
<manoel_tek> De maneira que os usuarios possam fazer login e qualquer estação do seu setor
<manoel_tek> e seus arquivos de Desktop Documentos e Imagens estejam disponiveis
<mne7> manoel_tek: vc quer comprartilhar a pasta home do seu ubuntu? é isso?
<manoel_tek> Então a coisa tá feio acho que vou desistir deste negocio.
<manoel_tek> Não quero compartilhar a pasta home
<manoel_tek> Quero que no momento que o usuario loge no ubuntu a pasta home aponte para um compartilhamento no Server 2008
<manoel_tek> Quero que o perfil dele fique remoto
<mne7> entendi +/-
<mne7> vc quer rodar os programas localmente, mas quer armazenas os dados remotamente?
<mne7> o.0
<Spiga> tipo
<manoel_tek> correto
<Spiga> ele ta querendo salvar o perfil ...
<Spiga> coisa de dominio windows
<manoel_tek> os programas ficam local
<manoel_tek> exato
<manoel_tek> já faço isso nas maquinas que rodam o xp
<manoel_tek> quero descobir uma maneira de fazer no Ubuntu
<mne7> sinistro isso ai
<Spiga> tipo no windows Server, tem uma opção que ao logar no dominio ele sincroniza os dados do perfil do usuario que fica salvo em 1 Server para maquina local onde vc ta logando.. e joga todos os seu icones e alterações ..
<Spiga> eu nunca tentei isso no ubuntu...
<Spiga> mas acredito que a unica forma de fazer isso seria usando um programa de sincronização.
<manoel_tek> exato no windows server na configuração do usuario no AD posso definir que seu perfil sera remoto e idicar um compartilhamento no servidor ou em outra maquina na rede onde estes arquivos vão ficar
<Spiga> vou dar uma olhada aki manoel_tek  mas nao tenho muita esperança
<Spiga> poiis nunca fiz isso
<mne7> eh mas vc vai acessar a maquina como?
<manoel_tek> Bom toda a ajuda e bem vinda
<manoel_tek> agradeço pela atenção
<mne7> por ssh?
<manoel_tek> Não entendi muito bem mne7
<manoel_tek> Não vou fazer nenhum tipo de acesso remoto
<manoel_tek> Neste cenario o que estou tentando fazer é dispoibilizar os aquivos do usuarios em qualquer estação que eles logarem em seu setor
<manoel_tek> por exemplo
<manoel_tek> Vejamos os usuarios do setor financeiro são 3 estações
<manoel_tek> digamos que a estação 1 pegou fogo
<manoel_tek> e o  usuario da estação dois pegou peneumonia gapopante e não veio trablahar
<manoel_tek> se os perfis estiverem armazenado remotamente o usuario da estação 1 pode logar na 2 e trablahr normalmente
<manoel_tek> pois os arquivos do perfil dele estão em um compartilhamento na rede
<manoel_tek> mas isso é algo alem de apenas compartilhar uma unidade de rede o usuario não fica nem sabendo que seus arquivos estão no server
<manoel_tek> para tudo esta em seus diretorios de trabalho na pasta home
<mne7> entendi
<mne7> só que, qual programa vc vai rodar no ubuntu que vai ler os dados no servidor windows?
<manoel_tek> sem falar que assim caso eu precise reintalar alguma estação o que acontese com frequencia no windows
<manoel_tek> não preciso me preocupar com os arquivos dos usuarios
<manoel_tek> é isso que quero descobrir
<manoel_tek> já consigo logar no AD usando o samba, winbind e kerberos instalados e configurados
<manoel_tek> para ser feliz agor a so falata descibri como apontar o diretorio home para um compartilhamento na red
<mne7> deixa eu ver aqui um programa q eu acho que faz isso pera
<manoel_tek> ok
<mne7> eu nao tenho certeza se esse programa faz isso que vc quer
<mne7> http://www.nomachine.com/products.php
<mne7> esse eh o site dele
<mne7> tem uma versao gratuita
<mne7> da uma olhada pra ve se ele faz isso
<manoel_tek> Este programa seria interessante para colocar os usuarios na nuvem
<manoel_tek> não o meu caso
<manoel_tek> não tenho um servidor que suporte tudos os usuarios da empresa logados nele e usuando os seus recursos
<manoel_tek> o que quero e mais simples que isso
<mne7> sim, eu entendi, vc só quer salvar os arquivos no servidor
<mne7> mas talves esse programa permita isso
<mne7> vc nao vai conseguir fazer isso tem um programa linux
<__Snooker__> manoel_tek, o que você quer é utilizar o perfil móvel o home profiles como é chamado...
<mne7> fala com alguem especializado em samba
<manoel_tek> isso snooker
<mne7> talves o samba com alguma configuracao avançada consiga fazer isso
<__Snooker__> para isso você tem a opção nativa no windows 2003 de colocar o home profiles ou mesmo no samba você pode criar o compartilhamento profiles
<mne7> vc pode salvar arquivos simples, tipo arquivos de texto, planilhas, etc
<manoel_tek> já pesquisei na net e dei uma lida nas especificações de configuração do samba no www.samba.org
<__Snooker__> temos que saber como esta a estrutura da sua rede
<mne7> só usando o sama
<manoel_tek> mas não achei nada que pudesse ser util
<manoel_tek> snooker tenho um server 2008 rodando com um AD neste há um usuario para teste
<__Snooker__> com autenticação ao com share
<manoel_tek> com autenticação
<manoel_tek> neste mesmo server criei um diretorio e comartilhe e dei as devidas permissões ao usuario de teste
<__Snooker__> pois então, na configuração dos usuários tem uma opção que é o perfil deles e tem a opção e colocar o caminho do compartilhamento que você define como home profiles
<manoel_tek> isso
<manoel_tek> mas não funciona
<__Snooker__> nem precisa mudar muita coisa, basta criar o diretorio compartilhado e dar permissão para authenticated users
<manoel_tek> na aba perfil já apontei para o compartilhamento mas ao logar como o usuario no ubunut
<manoel_tek> ele carrega o perfil]
<__Snooker__> e deixa que após configurar ele cria automático o usuário com as permissões
<manoel_tek> já tentei assim
<manoel_tek> mas quando faço login no ubuntu ele não carrega o perfil
<__Snooker__> a estação linux já esta cadastrada no dominio?, o DNS está configurado corretamente
<manoel_tek> sim
<manoel_tek> sim consigo autenticar nele como  o usuario do dominio o DNS esta configurado
<__Snooker__> pois o ambiente de rede do windows a partir do 2003 tudo gira em volta do DNS, se não estiver configurado o DNS no servidor corretamente e nas estações vai ter varios problemas
<__Snooker__> um deles é a tradicional demora irritante na hora de logar
<manoel_tek> Veja snooker o DNS do servidor esta confgiurado
<manoel_tek> na estação esta configurado
<__Snooker__> beleza agora é hora de verificar o compartilhamento do profiles dos usuários que deve ser criado
<manoel_tek> no server tenho um diretorio criado e com as permissões totais para o ususario que estou testando
<Spiga> manoel_tek: http://174.123.53.162/artigo/Autenticando-cliente-Linux-Ubuntu-8.10-no-PDC-Samba-com-perfil-movel/ tenta esse ai
<manoel_tek> se u der um "smb://server/pu/user" acesso tranquilo o diretorio e consigo escrever ler nele
<__Snooker__> você criou a entrada de profiles tipo [profiles]
<manoel_tek> no smb.conf ?
<__Snooker__> e nela setou algumas coisas como: path, store dos attributes, create mask, directory mask?
<__Snooker__> sim no samba
<manoel_tek> #GLOBAL PARAMETERS
<manoel_tek> [global]
<manoel_tek> workgroup = DOMAIN
<manoel_tek> realm = DOMAIN.LOCAL
<manoel_tek> preferred master = no
<manoel_tek> server string = Linux Samba Server
<manoel_tek> security = ADS
<manoel_tek> encrypt passwords = yes
<manoel_tek> log level = 3
<manoel_tek> log file = /var/log/samba/%m
<manoel_tek> max log size = 50
<manoel_tek> printcap name = cups
<manoel_tek> printing = cups
<manoel_tek> winbind enum users = Yes
<manoel_tek> winbind enum groups = Yes
<manoel_tek> winbind use default domain = Yes
<__Snooker__> seta também a opção para que ele use por padrão o home profile que é a opção: logon path, logon home e logon driv
<manoel_tek> winbind nested groups = Yes
<manoel_tek> winbind separator = +
<manoel_tek> idmap uid = 10000-20000
<manoel_tek> idmap gid = 10000-20000
<manoel_tek> ;template primary group = "Domain Users"
<manoel_tek> template shell = /bin/bash
<manoel_tek> ;[homes]
<manoel_tek> ;   comment = Home Direcotries
<manoel_tek> ;   valid users = %S
<manoel_tek> ;   read only = No
<manoel_tek> ;   browseable = No
<manoel_tek> [printers]
<manoel_tek> comment = All Printers
<manoel_tek> path = /var/spool/cups
<manoel_tek> browseable = no
<manoel_tek> printable = yes
<manoel_tek> guest ok = yes
<manoel_tek> ;[test]
<manoel_tek> ;path = /path/of/test/directory;available = yes
<manoel_tek> ;read only = no
<manoel_tek> ;browsable = yes
<manoel_tek> ;public = yes
<manoel_tek> ;writable = yes
<manoel_tek> ;valid users =@DOMAIN+group DOMAIN+user
<manoel_tek> ;admin users =@"DOMAIN+Domain Admins Group"
<manoel_tek> não veja como está o smb.conf da estação
<manoel_tek> humm
<manoel_tek> este parametros todos ficam em [profiles]
<__Snooker__> sim os primeiros que lhe falei sim
<manoel_tek> vc tem algum exemplo disso?
<__Snooker__> tem que criar a entrada [profiles] no samba
<__Snooker__> e nas configurações principais colocar o que lhe falei depois
<__Snooker__> pois assim que o samba vai reconhecer e disponibilizar este compartilhamento para que as estações possam salvar seus perfis no servidor onde esta o samba
<__Snooker__> vejo que salvo as mudanças feitas para acesso ao AD o resto do conf. esta praticamente padrão
<__Snooker__> a seção home esta padrão também
<__Snooker__> manoel_tek, tente fazer isto que lhe falei e informe os resultados
<manoel_tek> Ok snooker vou tentar na verdade já estou tentando
<manoel_tek> Qualque coisa te pertubo de novo
<dtcrshr> eae, nao rola um pastebin da configuração toda?
<dtcrshr> mais facil de analizar e tal, e evita os flooooods
<__Snooker__> seria bem melhor mesmo
<__Snooker__> não esqueça de dar permissão para leitura e escrita tanto do dono como grupo e outros no compartilhamento diretório criado para o profiles
<manoel_tek> ok
<maiconlp> oi
<maiconlp> tem alguém ai?
<maiconlp> é do Brasil ?
<paladin``> maiconlp , qual sua duvida filho
<Julio> tem quase 60 pessoas na sala
<Julio> com certeza tem alguém
<maiconlp> ola pessoal
<maiconlp> estou comecando a usar o ubuntu
<maiconlp> minha dúvida é quanto ao meu teclado
<maiconlp> ele está configurado como USA Alternative International
<maiconlp> nao tenho o cedilha
<maiconlp> exemplo: cancão
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, aspla simples + c
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, aspa*
<maiconlp> nao funciona....
<maiconlp> ć
<maiconlp> esse é o procedimento para Windows mas no ubuntu aspa simples mais C nao funciona
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, ja vejo com vc um momento
<maiconlp> ok....grato
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, primeiro eh um note ou o que?
<maiconlp> sim é um note Toshiba L505
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, blz
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, vc usa qual versao do ubuntu 11.04?
<maiconlp> isso
<maiconlp> acabei de Instalar
<PingaR0x> maiconlp, vc conseguiria ver anode pode trocar o teclado idioma de teclado?
<maiconlp> sim...consigo ver e alterar....mas já fiz algumas alteracões e nada
 * dtcrshr bails
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, :)
<Celsinho> nossa cade a Ursinha, sumida em!
<eros__> alguem aqui tem conta na vol?
<Celsinho> :@
<eros__> viva o linux
<PingaR0x> olá
<PingaR0x> [11:51]  <Celsinho> :@ , like i said
<Celsinho> ?
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, errei ahuahua
<PingaR0x> era pra outra janela
<PingaR0x> mal
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, :)~
<_thomas__> Alguém pode medar uma ajuda aqui, queria desabilitar o touchpad enquanto digito, mas a checkbox na configuração desabilita ele por tempo demais, alguém sabe onde ajustar esse tempo?
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, cade Ursinha? ta sumida!
<PingaR0x> Celsinho, ah trabalho neh
<eros__> alguem aqui tem conta no viva o linux?
<PingaR0x> _thomas__, explique melhor...
<_thomas__> PingaR0x, desabilitar o touchpad enquanto digito é fácil, só ir nas configurações, mas depois que paro de digitar o tempo pro touchpad responder de novo é muito longo, queria ajustar isso
<dtcrshr> aopa
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola galera.. tenho uma placa encore de captura.instalada no pc.. qual programa uso pra ouvir radio no ubuntu..?
<FlavioTrashPunk> a tv to usando o tvtime.. e a fm qual soft uso?
<FlavioTrashPunk> algem pode ajuda
<FlavioTrashPunk> AI GALERA.. QUAL SOFT USO PRA OUVIR RADIO FM DA MINHA PLACA DE PAPTURA DE TV-FM?
<PingaR0x> /friendlist
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> aahua
<maiconlp> ola
<maiconlp> eu havia entrado em contato pela manha sobre a configuracao do teclado
<maiconlp> uso um toshiba L505 com teclado configurado como USA Alternative International
<maiconlp> mas estou sem o cecedilha
<Spiga> alguem ai ta sabendo se a OI/brt ta mudando o backbone deles... pois as rotas estao saindo tudo fora do controle!
<maiconlp> exemplo "cabeca"
<maiconlp> nao tenho o cecedilha
<Andre_Gondim> maiconlp, tenta acento e a letra c
<maiconlp> já tentei....inclusive alterei para alguns outros lyout de teclado...mas nada
<maiconlp> estou usando o ubuntu pela premeira vez
<maiconlp> 11.4
<Andre_Gondim> maiconlp, ali na disposição fica que número?
<Andre_Gondim> maiconlp, o seu teclado tem cedilha?
<maiconlp> NAO ELE nao tem cedilha
<maiconlp> onde encontro o numero pedido
<maiconlp> Em Keyboard o modelo está apontando para Generic 105
<Andre_Gondim> maiconlp, então no lugar de 105 ponha 101
<maiconlp> oi...o problema ainda persiste.....mas nao tinha ainda tentado alterar o modelo
<insmod> maiconlp, teu teclado e' US?
<maiconlp> sim é USA Alternative International
<maiconlp> estou usando o Ubuntu em Ingles
<manoel_tek> <__Snooker__> Voce ainda esta online
<MarconM> boa tarde
<insmod> maiconlp, resolveu?
<insmod> com o que falei no private?
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, boa tarde.
<MarconM> tarde
<maiconlp> onde salvo esse arquivo?
<MarconM> peregrinator_six:
<insmod> maiconlp, qualquer lugar, pode ser na sua home
<insmod> me diz se der certo, o problema e' que voce tera' que digitar toda vez que iniciar o X heehehe
<maiconlp> nao deu
<maiconlp> ocorreu o erro:
<maiconlp> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<maiconlp>   Major opcode of failed request:  118 (X_SetModifierMapping)
<maiconlp>   Value in failed request:  0x17
<maiconlp>   Serial number of failed request:  140
<maiconlp>   Current serial number in output stream:  140
<parzewski> galera
<parzewski> nao consigo atualizar meu ubuntu
<parzewski> ja configurei o proxy
<parzewski> ajustei pro servidor oficial
<parzewski> qdo tento pelo terminal ele da erro de proxy, mas está configurado com user senha e tal
<parzewski> navego normalmente
<Andre_Gondim> parzewski, usas proxy autenticado?
<gabezao> parzewski, vc ta atualizando por onde? terminal?
<parzewski> tentei pelo terminal tbm
<parzewski> achei isso: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Atualizacao-do-Ubuntu-passando-por-proxy
<parzewski> vou tentar
<gabezao> parzewski, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Proxy-com-autenticacao-na-linha-de-comando
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> tem q colocar o http_proxy
<gabezao> por isso.
<parzewski> ok :d
<parzewski> :D
<parzewski> tentarei
<Andre_Gondim> parzewski, uma vez escrevi sobre isso http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/apt-get-em-um-proxy/
<irado> buenas povo..
<irado> buenas Ursinha :D
<Ursinha> oe
<Ursinha> :)
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, uel back - para um bom entendedor me pá ba
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, :P
<irado> graaaande Andre_Gondim .. fmz mano veio?
<Andre_Gondim> irado, tranquilo :D
<irado> bão.. já tá na minha hora.. uma boa tarde pra todos, inté+
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<EduardeCalibal> Coisa de louco...  Já tem versões do firefox 5, 6 e 7.  oO
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é que é querer progredir as versões.
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite humanos.
<Maninho> boa noite
<ZNC> heil
<Maninho> ZNC, sumida, boa noite
<ZNC> Maninho, que coisa não? fiquei no hospital estes dias d novo
<Maninho> ZNC, novamente?
<ZNC> yes boy, pvt please
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-01
<parox_> aee galera alguem ae me da uma ajuda em iptables
<parox_> preciso liberar a porta 8000
<parox_> do IP 10.1.1.2
<parox_> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<xispirito> parox_,  iptables -A INPUT -p 8000 -s 10.1.1.2 -j ACCEPT
<xispirito> seria isso?
<__Snooker__> xispirito, a opção -p se refere a protocolo e não porta, neste caso seria -p {tcp ou udp} e --dport 8000 n
<__Snooker__> no seu exemplo
<__Snooker__> desconsidere o n no final
<xispirito> __Snooker__, que eu lembrava porta era com p...
<xispirito> ou era no ipfw...
<__Snooker__> porta é --sport para origem e --dport para destino
<__Snooker__> verdade
<xispirito> isso mesmo
<xispirito> não lembrava mais
<xispirito> fiquei muito tempo nos bsd
<__Snooker__> quanta inveja
<__Snooker__> rsrsrs
<xispirito> porque?
<parox_> pra mim verificar e so dar um nmap 10.1.1.2
<parox_> neah
<parox_> se for nem deu certo
<xispirito> eu te passei o comando errado parox_
<__Snooker__> trabalhei uma vez com bsd e gostei bastante, pena que não lembro mas quase nada de freebsd
<parox_> como seria
<xispirito> __Snooker__, eu cheguei a usar o freebsd, mas o openbsd foi o que fez o cerebro trabalhar mais rapido
<parox_> eu tentei
<parox_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8000 -s 10.1.1.2 -j ACCEPT
<parox_> rodou mas o nmap nao listou a porta aberta
<xispirito> seria isso mesmo
<xispirito> tem serviço rodando na porta?
<parox_> tem
<__Snooker__> todo input tem que ter o output para poder retornar
<__Snooker__> o que esta sendo solicitado
<parox_> ta rodando um servidor web na 8000
<parox_> preciso que outras maquinas acessem o site na intranet
<xispirito> o iptables é um tanto diferente do que eu to acostumado...
<__Snooker__> se estiver como padrão DROP tem que ter o input e output
<parox_> como assim?
<xispirito> __Snooker__, no open la eu usava drop só com input e retornava
<xispirito> vou testar aqui
<parox_> o engraçado e que se eu der um nmap localhost ele mostra a porta aberta porem se eu der um nmap 10.1.1.2 ele nao mostra
<__Snooker__> parox_, talvez seja a configuração do teu servidor web que não esteja configurado para escutar no ip informado e esta por padrão escutando apenas no localhost
<xispirito> ta, o bagulho tava keep-state...
<xispirito> parox_, não entendeu?
<parox_> saquei mas como altero isso
<parox_> pois nem o apache ele escuta
<parox_> nem o apache nem o servidor do django
<parox_> opa
<parox_> apache funfou
<parox_> alterei o listen
<__Snooker__> isso mesmo no listen que define o ip e porta
<__Snooker__> que o servidor vai escutar
<parox_> ok valew mesmo galera
<parox_> vou mudar o site pro apache entao
<parox_> nao queria fazer isso antes do site estar pronto mas fazer o que
<__Snooker__> xispirito, respondendo o que tinhas falado anteriormente, como você usava DROP apenas para o INPUT, quando liberava o acesso a determinado serviço, ele por padrão responderia aquela solicitação porque esta com o OUTPUT liberado.
<__Snooker__> algumas pessoas gostam de deixar por padrão as politicas de INPUT, OUTPUT e FORWARD com DROP para ir liberando de acordo com a necessidade
<xispirito> __Snooker__, sim sim
<xispirito> acabei de ler a conf
<xispirito> tava input drop e output liberado com keep-state
<__Snooker__> o trabalho é maior mas ganha com segurança
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, :)
<xispirito> __Snooker__, reverso?
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, e ae?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa noite. :)
<adrix> pessoal, espetei um hd removivel e ao copiar um arquivo de 10GB da a msg de arquivo muito grande. percebi q a unidade esta formatada como fat32/win95 alguma sugestão?
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, o que tem de bom?
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, me diz você...?!
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, nada de bom
<xispirito> adrix, o sistema fat não suporta arquivos tão grandes
<xispirito> formata isto para ext ou outro
<adrix> xispirito: como formato esta unidade (/media/disk) via linha d comando pra ntfs
<xispirito> mkfs.ntfs
<xispirito> le a man ai
<ZNC> xispirito :D peregrinator_six :) ola boa noite
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, boa noite.
<xispirito> noite ZNC
<ZNC> haihaiahiahiahia xispirito é vc mesmo :D
<xispirito> não, é o joão mentira
<ZNC> xispirito, ola joao mentira quanto tempo hein?
<xispirito> ZNC, te conheço?
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> :-(
<ZNC> :'-(
<ZNC> xispirito, /nickserv info ZNC
<xispirito> ah
<ZNC> :(
<xispirito> que nick é esse =)
<ZNC> :-P nickquezinho :P
<xispirito> não conheçia essa sua nove pseudo-personalidade
<xispirito> #nova
<ZNC> haiahiahiahia
<xispirito> heh
<xispirito> ZNC, eu acabei na lista de espera eterna da oi
<xispirito> fiquei sem net um bom tempo(me negava a usar 3g)
<ZNC> xispirito, :O, qual sua atual região posso tentar lhe dar uma forcinha
<xispirito> como assim?
<xispirito> que força?
<ZNC> :-) adiantamento :D
<ZNC> é tão bom....
<xispirito> heh, trabalha na oi agora?
<ZNC> akakkakakaka quem me dera :P
<ZNC> conheço algumas pessoas de la :D
<Platao> iai
<parox_> valew galera
<parox_> fuis to na facul
<xispirito> ZNC, eu to com ódio desta empresa
<xispirito> eu vou cancelar a linha e fim
<xispirito> vou comprar um sistema via satelite
<ZNC> xispirito, não fique
<moskabit> cara to com uma 3g e horrivel cara
<ZNC> xispirito, ahuahauah net rual?
<xispirito> moskabit, isso é a 3g, horrivel e cara
<xispirito> ZNC, huahuahua
<ZNC> moskabit, tem sinal 3g na sua cidade? ou apenas 2g?
<xispirito> não
<ZNC> mmmm
<moskabit> 3g
<moskabit> so que e o seguinte
<moskabit> pago um plano ilimitado
<moskabit> so que o ilimitado na verdade e limitado
<xispirito> moskabit, não é limitado nada, voce navega a vontade, faz downloads quantas vezes quiser dentro da sua cota =)
<xispirito> ahuahuahu
<ZNC> moskabit, tim 3g consegui baixar a 15kb/s com sinal 2g :P
<moskabit> pq quando tu atinge por exemplo 2 GB de acesso sua velocidade cai quase para discada ate vira o mes
<Platao> hehheehe
<ZNC> kkk
<moskabit> eu baixo a 180kbps/s antes de vencer o limite
<xispirito> eu faço download a 3kbits
<xispirito> massa ne?
<moskabit> atinge 2 GB ae cai minha net pra baixo de 128k
<ZNC> xispirito, :-S
<moskabit> coidado doce cara......3k e foda demais
<xispirito> ZNC, na praia, são tudo vagabundo =)
<xispirito> ninguem quer estender um fio pra mim
<ZNC> xispirito, tenho 10megazinho :-D q baixa a apenas 250kbtizinho
<__Snooker__> tocando neste assunto, não sei na região de vocês mas a oi aqui em Belém tínhamos muitos problemas com relação ao serviço oferecido
<xispirito> __Snooker__, no sul a cobertura é porca
<xispirito> a maior parte das pessoas fica sem
<moskabit> susul de minas tb e porca
<__Snooker__> até que chegou a embratel agora e começou a melhorar muito
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, "brasil, um pais de todos... ¬¬"
<ZNC> xispirito, vou indo amanha acordo cedo, hospital novamente, bom fui
<ZNC> boa noite para quem fica
<xispirito> ZNC, em, hospital?
<moskabit> buenas
<xispirito> ta doente de novo?
<moskabit> o ubuntu bomba hein
<__Snooker__> aqui o maximo que se consegui era 2 megas e isso pagando mais de R$200,00
<__Snooker__> para pessoa fisica
<moskabit> so novo no IRC este canal e que mais vejo gente
<Platao> so tem biba aqui
<__Snooker__> agora a embratel entrou com uns planos de 4Mb 10Mb e 20Mb....parece sonho
<xispirito> tava na hora do Brasil investir em telecomunicações
<xispirito> Platao, bem vindo
<xispirito> uhahua
<Platao> hahahaa
<Agua> boa noite senhores e senhoritas
<moskabit> a velox ficou massa agora espandiu a preço baixo
<Platao> falei......
<xispirito> ahuahu
<moskabit> pena que akina city nao atinge bairro dos pobres as fibras
<Platao> ;0
<moskabit> ai eu fico sem
<xispirito> aqui só o centro, o resto da cidade tem que se virar
<moskabit> minha esposa fala que agente fica sempre com sobra haehhaeheaheahea
<Agua> aqui chega fibra da embratel
<xispirito> aqui e nas cidades vizinhas que na real é tudo um só
<Agua> 20 gb de limite o plano basico =/
<xispirito> moskabit, ahhuauhahua
<__Snooker__> aqui eles estão cabeando toda a cidade
<Platao> se bobear ai na periferia os caras roubam as fibras oticas pra vender pensando que e cobre...pra ganhar uns troco
<moskabit> aki ja ta uma guerra que era pra eu comprar uma maquina de lava cheguei na loja comprei o note haeheahaehaeheha
<moskabit> a aptroa que me mata hahehaeh
<__Snooker__> dizem que até o fim deste ano eles conseguem cabear toda a cidade
<Agua> __Snooker__ qual empresa ?
<xispirito> Platao, haha, onde fixa este lido recanto?
<moskabit> verdade cara nao duvido nao
<moskabit> aki tem muito noia
<Platao> hehehehe
<__Snooker__> mas foi ótimo porque aqui apenas a oi se dava bem
<xispirito> escrevi tudo errado...
<__Snooker__> e agora com a embratel até os preços que eram bastante amargos já baixaram
<Platao> pobre e como lumbriga quando sai da bosta morre, nao ta acostumado com essas coisas
<Agua> __Snooker__ aqui chegou embratel em todo lugar ...
<Platao> experiencia propria
<Platao> hahaahahah
<moskabit> ahhehaeheahea
<xispirito> eu  to vivo...
<xispirito> ahuahuahu
<moskabit> meu eu to com uma 3g de lixo e pago ainda 80 conto
<Agua> minha esperança era vir serviços empresariais juntos ... conexão dedicada e tal =/ mas só residencial
<moskabit> minha irma e casada com gringo
<moskabit> ele paga 69 em 2 mb de velox
<__Snooker__> Agua, aqui também esta chegando, no meu bairro faz 1 mês e meio que chegou e logo mudei para ela
<moskabit> o pobre paga mais pela net por menos aki
<xispirito> 2mb...256kbytes
<Platao> entregam o minimo e cobram o maximo
<Agua> __Snooker__ ummm a embratel tá chegando em todo lugar msm, se é de onde ?
<Andre_Gondim> Boa noite, só para lembrar-lhes, esse é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu!!
<__Snooker__> pagava R$ 129,00 por 1 Mb e agora pago R$ 89,90 por 5 Mb
<xispirito> entregam só 10%
<xispirito> ¬¬
<__Snooker__> olha a diferença
<Andre_Gondim> Para assuntos diferentes usem o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<__Snooker__> sou de Belém - Pará
<xispirito> 10% do que eu paguei
<moskabit> desculpe andre
<xispirito> DEZ
<Platao> e isso mesmo e no contrato eles nao entregam to da a banda
<xispirito> 90% somem
<__Snooker__> descculpe
<xispirito> NOVENTA
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Platao> o sistema nao da conta de mantar todos ao mesmo tempo, e clausula contrtual
<xispirito> Platao, ta na hora de expandir né?
<Platao> ta na hora da gente botar e fogo naquele planalto la.....
<xispirito> verdade
<Platao> como os caras pintadas
<Platao> de 90
<xispirito> tinha que arregaçar
<xispirito> botar um terror
<Andre_Gondim> xispirito, Platao por favor, usem o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Platao> os caras so legislam ob pressao
<xispirito> Andre_Gondim, use o banheiro
<Andre_Gondim> .kb xispirito use as regras, sim?
<xispirito> hehh
<Andre_Gondim> .kban xispirito use as regras, sim?
<Platao> opa andre brigado esqueci me empolguei, pensei que vc nao tava vendo ehehehehe
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Platao> ehehehe
<Agua> bom, alguem ai poderia me tirar uma duvida sobre o init ?
<xispirito> Agua, fala ai, se alguem souber...
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<Agua> queria saber ... tipo ... o kernel chama o init quando inicia .... e ... se eu der um kill no init com o sistema rodando, oq acontece ?
<xispirito> bem...acho que ele não morre
<Agua> mas vamos dizer, oq aconteceria ... se o processo init fosse killado
<xispirito> e se morre, seria um reboot
<Agua> mas assim, que dizer que o init é o pai de todo mundo ? ele que "segura nas costas" todos os processos ?
<ZandreBran> Agua, não...
<xispirito> ele inicia
<xispirito> só isso
<Agua> como é então ?
<ZandreBran> o init é um "gerenciador" de processo que são iniciados no arranque do sistema...
<ZandreBran> o primeiro processo é o 0...
<ZandreBran> e aí apartir dele vem os outros...
<xispirito> Agua, olha la em etc rc*.d
<Andre_Gondim> Agua, o init é o primeiro processo do sistema, se matar ele o sistema cai
<Agua> Todos os outros processos são denominados como sendo filhos deste e são monitorados pelo init. Este é o único processo que não pode ser abortado.
<Agua> tava lendo um livro
<Agua> e vi isso
<xispirito> Agua, depois que o inicia o kernel ele fica parado
<Agua> mas assim, pq que ele nao pode ser killado ? oq ele faz o tempo todo ?
<xispirito> nada =)
<xispirito> ele é o numero um, prepara o sistema e chama o kernel
<xispirito> depois fica parado
<Agua> não é o kernel que chama ele ?
<EduardeCalibal> É tipo assim, depois de criar tudo ele tira umas férias...
<xispirito> hahaha
<EduardeCalibal> O kernel é carregado no processo de boot.  O init é carregado pelo kernell.
<EduardeCalibal> O kernell é chamado pelo programa no setor de boot.
<xispirito> imaginava ser o contrario...
<Agua> e o init ... faz oq da vida ? ele monta fs, coloca placa de rede up ... essas coisas e dps ?
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que sei o init é quem convoca todos os demais processos na carga.
<EduardeCalibal> Por ai.
<ZandreBran> Agua, pode se aprofundar com o debian referene...
<ZandreBran> Agua, segue: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch03.pt.html#_an_overview_of_the_boot_strap_process
<xispirito> nunca me interessei muito por processo de boot
<xispirito> ate vou procurar
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...  Mundo real chamando...  AFK
<Agua> ZandreBran ummm ...
<Agua> é que to tentando usar o kernel do linux e queria saber +o- como funciona
<Agua> segui um tutorial que ensina a chamar inicializar o kernel + init meio falso
<Agua> e ele fica rodando lá
<xispirito> Agua, pra usar o kernel é compilar e mandar o grub/lilo bootar ele
<Agua> como um programa normal
<ZandreBran> então sugiro que leia o debian reference... é leitura obrigatória.
<Agua> ZandreBran vou dar uma olhada =) vlw
<xispirito> então tudo que o init faz é chamar os daemons/scripts...
<xispirito> que palha ¬¬
<ZandreBran> xispirito, não... o init chama o kernel.
<xispirito> então eu tava certo...
<Agua> chama o kernel ?
<ZandreBran> O script "/init" é executado como o primeiro programa neste sistema de ficheiros raiz em memória. É um programa script de shell que inicializa o kernel no espaço de utilizador e entrega o controle ao próximo estágio. Este mini-sistema Debian oferece flexibilidade ao processo de arranque tal como adicionar módulos de kernel antes do processo de arranque principal ou montar o sistema de ficheiros raiz como um encriptado.
<xispirito> ^^
<ZandreBran> Agua, agora existem diversos sistemas de inicialização, como systemV, upstart e por ai vai... isto é o bacana em SL, vc monta o que quer.
<Agua> ZandreBran é ... to lendo aqui ... quero fazer uma micro-mini distro, pra estudar como funciona ...
<Agua> só o basico do basico do basico
<ZandreBran> Agua, eu te sugiro então começar apredendo sobre o APT.
<xispirito> ZandreBran, até falando nisto, tem gente que quer substituir estes .sh por programas C
 * Maninho http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch03.pt.html#_stage_3_the_mini_debian_system
<xispirito> eu li mas esqueçi o nome do projeto...
<Agua> ZandreBran ummm
<Maninho> Agua, http://www.novateceditora.com.br/livros/linuxguiaadm/capitulo8575220381.pdf
<Agua> Maninho por um acaso eu tava lendo isso ai quando me surgiu a duvida
<ZandreBran> sim, Maninho já havia passado este link para o Agua. eu considero leitura obrigatória.
<Maninho> ZandreBran, convenhamos, sem leitura, não existiria ninguém neste canal
<ZandreBran> sim, claro Maninho.
<Platao> eheheh
<xispirito> cara, eu to começando a ficar burro, vou ter que voltar a estudar
<ZandreBran> por falar em init, alguém já viu o systemd? está me parecendo superior ao upstart.
<xispirito> ZandreBran, exatamente
<xispirito> o projeto que falei
<ZandreBran> xispirito, :) legal, então era este.
<peregrinator_six> alguem ai tem ideia de como corrigir o erro de descompactação do formato de musica em .rar...?! quando abro o aquivo sem descompactar as formatações ficam etranhas erradas e quando ponho pra decompactar da erro, não de compacta... :S
<Gallus> aqua não sei se é bem por ai, mas vc poderia se espalhar no Dam small linux
<Gallus> é talvez a menor distribuiçao que existe
<Gallus> deve term entre 26 e 40MB
<peregrinator_six> Gallus, http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, arquivo incompleto?
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<__Snooker__> encontrei um artigo bem legal que explica de forma geral os sistemas de init
<__Snooker__> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/comparativo_upstart_sysvinit_systemd_openrc?lang=pt_br
<xispirito> este site da ibm tem um monte de coisa legal
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, arquivo completo mais é erro de formatação de caracteres, pois descompactando pelo window$ vai de boa... :S
<peregrinator_six> codificação eu imagino..
<peregrinator_six> mas to buscando aqui...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, deve ser um rar dos mais novos, o unrar que tem para linux não descompacta certos tipos...
<peregrinator_six> Gallus, ele é bem simples mas muito interessante! Tenho ele aqui! Mas não mexi muito não, mas é ótimo!
<Gallus> não conhecia
<peregrinator_six> Gallus, LXDE
<xispirito> kernel entrega o controle do sistema para o processo init, que se encarrega de iniciar todos os outros processos
<xispirito> isto a ibm ta dizendo
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=75989.0
<peregrinator_six> é por ai...
<Gallus> peregrinator_six, pelo tamanho pensei que fosse enlightment
<peregrinator_six> não..
<peregrinator_six> LXDE mesmo!
<xispirito> pra ibm, gerenciar memoria, syscall e etc, é tudo com o init =)
<moskabit> minimal um que uso muito e o puppy roda ate em 486
<__Snooker__> pessoal tenho uma dúvida aqui com relação ao Xen, não sei se posso colocar aqui
<marlop> join #xen
<marlop> ops
<__Snooker__> eu tentei no ##xen-br mas não tive resposta
<moskabit> para que serve o xen
<xispirito> vou ler um livro, pra ver se paro de emburrecer
<__Snooker__> é um kernel modificado que é utilizado para virtualizar sistemas operacionais
<__Snooker__> uma versão Open Source do vmware
<moskabit> melhor que o  Virtual box
<marlop> __Snooker__: do vmware ?, vc poderia me indicar alguma referência ? fiquei intrigado.
<__Snooker__> eu particularmente consudero o virtualbox para uso em desktops, estudo e tudo mais.....para servidores o Xen
<moskabit> entendi
<__Snooker__> marlop, pode começar por aqui
<__Snooker__> http://wiki.xen-br.org/P%C3%A1gina_principal
<moskabit> alguemconhece algum canal java br
<Andre_Gondim> moskabit, tenta #java-br
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<fabrciobisu> Boa noite
<Agua> boa noite
<MarconM> ZNC:
<marlop> __Snooker__: tenta no ##xen
<__Snooker__> marlop, eu estou nele mas não tenho um inglês que se preze para poder conversar com os caras.....
<__Snooker__> ai é cruel
<marlop> __Snooker__: amanha eu talvez possa intermediar a conversa, agora tenho q sair
<__Snooker__> beleza marlop te agradeço.
<virtu> alguem aqui esta acompanhando a nova serie Game of Thrones?
<Celsinho> boa noite!
<Celsinho> :)
<dtcrshr> dia
<andersoncarlos83> bom dia
<infoman> olá! alguem pode me informar onde encontro textos falando sobre o escalonamento do ubuntu?
<infoman> alguem me ajude...texto sobre escalonamento do ubuntu em portuguÊs...
<infoman> aff ninguem responde
<infoman> oooiii
<Ursinha> !paciencia | infoman
<ubottu-br> infoman: Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<infoman> sorry!! é que eu sou novo aqui e não entendo bem como funciona ainda..
<ZandreBran> Ôlas infoman; acabei de entrar, qual a questão?
<Ursinha> :)
<ZandreBran> o|-<[:
<yro_annjos> Bom dia!
<yro_annjos> Ao tentar acessar uma partição ele da o erro: "dbus error org.gtk.private.remotevolumemonitor.failed an operation is already pending"
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, ôlas. qual o sistema de arquivos da partição? é de uma rede?
<yro_annjos> ZadreBran, é uma partição na qual esta o SO (ubuntu)
<yro_annjos> Já tentei usar o fsck.ext4
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, deculpe mas não compreendi tua questão. você está no ubuntu e ao tentar acessar a partição /home, por exemplo, tem esta mensagem?
<yro_annjos> msg-> fsck.ext4: Dispositivo ou recurso está ocupado tentando abrir /dev/sda5 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ZandreBran> o que está montado no sda5?
<yro_annjos> O sistema ficou instável... reinicie e não iniciou o sistema,
<yro_annjos> tenteu usar a repuração de sistema, + mão fucionou...
<yro_annjos> em versão live tento acessar a partição do SO
<yro_annjos> e da o erro
<yro_annjos> tanto pela versão live ou pela inicialização normal nãotenho acesso a partição
<Gallus> yro_annjos, vc esta usando o ubuntu mesmo?
<Gallus> nenhuma versão como o lubuntu ou xubuntu?
<yro_annjos> sim a mesmo distro instalada
<yro_annjos> Gallus ubuntu 10.10
<Gallus> yro_annjos, tive um problema parecido mas tava realcionado ao polkit
<Gallus> não deixava eu montar as unidades
<Gallus> até que instalaei o polkit do gnome
<yro_annjos> Gallus, no meu caso é o própio Sistema não inicializa e nem deixa ser acessado em uma seção live
<Gallus> yro_annjos, já viu se não é nenhum problema na tabela de partição?
<yro_annjos> Bom tenho acesso as demais partições... como posso verificar isso
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, acho mais fácil e rápido você reinstalar.
<Gallus> yro_annjos,  agora que vi, tenta usar o fsck só sem a extensão ext4 talvez seja um erro de formatação
<yro_annjos> ZandreBran, seria uma solução bem menos trabalhosa, porém tem outros fatores em jogo: atualizações, arquivos, configurações e etc.
<Gallus> yro_annjos, vc não tem uma partição home separada?
<Gallus> as configurações estão todas na partição home
<Gallus> eu sou maniaco por formatação, se algo começa a dar problema e me irrita logo formato
<yro_annjos> não, criei uma partição para ser acessada pelo win e linux
<Gallus> meu sistema ta devolta ao ar em 30 min
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, você então está usando partição NTFS no linux?
<ZandreBran> digo, como sistema de arquivos para o linux está usando o ntfs?
<Gallus> ainda acho o NTFS no linux instavel para ser usado dessa forma
<Gallus> eu uso o ext4 como home, se precisar de algo para windows dessa partição uso um desses softwares de leitura, apesar deles poderem gravar tb em ext2 e 3 nçao tenho coragem de usar permanentemente.
<yro_annjos> tenho 4 partições: ntfs(win), ext4(ubuntu), swap, ntfs(armazenamento)
<ZandreBran> então a que vc não consegue acessar é ntfs?
<yro_annjos> a que estou comproblema é ext4
<ZandreBran> hummm
<yro_annjos> ao tentar montá-la: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<yro_annjos> tentei o fsck.ext4 /dev/sda5
<yro_annjos> Retorno: e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) fsck.ext4: Dispositivo ou recurso está ocupado tentando abrir /dev/sda5 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ZandreBran> ao entrar pelo live e abrir o nautilus a partição é exibida; esta mensagem ocorre ao tentar entrar nela?
<yro_annjos> certo!
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, faz o seguinte, coloca o live e usa o testdisj
<ZandreBran> *testedisk
<ZandreBran> caraca
<ZandreBran> testdisk
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<yro_annjos> Irei usatr para recuperar os dados?
<ZandreBran> yro_annjos, nem sei se conseguira recuperar a partição. uma coisa de cada vez. mas backup, backup e backup.
<irado> alloww piás :)
<irado> Ursinha: buenas, guria..
<irado> perguntinha simples: instalei o Ubuntu 10.10 (removi o 11.04, na verdade) mas não me aparece o seletor de sessão, então POR ENQUANTO estou preso no maldito gnome.. então: "cadê meu seletor de sessão?"
 * irado acha que tudo ficou muito atrapalhado depois que mudou pra 64 bit :(
<Known_problems> quem é de sao paulo aqui ?
 * irado é de sampa.. qual problem?
<didi> É possível mudar a tecla META do Dash pra outra?
<irado> Known_problems: então?
<Known_problems> irado, ce compra muito on-line ?
<irado> Known_problems: bem.. tenho comprado mais no ML e no e-bay
<irado> uma vez comprei no site.. xiiii.. esqueci url, mas é o x5 computadores
 * irado vai puxar lembrança.. pera..
<irado> casas bahia.. amazon..
<Known_problems> irado, existe algum incentivo por parte do estado sefaz de Sao Paulo pra os compradores requerer a NF ?
<irado> Known_problems: não faço a minima idéia.. nunca me ocorreu
<irado> Known_problems: nf é obrigatória - tendo ou não incentivos
<Known_problems> irado, tipo, se vc sempre pedir NF, o estado lhe extorna sempre um % desse imposto ?
<Known_problems> irado, pois é, eu fiz o meu cadastro aqui http://www.nfp.fazenda.sp.gov.br/
<Known_problems> irado, e lá lista todas a NFs que comprei on-line, que as empresas são de Sampa
<Known_problems> irado, naum necessariamente on-line... desde que a NF seja paulista. tem registro lá. no meu CPF
<irado> Known_problems: em SP sim - cadastre-se no "nota fiscal paulista".. nos demais, não faço idéia
<Known_problems> irado, pois é la tem um saldo meu de R$ 98,00 reais pra se extornado a mim.
<irado> se está cadastrado e pediu para identificar cpf, a nf vai pra lá
<Known_problems> irado, ja ate fiz o requerimento agorinha...
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> \o
<irado> Known_problems: então vai pra sua conta :)
<irado> acho que faço parte disso desde o inicio, Known_problems '
<Known_problems> irado, sim... um amigo me passou hoje isso... so que queria entender o pq disso. estado devolvendo imposto pago é nova
<irado> Known_problems: kkkkkk
<irado> Known_problems: é um modo do Estado conseguir dificultar a sonegação
<Known_problems> irado, legal.
<Known_problems> irado, vou começar comprar mais em Sampa...
<irado> mas não impede.. em santos/sp a sonegação é brava.. o sujeito EMITE a nf, mas só a SUA via, como há uma lei que IMPEDE que vc denuncie.. a sonegação é franca, livre, leve e solta
<Known_problems> irado, que pelo visto naum vi esse insentivo nos outros Estados ainda naum
<irado> Known_problems: nem verá.. o lobby dos fiscais do icms jamais vai deixar passar
<Known_problems> irado, vou começar a requere e guardar as NFs, se naum aparecer no sistema! eu vou denunciar hehehe
<irado> Known_problems: aí é que está o ferro: vc só pode denunciar PESSOALMENTE, em uma agencia fiscal..
<Known_problems> irado, " Eu to pagando!"
<SuBmUnDo> know_problems, este programa se nao me engano é pioneiro em sao paulo mas aqui em alagoas ja tem e quem veio inaugurar foi o governador anterior dai de sampa
<SuBmUnDo> alias sampa foi pioeneiro
<Known_problems> irado, naum senho! no site tem como denunciar tambem
<irado> Known_problems: mostre-me..
<Known_problems> SuBmUnDo, é bom que pegue em tudo!
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe o nome do programa que abre um terminal junto com nautilus?
<Known_problems> irado, dentro desse sitema que vc se cadastra no site, tem um menu Reclamacao
<Known_problems> irado, la tem varias opcoes, naum emitiu NF, emitiu com valor abaixo do pago, e outros....
<irado> Known_problems: hmmm... verei.. e vou pedir NOVAMENTE a nf do gajo
<Known_problems> a todos aqui do canal que gosta de comprar on-line, e geralmente as empresa sao de sampa, se cadastre em http://www.nfp.fazenda.sp.gov.br/  no menu direito abaixo onde tem um icone de uma chave!
<Known_problems> SEFAZ de Sampa ta devolvendo din din! dos imposto pagos
 * irado já recebeu quase 700 paus.. em dois anos. Fora os sorteios 
<Known_problems> irado, sorteio ?
<Known_problems> irado, tem piao da casa propria tambem ?  rs
<irado> sim.. há um sorteio regular, acho que levantei uns 30 paus extra, mas - dizem - tem até 200 MIL reaus...
<Known_problems> ui!
<irado> bão né?
<irado> o estado arrecada mais - eu quero nf até de 2 merréis - risos..
<Known_problems> nego que quiser sonega,..  ta ferrado
<SuBmUnDo> tem como tudo que eu salvar na pasta documentos imagens downloads ser transferido ao mesmo tempo para um outro hd que tenho no computer?
<SuBmUnDo> sem eu ter que copiar e colar
<irado> SuBmUnDo: putz.. não entendi a pergunta :(
<irado> "ao mesmo tempo" significaria que vc tá fazendo download de alguma coisa e isso estar em dois lugares: no dowload e no outro?
<SuBmUnDo> irado: tudo que for para downloads documentos e imagens ser mandado para outro hd
<irado> SuBmUnDo: acredito que "automágicamente" NÃO.. mas (claro) posso estar enganado
<marlop> SuBmUnDo: nao ao mesmo tempo, mas imediatamente apos provavelmente sim
<SuBmUnDo> vou procurar entao como
<irado> SuBmUnDo: pode usar o tar
<SuBmUnDo> fazer um backup programado por exemplo diario?
<irado> SuBmUnDo: usando o tar.. sem problema.. alguns colegas indicam o rsync (nunca usei)
<SuBmUnDo> blz vou fazer isso
<Known_problems> irado, http://www.nfp.fazenda.sp.gov.br/sorteio/
<irado> Known_problems: pois é.. eu ganhei 3x 10 merrecas.. gostaria de ter ganho 1x 200 MIL.. rss
<Known_problems> irado, hehehe
<irado> ursinha, guria desligada.. estou sendo ignorado por vc e pelo resto da galera.. (tá certo, é hora do rango, vc tem que fazer o rango)..
<rgr> Hello people.
<ZandreBran> ôlas kretcheu; enviando saudações, tudo em paz.
<kretcheu> opa ZandreBran tudo certo e você?
<ZandreBran> kretcheu, tudo em paz. e familia; tudo em paz?
<MarconM> alguem conhece algum progrma para automação
<MarconM> de empresas
<PingaR0x> MarconM, www.stoq.com.br?
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> naon ao
<MarconM> eu quero um mais para area de construção
<MarconM> arquitetura
<Spiga> autocad
<Spiga> todo arquiteto usa.
<Yro__anjos> Andre_Gondim, tu estais ai?
<Yro__anjos> Boa tarde pessoal, ainda estou tendo o mesmo problema: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<kretcheu>  ZandreBran tudo indo, na luta, batendo e apanhando!
<ZandreBran> kretcheu, :)
<kretcheu> hoje estou tentando entender como funciona um DVD !
<Andre_Gondim> Yro__anjos, opa
<Yro__anjos> Andre_Gondim, ops! Não estou querendo tomar medidas extremas... pois não consigo iniciar  e nem acessar a partição do ubuntu
<darouca> Boa tarde Galera, tudo bem?
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Yro__anjos> Ao acessar na seção live -cd => DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<darouca> Deixa eu ver se alguém pode me ajudar... Tentei conectar dois monitores no meu notebook hoje e recebi a seguinte mensagem: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<darouca> Detalhe: ele estava funcionando... Estou usando o Ubuntu 11.04...
<Yro__anjos> peregrinador_six, boa tarde meu camarada... sera que vc pode me tirar desta força???
<Yro__anjos> *forca
<peregrinator_six> Yro__anjos: sorry, não entendi o que retornou a mesagem que você recebeu, mas isso é pelo cd ou por live pen driver também...?!
<Yro__anjos> Primeiro, o sistema não inicia pelo hd fica no (initranfs). 2 no live-cd tento acessar a partição do SO (sda5) da o erro a cima
<Yro__anjos> peregrinador_six,  DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<peregrinator_six> Yro__anjos: mesmo tentando acessar como root...?!
<Yro__anjos> exato! já tentei o fsck. fsck.ext4 mas dis que a unidade ta montada tento desmontar e diz que não montada
<peregrinator_six> poxa, sei não rapaz, então tá acima de minha capacidade tecnica, EduardeCalibal poderia ajudar não...?!
<peregrinator_six> ou você vitorlobo...?!
<peregrinator_six> ou alguem com mais conhecimento ai, tem ideia...?!
<Yro__anjos> já perigrinei no oráculo "google" + não ahei ainda a solução
<gabezao> vc ta no live Yro__anjos ?
<Yro__anjos> o Andre deve ta ocupado
<peregrinator_six> gabezao: valeu! :)
<Yro__anjos> Agora sim
<gabezao> qual o dispositivo? nao ta montado mesmo?
<Yro__anjos> não tenho acesso a ele
<Yro__anjos> não monta e nem desmonta
<gabezao> como não? vc nao está na maquina que esta o hd?
<gabezao> ele aparece no fdisk -l ?
<Yro__anjos> sim ele aparece
<Yro__anjos> é o sda5
<gabezao> e quando vc tenta executar o fsck?
<gabezao> qual a saida
<gabezao> me cole...
<Yro__anjos> fsck.ext4: Dispositivo ou recurso está ocupado tentando abrir /dev/sda5 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<EduardeCalibal> Yro__anjos, tentou iniciar o sistema através de uma mídia para fazer a verificação, evitando a pendência que falou antes?
<EduardeCalibal> Ha...  Pode estar montado.  Pode ver isso pelo mount.
<gabezao> lsof /dev/sda5
<Yro__anjos> eduardoCalibal, tenteu ate oo recorver...
<EduardeCalibal> Ela dá a mensagem do DBus?
<Yro__anjos> certo
<EduardeCalibal> Aquela mensagem é sobre operação já em andamento, de manutenção, imagino.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas...  Se carregou por uma mídia de inicialização a partição em questão não seria tocada fora quando você mandasse.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo no dmesg?
<Yro__anjos> onde posso paste o lsof? deu uma coisa tipo perigo
<EduardeCalibal> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<EduardeCalibal> Yro__anjos, agiliza...  Tenho que sair daqui a alguns minutos.
<EduardeCalibal> ; -)
<Yro__anjos> gabezao, eduardoCalibal http://paste.ubuntu.com/616073/
<gabezao> vc mandou usar o comando bacblock pra verificar?
<Yro__anjos> sim mais não deu nehuma saída
<gabezao> ele ta preso no processo
<gabezao> como vc fez esse comando?
<gabezao> q eu lembre nao tem saida
<gabezao> ele joga em txt.
<gabezao> kill -9 3734
<gabezao> e tenta dar o fsck novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse badblocks parece ainda estar rodando...  Acho que a idéia do gabezao vai dar certo.
<Yro__anjos> mesmo erro
<EduardeCalibal> O do dbus sobre ter operações pendentes?
<EduardeCalibal> Não recordo, acho que vi isso com disco podre...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei se é o caso, se for todos os dispositivos do disco estaria em pane agora.
<Yro__anjos> é a única partição que não tenho acesso
<Yro__anjos> hd agora q fez um mes de uso
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  Algo no dmesg?
<Yro__anjos> como verifico o dmesg?
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> Ele vai listar as mensagens do sistema.  Quer as relacionadas ao disco.
<Yro__anjos> muita coisa
<EduardeCalibal> pode filtrar...   dmesg|grep /dev/sda5
<EduardeCalibal> Ou pegar apenas as ultimas com dmesg|tail
<EduardeCalibal> Manda as mensagens...  Se houverem mensagem.
<Yro__anjos> eduardoCalibal http://paste.ubuntu.com/616081/
<Yro__anjos> somente a segunda opção que funcionou
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem alertas no dmesg sobre problemas físicos no disco.
<EduardeCalibal> Esquece badblocks.
<EduardeCalibal> A princípio.
<EduardeCalibal> Comando mount, ele consta lá?
<Yro__anjos> sim mas me da erro.. o Dbus
<EduardeCalibal> Quando usa o comando mount recebe mensagens de erro sobre o dbus?
<EduardeCalibal> Essa mensagem: "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"?
<Yro__anjos> eduardoCalibal isso mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se resolve o seu caso, mas tem um arquivo chamado /media/.hal-mtab ?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ver com o comando ls /media/.hal-mtab
<Yro__anjos> na seção live?
<Yro__anjos> ou em que partição?
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Agora que me perguntou me toquei que se esta rodando no live não deveria ter esse problema...
<Yro__anjos> não
<Yro__anjos> eu li essa parte
<gabezao> renicia o live cd, e tenta rodar somente o fsck
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas me parece ter algum tilt na partição essa.
<Yro__anjos> tentei isso - mount -o bind /dev /media/ubu  me mostrou alguns arquivos dessa partição
<EduardeCalibal> -o bind não serve para montar...  Ele faz uma ligação entre a origem e o destino.
<EduardeCalibal> Na prática ligou o /dev ao /media/ubu
<EduardeCalibal> Li um comentário falando em forçar a montagem.  Eu nunca fiz isso e não sei se é seguro.
<EduardeCalibal> Seria a seguinte sequência.  "mount /dev/sda5 /media/teste -o force" e depois desmontaria com umount /dev/sda5
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que isso pode dar mais problemas.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor tentar carregar novamente como o gabezao falou antes.
<Yro__anjos> eduardoCalibal como posso fazer isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Forçar a montagem?  Opção -o force
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei se é seguro usar isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Qual tipo de partição é essa?
<EduardeCalibal> Um momento...  Uso o mount com bind antes dos erros começarem?
<EduardeCalibal> Usou...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser que tenha algo montado criando problema ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Melhor reiniciar, se puder.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que sair...  Estarei de volta lá por 21h~22h.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<yro__anjos> gabezao, nada feito... + dei um ps -aux
<yro__anjos> root      3078  0.0  0.0   2372   528 ?        D    20:23   0:00 mount -t ext4 -o uhelper=udisks,nodev,nosuid /dev/sda5 /media/13506126-ff9f-47bd-a4a8-ac83b74a41e0
<gabezao> umount então
<gabezao> ;)
<gabezao> e da fsck
<yro__anjos> mas não desmonta
<ffr76> echo off
<yro__anjos> tentei kill 3078, mas não mata...
<gabezao> qual o erro ao desmontar?
<yro__anjos> umount /media/13506126-ff9f-47bd-a4a8-ac83b74a41e0/ umount: /media/13506126-ff9f-47bd-a4a8-ac83b74a41e0/: não montado
<gabezao> kill -9 3078
<yro__anjos> nao deu certo
<gabezao> mas vc reiniciou e fez oq?
<gabezao> usou o mount?
<gabezao> ta estranho.
<yro__anjos> não
<gabezao> lsof /dev/sda5
<yro__anjos> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<yro__anjos> gabezao, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616112/
<gabezao> como root essa saida yro__anjos ?
<yro__anjos> simm
<gabezao> sinistro yro__anjos
<gabezao> nao tenho mais ideias
<gabezao> ;/
<yro__anjos> o que vc acha que estou procurando pela ajuda d vc's, vir coisas parecidas que se resolveram com fsck, live-cd, recuperação delo cd-alternative
<gabezao> haha
<gabezao> vou pra faculdade..
<gabezao> ta na hora
<gabezao> boa sorte ae yro__anjos
<yro__anjos> *pelo , +mas nehuma delas me ajudouuu
<yro__anjos> gabezao, falou, obrigado...
<ZandreBran> yro__anjos, reinstala teu sistema :)
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, que que ta rolando?
<Agua> boa tarde
<Platao> iaio
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x: não quero tomar medidas extemas como reinstalar o SO, ZandreBran, tem muita coisa importante nesta partição, de alguma forma ao acessar pelo live-cd da um erro Ddus... ao iniciar da um erro que fica com o prompt no (initramfs)
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, especifique mais
<Com^flytO> ow alguem usa laptop hp touch screen tx2
<Com^flytO> ou sabe como entrar no setup dele
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x: ao tentar acessar a partição => DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, filesystem dela?
<yro__anjos> como faço isso?
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, detalhe ao usar o fsck ele diz que a partição ta montada, do o umount => não montada.
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, to pensando calma ae
<yro__anjos> Já tentei kill no PID dele... nada... so por questão de informação
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, cai perdi alguma coisa?
<yro__anjos> nao
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, digito df -T?
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, http://paste.ubuntu.com/616140/
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, to com problemas de conexao masi vou xutar ext4?
<yro__anjos> sim
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, no momento vc ta no live entao?
<yro__anjos> ate agora...
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, vc ja desativou o gvfs?
<yro__anjos> nem sei como faz isso
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, parece que ta chegando perto tem haver comisso
<PingaR0x> vou ver se resolve vou simular algo aqui
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, eu tive um problema parecido
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, fuserman -z
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, fusermount -z
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, errie huahua
<yro__anjos> fusermount: -z can only be used with -u
<PingaR0x> ai caraiu
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, se tentar montar com -o?
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, como procedo?
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, vou fazer passo aki um momento
<Agua> olá pessoal, to com um problema aqui
<Agua> como que eu passo o e2fsck em um arquivo ... que é um disco virtual que foi criado com dd ?
<Agua> ele está formatado em ext2
<PingaR0x> Agua, so mandar o caminho creio
<Agua> PingaR0x o caminho do arquivo ou da montagem do arquivo ?
<PingaR0x> Agua, se tiver da montagem melhor
<Agua> será que funciona ? pq eu imagino que seja só em /dev/sda algo assim
<PingaR0x> Agua, eh nao
<Gallus> pessoal tou com uma dúvida
<Gallus> tou tentando connectar meu celular no pc
<Gallus> só que não sei qual é a porta que o ubuntu esta criando para ele
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, nao esqueci de vc nao eh que a internet nao ta colaborando
<Gallus> quando dou um lsusb a respoassta é:
<Gallus> Bus 006 Device 007: ID 0fce:d040 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<Gallus> acho que a porta deve ser ttyS6 ou ttyS7, alguem pode medar uma luz?
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, estou perguntado no oráculo...
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, entendo
<yro__anjos> Gallus, vc quer acessar o modem dele?
<Agua> caraca ext2 corrompe até virtualmente ... haeeahaeh oloko, vo te que criar meu disco em ext3 ou 4
<Gallus> na verdade era o PIM, mas acho que tudo da no mesmo, o problema é achar a porta
<Gallus> geralment eu ligo via uma porta serial ttyACM0, mas o ubuntu não esta criando
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, eu tenho uma ideia legal porém nao consegui testar auqi
<Gallus> ele só cria a entrada USB
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, tc q eu leio
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, www.phantonclone.com
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, www.phantomclone.com *
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, eh da hora o projeto queria usar mas nao to conseguidno baixar huahua
<yro__anjos> PingaR0x, parece interessante, a principio pensei q era apenas para clonagem..
<PingaR0x> yro__anjos, nope
<brunoLinhares> pessoal alguem sabe com mudar informações de faixas de música? to tentando com o banshee mais n ta dando certo
<__Snooker__> brunoLinhares, já tentou o EasyTag
<brunoLinhares> ainda n
<brunoLinhares> ele muda o nome da faixa artista e album?
<yro__anjos> brunoLinhares, achei ele bom...__Snooker__
<brunoLinhares> <yro__anjos> ?
<brunoLinhares> vlw galera
<brunoLinhares> tenho que sai
<brunoLinhares> to atrazado!!!
<brunoLinhares> brigadão
<vvesley> Boa noite ..
<Agua> boa noite =)
<vvesley> estou com uma duvida em shell script, alguem pode me ajudar .
<vvesley> ?
<PingaR0x> vvesley, #shell-br
<PingaR0x> vvesley, mais pode mandar posso tentar responder
<vvesley> PingaR0x, : neste canal não tem nada ...
<Agua> pessoal, oq seria UUID no fstab ?
<vvesley> então preciso colocar uma senha em uma variavel para que eu não precise ficar digitando ela no script ..
<vvesley> numero do HD . de forma bem grosseira ..
<vvesley> identificaçao .
<Agua> e pra que serve ?
<PingaR0x> vvesley, da um exemplo?
<PingaR0x> vvesley, da sua necessidade
<vvesley> então eu estou fazendo um script para mostras os serviços do sistemas
<vvesley> service
<vvesley> só que ele so roda como root
<vvesley> eu queria executar o script como usuario normal e armazena em uma variavel a senha ..
<Agua> é senha de que ? do root ?
<vvesley> isso
<vvesley> vou te mandar o script
<vvesley> http://pastebin.com/azdj5B0W
<vvesley> da uma olhada, esta no final do script. Não quero logar como root para executar este comando ..
<Agua> service --status-all  ?
<PingaR0x> Agua, eh uma interface do ubuntu
<PingaR0x> Agua, para os serviços
<vvesley> isso isso ..
<vvesley> esse comando mesmo Agua , mas não roda como usuario normal
<PingaR0x> vvesley, bota pra passar sudo sem senha pra esse comando ue
<vvesley> eu teria que dar um: sudo service --status-all
<vvesley> como eu faço isso .
<PingaR0x> vvesley, /etc/sudoers altera lah
<PingaR0x> vvesley, so nao lembro se nao me engano eh so por NOPASSWD
<PingaR0x> vvesley, da uma lida no man sudo
<vvesley> coloca esse comando no sudoers seria isto
<PingaR0x> vvesley, sim sim tem uns exemplo perdido na net
<PingaR0x> vvesley, da uma olhadinha
<Agua> bom, voltando, o UUID do fstab , serve pra algo ?
<vvesley> okok
<Agua> eu tenho que criar um fstab ... mas esse UUID tá me assustando
<Guest53645> oi boa noite ubunteiros
<PingaR0x> Agua, nao eh obrigado a usar ele
<PingaR0x> Agua, ele só evita usar /dev/mimim da vida
<PingaR0x> Agua, particularmente eu nao gosto e nao uso UUID
<Agua> PingaR0x mas assim, ele não tem utilidade ? pq to fazendo uma mini distro
<Guest53645> alguem ja instalou o prozilla??
<PingaR0x> Agua, tem mais eu nao vejo nenhuma para o meu uso
<Agua> PingaR0x ummm ... no caso seria uma coisa pra "prender" a um hd ?
<PingaR0x> Agua, eh tipo gerar hash pra partição caso ela mudar de lugar nao vai mudar o caminh oentende
<Agua> em vez de ir pelo /dev/ ele vai pelo id ?
<PingaR0x> Agua, tipo as vezes o /dev/sda5 vira /dev/sda1
<PingaR0x> o hash sera o mesmo
<Agua> ummm
<Agua> e
<Agua> como eu coloco o normal ? /dev/sda ?
<PingaR0x> Agua, so passar reto ue
<Agua> ummm
<PingaR0x> Agua, aonde usa UUID vc poe o path
<Agua> vo tenta aqui =)
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-02
<Agua> to com um erro aqui initctl_open: No such file or directory
<vvesley> Agua, : o que você está tentando fazer ?
<Agua> é ... to tentando iniciar o sistema
<vvesley> PingaR0x, : sabe algum canal de shell script .
<Agua> com um init novo
<vvesley> rsrsrs
<vvesley> conseguiu achar o UUid dos hds ?
<Agua> vvesley eu substitui por /dev/sda
<vvesley> é o Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Agua> 10.04
<vvesley> mas o que você fez ?
<vvesley> http://pastebin.com/rAeju8S1 : debian 6
<Agua> vvesley eu to fazendo uma pequena distro, apenas com o basico, kernel umas libs e um init generico ...
<vvesley> ataaaaaa ...
<Agua> alguem sabe dizer oq seria esse tal de initctl_open ? é um arquivo normal? é um dev ? onde ele fica
<introuble> função e vetor é a mesma coisa em qualquer linguagem?
<edenc> introuble: não, são diferentes, em qualquer linguagem
<introuble> escrevi errado
<introuble> funções são funções e vetores são vetores, em qualquer linguagem, mesmo tipo de uso?
<edenc> porque seria diferente?
<introuble> to fazendo um programa pra calcular raiz, acho q fiz uma m...
<edenc> introuble: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<chicognu> eu quero converter um pdf escaneado para algum formato de texto, como devo proceder ?
<Agua> chicognu provavelmente vc vai precisar de um OCR
<Agua> nunca usei, mas tem um site
<Agua> free ocr
<Agua> que faz isso
<Agua> e aceita pdf
<chicognu> Agua, era o que tava pensando, mas tipo, os programs que vi não converte automatico de pdf pra texto ... tem que passar antes de pdf pra imagem
<Agua> chicognu tenta esse site
<chicognu> Agua, eu to usando esse site agora, so que ele tem umas restrições pra usuarios gratuitos
<Agua> chicognu putz
<chicognu> Agua, alias, n é esse que to usando, é esse: http://www.onlineocr.net/Recognize.aspx
<Agua> chicognu bom, nesse caso, eu acho que vc vai precisar extrair as imgs dos pdf pra ficar mais facil
<chicognu> Agua, daqui a pouco eu vejo esse free ocr
<chicognu> Agua, valeu :)
<Agua> chicognu http://www.free-ocr.com/
<chicognu> Agua, caso o site n funcione, vc sabe como extrair as paginas do PDF ?
<Agua> chicognu olha, nunca fiz isso, mas talvez um conversor de pdf pra doc possa ajudar
<chicognu> Agua, eu abri o PDF no libreoffice, ficou só com 39 mil paginas ... lol
<Agua> ixi
<chicognu> Agua, valeu, vou tentar aqui :)
<Agua> =)
<chicognu> ERROR: You can recognize no more than 500 pages for one operation
<chicognu> :(
<chicognu> deixa eu ver esse outro site
<chicognu> :)
<Agua> chicognu qual o tamanho do arquivo ?
<chicognu> Agua, 10 mb 600 paginas, aproximadamente
<__Snooker__> chicognu, já tentou com ps2txt ou algo desta familia de ferramentas
<Agua> chicognu então esquece
<Agua> chicognu serviço on-line nao vai conseguir
<edenc> chicognu: tem vários front-ends pro tesseract no ubuntu
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> ZNC:
<gasper> ola, estou no ubuntu-br agora?
<chicognu> Agua, __Snooker__  edenc  parece que o pdfimage ta fazendo o servico
<chicognu> extraindo as paginas para imagens
<chicognu> deu certo :)
<__Snooker__> chicognu, testa o pdftotxt vai te atender
<chicognu> agora é so usar o OCR pra converter em texto
<__Snooker__> para extrair textos
<chicognu> __Snooker__,  nao da certo, pq é um pdf scaneado
<chicognu> saca?
<Agua> pdftotxt acho que só pega oq já tá em texto
<chicognu> Agua, exato
<Agua> chicognu negocio é esse mesmo, pegar as imgs e passar num OCR
<__Snooker__> sim entendi..... Agua isso mesmo pega apenas texto
<chicognu> Agua,  qual ocr é melhorzinho ?
<edenc> tesseract
<chicognu> Agua, agora uma coisa engraçada
<chicognu> edenc, vou testar
<chicognu> Agua, eu queria passar pra TXT pq as paginas scaneadas tipo borradas, sabe ? ai cansava a leitura... mas quando eu converti do pdf pra imagem, os barrados sumiram
<Agua> chicognu ué ...
<Agua> chicognu estranho
<chicognu> n me pergunte pq :P
<Agua> seu leitor de pdf tava embassado
<chicognu> lol
<chicognu> edenc, diz o nome de um front end pra ele
<edenc> não lembro
<edenc> eu uso ele na linha de comando mesmo
<edenc> pra quebrar os captchas do governo
<Agua> eu usava um desse pra quebrar do megaupload
<chicognu>        imagename must be a TIF image with a .tif extension.
<chicognu>        outputbase is the text file created with the OCR output
<chicognu> n ta em tiff
<edenc> chicognu: imagemagick
<edenc> man convert
<edenc> os caras do governo não conseguem lidar com a carga do site, daí botam captcha pra não ter que montar uma infra-estrutura decente
<edenc> eu meto ocr, to nem aí
<edenc> um funcionário de TI do estado ganha 10k
<edenc> pra não fazer nada
<Agua> alguem ai sabe a que pacote faz parte o ps ?
<chicognu> eu fui converter as imagens em pbm pra jpg usando convert *.pbm *.jpg e travou ... ai achei um script simples que usa um for pra isso $ for FILENAME in $(ls *.pbm); do convert $FILENAME ${FILENAME%.*}.png ;done  ... sendo que da erro quando vai executar
<chicognu> alguem sabe ?
<chicognu> ./script: linha 1: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `do'./script: linha 1: `$ for FILENAME in $(ls *.pbm); do convert $FILENAME ${FILENAME%.*}.png ;done '
<__Snooker__> chicognu, foi definida a variável $FILENAME?
<chicognu> __Snooker__, n foi .. n entendo de bash script
<chicognu> como faz ?
<__Snooker__> tem que ver como esta o seu script, ele possui apenas esta linha
<chicognu> __Snooker__, sim so essa linha
<__Snooker__> acabei de ver a linha que você colocou, é o seguinte a variável  $FILENAME vai receber em cada loop do for o resultado do ls
<chicognu> __Snooker__, n é meu script na verdade, achei na net
<__Snooker__> pois é....eu vi agora
<__Snooker__> a ideia desta linha é pegar  a cada passagem do for um arquivo mostrado pelo ls e executar o comando convert
<chicognu> __Snooker__, exato, cada arquivo com o final pbm
<chicognu> positivo ?
<__Snooker__> isso mesmo
<chicognu> mas ai da erro ./script: linha 1: erro de sintaxe próximo do `token' não esperado `do'
<__Snooker__> chicognu, como estais colocando digitando o comando no prompt?
<chicognu> __Snooker__, coloquei em um arquivo dentro da pasta onde estão os arquivos que quero converter, dei permissao de execução, chmod +x e rodei com ./
<chicognu> __Snooker__, coloquei em um arquivo dentro da pasta onde estão os arquivos que quero converter, dei permissao de execução, chmod +x e rodei com ./script
<__Snooker__> beleza para rodar como script precisa iniciar com um #!/bin/bash
<chicognu> __Snooker__, tb n funciona
<chicognu> mesmo erro
<__Snooker__> começa fazendo um teste na linha de comando e digita este comando:
<__Snooker__> for file in $(ls *.pbm); do echo $file; done
<__Snooker__> como aparece
<chicognu> apareceu os arquivos todos com a extensão pbm do diretorio __Snooker__
<__Snooker__> uma pergunta, tem espaços nos arquivos
<chicognu> __Snooker__, n
<chicognu> tem "-"
<chicognu> __Snooker__, um gringo me mandou fazer isso for f in *.pdm; do convert "$f" "${f%.*}.png"; done
<__Snooker__> se apareceram, corretamente basta mudar o echo pelo comando desejado
<chicognu> __Snooker__, é seguro ?
<__Snooker__> sim....pode fazer
<chicognu> __Snooker__, n aconteceu nada
<chicognu> chicognu@chicognu-laptop:~/ocr$ for f in *.pbm; do convert "$f" "${f%.*}.png";
<chicognu> >
<__Snooker__> isso é porque esta faltando algo não pode colocar assim *.pbm
<__Snooker__> teria que colocar $(ls *.pbm)
<chicognu> for file in $(ls *.pbm); do convert $file $file,png; done __Snooker__ assim ta certo ?
<__Snooker__> não é  $file,png com virgula é pontp
<__Snooker__> ponto
<chicognu> __Snooker__, corrigi
<__Snooker__> tente ver
<chicognu> __Snooker__, ta modificando
<chicognu> valeu mesmo __Snooker__
<__Snooker__> uma dica que lhe dou, copie 2 a 3 imagens desta para um outro diretório e tente executar estes testes
<chicognu> :)
<__Snooker__> beleza
<__Snooker__> é isso ai
<chicognu> __Snooker__, agora é só esperar e converter e mandar pro ocr
<__Snooker__> é um trabalho e tanto em.....o bom do linux é isso essa tela preta como dizem faz maravilhas
<chicognu> lolz
<chicognu> __Snooker__,  tem como concatenar os png em um so ? na ordem, e tal
<__Snooker__> teria que dar uma pesquisada melhor nisso, já deste uma lida nas opções do convert
<chicognu> __Snooker__, dei uma lida rapida
<__Snooker__> dê uma pesquisada como o convert trabalha, deu uma olhada rápida e já achei uma opção chamada append que pode ser o caminho para o que você quer
<__Snooker__> leia o man do convert
<s0n1c-> Alguem está online ?
<crimeboy> alguem conhece o laptop hp tx2?
<crimeboy> touchscreen
<chicognu> to virando hacker, defini um char de 10 caracteres, entrei com 11 e causei um buffer overflow no meu programa
<chicognu> lol
<s0n1c-> Parabens chicognu !
<chicognu> lol
<s0n1c-> nossa... a hora passa rapido demais...
<chicognu> s0n1c-, muito
<s0n1c-> chicognu, gosta de programação ?
<chicognu> eu acordei de 22 horas, até só o que fiz praticamente foi tomar banho, comer, e ler um pouco
<chicognu> s0n1c-, cara to tentando aprender a programar em C
<s0n1c-> eu também
<chicognu> s0n1c-, tem só 10 anos que eu tento, semana passada consegui fazer um if
<chicognu> lol
<s0n1c-> ta lendo qual livro?
<chicognu> s0n1c-, curso de C da ufmg, manual do ncurses, e guia do SQLite
<s0n1c-> chicognu, voçê tem quantos anos?
<chicognu> 25
<s0n1c-> ata
<s0n1c-> seu livro está em pdf?
<chicognu> sim
<s0n1c-> pode me arrumar uma cópia?
<chicognu> s0n1c-, sim, dois minutos
<s0n1c-> beleza :D
<s0n1c-> quando terminar só me chamar pelo nome, ai fica piscando aqui...
<chicognu> http://www.4shared.com/file/vNhb4rcv/livros.html s0n1c-
<s0n1c-> chicognu, to baixando manim... :D
<s0n1c-> Obrigado em!
<chicognu> s0n1c-, tem quantos anos ?
<s0n1c-> 16
<chicognu> s0n1c-, em portugues só tem o curso C ufmg
<s0n1c-> hum
<chicognu> s0n1c-, fala ingles ?
<s0n1c-> Eu estava lendo " C/C++ a biblia"
<chicognu> do herb ?
<s0n1c-> não não falo inglês ainda
<s0n1c-> não lembro em
<s0n1c-> mas acho que é sim
<chicognu> Tem aqui tb C Completo e total
<s0n1c-> é bom hehehe
<s0n1c-> ?
<chicognu> da pra programar por ele tranquilo ... quem entende de C critica um pouco o livro
<chicognu> s0n1c-, são 800 paginas
<chicognu> é muito conteudo
<chicognu> s0n1c-, mas esse da ufmg pra quem ta começando eu acho o melhor
<chicognu> s0n1c-, ele é muito explicativo
<s0n1c-> eu tava lendo o c/c++ a biblia... ja tava na página 380, só que ele era muito complexo para mim que estou começando
<s0n1c-> ele parece que é mais "receitas de bolo"
<chicognu> s0n1c-, então vc já programa
<chicognu> s0n1c-, ou é complexo ou é receita de bolo
<s0n1c-> não, tenho só uma noção, foi o que aprendi compilando os exploits ja prontos , essas tools etc... mais nada avançado
<chicognu> não da pra ser os dois
<s0n1c-> tipo, ele esplica por tópicos, sobre cada coisa de C...
<chicognu> s0n1c-, pô aprende ingles é baixa o The Ansi C programming language logo
<s0n1c-> sim manim, isso que eu estou querendo fazer
<s0n1c-> ja tem um tempo ... tenho que aprender inglês urgente
<s0n1c-> tava querendo ler aquele livro o "Packtpub BackTrack 4 Apr 2011", só que é todo em inglês, mais me pareceu muito bom
<s0n1c-> preciso aprender inglês!
<s0n1c-> chicognu, o livro de C que eu estava lendo é o "Kris Jamsa Lars Klander Programando em C/C++ A Bíblia"
<chicognu> s0n1c-, nunca li
<chicognu> era em portugues ?
<s0n1c-> sim, e é bom véio, eu mesmo depois que tiver um noção maior vou reler ele denovo
<s0n1c-> o livro é bem loko... e lotado de exemplos de código
<mne7> vcs estao falando de C eh?
<s0n1c-> mne7, Sim aushaus
<s0n1c-> sentiu o chero é?
<mne7> vcs usam alguma IDE?
<s0n1c-> eu gosto do nano mesmo, mas as vezes uso o NetBeans
<mne7> programar em C usando o nano eh tenso em
<s0n1c-> nem o nano aqui ja veio com plugin, ai fica com as cores coloridas... o vim eu não gosto muito não...
<mne7> eu baixe o livro queo chicognu postou tb =p
<s0n1c-> eu tb , me pareceu bom
<mne7> plugin pra deixar o nano colorido?
<mne7> existe isso mesmo?
<chicognu> mne7, netbeans
<s0n1c-> mne7, veio por padrão no bt5
<s0n1c-> eu tb achei muito loko em
<s0n1c-> por isso agora to usando o nano...
<mne7> massa
<s0n1c-> pera ai, vou tirar um print...
<s0n1c-> uasha
<s0n1c-> mne7, olha ai http://goo.gl/pBWo6
<mne7> legal
<chicognu> que toskice
<chicognu> lol
<chicognu> pra que usar um editor de texto simples pra programa ?
<s0n1c-> nano é um editor simples?
<s0n1c-> depende do seu ponto de vista...
<s0n1c-> é que eu gosto mais de terminal... etc...
<mne7> s0n1c-: aprende a usar emacs se vc quer editor pra terminal
<mne7> com o nano vc vai sofrer muito
<s0n1c-> é uma vez eu tava mexendo nele, achei bem legal também
<s0n1c-> uso o nano quando é coisa mais simples , rapida, codigo pequeno
<s0n1c-> saco!?!?!...
<mne7> mesmo assim nao compensa
<s0n1c-> uashash
<mne7> nano é só pra alguma emergencia grave ou pra quando se esta instalando um sistema e nao tem nenhum editor instalado
<mne7> é só pra compor o sistema operacional
<chicognu> po cara, o lance é apt-get remove xorg*
<chicognu> lol
<mne7> nao é uma ferramenta pra ser utilizada na vdd saca?
<s0n1c-> ausuahs, porque voçê acha que os desenvolvedores do bt fiseram isto com o nano? é porque muita gente gosta mesmo é do nano, pois ele é simples e rápido.
<mne7> vamos colocar dessa forma, se vc usar o nano pra programar em C eu vo te da um cascudo
<s0n1c-> eita lasquera, então ta eu JURO pela morte do meu cachorro que eu NUNCA mais vou usar o nano tá?
<s0n1c-> auhsuaas
<LuizArmesto> Programar no nano é meio sem noção. Usa vim ou emacs.
<LuizArmesto> Isso tá até parecendo aquela tirinha classica do xkcd
<LuizArmesto> http://xkcd.com/378/
<s0n1c-> LuizArmesto, use cat ... uahsuhasuhas
<LuizArmesto> hahahahaha
<s0n1c-> LuizArmesto, essa foi até para os favoritos...
<s0n1c-> Alguem me indicar um editor de video bom ai, que eu quero só encodar uma musica no video, nada mais!
<mne7> e pare de usar xchat se vc gosta de console, use weechat-curses
<mne7> aiuehiuahe
<s0n1c-> aushua antes eu usava irssi...
<mne7> weechat é melhor
<mne7> http://weechat.org/screenshots/
<s0n1c-> é claro, a simplicidade é melhor...
<mne7> mas o certo é vc usa emacs com plugin de irc =p
<s0n1c-> hum
<mne7> weechat nao é inferior ao irssi
<mne7> lol
<s0n1c-> claro que não
<mne7> olha a doc dele
<s0n1c-> webchat é bem melhor que irri
<s0n1c-> irssi*
<mne7> mas vc pode usar o xchat mesmo
<mne7> só nao pode usar o nano pra programar em C que toma cascudo
<s0n1c-> ta bom por favor não me bate eu ja jurei meu cachorro o que voçê quer de mim?
<s0n1c-> ahushausas
<mne7> iueahihuae
<mne7> po
<mne7> 6 horas da manha o cara estudando C e usando nano colorido?
<mne7> isso nao é normal nao em
<mne7> iuaehiuae
<s0n1c-> uahsuahs
<mne7> vou tomar banho e depois tomar café pra acordar
<mne7> vlw ae
<mne7> xD
<s0n1c-> ok
<s0n1c-> huashua
<s0n1c-> Alguem ai usa Kdenlive ai ?
<s0n1c-> queria encodar um video aqui, mas fica com a qualidade orrivel, o tamanho que ficar eu nem ligo, mais a qualidade sim, tipo, eu quero apenas por uma musica no video que esta sem audio, mais queria que o video ficasse com a mesma qualidade
<EduardeCalibal> s0n1c-[away], uso o hyperconverter (front end) para converter flv em outros formatos e nunca consigo achar bons os resultados...  É questão de calibrar os codecs, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<s0n1c-[away]> tipo, eu encodo o video e quando fica grande eu uso o devede para deixar pequeno, mas é que quando encoda, o video fica pequeno a resolução da tela
<s0n1c-[away]> marcha soldado cabeça de papel, quem não marca direito....
<ffr76> Bom dia !!:>)
<dtcrshr> dia
<yro__anjos> -Bom dia!!!
<paladinn> bom dia
<yro__anjos> paladinn: :)
<yro__anjos> EduardeCalibal: Ai rapaz... descubrir que tem um setor danificado na partição que estava tentando acessar ontem...
<paladinn> bad block
<paladinn> ?
<yro__anjos> paladinn: certo
<EduardeCalibal> Bom...  Deveria aparecer no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre que se tenta ler área ruim é produzida uma mensagem no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Algo do tipo falha ao ler...
<yro__anjos> vir pelo utilitario de disco
<yro__anjos> agora vou ter que buscar meios para tentar isolar ou corrigir ...
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi...  Só acho estranho não aparecerem erros de leitura, mas vai que áreas fora da área de dados não sejam cobertas por mensagens no dmesg.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pode mudar o tamanho da partição para sair da área danificada.
<EduardeCalibal> Movendo ela.
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui...  AFK.
<yro__anjos> Hummmm vou tentar...
<__Snooker__> pode utilizar o utilitario de disco smartd para verificar a integridade do disco
<__Snooker__> se tiver erros vai aparecer no /var/log/messages
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__: pois foi por la que  vrifiquei isso
<yro__anjos> *verifiquei
<__Snooker__> yro__anjos, faça o seguinte teste
<__Snooker__> smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda
<__Snooker__> e depois: smartctl -A /dev/sda
<__Snooker__> ele vai mostrar a localização onde esta com falhas no disco
<yro__anjos> não tenho esse comando
<__Snooker__> baixe o utilitario do smartctl
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__: estava lendo a respeito dele
<__Snooker__> ele lhe mostra exatamente onde existe blocos danificados no disco.....
<__Snooker__> e com isso vicê pode utilizar algumas ferramentas para isolar estes blocos
<yro__anjos> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__:  da uma olhada no treche do messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616736/
<EduardeCalibal> O dmesg mostra o mesmo que o /var/log/messages, pelo que sei.
<EduardeCalibal> Ali não fala em badblock.
<EduardeCalibal> Fala em erro de IO e que a unidade esta "suja".
<yro__anjos> Ele ta pedindo um recovery ... mas não consigo fazer isso
<EduardeCalibal> Foi só uma informação aquilo sobre o recovery.
<__Snooker__> yro__anjos, pelo que vejo tente fazer um fsck no disco que já deve resolver
<EduardeCalibal> Pois é...
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__:  é necessário configurar o postfix?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<__Snooker__> yro__anjos, Postfix!!!!???.....não
<yro__anjos> EduardeCalibal: mas não consigo... diz que a unidade estar montada.. lembra que tentei desmontar e matar o processo.....
<__Snooker__> caso tenha problemas tente acessar via live cd ou em modo single
<EduardeCalibal> O que deu o esquema com o umount -o force?
<yro__anjos> simmm
<__Snooker__> se for a partição raiz seria necessário o live cd
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__: estou usando o live
<__Snooker__> EduardeCalibal, o dmesg mostra o log de inicialização do sistema apenas....quando inicializado os erros ou alertas são mostrados no messages
<EduardeCalibal> Erros de leitura aparecem no dmesg...  Ao menos aqui, de repente tem uma configuração para quais aparecem ali.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui aparecem todas.
<EduardeCalibal> Todas mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> E não só da carga do sistema, o dmesg mostra cada movimento do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Tal qual o que ocorre com o /var/log/messages, mas no dmesg me parece que alguma coisa é filtrada mesmo.
<mcvj> Bom dia a todos !!!
<__Snooker__> beleza...aqui não utilizo muito o dmesg, apenas quando tenho problemas com inicialização....o que utilizo mais é o messages
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto mais fontes de informações melhor.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<__Snooker__> rsrs
<__Snooker__> vou passar a olhar mais para o dmesg
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__: EduardeCalibal, a mesma mensagem estar no dmesg
<__Snooker__> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas a mensagem que passou não é de erro.
<yro__anjos> acabei de verificar isso..
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece mais uma mensagem sobre um disco que foi verificado e a verificação interrompida no meio.
<EduardeCalibal> Causando uma marca de "disco sujo" nele o que obriga a verificação.
<yro__anjos> fiz uma busca o único erro q pare é nessa parte
<EduardeCalibal> E o fsck ainda dá mensagem de disco em uso?
<EduardeCalibal> E nada aparece no mount?
<yro__anjos> isso mesmo já tentei desmonta-lo támbém
<EduardeCalibal> E a opção -o force com o mount não produziu mensagem de erro?
<yro__anjos> no monte da o Dbus.....
<yro__anjos> *mount
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou assim mount -o force /dev/sda5 ?
<yro__anjos> umount: /dev/sda5: não montado
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta montar com o force e desmontar novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Se der faz a verificação após desmontar.
<yro__anjos> mount: não foi possível localizar /dev/sda5 em /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> A partição ainda é a /dev/sda5 né?
<EduardeCalibal> É ext3 isso ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Ext4
<yro__anjos> ext4  dev/dsa5
<EduardeCalibal> ok.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai criar uma pasta para montar.
<yro__anjos> *sda5
<EduardeCalibal> mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/pasta
<EduardeCalibal> sda5
<EduardeCalibal> Se não der força a montagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Se passar, desmonta.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não der, força a desmontagem.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai usa o fsck.
<yro__anjos> nbão me da resposta....
<yro__anjos> na hora de montar
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> desmonta.
<yro__anjos> não me deu sinal do pronpt
<EduardeCalibal> Esta travado.
<EduardeCalibal> Chegou a usar o force
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<yro__anjos> não
<EduardeCalibal> Ve as mensagens de erro lá.
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.
<shallwe> uma perguntinha, a microsoft trocou o tal de protocolo do messenger, agora nao da mais pra usar audio e video :( no ubuntu, tem alguma solução?
<binasco> opa
<binasco> alguem pode me ajudar? to com um notebook na mesma rede que esse pc
<binasco> mas o notebook nao navega
<binasco> ele retorna ping
<binasco> só nao acessa os sites
<EduardeCalibal> Esta sem dns...
<EduardeCalibal> binasco,
<EduardeCalibal> Basta configurar o dns tal qual o que esta no seu pc.  Talvez esteja sem gateway também.
<EduardeCalibal> shallwe, se tiver me avisa, também quero isso.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<shallwe> EduardeCalibal, pois é
<EduardeCalibal> yro__anjos, quando tiver as mensagens joga no paste.  Aguardo.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<binasco> EduardeCalibal: como vejo isso?
<yro__anjos> EduardeCalibal: ok........
<EduardeCalibal> binasco, esta com ubuntu o pc?
<binasco> sim, o ultimo
<PingaR0x> binasco, cat /etc/resolv.cof
<PingaR0x> binasco, cat /etc/resolv.conf &*
<PingaR0x> tira o &*
<__Snooker__> binasco, provavelmente é problema de gateway ou dns...ele ping para endereços externos
<__Snooker__> pinga para o ip 8.8.4.4
<binasco> pinga
<EduardeCalibal> No resolv.conf vai colocar o dns que esta no seu pc.
<__Snooker__> então é dns
<aveng3r> echo -e "nameserver 4.2.2.1\nnameserver 4.2.2.1" > /etc/resolv.conf && echo dns resolvido :D
<aveng3r> ops, troca o ultimo por 4.2.2.2
<EduardeCalibal> De onde esse dns?
<binasco> no cat desse aqui que esta funcionando tem isso
<binasco> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<__Snooker__> EduardeCalibal, eu estava agora dando uma olhada na questão do log do dmesg e messages e fiz alguns testes....depois que o sistema esta em execução ele não loga mensagens de erro...pelo menos foi o teste que fiz aqui
<binasco> vou olhar o outro
<PingaR0x> aveng3r, da aonde eh esse dns?
<__Snooker__> teste ai no seu para ver se dá certo...
<aveng3r> esse dns eh um dos roots
<yro__anjos> EduardeCalibal: não apareceu nehumar msg de erro. mas ao montar pelo menu: A job is pending on /dev/sda5
<EduardeCalibal> O dmesg tem níveis, pode regular com a opção -n
<aveng3r> usa esse sempre que precisar de um dns
<EduardeCalibal> Como root, claro.
<__Snooker__> logger -s "Esse é um erro de sistema"
<aveng3r> e esse dns sempre funciona :D
<yro__anjos> __Snooker__:  não consigo instalar.... é porque estou na versão live-cd?
<__Snooker__> o -s é para simular um erro de sistema e apareceu no meu messages e não no dmesg,...veja se pararece no seu
<EduardeCalibal> yro__anjos, ele ainda esta tentando montar.  Se não dá erro em lugar algum fica complicado de ajudar você.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar __Snooker__
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que o dmesg mostra só mensagens relacionadas ao kernell, não inclui o que este comando faz.
<yro__anjos> vou tentar o utilitário do hd ...
<EduardeCalibal> yro__anjos, vai ter que matar o mount para poder tentar outras coisas.
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele que pedi para você fazer antes.
<yro__anjos> EduardeCalibal: vou bootar pelo utilitáriooo
<yro__anjos> depois volto para dizer o que se procedu...
<EduardeCalibal> Roger! Roger!
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<__Snooker__> EduardeCalibal, verificando melhor, ví que realmente o dmesg não fica apenas no boot do sistema...O dmesg mostra informações a respeito do Kernel, como inicialização de módulos, montagens, suporte de dispositivos e sistemas de arquivos
<binasco> ein pessoal
<binasco> o do notebook esta com o mesmo dns que o meu
<binasco> que aparentemente é do modem
<binasco> 192.168.1.1
<binasco> ou router
<__Snooker__> esse teu router não esta bloqueando por mac?
<EduardeCalibal> binasco, ainda não esta navegando?
<binasco> EduardeCalibal: nao... mas estao com um nameserver apenas
<binasco> se eu colocar por ex o dns do google
<binasco> ja resolveria neh
<EduardeCalibal> Com um já navega.
<EduardeCalibal> Se for só o dns.
<EduardeCalibal> Se der um ping para um dns ele responde
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<binasco> mas é o domodem
<EduardeCalibal> Ops
<EduardeCalibal> Nome.
<EduardeCalibal> Sim
<EduardeCalibal> O modem deve ter um dns.
<EduardeCalibal> Um servidor de dns.
<binasco> dei ping em google.com.br e responde
<EduardeCalibal> Ok
<EduardeCalibal> DNS esta ok
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta navegando?
<binasco> mas navegador nao
<binasco> isso td depois que uma pessoa levou pra outra rede la de uma empresa
<EduardeCalibal> Qual a resposta do ping para o google?
<EduardeCalibal> Deve estar manual a rede ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Não esta respondendo o ip do modem, esta?
<binasco> coloquei automatico a rede
<binasco> 74.125.234.84 11ms
<binasco> rsposta do google
<binasco> pera vou ver
<__Snooker__> tenta colocar no navegador o ip 74.125.234.115
<binasco> responde o modem
<__Snooker__> é do google
<EduardeCalibal> dns ainda não esta funcionando.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta como o __Snooker__ falou.
<EduardeCalibal> Para ver se ao menos ele esta navegando sem o dns.
<binasco> coloquei e nada
<__Snooker__> então esta sendo bloqueado pelo roteador
<EduardeCalibal> Seu modem não pé daqueles da NET né?  Aqueles só permitem uma máquina.
<__Snooker__> qual é o teu provedor
<__Snooker__> aqui o roteador da embratel bloqueia por mac
<binasco> gvt
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...  Serviço aqui.  Saindo.  AFK.
<binasco> mas nao eh
<binasco> pq eh da empresa
<__Snooker__> então é preciso clonar o mac
<binasco> tem 6 maquinas navegando
<binasco> e ele navegava antes de levarem pra outra empresa
<__Snooker__> faz o seguinte coloca no /etc/resolve.conf
<__Snooker__> nameserver 8.8.8.8 e na linha de baixo nameserver 8.8.4.4
<binasco> apago a que tem la?
<__Snooker__> sim coloca apenas estas duas linhas
<binasco> ok
<__Snooker__> e agora testa a nagegação
<__Snooker__> *navegação
<binasco> naoa inda
<binasco> o tristeza
<binasco> __Snooker__: nem instalar tb n instala
<binasco> apt-get
<binasco> mto estranho
<shallwe> galera galera, no ubuntu 11.04 com unity, quando eu por exemplo minimizo o amsn, onde ele fica? o.O
<shallwe> alguns aplicativos quando minimizados somem
<__Snooker__> é o seguinte, problemas relacionado a rede pode ser o endereçamento ip, mascara, gateway e dns...verifique com calma cada um deles
<Spiga> tem a barra la em cima on fica escrito AMSN
<shallwe> tem nao :P
<shallwe> ele nao fica la
<Spiga> ?
<shallwe> deveria?
<Spiga> sim
<shallwe> la junto com o relogio, volume etc?
<Spiga> isso
<Spiga> essa barra do volume
<shallwe> a bom, vou testar
<shallwe> vlw :D
<Spiga> de boa
<__Snooker__> binasco, posta no pastebin as seguintes informações: ifconfig, route -n, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<binasco> vish
<binasco> la ta sem net
<binasco> http://code.firefox.comoj.com/318
<__Snooker__> binasco, assim...pelo que mostrou não vejo erro caso seu roteador seja realmente o endereço 192.168.1.1 e se você está conseguindo pingar para endereços ip fora da sua rede...
<__Snooker__> o que pode estar dificultando sua navegação é o DNS
<binasco> __Snooker__: mas ai dificultaria pra todos
<binasco> só se for ip mesmo.. mas creio que o modem nao esta bloqueando
<__Snooker__> é via dhcp que esta recebendo os ips?
<binasco> affs
<binasco> achei
<binasco> o cara colocou proxy no navegador
<binasco> kkkkkkkkk
<__Snooker__> fala serio.....rsrsrsrs
<binasco> olhei td menos isso
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...  Essa eu ia levar o mês todo para supor...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Agua> boa tarde
<Agua> pessoal, como que eu formato um hd com ext3 ?
<Pretto> Agua: mkfs.ext3 ou mkfs -t ext3
<Agua> Pretto eu já tentei mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2
<Agua> só que
<Pretto> Agua: dá uma olhadinha no man, vc pode quere alguns parâmetros adicionais
<Agua> eu acho que nao deu
<Pretto> Agua: usa o sudo  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2
<Agua> Pretto eu to como root =/
<Pretto> Agua: e não mostra nada?
<Agua> ele mostra uma msg
<Agua> fs_types for mke2fs.conf resolution: 'ext3', 'floppy'
<Agua> mkfs.ext3: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a filesystem with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i)or lower inode count (-N).
<Pretto> Agua: esse hd tá com problemasA?
<Agua> Pretto olha ... acho que nao ...
<Agua> ele é novo
<Agua> nao foi formatado
<Agua> nem nada
<Pretto> Agua: mas parece ter problema na tabela de partição
<Agua> oq eu to com duvida
<Agua> é se é ele mesmo
<Agua> o sda2
<Pretto> Agua: fdisk -l
<Pretto> Agua:  e cola no paste
<Pretto> paste.ubuntu.com
<Agua> --/dev/sda2            2904        3029     1004545    5  Estendida
<Agua> essa é a linha do sda2
<Agua> a outra é sda1 que tá montada
<Agua> que é a /
<Agua> e a outra é a swap
<Agua> só tem isso
<Pretto> Agua: vc não pode formatar o sda2
<Agua> oq seria o sda2 ? será que meu hd nao foi detectado ?
<Pretto> Agua: cola o fdisk -l no paste por favor
<Agua> ok
<Agua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/616841/
<__Snooker__> Agua, essa é a partição estendida, agora precisa criar a partição lógica
<Pretto> __Snooker__: ele tem a lógica, é o swap
<Agua> c
<Agua> caraca
<Agua> acho que sei oq foi
<Agua> to viajando
<Agua> seria sdb
<Agua> é outro hd
<Agua> ;x
<__Snooker__> pois é que esta ocupando todo a partição
<Agua> eu tava pensando que os hds ficavam sda1 sda2 ... mas é partição
<Pretto> Agua: no sda2 quer dizer partição 2 do disco 1
<Pretto> Agua: no sdb2 sseria partição 2 do disco 2
<Agua> Pretto agora eu entendi .... dei o comando em sdb e foi =D
<Agua> falha minha, vlw ai pessoal =)
<Pretto> alguem ai usa o pitivi?
<gabe`facules> ja usei.
<Pretto> gabe`facules: como faz pra ter uma qualidade de video boa?
<gabe`facules> então, mudei o codec Pretto
<gabe`facules> com o codec padrão nao foi
<gabe`facules> com os proprietarios ficou legal
<s0n1c-[so-o-odio> Pretto, o que voçê quer fazer no piviti?
<s0n1c-[so-o-odio> eu uso o openshot e kdenlive mesmo...
<Pretto> s0n1c-: só queria por som no video, mas ele degrada o video em uns 60%
<Pretto> gabe`facules: é um bug, acabei de ver no lp
<s0n1c-> em
<s0n1c-> para isso usa o openshot
<s0n1c-> eu fiz isso tb,eu faço a video aula ai coloco musica nela....
<Pretto> s0n1c-: kde libs?
<s0n1c-> q?
<Pretto> é uma aplicação pra kde ne s0n1c- ?
<s0n1c-> sim, mas funciona tb no gnome
<s0n1c-> kdenlive se ta falando ?
<Pretto> s0n1c-: não, openshot
<s0n1c-> openshot é multiplataforma
<s0n1c-> roda em kde, gnome etc...
<s0n1c-> muito bom, mas se usa que distro?
<Pretto> s0n1c-: ubuntu
<s0n1c-> então, só dar um sudo apt-get install openshot
<s0n1c-> e usar... ou acessar o site do desenvolvedor http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<Pretto> s0n1c-: tava olhando se precisava das libs do kde, mas não precisa
<Pretto> s0n1c-: vou tentar o openshot, valeu
<s0n1c-> de boa! :D
<Spiga> alguem recomenda algum program similar ao brasero.
<s0n1c-> k3b serve?
<Spiga> mas o foda do k3b ele da suporte ao gnome ...
<Spiga> metade das lib dele e do KDE
<s0n1c-> Spiga, mas qual o problema que está tendo com o Brasero?
<Spiga> muito bomba ja queimou uns 10 cd meus ..
<Spiga> para ele nao queimar eu tenho que gravar 1, depois eu fecho ele total
<Spiga> depois eu abro de novo
<s0n1c-> hum
<Spiga> se for fazer 1 na atraz do outro ele queima
<s0n1c-> mas voçẽ esperimeitou o k3d? isso das libs é verdade, mais mesmo assim fuinciona normalmente, eu pessoalmente considero o k3b e o Brasero uns dos melhores ...
<s0n1c-> esperimentou*
<raphael> Opa
<raphael> Olá olá
<raphael> Alguém pode me dar uma mão por favor?
<paladinn> qual sua duvida filho
<raphael> Opa.. tudo bom? então.. eu instalei o ubuntu aqui hoje.. e tava usando até minutos atras sem atualizar o driver de video
<raphael> me ambientando com o sistema e tals
<raphael> lendo umas coisas
<raphael> só que quando eu reiniciei o PC e atualizou o driver.. abriu totalmente dirente.. a barrinha foi pro canto.. a barra superior mudou também
<raphael> Como eu volto a antiga? tem como?
<paladinn> boa pergunta
<raphael> kkkkk
<ZandreBran> ôlas raphael; vai em drivers adicionais onde instalou o módulo proprietário e desmarca que ao reiniciar volta o módulo open.
<raphael> mais o driver vai continuar Ativo? ou se eu fizer isso eu perco a modulaçao de video?
<ZandreBran> ele vai desinstalar o módulo proprietário e voltar ao que estava antes.
<LuizArmesto> Acho que o que ele quer é usar o "ubuntu classic" no lugar do unity
<raphael> é tipo isso aaaai mesmo
<raphael> usar o Classico.. com a barrinha embaixo e a outra em cima e tals
<raphael> So noob demais nisso aqui
<ZandreBran> raphael, faz o logoff e na tela de login (GDM) selecione ubuntu classic
<raphael> Levei quase 4 horas pra conseguir intalar um programa
<raphael> falar em Instalar programas... eu to querendo instalar Warcraft aki.. tem cabimento?
<raphael> fui
<raphael> nao funcionou nao
<raphael> o tal do Classico
<paladinn> tenso
<raphael> Volteeei
<raphael> Agora sim
<raphael> xD
<raphael> Vlw mesmo pra quem me ajudou aeee
<raphael> Alguem pode me ensinar a instalar programas ISO.EXE
<raphael> ??
<illuminarch> raphael para que voce possa utilizar programas .exe no linux voce terá que instalar o wine
<raphael> Desculpa.. mais do que se trata o Wine?
<illuminarch> raphael da uma olhada em http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Wine
<illuminarch> o wine serve para instalar programas do windows dentro do linux
<illuminarch> neste link que passei para voce, explica como instalar
<illuminarch> e ainda fala um pouco sobre o wine
<raphael> Entendi
<raphael> Tipo.. pra emular .iso
<raphael> eu tenho que instalar uma ferramenta pra isso com esse Wine tbm
<raphael> ?
<paladinn> nao
<paladinn> vc vai emular o windows no linux
<paladinn> ai vc instala o q for necessario no wine pra ler suas .iso
<raphael> Não isso.. é que tipo.. quero Instalar Uns Jogos.. PW.. Warcraft e tals
<raphael> Só com esse Wine né?
<Duck_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal !!!Alguem sabe como recuperar partiçao ntfs? esta pedindo pra formatar e nao abre nem aparece no linux somente no winxp...
<PingaR0x> raphael, que tal playonlinux?
<raphael> Desculpa PingaR0x não sei que é isso
<raphael> kkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> PingaR0x, como o raphael é iniciante no link que eu passei tem as instruções via menu do próprio ubuntu, acho mais fácil pra ele!
<raphael> eu nunca vi nem outras pessoas mechendo
<barna> Duck_Aprendiz, falei com vc em mensagem privada!
<raphael> se eu já tivesse tido qualquer contato antes eu não tava tão perdido
<PingaR0x> illuminarch, mais playonlinux facilita pra instalar jogos
<illuminarch> mas ele quer usar apenas .exe
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> raphael da uma olhada nos dois, o que voce achar melhor e mais fácil pra voce, voce instala!
<PingaR0x> illuminarch, playonlinux eh so um frontend pro wine
<illuminarch> verdade, logo ele vai ter que instalar wine1
<illuminarch> eu passei um link pra ele
<illuminarch> la explica o que é e como fazer
<raphael> pode crer
<raphael> interessante
<raphael> eu nao sei de nada desse LINUX
<raphael> mais to gostando
<raphael> achei muito mais RAPIDO
<paladinn> raphael se sua maquina aguentar roda sim
<raphael> Meu PC depois que eu seleciono pra Iniciar o LINUX leva só uns 3 segundos pra chegar na tela de login
<paladinn> mas nao sei se roda bem directx 11
<raphael> pra desligar é pior ainda
<raphael> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> é q não carrega tanta coisa igual o windows
<paladinn> vc usa 5% no maximo dos recursos do seu pc, e o windows fica usando inutilmente o resto uahauh
<raphael> Po.. pra descompactar é muito mais rapido
<raphael> pra copiar arquivos pra pen drive entao nem se fala
<paladinn> tarefas normais são bem mais rapido mesmo
<raphael> kkkkkk
<raphael> e a navegação
<raphael> UAhsauhe to baixando a 2 mega por segundo
<raphael> lá no windows.. quando ia muito ia 1.7 mega
<raphael> Muiiiito melhor
<paladinn> hehehe
<RadarZ> [paladinn]: apanha um pouco no comeco
<RadarZ> [paladinn]: para achar as coisas, alguns comandos sao diferentes, mas de resto é show....
<paladinn> sem duvida
<paladinn> linguagens de programação e sistema operacional são completamente diferentes. mas a lógica é a mesma.
<paladinn> rs
<raphael> lah vou eu.. baixar e instalar esse Wine
<illuminarch> raphael vai srsrsr
<raphael> percebi que é um programa praticamente obrigatorio
<paladinn> aeuhaeuh nao nao
<paladinn> se desapegue do windows cara
<raphael> não é o windows
<raphael> São uns programas que existem no Windowns
<raphael> detalhe no UNS
<raphael> o linux tem um Photoshop num tem?
<paladinn> tem tudo
<raphael> Como que chama
<raphael> ?
<raphael> se eu tiver.. o Photoshop
<raphael> os meus Joguinhos.. e minhas musicas
<raphael> O resto eu quero que se foda kkkkkkkkkk
<paladinn> adobe for linux
<raphael> Mais é livre?
<binasco> raphael: Gimp
<raphael> Ouvi falar do Gimp.. ele é tão completo quanto o PhotoShop?
<paladinn> aham é livre sim adobe for linux auheuahe
<paladinn> nenhum software de imagem é mais completo q photoshop cara
<binasco> fato
<paladinn> o gimp é tipo um paint
<paladinn> normal
<paladinn> mas tem bastate software assim pra linux
<paladinn> vai no superdownloads ou baixaki na parte de linux
<paladinn> e divirta-se
<raphael> tem que ser o Photoshop entao
<raphael> Poha muito foda isso aki
<raphael> o Wine eu posso baixar esse do Central de Programas?
<paladinn> pode c
<raphael> Ai é facil
<paladinn> moleza ne
<raphael> eu ainda nao to abituado com aquela Promt de Comando APT
<s0n1c-> ZNC, ping
<s0n1c-> ZNC, bem que voçê poderia fazer uma caixa de busca no seu sistema de upload, ai ficaria da hora em, pesquisar as imagens lá... (só uma opinião...)
<PingaR0x> raphael, nao precisa
<raphael> Precisar não precisa
<raphael> mais eu quero aprender a mecher
<raphael> Eu odeio não saber pelo menos 80% sobre uma coisa que to mechendo
<raphael> e tipo
<RadarZ> raphael isso eh bom, vc vai pegar rapidinho
<raphael> Po.. imagina
<raphael> eu nunca nem tinha visto um linux aberto antes
<raphael> Vi na UFES
<RadarZ> [raphael]: eu mesmo uso pouquissimo desktop, uso mais server em ubuntu.. entao mexo mais em comando.. mas em desktop, eh so LER
<raphael> Se liga
<raphael> Fui tentar entrar no Internet Bank
<raphael> Pediu pra eu instalar JAVA
<raphael> E agora?
<raphael> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> instala
<raphael> kkkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> raphael, java é necessario pra rodar o internet bank
<gabe`facules> !
<paladinn> nao ferra o portugues cara, mexer*
 * gabe`facules fuiz
<raphael> UAHSuahe
<raphael> Coitado do Portugues comigo
<raphael> kkkkkk
<RadarZ> [raphael]: só instalar normal...
<RadarZ> senao
<RadarZ> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<RadarZ> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<RadarZ> se ele der opcoes de diretorio
<RadarZ> poe
<RadarZ> # /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<RadarZ> opa
<raphael> mais eu tenho que baixar antes neh?
<RadarZ> ta tudo ai
<RadarZ> 1. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<RadarZ> 2. sudo update-alternatives --config java
<RadarZ> se ele pergunta o diretorio vc escolhe esse ai q eu mandei
<RadarZ> depois manda um sudo update-alternatives --config javap
<RadarZ> e poe o diretorio com o p no final
<RadarZ> se fizer isso funciona
<raphael> Entao
<raphael> ele tah pedindo a senha
<raphael> só que nao tá dando pra digitar
<raphael> sabe o que é isso?
<juniormach> Ola pessoal !!!
<juniormach> alguem usa o Openshot ai ?
<juniormach> o meu fecha toda hora no meio de edições... to perdendo tempo e trabalho... alguem conheçe um editor legal que seja estavel ?
<barna> juniormach, é pra edição de video né?
<juniormach> sim...
<barna> kra sabia que ja tinha visto esse nome!
<barna> ja usei sim!
<juniormach> coisa bem basica... so corta ali e acola...
<barna> deva o mesmo erro aki!
<barna> parecia o movemaker da ms
<juniormach> sim Openshot... e bem simples a usabilidade dele... mais ta fechando do nada e quando abro denovo ja era tudo oq eu tinha feito...
<barna> eu tb só preciso de um editor de video simples e funcional!
<barna> tem um amigo meu que trabalha com video e ele usa o cinerrela!
<juniormach> conheçe algum ?
<barna> acho q é isso!
<barna> mas é super complicado!
<raphael> Pouts
<juniormach> siimmm o cinelera tem q fazer cursoo... kkk
<raphael> nao to conseguindo instalar o Java
<barna> juniormach, é vero!
<juniormach> vou tentar no pitivi mesmo ver oque q da...
<barna> juniormach, tem o avidemux que faz cortes etc... mas eu num sei usar ele muito bem não!
<barna> o piviti vica congelando aki todo hora! num sei qual é mais chato se o opneshot ou o piviti!
<juniormach> vou tentar com ele... vamos tentando... uma hora achemo um q funciona...
<juniormach> mas é serio essa area de video barna
<barna> eu baixei o ubuntu estudio que vem com uns programas legais e instalei em Vbox! mas nunca mais precisei mexer com video!
<juniormach> tenho um professor q ama o linux mais ele trabalha com video dai ele ainda ta preso ao mac os com o finalcut por não ter opção a nivel no linux...
<barna> sim, eu trabalho com imagem (foto) e ja quis mexer com video! mas o linux peca nessa area!
<juniormach> ta na hora da comunidade se unir e desenvolver algo na area...
<barna> kra eu instalei o Photoshop CS5 no wine e ta funfando 99%! faz VARIOS meses que não preciso do win/mac!
<juniormach> caraa nunnnca consegui fazer o wine funcionar no pc direito... sempre dava pauu... desisti... e sem contar q depois pra remover o wine completamente era uma missão daquelas
<ftruzzi> alguem ai pode me ajudar a setar permissões pro meu user? fiz um programa que usa libpcap mas só funciona rodando de root :/
<raphael> poha que merda
<raphael> Nao entendi como que usa esse WINE
<raphael> Eu instalei..
<barna> juniormach, vc só tem q saber instalar as Dll do win e mais uma porcarias que o win precisa (tipo ie6) ai ele roda que é uma maravilha!
<raphael> E agora?
<barna> !palavao
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'palavao' not found
<juniormach> xiii não sei fazer isso barna... sou bem noob ainda...
<barna> !palavrão
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'palavr\xe3o' not found
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<barna> acho q eu escrevi sobre isso em algum lugar, cha ve se eu acho!
<juniormach> eu falei palavrão ? kk
<barna> juniormach, vc não o raphael falow!
<juniormach> pensei q era meu xiii e o noob... kkk
<barna> hehehehehe!
<barna> kra num achei o texto, nem na net nem no meu PC!
<barna> juniormach, vc sabe ingles?
<juniormach> não mas o google sabe... hoho
<barna> massa! vou te passar um link!
<juniormach> to testando aqui o kino... mee mas ele demora d+ pra importar o video...
<juniormach> axo q ele converte antes pra dv pelo jeito...
<barna> nossa isso vai comer muitos GBs!!!
<barna> kra o texto que achei (em ingles) ta uma zona, eu tinha traduzido e organizado ele!
<barna> q droga!
<juniormach> ja to removendo o kino... kkk menos 1 na lista
<juniormach> deixa... tranquilo...
<raphael> nao consegui instalar nada desses Treco
<juniormach> oque vc esta tentando instalar raphael ?
<barna> juniormach, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<raphael> o wine
<raphael> o Java
<raphael> Um jogo dentro do Wine
<barna> esse link fala como instalar o photoshop, e tem uma parte que chama HOW TO make the Installer to run que fala como instalar as coisas que o wine precisa!
<barna> raphael, qual problema vc ta tendo?
<juniormach> hum massa...
<barna> kra como eu odeio quando eu não acho o que escrevi!
<paladinn> instala um keylogger no seu pc rs
<raphael> Cara
<raphael> kkkkkkkkkk
<raphael> Como o Java
<raphael> eu baixei
<raphael> e nao sei "execcutar"
<raphael> Com o Wine
<raphael> Eu baixei.. instalou
<raphael> mais tambem nao sei usar
<juniormach> eim barna o avidemux tambem não rola ela não é multipista só edita um video por vez... :S
<juniormach> raphael procura por cedega ele é um wine modificado só pra jogos... talvez seja interesante...
<barna> hummm bem lembrado juniormach, tem o playonlinux tb!
<juniormach> http://www.cedega.com/
<juniormach> tem tambem a lista de jogos q ele roda http://www.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<juniormach> humm "barna" saquei... eu tenho q instalar na pasta do wine todas as dlls do windows que aquele programa precisa pra rodar seria mais ou menos isso ?
<vitorlobo> raphael: vc instalou...e tdo oq vc for abrir do windows, vc aperta com o botao direito do mouse, vai em propriedades > permissões > permitir a execução do arquivo como programa. Assim, quase todos os programas do windows que vc quer rodar no linux, alguns, rodarão
<barna> sim, mas vc instala com o winetricks!
<raphael> como desinstalo um programa?
<barna> ele faz tudo pra vc!
<vitorlobo> raphael: sudo apt-get install playonlinux ... é uma extensão do wine que te dá uma lista de programas compativeis do windows no wine
<juniormach> humm...
<vitorlobo> raphael: no proprio wine tem unistall...mas geralmente n sai..entao vc vai por terminal e da rm
<raphael> ele pede pra eu digitar uma senha
<raphael> Que no caso nao tah dando pra eu digitar
<juniormach> mas barna não é arriscado colocar as dlls do win que são famosas em brechas de segurança no linux ?
<PingaR0x> juniormach, as dll nao
<PingaR0x> juniormach, o wine trata isso =]
<juniormach> humm sempre tive essa duvida...
<Agua> boa noite
<raphael> entao
<raphael> eh normal ter que ficar digitando esse monte de senha
<raphael> ?
<raphael> pra fazer qualquer coisa
<raphael> ?
<juniormach> sim rafael vc quando usa uma distro linux vc usa como usuar comum, vc não tem poderes de fazer alterações profundas no sistema, da como superusuario vc tem autorização pra fazer... dai o sistema pede a senha pra se certificar que é o superusuario que esta executando a ação...
<juniormach> devido essa politica de permissões q o linux se torna mais seguro...
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-03
<shallwe> boa noite pessoal
<adorilson> shallwe: boa noite
<shallwe> estou usando o virtualbox com o windows dentro do ubuntu, preciso abrir uns arquivos de corel etc, e preciso usar o scaner usb
<Monarquista> Boa.
<shallwe> mas eu acho que ele esta sendo usado pelo ubuntu, tem como "desligar" o drive dele no ubuntu?
<shallwe> nao lembro como desabilito ele no ubuntu
<shallwe> ops acho que já consegui :D eu sou bao
<shallwe> maledetos clientes que ainda usam corel draw
<Agua2> maledeta corel que nao faz uma versão pra linux ... aehaeh
<shallwe> Agua2, ainda bem :D
<shallwe> não tem corel nem pra mac, só tem pra windows, a mac parou com corel na versão 11, agora esta na 15
<shallwe> linux nem precisa de corel, serial legal a adobe fazer os aplicativos dela ai sim :D
<Agua2> =))
<xispirito> ei, meu apt pirou
<xispirito> Não foi possível encontrar nenhum pacote cujo nome ou descrição combinasse com "mplayer"
<xispirito> todos os pacotes dão este erro
<Monarquista> xispirito, boa noite.
<xispirito> noite Monarquista
<Agua2> pessoal to tentando compilar um programa aqui
<Agua2> mas tá dando erro
<Agua2> -- /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxml2/libxml2.la
<__Snooker__> Agua2, o erro ocorre no configure?.....já verificou se esta instalada esta lib "libxml"
<Agua2> __Snooker__ no configure vai tudo bem
<Agua2> __Snooker__ é no make mesmo
<__Snooker__> verifica esta lib se existe e se esta instalada
<Agua2> __Snooker__ eu instalei ela com apt-get ... e ela está lá em /usr/lib =/
<__Snooker__> verificou no arquivo INSTALL do aplicativo que estais querendo instalar quais são as dependências que ele necessita
<__Snooker__> de uma olhada
<Agua2> __Snooker__ vou da uma olhada, mas creio que está tudo instalado, mas nao custa verificar =)
<Agua2> é ... tem tudo
<Agua2> antes tava dando erro no configure, instalei o libxml2 ai passou
<Agua2> mas agora tá no make
<__Snooker__> executaste um ldconfig.....faça como sudo
<Agua2> certo
<Agua2> mesmo erro =/
<Agua2> ls
<Agua2> ops
<__Snooker__> faz o seguinte pesquise com um find onde está localizado este arquivo libxml2.la no seu sistema
<Agua2> eu já achei ele ... tá em /usr/lib
<Agua2> até criei uma pasta xml2 lá dentro
<Agua2> e coloquei ele lá
<Agua2> uma copia
<Agua2> mas nao deu
<__Snooker__> assim não funciona, criando diretório aleatório dentro do /usr/lib.....
<Agua2> não é aleatorio =)
<Agua2> -- /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxml2/libxml2.la
<Agua2> talvez eu interpretei errado =/
<__Snooker__> assim.......se está lá dentro ele deveria ler......pois é o local padrão das libs, agora o que pode ser visto é a questão das dependências que o programa necessita, as vezes versão inferior ou mesmo mais atual pode causar algum problema....
<Agua2> ummm
<__Snooker__> dê uma boa olhada na saída do ./configure e verifique se tem alguma informação
<__Snooker__> que possa lhe ajudar....
<__Snooker__> qual é o programa que você esta tentando instalar?
<Agua2> to tentando instalar o nALFS
<__Snooker__> Agua2, dê uma olhada neste site, pode lhe ajudar:
<__Snooker__> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/alfs/view/user/preface/prerequisites.html
<Agua2> __Snooker__ to tentando instalar manualmente a libxml2 agora ... pra ver se vai
<Agua2> tá compilando
<Agua2> mudou o erro agora
<Agua2> -- /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm/libxml2.la
<omelete> ñ tem deb disso ñ
<omelete> 2011 e compilando um a um
<Agua2> num tem =/
<Agua2> o programa é bem antigo
<Agua2> de 2006
<mne7> o.o
<illuminarch> bom dia a todos
<illuminarch> bom dia vitorlobo
<web_knows> hi o/
<ZandreBran> web_knows, ôlas
<vitorlobo> illuminarch, opá
<vitorlobo> =]
<s0n1c-> opá :)
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo, estava precisando de ajuda em Python... voçê manja?
<illuminarch> virorlobo saca essa http://sempreupdate.blogspot.com/2011/06/microsoft-pode-comprar-nokia.html
<illuminarch> vitorlobo saca essa http://sempreupdate.blogspot.com/2011/06/microsoft-pode-comprar-nokia.html
<vitorlobo> ahauaha eta poha
<vitorlobo> microsoft ta comprando tudo
<s0n1c-> é cara, se é loko, primeiro o skype , depois a nokia
<s0n1c-> onde vai parar isso ?
<vitorlobo> mas deve ser boato mesmo
<illuminarch> espero que seja mesmo né
<vitorlobo> pq se ela quizesse comprar a nokia, compraria....
<vitorlobo> estou lendo um livro da deitel recentemente....de programação ...e to descobrindo coisas interessantes da informatica old school q eu n sabia.... pior
<vitorlobo> quanto mais fico sabendo sobre a microsoft, mais revolta me dá
<s0n1c-> uahsuash
<s0n1c-> é que um amigo que eu tinha me falava ... sobre a M$
<vitorlobo> é o tempo todo a microsoft tentando patentiar projetos dos outros
<vitorlobo> para fins lucrativos da empresa
<gabezao> foda né vitorlobo
<gabezao> e tudo na falcatrua
<vitorlobo> a linguagem C mesmo por exemplo, foi desenvolvida por Dennis Ritchie e mais tarde padronizada pela AT&T empresa que desenvolveu o UNIX
<s0n1c-> verdade...
<vitorlobo> logo a microsoft como sempre...tentou fazer o mesmo ... pra pegar o boi da viagem....e lançou versoes do C para o modo BASIC e Visual C e C++ ...sendo que ambas vieram por padronização da AT&T
<vitorlobo> UNIX
<s0n1c-> em alguns livros de C, eles até falam que a linguagem C foi mesmo criada por Dennis mais que foi criada por ele só que nos laboratórios da AT&T empresa...
<vitorlobo> por isso hj tem linguagens como .NET , C#  etc.... linguagens proprietárias que surgiram do C++
<s0n1c-> Visual Studio é uma piada... a versão 6 até que vai, mais depois que necesitaram do .NET Framework instalado nas maquina para rodar os softwares... achei UM LIXO
<vitorlobo> uma coisa interessante q eu n sabia.... steve jobs foi o grande responsavel pela difusão do micro computador ao modo doméstico no mundo
<ZandreBran_afk> off?
<vitorlobo> legal isso......... mas só isso.... ele poderia ser software-livre... entao jogo no mesmo patamar da MS em termos de mercantilismo , capitalismo etc de tal...
<vitorlobo> agora vejamos a ironia maior
<ZandreBran_afk> vitorlobo, s0n1c-; off?
<vitorlobo> o primeiro ser  no mundo  a fazer um programa de computador
<vitorlobo> foi uma mulher
<vitorlobo> =D
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran_afk: ?
<s0n1c-> ZandreBran_afk, ?
<s0n1c-> eu to aki
<ZandreBran_afk> vitorlobo, por favor, para assuntos off, sals ubuntu-br-off :)
<s0n1c-> canal: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<yro__anjos> Bom dia!
<s0n1c-> yro__anjos, Bom dia!
<yro__anjos> :)
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!!!!
<s0n1c-[Rango]> Bom dia ElDeablo
<s0n1c-[Rango]> como que está en el infierno?
<s0n1c-[Rango]> uahuas
<ElDeablo> Ai Gezuis, não quero explicar de novo que meu nick nada tem a ver com o inferno, mas de resto esta tudo bem s0n1c-[Rango]
<s0n1c-[Rango]> ElDeablo, to lá no offtopic...
 * illuminarch indo almoçar !!! Até logo !!
<vitorlobo> zeppelin_,  beto?
<Agua> boa tarde
<s0n1c-> Agua, Boa tarde!
<Agua> =))
<Agua> alguem ai sabe um sistema de init simples e bom ?
<irado> Agua: o init.d não basta?
 * irado (acho) não entendeu a pergunta
<irado> Agua: qual init? de que?
<Agua> irado queria saber um pacote ... de init pra colocar na distro que to tentando fazer
<vitorlobo> poutz
<vitorlobo> q pergunta especifica do baralho
<vitorlobo> auhahuhuahuaahua
<vitorlobo> tua pergunta é tipo....
<vitorlobo>  gente, alguém saber qual o núcleo homogêneo de metal evasivo com c3 próprio para o encaixe global do epicentro peculiar?
<vitorlobo> é tipo isso
<Agua> aehheahaeeaheah
<s0n1c-> uhasuhauhas
<s0n1c-> é lol
<OlhaEuAi> olá pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda
<OlhaEuAi> pessoal, to querendo instalar o ns3 na minha máquina, já fiz o download, ele está na pasta download
<OlhaEuAi> só que eu tenho que descompacta-lo
<OlhaEuAi> mas não sei
<OlhaEuAi> o que eu faço?
<Pretto> OlhaEuAi: file-roler arquivo deve ajudar
<OlhaEuAi> que comando ee esse?
<OlhaEuAi> Pretto
<OlhaEuAi> sou zerado em linux
<OlhaEuAi> hehehehehe
<PingaR0x> OlhaEuAi, botao direito extrair
<Pretto> OlhaEuAi: gerenciador de arquivos compactados ( modo grafico)
<OlhaEuAi> a tá
<OlhaEuAi> poxa, eu já queria começar a aprender uns comandos
<OlhaEuAi> e lá no guia de instalação ele dá umas linhas de comandos pra descompactar o arquivo
<PingaR0x> OlhaEuAi, http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=485 da uma googlada tbm ajuda
<OlhaEuAi> PingaR8x, a coisa lá parece que é boa mesmo
<OlhaEuAi> obrigado
<rod95> boas, tenho uma placa de som inboard AC'97 q n dá som no 11.04, anyone?
<OlhaEuAi> alguém já usou o ns-3 aqui?
<george_> Pessoal, boa tarde. Alguém utiliza o mplayer? Tenho instalada a versão presente nos repositórios do Kubuntu 11.04, bem como o kubuntu-restricted e addons, além dos gstreams good, bad, ugly. Não consigo escutar streams mms com o mplayer, apesar de isso ser possível com o Totem. Alguém tem alguma ideia de como resolver esse problema?
<illuminarch> geroge_ segue link com a informacao necessaria
<illuminarch> http://under-linux.org/wiki/Tutoriais/Multimidia/MPlayer-streaming
<illuminarch> estou de saida
<illuminarch> até breve
<george_> illuninarch:Vou ler. Obrigado.
<george_> illuninarch:Hmm... Mas o mplayer já tem suporte para streams ao vivo. Meu problema é apenas com os de tipo mms.
<OlhaEuAi> irmãos Ubuntuanos, muito obrigado
<OlhaEuAi> pelo menos esta dúvida que eu tinha já foi resolvida
<OlhaEuAi> que a força esteja com vocês
<OlhaEuAi> valeu
<eros__> álguem aqui sabe minimizar o icedove para a área dos icones de notificação?
<MarconM> hi everyone
<MarconM> i´m back
<MarconM> lol
<projeto> galera, tem como adicionar varias extensões no --exclude?
<projeto> tipo, --exclude --'*.pdf' *.cdr
<projeto> ops --exclude='*.pdf' '*.idw'
<projeto> ?
<projeto> meu problema eh que estou fazendo um rsync e tenho mais de 1000 pastas
<juniormach> Ola pessoal, o meu pc com ubuntu 10.04 lts esta entrando em modo texto repentinamente, o erro diz "Ubuntu esta iniciando em modo texto", "sua tela, placa de video, e configurações de teclado não puderam ser detectadas corretamente".
<juniormach> normalmente isso esta ocorrendo quando estou assistindo algum canal online como o terra tv
<juniormach> alguem ja viu esse problema ?
<juniormach> tem alguem ai ?
<Agua> juniormach olá
<juniormach> ola
<Spiga> tenta ai e2fsck -C0 -v -r /dev/XXX
<Agua> deve ser o X dando crash
<juniormach> pois é... isso tem solução ou tem q viver com isso ? toda vez q vou assistir algum canal online da isso, agora a pouco tava assitindo o terra tv e deu denovo...
<juniormach> oq q esse comando faz Spiga ?
<Agua> juniormach os parametros eu nao sei oq faz, mas e2fsck é um "scandisk"
<Spiga> sim
<juniormach> o retorno foi esse
<juniormach> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<juniormach> e2fsck: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado tentando abrir /dev/XXX
<juniormach> O superblock não pode ser lido ou não descreve um filesystem ext2 correto.
<juniormach> Se o device é válido e isso realmente contem um filesystem ext2
<juniormach> ( e não swap ou ufs ou outra coisa), então o superblock está
<juniormach> corrompido, e você deve tentar executar o e2fsck com a opção superblock:
<juniormach>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device&gt;
<Spiga> mano XXX vc substitui sua partição linux
<Spiga> tipos /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<Spiga> e assim por diante
<juniormach> kkk certo é duro ser noob
<thds_fm> Boa noite, a paz!
<Spiga> juniormach: pode fazer assim se vc souber mais informações sobre a partição do seu linux e2fsck -fvc -j <EXT3/EXT4> /dev/XXX
<Spiga> isso se vc souber se formatou em EXT3 ou EXT4
<juniormach> vou ter q fazer isso via live cd como vou fazer um scan com minha partição montada ?
<juniormach> foi em EXT4
<Spiga> blz
<Spiga> esse ultimo e mais completo.
<cx> Olá alguem aki poderia me ajudar a instalar a minha placa de video???
<cx> Olá alguem aki poderia me ajudar a instalar a minha placa de video???
<xispirito> cx
<xispirito> diz qual a placa, sistema...
<xispirito> não enrola =)
<cx> xispirito, cara obrigado mais acho que  achei pra ele instalar sozinho aqui...  ele ta baixando vamos ver...
<cx> :D
<xispirito> que bom ^^
<cx> xispirito, vc usa qual versão do linux???
<rod95> buenas, tenho uma placa onboard intel ac'97 q n dá som depois de instalar o 11.04, ja tentei de tudo, alguem pode ajudar?
<xispirito> cx, to usando debian
<cx> cx, humm... o debian é baseado no ubuntu ??
<Agua> ao contrario
<xispirito> o contrario
<Agua> debian é base pra muitas distros
<cx> humm entendi...]
<cx> =]
<cx> Agua, qual melhor programa para usar msn aki???
<Agua> cx eu uso pidigin mesmo
<Agua> mas tem o emesene
<Agua> que é bom
<cx> emesene?:
<Agua> é ... isso mesmo, esse é o nome
<Agua> emesene
<cx> ala... :D
<sexpistol> uso amsn aqui
<cx> Agua, vc usa ubuntu?
<cx> eu to tentando colocar aqueles efeitos e não consigo
<Agua> cx uso ubuntu numa maquina, debian na outra e windows nessa aqui
<cx> Agua, vc saberia me dizer oque faço para funcionar esses efeitos do ubuntu??
<xispirito> estes efeitos não estão funcionando, estavam a um tempo atras...mas assim que o pessoal do amsn conseguiu faer a microsoft foi la e mudou tudo
<xispirito> ah
<cx> afff
<xispirito> esqueçe
<cx> que?
<cx> oque?
<xispirito> achei que falava dos efeitos do msn
<Agua> deve ser aquele ... funsion, compiz ...
<xispirito> esqueçe
<Agua> tem que ativar
<Agua> se sua placa suportar
<cx> kkk
<cx> minha placa é uma HD 5450
<cx> 1GB
<Agua> alias, tem que ativar ... se sua placa estiver com o driver correto instalado
<Agua> mas nem sei se essas novas versões vem com isso
<xispirito> o driver fechado deve funcionar
<cx> cara eu uso a 10.04LTS
<Agua> cx vai em
<Agua> cx sistema
<Agua> preferencias
<Agua> aparencia
<cx> hum
<Agua> ai na aba efeitos
<cx> Agua,
<cx> Agua, então eu habilito ele
<cx> Agua, mais ele fala que não pode carregar
<xispirito> cx, falta o driver
<Agua> cx xi ...
<cx> xispirito, aki
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-04
<xispirito> onde?
<cx> xispirito, aki no sistema,adm,driver de hardware esta ativo
<xispirito> talvez este modelo não seja suportado...
<cx> xispirito, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/capturadetelayh.png/
<xispirito> se voce ativou o driver e reiniciou o X...era pra funcionar
<cx> xispirito, tem q reiniciar o pc?
<xispirito> só a sessão
<cx> tipo um logoff?
<cx> calma ai então
<xispirito> isso
<cx> xispirito, funcionou
<cx> xD
<xispirito> que celular barulhento, quando conecto 3g fica interferindo nas caixas de som...
<cx> kkkk
<xispirito> o/
<Agua> xispirito RF ferrado
<cx> xispirito, vc manja de compiz?
<root__> boa noite pra todos
<xispirito> cx, não uso
<cx> root__, boa noite
<xispirito> Agua, RF?
<cx> Agua, vc manja de compiz?
<xispirito> isso fica na caixa de som ou no celular? =)
<root__> to com problemas biki
<Agua> xispirito rádio frequencia .. celular emite até 5W de potencia de rádio
<root__> gostaria de  umaajuda
<xispirito> root__, chora
<xispirito> Agua, e....é na caixa ou no cel?
<root__> to  usando o bt
<root__> e as vezes ele ta uma travadinha de lev e
<Agua> xispirito o problema é que o celular emite uma potencia grande , e a caixa não tem blindagem suficiente ... ai da nisso
<xispirito> entendi...
<xispirito> root__, isso em live cd?
<root__> yes
<root__> backtrack 5
<xispirito> mas não trava?
<cx> Agua, vc manja de compiz??
<root__> sim ele trava geral mesmo agora  to  usando ele no momento mais quando da certo tempo aki no meu pc ele trava
<Agua> cx nao uso =/
<cx> =(
<root__> eu pensei que  fosse o HD Mais vi que nao era
<xispirito> root__, aqui tava assim, travava com uma meia hora de uso, troquei o cooler do processador, coloquei um dissipador bem maior e resolveu
<root__> mais qual que é  sua distro xispirito?
<xispirito> root__, não tenho distro, uso debian(no momento)
<root__> debian é uma distribuilçao linux
<xispirito> é, o ubuntu se baseia no debian, e o bt se baseia no ubuntu
<cx> alguem sabe me dizer como faço para configurar o compiz??
<xispirito> cx, eu lembro(faz tempo) de um aplicativo...compiz-config ou algo similar
<xispirito> procura no synaptic
<root__> acredito xispirito que nao seja o cooler nem muito menos o dicipador pois eu ultilizava o win7  ultmate  e nao travava
<root__> por   nem um momento
<root__> viu aconteceu depois que eu coloquei o bt5
<root__> veiu
<cx> xispirito, ta instalado aqui td normal...   =(
<xispirito> root__, dai não posso te ajudar muito porque nem uso bt, só falei porque era assim que sucedeu aqui =)
<xispirito> cx, achou la?
<cx> xispirito, então ta instalado td aqui...
<xispirito> #foi assim
<root__> sim  mais obrigaado pela sugestao vou dar uma olhada
 * xispirito analfa
<xispirito> root__, massa
<xGrind> alguem da um help ae ;D
<xGrind> como faço pra retirar o grub?
<Agua> xGrind pra que vc quer retirar o grub ?
<xGrind> Agua; tipo, eu tava com xp e ubuntu aqui. apaguei a partição do xp e formatei pra ext4
<xGrind> mas o grub continua la
<Agua> xGrind como assim ?
<Agua> o grub tá aonde ?
<xGrind> Agua; eu nao mexi no / do ubuntu. só apaguei a partição do windows
<xGrind> queria saber se tem algum jeito de tirar o grub de la.
<Agua> vc quer que o grub fique aonde ?
<xGrind> q suma ;D
<Agua> acho que vc nao quer que o grub suma
<Agua> senao seu sistema nao vai iniciar
<xGrind> mas msm qndo só tem o ubuntu ainda existe o grub?
<Agua> xGrind claro, ele que inicia o sistema
<xGrind> tendi
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> vo formatar tudo msm e deixar so' xubuntu aki. programas do windows vou usar só pelo wine msm
<Agua> quando tá dual boot ele só faz um favor de fazer boot pro windows
<Giverny> xGrind se o wine não resolver, usa virtualbox com win
<Giverny> :P
<xGrind> Giverny; uhum
<xGrind> mas ja tentou usar webcam no msn pela vm?
<xGrind> aki nao consegui ;x
<Giverny> tenta pelo amsn
<xGrind> nao funciona tb
<Giverny> cheese?
<xGrind> pelo ubuntu nao funciona
<Giverny> nem usando o cheese?
<xGrind> cheese vai funcionar pra tirar foto
<Giverny> qual o modelo da sua web?
<xGrind> Giverny; mas digo usar webcam no msn msm
<Giverny> huh
<xGrind> pelo skype funciona, google talk tb
<Giverny> ouvi relatos
<Giverny> que nego tá usando o meebo
<Giverny> com web
<xGrind> o loco
<xGrind> vo testa
<Giverny> tenta ae já testa pra nós :P
<xGrind> uhumm ;D
<xGrind> Giverny; aki nao deu
<Giverny> xGrind :/
<Giverny> xGrind só na próxima encarnação do linux então
<Giverny> que o linux tem 20 anos
<xGrind> kernel 3.0 vem ae
<xGrind> vamo ve oq tera de novo nele ;)
<Giverny> e ninguém nunca se propôs a fazer um msn descente
<Giverny> ehauh
<xGrind> emesene ta ficando bom
<xispirito> Giverny, eu me proponho a fazer um mns decente, basta você me arrumar as especificações la da microsoft
<Giverny> xispirito eu me proponho a te ajudar tb mas qual especificação você quer?
<Giverny> :T
<xispirito> o que falta no emesene, por exemplo, como funciona aqueles efeitinhos enfirulados que todo mundo quer..
<Giverny> aquele enfeite de merda não precisa
<Giverny> precisa só pôr a webcam pra funfar
<xispirito> então não precisa mexer, usa o emesene
<Giverny> uns emotions fuleiros e tá de boa
<xispirito> a que eu tinha funcionava
<Giverny> a do xGrind não funfa
<xGrind> minha cam é antiga. mas no winxp funciona
<new_KDE_user> Giverny: aMSN tumbém é baum pra essas coisas, não gosto, mas reconheço que ele funciona, mas refiro o Emesene mesmo :)
<xispirito> tem modelo que é teimoso...como não uso nunca me aprofundei a respeito
<Giverny> pq porra 20 anos de linux
<Giverny> tinha que ter um msn descente
<Giverny> :~/
<xispirito> se o mundo fosse open source tudo seria decente
<xispirito> mas...
<Giverny> vamo ai xispirito fazer em c++
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> se anima
<Giverny> ou em java
<xispirito> eu não vou tirar código da cartola pra ser compativel com coisa que não enxergo
<Giverny> tenso
<xispirito> além de que se você faz, eles mudam, como aconteceu com o amsn
<Giverny> xispirito cara sabe porque o windows ainda não acabou?
<Giverny> xispirito no mundo?
<xispirito> dinheiro!?
<Giverny> xispirito não
<Giverny> por causa do msn e mais alguns programas
<xispirito> lobby então!?
<Agua> haeaehaeheahaeheah
<xispirito> ah
<Giverny> principalmente jogos
<xispirito> a adobe ta com idéia de lançar sua suite de aplicativos para linux
<Agua> jogos manda no windows
<xispirito> photoshop, corel e cia
<Giverny> certo ela
<xispirito> ta começando a mudar neste aspecto
<xispirito> e...
<Giverny> mas cara você usaria win se tivesse todos os programas do win no linux?
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> triste realidade
<xispirito> o ps2 por exemplo, funciona a opengl, quer dizer, ninguem porta jogos para linux porque não querem
<xispirito> Giverny, eu não sinto falta de nenhuma app windows
<xispirito> claro, isto depende de cada um
<Agua> linux não é tão facil quanto windows ... usuario nao gosta de ter que ficar digitando comando =/
<xispirito> Agua, pelo menos funciona...
<xispirito> ja pra la não
<Agua> xispirito windows tb funciona =)
<Giverny> cara todo mundo usa android no celular
<Giverny> e ninguém reclama
<Giverny> e é linux
<xispirito> Agua, não funciona
<xGrind> eu acho mais complicado procurar um programa na net do que ir na central de programas
<Giverny> isso que eu acho foda
<xGrind> xD
<Giverny> culpa é dos dev que ficam deixando o linux complicado
<xispirito> xGrind, isto é verdade
<Giverny> mesmo
<Giverny> =}
<xispirito> o que é complicado?
<Giverny> o mark podia deixar o linux o mais intuitivo possível
<Giverny> pra nego clicar
<xispirito> complicado é hardware com driver fechado
<xispirito> disassembly
<xispirito> =)
<Giverny> vdhl
<Giverny> estudei assembly
<Giverny> é chatão
<xispirito> é complicado
<Giverny> muito retrógrado
<Agua> Giverny a maquina é assim =)
<xispirito> Giverny, mas ainda sim é necessario
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> como o google deixou o android
<Giverny> intuitivo
<Giverny> ?
<Agua> mais baixo nivel que assembly só binario
<Giverny> batendo IOS
<Giverny> e cia
<Giverny> linuxzão doido lá com kernel em tudo que é handheld da vida?!
<Giverny> kernel monolítico
<Giverny> agora o mark fica com essa viadagem
<Giverny> segurando o ubuntu
<Giverny> não deveria nem ter mais o apt
<Giverny> apt-get já deveria ser passado no ubuntu
<Giverny> deveria ter os aplicativos em cloud o cara
<Agua> vamo fazer um kernel ... ;x heaehaeha
<Giverny> abrir a nuvem e clicar nos aplicativos
<Giverny> ele instalar tudo com cgi/bash
<Giverny> seja lá o que for
<Giverny> isso que é futuro
<xispirito> Agua, assembly é binario com as instruções substituidas por palavras, quer dizer, a estrutura de código é a mesma
<Agua> xispirito =) tudo no hex mov
<xispirito> heh
<Agua> goto
<xispirito> goto é legal...depois de seis meses num código grande
<xispirito> você nunca sabe onde ele sai
<Agua> eaheahaehhahae
<sexpistol> é o futuro, mas um sistema critico por exemplo nao pode ficar dependente de outro como uma cloud, ou conexao ruim
<Giverny> caras será que o mark
<Giverny> é burro?
<Giverny> =\
<Agua> no brasil nao da
<Giverny> tenho quase todas as soluções
<Giverny> pro ubuntu
<Giverny> ficar intuitivo
<Giverny> que nem o windows
<Giverny> ehehe
<xispirito> auhauhhauhu
<Agua> Giverny re-escrever tudo ?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> nem precisa
<Giverny> ces lembra dos ícones mágicos do morimoto?
<Agua> o novo até que tá intuitivo com aquele unity
<Giverny> do kurumin?
<xispirito> eu lembro
<Giverny> *lembram
<Giverny> caras aquilo podia ter no ubuntu a rodo
<Agua> fico meio MAC meio WIN7
<Giverny> até o iptables deveria ter um frontend no ubuntu
<Giverny> e não um ufw
<Giverny> entendem?
<xispirito> Giverny, quanto ao iptables eu concordo 100%
<Giverny> pra que usuário quer saber
<Giverny> que tem tabelas
<Giverny> portas
<Giverny> tcp upd
<Giverny> *udp
<xispirito> eu quero...mas eu sou doutro mundo =)
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> usa logo ipfw
<Giverny> ficar configurando porta
<xispirito> eu usei pf por um longo tempo
<xispirito> é massa
<xispirito> ipfw eu usei em freebsd mas não gostei
<Giverny> cara é o melhor firewall do mundo
<xispirito> o pf clarp =)
<xispirito> #claro
<Giverny> nunca vi nada melhor :/
<xispirito> cada um com sua killer app, eu prefiro pf e não abro
<xispirito> uma coisa que vem me agradando é o gnome-shell
<xispirito> ta ficando massa
<Giverny> o gnome tá ficando maduro
<Giverny> com o tempo
 * illuminarch lala
 * illuminarch lalala
<Giverny> illuminarch mudou pro arch?
<Giverny> :}
<illuminarch> Giverny sim
<illuminarch> :0
<Giverny> trabalhou bonito
<Giverny> ehehe
<xispirito> eu ja fui de usar arch, hoje em dia quero sossego
<illuminarch> Giverny entrei no mundo linux de cabeça
<illuminarch> to até com blog
<illuminarch> ele tem menos de 60 dias
<Giverny> sucesso
<Giverny> eu tinha um a uns 10 anos atrás
<Giverny> mas abandonei
<Giverny> =\
<Agua> xispirito sombra e agua fresca né
<illuminarch> Giverny ja to com mais de 1000 acessos
<xispirito> Agua, é...e tem coisa melhor?
<Giverny> @.@
<Agua> xispirito nao ;x
<Giverny> tá escrevendo sobre o que illuminarch
<Giverny> ?
<illuminarch> olha la
<illuminarch> sempreupdate.blogspot.com
<Giverny> dá o link
<illuminarch> o template é meu
<illuminarch> srsrs
<illuminarch> nao gostei os do blogspot
<Giverny> gostei do template
<Giverny> cara faltou dizer que depois disso o hacker brocou o hotmail e o yahoo mail tb
<Giverny> mas nego só fala do gmail
<Giverny> ;/
<xispirito> quem? hackearam o gmail?
<Giverny> e segundo o mitnick no twitter ele falou que foi falha do usuário pq o google tem uma config lá que não deixa isso acontecer
<Giverny> agora o google meteu
<Giverny> tudo php
<Giverny> a parte do e-mail
<xispirito> usavam javascript?huaqhuahua
<Giverny> usavam .net
<Giverny> que nem no orkut
<xispirito> pior ainda
<Giverny> php tá mais maduro que .net
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> em termo de linguagem web tá dificil
<Giverny> bater o php
<Agua> ruby
<Giverny> não bate
<Giverny> ruby é 3x + lento
<Giverny> que o java
<Giverny> e mais lento que o php
<xispirito> php é a solução
<Giverny> o twitter era em ruby on rails
<Giverny> mas o programador fez merda
<Giverny> eles migraram tudo pra java pra web
<Giverny> só olhar o facebook
<Giverny> ce vai ver qual é a ling do moment
<Giverny> pra web
<edenc> "maduro" e "php" não cabem na mesma frase
<Giverny> fb já tem mais acesso que o google
<Giverny> e tá guentando tudo lá
<Giverny> em php
<edenc> não, engano seu, não é tudo em php
<edenc> só o front-end é php
<Giverny> edenc engano seu
<Giverny> tem front e back
<edenc> o backend não é php
<Giverny> pensei que era só a front também
<edenc> php é usado no facebook como sistema de templates
<Giverny> nem
<Giverny> o query string
<edenc> porque a maioria dos designers são péssimos programadores e só sabem php
<Giverny> todo o query string do fb
<Giverny> é php
<xispirito> se o cara programa ele aprende qualquer linguagem
<edenc> Giverny: o que tem a ver o query string com a linguagem?
<Giverny> e não é php com outra linguagem
<Agua> xispirito tirando assembly né
<Giverny> é php puro
<xispirito> Agua, nem é
<edenc> xispirito: errado
<Giverny> a única linguagem
<xispirito> só que aprender uma linguagem nem é programar
<Giverny> que poderia substituir
<edenc> xispirito: muita gente não consegue programar funcional
<Giverny> o php do fb
<Giverny> é o c ou talvez o java pra web
<xispirito> edenc, algoritmos?
<xispirito> heh
<edenc> Giverny: meu, não fala merda, o facebook é uma mistura de C++, Java e Erlang, eu tava tomando cerveja com um engenheiro de lá há 1 mês atrás
<edenc> o php é só a linguagem de template pro front-end
<xispirito> Erlang?essa eu não conheço
<edenc> e eles inclusive tem um compilador próprio de php
<Giverny> fraude edenc
<thesuperfrog> php está roando no android agora
<Giverny> que tem o compilador próprio do php
<Giverny> tem sim
<Giverny> mas é puro php
<edenc> não é puro
<Giverny> não tem java nem c++
<edenc> é só o front-end, sabe ler?
<Giverny> pode ter c++ no compilador
<xispirito> ahuahuauh
<Giverny> o cara
<edenc> Giverny: mano, eu tava tomando cerveja com o cara que mantém a merda toda lá, mês passado
<Giverny> pra que vou escrever
<Giverny> linguagem web em c++
<edenc> você sabe mais do que ele?
<Giverny> acorda edenc
<solteiro2> Oié.
<xispirito> oie
<Giverny> qual o nome do cara edenc
<Giverny> ?
<xispirito> gumercindo rocha
<edenc> Giverny: Brad Fitzpatrick
<edenc> que fundou o livejournal
<edenc> e atualmente trabalha no google
<edenc> não tem problema nenhum escrever web em C++
<edenc> só alguém que programa php acharia isso
<Giverny> tu mora nos eua edenc ?
<edenc> não, porque?
<Giverny> e como tava tomando cerveja
<Giverny> com esse cara
<Giverny> -.-
<edenc> Giverny: errr, ele veio pra cá
<xispirito> edenc, eu acho meio sem fundamento c++ em web
<edenc> xispirito: porque?
<Giverny> ahuha
<Giverny> ainda mais pro fb
<solteiro2>  e pq??
<Giverny> que é produção
<solteiro2> e mais facil
<Giverny> jamais
<Giverny> adotaria
<Giverny> c++
<xispirito> porque é perder um tanto de tempo
<solteiro2> c++ estudo desde muleque...
<Giverny> o fb não tá só em template todo o esquema de query string tolken um monte de coisa do fb
<Giverny> é em php
<edenc> não mano
<Giverny> cara eu já fiz app
<Giverny> pra fb
<edenc> jura?
<Giverny> porra
<edenc> eu trabalho com facebook desde 2007
<Giverny> então fio
<Giverny> onde foi que tu viu
<Giverny> c++
<Giverny> ali?
<edenc> o que acontece, o cliente da API oficial do facebook é em php
<edenc> mas qualquer linguagem pode usar a API
<edenc> é só implementar
<edenc> tem em python, perl, ruby, C, C++, Java
<edenc> o cacete todo
<Giverny> auhuah tu tá me tirando né edenc
<edenc> e o backend *não é* php
<solteiro2> e q eu saiba o fb e php?
<edenc> o php só é usado pra montar o html do facebook
<xispirito> solteiro2, massa, pena que quando eu era moleque só queria ouvir slayer e tocar bateria
<xispirito> dai me atrasou um pouco...
<edenc> os dados no backend não são tratados com php
<edenc> é sobretudo C++, Java e Erlang
<xispirito> vou procurar Erlang...
<edenc> inclusive, estou escrevendo uma aplicação para facebook agora mesmo
<edenc> em perl
<edenc> 0 de php
<edenc> que eu não to afim de perder neurônio com essa linguagem pra deficiente mental
<xispirito> edenc, elitista o sr.
<solteiro2> ei frescura pow :(
<edenc> elitista não, eu não gosto de perder tempo
<edenc> nem neurônio
<solteiro2> so deficiente nao pow
<solteiro2> ;(
<Giverny> edenc
<xispirito> ^^
<solteiro2> mamae diz q eu sou tao bonzinho
<solteiro2> estudei c++ desde meus 17 anos
<solteiro2> =p
<edenc> Giverny: http://twitter.com/#!/bradfitz/status/66245535773884417
<Giverny> edenc todo o esquema pra web ai do fb é em php
<xispirito> ah
<solteiro2> e estudo mais agr php
<xispirito> isso não é moleque =)
<edenc> aff
<edenc> Giverny: você sabe o que é uma API?
<solteiro2> porra tenho 26 pra mim e ;p
<solteiro2> ja me sinto um anciao
<xispirito> ahhah
<edenc> você sabe que uma API não depende de linguagem?
<Giverny> edenc tá me tirando né?
<Giverny> :/
<edenc> não não to
<Giverny> não tou falando de API
<edenc> você tá falando "esquema"
<edenc> que só pode ser a API
<__Snooker__> ai pessoal para ajudar na discussão segue um link que pode ajudar a entender o facebook
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> não
<__Snooker__> http://www.bitabit.eng.br/2010/07/28/explorando-o-software-por-tras-do-facebook-a-maior-rede-social-do-mundo/
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> olha
<Giverny> esse link ae
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> e aprende
<Giverny> O Facebook usa PHP, mas tem um compilador que permite que o sistema execute código nativo nos servidores web, aumentando significativamente seu desempenho;
<Giverny> ou seja
<Giverny> tudo no fb é php puro
<Giverny> o compilador
<Giverny> que não é diferente
<edenc> não, é só o front-end
<Giverny> só isso
<Giverny> que não é, é diferente
<Giverny> aehuah
<edenc> o php no facebook
<Giverny> que front-end mano
<edenc> é usado única e exclusivamente
<Giverny> php é server-side
<edenc> para gerar html
<Giverny> como que vai usar php de front-end
<Giverny> argh
<xispirito> mas pra que php?pra que perder tempo?
<xispirito> esses caras do facebook...tudo deficiente
<Giverny> tem cada louco
<edenc> xispirito: porque infelizmente, os designers só sabem isso
<Giverny> vou te falar
<Giverny> ehauah
<xispirito> ahahuah
<edenc> designer não sabe programar, sabe escrever php
<Giverny> designer sabe php?
<Giverny> pra mim essa nova
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> tá trollando o php todo ae
<Giverny> edenc
<solteiro2> vo aqui e ja volto
<solteiro2> flw
<edenc> Giverny: cara, front-end não é necessariamente client-side
<edenc> aprende
<Giverny> tá bom
<edenc> o html é gerado no server
<Giverny> professor edenc
<edenc> e passado via http pro browser
<Giverny> hum rum
<edenc> a única coisa que o php faz, no facebook
<edenc> é gerar o html
<xispirito> o designer que eu conheço aqui usa mac e photoshot e nem sabe o que é tcp/ip
<Giverny> edenc ce já ouviu falar que php é orientado a objeto né?
<edenc> e só
<Giverny> edenc que dá pra fazer aplicações non web com php?
<edenc> Giverny: tem umas gambiarras lá que os caras do php chamam de orientação a objeto
<Giverny> xispirito certeza... e um corel drawn se duvidar
<xispirito> ^^
<Giverny> um paint brushzin
<edenc> mas aquilo não é orientação a objetos
<edenc> só no mundo de um programador php mesmo
<Giverny> edenc meu deus para de trollar amigão
<Giverny> ehauha
<Agua> é tudo POG
<edenc> o OO de PHP não tem nem role nem interface
<Giverny> o que?
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> já vi que não conhece mesmo edenc
<Giverny> depois dessa bobagem ae
<Giverny> vi que não conhece
<Giverny> o php
<edenc> é mesmo? php tem roles? qual versão?
<Giverny> que roles?
<Giverny> falei da interface
<Giverny> que você falou que não tem
<Giverny> credo
<edenc> ok, php tem interface? qual versão
<Giverny> trollou absurdos!!
<Giverny> trollou absurdos!!
<Giverny> edenc www.php.net
<Giverny> edenc vai lá ler sobre php
<xispirito> on myseeelf begin to caaal...
<Giverny> dai você vem falar comigo
<edenc> Giverny: http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/concepts/interface.html
<xispirito> ooooh noo!
<edenc> Giverny: aqui mano, aprende OO, daí você conversa
<xispirito> shes waken up the deads!
<xispirito> oooh noo!
<xispirito> shes a magic wheels of death!
<Giverny> x/
<Giverny> ehauah
<xispirito> parade of the deaaaad!
<Giverny> que noob
<Giverny> edenc http://php.net/manual/en/language.oop5.abstract.php
<Giverny> dá uma lida amor
<xispirito> ahuahuuha
<Giverny> no php
<Giverny> antes de falar bobagem
<Giverny> tá
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> Giverny: onde que tem interface aí?
<Giverny> leia
<Giverny> vai lá dá uma lida
<edenc> e os roles?
<Giverny> olha os comentários
<Giverny> leia tudo ae
<Giverny> no .php.net
<Giverny> que ce vai achar
<Giverny> edenc já brinquei com java
<Giverny> não sou noob edenc igual a você
<Giverny> não fico trollando uma linguagem
<Giverny> assim sem saber
<Giverny> a toa
<Giverny> php hoje em dia talvez seja mais forte que o java
<Giverny> se duvidar
<edenc> aff
<Giverny> pra web
<Giverny> com certeza
<Giverny> a prova é o fb
<edenc> ah é, fizeram umas gambis a mais no php 5
<Giverny> porra!!!
<edenc> tanto tempo que eu ignoro essa linguagem
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<Giverny> ele acordou!!!
<xispirito> não é gambiarra, é solução alternativa =)
<xispirito> não existe gambiarra
<Giverny> verdade
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> o OO do php5 tá tão bom quanto o do java
<Giverny> e ainda é mais produtivo
<Giverny> por não ter tanta tipagem retrograda
<Giverny> fora os frameworks insanos
<Giverny> com Model view controller
<Giverny> que nego tá adotando pra php
<edenc> será que já implementaram unicode no php?
<edenc> xo ver
<Giverny> faz tempo
<Giverny> rsrs
<xispirito> 0.0
<Giverny> php6 vai vim ae
<Giverny> com mais velocidade que tudo
<Giverny> quero ver quem vai dominar web
<edenc> ah, não... tem que importar uma gambi
<edenc> ainda
<Giverny> cadê edenc
<Giverny> que gambi que ce tá falando
<Giverny> cola ae
<xispirito> eu vou terminar de tomar meu vinho
 * xispirito ja vem
<Giverny> xispirito põe ae + um copo
<Giverny> ;~
<edenc> Giverny: mbstring
<edenc> a lib com a gambi que precisa importar
<edenc> porque o php não tem suporte a unicode nativo
<Giverny> Multibyte String ?
 * xispirito lança um copo pro Giverny e toca a garrafa vazia na cabeça do edenc 
<Giverny> edenc não precisa importar
<Giverny> edenc você compila o php com ela já
 * Giverny agradece xispirito
<xispirito> agora é a hora que ele reclama do compilador
<edenc> mas não é implementado na linguagem, é uma biblioteca externa que improvisa, já que a implementação do php assume que qualquer caracter tem apenas um byte
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> http://php.net/manual/en/book.mbstring.php
<Giverny> veja ae o manual
<edenc> de novo?
<__Snooker__> ai pessoal, queria deixar uma dica na conversa de você, hoje em dia não existe essa coisa de linguagem de programação melhor ou pior....
<__Snooker__> assim como não existe um sistema operacional mais seguro ou menos seguro que outro....
<__Snooker__> o que dita a regra é o profissional que trabalha com aquela ferramenta ou sistema...
<__Snooker__> hoje um execelente profissional sabe até mesmo contornar a falta de um recurso em determinada linguagem ou sistema fazendo com que ele não deixe em nada a desejar em nada ao seu concorrente.
<xispirito> __Snooker__, quanto a OS eu discordo
<Giverny> eu tb
<Giverny> rsrs
<edenc> __Snooker__: existe sim, tenta implementar uma máquina virtual em whitespace
<edenc> aliás, com whitespace deve ser mais fácil que php
<__Snooker__> pode discordar é o direto que todos tem...
<edenc> Giverny: http://www.php.net/manual/en/mbstring.requirements.php
<edenc> Giverny: No external libraries are needed to build this *extension*
<xispirito> __Snooker__, deixa o windows xp impenetravel e eu te dou uma medalha
<xispirito> ou pelo menos um copo de vinho
<edenc> xispirito: deixa qualquer sistema impenetrável e eu te dou duas medalhas
<__Snooker__> olha.....
<__Snooker__> rsrsrrs
<xispirito> edenc, e uma garrafa de vinho?
<Giverny> edenc tudo tem np php se não tiver nego cria rsrs
<Giverny> *no
<edenc> Giverny: php não tem nenhum suporte a paralelismo
<edenc> e nunca vai ter
<Giverny> ahh vah edenc
<Giverny> edenc tu já viu php-gtk?
<edenc> o que tem a ver gtk com paralelismo?
<Giverny> tou te perguntando
<Giverny> se ce já viu
<Giverny> ;/
<__Snooker__> xispirito, te garanto que levo muito menos tempo para entrar em um linux sem nenhuma senha de root do que em um windows.
<xispirito> eu ja vi um ovni
<edenc> Giverny: como assim "já vi"?
<xispirito> __Snooker__, assim é sacanagem =)
<Giverny> edenc já viu alguém utilizando
<edenc> eu sei o que é gtk e presumo que php-gtk seja uma lib de binding
<Giverny> sabe pra que é
<Giverny> edenc etc?
<edenc> agora, eu to curioso pra saber o que gtk tem a ver com paralelismo
<xispirito> __Snooker__, o que eu quero dizer...configura com gosto o widowns xp e um openbsd e ve em qual tu consegue entrar
<Giverny> edenc não cara
<Giverny> edenc você tá muito apegado
<Giverny> edenc a coisas do passado
<edenc> apegado?
<edenc> do passado?
<Giverny> a linguagens retrógradas
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> sim
<edenc> Giverny: o que é gtk então?
<xispirito> um toolkit feio
<edenc> você tá defendendo php e falando de linguagem do passado?
<xispirito> funciona e tal...
<edenc> nunca ouviu falar de erlang e me chamando de retrógrado?
<xispirito> eu gosto de cvs...e dai?
<edenc> cruzes...
<xispirito> hauhahaha
<__Snooker__> xispirito, mesmo assim, é como eu disse vai do nível de cada profissional que trabalha na sua área.
<edenc> xispirito: masoquista?
<xispirito> ^^
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> vai dormir nego
<Giverny> edenc quem falou que nunca ouviu falar foi o xispirito
<edenc> xispirito: já fez um three-way merge no cvs?
<Giverny> cvs ?
<Giverny> x/
 * Giverny fazendo reza pro edenc
<edenc> Giverny: vai dormir também, quem falou de cvs foi o xispirito
<xispirito> cara, cada um trabalha de um geito...
<xispirito> ou jeito
<xispirito> não sei
<edenc> não cara
<edenc> é impossível fazer um three-way merge no cvs
<edenc> é algoritmicamente impossível
<xispirito> edenc, e se eu não precisar? Ja pensou nisto?
<edenc> se você não precisar, você tá desenvolvendo um sistema muito trivial
<edenc> sozinho, sem colaboradores
<xispirito> eu poderia cmprar um quilo de c4 e uma bazooka, mas um .45 resolve
<Giverny> edenc cara
<Giverny> a anos
<Giverny> que não uso cvs
<Giverny> só uso git
<Giverny> e todos no mundo atual
<Giverny> usam
<Giverny> git
<edenc> nem todos
<Giverny> só os antigos mesmo de linguagem
<edenc> mas sim, git é uma boa solução
<Giverny> retrógrada
<xispirito> theo de raad e cia não usam
<Giverny> que usam cvs
<Giverny> eheauh
<edenc> tem o bazaar, tem o mercurial
<edenc> tem o darcs
<edenc> várias alternativas, tão boas ou melhores que o git
<edenc> o darcs, por exemplo, é melhor, mas quase ninguém usa
<xispirito> ooooh oh yeah!
<xispirito> crazy hoirse a am!
<xispirito> #horse
 * xispirito analfa
<Giverny> edenc você tá parado no passado
<Giverny> nego
<Giverny> sério mesmo
<Giverny> edenc você sabe o que é ruby?
<edenc> Giverny: parado no passado?
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> Giverny: já usou darcs?
<edenc> é mais recente que git :P
<Giverny> edenc você programou em cobol né?
<Giverny> ehauhae
<Giverny> tá bom.. clipper?
<edenc> sim, ruby é uma linguagem que um japonês bêbado inventou pra tentar acrescentar OO no perl 4
<Giverny> para com isso
<Giverny> edenc você é muito #troll
<xispirito> a real é que seguinte, eu uso Erlang e darcs, meu pinto é maior que o de vocês
<edenc> tá divertido trolar o analfa de php haha
<Giverny> deveria ter um operador aqui pra banir o edenc
<Giverny> ;/
<edenc> sexta-feira
<xispirito> I Am The Overloooord!
<Giverny> osso na sexta-feira
<Giverny> o vovô edenc
<edenc> tipo, ruby começou a ser menos lentinho agora que implementaram o jruby
<Giverny> veio trollar no ubuntu-br
<Giverny> ehehe
<xispirito> unix V5 bera bom
<edenc> porque até então, era 100% interpretado, ia lendo a string e rodando, igual javascript non-webkit
<edenc> leeeeento
<edenc> além disso, nenhum compilador de ruby consegue fazer otimizações básicas, tipo inline de constantes, nem o jruby
<edenc> porque adivinha... ruby não tem constantes
<edenc> é uma piada
<introuble> alguem sabe a sintaxe de funções em C? Tenho uma duvida dificil de explicar. Tenho uma fórmula q esta num loop. Na fórmula tem uma operação assim x = b - func(b)/foo(b). Ta, na primeira vez o b é digitado pelo usuario. Só q assim q essa fórmula executa uma vez, logo depois vem essa linha b = x. Quero dizer q a partir da segunda vez, a fórmula executa com um b valendo o x calculado da primeira vez. Daí repete 1000 vezes. O loop f
<introuble> unciona perfeito. Só q agora q tentei passar isso pra uma função, caí num caso de função dentro de outra e aí tá dando pau com os parametros por causa disso
<xispirito> os caras do metasploit discordam sobre ruby não ter constantes
<xispirito> mas enfim, é sexta, vamos beber e troolar antes de sair de casa
<edenc> xispirito: o que o ruby chama de "constante" na verdade não é constante
<xispirito> e escutar black label e motorhead
<edenc> você pode mudar o valor de uma constante em runtime
<edenc> coisas que só o ruby faz por você
<xispirito> ^^
<introuble> não sei se deu pra entender a fórmula e o loop...
<edenc> daí o pobre compilador não pode fazer inline
<edenc> porque a "constante" pode mudar depois
<edenc> que piada...
<Giverny> CODIGO_ERRO = 18
<xispirito> edenc, mas tem constantes...
<Giverny> isso não é uma constante?
<xispirito> voce disse que não tinha
<edenc> xispirito: é "constante", entre aspas
<Giverny> é muito troll o edenc
<Giverny> ehauha
<Giverny> ele quer esculhambar todas as novas linguagens
<edenc> porque não é uma constante, se fosse uma constante você não poderia mudar o valor
<xispirito> é pra isso que existe ruby
<edenc> mas o ruby deixa você mudar o valor de uma constante se você quiser
<xispirito> é uma alternativa, diferente...
<xispirito> se todas linguagens fossem iguais
<xispirito> que graça?
<edenc> a única diferença entre uma constante e uma variável no ruby, é que ele avisa quando você muda uma constante
<Giverny> edenc tenta mudar o valor
<Giverny> então
<Giverny> ow troll
<xispirito> Giverny, é permitido
<xispirito> em ruby
<Giverny> não quero ver ele mudando
<Giverny> ehehe
<xispirito> hahaha
<edenc> Giverny: ?
<Giverny> muito troll você edenc
<Giverny> muito
<Giverny> very hard
<Giverny> !!!
<Giverny> falou que php era front-end
<Giverny> do fb
<Giverny> para
<Giverny> a linguagem server-side
<xispirito> o que eu vejo é que as vezes as pessoas parecem querer que todas linguagens façam a mesma coisa, eu acho ótimo que cada uma seja diferente
<Giverny> é front-end
<Giverny> credo
<Giverny> sei nem explicar
<introuble> só tem esse canal em pt?
<Giverny> é uma trolada atrás da outra
<Giverny> =\
<introuble> o canal linux-br ta sem ninguem
<edenc> introuble: o que você quer mesmo?
<xispirito> introuble, tem um monte, mas de ubuntu acho que só este
<edenc> xispirito: mas uma constante que pode mudar não tem propósito
<introuble> função dentro de função
<Giverny> introuble fala sua dúvida, mas é um canal sobre ubuntu aqui
<Giverny> =]
<edenc> as linguagens tem constantes pra poderem otimizar
<xispirito> edenc, deve ter algum propósito pros devs...
<xispirito> que nem o openbsd que inclui o apache 1
<xispirito> hahaha
<edenc> xispirito: não, não tem, é uma limitação por conta da forma como o interpretador funciona
<xispirito> edenc, então simplesmente não use
<edenc> exatamente :)
<xispirito> viu?Chegamos a um consenso =)
<Giverny> caras
<edenc> só que o código porco escrito em ruby pode vir parar na minha mesa e aí eu vou ter que perder neurônios caçando o lugar onde o retardado mudou o valor da constante
<Giverny> as linguagens da atualidade são tão boas quanto as antigas
<Giverny> só que a tipagem é dinâmica
<Giverny> na maioria delas
<edenc> ...
<Giverny> só isso que prende nego a sair
<Giverny> das antigas pras novas
<Giverny> o medo
<xispirito> edenc, dai então tu vai ter que mudar de profissão
<xispirito> eu odeio, ODEIO tudo que vem da ms
<edenc> Giverny: o que você define como "linguagem da atualidade"?
<xispirito> e seguido tenho que ta arrumando merda
<xispirito> Putasso
<xispirito> ahuahuahuahuuha
<Giverny> edenc python ruby
<Giverny> php
<edenc> xispirito: pois é, programadores ruby e php no mundo da programação web são equivalentes a sysadmins windows no mundo do sysadmin
<Giverny> linguagens com tipagem dinâmica
<Giverny> ao contrário das estáticas
<edenc> Giverny: ruby é de 1995, mas velho que perl 5
<Giverny> como o c, java ...
<xispirito> edenc, entendo seu drama =)
<Giverny> edenc mas é a da atualidade
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> e php é de 1994
<edenc> python é de 89
<Giverny> -.-
<Giverny> e java?
<Giverny> e cobol?
<Giverny> e c?
<Giverny> de que data são?
<Giverny> -.-
<edenc> se python é o que há de mais novo no teu mundo cara, eu só posso sentir pena de você
<xispirito> ah, C é massa, nem vem...
<edenc> java é mais recente que python
<xispirito> C e CVS
<Giverny> edenc a coisa mais nova no meu mundo
<xispirito> \o/
<edenc> 1996
<Giverny> é cofeescript
<Giverny> coffeescript
<Giverny> :D
<edenc> cruzes...
<Giverny> isso é o que é mais novo
<Giverny> mais novo que erlang
<xispirito> C e CVS e OpenBSD \o/
<Giverny> O.o
<edenc> meu deus...
<Giverny> tou mentindo edenc
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> uma linguagem de macro pra javascript é novidade pro Giverny, hahahahaha
<edenc> depois dessa vou dormir
<xispirito> aaaaa, tava bom o troll session
<xispirito> to me divertindo
<Giverny> edenc macro?
<Giverny> tu tá é doido
<Giverny> -.-
<edenc> só se for outro cofeescript
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> já vi que ce é trollador
<Giverny> universal
<Giverny> de linguagens
<Giverny> ;~\
<edenc> porque o coffeescript que eu conheço é aquele markup
<edenc> que gera javascript
<edenc> só que aí você vai usar coisas como closure no javascript e não consegue
<edenc> porque não tem como o coffeescript implementar
<Giverny> edenc markup?
<Giverny> -.-
<edenc> a semântica não deixa
<Giverny> markup é html
<Giverny> css?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/
<Giverny> veja ae edenc
<xispirito> C, CVS, kernel monolitico...
<xispirito> vocês tão por fora
<Giverny> xispirito hauhea
<edenc> Giverny: eu sei o que é, é uma idéia retardada
<xispirito> ^^
<Giverny> edenc retardada?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> edenc ela torna a linguagem mais próxima da linguagem humana possível
<edenc> Giverny: escreve uma closure em coffeescript aí pr amim vai
<Giverny> edenc isso é retardado?
<Giverny> =\
<introuble> acho q vou desistir de usar função nesse caso
<xispirito> ainda bem que não vivo de programar...
<edenc> xispirito: você é sysadmin?
<Giverny> introuble veja o que respondi a respeito do c
<xispirito> só preciso manter os outsiders fora e fazer coisas funcionar
<Giverny> lá
<xispirito> #funcionatrem
<xispirito> nossa
<xispirito> esse vinho é bom
<edenc> xispirito: já topou com arquivos que alguém meteu um chmod 666?
<edenc> err
<edenc> 777
<xispirito> ^^
<edenc> xispirito: eu te pago um liebfraumilch, se foi alguém que não fosse um programador php, hahaha
<edenc> introuble: cara, explica o problema exato
<xispirito> edenc, você é perverso com o php
<xispirito> é legal...
<edenc> não cara
<edenc> eu até uso coisas feitas em php
<edenc> é útil
<edenc> porque permite pessoas que não sabem programar fazer alguma coisa
<edenc> mas vai implementar uma máquina virtual em php
<Giverny> aheuah
<edenc> ou um jogo 3D
<Giverny> credo
<Giverny> edenc é muito troll
<xispirito> acho que php não foi pensada com este intuito
<xispirito> eu não escrevo kernel em javascript
<edenc> xispirito: escreve sim! teve um cara que escreveu
<__Snooker__> nossa implementar uma maquina virtual em php........eu escutei isso...
<edenc> xispirito: pera que vou te mostrar, um kernel linux em php
<edenc> ops
<edenc> em javascript
<xispirito> e ele é normal?
<edenc> xispirito: sim
<Agua> xispirito teve um cara que fez um emulador x86 em javascript e roda linux
<xispirito> foi você !?
<edenc> xispirito: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<xispirito> hahaha
<edenc> faz isso com coffeescript
<edenc> :P
<Giverny> isso eu já vi
<edenc> Agua: ah é, isso mesmo, é um x86
<Giverny> aliás js é facinho
<edenc> que roda linux
<Giverny> pelo menos eu acho
<Giverny> mas é ridículo não ter
<Giverny> uma boa orientação
<Giverny> realmente é o maior defeito do js
<edenc> ?
<edenc> orientação a objetos?
<Giverny> falei que não tem uma boa
<edenc> nossa
<Giverny> não tem class
<Giverny> vai dizer que tem edenc
<Giverny> ?
<xispirito> heh
<edenc> Giverny: é OO baseado em protótipo
<Giverny> edenc ah bom
<edenc> é melhor do que class
<edenc> :P
<Giverny> edenc que susto viu troll
<Giverny> que susto!!
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> Giverny: http://joose.it/
<Giverny> edenc hoje em dia a manha do js
<Giverny> é usar objetos literais
<Giverny> nego tá usando pra tudo
<edenc> javascript
<edenc> olha aí as classes
<edenc> OO baseado em protótipo é tão flexível que é trivial emular classes
<Giverny> ah para
<Giverny> isso ae é
<Giverny> objeto literal
<Giverny> -.-
<Giverny> sabia que tu ia mostrar algo assim
<Giverny> ehauha
<Giverny> já tava adivinhando!!!
<edenc> Giverny: bom, na literatura de programação, isso se chama "Orientação a Objetos baseado em protótipo"
<edenc> meta-programação
<Giverny> edenc nome bonito pra pouca coisa
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> pouca coisa?
<xispirito> cruzes, e eu achava só "programação" ja complicado o bastante
<edenc> ah é
<edenc> programador php não gosta de ler livro
<edenc> tinha esquecido desse detalhe
<Giverny> edenc seu troll
<Giverny> edenc http://www.javascriptkit.com/javatutors/oopjs.shtml
<Giverny> vai ler
<edenc> "prefiro php, li um tutorial e em 15 minutos já tava programando"
<edenc> é a desculpa que sempre ouço pra dizer que php é melhor
<xispirito> edenc, mal eu pergunte, que idad o sr. tem?
<xispirito> #idade
<edenc> "prefiro windows, cliquei no 'install' e funcionou certinhop"
<Giverny> para edenc
<edenc> xispirito: 29, porque?
<introuble> .......
<xispirito> por nada, só curiosidade
<Giverny> eu uso qualquer porra que me dê produtividade
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> mas não quer dizer
<xispirito> eu uso algo que funcione
<Giverny> que eu não saiba um javinha funcional
<Giverny> um c zin básico
<edenc> xispirito: "funcionar" é relativo
<xispirito> edenc, a contento
<introuble> o canal de C da freenode é... faça uma pergunta, primeira resposta "retarded! Go back to 1st grade! Learn to read"
<edenc> o que funciona agora, pode não funcionar depois
<edenc> introuble: fala aí cara, qual o problema?
<xispirito> update!?
<xispirito> introuble, huauhhau
<Giverny> introuble verdade
<Giverny> nego não tolera mesmo
<xispirito> eu gosto de ir la e perguntar, pra que serve #include<stdio.h>
<xispirito> eles discutem e xingam por horas
<edenc> introuble: é, os caras na freenode exigem um conteúdo bom
<xispirito> é muito engraçado
<edenc> introuble: mas, explica aí o problema
<edenc> introuble: int foo(int bar) {} é a sintaxe
<__Snooker__> xispirito, cara eu estou me espocando de rir dessas tuas tiradas....
<xispirito> __Snooker__, é a primeira pessoa que acha minha humilde persona egraçada
<edenc> Giverny: então cara, produtividade não é a única coisa que interessa
<Giverny> acho que as pessoas não deveriam ter preconceito
<Giverny> com linguagens
<Giverny> tem nego que sabe java mas faz merda
<Giverny> o code todo
<edenc> não é preconceito, todas as linguagens que eu falo mal eu já usei
<edenc> então não é "pré" conceito
<edenc> é conceito mesmo
<xispirito> edenc, ja usou haskell?
<edenc> xispirito: sim, adoro
<Giverny> tai haskell!!!
<Giverny> :X
<Giverny> vai falar mal de haskell agora edenc
<Giverny> ?
<xispirito> tava pensando em estudar...
<edenc> haskell é pra mim a melhor linguagem que existe
<Giverny> menos mal
<Giverny> tá melhorando o nível
<Giverny> eauha
<xispirito> edenc, me diz algo bom ai que foi feito em haskell
<edenc> eu rodo xmonad
<edenc> xispirito: xmonad
<edenc> é um window manager
<xispirito> eu usei e gostei mais do i3
<edenc> eu recompilo ele e recarrego sem fechar nada
<edenc> porque haskell é funcional e imutável
<edenc> e são cerca de 2 mil linhas
<edenc> um gerenciador de janelas completo!
<edenc> xispirito: só que, é funcional
<edenc> não tem variável
<edenc> não tem estruturas de loop
<Giverny> -.-"
<introuble> é uma fórmula. Ela recebe um X e pega o resultado de duas outras fórmulas tb calculadas com esse mesmo X. Daí ele guarda esse valor calculado num Y. Na próxima iteração, o X é subsituído pelo Y. Ele itera isso, mil vezes. Funciona perfeitamente bem como um loop FOR comum. Só q, passando toda essa fórmula pra uma função, gerou um problema. func(foo()). foo precisa de parametros de fora de func. tentei declarar no func(), mas aí c
<introuble> omeçou a dar erro de compilação, parametro declarado errado ou algo do tipo
<xispirito> edenc, funciona sim, só achei pouco flexivel
<Giverny> se trollar haskell eu vou dormir
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> ué, não to trollando
<edenc> to falando que é bom
<edenc> não ter variável é uma coisa boa
<edenc> ser imutável também
<xispirito> isso almenta a segurança do código a niveis estratosféricos...
<xispirito> mas é pouco flexivel
<edenc> xispirito: nem
<xispirito> almenta
<xispirito> ahuauhuha
<edenc> xispirito: você pode rodar código haskell em várias máquinas separadas, sem mudar nada na lógica
<edenc> porque é imutável
<edenc> quicksort [] = []
<edenc> quicksort (s:xs) = quicksort [x|x <- xs,x < s] ++ [s] ++ quicksort [x|x <- xs,x >= s]
<edenc> um quicksort em haskell ^
<edenc> introuble: int formula(int x) { <mesma coisa do loop aqui>; return y }
<xispirito> vou estudar esta linguagem
<Giverny> cara haskell ftw!
<edenc> haskell também não tem operadores de matemática implementados nativamente
<Giverny> :D
<edenc> matemática é uma biblioteca
<edenc> se você quiser implementar uma matemática completamente diferente, você pode
<edenc> é ultra-foda
<Giverny> haskell com lua também fica muito louco!
<introuble> com um X só de parametro é fácil
<edenc> introuble: de quantos você precisa?
<Giverny> introuble cara uma função na qual você passa parâmetros ela é chamada de função parâmetro
<edenc> introuble: você tá tendo dificuldade de retornar mais de um valor da função? é isso?
<Giverny> pode passar vários parâmetros na função ai que você tá fazendo
<Giverny> x/
<Giverny> edenc ele tá com dificuldade de entender
<Giverny> como passa os parâmetros e exibe
<edenc> Giverny: a propósito, haskell também é "antigo" :P
<edenc> é de 1990
<Giverny> "antigo"
<Giverny> :/
<edenc> a linguagem mais recente que se falou aqui hoje e que é relevante, é lua
<Giverny> feita no Rio de Janeiro
<Giverny> =\
<edenc> introuble: porra cara, assim você vai ser zuado em qualquer lugar
<Giverny> e só gringo usa
<edenc> introuble: responde
<Giverny> é uma vergonha pro Brasil
<Giverny> :/
<edenc> err
<edenc> eu não compraria um notebook positivo
<xispirito> hahahah
<edenc> só porque é feito no brasil
<Giverny> tenso...
<edenc> as pessoas adotam o que é útil
<Giverny> blizzard tá lá usando lua
<Giverny> a torto e a direito
<Giverny> engine de jogos
<xispirito> blizzard me lembra blackthrone
<Giverny> louca!
<edenc> só como scripting
<xispirito> o/
<edenc> os jogos mesmo são C++
<Giverny> edenc sim
<edenc> não dá pra usar uma linguagem como lua pra desenvolver um jogo como starcraft
<Giverny> porra mas acho que tinha que ter uma linguagem
<edenc> é lento demais
<Giverny> melhor que c e c++
<Giverny> pra jogos
<xispirito> php
<edenc> as fábricas de jogos só usam C++ por causa da quantidade de bibliotecas
<Giverny> xispirito ahuahe
<edenc> não é necessariamente a melhor
<introuble> http://pastebin.ca/2074428 esse é o treco
<xispirito> hahhuahu
<Giverny> edenc você usaria o que?
<edenc> fortran seria uma boa linguagem pra se implementar jogos, mas o pessoal que se envolve com desenvolvimento de jogos prefere aprender C++, é cultural
<Giverny> pra dar o máximo de desempenho
<Giverny> ;x
<Giverny> e usar tudo do processador!
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> não existe "máximo"
<edenc> mas existe "razoavel"
<edenc> perl é razoável porque roda C
<edenc> eu já implementei um joguinho em perl
<edenc> em 3D
<xispirito> me diz que não foi o cavaleiros do zodiaco pra nokia
<edenc> fazendo chamadas pro GLUT
<Giverny> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> o pior jogo que ja vi
<edenc> que é uma lib em C
<introuble> a estrutura é aquela lá do pastebin
<edenc> introuble: tá faltando os tipos de var e var2, são ints?
<edenc> xispirito: foi um joguinho horrível como prova de conceito
<introuble> são double
<edenc> o frozen bubble é implementado em C
<edenc> ops
<edenc> perl
<Giverny> introuble tem que tipar todos os parâmetros pls =/
<edenc> perl e SQL
<edenc> err
<edenc> perl e SDL
<xispirito> um jogo em sql
<xispirito> ha!ache a tabela perdida
<edenc> é, foi costume de digitar "sql"
<xispirito> usando, claro, php
<Giverny> aheuahe
<edenc> xispirito: bom, dá pra implementar mandelbrot em sql
<edenc> http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Mandelbrot_set
<edenc> roda aí
<Giverny> vou te mostrar porque php é ruim edenc
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Giverny> pq agora a m$ tá adotando então tá começando a ficar ruim
<xispirito> massa
<Giverny> ;~
<introuble> http://pastebin.ca/2074430
<Giverny> edenc tá descontinuando o asp
<edenc> Giverny: php é ruim porque era um monte de scripts em perl que viraram uma linguagem sem projeto ou estrutura
<Giverny> edenc deixa de trollagem.
<edenc> já ouviu falar da expressão "pau que nasce torto nunca se endireita"?
<edenc> Giverny: ué, estou mentindo?
<edenc> Giverny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHP#History
<edenc> "Rasmus Lerdorf initially created a set of Perl scripts he called "Personal Home Page Tools" to maintain his personal homepage"
<xispirito> eu ja i isto
<xispirito> #li
<introuble> http://pastebin.ca/2074432
<Giverny> php é tão ruim edenc que hoje em dia
<Giverny> se usa php em tudo
<Giverny> linha de comando
<Giverny> com processos paralelos
<Giverny> em interfaces pra desktop
<Giverny> e tudo + que for preciso
<edenc> Giverny: se quantidade de uso fosse indicador de qualidade, o uno mille seria o melhor carro do mundo
<edenc> e o windows seria o melhor sistema operacional
<edenc> quantidade != qualidade
<Giverny> -.-"
<edenc> o uno realmente é um bom carro pra quem se importa mais com a economia de combustível do que com sua coluna vertebral
<Giverny> cara a linguagem
<Giverny> mais fácil de usar
<Giverny> é o ruby
<Giverny> na minha opinião
<edenc> porque?
<edenc> ruby não é retrocompatível
<edenc> quando saem versões novas de ruby, você precisa re-escrever uma porção de cosias
<Giverny> porra tu já viu a orientação do ruby como é?
<edenc> já, é um lixo
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> é ridículo
<Giverny> de fácil
<edenc> fácil != bom
<edenc> ruby é responsável pelo fail whale do twitter
<Giverny> fácil === produtiva
<edenc> também não
<Giverny> claro que é
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> foi o programador
<edenc> o twitter tá tendo que re-escrever tudo
<Giverny> que fez merda no twitter
<Giverny> dai eles tiraram e meteram java pra web
<edenc> isso é produtividade no teu mundo?
<xispirito> === -- Error, Syntax error on line 1
<Giverny> era ruby on rails
<Giverny> um fw pra web de ruby
<edenc> um lixo
<edenc> cara, coisas fáceis atraem pessoas sem estudo
<Giverny> -.-"
<edenc> e pessoas sem estudo produzem coisas úteis
<edenc> mas mal-feitas
<Giverny> edenc o negócio é produzir
<edenc> é por isso que tem milhões de plugins pra wordpress
<Giverny> depois outra pessoa vem e trata o código
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> não é assim que funciona
<xispirito> assim o kernel linux sobrevive =)
<edenc> se fosse assim o twitter tinha resolvido o problema há anos
<Giverny> já vi coisas que eram procedurais
<Giverny> sem orientação nenhuma
<edenc> e pra cada plugin do wordpress
<edenc> tem um exploit também
<Giverny> mas pela utilidade nego tornou o código louco
<edenc> é o preço que se paga
<edenc> nada é de graça
<edenc> eu uso wordpress no meu blog, mas eu só falo besteira lá
<edenc> se hackearem, foda-se, eu coloco outro
<Giverny> pelo amor de deus né?!
<Giverny> wordpress agora é da m$
<edenc> mas eu não colocaria no blog da minha empresa
<Giverny> até que deu uma melhorada
<Giverny> eles não suportam mais ie6
<introuble> oq
<edenc> eu instalei em 5 minutos o blog
<edenc> e ficou "bonitinho"
<Giverny> coisa mais linda que o wordpress fez foi isso
<Giverny> :D
<edenc> então pro propósito serviu
<edenc> mas é uma merda
<edenc> fui customizar e desisti
<edenc> de tão porco que é o código
<edenc> prefiro pagar 50 mangos prum programador de php fazer por mim
<Giverny> nem o html é bem feito no wordpress
<edenc> lógico, não tem como estruturar bem o html quando tem lógica misturada no meio
<edenc> tem plugin que pisoteia o outro
<xispirito> blocos
<xispirito> opa, errei
<edenc> mas
<Giverny> wordpress ridículo com um xhtml de marcação fora dos padrões w3c
<Giverny> das novas normas
<Giverny> totalmente atrasado
<Giverny> sem reset de css
<Giverny> o css um lixo
<edenc> pelo menos isso dá emprego pros programadores ruins
<edenc> e eles deixam as vagas interessantes pra quem sabe :P
<Giverny> edenc você trabalha com que troll?
<edenc> eu sou consultor de TI independente, atualmente, trabalho pra cisco
<xispirito> a cisco usa CVS?
<edenc> bom, eu uso git
<Giverny> para com isso de cvs
<Giverny> ehhuah
<xispirito> ^^
<edenc> xispirito: sério que você usa cvs?
<Giverny> só quero que a m$ faça um mvc em php
<Giverny> só isso
<Giverny> ;]
<xispirito> edenc, só pra atualizar os sources do openbsd, que tem repos cvs
<salsa> alguem pode me ajudar com o samba? eu instalei bonitinho e tudo mais... ele aparece o compartilhamento e tudo mais... porem qndo tento acessar do windows.. os arquivos do linux.. ele diz que nao tenho permissao ... alguem sabe se tem que configurar mais algo?
<Giverny> dai vou rir do edenc
<edenc> Giverny: o symfony não é ruim
<edenc> Giverny: pros padrões do php
<Giverny> edenc para com isso =P
<edenc> mas, é php
<edenc> não tem jeito
<Giverny> acho que vou em Sp
<Giverny> tirar meu certificado zend
<Giverny> =~
<edenc> a web app que eu desenvolvo na cisco, cria redes virtuais sob demanda, pra fazer sessões de treinamento
<edenc> antes de passarem pra gente
<edenc> passaram pro pessoal do php
<edenc> e depois pro pessoal do java
<Giverny> java é fácil d+
<Giverny> quero php agora
<edenc> a gente montou em perl com 25% do orçamento
<Giverny> @troll
<salsa> alguem pode me ajudar com o samba? eu instalei bonitinho e tudo mais... ele aparece o compartilhamento e tudo mais... porem qndo tento acessar do windows.. os arquivos do linux.. ele diz que nao tenho permissao ... alguem sabe se tem que configurar mais algo?
<edenc> ué, to falando sério
<introuble> gamedev so tem troll
<Giverny> salsa ce já procurou no google?
<salsa> yep
<edenc> Giverny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEkn3pgpeic
<xispirito> introuble, pessoas decente dispostas a conversar é algo raro
<Giverny> salsa http://www.madeira.eng.br/wiki/index.php?page=Compartilhando+arquivos+e+diret%C3%B3rios+com+o+Samba+em+Redes+Windows
<edenc> Giverny: monta aí, em php, te dou o dobro do tempo
<xispirito> #decentes
<edenc> um ano
<edenc> a gente montou isso em 6 meses
<introuble> mas tb, na gamedev ta cheio de gente querendo criar jogo do dia pra noite e aprender a criar hello world ao mesmo tempo
<Giverny> edenc ainda uso jquery
<edenc> cruzes
<edenc> jquery é o php do javascript
<edenc> pense num bagulho lento e mal-estruturado
<Giverny> edenc certeza
<salsa> o compartilhamento esta funcionando.. soh que nao consigo acessar
<Giverny> e vai ficar melhor
<Giverny> que esse ai edenc
<Giverny> eehau
<Giverny> pelo menos a interface vai
<edenc> Giverny: a interface veio dos designers php da cisco, hahahaha
<Giverny> meu css é mais profissa que esse ae
<Giverny> eheauh
<Giverny> garantido
<edenc> eu fiz só o backend
<edenc> mas
<edenc> o mais trivial nesse sistema é o backend
<edenc> err
<edenc> o front-end
<edenc> se fosse front-end o problema, a cisco contratava 100 desenvolvedores php e pagava 10 mangos a hora pra cada um
<xispirito> huahuahua
<edenc> daí eventualmente um deles ia cagar algo razoavel
<Giverny> para edenc
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> eu tou na vanguarda do css
<Giverny> css3
<Giverny> sass
<Giverny> haml
<salsa> exit
<Giverny> tudo ai que ce imaginar
<Giverny> as melhores práticas de tudo
<edenc> as máquinas virtuais dos dispositivos da cisco
<Giverny> noob tem vários
<edenc> rodam em 3 sistemas operacionais diferentes
<Giverny> por ai espalhados no mundo
<Giverny> ;]
<edenc> solaris, linux e netbsd
<edenc> daí tem que levantar e botar cada dispositivo pra conversar com os outros, etc.
<xispirito> usam netbsd de firewall?
<edenc> xispirito: não, tem alguns dispositivos que só tem implementação de VM pra netbsd
<edenc> porque raios eu não sei
<edenc> tem outros só pra linux
<xispirito> é...
<edenc> e outros só pra solaris
<edenc> eu acho que a cisco põe várias equipes pra desenvolver
<edenc> e a primeira que terminar leva
<edenc> estilo o que eu falei do php lá em cima
<edenc> daí o pessoal do netbsd terminou primeiro a vm
<edenc> então para tudo e roda no netbsd mesmo, fazer o que... haha
<Giverny> netbsd
<Giverny> com ipfw
<Giverny> ownz your world
<edenc> mas
<Giverny> :)
<edenc> isso não interessa
<xispirito> edenc, na real tu tinha que fazer um OS, com uma linguagem de programação foda, tudo sozinho, só assim seria bom
<Giverny> qualquer cgizin faz isso ae edenc
<Giverny> e com velocidade
<edenc> a gente só roda netbsd porque a vm só roda lá
<Giverny> edenc tu usou o que ai?
<Giverny> java?
<edenc> perl
<edenc> eu faço quase tudo em perl
<edenc> e as vezes C
<edenc> xispirito: já tem, qualquer derivado de unix (que não seja solaris) e um perl razoavelmente recente dá pra trabalhar bem ;)
<xispirito> tambem não vo com a fuça do solaris
<edenc> aliás...
<edenc> também não me dê um redhat... pelo amor de deus
<edenc> já peguei um RHEL pago, com bug no gcc
<edenc> isso mesmo, no *gcc*
<edenc> põe o bug em qualquer lugar
<edenc> menos no gcc, pelo amor de deus
<xispirito> no linux, vou de debian ou slackware
<edenc> no trabalho a gente costuma chamar red hat de RHELL
<xispirito> haahha
<Giverny> isso porque é pago
<Giverny> imagina se não fosse
<Giverny> =\
<edenc> no caso
<edenc> eu só usei rhell porque era uma sgi altix
<edenc> e só a red hat tinha kernel com suporte a numalink
<edenc> depois o suse implementou
<edenc> mas aí já tinham comprado o red hat
<xispirito> o fedora é melhor que o red hat ainda
<xispirito> ja vi servidor fedora, de empresa grande...
<edenc> é, mas não tinha kernel numalink pro fedora
<xispirito> só da merda
<edenc> daí se instalasse na altix, ia ter que usar os 10 cores individualmente
<edenc> o numalink interliga os cores com fibra ótica
<edenc> daí o kernel consegue usar como se fosse um único processador multicore
<xispirito> doido
<edenc> é, era lindo botar o algoritmo pra rodar usando os cores e ficar olhando com top
<edenc> 10 itanium2 trabalhando, de 2 semanas, passou pra 2 minutos
<edenc> depois eu meti o banco num ramdrive
<edenc> caiu pra 70 segundos
<xispirito> quanto custa uma maquina destas?
<edenc> na época, foi R$ 250k
<edenc> mas, a SGI faliu
<edenc> não vendem mais
<xispirito> o john the ripper ia ficar feliz
<edenc> http://www.sgi.com/products/remarketed/servers/altix350.html
<xispirito> show
<edenc> xispirito: era um laboratório de bioinformática
<edenc> rodava um algoritmo chamado "blast"
<edenc> que faz fuzzy-matching de strings
<edenc> pra comparar dna
<edenc> cada run tinha 15 GB de texto pra comparar
<xispirito> esses dias li que tem pessoal fazendo pesquisas nesta área com cluster de ps3
<edenc> põe o php pra tratar isso :P
<Giverny> trata de boa
<edenc> ah é, trata sim
<Giverny> cara o php tá tratando
<Giverny> o fb
<edenc> mas quando terminar, já vamos estar em marte
<Giverny> claro que o compilador foi mudado
<edenc> meu, você é teimoso
<Giverny> mesmo assim
<Giverny> é php purinho
<Giverny> ehauh
<edenc> o php no facebook só gera html
<Giverny> não não
<Giverny> aehuah
<edenc> concatena um monte de strings
<Giverny> pra que gerar html
<Giverny> -.-
<edenc> só isso
<xispirito> loop?
<Giverny> para edenc
<edenc> o heavy lifting dos dados
<edenc> é em C++
<edenc> :P
<Giverny> tu é muito troll edenc
<Giverny> tu viu o blog do cara lá falando
<edenc> não, eu sou realista
<Giverny> realista nada
<Giverny> é troll
<edenc> Giverny: não, eu bebi umas cervejas com ele e a gente se divertiu pacas dando risada do php, haha
<Giverny> para de mentir
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> ehehe
<xispirito> e eu vou tirar o mofo
<xispirito> depois apareço
<edenc> xispirito: sim, o ROI do ps3 como processador é excelente
<introuble> Giverny: entendi a confusão toda
<Giverny> http://ja-jp.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2356432130
<Giverny> ainda tá contribuindo
<Giverny> pra melhoria do php
<Giverny> o pessoal do fb
<Giverny> introuble era só a tipagem dos parâmetros
<Giverny> introuble que tava faltando
<Giverny> no code em c
<introuble> pelo q pesquisei. O problema é q precisa usar recursão, a função chamar ela mesma
<edenc> Giverny: "You might have noticed that the user-facing portion of Facebook is written in PHP"
<edenc> Giverny: "*user-facing portion*"
<edenc> capiche?
<Giverny> nada
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> tão falando que no php 6
<Giverny> já vai ter código novo do fb
<edenc> e daí
<edenc> ainda é só o front-end
<introuble> pq a fórmula é assim, calcula, depois calcula de novo com o último valor calculado, precisa fazer função recursiva pra isso
<Giverny> 100% de melhoria
<Giverny> introuble
<edenc> php não dá conta de processar a quantidade de dados que o facebook processa
<edenc> e certamente não lida com a complexidade algoritmica
<introuble> q tem o facebook?
<Giverny> introuble funções parâmetros são feitas apenas para guardar, exibir e retornar valores de parâmetros
<edenc> porque é uma linguagem montada pra concatenar blocos de html
<Giverny> edenc jamais
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> introuble: você quer substituir o loop por uma função?
<Giverny> Tenha o Facebook reescrito seu código ou desenvolvido um compilador para a linguagem, o site The Inquirer pontua que isto pode ser uma afronta à Zend, que discorda sobre a possível lentidão do PHP ser em sua máquina virtual Zend Engine.
<Giverny> Nesta terça-feira o Facebook deve tornar público o seu projeto, e é esperado que este seja disponibilizado para o público sob uma licença de código aberto
<edenc> introuble: se for isso, você precisa sim de recursão
<Giverny> fb tá reescrevendo
<Giverny> o PHP
<Giverny> pra tornar ela melhor que linguagens como o java
<Giverny> ;~
<edenc> php nunca vai ser melhor que java
<edenc> pelo menos não em desempenho
<Giverny> vamos ver
<Giverny> ehaueh
<Giverny> nunca diga nunca
<edenc> não tem como implementar coisas como hotspots
<Giverny> o java parou no tempo
<Giverny> o php continua
<edenc> sim, java é muito ruim
<edenc> e php é pior ainda
<Giverny> imagina uma coisa que tá indo de vento em polpa
<Giverny> suportado
<edenc> Giverny: é "popa"
<Giverny> é
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> suportado pelas melhores empresas do mundo
<edenc> Giverny: "polpa" é o que sai quando alguém escreve php
<Giverny> o google
<Giverny> já adotou
<Giverny> no gmail
<Giverny> imagina ae edenc
<edenc> puta que pariu
<Giverny> réé
<Giverny> =]
<Giverny> ehauhae
<Giverny> é bom por ae
<edenc> haha
<edenc> você tá de sacanagem
<edenc> só pode
<Giverny> não tou
<Giverny> olha o gmail
<Giverny> que você vai ver ele todo em php
<edenc> o google tá migrando tudo pra go mané
<Giverny> que go o que
<Giverny> vê lá
<Giverny> o seu gmail
<Giverny> do que ele é feito
<edenc> é python e em breve vai ser go
<Giverny> nanão
<Giverny> ehauah
<edenc> Giverny: onde você leu que é php?
<edenc> link?
<edenc> só se mudou a 5 horas
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> se tipo
<Giverny> o orkut
<edenc> não não, cade o link
<Giverny> e a m$ adotassem de vez
<Giverny> o php
<Giverny> era o fim de muita linguagem pra web
<Giverny> que tem por ae
<introuble> facebook é programado no q?
<edenc> introuble: o front-end (a parte que gera o html) é php, o backend é C++, Java e Erlang
<introuble> os jogos do facebook são pesados pra kct
<edenc> introuble: mas aí é o javascript rodando na sua máquina
<introuble> tipo, se vc tiver um pentium 4 3ghz acho q ainda dá
<edenc> introuble: e o flash
<edenc> que tem nada a ver com o que o facebook roda
<edenc> pensa numa porcaria, é o tal do flash
<Giverny> flash
<Giverny> que é o fim do mundo
<Giverny> ehauh
<edenc> mas
<Giverny> stevie jobs já deletou
<edenc> se eu tivesse a escolha entre programar em actionscript ou php
<Giverny> da vida apple
<Giverny> =]
<edenc> eu pediria suicídio
<edenc> e se não desse, eu ia de actionscript
<edenc> Giverny: "steve"
<Giverny> prefiro js
<Giverny> a action
<Giverny> bem melhor js
<Giverny> do que action
<edenc> qualquer coisa é melhor que actionscript
<edenc> menos php
<Giverny> que troll
<edenc> acho que vou largar tudo
<Giverny> asp é melhor edenc
<edenc> e estudar física
<Giverny> ?
<introuble> flash se tivesse aceleração opengl...
<edenc> Giverny: asp não é uma linguagem, é uma plataforma
<Giverny> aheuha
<Giverny> active server page é uma plataforma?
<introuble> flash hoje em dia se o seu cpu for bem velho, single core, várias e várias gerações pra tras, nao roda, só arrasta
<Giverny> -.-
<Giverny> edenc troll
<edenc> Giverny: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms526064.aspx
<edenc> acho que eu sou masoquista
<edenc> estou me divertindo perdendo neurônios conversando com o Giverny
<Giverny> sei edenc
<Giverny> tu já trolou o mundo ae
<Giverny> ai deu uma dentro
<Giverny> ;~/
<edenc> bom, como eu ia falando
<edenc> vou largar minha carreira de desenvolvedor
<edenc> e estudar física
<edenc> pra inventar uma máquina do tempo
<edenc> e voltar pra assassinar a mãe do Rasmus Ledorf
<edenc> aliás, a bisavó, pra garantir
<dberg> hmmm, odio a php?
<dberg> continue...
<Giverny> rsrs
<Giverny> é muito troll dberg
<edenc> ô legado do inferno que esse cara trouxe
<Giverny> o edenc
<introuble> falando em fisica
<dberg> de vez eu quando eu esbarro com ele
<edenc> quando ele morrer, vão dar o prêmio darwin
<introuble> fisica tem calculo numerico
<Giverny> não dê ouvidos dberg
<Giverny> ehehe
<dberg> nah, tb estou lidando com php todo dia. entendo a situacao.
<edenc> dberg: ainda bem que não preciso lidar com php todo dia
<edenc> me livrei dessa praga há alguns anos
<dberg> php tem alguns detalhes inaceitaveis.
<introuble> acho q todas as linguagens tem coisas q todo mundo odeia
<edenc> php tem mais que as outras
<Giverny> aff
<edenc> alem de ser lento pacas
<dberg> concordo, mas php e' o exemplo maior de como nao desenvolver uma linguagem.
<dberg> isso eu nao concordo
<dberg> python e ruby sao mais lentos.
<dberg> mas esse nao e' o ponto.
<Giverny> sem dúvidas
<edenc> dberg: ruby sim, python não
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> python é mais ridículo
<Giverny> que php
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> trolle ae agora
<edenc> aff
<dberg> python pelo menos tem uma gramatica. linguagem 101.
<edenc> python é razoável
<dberg> e' bacana, python e ruby.
<edenc> infinitamente melhor que php ou ruby
<Giverny> meu deus
<edenc> olha um trechinho do wordpress
<Giverny> aheuh aquelas gambis
<edenc> <?php } elseif ( is_single() and !wp_attachment_is_image() ) { ?>
<edenc> cruzes...
<Giverny> que terminam com :
<edenc> vai achar o if que casa com essa merda como
<edenc> com um monte de html no meio
<edenc> na real
<dberg> isso nao e' culpa da linguagem
<edenc> eu admiro programadores php
<introuble> wordpress precisa de cache e outras coisas pra rodar rapido
<dberg> alias e' a parte que php funciona
<dberg> como scripting language
<edenc> os caras conseguem construir sistemas com essa merda
<introuble> wordpress com php sem aqueles caches e otimizações, não dá
<edenc> precisa ser um gênio
<Giverny> hauehauh
<edenc> pra lembrar o que todas as gambis fazem
<dberg> afff, code base onde eu trabalho tem ~2milhoes de linhas de php
<Giverny> aff olha isso
<dberg> so' nao e' pior que e' oscommerce
<Giverny> nego estraga o php
<Giverny> depois vem falar mal da gambiarra em forma de linguagem
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> que aos poucos tá se tornando algo bom
<edenc> não tem como programar em php sem ser gambi
<edenc> é gambi desde o começo
<introuble> 2 milhões de linhas, mas são várias pessoas, cada uma faz um bloco?
<Giverny> edenc sai dessa
<dberg> 20 programadores
<edenc> dberg: isso também é conhecido como "o conceito da horda mongol"
<dberg> o pessoal agora e' melhor
<introuble> daí ninguém le as 2 milhões de linhas, nem o arquiteto
<edenc> é o mesmo esquema, sempre
<dberg> os primeiros deixaram o legado
<edenc> põe 20 programadores php pra desenvolver
<edenc> depois de algum tempo um deles acerta o programa, por acaso
<introuble> cada um sabe umas milhares de linhas mas não sabe as milhares de linhas escritas pelos outros
<dberg> claro, isso e' normal em projetos grandes
<edenc> indiano que é bom, os caras são persistentes
<dberg> putz
<dberg> indiano sao os piores
<edenc> eu já vi um
<edenc> que saiu mudando os nomes das 150 vars
<edenc> uma por uma
<edenc> e testando no browser
<edenc> valente...
<edenc> eu pedia demissão
<introuble> vestibular na Índia pra entrar nas uni de lá é loucura
<Giverny> educação lá parece que é melhor que aqui
<dberg> sei la
<dberg> no brasil a coisa e' feia
<introuble> mas na Índia tem uma população imensa
<dberg> mas na india eu tambem nao acredito
<edenc> não
<edenc> os indianos ganham tudo na quantidade
<dberg> e nao aprendem a falar ingles
<dberg> fim do mundo
<introuble> e tem favelas gigantescas
<edenc> é inevitável, que dentro 1 milhão
<edenc> *dentre 1 milhão de indianos
<edenc> não tenha 1 cara inteligente
<Giverny> mas tem verdadeiros monstros
<Giverny> lá na india
<Giverny> que vão estudar nos EUA
<Giverny> com tudo pago
<introuble> e tem uns 100 dialetos
<dberg> eu tomei birra
<dberg> tem muito indiano por aqui
<edenc> se tiver um gênio em cada 100 mil pessoas, tem 120 mil gênios na india
<dberg> trocaria por brasileiros :)
<edenc> são duas grandes são paulo
<edenc> contendo apenas gênios
<edenc> pensa no estrago...
<Giverny> o moleque mais doido em pensamentos
<Giverny> que já vi
<Giverny> é um que faz mestrado na usp
<Giverny> em São Carlos
<Giverny> se já não tiver fazendo doutorado
<Giverny> ou sei lá
<edenc> eu me frustrei com mestrado
<Giverny> ele fazia física computacional
<Giverny> em São Carlos
<edenc> a academia no brasil não leva nada a sério
<Giverny> o cara era é um verme
<Giverny> programava desde os 13 anos
<Giverny> de idade
<introuble> curioso é q física computacional, na usp vc concorre junto com um grupo de fisicas e matematicas. Só q se vc contar só de fisica computacional, a concorrencia é de 0.9 por vaga o.O
<Giverny> enviou vários códigos pro morimoto
<Giverny> e o morimoto não quis por no kurumin
<edenc> ué, programar desde os 13 não é indicador de ser gênio
<Giverny> porque ele era guri
<edenc> eu não sou um gênio e programo desde os 10 :P
<Giverny> tá mais código em c com 13 sabendo extreming programing?
<Giverny> sei não heim?
<Giverny> ;/
<dberg> afff, extreme programming
<dberg> agile
<introuble> o curso é foda, vc tem toda a parte basica de fisica + toda parte basica de ciencias da computação com estrutura de dados e tudo. as partes de fisica moderna já é optativa
<edenc> extreme programing? POG com um nome bonito?
<dberg> vao pra PQP
<edenc> sim, aos 13 eu escrevia C, com 10 eu programava basic
<Giverny> tá bom edenc
<dberg> edenc: como voce reverte uma string em C
<edenc> com 14 eu montei um notepad com um editor hexadecimal
<dberg> sem pensar
<Giverny> agora com 29 ce já tá modifiando o kernel linux né edenc
<dberg> escreva ai
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> dberg: err, sei lá
<introuble> oq tem um editor hexadecimal?
<Giverny> *modificando
<edenc> dberg: eu não programo mais em C
<dberg> putz
<dberg> fail
<edenc> só quando preciso otimizar alguma coisa
<edenc> daí eu consulto as man pages
<dberg> conceito basico senhor
<Giverny> tá edenc
<Giverny> ele não parou o c
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> ele era chefe da equipe
<Giverny> de programação de competição
<Giverny> nacional
<introuble> entrei num forum de tradução de jogos, a galera usa hexadecimal, só q.... metade das pessoas copia tudo kkkkk
<dberg> e', o brasil e' complicado demais
<edenc> patch de kernel é outra área, não tenho interesse
<Giverny> edenc ele fez várias loucuras
<Giverny> por ae na vida
<edenc> dberg: cruzes, tem que manipular ponteiro? não tem uma lib?
<Giverny> de contrib
<dberg> putz
<dberg> vamos mudar de assunto
<edenc> ué, fala aí
<Giverny> edenc e ele não era troll de php
<edenc> inverter uma string é trivial
<Giverny> ehehauh
<edenc> Giverny: se ele for realmente inteligente ele não programa em php
<dberg> isso e' o tipo de pergunta basica pra entrevista de emprego
<dberg> ate' pra php onde eu trabalho
<dberg> voce contrata programador
<Giverny> ah tá
<Giverny> aqui
<Giverny> achei
<Giverny> http://pognation.wordpress.com/2008/07/02/desligando-o-seu-linux-com-o-botao-power-do-computador/
<dberg> nao programador php :)
<Giverny> vejam ae
<Giverny> pivetinho broca muito
<edenc> dberg: se saber o nome de uma função que inverte uma string em C é o critério pra ser contratado, não quero trabalhar nesse lugar
<Giverny> dberg eu tb não trabalharia em um lugar assim
<Giverny> ehaueh
<Giverny> é muita nerdagem
<edenc> não, é só o tipo de coisa que não precisa lembrar
<dberg> esse e' o problema
<dberg> isso nao e' pra lembrar
<edenc> porque man pages servem exatamente pra isso
<dberg> e' pra entender
<dberg> e nao
<dberg> isso nao esta' em man pages
<edenc> óbvio
<dberg> isso e' ciencia da computacao basico
<edenc> dberg: eu sou graduado em ciência da computação
<introuble> inverter string?
<Giverny> tá na man page sim dberg
<edenc> eu sei inverter uma string
<dberg> putz
<edenc> algoritmicamente
<dberg> isso
<edenc> eu não sei se em C já tem uma função implementada
<introuble> tipo futebol => lobetut ?
<dberg> isso
<dberg> em C
<dberg> um, dois
<dberg> ...
<Giverny> man page do google
<Giverny> eahuh
<introuble> eu faria com um array, daí guardaria num array com ordem ao contrario...
<edenc> dberg: então, só copiar os caracteres prum outro buffer iterando de trás pra frente
<dberg> ok, mas ai voce precisa de um outro array
<dberg> se voce tiver uma string 500MB
<Giverny> só passar pra um vetor
<dberg> voce vai criar outro array de 500 MB?
<edenc> ou fazer swap do primeiro caracter com o último
<Giverny> divide o vetor no meio e inverte
<Giverny> =]
<introuble> não aprendi swap ainda
<introuble> só sei pegar um vetor, guardar em outro, de tras pra frente, mas aí, é o dobro de memória
<Giverny> só isso...
<Giverny> =}
<introuble> tb não sei usar malloc
<dberg> ta' melhorando, mas ok, agora sem outro array
<dberg> e sem malloc
<edenc> while(i!=j){string[i++]=string[j--]}
<edenc> algo assim
<Giverny> pode fazer com laço sim
<dberg> ta' chegando la'
<edenc> com i inicializado pra 0 e j inicializado pra strlen(string)
<dberg> quase
<dberg> strlen
<edenc> dberg: agora, tenho um pra você
<introuble> eu fiz calcule x^4 + 2x^3 - 4x^4, um algoritmo pra esse tipo de expressão com n < 1000 e cada termo inserido pelo usuario.
<introuble> só q usei 3 vetores
<introuble> e 4 laços
<dberg> horners algorithm
<dberg> e' como voce calcula hashes para strings :)
<introuble> pq foi assim, primeiro calcula potencia, depois multiplica, por ultimo soma
<Giverny> mesmo assim ainda usaria
<Giverny> php pra web
<Giverny> ehahuahuha
<edenc> dberg: dada uma string "foo", quero localizar "fobo", "faoo" e "afboo" numa string de tamanho arbitrario
<dberg> sim, qualquer linguagem dinamica pra web e' a melhor opcao
<dberg> hash de foo
<edenc> dberg: hm, não acho
<dberg> e voce faz um rolling hash com cada string
<edenc> é uma boa escolha, mas não necessariamente a melhor
<dberg> comparando :)
<edenc> dberg: ok, mas, esqueci de mencionar, que quero a resposta antes da via láctea colidir com andrômeda
<introuble> putz... to com um scanf, daí vem um loop, no loop tem um break, to pensando noq q eu faço pra, se loop para no break, voltar pro scanf, sem usar go to
<dberg> knuth-morris-pratt
<dberg> O(n)
<edenc> dberg: teve que pesquisar né?
<dberg> nope
<edenc> sei
<dberg> tenho que perguntar esse tipo de coisa quase todo dia
<edenc> não tem problema pesquisar
<edenc> é esse o meu ponto
<edenc> o importante é saber o fundamento
<Giverny> que você acha de objective-c
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> ?
<edenc> nunca programei em objective-c, então não posso falar nada
<edenc> mas php é um lixo
<introuble> to pensando em fazer booleano sim nao, colocar o scanf e o loop dentro de um loop com a condição, usuário digita 1, volta, usuario digita 0, sai
<dberg> eu tambem nao, aprendi isso lendo
<dberg> mas eu tenho uma pergunta pra voce
<dberg> serio
<edenc> pra quem pra mim?
<dberg> como voce faria a regra de producacao pra php
<dberg> <? statements* ?>
<Giverny> introuble cara não é bom ficar usando loop
<edenc> putz, lembrar da gramática do php a essa altura do campeonato é dose
<Giverny> introuble se existir outras formas de fazer uma coisa você evita o loop
<dberg> escrevendo um parser pra php
<dberg> e o pior que a gramatica de php e' igual php
<dberg> uma piada
<introuble> go to ?
<edenc> dberg: a gramática do parser de SQL do mysql é uma piada também
<dberg> os blocos nao estao na gramatica
<dberg> ou seja, tem uma primeira passada
<edenc> tem várias ambiguidades ignoradas
<dberg> para pegar o conteudo
<edenc> dberg: a gramática de perl também é assim
<edenc> a única linguagem que consegue parsear perl é perl
<dberg> hmm imagino que ruby tambem seja por ai
<edenc> não
<edenc> ruby é 100% interpretada
<dberg> hmmm vou conferir
<dberg> as vezes acho uma solucao por la
<edenc> é igual a maioria das implementações de javascript
<dberg> a de javascript eu conheco, rhino
<edenc> o chrome é rápido porque o javascript é compilado
<dberg> hmmm
<dberg> chrome usa v8
<dberg> jit
<Giverny> sim
<dberg> igual os outros browsers
<Giverny> chrome usa v8
<Giverny> atualmente
<dberg> mas o v8 e' realmente outro nivel
<introuble> chrome passou o ff
<Giverny> sim
<edenc> dberg: outros browsers não
<Giverny> chrome é o melhor da atualidade
<Giverny> em código
<dberg> nao faco ideia como o ie8 lida com o js
<Giverny> grau de desenvolvimento superior
<introuble> ff tem algum bug, ele começa a usar muita muita memória conforme vc entra em sites com muitos scripts. Daí vc fecha, esvazia a memória, abre de novo, ele ta usando bem menos
<edenc> dberg: e pelo visto, não é jit
<edenc> bom, até o ie6 eu sei que o JS era interpretado
<dberg> ah sim
<Giverny> ie6 foi descontinuado praticamente
<edenc> ele vai executando assim que consegue reduzir a regra
<Giverny> pela sociedade atual
<Giverny> ;/
<dberg> heh, eu ainda tenho que lidar com ie6
<edenc> e o ruby é assim
<Giverny> até o wordpress parou
<Giverny> de lidar com o ie6
<Giverny> já era
<edenc> executa quando reduz a regra
<edenc> só o jruby que não é
<dberg> claro
<edenc> por isso que o ruby é lento pacas
<edenc> e tem uns side-effects bizarros
<Giverny> cara o jruby
<Giverny> é o ruby com a jvm
<edenc> que a implementação de jruby tem que imitar pra manter a compitibilidade, pffff
<edenc> *compatibilidade
<edenc> Giverny: jura? ó
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> mas continua lento
<Giverny> se o ruby não fosse lento
<edenc> é, lê o que eu acabei de falar
<Giverny> e não tivesse problemas
<Giverny> e tantos bugs
<Giverny> seria a linguagem que eu estaria usando pra web
<introuble> IF sem ELSE significa oq mesmo? se a condição IF é verdadeira faça, senão for, automaticamente não faz?
<Giverny> hoje
<Giverny> ehehe
<edenc> a implementação de jruby tem que imitar o ruby não-jvm
<edenc> a semântica do ruby depende do caminho que o interpretador percorre
<Giverny> introuble if = se
<edenc> não fosse por isso, até que seria uma linguagem razoável
<introuble> parte difícil de programar jogos são as regras
<Giverny> introuble else = se não
<edenc> introuble: não mesmo, haha
<edenc> introuble: a parte difícil de programar jogos é emular física
<Giverny> é isso mesmo
<edenc> em particular, fazer detecção de colisões
<Giverny> a física é a parte mais dificil dos jogos mesmo
<introuble> rpg
<Giverny> rpg não
<introuble> rpg com variação de ações
<Giverny> rpg parado não
<introuble> variação dos rumos
<edenc> introuble: não tem como implementar rpg tradicional num computador
<edenc> porque rpg tradicional não é determinístico
<edenc> mas, a engine do diablo 3 tá foda
<edenc> eu vi uns trailers impressionantes
<edenc> as cortinas se mexem com a brisa criada pelos personagens...
<introuble> diablo 2 cansou... pq ele é hardcore total, ficar massacrando o mouse e o teclado em busca de itens e lvl up
<eremitah> boa noite rapaziada
<eremitah> alguem vivo?
<introuble> o 3 provavelmente segue isso tb, mas muda o cenário, novos armamentos e blabla
<edenc> introuble: bom, mudou bastante coisa do 1 pro 2 então imagino que mude do 2 pro 3
<edenc> vou dormir
<introuble> fisica o problema é fazer algoritmo rapido, pq tem q aproximar, se a aproximação for muito muito proxima do real mas muito muito lenta...
<edenc> introuble: tem outros problemas além disso
<edenc> introuble: porque física precisa de funcões contínuas, e num computador, as funções são discretas
<Giverny> edenc boa noite troll
<Giverny> ehehe
<introuble> regra dos jogos, os jogadores são imprevisíveis.
<introuble> sempre tem uns exploits imprevistos
<Cocefraba> opa... agora sim!!!
<Cocefraba> bom dia a todos..
<Cocefraba> é a minha primeira vez com o linux... estou meio atrapalhado... rs
<Cocefraba> alguém pode me ajudar com algumas dúvidas?
<Cocefraba> baixei o ubuntu 11.04, estou tentando fazer o boot pelo pen drive mas não estou conseguindo... eu descompactei o .iso no pen drive, mas não está funcionando.
<jonathan_ON> Uma ajuda para um novato...
<paladinn> falai
<jonathan_ON> Bom, instalei o Ubuntu a poucos dias, no meu Not meia-boca...
<jonathan_ON> e ele não reconhece minha resolução de tela de 1366, fica no 1024, com a imagem enroscando
<jonathan_ON> No site do fabricante não tem driver para linux
<staimeer> qual notebook ?
<jonathan_ON> Philco PHN14505 com adaptador de video ati
<jonathan_ON> monitor led wxga
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: digita ai lspci |grep -i VGA
<staimeer> no terminal
<jonathan_ON> Tudo em uma linha só?
<staimeer> exatamente como escrevi pra vc
<staimeer> ctrl-c +v
<jonathan_ON> Ele me retornou: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: viu e sis
<jonathan_ON> Puxa... Mas continua sendo ruim...
<jonathan_ON> A pessoa q me apresentou o Ubuntu e me ajudou na instalação não soube resolver isto
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Existe alguma solução a mão para isso?
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: e 32 ou 64 ?
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: 64
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: abre o synaptic
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: aberto.
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Pelo que eu procuro?
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: sis
<staimeer> ve se ta instalado
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Esse está instalado: X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
<staimeer> e o outro ?
<jonathan_ON> Esse tb: X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
<jonathan_ON> Esse não: Control Gembird SIS-PM programmable power outlet strips
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: instala esse
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Ok, mandei instalar...
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/04/resolucao-correta-no-ubuntu-11-04-em-placas-sis-671672771-e-solucao-de-possivel-desempenho-ruim/
<staimeer> baixa o script
<staimeer> executa como root
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Ok... executar como root é usando o sudo, ou algo a mais?
<staimeer> sudo
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: depois vc segue a explicacao no blog
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Ok... valeu mesmo...
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: aproveita e da um sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-sis
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Agora ou depois de ter feito o processo?
<staimeer> agra
<staimeer> agora
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: o script tem uma linha errada
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Qual?
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: vai aonde vc baixou ele
<staimeer> clica com o botao direito
<staimeer> editar
<staimeer> tem uma linha
<staimeer> build essential
<staimeer> o correto seria
<staimeer> build-essential
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Ok... vou arrumar
<staimeer> se vc quiser te mando aqui modificado
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Pode ser... Qt aquele comando, ele me retornou isso:
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<jonathan_ON> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: fecha o synaptic
<jonathan_ON> Agora foi
<staimeer> qual dos passos ?
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: ?
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: poderia ser um pouco ms rapido, daqui a pouco vou ter q sair
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: O comando q me passou antes, fechei o Synaptic e foi...
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: editou o script ?
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Tb vou ter q dar uma saída... agradeço muito a ajuda... vou tentar seguir os passos aqui, minha rede está horrível...
<staimeer> okz
<staimeer> jonathan_ON: qualquer coisa so falar
<jonathan_ON> staimeer: Ok, muito obrigado pela força
<introuble> ubuntu é hoje a distro mais popular?
<staimeer> acredito q pra desktop sim
<paladinn> nops
<staimeer> tem  fedora tb
<paladinn> esse tipo de pergunta é relativa... mais popular onde ? pra q finalidade ?
<paladinn> mais popular é o + baixado ?
<xispirito> Hau
<Ducka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal!to com problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa
<Ducka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal!to com problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa
<Ducka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal!to com problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa alguem sebe o problema?
<Ducka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal!to com problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa alguem sabe o problema?
<SuBmUnDo> oi, boa tarde, tenho dois hds aqui no computador: 80 gb (sda - que deixo com backup) outro com 320 gb (sbd), dai o ubuntu ta instalado no sdb mas o grub ta no sda dai quando inicio aparece sistema operacional nao encontrado, como coloco o grub no sbd?
<valdergallo> o sdb precisa estar no setup da máquina como master e a inicialização deve partir dele
<SuBmUnDo> vou tentar valeu
<xGrind> alguem testando o lightdm?
<jardel_> Ola pessoal!to com problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa alguem sabe o problema?
<jardel_> problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa alguem sabe o problema?
<jardel_> problema na unity, so oculta se maxininizar a janela ta como auto-hide mas nao funfa alguem sabe o problema?
<ubuntero> jardel_, o auto-hide só funciona se a área onde a barra está estiver ocupada
<ubuntero> jardel_, uma janela maximizada ou alguma janela que invada a área dela
<jardel_> <ubuntero>: Como faço pra fica oculto aparecer quando passo o mouse ?
<jardel_> ubuntero: Como faço pra fica oculto aparecer quando passo o mouse ?
<ubuntero> jardel_, o comportamento dele é esse que te falei
<jardel_> ubuntero: antes tava oculta a barra ae qnd passava o mouse aparecia
<baconator2000> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o grub?
<baconator2000> tenho ubuntu em um hd e windows no outro, ubuntu foi instalado primeiro e agora n consigo fazer boot nele por causa do mbr do windows
<baconator2000> estou tentando configurar o grub pelo live cd mas fica dando erro?
<baconator2000>  warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<rodd> opa
<rodd> como faço dual boot para dois hds?
<onix> alguem ae
<onix> eu to tentando editar o sources.list
<onix> mais nao to conseguindo
<onix> to tentando adicionar um repositorio
<xispirito> onix, usando sudo?
<onix> eu acessei normalmente mesmo
<xispirito> dai você nunca vai conseguir
<onix> como eu posso chegar nessa Para isso, adicione este repositório ao /etc/apt/sources.list:
<onix> pelo terminal
<xispirito> use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xispirito> onix, conseguiu?
<onix> sim
<onix> obrigado
<xispirito> massa
<xispirito> edenc, tu tem a maior cara destes dj's que tocam em rave
<rodd> alguem usa macbuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-05
<Platao> iaio
<solteiro2> ou so meio novo no ubuntu como eu crio uma conta pelo terminal pra outro user ter direito so a navegar e tals coisas simples... e nao fazer download qualquer... so navegar e bater papo!?
<solteiro2> tento senha de entrada e tals...
<solteiro2> quando eu crio usando o sudo adduser n00b 0102030405
<solteiro2> a senha e tals
<solteiro2> essa porra quando inicializo por la da tanto erro
<solteiro2> que chega doi na vista aqui
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar como criar uma conta para um outro usuario e poder so navegar sem fazer downloads ou somente criar ....
<omelete> solteiro2,  adduser msm
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar?!
<solteiro2> eu usei
<omelete> passwd user
<solteiro2> so q da uns erro loco pow
<solteiro2> nao abre a interface
<solteiro2> vou tentar aqui denovo
<megalinux>  lkjblj
<licensed> peregrinator_six, opa diz ae
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe como faço pra barra unity ocultar automatico?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe como faço pra barra unity ocultar automatico?
<xispirito> ta e ae, qual é a boa?
<Ricardo__> dormir
<Ricardo__> é a boa
<Ricardo__> nesse frio congelando
<xispirito> aqui ta uma geladeira tambem
<Ricardo__> aki em poa 10 graus
<xispirito> e com muito vento por causa do mar
<Ricardo__> ate ta bom
<Ricardo__> ontem tava 6
<xispirito> vem pra praia que tu vai ver o que é frio
<Ricardo__> qual ubuntu usas xispirito?
<xispirito> Ricardo__, nem to usando ubuntu, ro no debian
<xispirito> #to
<Ricardo__> eu tb
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Ricardo__> debian rox
<xispirito> heh
<Ricardo__> sem frescura de unity
<xispirito> é massa mesmo
<xispirito> tudo funciona, bem leve...
<Ricardo__> vo manter o stable agora ate explodir
<Ricardo__> da pra tocar uns 3 anos
<Ricardo__> eheh
<xispirito> eu tambem, só saio do stable pro 7
<Ricardo__> ate qdo ele ficar oldstable
<Ricardo__> e ainda tiver update
<Ricardo__> vo ficar nele
<xispirito> quando sair o 7 eu ja troco
<Ricardo__> vixe
<Ricardo__> vai demorar uns 2 anos
<Ricardo__> eheh
<xispirito> eu sei, mas eu não to com pressa
<Ricardo__> sera q sai gnome 3 pro debian ate la?
<xispirito> ta funcionando
<xispirito> perigo não sair
<xispirito> auhauhauh
<Ricardo__> aham
<Ricardo__> tb acho q nao
<Ricardo__> so no 8
<Ricardo__> ahaah
<xispirito> mas por um lado isto é bom
<xispirito> não tenho talento pra beta tester
<Ricardo__> tu comeco no ubuntu?
<xispirito> começei no slackware
<xispirito> 9
<Ricardo__> na real eu comecei no win 3.11
<Ricardo__> dos 6.22
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<xispirito> 0.0
<paladinn> vovo
<Ricardo__> alias minto
<Ricardo__> dos 5.0
<Ricardo__> num 386 dx40
<xispirito> \o/
<Ricardo__> era afude
<xispirito> eu queria ter pego esta época
<Ricardo__> dos nunca dava pau
<Ricardo__> e os games eram massa
<Ricardo__> ahahaa
<Ricardo__> pra epoca é claro
<xispirito> eu até hoje jogo doom
<xispirito> nunca virei no nightmare
<Ricardo__> poxa cara doom com placa de som soundblaster
<Ricardo__> era o ouro
<xispirito> eu sou meio nostálgico em software
<Ricardo__> dai passei por todos windows
<Ricardo__> do 95 ao 7
<Ricardo__> ate o lixo de me
<Ricardo__> usei
<Ricardo__> alias minta o vista eu nunca usei
<Ricardo__> era tao podre q nao deu vontade
<xispirito> eu usei um pouco do xp
<Ricardo__> xp foi o q mais usei
<xispirito> e dai achei o slackware
<Ricardo__> acho q o melhor win ate hj
<Ricardo__> ae comecei no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> 9.04
<xispirito> mesmo assim dava muito problema
<Ricardo__> e ja era win ne so pra fliperama
<xispirito> e o mame?
<Ricardo__> ah cara os jogos pancada
<Ricardo__> tem q ter win nao adianta
<Ricardo__> wine é uma piada ne
<Ricardo__> mta gambiarra
<xispirito> é, pra games não há alternativa
<Ricardo__> alguns aplicativos leves
<Ricardo__> eu uso direto no wine
<xispirito> mas os fabricantes são muito trouxas, ps* é opengl...
<xispirito> e eles portam games
<Ricardo__> akeles q nao precisa meter mta gambiarra o resto é dual boot mesmo nao tem jeito
<xispirito> eu tinha uma máquina com xp que eu jogava fear
<xispirito> mas nem jogo mais
<Ricardo__> gnome tu usa?
<xispirito> uso
<Ricardo__> ate tentei usar kde mas ainda nao fluiu
<xispirito> eu não consigo gostar do kde
<Ricardo__> é bonitinho e tal
<Ricardo__> mas falta algo
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<xispirito> ou é gnome ou algum wm bem pequeno
<xispirito> *box
<Ricardo__> xfce um dia vou testar
<xispirito> é legal, mas quase tão pesado quanto o gnome, só é menor
<Ricardo__> é antes ele era leve
<Ricardo__> agora ja é pesado mesmo
<Ricardo__> level mesmo é o lxde
<xispirito> eu tava usando o xfce no openbsd, mas não tinha porque, botei gnome
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> e roda tudo q rola no gnome no xfce?
<xispirito> é, muita coisa instala libs do gnome
<xispirito> por isso não vale, só se você vai usar o básico
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> eu misturo libs
<Ricardo__> foda-se
<Ricardo__> tem alguns progs de kde q uso no gnome
<Ricardo__> e azar
<Ricardo__> k3b por ex
<Ricardo__> tem q usar o melhor dos dois
<xispirito> eu tambem, é que se usa o xfce teoricamente pra não se usar um gnome, mas não adianta usar xfce e carregar meio gnome...
<Ricardo__> aha
<Ricardo__> slack nunca tentei usar
<Ricardo__> ia dar trab demais e ando sem paciencia
<Ricardo__> eheeh
<xispirito> tem casos que o slack da menos trabalho...
<Ricardo__> e a maquina aki é razoavel
<xispirito> se você vai customizar o sistema, ou ta sem net...
<Ricardo__> nao precisa ser tao minimalista
<xispirito> slack vem por padrão com kde4, toda bugiganga e automont, isso e aquilo...não é mais como antigamente
<Ricardo__> gentoo capaz de ser pior ainda
<xispirito> sem dúvida
<Ricardo__> e tem o filho dele ae arch
<Ricardo__> q tem alguns fas
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<xispirito> é o linux mais trabalhoso do planeta
<xispirito> ou melhor, o OS mais trabalhoso do planeta =)
<xispirito> o arch nem é tanto
<xispirito> o gentoo é psicopata
<Ricardo__> leva horas compilando so o ambiente de trabalho ne?
<Ricardo__> tipo o gnome
<Ricardo__> eheha
<xispirito> leva horas compilando TUDO
<xispirito> de boot manager a kernel
<Ricardo__> eheeh
<xispirito> kde eu levei 15 horas
<Ricardo__> puts
<xispirito> openoffice 22
<Ricardo__> bah
<Ricardo__> o nego deixa fazendo
<Ricardo__> e vai sair ne
<Ricardo__> ou testa ela num note
<Ricardo__> velho q o cara nem usa mais
<xispirito> mas não minto, se souber fazer, é o linux mais rápido
<xispirito> mas pra mim nem compensa mais
<xispirito> é legal a experiencia
<Ricardo__> é diz q voa ne
<xispirito> bem configurado voa mesmo
<xispirito> mas hoje em dia sou um tanto vagabundo, debian stable ta bom
<xGrind> alguem da um help ;D
<xGrind> sempre q uso make da erro. alguem me ensina como usa? ;x
<Ricardo__> debian antigamente era na unha tb
<Ricardo__> agora ta tao facil quanto ubuntu
<Ricardo__> sem dificuldades nesse stable
<xispirito> xGrind, ta compilando o que?
<virtu> xgrind... da uma olhada no MakeFile
<xGrind> msn pecan
<xGrind> no repositorio ainda ta o antigo. no site baixei o 1.2
<xispirito> qual erro que da?
<xGrind> Package purple was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<xGrind> xispirito; http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-04-06-2011-223816.php
<xGrind> tem como dar uma olhada?
<xispirito> aham
<Ricardo__> quanta janela xGrind
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> Ricardo__; imagina qndo jogo Tibia ;x
<Ricardo__> ehehah
<xispirito> xGrind, ele ta reclamando de alguma dependencia
<xispirito> procura no site la onde tu baixou os sources pelas dependencias necessarias, ou no README
<xGrind> fmz
<xGrind> xispirito; mas é assim msm ne? make
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> alguem sabe se existe um tema de icones tipo moblin, preto e branco bem simples completo para gnome?
<xispirito> um tema assim: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/i.php?i=moblin
<solteiro2> aê :)
<xGrind> pra q serve o #!/bin/bash ?
<xispirito> cabeçalho
<xispirito> pro bash interpretar
<xGrind> hum
<xGrind> pq tipo. tem um script q dizem q faz a cam funcionar no skype. mas aki nao funcionou
<xGrind> mas se eu digitar o comando no terminal, dae funciona
<xispirito> o.0
<xGrind> ;D
<xGrind> esse script
<xGrind> #!/bin/bash
<xGrind> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<xispirito> era pra funcionar, mas se não funciona, faz alias
<illuminarch> alguem pode me da um dica de um microframwork pra ruby ?
<illuminarch> :(
<introuble> tenho um loop q obedece a x = b - f(b)/f'(b); b = x. Ele repete isso. Ele calcula um valor e põe no x. Daí ele pega esse valor e põe no b. To precisando criar um ponto no meio onde eu possa comparar se no meio dessa iteração, acontece de um valor ser identico ao anterior.
<paladinn> ==
<introuble> pq como essa fórmula insere valor calculado nela mesma, só tem duas variáveis. Acho q preciso de uma terceira.
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem pode ajudar ?
<xGrind> falae
<Duka_Aprendiz> xGrind:Opa!
<Duka_Aprendiz> xGrind:A barra de menus ate estava ocultando automatico mas como tive q formatar paro de funfa nao lembro como fiz a outra vez
<xGrind> Duka_Aprendiz; nao uso gnome ;x
<Duka_Aprendiz> xGrind:OK
<Duka_Aprendiz> A barra de menus ate estava ocultando automatico mas como tive q formatar paro de funfa nao lembro como fiz a outra vez.Alguem sabe como resolver?
<__Snooker__> Duka_Aprendiz, estais usando o gnome certo
<__Snooker__> faça o seguinte digite gconf-editor no prompt
<__Snooker__> e siga este caminho: /app/panel/default_setup/toplevels/
<__Snooker__> lá tem uma opção auto_hide tanto para o panel superior como inferior do gnome
<Duka_Aprendiz> __Snooker__: Cara acabei de resolver com esse link: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity2d?highlight=(unity)
<Duka_Aprendiz> __Snooker__: ante tinha feito pelo terminal mas nao deu certo agora fiz manual e funcinou coloquei o hide_mode para 1
<__Snooker__> é isso ai...
<Duka_Aprendiz> __Snooker__: vlw pela atençao
<__Snooker__> Duka_Aprendiz, disponha
<paladinn> http://www.rhok.org/event/s%C3%A3o-paulo
<mne7> o.o
<gustavoimago> ninguem fala aqui?
<illuminarch> nao
<illuminarch> é tudo bot
<mne7> eu falo
<illuminarch> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<illuminarch> kkkkkkkkk
<mne7> é que os caras ficam com medo de falar
<mne7> !dice
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'dice' not found
<eremitah> hehe
<mne7> !commands
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'commands' not found
<gustavoimago> como eu faço pra deixar meu ubuntu em portugues? fiz o update pro 11.04 e ficou tudo em frances???
<illuminarch> mne7 o bot daqui nao é inteligente
<mne7> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<illuminarch> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<illuminarch> !ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<illuminarch> !kernel
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'kernel' not found
<illuminarch> !linux
<ubottu-br> Linux é o kernel (núcleo) do sistema operacional Ubuntu. Muitos sistemas operacionais usam o Linux como kernel. Para mais informações sobre Linux em geral, visite http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(kernel)
<gustavoimago> como eu faço pra deixar meu ubuntu em portugues? fiz o update pro 11.04 e ficou tudo em frances???
<illuminarch> !linus
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'linus' not found
<mne7> !wiki commands
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'wiki commands' not found
<mne7> !?
<mne7> nao tem dice?
<gustavoimago> como eu coloco os cubos e janelas gelatinosas no ubuntu 11.04???
<mne7> :(
<illuminarch> gustavoimago basta que voce aprenda frances e acesse o menu e instale o pacote de idiomas
<illuminarch> apenas isso
<mne7> ei gustavoimago
<gustavoimago> illuminarch, onde fica o pacote de idiomas?
<illuminarch> dúvidas ? acesse www.google.com.br
<gustavoimago> illuminarch, eu acesso isso do menu sistema???
 * trooll hehehe
 * trooll do mau
<mne7> ei
<trooll> gustavoimago o sistema nao é seu é da canonical e outra o pacote do idioma esta disponivel em um kit dai voce escolhe o kitarromba ou kitdani entendeu?
<mne7> é serio nao tem comandos nao?
<mne7> o que faz os comandos é o bot?
<trooll> mne7 tem sim
<mne7> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<trooll> tem o comando vermelho e o de pacificacao
<anotherone> ultimo update que fiz no ubuntu o gnome breakou geral =/
<mne7> nao tem nao po
<anotherone> tive que reinstalar
<anotherone> me senti no windows denovo
<gustavoimago> trooll attendez, je suis étudiant en français ici pour trouver le système de menu et en entrant le google
<eremitah> :O
<eremitah> cortem a cabeça dele!
<gustavoimago> ninguém?
<gustavoimago> ¬¬
<eremitah> traumatizaram o menino
<eremitah> :(
<thds_fm> Bom dia, a paz!
<xispirito> #join #lynx
<xispirito> burro
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<Maninho> ubuntu adotou uma ideia, usuário você tem o que eu quero, como muda aquela tela boba do gdm?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal, boa tarde a todos!!!
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe se o emesene tem algum bug na parte de plugins? por que na aparece nada.
<omelete> tem ñ
<omelete> aparece nada oq?
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: Se vc for em plugins nao tem nenhum plugin nem como add.
<Duka_Aprendiz> Opçoes>Plugins
<omelete> acho q os plugins são instalados a parte
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: Mas no tutorial nao fala isso: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Emesene?highlight=(emesene)
<omelete> sudo apt-cache search emesene
<omelete> olha se vai aparecer algo sobre plugin
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: No nos comentarios que tem no central de programas tem comentarios que tem bugs e nao tem plugins
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete:vo tenta esse comnd
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: aparece essa linha : emesene - instant messaging client
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: to na versao 2.11.4 ja tem a 2.11.5
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: instalei ontem hj to vendo que ja tem a 2.11.5
<omelete> 2?
<omelete> 1.6 aqui
<Maninho> 2.XX nao tem pluguuin na lista
<omelete> deve ser isso entao
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: conferi ae: http://blog.emesene.org/2011/05/emesene-2115.html
<omelete> eh
<omelete> vi lá
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete: como faço pra atualizar pra 2.11.5?
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete:fiz o download .zip mas nao sei os cmds
<Maninho> so mudar o existente
<Maninho> ou pode rodar sem 'instalar'
<Maninho> almoço
<Duka_Aprendiz> omelete:nao entendi mudar o existnt
<omelete> nem eu hehe
<omelete> tem q extrair e compliar
<Duka_Aprendiz> ps nao sei como faz
<omelete> baixar aqui
<Duka_Aprendiz> ja extrai mas nao sei como continuar
<Duka_Aprendiz> compilar
<Maninho> aiaiai :/
<Maninho> entre onde estraiu, use cd emesene
<Maninho> ainda no terminal digite ./emesene
<Maninho> pliii :D
<Maninho> depois ainda no terminal ('fazer a instalação')
<Maninho> find / -name emesene
<Maninho> veja onde esta a pasta padrão, e manda toda a pasta nova
<Maninho> pliii :D cabou
<Duka_Aprendiz> Maninho: o diretorio onde extrair ja to pelo termnl
<Maninho> então já sabe o que fazer
<Duka_Aprendiz> Maninho: nao sei
<Maninho> :|
<Maninho> Duka_Aprendiz, manda um pwd no seu terminal, e cole para ver onde você esta
<Maninho> dentro de onde extraiu, existe uma pasta ('EMESENE') dentro desta pasta tem um arquivo em python chamado ('EMESENE') basta rodar o mesmo
<Duka_Aprendiz> Maninho:sim
<Maninho> vou comprar agua mineral fui
<Gladonias> Boa tarde povo.
<nelson___> ola pessoal!
<nelson___> sou razoavelmente novo nestas coisas do ubuntu e estou a precisar de ajuda
<nelson___> depois de ter instalado o drivers da nvidia pela opção "drivers adicionais" e ter reiniciado o pc aparece nessa janela do "drivers adicionais" "Este controlador foi adicionado mas não está a ser usado"! Será normal?
<nelson___> O Unity está a funcionar bem.... acho eu....
<nelson___> Estou a usar Ubuntu 11.04
<vitorlobo> nelson___, ao que parece...vc instalou um driver incompativel com seu hardware e por isso, n está sendo usado...mas se teu video está bom no ubuntu 11.04 , ótimo
<Giverny> edencn
<Giverny> edenc
<Giverny> php6 vem com suporte a unicode
<edenc> já era tempo
<edenc> 10 anos atrasado, mas chegou
<edenc> agora só falta suporte a ipv6
<__Snooker__> cuidado para não confundir as coisas, camada de aplicação com camada de rede
<__Snooker__> uma coisa não tem nada haver com a outra e é transparente para a aplicação
<Giverny> __Snooker__ a aplicação usa a camada de rede
<Giverny> muitas vezes!
<Giverny> __Snooker__ não é transparente pra aplicação
<Giverny> __Snooker__ muitos programas vão ter que ser alterados
<Giverny> se o IPV6 chegar ai de com força!
<__Snooker__> mas é transparente para ela.....A pergunta que faço, o que ela usa da camada de rede?
<Giverny> __Snooker__ cara existem programas que usam sockets portas upd tcp... praticamente tudo que existe na rede
<Giverny> __Snooker__ o povo tem essa visão errônea de camada OSI
<Giverny> mas as camadas não são independentes
<__Snooker__> isso....e socket udp e portas não quer saber se é ipv4 ou ipv6 e uma aplicação por padrão faz uso de outra aplicação da camada de aplicação que é o DNS e para ela não intedessa se é ipv4 ou ipv6
<Giverny> __Snooker__ engano seu
<Giverny> __Snooker__ tenho até hoje um regex de ipv4 em bash e acredito que existam várias outras aplicações que façam uso dessa prática
<__Snooker__> Giverny, você esta dando um exemplo de regex em bash que é outra coisa.....
<__Snooker__> quero dizer com relação a uma aplicação cliente servidor que utiliza alguma linguagem de alto nível...
<__Snooker__> digo linguagem de programação a nível de aplicação
<__Snooker__> talvez agora tenha explicado melhor o que queria dizer
<Giverny> __Snooker__ tenho regex em php e java
<Giverny> __Snooker__ c também e todos pra ipv4
<Giverny> __Snooker__ faz ae um de ipv6
<Giverny> com hexa
<Giverny> __Snooker__ certeza que tem várias aplicações que só usam ipv4.. Até o windows até pouco tempo atrás não usava ipv6
<Giverny> :/
<__Snooker__> espera ai...não vamos confundir as coisas......estava comentando que não faz diferença o uso do ipv4 e ipv6 para implementação de aplicações no nível cliente servidor.
<__Snooker__> agora você deve estár falando que sua regex é utilizada para alguma identificação de endereçamento ipv6...seria isso?
<__Snooker__> ai é outra coisa............Mas não deixaria de ser acessada dentro de uma rede ipv6 ou ipv4
<Giverny> __Snooker__ tunelado não é a mesma coisa
<__Snooker__> tunelado?....não entendi....no que você esta tentando chegar. Desculpe a ignorência mas programação não é a minha praia mas conheço alguma coisa
<__Snooker__> rsrsrs
<Giverny> __Snooker__ ow cara então pra que discutir
<Giverny> __Snooker__ tem que conhecer os dois primeiro
<Giverny> programação e redes
<__Snooker__> eu não estou discutindo só queria agora saber o que significa para você tunelado?
<Giverny> __Snooker__ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IPv6_tunnel_brokers
<sioux_> boa noite, estou usando Linux Mint, e tenho uma partição /home com o usuário czar, irei formatar e colocar ubuntu. Para não perde os dados, tenho que fazer um usuário diferente que czar para nãoo apagar os dados, ou ele automaticamente já "seta" minha home corretamente?
<Giverny> __Snooker__ http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/pseries/v5r3/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.aix.commadmn/doc/commadmndita/tcpip_ipv6_tunnel.htm
<Giverny> sioux_ dá pra criar o usuário com a nova home
<sioux_> posso fazer o processo normal, sem se preocupar com o home e usuário..
<Giverny> sioux_ você quer fazer back up da /home
<Giverny> ?
<sioux_> não..
<sioux_> so não quero perder oq tem lá, durante a nova instalação
<Giverny> sioux_ cara melhor tu fazer back up
<Giverny> sioux_ só jesus salva o resto faz back up
<sioux_> oO
<__Snooker__> Giverny, acabei de ler e tudo o que fala é a nivel de rede, e não de aplicação......não tem haver com aplicação ou linguagem de programação.
<Giverny> ow deus
<Giverny> __Snooker__
<Giverny> vai estudar
<Giverny> pelo amor de deus
<Giverny> __Snooker__ tudo tem a ver
<Giverny> __Snooker__ rede não existe sem programação
<Giverny> __Snooker__ fica dica
<__Snooker__> beleza.....mas a dica é outra. Não existe nada sem padronização e para rede rede tem a ISO como modelo de estudo e o tcp como padrão de uso da internet
<__Snooker__> *tcp/ip
<Giverny> __Snooker__ é eu li tanenbaum se essa é a sua dúvida
<__Snooker__> que bom....
<Giverny> __Snooker__ chatão tinha umas 300 páginas
<__Snooker__> ahahahah......é o "pai"....agora essa versão é reduzida pois ele tem mais de 800 paginas...rsrsrs
<__Snooker__> é uma leitura bem puxada e massante em certos pontos
<Ducka_Aprendiz> Alguem sabe me dizer como atualizar o emesene da versao 2.11.4 para a 2.11.5?
<vitorlobo> Ducka_Aprendiz,  quando conseguir me fala tbm... axo q ainda n saiu
<Giverny> __Snooker__ muito técnica
<Giverny> vitorlobo eu ri
<Giverny> eheauh
<Giverny> tania ;*
<Giverny> Ducka_Aprendiz fica dando sudo apt-get update
<Ducka_Aprendiz> vitorlobo: http://blog.emesene.org/2011/05/emesene-2115.html
<Giverny> uma hora ele vai atualizar
<vitorlobo> Ducka_Aprendiz,  a principio diz...baixar e executar
<vitorlobo> >.,
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Ducka_Aprendiz> vitorlobo: OK. Como so novo com linux nao sei nada
<Ducka_Aprendiz> vitorlobo: Como faço pra executar?
<vitorlobo> Ducka_Aprendiz,  descompacta...provavelmente venha com um arquivo .pyc ou .py install, start algo assim ou emesene.py ..dai vc abre
<Ducka_Aprendiz> vitorlobo: OK.Vlw
<Giverny> Ducka_Aprendiz executar é chmod a+x
<Ducka_Aprendiz> <Giverny>:Mas nao esta conectando
<Ducka_Aprendiz> mas vlw
<vitorlobo> clear
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-28
<chm0d-780> Celso:
<Pupuser402> o/
<OliveiraBorges> aluguei 1 IP adicionar no meu servidor, eu configurei ele e agora como faco pra testar ? Quando eu dou ping ele nao retorna nada.
<OliveiraBorges> aluguei 1 IP adicionar no meu servidor, eu configurei ele e agora como faco pra testar ? Quando eu dou ping ele nao retorna nada.
<xispirito> OliveiraBorges, e este ip está ativo? se não está ( up ), não retorna nada mesmo =D
<barna> rm -rf ubuntu+unity
<barna> apt-get install xubuntu
<Celso> hahaa
<Celso> complicado né
<OliveiraBorges> xispirito: ele esta ativo sim, mas pq nao retorna ?
<xispirito> OliveiraBorges, firewall?
<barna> kra, acho q nunca me senti tão em casa ao entrar no xfce!
<OliveiraBorges> xispirito: a interface virtual que eu configurei esta ativo ( up ) mas voce disse que ela nao retorna nada, pq ela nao retorna nada ?
<xispirito> OliveiraBorges, pode ser firewall, pode ser rota, pode ser várias coisas...
<Celso> barna: praticamente começei a usar xfce hoje,mas estou gostando
<xispirito> todos órfãos do gnome2 virão ao xfce =D
<barna> Celso, eu to usando desdo lançamento do 12.04 alpha 2!
 * barna faz das palavras do xispirito as dele!
<barna> até tentei o fall-back! xfce ta MUITO melhor!
<Celso> barna: usei muito tempo blackbox e fluxbox
<barna> Celso, usei o blackbox na decada de 90
<Celso> mas a facildade do xfce chamou a atenção
<Celso> barna: tb.
<Celso> barna: tb. usei faz tempo
<barna> gostava muito dele!
<Celso> editar o menu
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> nossa
<barna> tentei usar no epoca do 9.04 o fluxbox, mas a falta de configurabilidade me deixa louco!
<xispirito> eu usei fluxbox um bom tempo, hoje já não dá mais
<xispirito> usei i3, awesome, jwm...
<xispirito> hoje preciso de xmonad e xfce
<barna> :D
<barna> espero q com esse onde de novos usuarios do xfce ele de uma boa crescida!
<Celso> verdade
<Celso> bom
<Celso> o papo ta bom mas vou nessa
<Celso> boa noite pro 6 ae
<xispirito> noite
<barna> Celso, xispirito, o xfce de vcs ele corrige pra pt-br quando vcs digitam?
<barna> boa
<barna> tarde de mais!
<xispirito> heheh
<xispirito> o meu não corrige, só se a app tiver este recurso
<barna> xispirito, tem ideia de como corrigir isso?
<barna> tipo aki no xchat! tem ideia de como fazer?
<xispirito> nunca procurei saber
<barna> ta com todos os pacotes de idiomas instalados!
<xispirito> barna, no xchat, preferencias > caixa de entrada
<xispirito> spell checking
<xispirito> não sei se funciona, mas está lá =D
<barna> ta habilitado já!
<barna> tiro?
<xispirito> a principio é para ficar habilitado
<barna> hobilitado, mas ta corrigindo em ingles!
<xispirito> verdade =x
<noslin005> Pessoal sabem me informar porquê que neste momento não consigo adicionar o repositorio medibuntu no ubuntu 12.04???
<barna> noslin005, qual o erro?
<barna> noslin005, como q vc ta adcionando o repositorio?
<noslin005> estou seguindo os passos descrito neste website http://www.unixmen.com/medibuntu-repositories-available-for-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-ppa/
<barna> 1seg q vou ver!
<noslin005> tambem estou tentando entrar no site www.medibuntu.org, mas não está no ar
<barna> hummmm, hoje eu dei apt-get update mais cedo, o rep da medibuntu tava ok!
<barna> ta demorando aki pra ta baixando pacote!
<barna> só mais um pouco!
<noslin005> desde cedo que estou tentando adicionar este repositorio e não estou a conseguir
<barna> noslin005, cedo q horas?
<noslin005> por volta das 10:00 daqui de CV
<xGrind> noslin005, eu coloquei de tarde e foi de boa. acabei de por pro lubuntu 11.10 aki e tb foi
<barna> cv?
<noslin005> não sei porquê que no meu nao ta dando certo
<noslin005> cv - Cabo Verde
<noslin005> ja ouviu falar???
<barna> hummmm sabe quantos horas de diferença pro brasil???
<barna> noslin005, sim, claro! minha madranta vai pra ai e pra angola direto a trabalho!
<barna> noslin005, vc ja entrou aki outras vezes?
<noslin005> não, hj é a primeira vez que estou usando essa tecnologia
<noslin005> gostei muito
<barna> hummm, pq ja falei muitas vezes com pessoas do CV!
<noslin005> #barna 3 horas de diferença
<noslin005> e vc onde é k vive?
<barna> então aki era 1h da tarde!
<barna> atualmente em Belo Horizonte/Brasil
<noslin005> cv tem 3 horas a mais que brasil
<barna> então seriam 7h da manha aki?
<barna> noslin005, achei 3 comandos diferentes pra colocar o rep do medibuntu, o q vc falow e + 2 diferentes! os 2 tão aki, tenta eles!
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010604/
<noslin005> barna, já tentou entrar no site www.medibuntu.org
<noslin005> ???
<barna> cabei de entrar!
<barna> ta ok
<noslin005> k pena, porque aqui não estou a conseguir
<noslin005> não sei porquê
<barna> tb num sei!
<barna> quando vc adciona o repositorio, qual o erro?
<noslin005> ok, vs sair ja volto
<noslin005> depois mando te o erro, volto já
<barna> ok
<chm0d-780> alguem já teve este erro E: Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isto pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold)?
<Marujo01> ola a todos!
<Marujo01> algum desenvolvedor ai?
<Marujo01> que possa colaborar com iniciante.
<barna> Marujo01, num sou desenvolverdor, mas posso tentar ajudar!
<Marujo01> seguinte.....
<Marujo01> estou começando nessa area de programador, conhecendo o principal em C. e gostaria de colaborar com a comunidade linux. vc sabe me dizer se isso é possivel msm não sendo um profissional ainda?
<Marujo01> *C++
<barna> kra eu num sei te dizer!
<barna> eu contribuo ficando on aki e ajudando os usuarios!
<barna> Marujo01, ja um whois em mim e ve os canais q eu acessando!
<barna> em varios deles vc poderia ajudar, sem falar em canais especificos de c!
<barna> Marujo01, achei 2 canais gringo ##c e ##c++ e um BR ##c-br
<Marujo01> vc ajuda só tirando duvidas?
<Marujo01> estou verificando os canais passou-me..
<barna> ajudo no que souber ajudar!
<barna> pega mais uns gerais!
<barna> #vivaolinux  #linuxajuda  #linux4fun  #blogsempreupdate  #Android-br
<chm0d-780> alguem já teve este erro E: Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isto pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold)?
<Marujo01> obrigado pela ajuda. Isso ja vai ser um inicio
<barna> Marujo01, blz, tamo ai!
<barna> Marujo01, vc vai conseguir mais respostas em horarios mais "normais"
<Marujo01> ok.
<Marujo01> beleza
<OliveiraBorges> Opa
<Fmelo> Boa noite a todos
<Fmelo> sou iniciante no ubuntu
<barna> mais 1 apressadinho!
<Marujo01> saindo galera
<Marujo01> flw a todos
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ?
<barna> eu
<barna> só pra variar!
<overlord> in #ubuntu-br
<barna> :)
<OliveiraBorges> exit
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<almartz> nao encontro o screensaver no Ubuntu 12-4..  mudaram de lugar ou retiraram.?
<almartz> ok, encontrei..    tem que instalar a partir da Central de Programas do Ubuntu..
<almartz> Acabei de instalar o Pangolin..  estou saindo do 10.04 e ainda me acostumando com o Unity.  Apesar das grandes diferenças, estou gostando
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal, como eu coloco o xchat pra entrar sozinho aqui no canal?
<Rudolf> delki8: http://xchat.org/faq/#q22
<delki8> faq... é claro. Desculpe e obrigado Rudolf
<delki8> great
<Rudolf> delki8: conseguiu?
<delki8> Consegui sim Rudolf, valeu
<Rudolf> disponha
<trash_> AI pessoal ALGUEM saca UM PROGRAMA legal PRA ASSISTIR Tv pela net no ubuntu??
<trash_> AI pessoal ALGUEM saca UM PROGRAMA legal PRA ASSISTIR Tv pela net no ubuntu??a
<barna> o povinho apressado!
<redriver> cat
<GeekZen> fala galera
<barna> blz?
<delki8> ae GeekZen
<barna> o natty (11.04) ainda tinha o gnome 2 nos reps??? ou só o maverick (10.10) mesmo?
<licensed> poxa, minha placa pci com usb nao está funcionando.
<licensed> alguem sabe dizer se tem que configurar algo no ubuntu pra ela funcionar?
<barna> licensed, em outro OS funfa?
<licensed> barna, nao tenho outro os pra testar hehehe
<barna> putz!
<barna> pq pode ser erro fisico tb!
<licensed> eh sim eu sei q pode
<licensed> era pra ser driver-free
<barna> tipo placa mal encaixada ou quimada!
<licensed> vou tentar limpar (tava mto tempo parada) e colocar em outro slot pci
<barna> vc barracha, essas de apagar lapis
<barna> ?
<licensed> isso
<Karkara> boa tarde, jovens
<delki8> ae Karkara
<Karkara> queria ver se alguem pode me ajudar com o seguinte: do nada o banshee deu pau aqui e agora eu nao consigo mais abri-lo (nem o reprodutor de videos), porque sempre resulta no seguinte bug/erro: "Process /usr/bin/totem [às vezes também o totem-video-thumbnailer] was killed by signal 7"
<Karkara> sempre dá aquela congelada quando eu abro uma pasta com músicas
<Karkara> e o banshee nem chega a abrir direito - ele abre, nao carrega a interface, trava e fecha
<licensed> barna, pronto. limpei e espetei em outro slot.. plug and play de boa =D
<barna> licensed, massa!
<barna> Karkara, quando da o erro num aparece um numero???
<Karkara> sim
<barna> qual?
<Karkara> nao me lembro, vou forçar o erro novamente
<barna> ok
<barna> quando for mandar, coloca meu nick na frente, eu to trabalhando e quase num to abrindo aki!
<Karkara> barna, só aparece "Process /usr/bin/totem was killed by signal 7 (SIGBUS)"
<Karkara> a nao ser que seja algum numero na parte de "Detalhes"
<barna> Karkara, vc ja jogou isso no google??? desculpe mas to no meio de um trabalho!
<barna> gostaria de poder ajudar a pesquisar!
<Karkara> ja, nao achei nada :/
<Karkara> beleza, cara
<Karkara> depois eu resolvo isso, nao é urgente
<Karkara> valeu pela ajuda!
<barna> Karkara, sempre tem aquele jeitinho.... tipo desinstalar e instalar d novo!
<Karkara> tambem ja tentei, haha
<Karkara> na verdade eu to no fedora, logo sai o novo release
<Karkara> vamos ver se dá um jeito, espero que sim
<barna> hummmm
<barna> eu tava procurando por erro em ubuntu!
<barna> Karkara, só achei isso em fedora, num sei o é! https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/acls/bugs/totem
<Karkara> vou ver
<Karkara> muito obrigado!
<hmrbezerra> no xchat tem como conectar em dois servidores simultaneamente gente?
<le_floripa> quit
<Karkara> hmrbezerra: vá em XChat → Novo → Separador de Servidor
<Karkara> ou, simplesmente, ctrl+T
<hmrbezerra> deu certo
<hmrbezerra> obrigado Karkara
<Karkara> nada!
<le_floripa> alguem sabe um programa que eu consiga abrir a minha web cam para capturar imagem?
<barna> le_floripa, cheese
<le_floripa> nao
<le_floripa> vlw,,
<barna> como assim, não????
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<barna> blz RodrigO23
<delki8> flw pessoal
<licensed> Alguem sabe se algum browser do linux renderiza em opengl ou algo que use gpu?
<xGrind> licensed, chrome e firefox nao fazem isso?
<licensed> xGrind, to em duvida.. fiz uns testes aqui de html5.. ficou muito baixo o fps
<licensed> ai um amigo falou que é pq o linux nao usa gpu
<licensed> e sim cpu pra renderizar o browser
<xGrind> logico q usa. ja viu os jogos q rodam no chrome?
<licensed> xGrind, aquilo é gpu?
<licensed> xGrind, faz esse benchmark ai e ve quanto q da http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/FishIETank/Default.html
<licensed> com mil peixes, claro
<xGrind> licensed, é pra ver oq?
<licensed> xGrind, quantos fps fica com mil peixes
<xGrind> 6 fps
<xGrind> no chromium. no firefox ficou travando
<licensed> e vc ainda diz q usa gpu
<licensed> no windao da galera roda a 60fps +-
<licensed> aqui minha vga é boa.. 550ti.. e fica 20fps
<xGrind> licensed, http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-03/lubuntu.html
<xGrind> licensed, olha isso http://sejalivre.org/diga-adeus-ao-unity-2d-canonical-decide-descontinuar-o-projeto/
<xGrind> o Ubuntu usará, ao invés da aceleração GPU, o LLVMPipe, que pode ser usado tanto em arquiteturas 32 como 64 bits. A função dessa biblioteca é otimizar processos multithread em CPUs com mais de um núcleo, “simulando” uma aceleração GPU (falando a grosso modo).
<cck4> licensed: aqui em 1914x911 (nvidia gt9800, driver proprietário) está em 13 fps (intel core dois quad, 4GB) usando 90% de um do core.
<licensed> xGrind, sim kra.. ele simula mano
<licensed> xGrind, mas usa cpu
<licensed> xGrind, tenho uma vga potente.. e to disperdiçando o processamento dela
<licensed> meu cpu é um pouco limitado.. eh um core2duo E4500 nao consigo aproveitar o html5
<licensed> cck4, pois eh.. isso q to falando ele usa cpu e nao gpu.. moh lixo
<xGrind> licensed, gpu 'e placa de video tipo gforce?
<licensed> cpu é o processador da placa de video
<xGrind> por isso o meu travou no teste entao ;x
<xGrind> nao tenho xd
<licensed> nao é por isso xGrind
<licensed> ele nao usa gpu
<licensed> independente da tua placa de video, vai ser quase a mesma coisa
<cck4> licensed: aparentemente é necessário ativa o suporte a webgl nas configurações do firefox para linux.
<cck4> ativar
<licensed> cck4, BOA IDEIA!! vou tentar
<licensed> cck4, nao adiantou nada nos testes de benchmark
<RmN> xGrind e ae meu camarada..
<RmN> quanto tempo
<licensed> corrigindo.. os sites que utilizam webgl fica show http://webglsamples.googlecode.com/hg/aquarium/aquarium.html
<licensed> mas os sites q usam html5 nao =/
<xGrind> RmN, eae \o
<RmN> vazando
<RmN> tenho prova
<RmN> flw
<noslin005> \quit
<cck4> licensed: no http://webglsamples.googlecode.com/hg/aquarium/aquarium.html aqui deu 15 fps e 55% de uso de um dos cores
<licensed> cck4, aqui deu 70fps nesse dai.. mas é pq ele usa webgl
<cck4> licensed: como sabemos se está ou não usando a gpu?
<licensed> sei la
<cck4> :)
<licensed> quando fica lento
<licensed> pouco fps.. é pq nao ta usando
<cck4> então o meu ff não está usando.
<cck4> :(
<licensed> meu ff tb nao usa nao.. so o chromium
<licensed> mas naquele outro teste de html5 fica lixo em ambos os browsers.. nao adianta webgl http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/FishIETank/Default.html
<cck4> licensed: vc conhecia http://www.zygotebody.com ?
<licensed> nao cck4
<licensed> eu so quero conseguir > 50fps nesse teste do peixe da microsoft =(
<licensed> esse outro do webgl fica r0x 60~80 http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5287/fpsaquarium.png
<cck4> licensed: o http://webglsamples.googlecode.com/hg/aquarium/aquarium.html no chrome fica 30 fps com 30% de um dos cores
 * cck4 volta a pesquisar
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-29
<xispirito> teste do peixe o.0
<xispirito> quando eu penso que já vi de tudo =D
<pqatsi> e la vai  o off
<xispirito> estás a teclar a respeito de minha humilde pessoa humana?
<Cuki> alienigina xispirito
<Cuki> lol
<xispirito> eu devo estar entre alguma das variantes do homo sapiens o.0
<Cuki> eu ia dizer uma coisa
<Cuki> mas, deixa pra lah
<Cuki> como vai essa pessoa humana???
<xispirito> pode se abrir Cukim o pessoa daqui não é preconceituoso
<Cuki> blz
<xispirito> =D
<Cuki> acertou no homo
<Cuki> hauahuahauahu
<xispirito> =(
<Cuki> eh zueira
 * Cuki sets troll mode off
<Cuki> pronto
<Cuki> parece q o illumi tem  aparecido ultimamente...
<xispirito> eu vi ele ontem, pela noite
<Cuki> eh, o blog tah show de bola
<xispirito> mas agora é só ele que toca o barco? tinha um pessoa, mas acho que vazaram
<xispirito> #pessoal
<Cuki> eu vejo post do xGrind por lah...
<xGrind> eu?
<xGrind> calmae q to jogando donkey kong 3  e ta tenso aki kk
<Cuki> ae xGrind
<xispirito> hahuaehuae
<Cuki> nuss
<Cuki> essa eh das antigas...
<xispirito> o bom era o dois
<Cuki> eu ainda jogo Quake
<xispirito> nunca consegui todos DK ¬¬
<xGrind> o dois ta bugado. entro no jogo e ele volta. vo baixar outro
<Cuki> eu gostava + do q lasangna
<xispirito> o lasjsdfs usa net de orelhão lol
<Cuki> eu ja fiz isso
<Cuki> huahuahauahua
<Cuki> puxei um cabo do orelhao de frente do pensuionato onde morava
<xispirito> eu levava meu telefone de casa e plugava com jacarés para telefonar o.0
<Cuki> levou uma semana para aparecer um tecnico lah
<Cuki> e a manha do dioso zener
<Cuki> *diodo
<Cuki> q fazia ligacoes gratis
<xispirito> uma época nós usavamos aquela de colocar o cartão, discar e tirar o cartão, ficava infinito, god mode
<Cuki> huahuahauhau
<Cuki> verdade
<Cuki> e a moeda?
<Cuki> q vc ficava raspando no cartao
<xispirito> esta eu não sei
<Cuki> vc raspa com uma moeda prateda na trazeira do cartao...
<Cuki> aparece unidades denovo
<xispirito> lol
<Cuki> huahuahauahu
<Cuki> mas ninguem ganha da manha do blue box
<xispirito> dizem que se pintar com aqueles esmaltes base de unha fica infinito também
<Cuki> essa eu nunca vi
<Cuki> tinha uma outra
<xispirito> eu nunca fiz, me disseram que funciona, pintar a parte trazeira com basw
<xispirito> #base
<Cuki> q era pra usar o dtmf de um celular
<Cuki> soh q hj, eu tenho um plano da telefonica, com 19 reais faco ligacao para toda area 19
<Cuki> huahauahuahu
<xispirito> um dia a polícia nos pegou, e perguntou: "cara, vocês falam aqui a noite toda, qual é a manha?" e nós ensinamos a de tirar o cartão a eles, ficaram agradecidos e foram embora o.0
<Cuki> xGrind, estou vendo a instalacao do emulador lah...
<Cuki> por isso o jogo neh, meu caro
<Cuki> hauhauahahuahua
<xGrind> Cuki, esse q eu to usando =)
<Cuki> esses caras nao perdem uma msm
<Cuki> massa xGrind
<hmrbezerra> a melhor forma, é ter a chave e abrir, e apertar o botao "tester" e fazer a ligação pelo barulho de "tom" do celular
<xispirito> a chave "T"?
<xGrind> Cuki, eu usava zsnes. mas o audio ta ruim desde o ubuntu 11.10. nao sei oq aconteceu
<Cuki> eu nunca usei o zsnes no ubuntu
<Cuki> nao depois do stella
<hmrbezerra> qual é o melhor tocador mp3 do ubuntu q vcs utilizam?
<Cuki> hmrbezerra, esse "tom" eh chamado de dtmf
<xispirito> só para ouvir um som tem o audacious
<Cuki> eh por ae msm
<hmrbezerra> Cuki,  eu usava esse metodo
<Cuki> antes, nao era necessario abrir o telfone,
<Cuki> depois, parou de funfar
<hmrbezerra> abria, apertava o botao, e pegava um celular e discava por ele, pra o telefone "ouvir" ligava pra qualquer lugar do mundo
<Cuki> pois eh, era o + fodastico
<xispirito> é só arrumar uma chave daquelas T com o empregado insatisfeito mais próximo =D
<Cuki> hauhauhauahu
<Cuki> vdd
<hmrbezerra> eu tinha uma copia... abria qualquer telefone
<xispirito> aqui onde moro, da até para carregar o telefone nas costas depois das 23:00
<hmrbezerra> hehehe
<xispirito> eu até estou pensando nisto
<xispirito> instalar no quarto
<xGrind> hmrbezerra> qual é o melhor tocador mp3 do ubuntu q vcs utilizam?
<xGrind> eu gosto do gmusicbrowser
<xispirito> eu uso mesmo é mpd, tem uma penca de frontends...
<hmrbezerra> depois que comecei a utilizar o ubuntu, nem me lembro mais a ultima vez q entrei no win
<hmrbezerra> recentemente utilizei o pc do vizinho, e tava procurando o botao fechar do lado esquerdo
<hmrbezerra> rs
<hmrbezerra> q era win
<xispirito> tem uma coisa que você nunca esqueçe, a musiquinha de abertura do xp ¬¬
<xispirito> é, provavelmente, a sequencia de notas mais chata e grudenta da história dos computadores
<hmrbezerra> hehe
<telec> aeheahaehaeheaheaheaheaheahhea
<Cuki> xGrind, tinha um substituto do songbird para linux
<Cuki> mas tenta o audacious
<Cuki> ou o audacity
<Cuki> esse dah pra usar no shell
<hmrbezerra> humhum
<hmrbezerra> até hje tou tentando colocar o conky pra iniciar junto com o boot
<hmrbezerra> e ele n inicia
<Cuki> init.d?
<Cuki> vc pode fazer um ln -s
<xGrind> audacity é editor de audio
<Cuki> e reprodutor tbm
<xispirito> não, para iniciar o conky, você precisa achar no menu do ubuntu o gerenciador de inicialização, dai basta inserir o comando ali
<hmrbezerra> ja coloquei
<hmrbezerra> mas ele n inicia
<hmrbezerra> só inicia por terminal
<Cuki> testa no init.d
<Cuki> xc
<xispirito> não tem uma caixa lá na hora de inserir: "Executar em terminal"?
<Cuki> xGrind, dah uma googlada no Mixxx e no xwax
<xGrind> mixx é tipo o virtual dj =)
<Cuki> eu sei, mas eh massa
<Cuki> claro, tbm tem o classico XMMS
<xGrind> xmms é feio pra caramba kk
<Cuki> vinha no conectva 7
<xGrind> tem um outro feio tb. xine eu acho
<Cuki> tem varios skins
<xispirito> bons tempos do xmms =D
<hmrbezerra> hehehe
<hmrbezerra> o xmms era bom
<xispirito> eu uso xine ¬¬
<Cuki> xine? estas no kde xispirito ?
<xispirito> não, xine não tem nada a ver com kde
<Cuki> muitas distro q tem kde, o xine vem padrao
<Cuki> o xine e o dragon player
<xispirito> pode ser, mas um não interfere no outro
<xispirito> o que acontece é que dragon player depende de xine
<xispirito> por isto sempre vem
<hmrbezerra> e esse q ta vindo como padrao no 12.04 rhythmbox?
<hmrbezerra> é bonzim:
<Cuki> vinha no 7 tbm
<xispirito> não era outro agora, com b?
<Cuki> banshee
<xispirito> isso
<Cuki> apareceu depois
<Cuki> eu gosto do banshee
<xGrind> Cuki, mageia com lxde vem com xine
<Cuki> mageia?
<xispirito> mageia me lembra comida o.0
<Cuki> huahauhau
<Cuki> manteiga
<xispirito> sei lá, sei que lembra
<xispirito> nova versão do OSS disponível =D
<Cuki> xispirito, ja instalou o haiku??
<xispirito> nunca
<Cuki> estas me dando um erro engracado
<xispirito> tentei numa vm e não funcionou
<Cuki> e o google nao diz nada
<Cuki> foi isso q fiz tbm
<Cuki> afinal, aquele so nao eh linux eh?
<xispirito> não
<Cuki> bsd tbm nao
<Cuki> ?
<xispirito> é algo diferente, baseado em nada até onde sei
<Cuki> huahuahuahu
<Cuki> nothing like
<xispirito> eu tentei também reactOS, erro ¬¬
<Cuki> googolin
<Cuki> compatibilidade com o Microsoft Windows
<Cuki> eu ein
<xispirito> é open source, eu queria testar, ver o código e fuçar
<Cuki> ja chegou a mexer no lindows
<xispirito> nem sabia da existencia
<Cuki> agora tem outro nome
<xispirito> do que se trata?
<Cuki> linux + windows
<Cuki> ueh
<xispirito> ruim em
<Cuki> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Lindows
<Cuki> ahuahuahauahu
<Cuki> olah o primerio quote
<Cuki> *olha
<Cuki> aahuahuahuahau
<Cuki> essa desciclopedia me mata
<Cuki> "dr torvaldstein"
<xispirito> gente sem o que fazer aborta estas coisas
<Cuki> eu viajo nesse site
<xispirito> eu fico horas lendo wikipédia o.0
<Cuki> e eu fico horas lendo o info coreutils
<xispirito> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criptoanarquismo
<xispirito> man syscall é legal também =D
<xispirito> man libc 0.0
<Cuki> aAAHHHHHH xispirito seu viciado
<Cuki> man bash
<xispirito> =D
<Cuki> jah compilaste o libc2.15?
<Cuki> *glibc2.15
<Cuki> eh diversao no inico ao fim
<xispirito> acredito que sim, recentemente compilei um FreeBSD de cima a baixo
<xispirito> e como tinha muito GNU, tinha glibc
<Cuki> qto tempo levou?
<xispirito> o sistema base é rápido até, umas horas...mas demorou um dia com todas apps de desktop
<Cuki> isso eh nao um belezura?
<xispirito> sim =D
<Cuki> huahauhau
<xispirito> dai conclui que perdi meu tempo lol, apesar de ter otimizado um monnte de coisa, mas enfim...
<Cuki> nao perdeu tanto assim
<Cuki> da pra recompilar sem te q fazer tudo desde o inicio
<xispirito> da sim, eu que quis fazer tudo numa botada sem cuspe
<Cuki> isso eh doidura
<Cuki> ficar horas compilando
<Cuki> na proxima, faz um LSF entonces...
<Cuki> LFS
<xispirito> eu agora só compilo o que precisa, atualmente só preciso compilar o OSS a cada atualização de kernel
<xispirito> ou a cada atualização de OSS o.0
<luiz> ola
<luiz> ola tiago
<luiz> sim quero instalar o avira no meu ubuntu mais nao to tendo suse
<luiz>  avira tar gz 2
<luiz> c force ai a me ajudar
<xGrind> luiz, avira? ta brincando ne?
<xdoctor> Celso, ola!
<hmrbezerra>  hehehe
<luiz> pq
<Celso> xdoctor: opa
<luiz> tem algum de graça melhor
<luiz> fireall
<hmrbezerra> instale o avg no ubuntu
<hmrbezerra> =]
<luiz> po queria mesmo um fire para lan
<luiz> tipo languard antigo leve
<xGrind> luiz, ubuntu nao precisa de antivirus. linux nao precisa
<luiz> po cara tem um cara que entra e fica me monitorado como tirar do pc
<xdoctor> luiz, firewall pode montar algo com o iptables, antivirus ae já e outra coisa
<xGrind> mas ja que quer por um antivirus, tem um no repositorio chamado clamtk eu acho.
<ricardo_> Aí galera, preciso muito da ajuda de vocês!
<xdoctor> acredito eu
<luiz> ta numa lan
<xGrind> pra firewall, vc pode instalar o firestarter e monitorar as portas
<ricardo_> Seguinte, eu tenho win7 e linux instalados no mesmo HD, eu quero desinstalar o linux e instalar novamente, como eu faço isso!?
<xdoctor> Celso, como vão as modas?
<xGrind> ricardo_, quer instalar novamente oq?
<xdoctor> ricardo_, se não precisa salvar nada que ta no gnulinux
<xdoctor> detona a partição e instala tudo novamente
<ricardo_> Com gparted!?
<xGrind> ricardo_, sua partição do linux esta separada? / , /home  e  swap?
<xGrind> formata o / e deixa o /home
<xdoctor> com o particionador da distribuição que vai usar
<xdoctor> eu uso cfdisk
<xdoctor> xGrind, fica legal a instalação quando deixa o /home
<xdoctor> nunca fiz desse jeito, preciso testar um dia desses
<xGrind> vc formata tudo? O.o
<luiz> valew
<luiz> ta instalado
<xdoctor> normalmente sim
<xdoctor> faço backup do backup
<xGrind> putz ;x
<xdoctor> e acho que uso 98% o computador so para assistir seriado
<xGrind> tipo, eu sempre formato o / e deixo o /home
<xdoctor> e jogar o tempo fora, então não tenho coisas com que me preocupar
<xdoctor> humm
<xGrind> só q de tanto ficar trocando de distro pra testar. xfce, kde, gnome 2, gnome 3 . ficou tudo bagunçado aki as config
<xdoctor> aqui so rola o kde
<xGrind> dai ontem eu criei outro nome de usuario qndo instalei de novo e depois copiei do outro usuario pra esse. dae deletei a pasta daquele antigo
<xGrind> ta uma instalação limpa com todas as coisas q eu tinha \o
<ricardo_> Partiçao    |Sistema de arquivos|Ponto de montagem|Rotulo       |
<ricardo_> /dev/sda1 |           ntfs                 |     /media/Sistema  |Sistema    |
<ricardo_> /dev/sda2 |           ntfs                 |   /media/ruindows7 |Windows7|
<ricardo_> /dev/sda2 |           ext4                |   /                             |                 |
<xGrind> só q agora nao faço mais isso. pra testar, vou usar so' virtualbox mesmo.
<ricardo_> Ta mais ou menos assim!
<luiz> cara tem um scaner no repositorio bom para escanear a clas web
<barna> PASTEBIN
<xdoctor> ricardo_, você usa uma partição para tudo pelo jeito
<xdoctor> então não vai ter como usar o método que o xGrind falou
<ricardo_> e tem mais paritções se liga
<xdoctor> talvez na sua próxima instalação seja interessante separar as coisas
<xdoctor> ricardo_, cola la no pastebin
<ricardo_> Blz
<ricardo_> Vou colar no pastebin relx
<xdoctor> ricardo_, senão eles vão te chupar por . . . esqueci o nome do lance
<xdoctor> flood
<xGrind> qndo comecei  a usar linux, eu deixava o instalar fazer tudo. dai aprendi a separar o / da /home. bem melhor
<xdoctor> ricardo_, eu to relax . . . e onze horas e não dormi ainda . . . tomar dois valerian
<xdoctor> xGrind, ja fiz o procedimento contrário
<xGrind> xdoctor, como?
<xdoctor> aprendi a instalar separado . . . hoje instalado tudo numa só
 * xdoctor preguiçoso
<xGrind> huahuauh
<xGrind> muito preguiçoso
<luiz> olaha amigo xdoctor  c# cola sempre neste canal
<xdoctor> luiz, não
<luiz> po me manda seu email
<luiz> eu uso web menssenger
<xGrind> luiz, pq nao usa pidgin? :)
<luiz> quero fazer amigos como c# pois to iniciado no linux
<xdoctor> luiz, também não uso im
<luiz> po que pena
<xdoctor> luiz, negócio nessa área de gnulinux, netbsd, freebsd, openbsd, sabores *nix
<xdoctor> luiz, e ler
<luiz> web menssenger ta bem protegido e email vc faz rapido
<luiz> como instalo um pacote tar gz2
<ricardo_> Dèem uma olhada por favor http://pastebin.com/Srctb3TM
<xdoctor> luiz, listas de discussões também são interessantes
<luiz> eu sei que tenho de ler o redme
<xGrind> luiz, bom do ubuntu é q vc encontra ppa pra quase tudo. pq nao procura por ppa?
<xdoctor> luiz, man tar
<xdoctor> xGrind, o que é ppa ??
<luiz> e o que e ppa
<xGrind> personal package archives
<ricardo_> xdoctor, me ajuda tio http://pastebin.com/Srctb3TM quero desinstalar e instalar o linux novamente!
<luiz> qual comando apt-get ppa
<luiz> e um repositorio
<luiz> como atualizar meus repositorios apt-get
<xdoctor> ricardo_, acho que você não tem opção além da detonar as partições para seu gnulinux e instala-lo novamente. Ai pode usar a dica que o xGrind deu
<ricardo_> blz.
<xGrind> luiz, imagine q vc tenha o firefox 12 no ubuntu. dai sai hoje o firefox 13. alguem lança um repositorio ppa com a ultima versao. vc adiciona esse repositorio e tem sempre a ultima versao do firefox pra vc
<xdoctor> de criar as partições separadas para as coisas
<xdoctor> -> /
<xdoctor> -> /home
<ricardo_> xGrind, qual era a sua solução mesmo!?
<xGrind> ricardo_, solução do q?
<ricardo_> Desinstalar o linux e instalar ele novamente olha só as partições, http://pastebin.com/Srctb3TM
<ricardo_> xGrind,  Desinstalar o linux e instalar ele novamente olha só as partições, http://pastebin.com/Srctb3TM
<xGrind> ricardo_, se vc formatar a parte do linux, vai perder tudo
<xGrind> oq pode fazer é separar com / , /home e swap
<xGrind> as 3 estao como primarias?
<ricardo_> Acho que sim cara!
<luiz> estol usado o youtube.dl para fazer download tem melhor no repositorio
<luiz> youtube.dl
<luiz> qual o melhor programa para dow no you
<luiz> ola
<luiz> ola
<luiz> fazer dow no you
<luiz> qual
<luiz> to com youdl
<xGrind> luiz, eu prefiro minitube
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install minitube
<licensed> argh! meu drive de cd nao ejeta odeio isso
<barna> licensed, e a tecnica do clips???
<rga> Olá pessoal, boa noite
<licensed> barna, eu tenho que dominar o sistema e nao o contrario
<rga> estou tentando instalar um pacote aqui e esta dando a seguinte mensagem
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<licensed> barna, meu drive ta ligado com adaptador sata-> usb.. ranquei a usb e pronto
<barna> licensed, pega um clips de papel, desdobra ele e enfia no buraquinho perto do botão de ejetar o cd!
<licensed> barna, engraçado q tava desmontado ja, so nao ejetava
<licensed> ta loco
<rga> Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libgomp1 amd64 4.6.3-1ubuntu5
<luiz> meu terminal esta com o helt em ingres como mudo
<rga> alguém sabe o que pode seR?
<barna> rga, qual comando vc deu pra instalar que gerou esse erro?
<rga> barna: apt-get install php-pear php5-dev libmysqlclient-dev
<barna> luiz, vc falou grego pra mim!
<licensed> rga, tenta mudar os repositorios do br pro us
<luiz> ta bo bom triano
<licensed> barna, ele quis dizer que o help do terminal dele ta em ingles.. o que é normal =P
<luiz> troiano)
<rga> licensed: poderia me dar uma dica de como fazer isso?
<licensed> rga, vai na central de programas
<licensed> ou no synaptic sei la
<licensed> editar/canais de software algo assim
<licensed> ai vai ter la o país tu muda
<luiz> porra eu comprei este cd na banca de jornal
<licensed> nao uso unity, me confirmem se é assim mesmo
<rga> licensed: e ubuntu server
<luiz> po nao esta traduzido
<barna> luiz, sem palavrão por favor!
<licensed> rga, nao tem nenhum gerenciador de pacotes? synaptic?
<luiz> troiano me manda um sev bom para encontrar
<luiz> ser
<barna> licensed, unty num vem com synaptic!
<licensed> luiz, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Traduzindo-o-seu-man
<licensed> barna, ubuntu server tem algum gerenciador de repositorio? senao vai ter q mudar tudo na mao no /etc/apt/sources.list
<barna> licensed, num sei! nunca usei!
<licensed> eu preciso dormir.. acordo de 5:30
<luiz> so para troianos  ouk
<licensed> barna, cade o pessoal? udk ursinha.. tem ng aqui nao? to tendo mal pressentimento
<rga> licensed: só tenho acesso via ssh
<licensed> rga, ta com internet a maquina correto? consegue dar ping www.google.com
<barna> mas em geral todos tem o Canais de Software
<licensed> testei aqui o repo br ta tudo ok
<rga> licensed: sim ta com internet
<licensed> barna, ele so tem ssh po
<barna> licensed, eles tão aki não mas tem staff na area, é só dar um grito!
<rga> licensed: eu acesso ela remotamente, mas ela não está pingando no google
<rga> deve ta com algum bloquei
<luiz> so para troianos  ouk
<licensed> rga, entao nao ta na internet.. por isso o problema =P
<licensed> barna, pode chamar la que esse bixo vai trollar
<licensed> pode ter certeza
<licensed> rga, amigo preciso dormir agora.. o problema é que vc ta sem internet na maquina. por isso nao consegue atualizar os repositorios
<barna> kra, chamar staff vc tem q ter um problema na mão!!!! staff num é qualquer um!
<licensed> barna, blz
<rga> licensed: vlw, abracos...
<licensed> barna, valeu ai boa noite
<barna> falow licensed !
<barna> vou ficar aki de olho aberto!
<licensed> joia ;) espero q eu esteja enganado
<barna> 2
<luiz> ma manda um web escan
<luiz> do repositorio
<luiz> tipo de achar troianos
<luiz> ouk
<luiz> tipo serve
<barna> luiz, ja passei pro kra da freenode eu ip etc!  (~luiz@189.84.30.50): luiz paul
<barna> sem brincadeiras amigo!
<barna> ok?
<luiz> ta bom
<barna> massa!
<luiz> nada de serve spy vou espranar
<barna> luiz, vc ta com alguma dificuldade? precisa de alguma ajuda?
<luiz> de extassssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiii
<luiz> mais o linux nao deixa eu instalar nenuuuu tar gz 2 como fazer
<luiz> hola me ajuda
<barna> luiz eu tenho muita dificuldade de entender o que vc fala, a forma como vc escreve é muito diferente para mim!
<luiz> o que tenho de fazer baixei o pacote
<luiz>  e agora
<barna> qual pacote?
<luiz> avira tar gz
<luiz> hola o que faço
<barna> luiz usa o clive é um antivirus nativo do ubuntu!
<luiz> eu quero o firewall avira para debian que ja baixei
<luiz> ubuntu
<barna> luiz, v se isso ajuda! http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=53950.0
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=83460.0
<luiz> valew
<luiz> tro ou k oq
<luiz> s
<luiz> o que que vc usa coca ou linux
<luiz> sabe aonde tem um canal do you  ubuntu
<luiz> canal ubutu no youtube
<barna> luiz, desculpa, mas não entendi o que voce perguntou
<luiz> video aulas ubuntu
<barna> luiz, não conheço, quando eu preciso de algo do tipo procuro no google direto o assunto!
<luiz> tudo bem
<barna> vou re-iniciar ja venho!
<H3ruS> algum ae
<H3ruS> conseguiu insltar o joomla
<H3ruS> no ubuntu
<H3ruS> usando lamp ou mysql apache2 php5 instalado manualmente
<barna> eu
<luiz> como instalar tar bz2
<luiz> make
<luiz> install
<luiz>  e ai o que faso
<barna> luiz, tem um arquivo readme dentro do tar.bz2?
<luiz> hola o q faz tico
<barna> normalmente nele fala os passos
<luiz> ja li
<luiz> e ai
<luiz> esta escrito assim install script
<luiz> AntiVir Server Install-Package Directory
<luiz>  install           <- install script
<luiz>  LICENSE           <- Avira GmbH Software License Agreement
<luiz>  doc/     <- documentation (handbook, manual, changelog)
<luiz>  bin/     <- executable files
<luiz>  vdf/     <- virus definition files
<luiz>  legal/   <- 3rd-party licenses
<luiz>  contrib/ <- 3rd-party software (dazuko, gnome-applet)
<luiz>  etc/    <- configuration files
<luiz>  script/ <- shell scripts
<luiz>  smcpkg/ <- SMC-specific files
<luiz> o que eu faso
<luiz> primeiro abre o terminal sim
<barna> 1 seg!
<barna> provavelmente seria, sudo chmod +x install
<barna> sudo ./install
<luiz> coloquei sudo su
<luiz> ja fiz logui
<luiz> o que vc quer diser com +x
<barna> luiz, chmod +x tranforma o arquivo em um arquivo executavel!
<luiz> qual o install
<barna> pelo q entendi esse install é um script, ele deve fazer a compilação etc... pra vc!
<barna> é só executar ele!
<luiz> e so arrastar
<luiz> ele ta na pasta download dentro de outra pasta
<luiz> sudo chmod/home/luiz/Download/antivir-workstation-pers-3.1.3.5-0/install
<luiz> coloquei
<luiz> sudo chmod instal/home/luiz/Download/antivir-workstation-pers-3.1.3.5-0/
<luiz> chmod: falta operando depois de "instal/home/luiz/Download/antivir-workstation-pers-3.1.3.5-0/"
<luiz> Experimente "chmod --help" para mais informações.
<luiz> a nao entendo o dialogo do pc comigo po cara vc sabe como e me ensina ai po
<barna> luiz, vc ja descompactou o arquivo .tar.gz2?
<luiz> sudo chmod instal/home/luiz/Download/antivir-workstation-pers-3.1.3.5-0/
<luiz> sim
<barna> entra na pasta imagino q seja o comando:
<barna> cd /home/luiz/Download/antivir-workstation-pers-3.1.3.5-0/
<barna> entrou?
<luiz> sim
<luiz> te mandei o redme
<barna> agora digita
<barna> ls
<barna> que cor apareceu o install???
<luiz> ta o mesmo que dir
<luiz> ls
<barna> agora digita:
<barna> chmod +x install
<luiz> amsn_received     Download          index.html             Música               Ubuntu One
<luiz> Área de Trabalho  examples.desktop  jkmQj0gaopo.webm.part  PCB.00002466.backup  Vídeos
<luiz> Documentos        Imagens           Modelos                Público              WDXFRvbe2VY.webm.part
<luiz> ta ai
<barna> então num entrou na pasta!
<barna> digita:
<luiz> ls download
<barna> cd Download
<barna> com D maiusculo
<barna> entrou em Download?
<luiz> nao
<Celsinho> barna, oba
<luiz> cD download
<barna> boa Celsinho !
<luiz> por que diferentes
<barna> luiz, o linux diferencia maiusculas de minusculas!
<luiz> nem em c ae assim
<Celsinho> ja volto !
<Celsinho> :)
<Monarquista> barna: indo fazer um live pen driver do UBuntu 12.04 GNOME SHELL Remix
<luiz> o faso me diz
<luiz> vou te mandar a fonte
<luiz> #!/bin/sh
<luiz> #
<luiz> # Install AntiVir for UNIX
<luiz> #
<luiz> # Copyright (c) 2010 AVIRA GmbH
<luiz> #
<luiz> set_commands()
<luiz> {
<luiz> 	case "${OS}" in
<luiz> 		sunos)
<luiz> 			ECHO="sh `pwd`/script/echo_sunos"
<luiz> 			GROUPADD="groupadd"
<luiz> 			;;
<luiz> 		freebsd)
<luiz> 			ECHO="echo"
<luiz> 			GROUPADD="pw groupadd"
<luiz> 			;;
<luiz> 		*)
<luiz> 			ECHO="echo"
<luiz> 			GROUPADD="groupadd"
<luiz> 			;;
<luiz> 	esac
<luiz> }
<luiz> getDEV()
<luiz> {
<luiz> 	case "${OS}" in
<luiz> 		freebsd)
<barna> luiz PARA COM ISSO!
<luiz> 			DEV="`kldstat | grep dazuko`"
<luiz> 			;;
<luiz> 		sunos)
<luiz> 			DEV=`modinfo | grep ${DEVNAME}`
<luiz> 			;;
<luiz> 		*)
<barna> PARA
<luiz> 			DEV=""
<luiz> 			if [ -f "/proc/devices" ]
<luiz> 			then
<luiz> 				DEV="`grep dazuko /proc/devices`"
<luiz> 			fi
<luiz> 			;;
<luiz> 	esac
<luiz> }
<luiz> noop()
<barna> luiz, PARA AGORA!!!!!!!!
<luiz> {
<luiz> 	if [ 0 -eq 1 ]
<luiz> 	then
<luiz> 		$ECHO "strange"
<luiz> 	fi
<luiz> }
<luiz> error_message()
<luiz> {
<luiz> 	if [ "$PRODUCT" = "smcagent" ]
<luiz> 	then
<luiz> 		$ECHO "$1" >&2
<luiz> 	fi
<luiz> }
<luiz> check_copyfiles()
<luiz> {
<luiz> 	MISSING_CPLIST=""
<luiz> 	for CPITEM in $CPLIST
<luiz> 	do
<luiz> 		if [ ! -f "$CPITEM" ]
<luiz> 		then
<luiz> 			MISSING_CPLIST="$MISSING_CPLIST $CPITEM"
<luiz> 		fi
<luiz> 	done
<luiz> 	if [ ! -z "$MISSING_CPLIST" ]
<luiz> 	then
<luiz> 		$ECHO " "
<luiz> 		$ECHO "Not all the installation files were found. Make sure"
<luiz> 		$ECHO "you have the complete installation package. This script"
<luiz> 		$ECHO "requires the following files:"
<luiz> 		for CPITEM in $MISSING_CPLIST
<luiz> 		do
<luiz> 			$ECHO "    $CPITEM"
<luiz> 			error_message "error: missing installation file $CPITEM"
<luiz> 		done
<luiz> 		$ECHO " "
<luiz> 		exit 1
<luiz> 	fi
<luiz> }
<luiz> check_yesno_input()
<luiz> {
<luiz>         INPUT="$2"
<luiz>         INPUTRC=0
<luiz> 	if [ ! -z "$INPUT" ]
<luiz> 	then   # non-interactive mode, the input value is preset
<luiz> 		$ECHO -n "$1"
<luiz> 		$ECHO "$INPUT"
<luiz> 		case $INPUT in
<luiz> 			y|Y|yes|Yes|YEs|YES|yEs|yES)
<luiz> 				return 1
<luiz> 				;;
<luiz> 			n|N|no|NO|nO|No)
<luiz> 				return 0
<luiz> 				;;
<luiz> 		esac
<luiz> 	else			# query the user for the input value
<luiz>         	while [ $INPUTRC -eq 0 ]
<luiz> 		do
<luiz>                 	$ECHO -n "$1"
<luiz>                 	read INPUT
<luiz>                 	case $INPUT in
<luiz> 				y|Y|yes|Yes|YEs|YES|yEs|yES)
<luiz> 					INPUTRC=1
<luiz> 					return 1
<luiz> 					;;
<luiz>                         	n|N|no|NO|nO|No)
<luiz> 					INPUTRC=1
<luiz> 					return 0
<luiz> 					;;
<luiz> 				"")             # default answer
<luiz> 					INPUTRC=1
<luiz> 					return 2
<luiz> 					;;
<luiz>                         	*)
<luiz> 					$ECHO "Invalid answer, please answer y/n"
<luiz> 					$ECHO ""
<luiz> 					;;
<luiz>                 	esac
<luiz>         	done
<luiz> 	fi
<luiz> }
<luiz> findnewke
<luiz> ve se o cabeçario ta certo
<luiz> este ea fonte do arquivo install
<luiz> cara nem tao ai fala
<luiz> ta certo
<luiz> install: o alvo "install" não é um diretório
<barna> luiz, vc não mais obter mais ajuda da minha Parte! por favor não repita isso ou sera Banido do canal #ubuntu-br
<luiz> como encontrar o diretorio
<luiz> estol pergutado coizas simpres
<luiz> instalar um programa
<luiz> ta simples
<barna> Tópico para #ubuntu-br é: || Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin LTS no ar! www.ubuntu-br.org || Versão estável: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<barna> luiz leia as  Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<barna> depois volta aki e pede ajuda!
<luiz> e se foce rpm
<luiz> pacote
<luiz> cara vc nao pode me ajudar
<luiz> o operando arquivo de destino após
<luiz> o que quer diser
<luiz> esta faltado
<barna> luiz, leu as regras?
<luiz> aqui que se tira duvidas nao e ou estol enganado
<barna> sim é aqui, mas temos regras! e vc infringiu quase todas!
<barna> ainda bem que ele trollou pouco e de madrugada!!!
<barna> num deve ter mais q 12 anos d idade!!!
<luiz> hola cokene
<luiz> olah so to com um programa avira para instalar des de ontem (mais ja dormi )
<luiz> como achar a fonte o que se repete no cabeçario
<luiz> no terminal
<luiz> to dando sudo su
<luiz> sudo make install
<luiz> mais nao sei o que instalar
<luiz> tem de aponta mais nao sei como encontrar
<luiz> tar bz2
<luiz> dentro do tarbz2
<luiz> pois ja extrai
<luiz> como indentificar
<luiz> ja li redme
<luiz> readme
<luiz> celsinho ta cheirado tu ta ai dez de ontem ou ta na droga racker nao faz mau ne
<luiz> so a federal e ficar sem o direito ao concurso pubrico para cargos federais
<luiz> tem mtbot para a menssenger
<luiz> o da meta fetamina
<luiz> da uma olhada na minha perguta
<luiz> ta no caminhao des de ontem
<luiz> tem gente que fica a noite inteira assistido
<luiz> como instalar rpm no ubutu
<EduardeCalibal> Fala luiz.  Vi que entupiu o chat de lixo ontem...  Qual era a tua dúvida?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer como tornar o pulseaudio 100% compatível com tudo?  Por que meu caso é o seguinte, muitos programas não funcionam direito com ele e atualmente eu simplesmente estou apagando o executável dele para evitar os problemas de dependências.  Isso realmente resolve o problemas mas é ilógico...  Alguma dica?
<luiz> o so cara to com um avira para instalar mais ja li o readme e nao consigo indetificar o arquivo que devo indicar para o sudo meke install
<luiz> se e para escrever direitinho suda make insstall
<luiz> a meu minitube ta dando erro
<luiz> sudo make install
<luiz> entedel
<luiz> se entedell
<luiz> sabe o que quero dizer
<luiz> mais como faso para ajustar os erros do meu minitube
<luiz> nao reproduz
<luiz> nem grava
<EduardeCalibal> Qual erro?
<luiz> e lixo nao fonte
<EduardeCalibal> Qual erro tem durante a instalação do anvira?  E por que quer o Anvira?
<luiz> pois quero um programa que tenha proteçao wi fi web mail e web
<EduardeCalibal> Esta usando Ubuntu ai?
<luiz> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Não precisa de antivírus...
<luiz> e todo mundo diz se nao colocar posso lidar com hd apagado
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto a instalação recomendo entrar em contato com o fabricante do Anvira, eles geralmente mantém um fórum e provavelmente lá existe alguém com a sua dúvida.
<luiz> pois to no gato de internet via lan
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei de onde veio a informação que relata.
<EduardeCalibal> Operações de disco exigem acesso administrativo, sem usar o root nada consegue acesso ao seu disco.
<EduardeCalibal> Fora que não consegue fazer esse tipo de operação em uma partição montada, se lembro direito.
<luiz> qual programa para que nao mecha nos meus minha senha e pequena estol começado no linux
<EduardeCalibal> Quem "não mecha nos meus minha senha e pequena"?
<EduardeCalibal> Nem mesmo você consegue ver suas senhas, os arquivos são encriptados.
<EduardeCalibal> Você fala as senhas no navegador?
<EduardeCalibal> Se não quer armazenar senhas não armazene.  É uma opção sua.
<luiz> tem prgrama que instala os programas direto do pacote tar bz2 sem ter de extrair
<luiz> no repositorio
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, acho que é tipo um atalho mas o processo é feito de qualquer forma...  Instalar é uma coisa meio do Universo Windows, nesse caso, se existe um processo para o programa rodar quem fez deve ter implementado por script (eu faria por scrpt) e deve estar no conteúdo.
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo de descompacte para ver o que tem antes de tentar atalhos.
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo que...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tenho instalado o antivírus clamav mas uso apenas para verificar arquivos que vão para sistemas Windows.
<luiz>  AntiVir Server Install-Package Directory
<luiz>  install           <- install script
<luiz>  LICENSE           <- Avira GmbH Software License Agreement
<luiz>  doc/     <- documentation (handbook, manual, changelog)
<luiz>  bin/     <- executable files
<luiz>  vdf/     <- virus definition files
<luiz>  legal/   <- 3rd-party licenses
<luiz>  contrib/ <- 3rd-party software (dazuko, gnome-applet)
<luiz>  etc/    <- configuration files
<luiz>  script/ <- shell scripts
<luiz>  smcpkg/ <- SMC-specific files
<luiz> nao entendi
<luiz> isto que vem no readme
<EduardeCalibal> N
<EduardeCalibal> Não faça isso...  É considerado SPAM
<EduardeCalibal> Se quer colar um monte de linhas jogue em um paste e passe o link para o canal.
<luiz> descupa
<EduardeCalibal> Pergunte ao fabricante...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas suponho que o install que aparece ali seja o instalador.
<luiz> o fabricate e viciadi em opio
<EduardeCalibal> É um problema...
<luiz> vou ver no site
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo encontrar uma empresa com suporte mais confiável ao invés de tentar instalar coisas deles então.
<luiz> a o minitube
<EduardeCalibal> Não conheço...
<luiz> como atualizar
<luiz> programa para downlad no youtube
<EduardeCalibal> Achei aqui...  Cliente do youtube.
<EduardeCalibal> Cara, eu uso um complemento para o firefox para realizar essas copias.  O downloadhelper.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho problemas com ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Nunca usei o minitube esse.
<EduardeCalibal> Quer atualizar a versão dele?
<luiz> isto tem no 12
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vai no teu gerenciador de pacotes, atualiza e mandar instalar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom dia.
<luiz> isto tem no 12
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer como tornar o pulseaudio 100% compatível com tudo?  Por que meu caso é o seguinte, muitos programas não funcionam direito com ele e atualmente eu simplesmente estou apagando o executável dele para evitar os problemas de dependências.  Isso realmente resolve o problemas mas é ilógico...  Alguma dica?
<luiz> quer fumar maconha fuma no carro
<luiz> na rua nao pode
<luiz> to no rio ta vendo o tele jornal
<luiz> em casa nao pode
<luiz> na frete de criaças nao
<luiz> entao sugiro que enfie a maconha no cu
<EduardeCalibal> Cara esta off topic...  Usando de linguagem "chula" acho que vai acabar pegando um ban...
<luiz> supositorio ve a onda que vai te dar
<luiz> descupa
<luiz> mais e que esta no tele jornal
<luiz> sabia se alguem te chamar de viado e se sentir ofendido vc ta usado de precoceito
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo ler o dicionário...  E a legislação.
<luiz> tudo bem descupa so tem criança isto nao tem idade para logar
<EduardeCalibal> ...e ter umas aulas de português seriam benéficas para quando for seguir alguma carreira mais, como dizer, formal.
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: esculachando o miguxes logo cedo?
<EduardeCalibal> Ai,ai...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou ficando velho.
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: mas tá certo
<luiz> sou instalador automotivo e nao estol vendo um professor na sala para me educar
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: falar e escrever corretamente é fundamental
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: pior que ainda acham desculpa para não falar corretamente
<luiz> fundamental e deixar de comprar microsoft 70 reais e comprar na banca o distro de 10 reais
<luiz> ms 700 unix 10 reais
<Rudolf> luiz: é um começo, mas não o bastante
<luiz> po cara nao vou usar meu portugues certinho na net agora pois os concursos que paticipo nao tem redaçao
<Rudolf> luiz: simples, fale/escreva corretamente e será bem entendido. ou então peleje...
<Rudolf> luiz: mas, é um problema seu, realmente
<luiz> sim
<Rudolf> luiz: é que cansa tentar ficar entendendo o que as pessoas querem dizer. a gente já passa por isso todo dia com usuários que mal sabem escrever um e-mail.
<luiz> mais posso me sentir ate constragido e te denuciar ao administrador
<luiz> palavrao e outros em pises diferetes so no brazil tem de seguir a cartilha
<Rudolf> quem dera fosse assim
<Rudolf> luiz: pode deixar que vou avisar a admin que vc se sentiu constrangido
<Rudolf> Pelo amor
<luiz> po cara to vendo que vc e um gerente que gosta de massagen de seu ego tirado onda com os outros mais nao tire como ofença pois a gente depende ne e vcs nao sabe expricar nem como instalar um pacote tar bz2
<Rudolf> luiz: que mane gerente rapa
<Rudolf> luiz: sou peão
<Rudolf> luiz: tar -jxvf pacote.tar.bz2
<Rudolf> luiz: ou
<Rudolf> luiz: bunzip pacote.bz2
<Rudolf> para instalar depende do pacote
<Rudolf> geralmente ./configure && make && make install
<Rudolf> mas recomendo olhar na documentação do pacote e de preferencia usar programas que estejam no repositório para garantir compatibilidade
<luiz> entao porra posso falar o que devo
<Rudolf> luiz: não é por que seja peão que goste de português errado
<luiz> porra nao quero usar o repositorio baixei o pacote do avira
<luiz> e quero instalar
<luiz> tudo bem cascudao
<Rudolf> luiz: descompactou como disse acima?
<luiz> pela  mais ja viu o readme que vem no programa
<Rudolf> luiz: não entendi, você perguntou se eu já vi o pacote?
<luiz> AntiVir Server Install-Package Directory
<luiz>  install           <- install script
<luiz>  LICENSE           <- Avira GmbH Software License Agreement
<luiz>  doc/     <- documentation (handbook, manual, changelog)
<luiz>  bin/     <- executable files
<luiz>  vdf/     <- virus definition files
<luiz>  legal/   <- 3rd-party licenses
<luiz>  contrib/ <- 3rd-party software (dazuko, gnome-applet)
<luiz>  etc/    <- configuration files
<luiz>  script/ <- shell scripts
<luiz>  smcpkg/ <- SMC-specific files
<luiz> ta ai
<luiz> entendell
<Rudolf> não
<Rudolf> o que vc quer que eu faça com isso?
<luiz> ler
<Rudolf> eu li, e ae?
<luiz> este e o readme
<Rudolf> tá vendo aquele install script
<Rudolf> já tentou um sh install?
<luiz> nao
<luiz> como achar no fire fox o programinha que faz download no you tube
<Rudolf> não uso, te recomendo youtube-dl pela linha de comando mesmo
<luiz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLrabsx4U40
<Rudolf> youtube-dl -c -i -l --max-quality flv "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLrabsx4U40"
<luiz> ja estol usado mais interrope
<Rudolf> aqui baixou inteiro, mas youtube não deve estar bom não
<Rudolf> baixou a 60Kbps
<luiz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX9rSCRiVbc&feature=fvwrel
<luiz> nao
<luiz> 49
<luiz> vou sair ate mais
<hmrbezerra> Rudolf, p -c -i -l serve pra que?
<hmrbezerra> desculpa a ignorancia
<Rudolf> -c , continue
<Rudolf> -i, ignore errors
<Rudolf> -l, literal names
<hmrbezerra> literal names?
<Rudolf> ao inves de guardar aqueles nomes QLrabsx4U40
<Rudolf> ele coloca o nome do video
<hmrbezerra> gostei desse programinha via terminal
<Rudolf> hmrbezerra: muito bom
<Rudolf> hmrbezerra: eu costumo baixar aulas do youtube
<Rudolf> faço uma lista de endereços num txt
<Rudolf> e deixo fazendo o download
<Rudolf> -a lista.txt
<hmrbezerra> como faço pra baixar a partir de .txt
<Rudolf> com as opções anteriores
<Rudolf> youtube-dl -c -i -l --max-quality flv -a lista.txt
<hmrbezerra> haaaa
<Rudolf> hmrbezerra: sacou?
<hmrbezerra> saquei meu amigo
<hmrbezerra> qual o destino do arquivo?
<Rudolf> na pasta atual
<Rudolf> por isso crie um diretorio com nome relacionado a lista
<Rudolf> ou ao conteudo dos arquivos
<Rudolf> vc decide
<chm0d-780> pessoal bom dia
<hmrbezerra> baixei aqui Rudolf
<hmrbezerra> deu certo
<hmrbezerra> alta qualidade e tudo
<chm0d-780> removi o gnome-shell devido a um problema de dependências
<chm0d-780> resolvi o problema
<chm0d-780> mas agora ele não instala mais
<chm0d-780> o que será?
<chm0d-780> hmrbezerra: Rudolf
<chm0d-780> Celsinho=Celso :S
<hmrbezerra> Rudolf, para eu ver a documentação possiveis comandos do youtube-dl eu uso qual comando no terminal?
<chm0d-780> net tah merda hj
<Rudolf> youtuebe-dl --help
<chm0d-780> nem google abre
<chm0d-780> Rudolf: não tem uma solu para o meu problems?
<Rudolf> não, malz
<chm0d-780> 12.04 só me dá problemas mesmo
<chm0d-780> :Z
<Celso> bom dia
<chm0d-780> Bom dia Celso  :)
<chm0d-780> preciso da sua ajuda
<chm0d-780> :=D
<chm0d-780> Celso?
<Celso> chm0d-780: fala omi
<Celso> chm0d-780: usando o weechat?
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> decidi remover xchat
<chm0d-780> Celso já não consigo instalar o gnome-shell
<Celso> chm0d-780: ue
<Celso> ja nao tinha instalado?
<chm0d-780> removi ele e o gnome-tweak-tool
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> eles tinhas problemas de dependÊncias
<chm0d-780> tinham*
<chm0d-780> devido a essas dependências o update não funcionava
<Celso> chm0d-780: adotei o xfce
<Celso> quais dependencias?
<chm0d-780> falta de pacotes
<chm0d-780> e pacotes hold
<chm0d-780> o problema comecou com o gnome-extensions
<Celso> vice
<Celso> vixe
<chm0d-780> só para descobrir que o problema era cm o gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> removi uns tantos programas
<chm0d-780> principalmente os ultimos
<Celso> deve ter removido coisa que nao devia
<chm0d-780> não
<chm0d-780> era mesmo o gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> o update manager não falava qual era o programa que tinhas as tais dependências
<chm0d-780> fuçando daqui e dali descobri que era o gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> quando removi
<chm0d-780> o sistema atualizou de primeira
<chm0d-780> usei o aptitude -f install
<chm0d-780> nem isso resolveu :S
<Celso> vixe
<chm0d-780> agora ao iniciar o gnome desapareceu
<chm0d-780> só ficou gnome-classic
<chm0d-780> :(
<Celso> chm0d-780: pela central de programas do ubuntu ja tentou?Lá aparece o gnome-shell e as dependencias
<chm0d-780> vou tentar
<chm0d-780> tu lembra da ppa que usou para instalar o gnome-shell?
<Celso> chm0d-780: sempre instalei pelo apt-get instal gnome-shell
<Celso> nunca adcionei ppa
<chm0d-780> aqui na central de programas só tem gestor de janelas gnome-shell e gnome shell extension preferences
<chm0d-780> qual deles instalo primeiro?
<Celso> chm0d-780: tenta instalar primeiro extension pra ver
<Celso> ja tentou instalar direto o gnome-shell e nao conseguiu
<Celso> quem sabe da certo?
<chm0d-780> vou tentar sem add as ppa's
<chm0d-780> mas o gnome-extensions dá maior suporte ao gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> Celso eu estava pensando que vc aterou o seu nick para Celsinho
<chm0d-780> rsrsrs
<chm0d-780> eu pensando será que ele quer voltar a ser criança?
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<Celso> hahahaha
<Cable_Guy> :D
<Cable_Guy> olá, ubunteros :D
<xGrind> Cable_Guy, eae \o
<[orca]> hey, tudo bem com vocês?
<[orca]> hey, me digam que acontece se eu plugar um hd esterno no linux? no meu nao ta detectando.
<[orca]> hey
<hmrbezerra> alguem já conseguiu usar o leitor biometrico do notebook hp no ubuntu?
<mwallacesd> Hahaha estava tentando lembrar qual caracter deixa o terminal livre após um comando.
<mwallacesd> Já encontrei é amperson
<mwallacesd> &
<mwallacesd> =P
<OliveiraUDI> Boa tarde pessoal, estou tentando limpar a memoria ram do meu ubuntu com o comando proc/sys/vm/drop_caches mas ta dando acesso negado mesmo usando sudo, o que eu devo fazer pra limpar a memoria, tenho 4gb de ram e ele ta com apenas 200mb livre
<OliveiraUDI> alguem poderia ajudar-me?
<OliveiraBorges> Saudacoes corinthiana
<barna> OliveiraUDI, pra q isso?
<barna> OliveiraUDI, só vc fechar o programa q ta usando a ram q ele limpa sozinho! linux num é ruindows não, q fica deixando lixo na memoria até vc bootar!
<OliveiraUDI> #barna, n intendo, estou usando apenas o firefox e o player de videos
<OliveiraUDI> e ele fica lagando... esquentando pakas, mas o calor n me importa, mas sim o lag
<barna> ta consumindo quanto?? esse 2 são comedores de ram!
<OliveiraUDI> o firefox so ta com 370
<OliveiraUDI> o player de video
<OliveiraUDI> 56mb
<OliveiraUDI> o firefox ainda tem o plugin container q consome mais 120mb
<OliveiraUDI> e 0 gnome shell ta consumindo 80 mb
<OliveiraUDI> n acho valores altos
<OliveiraUDI> no w7 meu firefox chega a quase 1gb de consumo
<OliveiraUDI> so q no ubuntu ta menos
<OliveiraUDI> mas quando do o comando no terminal free -m mostra q so tem 200mb livres
<barna> OliveiraUDI, ta no ubuntu 12.04?
<OliveiraUDI> sim
<barna> abre o (acho q é) gerenciador de tarefas
<barna> eu num to usando ele! é um pouco diferente aki!
<OliveiraUDI> eu abri o monitor do sistema
<barna> isso issso!
<barna> acho q na segunda aba ele mostra os processos,
<OliveiraUDI> Mas nele mostra q meu sistema ta usando so 1 gb, como isso e possivel? no terminal mostra q so tem 200mb livre e no monitor fala q tem mais 3bg quase... sem falar q ele fica legando
<barna> em algum lugar tipo opções vc pode marcar, "mostrar todos os processos" ai ele mostra realmente o q ta rolando!
<OliveiraUDI> é nesse mesmo barna q to vendo o uso dos programas, mas ai e q tah, se no minitor do sistema ta falando q tenho mais de 2gb de ram livre e eu tenho um core i5 da segunda geranção, como meu pc pode ficar travando??? ficar dando lag.
<barna> dando lag onde???
<barna> no video?
<OliveiraUDI> sim
<OliveiraUDI> so q o video coneça a travar e o pc fica lento
<barna> OliveiraUDI, deixa o monitor de sistema aberto e roda o video, na terceira aba (se num me engano) ele tem uns graficos do processador etc....
<OliveiraUDI> mas sei q n e por causa do player, pq qnd eu abro muitas abas do firefox, mesmo sem rodar nada
<barna> ve como q fica rodando o video!
<OliveiraUDI> vo da uma olhada no q vc disse
<OliveiraUDI> realmente, o consumo do processador aumentou...
<barna> OliveiraUDI, mas a nivel drastico! a ponto de dar lag?
<OliveiraUDI> sem rodar o video tava na media de 20
<OliveiraUDI> subiu pra uns 50
<OliveiraUDI> so q do nada ele subiu pra 90
<OliveiraUDI> fico um tempao
<OliveiraUDI> depois volto pros 50
<OliveiraUDI> alias
<OliveiraUDI> REFORMULANDO..... fico um tempo e 50 por cento rodando de boa, dai passa uns 20 seg ele subre pros 90 a 100 por cento e trava
<OliveiraUDI> barna, agora mesmo sem rodar video algum ele ta ficando nos 50 por centro direto...
<OliveiraUDI> agora baixo..
<OliveiraUDI> =/
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, cai, num vi se vc respondeu!
<OliveiraUDI> respondi..
<OliveiraUDI> fico um tempo e 50 por cento rodando de boa, dai passa uns 20 seg ele subre pros 90 a 100 por cento e trava
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, ok, qual o player?
<OliveiraUDI> TOTEN... teria como melhorar o gerenciamento do clock? como mudo o governador do cpu? eu to usando akele mini aplet q tem no AWM mas n sei se ele realmente ta mudando o clock e o governador
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, o toten da lag com video em alta resolução, mesmo com uma boa placa de video!
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, eu trabalho com video, os videos q eu capturo ele num consegue rodar, mas o smplayer roda de boa!
<barna_> tenta instala o smplayes e rodar o video q ta dando lag!
<OliveiraUDI> hm.. realmente, todos os meus clips sao em HD
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, toten num abre HD aki por nada!
<barna_> smplayer sim!
<OliveiraUDI> aki abre.. XD
<barna_> tipo ele abre mas a imagem fica meio travando......
<OliveiraUDI> vc instalo o drive da sua placa de video? eu n instalei o da minha por medo, da outra vez q instalei o gnome shell n rodava, reinstalei, desistalei e tudo, mas nada... dai reinstalei o ubuntu denovo, mas n sei se foi por causa do drive da placa de video..
<OliveiraUDI> Olha, agora mesmo eu to instalar o novo player q vc falo, dai o pc começou a fica lento de novo, n intendo, ele sobrecarrega muito facil...
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, como te falei eu não uso o unity!
<barna_> eu to usando o Ubuntu Studio 12.04, ele usa a interface xfce, é muito mais leve e rapido, feio e simples!
<barna_> tentei usar o unity esses dias quase fiquei doido com tanta coisa na tela!
<barna_> desisti!
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, qual a sua placa de video?
<OliveiraUDI> ATI Randeon, agora rodando os videos no smplayer tb ta travando....
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, kra sem os drivers da placa de video eu num sei o q rola!
<OliveiraUDI> tem alguma coisa errada no genreciamento de carga ou processos ou sei la, num intendo dessas paradas, mas ate qnd mandar instalar programas usando a central do ubuntu ele da lag...
<OliveiraUDI> e como se ele desse alta prioridade pra alguem e travasse tudo
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, meu note tem 2 placas de video! se num instalar os drivers pra gerenciar as placas ai q da pau mesmo! sem falar q ficam as 2 ligadas ao mesmo tempo, ai minha bateria vai pro beleleu!
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, pior q essa central de programas da lag mesmo!
<OliveiraUDI> a minha sem instalar os drivers drena rapido pra carai, na facul usei ele so por no maxino duas horas e chau... dai no windows ja fikei com ele na bateria por 5 horas direto
<OliveiraUDI> é uma pena o ubuntu n ter essa vantagem...
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, o seu tem 2 placas de video tb?
<OliveiraUDI> sim
<OliveiraUDI> o do processador corei5 e a RADEON
<barna_> kra tem sim!
<barna_> é por isso q deu pau!
<barna_> pq vc instalou o driver de 1 só!
<barna_> tem q instalar o driver chaveador!
<barna_> 1 seg
<OliveiraUDI> a segunda geração do core i5 ja vem com GPU
<OliveiraUDI> oks..
<barna_> www.bumblebee-project.org
<barna_> o meu tem intel + nvidia
<OliveiraUDI> hm...
<OliveiraUDI> mto obrigado pela dica...
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, aki eu tenho 5h de bateria no ubuntu!
<OliveiraUDI> O.O
<OliveiraUDI> caralho
<OliveiraUDI> meu sonho
<barna_> olha o palavrão.......
<OliveiraUDI> como q usa o @nick?
<OliveiraUDI> queria te perguntar mais uma coisa...
<barna_>  @nick????
<OliveiraUDI> eh
<barna_> OliveiraUDI, fica a vontade!
<OliveiraUDI> tipo vc skreve meu nome e ele aparece vermelho pra mim
<barna_> sim
<OliveiraUDI> como se tivesse chamando
<OliveiraUDI> mas eu escrevro barna_
<OliveiraUDI> e n aparece
<barna_> pra mim aparece!
<OliveiraUDI> a tah..
<OliveiraUDI> =P
<OliveiraUDI> ahsuahsauhsa
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<barna> OliveiraUDI, depois de instalar o bumblebee vc pode abrir os programas na placa onboard ou na offboard!
<OliveiraUDI> barna_, eu usei irc a muito tempo quando trampava numa lan house agora q voltei a usar linux.. adoro a experiencia. Ah, a pergunta.. como q vc faz pra genrenciar o clock do processador? mudar o cpu governor? akele aplet do AWM q to usando n esta me sendo muito confiavel...
<barna> OliveiraUDI, num sei, nunca usei isso!
<OliveiraUDI> barna_, hm...
<barna> OliveiraUDI, vc ta falando em gerencia a velocidade do processador???? tipo ondemande, performace, powersave etc???
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ yes
<barna> OliveiraUDI, kra na verdade eu usei ele no ubuntu 10.04 num note q tinha!
<barna> mas eu vendi esse note!
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ esse programa e so pra placas nvidia, vo fazer um backup e tentar insalar outro software... muito obrigado amigo, tenho q sair agora... vlw
<barna> no note q novo, meu processador num tem gerenciamento de clock! por isso num testei ele no ubuntu 12.04!
<barna> sem falar q eu num uso o unity! mesmo q tivesse seria diferente!
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ blza
<barna> OliveiraUDI, eu vi isso tb!
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ eu tb n uso unity, uso gnome shell
<barna> OliveiraUDI, mas tem pra sua placa, deve ser outro programa!
<barna> vou procurar!
<barna> ok!
<barna> T+
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ vdd
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ vl
<barna> falow!
<OliveiraUDI> barna_ vlw, tks! dpois volto
<barna> :)
<Robson_Mrs> Boa tarde
<Robson_Mrs> Boa tarde a todos
<barna> boa!
<Robson_Mrs> barna, ja faz muito tempo que nao uso o irc e gostaria de saber se tem alguem lendo o meus textos aqui
<barna> Robson_Mrs, tem sim!
<barna> estamos aki todos os dias!
<Rudolf> suporte 24x7
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Robson_Mrs> barna, blz, bom ja registrei o nick o resto e configurar e relembrar os comandos
<barna> :)
<barna> Robson_Mrs, depois da um whois em mim, v os canais q to acessando, um bom tando deles são intereçantes pra quem usa linux!
<Robson_Mrs> barna, legal ,o nick Cesar Augusto e o mesmo do ubuntu br do orkut ?
<barna> num sei kra, tem q perguntar pra ele!
<Robson_Mrs> Cesar_Augusto, blz, por acaso vc e o cesar que frequenta o ubuntu br do orkut ?
<barna> ele caiu
<Robson_Mrs> barna, eu vi  tentei falar com ele mas outra hora eu pergunto, agora como eu dou um whois eu to clicando aqui e nao ta acontecenco nada
<Robson_Mrs> barna, a minha net aqui esta num tim 3G
<Rudolf> Robson_Mrs: /whois Nick
<Rudolf> Robson_Mrs: mas cuidado com a privacidade alheia
<Robson_Mrs> Cesar_Augusto, por acaso vc e o cesar que frequenta o ubuntu br no orkut ?
<Rudolf> Cesar_Augusto: paga o cara velho!
<Cesar_Augusto> Robson_Mrs: acho que sim
<Cesar_Augusto> tu fala do Cesar Augusto Rodrigues de Oliveira :D, pois este é o meu nome completo
<Cesar_Augusto> kk
<Robson_Mrs> Cesar_Augusto, vc faz uns trabalhos de ediçao de videos
<Robson_Mrs> Cesar_Augusto, Acabei de ver aqui no orkut e tu mesmo kkkkk..
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Duka> Ola pessoal!
<barna> ola
<Duka> Alguem sabe me dizer um app para modelagem de dados que abre *.mdl?
<barna> .mdl????
<Cesar_Augusto> que raio é .mdl ?
<Duka> barna, Cesar_Augusto ,  sao caso de uso gerado pelo rational rose
<Cesar_Augusto> gezuiz*****
 * barna ja volta!
<RodrigO23> Fala galerinha
<RodrigO23> como vao?
<Birex> boa noite
<Birex> alguem conhece um tocador de mp3 em modo texto para o ubuntu server?
<xdoctor> Celsinho, boa noite
<xdoctor> boa noite a todos!
<Pentium233> oi
 * Pentium233 is away: Estou ocupado
 * Pentium233 is back (gone 00:00:03)
<barna> licensed, usando ubuntustudio?
<licensed> barna, nada.. nao sei configurar o jack vei
<licensed> to ocupado ate o fds.. concurso talz
<barna> putz!
<licensed> semana q vem eu mexo
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<barna> boa
<barna> licensed, era tu q tava comigo aki ontem de madruga, tipo meia noite? com o usuario luiz querendo trolar!
<chm0d-780> celso
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
<chm0d-780> boas
<barna> boas!
<celso> chm0d-780: opa
<celso> chm0d-780: to brincando um um notebook velhinho aqui
<chm0d-780> reolvi o baguio do gnome-shell
<chm0d-780> boa noite
<chm0d-780> :)
<chm0d-780> fazendo o que nele?
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<chm0d-780> olá
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai utiliza no likewise-open ?
<MarceloVaz> estou integrando algumas maquinad debian a um dominio windows2008
<MarceloVaz> só notei um grande problema
<MarceloVaz> ao logar com os usuários no debian, o perfil é criado em /home/local/usarioxyz
<MarceloVaz> e os usuários tem acessos
<MarceloVaz> um a home dos outros
<MarceloVaz> estando em grupos diferentes, e usuários normais acessam as homes de admins
<MarceloVaz> este comportamento é normal quando se utiliza o likewise para integrar ?
<alvaro> :)
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-30
<MarceloVaz> ninguem pra me dar uma dica?
<MarceloVaz> =[
<barna> MarceloVaz, tenta no canal #linuxajuda lá eles falam bastante sobre esses assuntos!
<sistematico> IdleOne, Are you IRCop?
<Corleone> Boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Guest39> alguém poderia me tirar uma duvida rápida por favor??
<sistematico> Se você pergunta-la, talvez alguem aqui saiba.
<Guest39> Bom, eu só queria saber o comando para editar o numero de janelas na area de trabalho
<Guest39> Colunas X Linhas
<sistematico> Qual sistema? Versão? DE? WM?
<sistematico> Não tenho idéia do que tu tá usando, imagino ser Ubuntu 12.04 com o Unity talvez?
<Guest39> Ubuntu 11.10, 64 bits,
<Guest39> sistema Unity de janelas
<sistematico> hummm.
<sistematico> Guest39, Que janelas se refere?
<root> Saudacoes do Tim~ao
<Guest39> Então, manja no lançador quando vem o alternador de espaços de trabalho?
<sistematico> Saudações de um "sem time".
<Guest39> o meu aqui, após uma caquinha que eu fiz, acabou sumindo
<sistematico> hehehehee
<sistematico> Guest39, É, acho que vou ficar devendo uma resposta, não uso Ubuntu, nem Unity, nem Linux.
<OliveiraBorges> Como posso fazer a porta 25 voltar funcionar ( postfix ) ? Pois quando eu digito nestat -nap | grep 25 nao retornada nada.
<Duka> Alguem pode da uma ajuda com instalaçao fenixsql?
 * barna num entende nada de rede!
<barna> mas a galera do canal #linuxajuda entende bastante!
<sistematico> hehehehehehe
<SeuMadruga> alguem aqui usa joomla
<sistematico> Duka, Fala a dúvida.
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Fala..
<SeuMadruga> sistematico: voce usa ele
<SeuMadruga> cara ... como q usa isso
<SeuMadruga> tipo ... criar botao
<sistematico> haiehaieauehaieauehaieaueahieaueaheiaeuaie
<SeuMadruga> tem que fazer um template em um editor fora
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<sistematico> Muito bom.
<SeuMadruga> e improtar
<SeuMadruga> ele nao edita
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Calma.
<SeuMadruga> ele nao faz site neh
<sistematico> hehhe
 * SeuMadruga apavorado
<SeuMadruga> kkkkk
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Ele é um CMS.
<SeuMadruga> xispirito:
<SeuMadruga> oia ae
<ivanbajr> Tem canal com Mumble?
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Ou Sistema de Gerenciamento de Conteúdo.
<Duka> sistematico, baixei o fenixsql-0.42-alpha neste site http://souza.orgfree.com/download.html segundo ele ja compilado
<SeuMadruga> sistematico: sim eu li algo sobre isso
<SeuMadruga> sistematico: vamus do basico
<SeuMadruga> fica mais facil
<Duka> sistematico,  porem nao executa, error while loading shared libraries: libglib-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SeuMadruga> se eu quiser pro exemplo criar uma pgina do google
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Descompacte-o em um Servidor com suporte a PHP e algum banco de dados SQL e renda-se a magia OpenSource :D
<SeuMadruga> sistematico: ele ja esta isntalado
<SeuMadruga> ja estou nele
<SeuMadruga> mas nao sei usar
<SeuMadruga> nao entendo
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<sistematico> hhehehehe
<SeuMadruga> aeuahheuaehaueha
<SeuMadruga> sistematico:
<SeuMadruga> se eu quiser fazer uma pagina do google
<SeuMadruga> barra cinza em cima
<SeuMadruga> e pagina branca
<SeuMadruga> tenho que baixar o template
<xispirito> em?
<SeuMadruga> ele nao cria tipo barra menu
<SeuMadruga> essas coisas
<SeuMadruga> ?
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Cara, Joomla não é editor gráfico.
<sistematico> Entenda.
<SeuMadruga> hunm
<xispirito> sistematico, que magia, tudo que vi é um monte de botão, dai tem um template e o código fonte do dito, o qual você altera e nada aconteçe
<SeuMadruga> foi isso q te perguntei
<barna> SeuMadruga, tenta escrever tudo numa linha só!! fica mais facil de acompanhar a conversa!!
<SeuMadruga> ok
<sistematico> xispirito, haiehiaeuaehiaeuaea
<SeuMadruga> sistematico: entao vamus la .... como eu posso fazer
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/214402
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Eu usei Joomla a muito tempo, hoje eu uso o Drupal, olha aqui: www.sistematico.org
<xispirito> veja a <a class ... > simplesmente não tem efeito, mudo as cores das classes e blocos e isso e aquilo...sem efeito na página o.0
<sistematico> SeuMadruga, Começa pelo Drupal que ele é mais fácil.
<sistematico> O Joomla é meio xaropinho mesmo.
<sistematico> xispirito, hahahahaha
<sistematico> xispirito, Ele tem editor próprio de CSS.
<xispirito> sou mais meu emacs e acesso ftp ¬¬
<sistematico> xispirito, As classes são dinâmicas.
<ivanbajr> Estou avaliando um programa chamado Mumble. Alguém pode ajudar?
<sistematico> Duka, Você não tem a lib necessária.
<sistematico> E eu nem te recomendo alterar as suas para se adequar a esse programa.
<sistematico> Isso pode até rodar, mas vai te dar um problemão pra frente, principalmente se tu não souber lidar com bibliotecas de links dinâmicos.
<sistematico> :)
<xispirito> eu já tive de encher /usr/lib de links simbólicos por causa disto
<sistematico> Traduzindo: Como diria o nosso amigo Pedro do Carga Pesada: "Bino isso é uma cilada!".
<SeuMadruga> ivanbajr: esse programa é uma droga =_)
<SeuMadruga> aeuhauehaueaeha
<Duka> sistematico,  sabe algum app proximo do ibexpert?preciso acabar um trabalho e nao to afim de instalar o windows
<sistematico> xispirito, Link simbólico é a pior coisa que tu pode fazer ao seu sistema.
<sistematico> Duka, Use o VirtualBox e virtualize o Windows.
<xispirito> sistematico, isto foi a muito tempo =D
<sistematico> xispirito, Isso alem de coibir uma possível solução, gera erros inesperados ao criar libs falsas que referenciam para deus lá sabe onde.
<Duka> sistematico,  com 2g de ram e celeron é foda trava tudo
<sistematico> xispirito, Você sabe né?
<xispirito> é bom depois, no update lol
<sistematico> Duka, Eu usei um bem mais modesto que isso e funcionou.
<sistematico> E ficou bom diga-se de passagem.
<Duka> sistematico, tenho a vbox mas ta so o win sp2 sem nada e trava tudo
<xispirito> fora que dai certas apps esperavam certas funções da lib, que era um link para a tal lib, porém em uma versão diferente da qual a app que requisitou foi instruida a usar, era uma beleza =D
<sistematico> xispirito, É bixo, isso aí é uma grande *****.
<sistematico> xispirito, O FreeBSD quando mal administrado, direto dá esse problema aí.
<sistematico> Falta lib aqui, falta lib ali!
<sistematico> haieaieauehaieaeuaheiaeuaehiaea
<Duka> sistematico, o que poderia me ajudar era algo tipo Rational Rose ae nem preciso do ibexpert
<sistematico> NOssa :)
<xispirito> ports se mau usado dá nisto dae
<sistematico> xispirito, A "mesclagem" do ports com o pkg_add que dá nisso :D
<xispirito> eu fiz =D
<xispirito> num release ainda, foi massa
<sistematico> xispirito, Depende do que e de como né.
<sistematico> pkg_add -r gnome2 e depois portupgrade -a bugou tudo aqui.
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Mas eu já tô conseguindo arrumar.
<xispirito> eu instalei X e dependencias do pkg_add e compilei todo o resto
<xispirito> foi lindo
<sistematico> Graças a Deus!
<xGrind> SeuMadruga, seu madruga, oq o senhor esta' fazendo?
<SeuMadruga> estou tomando uma xicara de café
<sistematico> Duka, Porque não tenta o site Oficial?
<SeuMadruga> com dona florinda
<SeuMadruga> =)
<Duka> sistematico, ?
<sistematico> Duka, IBM.
<sistematico> :D
<Duka> sistematico, vou da uma olha...
<sistematico> Duka, http://www-142.ibm.com/software/products/us/en/atoz/rational?pgel=lnav
<sistematico> Talvez ache algo útil aí.
<Duka> sistematico, blz, vlw
<sistematico> De nada..
<xispirito> sistematico, este joomla é tipo um jogo de enigma né? tenho certeza
<sistematico> hahahahaa
<sistematico> Ele é meio esquisitão, mas é só ler que dá pra usar de boa pô..
<sistematico> Eu uso o Drupal, não gosto muito dele.
<xispirito> eu vou é limpar este espaço ali, texto puro rulez
<xispirito> aquele html e css eu escrevo fácil, e muito mais simples, login com php no mysql e estamos grandes
<sistematico> xispirito, Nem sempre se tem tempo pra desenvolver um projeto grande e bem elaborado como um CMS.
<sistematico> Eu uso um pronto, e não vejo mal nenhum nisso :)
<xispirito> não vou desenvolver um CMS, só as páginas
<sistematico> xispirito, Depende do que tu vai fazer...
<xispirito> vamos fazer tipo um wiki gigante de Unix em pt-br
<sistematico> xispirito, Eu jamais escreveria o sistematico.org sozinho na mão.
<sistematico> Sou incapaz e assumo.
<sistematico> Por isso eu escolhi o Drupal, fácil, bonito, simples, com vários módulos bem legais, bem escrito :)
<xispirito> eu nunca usei nada assim, sempre escrevi
<sistematico> xispirito, Wiki tambem, quer algo melhor que o MediaWiki?
<sistematico> Ou TWiki..
<xispirito> e vi agora que acho que sou incapaz de ficar apertando botõs por mais de trinta minutos
<xispirito> #botões
<sistematico> Ou DokuWiki?
<xispirito> mas nós queremos algo mais particular, do nosso jeito
<sistematico> xispirito, Qual sistema tu usa?
<xispirito> Debian
<xispirito> ou OpenBSD
<xispirito> depende do humor
<sistematico> Então tu gosta bastente de botões ainda...
<sistematico> hagaghgahahga
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> Mas porque respondeu Debian primeiro?
<xispirito> porque é o que estou usando no momento
<sistematico> Porque não está no OpenBSD?
<xispirito> porque estava usando umas coisas aqui que exigem um Linux
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> O que?
<xispirito> coisas...=D
<sistematico> haiehaieaheiaeuaheiaeuaheiae
<sistematico> Eu não tenho mais nenhum outro S.O. que não seja o FreeBSD, não capaz de imaginar o que um *BSD não rode.
<sistematico> xispirito, Acho que tu ainda não está seguro com o OpenBSD, isso sim.
<sistematico> :D
<xispirito> eu usei exclusivamente ele por mais de ano, mas precisei de Linux
<xispirito> FreeBSD não fez meu tipo
<sistematico> Porque não fez o seu tipo?
<sistematico> Ele é absolutamente igual ao outros dois :)
<sistematico> Se ele não fez seu tipo nenhum dos três fará.
<sistematico> Nem Free, nem Net, nem Open,]
<sistematico> xispirito, Concorda?
<xispirito> sei lá, não deu aquele encanto, achei um pouco estranho o ports, por ser a mesma árvore para todos releases, a compilação é um pouco diferente no sistema base, está começando a introduzir outro compilador que não gcc, e mais uma porrada de coisas
<sistematico> Muda uma coisinhas aqui ou ali, mas é mínimo.
<xispirito> o código muda um monte, o foco...
<xispirito> NetBSD é um OS completamente diferente dos outros *BSD
<xispirito> OpenBSD foi o que me senti mais em casa, mais afinado com o foco do projeto
<sistematico> Nem o Net, nem o Open, nem o Free usam o gcc por padrão.
<xispirito> FreeBSD usa gcc 3.alguma coisa
<sistematico> Não.
<xispirito> 0.0
<sistematico> Ele pode usar se tu instalar do ports, claro.
<xispirito> dá uma olhada =D
<sistematico> cc
<sistematico> Sempre cc.
<xispirito> eu instalei a base e a primeira coisa que fiz foi executar gcc o.0
<sistematico> xispirito, Que nem eu te falei, ele tem no ports.
<sistematico> Não vem com ele.
<xispirito> então tá =D
<sistematico> O Open mesma coisa.
<sLevin> Olá pessoal!
<sLevin>  estou estudando um pouco de redes+linux e estou com um desafio na cabeça -----> EJETAR O CD-ROM do meu irmão pela rede sem fio... é possivel ???
<sLevin> 1 - como posso montar o leitor de cd dele no meu Linux?
<sLevin> 2 - Ele usa windows e eu uso Ubuntu 11.10
<sLevin> <sLevin> Win 7 no caso...
<sLevin> alguém pode dar uma força ???
<sistematico> sLevin, TightVNC.
<xGrind> sLevin, se usar teamviewer da
<sLevin> VALEU !!!
<sLevin> diretamente pelo terminal... eh facil ???
<sistematico> sLevin, Não sei se dá.
<sLevin> ok!!! vlw mesmo cara!
<sistematico> sLevin, Se ele usasse algum *NIX seria bem fácil.
<sistematico> De nada.
<sLevin> pois é, seria bem + tranquilo
<OliveiraBorges> alguem vivo
<Duka> ^^
<mateus_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<barna> mateus_, num tenho bola de cristal!
<mateus_> tipo, eu fiz dual-boot ubuntu e windows xp
<barna> vc vai ter q falar qual o seu problema primeiro! pra depois alguem responder se pode te ajudar!
<mateus_> o ubuntu está pegando normal
<mateus_> mas sempre que eu coloco no windows
<mateus_> aparece um prompt
<barna> mateus_, qual versão do ubuntu?
<mateus_> 12.04
<barna> massa, a quanto tempo esse erro vem acontecendo?
<mateus_> começou hj
<mateus_> que foi quando eu fiz o dualboot
<barna> mateus_, antes tinha o q instalado no comp?
<mateus_> Windows XP
<barna> só o xp?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> ok, ai vc instalou o ubuntu 12.04 e quando vc foi entrar no xp deu esse erro?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> certo!
<barna> ele instalou o dual-boot na instalação do ubuntu certo?
<barna> ou vc instalou depois?
<mateus_> na instalação do ubuntu
<barna> massa!
<barna> vamos começar com coisas simples!
<barna> mateus_, qual o seu conhecimento em ubuntu?
<mateus_> iniciante
<barna> começou hoje?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> Seja Bem Vindo!
<mateus_> obrigado
<barna> ok, sabe onde vc inicia os programas? do lado esquerdo em cima?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> clica la e digita terminal
<mateus_> pronto
<barna> abriu o terminal pra digitar comandos?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> mateus_, só pra te situar, eu num to usando a mesma interface grafica que vc, por isso, as veses num lembro direito como é!
<barna> ok?
<mateus_> ok
<barna> digita dentro do terminal: sudo update-grub
<mateus_> feito
<barna> ele vai te pedir a senha, quando vc digitar a senha num vai aparecer nada, mas a senha ta sendo digitada!
<barna> só dar enter depois
<mateus_> pronto
<barna> ele mostrou o ubuntu e o winxp?
<mateus_> não
<barna> me fale o q apareceu no terminal?
<mateus_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<mateus_> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<barna> mateus_, tem algo errado ai
<barna> como q vc digitou no terminal?
<barna> só apareceu isso? mais nada?
<mateus_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mateus_> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<mateus_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<mateus_> Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img
<mateus_> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<mateus_> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<mateus_> isso ai
<mateus_> sim
<mateus_> digitei sudo update-grub
<barna> kra, q coisa estranha!!!
<barna> menu.lst isso foi abandonado a uns 3 anos!
<mateus_> hmm
<barna> kra antes tinha algum linux nesse computador?
<mateus_> ñ
<barna> q doideira!!!!! o kernel é do 12.04 mesmo, mas o grub???? ta errado!
<barna> nunca vi isso!
<barna> como q vc instalou o ubuntu?
<mateus_> baixei no site e depois gravei em um cd
<barna> qual site?
<mateus_> o do tópico
<barna> do topico aki do canal?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> kra, nunca vi isso! mas vamos lá!
<barna> vc sabe usar o pastebin???
<mateus_> sim
<barna> olha só ! primeiro new-user q sabe usar pastebin!
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> então me manda o paste do menu.lst
<mateus_> ok
<mateus_> http://pastebin.com/jrq1JgH4
<barna> nossa q nostalgia! hehehehehe
<barna> mateus_, é 32bits?
<barna> seu ubuntu?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> bom, a tempos q num uso o 32, o ultimo foi o 10.04!
<barna> mateus_, ele num achou o winxp
<barna> entra no terminal de novo e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<mateus_> ok
<barna> e pastebin pra mim!
<mateus_> http://pastebin.com/0innp3WD
<barna> massa, seu winxp ta lá blz
<barna> agora to tentando acessar a memoria de como editar o grub legacy! desdo 9.04 q num uso ele!
<mateus_> hmm
<barna> to pensando em 2 coisas aki
<barna> 1 instalar o grub2
<barna> 2 tentar arrumar esse grub
<barna> mateus_, ta ai?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> to lendo aki!
<barna> parece q o grub 2 tem algum problema com winxp!
<mateus_> hmm
<barna> mateus_, quando vc entro no xp da alguma msg de erro?
<mateus_> ñ
<mateus_> só aparece um prompt
<mateus_> eu tento digitar
<mateus_> mas nada acontece
<barna> o q tem escrito no prompt?
<mateus_> nada
<barna> tipo só uma tela preta e _ ?
<barna> num tem nenhum caractere nela?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> quais?
<mateus_> nenhum
<barna> então nem é um prompt ele ta travando mesmo!
<mateus_> hmm
<mateus_> tem alguma ideia de qual é o problema?
<barna> mateus_, nenhuma!
<barna> mas vamos tentar!
<barna> faz um backup do seu menu.lst e cria um novo com isso dentro!
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014267/
<mateus_> pronto
<barna> massa!
<barna> mateus_, vc tem um live-cd ai pra caso de erro né?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> otimo, da um boot e tenta entra no win!
<mateus_> barna, na mesma
<barna> hummmm
<barna> mateus_, quando ele fica lá, o hd fica pensando?
<barna> *lendo
<mateus_> não
<barna> mateus_, muito dificil tentar entender o q esta acontecendo sem estar na frente do comp!
<mateus_> hmm
<barna> pior q num lembro como usar o grub legacy!
<barna> e tem pouco coisa escrita na net
<barna> e essas horas num tem ninguem on-line pra ajudar!
<barna> eu num sou muito com o grub!
<barna> to lendo mais aki
<Hertz> boa noite barna, o/
<barna> boa Hertz
<Hertz> mateus_, todo o tempo vc teve a opção do WinXP na lista?
<mateus_> sim
<Hertz> mateus_, nessa última vez a opção era Microsoft Windows XP Professional ou era diferente?
<mateus_> era
<Hertz> escrito exatamente assim?
<mateus_> (on /dev/sda1) no final
<barna> Hertz, vc pegou o papo desdo inicio?
<barna> Hertz, vc ja viu isso? grub legacy defalt no ubuntu 12.04?
<Hertz> barna, me corrige se eu estiver pensando errado, mas se o grub dele tivesse usando o menu.lst ele não deveria estar escrito com tu colocou no menu.lst sem o '(on /dev/sda1)'
<barna> 32bits
<Hertz> barna, peguei desde o início sim e na verdade nunca vi isso :s (não sou ubuntu user) mas acho bem estranho esse comportamento do grub dele
<barna> Hertz, na verdade eu to tentando lembrar de como usar o menu.lst, te lendo pra tentar refrescar a memoria!
<Hertz> mateus_, faz um pastebin novo com uma cópia nova do seu grub.cfg por favor ^-^
<mateus_> ok
<Hertz> barna, somos dois então XD
<mateus_> http://pastebin.com/kX2BRsMy
<mateus_> Hertz,  aí
<barna> como assim??? menu.lst e grug.cfg ????
<mateus_> é
<mateus_> :\
<Hertz> barna, agora sim ficou divertido o negócio :x
<mateus_> divertido :/
<barna_> kai aki!
<barna_> alguem respondeu alguma coisa?
<barna_> essa fala chegou ai? Hertz, sera q se ele der um update-grub2 vai mudar o grub.cfg e update-grub o menu.lst?
<Hertz> barna_, chegou não
<barna_> e ai kra q acha?
<Hertz> barna_, mas é possível
<barna_> vamos tentar?
<Hertz> barna_, claro
<barna_> mateus_, no terminal digita: sudo update-grub2 e paste o resultado!
<barna_> Hertz, mateus_ estou recebendo um chamado da mãe natureza! ja volto!
<mateus_> net tá lenta :/
<Hertz> mateus_, sem problemas ^-^
<mateus_> mateus@mateus-945GCM-S2C:~$ sudo update-grub2
<mateus_> sudo: update-grub2: comando não encontrado
<mateus_> 04:00 O.O
<Hertz> certo, vamos tentar algo diferente
<mateus_> Hertz,  oque?
<Hertz> mateus_, confere no seu menu se vc tem o Boot Repair instalado (deve estar no menu Sistema -> administração [ou algo assim])
<mateus_> tenho
<Hertz> abre ele
<mateus_> já usei ele 2 vezes
<mateus_> e nada
<mateus_> :\
<Hertz> que bacana :s
<Hertz> mateus_, deixa eu pensar um pouco aqui
<Hertz> mateus_, abre o boot repair
<Hertz> mateus_, abre as opções avançadas
<Hertz> mateus_, pronto?
<mateus_> pronto
<Hertz> na primeira aba marca a opção re-installar o grub
<mateus_> pronto
<Hertz> confere se mostrar o grub menu está marcado tb (coloca uns 10 segundos se não estiver)
<mateus_> tá marcado
<Hertz> marca a última opção é alguma coisa tipo "criar um bootinfo..."
<mateus_> pronto
<mateus_> e agora?
<Hertz> na segunda aba "Grub location" marca a opção purge e reinstall grub e me diz qual SO está selecionado
<mateus_> em português tá como?
<barna_> voltei, lendo o historico!
<mateus_> Sistema tá Ubuntu
<Hertz> mateus_, é pra ser a segunda opção
<Hertz> mateus_, agora na parte de baixo marca o colocar grub em e seleciona sda
<mateus_> pronto
<Hertz> mateus_, e malz pela falha na tradução, não sei traduzir purge T_T
<Hertz> agora pode aplicar e rodar o Boot Repair
<Hertz> ele vai te dar um link, copia esse link pra mim
<mateus_> ok
<Hertz> barna_, tentando usar o boot repair pra reinstalar o grub
<barna_> to lendo aki!
<barna_> nunca usei isso!
<barna_> tenho nem ideia de como funfa!
<barna_> por isso to quetinho
<Hertz> eu achei que seria mais fácil fazer assim do que reinstalar na unha  ^-^
<Hertz> barna_, se por acaso isso falhar tem alguma idéia extra?
<barna_> um plano B
<barna_> ?
<barna_> alguns
<Hertz> acho que já estamos perto do plano F XD
<mateus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014328/
<mateus_> reiniciar
<Hertz> mateus_, vai lá
<Hertz> barna_, acho que não deu denovo T_T
<barna_> pq?
<Hertz> foi um chute baseado na demora pra voltar ^-^
<Hertz> barna_, e na linha 227 do paste dele
<barna_> 227 ou 228?
<Hertz> pra mim tá 227 --> 1 disks with OS, 1 OS : 1 Linux, 0 MacOS, 0 Windows, 0 unknown type OS.
<barna_> aki 227, mas é vero!
<barna_> kra parece q tem um menu.lst no sda1 e um grub.cfg no sda6
<Hertz> eu tb vi isso (essa é a vantagem de usar o boot repair o log que ele gera)
<Hertz> mas ele disse que era a primeira instalação de ubuntu no pc, eu queria saber como foi que ele consegui instalar o grub desse jeito
<Hertz> *conseguiu
<barna_> somos 2!
<barna_> pior q eu até queria usar o grub legacy!!!!
<barna_> heheheheheehe
<barna_> mas vai entender!
<Hertz> o que é meio sinistro é que a gente não sabe o quanto ele tentou arrumar isso sozinho antes de pedir ajuda
<mateus_> voltei
<Hertz> mateus_, boas noticias?
<mateus_> sim
<mateus_> apareceu um prompt
<mateus_> ae eu digitei ls
<mateus_> e apareceu os discos
<mateus_> como não sabia oq fazer
<mateus_> usei o live cd pra entrar aqui
<Hertz> não chamaria isso de boa notícia :x
<mateus_> :/
<Hertz> mateus_, vc não consegue bootar no ubuntu sem o livecd?
<barna_> apareceu o prompt sem aparcer as opções de sistemas pra iniciar?
<mateus_> sim
<Hertz> o sim foi pra quem?
<mateus_> e tinha dizendo pra apertar tab pra ver os comandos
<mateus_> Hertz:  pro barna_
<mateus_> eu não consigo pq não sei o comando para escolher o disco
<barna_> se isso foi uma noticia boa, num quero nem ver uma noticia ruim!!!!!
<mateus_> :/
<mateus_> então a situação piorou?
<barna_> brincadeiras a parte! mas temos q manter o bom humor!
<barna_> sim
<barna_> Hertz, ideias?
<barna_> grub-install --root-directory=etc......
<barna_> ????
<Hertz> barna_, tirou as teclas dos meus dedos XD
<mateus_> é pra digitar isso no terminal?
<Hertz> barna_, mateus_ vou passar um café já volto
<mateus_> ok
<barna_> blz Hertz vou ajudando ele aki re instala o grub!
<barna_> vamos lá mateus_, reinstalar o grub!
<barna_> ta no live certo?
<barna_> abre um terminal e digita:
<barna_> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<mateus_> sim
<mateus_> ok
<barna_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<mateus_> pronto
<mateus_> e agora?
<barna_> to tentando lembrar um comando aki, mas vamos lá!
<barna_> pode dar boot!
<barna_> tenta bootar pelo hd agora!
<mateus_> ok
<Hertz> voltei
<barna_> ja fez cafe?
<barna_> tb quero!
<barna_> hehehehehehe
<barna_> devia ter falado pra ele fazer um sudo grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<barna_> mas ja foi!
 * Hertz da uma  |_|D para o barna_ :3
<Hertz> inverti as cores hauahuah
<barna_> ????
 * Hertz da uma  |_|D para o barna_ :3
<Hertz> barna, veja pelo lado positivo ele pelo menos tem acesso físico a máquina, uma vez eu estraguei o grub de um dedicado e mandei a máquina rebootar :s
<barna> putz!!!
<Hertz> resultado o suporte sendo incomodado :x
<barna> vc tava a quantos km da maquina?
<Hertz> era um dedicado da limestone em algum lugar dos estados unidos e eu no interior de sampa T_T
<Hertz> ai tu imagina que divertido, era a minha primeira semana no trampo novo, e eu literalmente fudi a capacidade de boot do dedicado da empresa pq inoscentemente achei que podia lidar com ele do mesmo jeito que lido com o meu desk, e fiz um update do SO nas coxa
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> ja vi gente fazendo coisas do tipo!
<barna> um vez tava com um amigo on aki, num sei bem o q ele fez, mas ele tirou metade da freenode do ar!
<Hertz> que bacana hauhauahua
<barna> ele tava me ajudando numas coisas, e falando q tinha fazendo alguma coisa na freenode etc....
<barna> dai ele falow fudeu......
<barna> fiz merda! e começou a cair!!!!
<barna> ele mexeu em alguma coisa do servidor, seilá! num entendo essas coisas......
<barna> ainda bem q ele tinha um backup, subiu o backup, mandou reiniciar e pronto!
<Luhmann> Ich würde gern mehr über der Ubuntu
<barna> 15min depois tudo ok!
<Luhmann> ops
<barna> Luhmann, portugues por favor!
<mateus_> barna:
<Luhmann> desculpe-me
<barna> diga lá!
<Hertz> Luhmann, sem problemas ^_^
<mateus_> se eu formatar tem como remover o grub e o ubuntu completamente?
<Luhmann> Preciso tirar uma dúvida. Estava lendo a filosofia do sistema e achei verdadeiramente encantadora.
<Luhmann> Todavia, como devo reagir diante do fato de ter de sempre atualizar o sistema? Quer dizer, ao menos a cada seis meses.
<Luhmann> Estou perguntando porque irei migrar para o Linux definitivamente. Meu notebook parece não estar "aguentando" carregar o Windows XP.
<barna> Hertz, alguma carta na manga?
<barna> mateus_, agora o problema é resgatar o seu boot!
<Hertz> barna, para o mateus_ definitivamente não :s
<Hertz> Luhmann, Espera um minuto por favor.
<mateus_> como formato?
<mateus_> :\
<barna> mateus_, se vc formatar não vai tirar o grub!
<Luhmann> mateus_: você quer formatar a partição com o ubuntu? Explique melhor.
<mateus_> barna:  :\
<Luhmann> Hertz: Tudo bem.
<barna> só vai piorar!
<mateus_> faço oq então?
<barna> mateus_, vc tem um cd de instalação do xp ai?
<mateus_> tenho no hd
<barna> mateus_, tem q gravar!
<barna> vai ter q iniciar por ele e colocar o boot do xp no mbr
<mateus_> pelo live cd grava?
<barna> ixi! é mesmo!!!!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<barna> agora o bixo pegou, vamos colocar a cuca pra funfa!
<Hertz> Luhmann, creio que não entendi o que vc quis dizer. Como assim diante do fato de ter de sempre atualizar o sistema?
<barna> mateus_, tem um pen-drive ai?
<mateus_> sim
<barna> massa!
<barna> vc pode formatar ele?
<mateus_> já tá formatado
<barna> mateus_, otimo, faz um live-pen então!
<Luhmann> Hertz: A cada seis meses uma nova versão é lançada, não é verdade?
<mateus_> pelo livecd faz?
<barna> acho q sim!
<Hertz> Luhmann, sim
<Hertz> Luhmann, mas você não é obrigado a trocar para a versão nova se não quiser.
<Luhmann> Hertz: Exatamente o que estou a indagar. Como poderei transferir os meus textos e dados para um sistema que está sempre entrando em um processo de mutação?
<Luhmann> É. Você tem razão.
<barna> Hertz, Luhmann, mas essas versão q saem de 6 em 6 meses são versoes de teste! apenas a cada 2 anos sai uma versão FINAL!
<Luhmann> Hertz: Sua resposta, embora sucinta, convenceu-me.
<mateus_> barna:
<mateus_> sorte
<Luhmann> Sou muito grato por isso.
<mateus_> da pra fazer
<barna> mateus_, massa!
<Luhmann> barna: Entendi.
<Hertz> Luhmann, posso te fazer uma pergunta?
<Luhmann> Hertz: Pois não.
<mateus_> barna:  desse jeito o sistema vai voltar ao normal?
<Hertz> Luhmann, você é alemão?
<barna> mateus_, espero q sim!
<Luhmann> Hertz: Não.
<Hertz> Luhmann, brasileiro?
<barna> mateus_, vc boota pelo pendrive, grava o cd do windows, boota pelo cd do windows e restaura o boot dele!
<Luhmann> Hertz: Sim. Desculpe-me pelo percalço anterior. Estava conversando com um alemão.
<barna> pronto, depois vc boota de novo pelo pen e formata o ubuntu!
<mateus_> não da pra boota pelo pendrive só?
<barna> Luhmann, eu só uso versão aki! ou seja só troco de sistema a cada 2 anos!
<barna> mateus_, como assim?
<Hertz> Luhmann, foi mera curiosidade mesmo... embora confesse que tenha sido mais motivada pelo seu estilo de escrita do que por qulauqer outra coisa
<mateus_> barna:  só usar o pendrive em vez do cd
<Luhmann> barna: A versão 12.04 é a última?
<Luhmann> Hertz: Sem problemas. Agradeço por sua forma cordial e educada em perguntar.
<barna> mateus_, nunca ouvi falar de fazer live-pen com win!
<barna> Luhmann, sim!
<Luhmann> barna: É possível.
<mateus_> caramba, péssima primeira experiência com ubuntu
<barna> 12 = 2012  . 04 = abril
<Luhmann> Mas não é a mesma coisa.
<Luhmann> mateus_: Que aconteceu?
<barna> mateus_, como eu e o Hertz te falamos, nunca tinhamos visto isso antes!
<mateus_> hmm
<barna> e olha q eu fico umas 14 por dia aki!
<barna> 7 dias por semana!
<mateus_> Luhmann:  o winxp no dualboot não tá pegando
<barna> Luhmann, o mateus_ instalou o ubuntu 12.04 32 bits em dual boot com o winxp!
<barna> deu algum erro muito sinistro, pq ta com grub legacy no sda1 e grub2 no sda6
<Luhmann> E qual é a dificuldade?
<barna> o sistema de primeiro num bootava o win, agora num boota nada!
<Luhmann> hm
<barna> mateus_, antes de re-iniciar quer fazer uma ultima tentativa?
<Luhmann> Pensei que estivesse acessando o Windows. Poderia formatar a partição do ubuntu por ele.
<Luhmann> mateus_: Talvez fosse recomendável você bootar com o CD do ubuntu e tentar uma reinstalação.
<Hertz> ^ isso é exatamente o que eu faria
<Luhmann> hehe
<barna> então somos 3!
<barna> mas antes eu tentaria dar um update no grub2 q a gente instalou!
<barna> *reinstalou, pode ser esse o erro!
<Hertz> possível
<Hertz> e ele caiu denovo T_T
<Luhmann> mateus_: A solução mais dramática seria criar um disco de recuperação em outro computador.
<barna> sabe uma coisa q eu deixei passar!
<Hertz> barna, sei não XD
<barna> quando falei pra ele montar a partição e re-instalar o grub, num perguntei o q tinha aparecido!
<barna> ele falow:  feito
<barna> eu repondi, reboota!
<barna> mas sera q deu certo mesmo?
<barna> primeiro dia do kra!
<Luhmann> Caros barna e Hertz, vocês têm experiência com outra distribuição Linux ou Unix-Like ?
<barna> um pouco de debian
<Hertz> Luhmann, eu comecei com o mandrake, depois me apaixonei pelo slackware, usei um tempo mandriva e fedora mas voltei pro slackware e agora estou com o debian e o ubuntu eu uso bem pouco
<Luhmann> Legal.
<Luhmann> Eu conheci o slackware depois que um amigo enviou-me uma screenshot.
<Luhmann> Duas, aliás.
<mateus_>  barna
<mateus_> da pra gravar
<mateus_> pelo que vi
<mateus_> mas se tiver que baixar algo já era
<mateus_> :\
<Hertz> Luhmann, eu tenho uma paixão pelo slackware ainda, mas como uso debian no trabalho comecei a usar ele
<barna> mateus_, só grava o cd de instalação do winxp
<barna> pode gravar pelo proprio navegador de arquivos
<Hertz> barna, acho que ele não tem o iso do windows XP :s
<barna> clica com o direito na iso e coloca abrir com braseiro
<barna> Hertz, ele falow q tinha!
<barna> mateus_, ta disposto a uma ultima tentativa?
<Luhmann> Hertz: Interessante. Qual é a área do seu trabalho?
<barna> de recuperar o grub?
<chm0d-780> mateus_ se os arquivos com o livecd estiverm intactos tenta dar uma olhada no arquivo do grub
<mateus_> só tem dois arquivos na pasta do grub
<chm0d-780> quais?
<mateus_> gfxblacklist.txt
<mateus_> grubenv
<Hertz> Luhmann, o sou web-developer (back-end developer pra ser mais específico)
<Hertz> *eu sou...
<Luhmann> hm
<chm0d-780> mateus_ etc/issue
<chm0d-780> dá um cat nele
<Hertz> Luhmann, você trabalha com TI tb?
<mateus_> chm0d-780: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS \n \l
<chm0d-780> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<barna> bom galera, preciso dormir!
<chm0d-780> dá uma olhada neste arquivo
<barna> ja meu a minha cota!
<mateus_> chm0d-780:  não encontrado
<barna> boa noite!
<barna> valeu Hertz pela ajuda!
<chm0d-780> mateus_:
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chm0d-780> dá um cat neste tambêm
<mateus_> cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Hertz> barna, boa noite man o/
<barna> mateus_, desculpa, fiz o que pude deixo aki minha ultima contribuição caso desista! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014397/
<barna> mateus_, acho q vc ja persebeu q o pessoal aki é disposição, quando um num ta dando conta vou outro e continua!
<chm0d-780> cara procura por ele na partição do ubuntu
<barna> a união faz a força!
<chm0d-780> visto que vc está cm o live cd
<chm0d-780> vai ser dificil ele encontrar
<barna> chm0d-780, valeu! boa sorte na jornada! espero q vc consiga!
<chm0d-780> barna obrigado velho
<barna> vou deixar o comp ligar pra mim ler quando acordar o q rolou!
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> estou sem muito tempo pq estou a trampar
<chm0d-780> mas vou tentar dar uma ajuda
<mateus__> chm0d-780:  da pra gravar cd pelo livecd do ubuntu?
<Luhmann> Hertz: Não exatamente. Estudo Direito.
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> usa o brasero
<chm0d-780> mateus_:
<chm0d-780> segue /boot/grub/menu.lst manualmente
<chm0d-780> sem ser pelo terminal
<chm0d-780> vai pela partição do ubuntu
<mateus__> não existe
<chm0d-780> mateus__ este ficheiro não está na partição do ubuntu?
<mateus__> ah
<mateus__> pera
<Hertz> mateus__, é o diretório boot da sua partição sda6, a que está com o ubuntu instalado
<mateus__> eu sei
<mateus__> encontrei
<Luhmann> Hertz: e barna
<Luhmann> Foi um prazer. Tenho um bom dia.
<mateus__> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<mateus__> será que isso funciona?
<Hertz> Luhmann, O prazer foi todo meu, e um bom dia pra você o/
<Hertz> mateus__, não leva a mal o que eu vou te dizer agora, mas tu meio que se complica assim
<mateus__> hmm
<Hertz> o chm0d-780 está te dando instuções e tentando te ajudar, se tu ficar seguindo caminhos paralelos fica meio difícil o pessoal continuar motivado a te ajudar
<mateus__> saquei
<chm0d-780> kra eu vou ter que trampar
<chm0d-780> se quiser formatar faça um carregamento em cadeia com o grub
<chm0d-780> ou instala o grub2
<mateus__> hmm
<chm0d-780> depois faça um update-grub se quiser atualizar alguma partição
<chm0d-780> isso se vc formatar e instalar de novos os dois S.O
<chm0d-780> pesquisa ai sobre carregamento em cadeia
<chm0d-780> seria de bom gosto te ajudar a fazer
<chm0d-780> mas não tenho mais tempo mateus__
<mateus__> ok
<chm0d-780> faça carregamento em cadeia ou seja chainloading com o grub
<chm0d-780> já não terá problemas com o dual boot
<chm0d-780> Hertz: fica bem man
<chm0d-780> mateus__: fica bem
<Hertz> chm0d-780, um bom trabalho pra vc man o/
<chm0d-780> obrigado
<chm0d-780> Hertz:
<chm0d-780> valeu
<chm0d-780> um bom dia para voçês
<mateus__> flw chm0d-780
<chm0d-780> fui
<Celso> bom dia
<Hertz> Celso, bom dia o/
<paladinn> bom dia linuxers
<Rudolf> dia
<Celso> dia
<fcoambrozio> dia povo
<Hertz> dia
<Rudolf> dia
<chm0d-780>  /away_actions
<chm0d-780> ups
<Celso> chm0d-780: bom dia omi
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<Hertz> ivanbajr, Bom dia :D
<ivanbajr> Estou procurando informações de como criar um server de mumble.
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: google
<ivanbajr> sim
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: pai dos burros
<ivanbajr> estou fazendo
<ivanbajr> isto
<ivanbajr> encontrei uma dica de como instalar o server mumble em ubuntu
<Rudolf> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/FAQ/English
<ivanbajr> http://pplware.sapo.pt/internet/construa-um-servidor-de-voz-seguro-em-menos-de-dez-passos/
<Rudolf> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Running_Murmur
<ivanbajr> mas gostaria de saber se alguém tem sucesso
<ivanbajr> instalei o server
<ivanbajr> como também o cliente
<ivanbajr> no cliente não encontrei salas ou canais em no idioma
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: falhou?
<ivanbajr> não falhou
<ivanbajr> o mamble client tem um bom audio
<ivanbajr> boa velocidade
<Birex> bom dia
<Birex> alguem sabe se existe um programa para salvar stream em flash? tipo tv on-line?
<paladinn> Birex eu não sei, ja pesquisou no tio google ?
<Birex> ja, mas tive resposta
<Birex> eu usava o mimms para isso, mas o site mudou para flash
<Birex> ai ferrou tudo
<Hertz> Birex, já tentou o rtmpdump?
<Birex> vou verificar Hertz, obrigado pela dica
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde
<Hertz> RodrigO23, boa tarde o/
<Hertz> Birex,  espero que te ajude ^-^
<RodrigO23> bao Hertz
<[orca]> hey galera
<[orca]> boa tarde.
<pibarnas> hey
<pibarnas> b o a
<[orca]> pibarnas: sabe configurar o skype para ele rodar junto com pidgin?
<[orca]> tava precisando, risos
<pibarnas> [orca]: junto? ou o pidgin rodar o protocolo dele?
<[orca]> o skype é em qt, nao é em hum, acessivel ao orca.
<pibarnas> [orca]: de qq forma, não sei, raramente uso skype.
<[orca]> ah, o pidgin rodar o protocolo :D
<[orca]> eu me enganei,.
<[orca]> pibarnas: faz um tempo que nao uso skype.
<pibarnas> [orca]: as restrições ao linux do skype são tristes, na minha opinião, ainda mais agora com a M$.
<[orca]> como m$?
<[orca]> pibarnas: mas tu sabe usar o protocolo no pidgin?
<[orca]> sei q vou precisar de aloguém pra ler a tela pra mim mas isso e o d menos.
<pibarnas> [orca]: M$ = microsoft: dona do skype. não, nunca usei.
<[orca]> pibarnas: realmente, fiquei tris	te quando a microsoft comprou o skype.
<[orca]> mas, ele pode se tornar "chareware"?
<[orca]> ele nao é fireware?
<[orca]> pibarnas: ainda vejo um dia que a microsoft va ser comprada e o windows ser tornado publico :P
<[orca]> pibarnas: quem sabe...
<[orca]> risos.
<[orca]> pibarnas: tu usa  linux a quanto tempo? me desculpa pela pergunta.
<pibarnas> [orca]: 1997
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> minha idade :P
<pibarnas> :)
<[orca]> pibarnas: quantos anos tu tem?
<pibarnas> 36
<[orca]> pibarnas: usou windows? ms-dos sei lá?
<pibarnas> sim, até 2001-2003 provavelmente... não lembro direito qd parei.
<[orca]> pibarnas: tu deve saber de monte do linux né?
<pibarnas> [orca]: só o necessário pra usar.
<[orca]> pibarnas: hey, sabe tava aliás, ainda estou, tendo um probleminha com o hd esternon aqui, ele n ta detectando, terias uma ideia o porque?
<[orca]> pibarnas: hum, nao sei q é.
<pibarnas> [orca]: checaste o dmesg pra ver se não está, mesmo?
<[orca]> pibarnas: mas nao detecta de jeito nem um.
<pibarnas> [orca]: as vezes por algum motivo ele não consegue montar, mas o dispositivo é detectado pelo kernel, sim.
<[orca]> pibarnas: acontece que a perta :P, ta com windows, e eu queria passar mu linux pra la. entao.. seraque é isso.? e como ver o dmesg?
<[orca]> perte*
<pibarnas> pluga o hd e num terminal: dmesg | tail
<[orca]> pera.
<pibarnas> o terminal te mostrará as últimas linhas do arquivo de log das mensagens de dispositivo
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> pibarnas: desta vez ele montou.
<pibarnas> :)
<pibarnas> [orca]: ele tava só te testando... ;)
<[orca]> pibarnas: noss! este $reclicebin algo assim, muitos arquivos
<[orca]> este windows...]
<[orca]> pibarnas: po, tem muito diretorio que o windows oculta.
<Rudolf> [orca]: linux também
<[orca]> meti um deretorio aqui do hd tem uma porção q nao consigo ver.
<[orca]> é, quais por exemplo?
<Rudolf> ls -la
<[orca]> rudolf: sim, s´o q no linux agente pode ver-las com comandos o windows é bem escondida, acho.
<Rudolf> [orca]: to defendendo windows não
<Rudolf> [orca]: acalme-se
<paladinn> hehe
<[orca]> nao tou nervoso :OP
<[orca]> so tou imprecionado com que achei.
<[orca]> até um diretorio aqui que quetria a um tempão eu achei :P
<paladinn> [orca] nas opções das pastas do windows, tem as opções pra desocultar pastas e arquivos
<OliveiraBorges> Estou tentando colocar meus dns no registro.br, mas o slave da " Tempo Esgotado " o que pode ser ?
<[orca]> esta.
<[orca]> ,media/D6F6DEA2F6DE8263/$Recycle.Bin/
<[orca]> tchau.
<syth> boa tarde!
<Rudolf> tarde
<syth> Rudolf ... não estou conseguindo instalar minha impressora Lexmark z705 no Ubuntu 12.04
<syth> vc pode me ajudar, cara?
<syth> busquei uns tutoriais e tudo o mais, fui até o site da Lexmark mas eles não oferecem download do driver pro Linux (nenhuma distro)
<syth> ...
<Rudolf> syth: desculpe cara, ocupado
<syth> np! tx! someone else?
<syth> de novo: se alguém puder me ajudar a instalar uma Lexmark z705 no Ubuntu 12.04 me avise...
<barna> Hertz, valeu!
<RodrigO23> fala pessoal
<OliveiraBorges> fala
<Rudolf> escrevo
<RodrigO23> iai OliveiraBorges
<RodrigO23> como qvc tah
<ubuntels> boa tarde Rodrig023, sou novato aui.
<RodrigO23> Bem vindo ubuntels
<RodrigO23> eu tmb, bom digamos que de fato eu seja novo tmb
<RodrigO23> pois uso o IRC há uns 4 meses
<RodrigO23> Seja bem vindo em nome do da galera #ubuntu-br
<ubuntels> fiz o meu agora
<barna> Sejam Bem Vindos RodrigO23 e ubuntels!
<barna> eu ja sou macaco veio do canal! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<ubuntels> Aqui é só postar a duvida ou precisa fazer algum direcionamento?
<GeekZen> so que paro
<GeekZen> eu uso IRC a uns 4 anos eu acho
<GeekZen> to sem computador LOL
<barna> ubuntels, só mandar a pergunta! na lata, sem devorteios!
<ubuntels> Minha webcam embutida do notebook parou há alguns dias. Funcionava no 11.04, 11.10 e no começo do 12.04. Agora nenhum programa de video a detecta.
<ubuntels> Uso um note Samsung RV410 ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<barna> ubuntels, ja sabe usar o pastebin?
<barna> aki no canal?
<ubuntels> Ele faz o q?
<linusBD_> alguém sabe como faço pra instalar uma impressora no ubuntu 12.04 ?
<barna> ubuntels, eu vou te pedir pra rodar uns comandos ai!
<barna> ele vai retornar um monte de coisas, se vc postar aki vai encher o canal de "lixo"!
<ubuntels> eu tava pensando nisso
<barna> ubuntels, então, vc colo isso numa pagina no seu navegador e me manda só o link!
<fcoambrozio> linusBD_: depende da impressora
<linusBD_> fcoambrozio: Lexmark z705
<linusBD_> (halleluja!)
<barna> ubuntels, entra nesse site aki http://paste.ubuntu.com/ coloca lá o texto, seu nome, e clica em paste, vai recaregar, vc copia o link do navegador e me manda!
<barna> linusBD_, só 1 seg!
<ubuntels> ok vou seguir
<linusBD_> ok
<barna> ubuntels, abre um terminal e digita: lsusb
<barna> ubuntels, copia o resultado pro pastebin e me manda o link!
<barna> linusBD_, ja tentou alguma coisa?
<ubuntels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015250/
<linusBD_> sim barna ... conectei a impressora no NetBook LG x110 q eu tenho aqui, essa Lexmark z705 é USB... fui até as Configurações do Sistema > Hardware > Impressão
<linusBD_> pedi pra add a impressora, ele reconheceu q era a z705 mas não ofereceu o driver dela
<barna> ubuntels, abrindo, 1seg, vou pesquisar!
<OliveiraBorges> Estou tentando colocar meus dns no registro.br, mas o slave da " Tempo Esgotado " o que pode ser ?
<linusBD_> eu usei os "generic" oferecidos pelo sistema, mas não consegui imprimir nada
<linusBD_> nem a página de teste, rss
<GTK_Thi> barna: eai
<barna> GTK_Thi, e ai blz?
<GTK_Thi> barna: blz
<barna> linusBD_, blz, vou dar uma pesquisada!!!
<barna> linusBD_, mas ja vou adiantando, lexmar é zica!
<fcoambrozio> linusBD_: acredito que não ira "instalar" de forma "automatica" não...
<fcoambrozio> mas... tem alguns tutorias na net mostrando como fazer...
<linusBD_> barna valeu! eu tbm estou atrás de alguns tutoriais aqui mas até agora nada... uns falam de configurar o kernel e não sei oq mais... mas eu sou recém-chegado no universo Linux...
<fcoambrozio> alguns são um pouco antigo
<linusBD_> fcoambrozio pois é... mas eu não consegui baixar o driver
<linusBD_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-impressoras-Lexmark-no-Ubuntu-Linux
<barna> linusBD_, num tem uma forma automatica de conf a imp? como o fcoambrozio falow!
<linusBD_> barna se tem eu não descobri ainda...
<barna> ubuntels, seu note tem bluetooth?
<ubuntels> barna sim
<fcoambrozio> site da Lexmark bem atual... OS:   Caldera OpenLinux
<fcoambrozio> rsrsrsrs
<barna> ubuntels, então ele num ta reconhecendo sua webcam!
<ubuntels> é essa broadcom com wifi junta
<barna> ubuntels, vc tem outro sistema operacional ai?
<ubuntels> sim usava o win7starter
<ubuntels> so que limpei pra deixar so o ubuntu
<ubuntels> vou instalar o virtualbox logo mais
<linusBD_> rsss
<barna> ubuntels, ok, então nesse momento vc só tem o ubuntu 12.04 instalado ai!
<ubuntels> sim
<barna> ubuntels, vc ta usando mouse externo?
<ubuntels> atualmente so o touchpad mesmo
<barna> ubuntels, num to conseguindo identificar sua webcam!
<barna> aparentemente ela não esta "conectada" no seu comp!
<ubuntels> tem um device ai no lsusb o 7 que ta sem descrição
<ubuntels> ela funcionou ate uns dias atras
<barna> ubuntels, sim, o id apontou pra mouse externo!
<barna> ubuntels, ja aconteceu comigo de soltar ou romper o cabo da webcam!
<ubuntels> é possivel tbm. minha instalaçao é limpa logo pode nao ser exclusivamente erro de pacote
<ubuntels> como uso meu note pra facu, nao compensa levar pra autorizada.
<barna> sim, perguntei por outro OS pra testar isso,!
<ubuntels> vou baixar uma virtual. a proposito qual a melhor maq virtual gratis? é o VB?
<barna> eu sempre usei o Virtual Box
<barna> tb ja usei o wmware
<ubuntels> ele nao ta na central. instala direitinho?
<barna> ubuntels, qual deles?
<ubuntels> o virtua box
<barna> 1seg
<barna> ubuntels, sabe colocar repositorio novo?
<ubuntels> pus numas duas vezes
<ubuntels> via ppa?
<barna> linusBD_, to pesquisando aki, num esqueci doce!
<barna> ubuntels, sim!
<barna> ubuntels, eu to em outro ubuntu, no seu tem canais de software?
<ubuntels> to com a central aberta na tela de canais. sim
<barna> linusBD_, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalar-impressoras-Lexmark-no-Ubuntu-Linux
<barna> linusBD_, ja tentou esse?
<linusBD_> vejamos
<barna> ubuntels, deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian precise contrib
<barna> ubuntels, 12.04 né?
<linusBD_> sim, exatamente o mesmo link q postei acima rss
<barna> ubuntels, depois abre um terminal e digita wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<barna> pra colocar a chave!
<barna> linusBD_, desculpa, fiz bobagem no gerenciamento de area de tranferencia!
<barna> licensed, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/InstalandoImpressorasLexmark
<barna> linusBD_, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/InstalandoImpressorasLexmark
<barna> agora erro de tab!
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<ubuntels> sim
<LACabeza> boa tarde
<ubuntels>  vou mudar d usuario este nao faz sudo so meu admin
<barna> ubuntels, ok!
<barna> Boa!
<LACabeza> pessoal, sabe se tem algum jeito fácil de controlar serviços que inicializam automaticamente? Tipo, apache e mysql...
<LACabeza> eu quero instalar isso aqui no note, mas como não é sempre que eu usarei, eu quero poder iniciar esses serviços manualmente
<barna> LACabeza, num manjo muito, só sei q tudo q inicia auto ta na pasta init.d
<linusBD_> barna obrigado pelo link! estou dando uma lida aqui... já te dou o retorno!
<barna> linusBD_, blz!
<hierarquia> Boa noite
<hierarquia> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no meu PC e durante o uso o sistema simplesmente para, as luzes do teclado se apagam e tenho que reiniciar, isso acontecia tambem quando eu usava windows 7, não acontecia toda hora no windows 7, mas no ubuntu acontece com mais frequencia, parece que é alguma coisa com o hardware, alguém tem uma ideia do que pode provocar isso?
<hierarquia> eu comecei a usar o ubuntu pensando que o problema era com o windows
<hierarquia> me da a impressao que alguma coisa com o video
<barna> hierarquia, ja ouvi esse relato uma mil vezes!
<hierarquia> barna e qual a solução?
<barna> hierarquia, 90% das veses é sujeira na ventuinha do processador!
<hierarquia> como assim?
<hierarquia> como uma sujeira pode provocar isso?
<barna> o comp super aquesse, e desliga pra não queimar!
<hierarquia> ele nao desliga
<hierarquia> ele nao reinicia
<barna> pq não esfria!
<barna> sim ele trava!
<hierarquia> ele simplesmente trava
<barna> só o processador desliga!
<hierarquia> hmm
<hierarquia> me diz uma coisa
<hierarquia> como vejo a temperatura do processador no linux?
<barna> putz, tem umas mil formas!
<hierarquia> barna mas as vezes nem estou com muitas coisas abertas
<hierarquia> simplesmente navegando e tal
<hierarquia> e assim mesmo acontece
<barna> sim, pq pode num tar ventilando o suficiente!
<barna> pera q vou achar um tuto pra vc!
<barna> hierarquia, eu num uso unity, nunca usei, por isso num tenho nem ideia de como colocar um medidor ai!
<hierarquia> agora estou no mint 13
<pedor> hierarquia: tenta o psensor
<barna> aki eu tenho uns 20 medidores, sou fanatico por isso!
<hierarquia> qual o comando uso para verificar o hardware da maquina
<hierarquia> sei que meu processador é i5
<pedor> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<pedor> sudo sensors-detect
<pedor> sudo apt-get install psensor
<hierarquia> vou instalar
<hierarquia> mas acho que tem alguma coisa com o video, pois as vezes ele nao chega a travar mas o qualidade das imagens fica ruim
<hierarquia> algumas coisas ficam brancas
<hierarquia> outras ele trava e volta
<barna> hierarquia, placa de video externa?
<hierarquia> nao
<barna> hierarquia, desktop ou notebook?
<hierarquia> desktop
<barna> hierarquia, kra abre ele e ve se num ta sujo!
<hierarquia> entao abro e retiro o cooler do processador
<barna> nem precisa retirar! depois de instalar os sensores q o pedor falow etc....
<barna> da uma brida nele e checa o estado de limpeza dele!
<barna> 99% das veses da pra limpar só com um pincel!
<hierarquia> eu instalei o psensor
<hierarquia> queria v a temperatura agora para comparar
<hierarquia> depois
<hierarquia> vou la limpar e depois volto
<hierarquia> obrigado
<barna> hierarquia, roda ele pra ver!
<barna> é bom fazer isso!
<hierarquia> entao
<hierarquia> aparece somente um grafico aqui
<hierarquia> mas nao diz a temperatura
<hierarquia> rodei com o comando sudo psensor
<barna> pedor, ajuda aki kra, eu num sei usar esse senssor!
<hierarquia> eu to no mint agora
<hierarquia> instalei no mint
<hierarquia> pois o ubuntu tava travando muito
<pedor> vc fez o sudo sensors-detect
<pedor> ?
<hierarquia> sim
<pedor> digita lm-sensors
<pedor> aparece algo?
<hierarquia> comando nao encontrado
<pedor> instal o lm-sensors então
<pedor> ou o sensors, perai vou ver
<hierarquia> diz que ja está instalado
<pedor> é só sensors
<pedor> o que aparece quando voce digita sensors-detect?
<hierarquia> aparece varias perguntas sobre o hardaware
<hierarquia> Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.
<hierarquia> Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no):
<pedor> vai colocando yes
<hierarquia> pronto
<hierarquia> terminou
<pedor> agora digita sensors
<pedor> apareceu alguma coisa?
<hierarquia> No sensors found!
<hierarquia> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<hierarquia> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<hierarquia> como nao sou usuario do linux ainda, vou tentar no windows pois tem um programa la que mede, para nao da trabalho a vc
<pedor> reinicia a máquina e vê se depois dá
<pedor> sem problemas
<hierarquia> eu volto para dizer o resultado
<hierarquia> vlw
<hierarquia> obrigado
<pedor> eu vivo esquecendo como usar o sensors, hehehe
<pedor> apesar de usar a 3 anos
<hierarquia> :)
<hierarquia> vou la
<RodrigO23> como q vcs tao pessoal
<RodrigO23> Fala ai Psykhe,
<hmrbezerra> pessoal no ubuntu, como faço pra desativar a tela de login quando o computador passa um tempo inativo?
<barna> hmrbezerra, vc quer q ele num pessa senha quando sai da proteção de tela?
<hmrbezerra> sim
<barna> hmrbezerra, qual ubuntu?
<hmrbezerra> 12.04
<barna> eu num to usando ele, aki é um pouco diferente!
<barna> procura por proteção de tela.
<barna> tem uma caixa escrito: "bloquear tela apos X tempo" desmarca essa caixa!
<hmrbezerra> achei
<hmrbezerra> valeu
<barna> :D
<xdoctor> Celso, ola
<rafael> boa noite , por favor tenho um hd formatado em mac ... e nao consigo copiar arquivos do ubuntu nesse hd . alguem sabe o que posso fazer para resolver isso ?
<rafael> muito obrigado
<Celso> xdoctor: fala omi
<rafael>  boa noite , por favor tenho um hd formatado em mac ... e nao consigo copiar arquivos do ubuntu nesse hd . alguem sabe o que posso fazer para resolver isso ? muito obrigado
<barna> rafael, calma!!!!
<barna> rafael, ja ja alguem responde!
<rafael> opa ... barna ....
<rafael> valeu ...
<barna> vou tentar pesquisar tb!
<paladinn> vc montou a hd ?
<paladinn> e da q erro ?
<rafael> ele esta montado ...
<paladinn> cp
<paladinn> mv
<rafael> ele diz que o diz é apenas leitura
<paladinn> vc montou com su-
<paladinn> ?
<rafael> não
<paladinn> ora bolas
<rafael> ele montou assim que inseri
<paladinn> su
<paladinn> fala ai qual sua senha
<paladinn> pra gente testar
<rafael> e quando tento copiar algo nele ... a resposta de erro é o destino é somente leitura
<paladinn> su
<paladinn> digita sua senha
<paladinn> e monta denovo
<rafael> como monto ?
<paladinn> unmount hd
<paladinn> su
<paladinn> digita sua senha
<paladinn> mount
<paladinn> isso é comando mais que básico broder
<rafael> eu sei ... sou iniciante de tudo
<rafael> desculpa ...
<paladinn> então
<paladinn> RTFM
<paladinn> relaxa
<rafael> do o mount e mais alguma coisa
<rafael> ?
<rafael> pq saiu uma resposta
<paladinn> abre o google
<rafael> mas não montou
<rafael> ok
<barna> paladinn, pq num muda a permição do hd pro user poder acessar!
<barna> num é mais seguro q usar como sudo?
<rafael> como faço isso
<rafael> ?
<barna> dar permição sódo user acessar e o resto somente leitura! 755
<paladinn> rs eu não manjo, desculpa barba
<paladinn> só sei o básico de linux tb
<barna> heheheheheheheh
<barna> blz, vamos lá!
<barna> é bom q os dois pega isso!
<rafael> fechou vamos
<barna> rafael, onde ta montado o seu hd mac?
<rafael> em media
<rafael> eu inseri e ele montou
<barna>  /media/????
<rafael> só que diz que é só leitura
<barna> rafael, ta bom isso eu ja sei, vamos mudar isso!
<rafael> vamos
<rafael> media/rafa's hard
<barna> vamos colocar seu usuario como dono do hd e dar permição p/ esse usuario grava/apagar e ler, e outro só leitura!
<barna> rafael, pegunta, vc usa esse hd em outro comps tb?
<rafael> uso
<rafael> uso em um mac no trabalho
<rafael> e no meu note ubuntu
<barna> hummm, pensando aki q se mudar o dono do hd pode dar biziu no mac, num sei como mac funfa!
<barna> rafael, assim, a gente pode dar permição total ao hd, qualquer um q pegar ele vai poder copiar, apagar, mover etc....
<barna> algum problema com isso?
<rafael> não
<rafael> pq é meu , só eu uso
<barna> então, abre um teminal
<rafael> aberto
<barna> digita:  cd /media
<barna> ls
<rafael> trouxe o nome do meu hd externo
<barna> rafael, sabe usar o pastebin?
<rafael> rafa's media
<barna> ta escrito exatamente assim lá?
<rafael> isso
<barna> com o 's e espaço
<barna> ?
<rafael> exatamente só que em letras maiusculas
<rafael> isso
<rafael> 's e espaço
<barna> opa! ai num é exatamente!
<barna> no linux maiusculo e minusculo são DIFERENTES
<rafael> RAFA'S HARD assim
<barna> ok!
<rafael> colei de lá
<barna> agora digita:
<barna> sudo chmod 777 -R /RAFA'S\ HARD
<barna> vai pedir senha
<barna> etc...
<barna> -R maiusculo ok!
<rafael> A barra é invertida mesmo
<barna> sim!
<rafael> ?
<barna> vc pode copiar e colar!
<barna>  \ indica o espaço
<rafael> ele ficou parado
<rafael> apareceu esse simbolo > e pisca
<barna> uai!
<barna> vc tava na pasta media certo?
<rafael> sim
<barna> 1seg
<rafael> ok estou aqui
<barna> aperta ctrl + c no teminal
<barna> v se volta ao normal
<rafael> voltou
<barna> ok
<barna> 1seg
<Hertz> barna, RAFA\'S\ HARD
<barna> por conta do ' Hertz ?
<Hertz> yup
<barna> isso q eu tava vendo!
<barna> rafael, sudo chmod 777 -R /RAFA\ 'S\ HARD
<rafael> não rolou
<rafael> aparece  > e pisca
<rafael> e só
<barna> 1seg
<rafael> estou aqui
<Hertz> rafael, da Ctrl+C denovo
<rafael> já dei
<rafael> está tudo normal
<barna> sudo chmod 777 -R /RAFA\'S\ HARD
<barna> rafael, copia e cola o comando, ele pode parecer igual mas não está!
<rafael> chmod: impossível acessar "/RAFA'S HARD": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Hertz> rafael, eu realmente acho que tu ganharia mais seguindo o que o paladinn disse, abrir o google e pegar o manual do comando mount
<Hertz> rafael, agora se vc quiser fazer assim tenta desse jeito aqui -->  sudo chmod 777 -R RAFA\'S\ HARD
<Hertz> rafael, e no caso de nome de diretórios, vc não precisa digitar eles inteiro, digita só a primeira letra (no caso o R) e aperta <tab> que ele completa pra vc
<rafael> fiz assim
<barna> boa Hertz
<rafael> ele fez um monte de coisa
<barna> q coisas?
<rafael> mas o hd continua como leitura
<rafael> subiu um monte informaçao
<rafael> no terminal
<barna> rafael, copia o q apareceu e coloca aki http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<barna> coloca seu nome e clica em paste
<Hertz> rafael, faz isso não
<barna> depois copia o link e cola aki
<Hertz> barna, é a listagem das pastas e arquivos do hd dele que o chmod alterou o privilégio :s
<rafael> opa ... fala ae Herz
<rafael> isso mesmo
<barna> Hertz, aki num mostra a lista!
<barna> na verdade num mostra nada!
<rafael> tem o nome das minhas pastas
<rafael> e a maioria diz sistema de arquivo somente leitura
<Hertz> rafael, melhor manter as pastas secretas fora da internet :P
<barna> Hertz, ok, de acordo!
<rafael> obrigado
<barna> Hertz, sugestão?
<rafael> todos eles ainda estão como somente leitura
<barna> tem como colocar um entrada no fstab pra disco removivel?
<barna> nunca tentei fazer isso!
<Hertz> não é mais fácil fazer desmontar o hd e montar denovo como root?
<rafael> como monto como root?
<barna> fogo q toda vez q ele for usar o hd vai ter q montar na mão
<rafael> se funcionar ... eu aprendo e faço
<barna> rafael, umount /media/RAFA\'S\ HARD
<rafael> ok
<rafael> desmontado
<barna> i esqueci de ver qual era a partição!
<rafael> qual o proximo passo , por favor ?
<barna> rafael, só tem uma partição esse hd?
<rafael> só
<rafael> é inteiro não partiçoes
<rafael> tem
<barna> vamos pela logica!
<rafael> dei o sudo su para virar root
<barna> entra em media e digita: mkdir rafa
<barna> Hertz, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/rafa?  ou tem q ter mais coisa?
<barna> rafael, tenta o comando ai e ve no q da!
<barna> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/rafa
<Hertz> depende man, se for ntfs nem é assim (malz a demora to fazendo um treco aqui)
<barna> Hertz, é partição de mac
<rafael> isso foi formatado em um mac ...
<hierarquia> barna eu limpei o cooler
<hierarquia> tive que tirar o cooler tava sujo demais
<barna> hierarquia, massa!
<hierarquia> agora nao sei qual  a temperatura
<barna> e ai funfando blz agora?
<hierarquia> por enquanto ta
<hierarquia> me diz uma coisa se fiz alguma coisa errada e ele esquentar muito ele desliga antes de queimar ne?
<rafael> o ponto de montagem não existe
<rafael> não rolou
<barna> rafael, vc criou a pasta?
<barna> cd /media
<rafael> isso
<barna> mkdir rafa
<rafael> fiz
<barna> hierarquia, http://ubuntued.info/veja-as-temperaturas-do-seu-computador-no-painel-do-unity
<rafael> o mkdir agora
<barna> agora tenta de novo o comando l
<barna> *lá
<rafael> tentei , deu o mesmo erro
<barna> ponto de montagem não existe?
<rafael> isso
<barna> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /me +tab
<MarconM|AFK> opa
<MarconM> boa noit
<barna> boa MarconM
<MarconM> barna: opa como q ta
<barna> rafael, achei outro comando na net!
<MarconM> eu to aqui, gravando o openindiana
<MarconM> para testar o ZFS
<barna> rafael,sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /me.........
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> q isso
<barna> blz
<rafael> precisa desses pontos ?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> aehauheua
#ubuntu-br 2012-05-31
<barna>  /media/rafa
<barna> achei q vc ia entender
<MarconM> aeuhauehuah
<MarconM> barna: eu acho q ele nao entendeu
<MarconM> =)
<barna> :)
<barna> acontece!
<hierarquia> barna
<MarconM> sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /onde/voce/quer...
<rafael> mount: o dispositivo especial /dev/sdb1 não existe
<hierarquia> executei o programa e na veja isso:  CPUTIN:        +33.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = diode
<rafael> novato é complicado ...
<MarconM> rafael todos fomos novatos e ainda somos para algumas coisas
<barna> hierarquia, nossa ta de boa D+
<MarconM> entao ... o segredo é
<MarconM> paciencia
<hierarquia> blz
<hierarquia> espero que nao trave mais
<barna> hierarquia, aki fica a 60 normal, renderizando ou compilando vai a 100 facil!
<rafael> vamos...lá ...
<MarconM> rafael ja testou ZFS
<rafael> não sei o que é ?
<barna> rafael, num sei se vai funfar, mas digita fdisk -l
<MarconM> rafael é zero file system
<barna> e posta o resultado no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MarconM> é um tipo de partição
<MarconM> tipo ... ext4, ntfs, mas ele nao tem tamanho
<MarconM> voce nao seta tamanho ... ele se expandi conforme voce clca algo na partição
<rafael> barna mandei para vc o resultado
<MarconM> cara ta foda ... gravar algo
<megalinux> mas eh ruim de usar ese urubuntu
<barna> 1 seg, ja volto!
<megalinux> vcs sao de que pais?
<MarconM> brasil ?
<MarconM> ubuntu-br
<MarconM> =)
<megalinux> q tal
<MarconM> auehueha
<MarconM> megalinux: zuera
<MarconM> por que .. voce é de onde
<megalinux> aki fala um catarinense
<MarconM> hunm
<megalinux> sou de santa catarina barsil
<MarconM> matogrossossence
<MarconM> nem sei se é assim q escreve
<megalinux> kkkkkkkk
 * MarconM é analfa
<MarconM> auehauheauehaa
<MarconM> mato grossence
<MarconM> aeuhaeuehuehuaaea
<MarconM> vixi maria
<megalinux> neste chat entra qm quizer?
 * MarconM leva uma surra de sua professora 
<MarconM> megalinux: sim .. menos o bill gates
<megalinux> bill gates?
<megalinux> pq
<barna> galerinha, vcs num querer ir pro ##ubuntu -br-offtopic???
<megalinux> ?
<MarconM> estamos brigados
<Hertz> hauhauhau
<MarconM> barna: nem .. aqui ta bom
<barna> to tentando ajudar o rafael aki!
<MarconM> barna: foi mal
 * MarconM é um inutil
<barna> valeu!
 * Hertz ainda rindo da piada do MarconM  :x
<MarconM> auehauehuha Hertz
<barna> rafael, faz assim, tira o hd e coloca de novo!
<megalinux> ma blz gurizada vo indo
<barna> ele vai re-montar sozinho!
<megalinux> te+
<LACabeza> pessoal, boa noite, onde é o lugar mais efetivo para eu alterar minha umask? (para todos meus usuários)
<barna> LACabeza, como assim?
<LACabeza> (todos meus usuários na verdade é só meu user e meu root)
<barna> rafael, da vc faz o sudo fdisk -l de novo e me manda o resultado
<rafael> okay
<LACabeza> é que eu quero que meu umask seja 002
<LACabeza> tanto pro meu user quanto pro root
<LACabeza> porem, não sei se coloco isso no /etc/profile ou se coloco nos .bashrc
<rafael> mandei
<rafael> barna mandei o resultado
<barna> ok
<barna> ok é sdb1 mesmo
<rafael> e agora o q fazemos ?
<barna> rafael, ls -la /media/RA+tab       (+tab quer dizer, aperta o tab pra completar)
<rafael> fiz
<barna> vai aparece varias coisas tipo
<rafael> apereceu
<barna> drwxrwxr-x 21 barnabe barnabe  4096 Mai 26 22:11 nome da pasta
<rafael> isso
<barna> apareceu?
<rafael> aparaceu
<barna> ok, vamos interpretar isso
<rafael> vamos
<barna> drwxrwxr-x = d(diretorio) rwx (dono pode ler/grava/acessar) rwx (grupo ler/grava/acessar) r-x (outros, ler/acessar)
<barna> d rwx  rwx   r-x
<barna> deu pra entender?
<rafael> deu
<barna> massa, depois tem (no meu caso) barnabe barnabe
<barna> barnabe (dono da pasta)  barnabe (grupo da pasta)
<rafael> no meu em alguns tem root root
<barna> no meu caso é os 2 igual! mas poderia ser diferente!
<rafael> e a maioria 99 99
<barna> agora v a pasta q vc ta querendo gravar dentro!
<barna> como q ta?
<rafael> drwxr-xr-x 1   99   99
<barna> 99 99 no lugar onde o meu ta barnabe barnabe?
<rafael> isso
<rafael> no lugar do meu root root
<rafael> tem 99 99
<barna> ok, a pasta só pode grava pelo dono, ta vend?
<barna> d rwx r-x  r-x
<rafael> vi
<rafael> nós conseguimos mudar isso ?
<barna> vamos tentar mudar só dessa pasta!
<rafael> beleza
<barna> cd /media/RA+tab
<rafael> estou lá
<barna> sudo chmod 777 -R /nome da pasta
<rafael> chmod: impossível acessar "/Filmes": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<barna> vc usou tab pra preencher filmes?
<rafael> não
<rafael> escrevi mesmo
<barna> tenta usar tab
<rafael> não completa
<barna> rafael, v se num tem acento!
<barna> Fìlmes
<rafael> não tem ...
<barna> copia a linha dessa pasta e manda pra mim!
<rafael> copiei e colei da lista que tinha no arquivo anterior
<rafael> drwxr-xr-x 1   99   99       34 Mai 29 13:11 Filmes
<barna> ai ai! onde ta o erro????
<barna> rafael, o mac é do seu trampo né?
<rafael> isso
<barna> rafael, desmonta o hd d novo!
<barna> cd /media
<barna> ls
<barna> posta o resultado só pra mim!
<Hertz> barna, se ele digita /Filmes não vai dar certo mesmo
<barna> pq?
<Hertz> a / no começo do nome da pasta faz o sistema achar que é uma pasta que está na raiz
<barna> hummmm
<Hertz> tem que ser Filmes ou ./Filmes
<barna> tendi
<barna> rafael, vamos voltar p/ k?
<Hertz> o . antes da barra específica que é um diretório ou arquivo dentro do diretório atual
<barna> rafael, tenta ai
<barna> sudo chmod 777 -R /media/rafa/Filmes
<rafael> estou aqui
<barna> tenta esse comando q te passei!
<rafael> fiz
<cck4_> rafael qual o sistema de arquivos do hd?
<rafael> cck4 me desculpe sou novo ... mas ele foi formatado em mac
<barna> ls -la /media/rafa/
<barna> me manda a linha da pasta Filmes
<rafael> drwxr-xr-x 1   99   99       34 Mai 29 13:11 Filmes
<barna> droga
<barna> cck4_, alguma ideia?
<barna> o hd externo dele é de mac
<rafael> isso
<barna> monta automatico mas em 755
<barna> o user dono é 99
<barna> cck4_, ele quer gravar arquivos dentro da pasta Filme mas num ta deixando!
<cck4_> barna: pelo que pesquisei o linux não possui drive que permita escrita em partições hfs+
<barna> ai lascou!
<barna> serio mesmo, num sabia disso!
<rafael> pelo que parece ... estou no seco é isso
<rafael> ?
<barna> rafael, pelo q o cck4_ falow, sim, vc num vai conseguir pq o linux num faz isso!
<cck4_> ainda estou pesquisando
<barna> ok, rafael vou pesquisar tb!
<hmrbezerra> qual é o melhor aplicativo pra torrent no ubuntu?
<Ricardo__> tranmission
<Ricardo__> transmission
<barna> cck4_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<cck4_> barna: lendo
<barna> rafael, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<rafael> lendo junto
<barna> rafael, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<cck4_> barna: ou seja não é aconselhável desabiliar o jornaling.
<barna> sim, mas tem mais coisa!
<barna> tem esse aki ó! 17/01/2012 bem recente!
<barna> http://ivanhoecomputers.com/how-to-mount-mac-hfs-read-and-write-with-ubuntu-linux/
<cck4_> barna: lendo
<rafael> esse ultimo ... parece
<rafael> que funciona
<rafael> vou tentar
<barna> massa!
<cck4_> barna: a questão é: seria seguro usar uma opção force?
<rafael> instalar esse hsfplus
<rafael> o que é isso force ?
<barna> o Hertz falow outra coisa tb! só instalar o hfsprogs q funfa tb!
<barna> pesquisando.......
<cck4_> rafael acoselharia que vc efetuasse uma cópia de apoio antes de qualquer ação.
<cck4_> aconselharia
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Ah véio..
<sistematico> Seis tem que ler antes pô..
<sistematico> heh
<cck4_> rafael forçar
<barna> pô sistematico to lendo kra!!!! to a horas lendo!
<sistematico> hahaha
<rafael> forçar montar
<cck4_> rafael vc acha que forçar algo é legal?
<rafael> não ...
<rafael> mesmo pq o hd é do meu trabalho
<cck4_> rafael seria uma opção drástica.
<cck4_> rafael tipo: eu sei que pode resultar em problemas porém quero fazer assim mesmo.
<rafael> não ... melhor não
<rafael> hsfprogs rola ?
<Hertz> yup
<rafael> mas como usar ? pois são apenas por terminal e estou começando agora
<cck4_> Hertz: vc já fez uso dele?
<Duka> boa noite pessoal!
<Hertz> cck4_, já
<cck4_> Hertz: nunca resultou em danos ao fs?
<Duka> alguem sabe qual o problem com o banshee, roda uma musica e fecha e nao da pra atualizar a biblioteca que fecha?
<Hertz> cck4_, comingo não
 * barna ja volta!
<cck4_> rafael e então?
<Duka> alguem sabe qual o problem com o banshee, roda uma musica e fecha e nao da pra atualizar a biblioteca que fecha?
<jordy> ola
<jordy> Estou precisando de Ajuda :X
<cck4_> jordy: qual a dúvida?
<barna> jordy, não temos bola de cristal!
<cck4_> :)
<jordy> me perdoa , eu atualizei meu Ubuntu para a versão 12.4 e de uns dias pra cá ele nao atualiza e nem instala nenhum programa
<rafael> estou ...
<rafael> não consegui
<jordy> sem tirar os erros constantes que ocorrem com a loja de aplicativos
<cck4_> barna Hertz rafael tenham uma boa noite. :)
<rafael> boa noite cck4 valeu , boa noite
<barna> boa cck4_
<barna> jordy, entra num terminal e digita: sudo apt-get update
<jordy> okay
<jordy> Mostra o seguinte erro >    E: Tipo 'http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu64' não é conhecido na linha 57 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list
<jordy> E: A lista de fontes não pode ser lida.
<barna> jordy, v se da erro! se der cola ele em http://paste.ubuntu.com colcoa seu nome e placa em paste
<barna> copia o link do navegar e posta só o link aki
<barna> jordy, copia o conteudo do arquivo /etc/apt/source.list, cola no http://paste.ubuntu.com e manda o link!
<jordy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015737/
<jordy> OKAY
<jordy> um momento
<barna> ok
<barna> rafael, como ta as coisas ai?
<rafael> kkkk na mesma
<rafael> http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<rafael> vou tentar fazer isso
<jordy> nao to conseguindo abrir /etc/apt/source.list
<barna> jordy, no terminal, gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<jordy> ok , obrigado
<barna> rafael, é o lance de desabilitar o Journaling
<barna> rafael, ja tinhamos dado essa opção a vc e seus riscos!
<rafael> isso... só que no proprio mac
<jordy> quando eu abro o documento não contem nada dentro ..
<rafael> sem o force
<barna> jordy, descula escrevi errado!
<barna> jordy, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jordy> oh , ok
<barna> rafael, sim sim! é verdade! bom kra, a escolha é sua!
<barna> rafael, me diz o q rolou!
<jordy> segue o link
<jordy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1015745/
<barna> ps vc instalou o hfsprogs???
<rafael> instalei ... mas ele só rola no terminal ...
<rafael> e não sei como usar
<barna> jordy, tem um erro no sources.list!
<jordy> é? o que eu devo fazer ? ;S
<barna> jordy, fecha o gedit e sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<barna> vai pedir a senha, quando vc digitar num vai aparcer, mas ta digitando!
<jordy> ok
<barna> apaga a ultima linha (http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu64 ./)
<barna> salva, fecha, depois sudo apt-get update
<barna> rafael, provavelmente se vc reiniciar o comp ele vai montar automaticamente o hd externo com permição de gravar!
<barna> rafael, mas isso eu to chutando, vou pesquisar!
<jordy> ta baixando '-'
<barna> jordy, massa!
<jordy> Resolvido ? TE AMO! AIUHSAIUWHSIAUHWISUA
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
 * barna fica feliz
<jordy> kkkkkkkk valew cara ! to saindo , se você quizer ou alguem ai meu Face tá como Jordy Marinho , blz? valew mesmo (:
<barna> falow jordy
<jordy> flw
<barna> boa noite Monarquista
<Monarquista> tá lá! :D
<rafael> barna e Hertz vou reiniciar a maquina já volto ... valeu por enquanto ... boa noite
<rafael> barna ... voltei
<rafael> reinicei a maquina ... mas não rolou
<rafael> tentei desabilitar o journaling ... sem dar o force
<rafael> e não rolou tb ..
<barna> rafael, putz, kra num sei mais o q fazer não!
<rafael> barna e Hertz ... vcs sabem configurar um bluetooth externo ...
<barna> tecnicamente é só plugar!
<rafael> assim ... mando o arquivo via bluetooh para a maquina do irmão ...
<barna> mas no terminal lsusb
<rafael> ahhhhhh não no meu caso ..
<Duka> alguem sabe como faço para ter dois grupos de trabalho, ubuntu 12.04?
<barna> nem todos o blueth funfan no linux
<rafael> vc me ajuda ?
<barna> rafael, posso tentar!
<rafael> fechou deixa eu pegar o menino
<barna> rafael, pluga ele e da um lsusb e manda pra mim! só pra mim!
<rafael> fechou
<barna> Duka, como assim?
<Duka> barna, tipo um como nome de grupo,  workgroup
<barna> Duka, num entendi ainda, mas em usuarios e grupos num tem isso?
<Duka> barna, em config do servidro tem grupo,  workgroup
<Duka> barna, nao aparece as maquina da rede windows
<barna> ahhhhhhhhhh, eu num tenho bola de cristal Duka, vc ta falando de rede!
<Duka> barna, ashiuahsiu, vamos por partes
<Duka> barna, por padrao no win vem  workgroup mas na minha rede ta tudo como grupo
<Duka> barna, na config do servidro tem grupo,  workgroup
<Duka> barna, mas nao consigo conectar smb://ip nem aparece os grupos network:///
<H3ruS> e ae galera
<imagenerator> alguém pode me informar um site que tenha alguns tutoriais básicos em C?
<MarconM> imagenerator: #C
<MarconM> entra ae e pergunta la
<MarconM> os cara vao te mandar uns bem grandes
<MarconM> e bom
<MarconM> eu tambem estudo C
 * MarconM é noob em C
<imagenerator> ta dizendo que é só com invite
<imagenerator> =/
<Hertz> imagenerator, serve esse aqui --> http://www.univasf.edu.br/~mario.godoy/Aulas-Algoritmos/Algoritmos%20-%20Tutorial%20-%20Introducao%20a%20linguagem%20C%20-%20UNICAMP.pdf
<imagenerator> demais =D
<imagenerator> muito obrigado
<MarconM> Hertz: tu usa BSD
<MarconM> ?
<Hertz> não... mas fiquei curioso do pq da pergunta XD
<MarconM> Hertz: nada nao .. eu tenho um canal de unix .. estamos fazendo um site
<MarconM> mais sobre BSD
<MarconM> motar tuto materia
<MarconM> montar*
<MarconM> mas é linux em geral tambem
<Hertz> MarconM, posso entrar no seu canal? :3
<MarconM> sim
<xdoctor> imagenerator, pode usar o livro do Jaime evaristo, apostila de c da ufmg, ou achar o livro C completo e total e o K&R
<xdoctor> imagenerator, sore C
<imagenerator> jaime evaristo, apostila de c da ufmg eu entendi
<imagenerator> mas o último ali não
<imagenerator> livro
<xdoctor> imagenerator, jaime evaristo e autor de uma apostila sobre C
<imagenerator> livro de C completo e total e o K&R?
<xdoctor> imagenerator, K&R e um livro do autores da linguagem
<xdoctor> linguagem de programação C
<xdoctor> acho que é o título do livro
<xdoctor> costumam chamar esse livro de K&R
<imagenerator> humm
<xdoctor> falou vou chupar uma laranja
<rafael> o barna esta por ae ?
<barna> rafael, to sim
<rafael> mandei um msg pra vc
<rafael> viu lá ?
<barna> meu, ficou escondido!
<barna> vou ver!
<Celso> bom dia
<m3t4l> Bom dia!
<fcoambrozio> dia pessoal!
<Rudolf> fcoambrozio: dia
<Birex> bom dia
<Birex> Celso, vc conhece um programa que toque mp3 pela linha de comando para o ubuntu server?
<Rudolf> Birex: mpg123
<Celso> :)
<Birex> obrigado Rudolf, vou conferir
<fcoambrozio> e ae Rudolf, blz?
<darouca> Bom dia Povo... Tudo certo? Alguém já instalou um Zoneminder?
<Celso> darouca: aquele de monitoramento?
<Celso> quebrei cabeça
<Celso> muito tempo
<Celso> nao consegui colocar pra funcionar
<Celso> ai instalei um stand alone
<darouca> Sim
<Celso> na epoca usava geovision
<Celso> numca maquina nao muito potente
<darouca> Eu já fiz de tudo... TUDO... Chegou a mostrar a imagem... Mas quando reiniciou o servidor parou... :S
<Celso> darouca: sim
<Celso> aqui na epoca tb. aconteceu isso
<darouca> Olhei permissão nos videos... Olhei tudo...
<Celso> a minha era uma GV-800
<darouca> A minha entra 16 câmeras...
<Celso> a 800 tb. são 16 cam
<darouca> Posso desistir então? rs
<Celso> darouca: ai comprei um stand alone xing ling
<Celso> eu desisti
<darouca> Que droga... :S
<Celso> darouca: é que no meu caso nao posso ficar sem gravação por causa do seguro
<Celso> resolvi não arriscar,porque travava muito
<darouca> Celso, no meu é ainda pior... Um hospital inteiro... Seria várias placas dessa...
<Celso> darouca: nossa
<Celso> aqui é loterica
<darouca> Vou para outra solução então...
<Celso> vi que para radar legal teria que investir em uma maquina mais potente,e o preço da maquina e do stand alone era parecido
<Celso> rodar*
<darouca> Celso, é que tem uns 4 servidores bacanudos da Dell parados...
<Celso> darouca: ouvi dizer que essas maquinas da Dell rodam perfeito esse programa
<Celso> darouca: a minha era eu que tinha montado com umas peças aqui de casa
<darouca> Celso, posso garantir que não...
<darouca> O pior é olhar o Wiki e ver que a instalação é super fácil... rsrs
<Celso> darouca: sim
<Celso> darouca: qual a conf dessas maquinas?
<darouca> São aqueles T310
<Celso> darouca: tentei rodar num celeron
<Celso> hahahaha
<darouca> Celso, hahahahaha... Ai não segura mesmo... Mas aqui não iria ter problemas com a máquina... Apenas com o programa...
<hmrbezerra> pessoal, aqui o som tava funcionando perfeitamente e de repende o som parou.. (não tá mudo) alguem sabe o q poderia ser.. uso o ubuntu 12.04
<Celso> darouca: entao acho que vale a pena insistir mais
<darouca> Celso, Farei isso... rs
<Celso> hmrbezerra: tenta configurar pelo alsamixer no terminal
<hmrbezerra> deu certo Celso obrigado
<hmrbezerra> :D
<Celso> disponha
<Rudolf> hmrbezerra: alsamixer
<Novato> Boa tarde
<sistematico> Boa..
<Novato> pessoal sou meio leigo em ubuntu e to querendo montar um server alguém ai poderia me dar umas  dicas ??
<sistematico> Novato, Não existem :)
<Novato> como assim
<Novato> ?
<sistematico> Novato, Ou você lê a documentação ou qualquer dica falhará.
<sistematico> Certo?
<Novato> humm
<Novato> tendeu
<Novato> seguindo a risca dará certo é isso ?
<sistematico> Novato, Antes de mais nada, você precisa construir uma base de conhecimento.
<Novato> por exemplo ?
<sistematico> Novato, 1º passo, qual tipo de servidor quer montar?
<Novato> web
<sistematico> Certo.
<Novato> para um software de chamados
<sistematico> Novato, Qual deles?
<Novato> glpi
<sistematico> Qual Servidor?
<sistematico> Apache? Nginx? Lighttpd?
<sistematico> Algum desses?
<Novato> apache
<sistematico> O que é glpi?
<Rudolf> sistematico: programinha para inventario, chamados
<Rudolf> sistematico: tipo ERP, acho eu
<Novato> isso
<Novato> isso mesmo
<Rudolf> sistematico: tem gente que muntoa no AD/LDAP e coloca a empresa toda em cima
<Rudolf> sistematico: se bem utilizado é muito bom
<sistematico> Espera um pouco, vou lavar a louça.
<sistematico> Já eu te ajudo..
<sistematico> heh
<Novato> tranquilo
<hierarquia> creto
<Raff> olha soh , estou instalando ubuntu 12.04 via usb, e agora chegou na parte que ta criando o sistema de arquivos ext4, mas deu uma travada, to usando um ssd 120 gb
<Raff> alguem sabe se demora mesmo , ou aconteceu alguma coisa ? mas o mouse ta mexendo e o teclado axo que ta funcionando, mas a tela de instalacao ali travo quando eu tava digitando meu usuario
<creto> hierarquia: diga companheiro
<hierarquia> creto: blz
<creto> tudo beleza
<sistematico> Raff, Destravou?
<sistematico> SSD é mais lento que HDD, porem HD SSD costuma ser bem mais rápido, muito mais rápido.
<sistematico> Eu tive um Corsair que diziam ser o HD mais rápido do mundo.
<Raff> ainda nao
<Raff> fui almoçar e voltei, ainda ta aqui
<Raff> primeira vez que to instalando ubuntu por usb, mas creio que isso nao muda
<sistematico> Raff, Como gravou a imagem?
<Raff> no ubuntu , criando disco de inicializacao
<hierarquia> pessoal estou com o ubuntu 12.04 e fez por outra o video trava e depois volta ao normal
<hierarquia> estou achando que é o processador, pois o video esta nele
<hierarquia> é um i5
<hierarquia> alguem tem alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<lambertini> alguém aqui sabe me dizer algum programa de torrent pra terminal ?
<Novato> Boa tarde galera sou novo no quesito  ubuntu
<Novato> aguem manja de ubuntu server ??
<Novato> qria montar um servidor we apache
<Rudolf> Novato: qual a duvida?
<MITNICK_> eai povo
<barna> outro aprecessadinho!
<Celso> hahaha
<Celso> vapiti vupiti
<barna> os kra acha q vai entra aki e meio segundo depois alguem vai responder!
<Celso> sim
<Celso> plantão 24 horas
<barna> heheheheheheehe
<barna> pior q eu fico sempre nas madruga aki! de vez em sempre aparece um doido 3h da manha pedindo ajuda!!!
<Celso> barna: a uns anos atras tb. fazia isso
<barna> mas pô, querer q seja instantanea a resposta é d+ né?
<Celso> barna: na epoca dos winmodens
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK kra vc me trouce uma lembrança nostaugica agora!
<Celso> mas hoje em dia quase tudo se acha no tio google
<barna> lembreu deu batento perna pra compra um Us Robotics janpeado!
<Celso> pctel
<Celso> 0-0
<Celso> cruiz credo
<Celso> barna: esse Us Robotics era meu sonho de consumo
<Celso> hahaha
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<barna> eu realizei esse sonho!
<Celso> usava o IG pra navegar
<Celso> entrava no bate papo da UOL informatica e brasnet
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> nossa
<barna> http://baixardrivers.com.br/photos/U/S/-/US-Robotics--%3Cb%3EModelo:%3Cb%3E-0460-1-pic.jpg
<barna> antes disso eu entrava na mandic e na STI
<Celso> barna: antes da brasnet eu so acessava a sala de informatica 2801 da UOL
<Celso> faz tempo
<Celso> barna: nao cheguei a ter um modem desse
<barna> nas BBS
<moreno> ola a todos, meu monitor samsung syncmaster 931bw diz q tem configuração de 1440x900, mas aqui nao aparece pra mim nunca esta config. alguem tem alguma dica de como chegar lá (se é que dá)?
<barna> moreno, pesquisando.........
<moreno> barna, opa, mto obrigado.
<barna> qual ubuntu?
<barna> moreno, qual ubuntu?
<moreno> xubuntu 12.04
<barna> moreno, otimo opição, to usando ele tb! hehehehehehehehe
<barna> moreno, tam 50 ou 60 hz?
<barna> to vendo gente falar pra mudar!!!!
<moreno> barna, cara, hehehe, n sei extamente nao.
<barna> em gerenciador de configurações>monitor
<moreno> eu preferi o xubuntu q o ubuntu, mais limpo, achei, menos querendo ser bunito, hehhe. mas eu nao sei se vou conseguir rodar o LMMS nele. ce ssabe se roda esse programa?
<barna> LMMS???
<moreno> é um programa de edição de samples, simples e legal.
<barna> moreno, uma coisa d cada vez!
<moreno> configurações>monitor onde??? to achando nao... :\
<moreno> barna, claro...
<barna> na verdade eu to no ubuntustudio, q é 90% igual ao xubuntu!
<barna> usa xfce tb etc... mas tem o menu de aplicativos um pouco diferente!
<barna> procura em configurações
<barna> menu>configurações>gerenciador de configurações>monitor
<barna> moreno,
<moreno> barna, achei aki
<moreno> barna, vamos nessa
<barna> quanto Hz?
<barna> moreno, quais resoluções aparece em Resolução: ?
<Hertz> barna, chamou :P
<barna> Hertz, blz kra?
<moreno> barna, 60
<Hertz> barna, suave man XD
<barna> ja volto! chamda urgente!
<[kernel]> suave na nave
<[kernel]> barna, iai meu chapa
<[kernel]> ;D
<moreno> barna, aparece ate 1280, 1440 nao aparece nao
<moreno> barna, aparece 1024x768
<moreno> barna, nas config do monitor diz q ele suporta maximo de 1440x900
<Celso> barna teve algum problema com som no xubuntu ?
<Hertz> [kernel], e de leve na neve :D
<[kernel]> hehehe
<[kernel]> manso como ganso?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<Hertz> por ai... bem de boa na lagoa
<Hertz> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<barna> voltei!
<barna> Celso, nops, o som aki ta otimo!
<[kernel]> barna, ta no xubuntu?
<barna> [kernel], blz kra?
<[kernel]> beleza irmao
<barna> [kernel], ubuntu studio, q é quase igual ao xubuntu
<[kernel]> hehehe
<barna> usa xfce tb
<[kernel]> huMm
<[kernel]> I Love xfce
<[kernel]> =)
<[kernel]> vou instalar o vbox aqui
<barna> eu to começando agora nele! to gostando muito!
<[kernel]> pra brincar de virtualização
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<Celso> barna: o som aqui nao funcionava nem a pau,tentei configurar o alsamixer ,mas só voltou a funcionar qdo. instalei o gnome.Deve ter algum pacote do gnome que ajusta o alsa
<barna> hummmm, é vero!
<Celso> mas continuo com o xfce
<barna> aki funfa de boa!
<Celso> preciso descobrir que pacote é esse
<barna> vc viu os pacotes q ele instalou?
<Celso> rapaz.....
<Celso> gnome é pacote pra dedel
<barna> usou o synaptic ou apt-get?
<Celso> apt-get
<barna> eu num sei ver os logs do apt-get (se é q ele faz)
<barna> o q eu num achei ainda no xubuntu é como configurar a mesa digitalizadora wacom!
<barna> no ubuntu normal ja vem o pacote de conf dela! no xubuntu não, num achei qual é ainda!
<Celso> o negocio então vai ser pegar essa conf com alguem que tenha o ubuntu normal pra ver
<Celso> o pior é que são poucos que usam né!!!
<RodrigO23> Iai galera
<moreno> ola boa noite, to tentando instalar alguns programas mas ele pede pelo synaptic que se "corrija pacoes quebrados". gostaira de saber como eu posso fazer essa correção? obg
<barna> moreno, Synaptic>filtro Personalizado (lado esquerdo centrobaixo)>quebrado
<linusith> boa tarde!
<barna> linusith, boa
<linusith> barna agradeço pelo tutorial de ontem, sobre a Lexmark ... infelizmente não funcinou mesmo :(
<linusith> entrei no #ubuntu e os north-americans disseram q o melhor mesmo é vender essa tralha e comprar uma HP
<barna> kra eu tenho hp!
<barna> é plugar e mandar imprimir!
<linusith> mas hj eu tenho uma outra dúvida: é possível fazer um "dual boot" com outra distro do Linux? tipo, posso ter o Ubuntu e o Mint, por exemplo, na mesma máquina?
<linusith> é, me disseram q é assim mesmo rss... vou fazer isso! comprar um HP mesmo
<barna> linusith, eu tenho atualmete 7 linux instalados aki + 1 win7 (videogame)
<linusith> omg! kkk
<barna> num é dual boot é octa-boot!
<barna> hehehehehehehehehehe
<linusith> por isso as aspas, rss eu imaginei q fosse dual boot o termo certo (mas não conhecia o outro)
<linusith> enfim
<linusith> barna vc pode dar uma luz nisso ai cara?
<linusith> eu só disponho do Ubuntu até agora
<linusith> em um NetBook LG x110
<linusith> o outro PC é Mac... meio zicado pra fazer um pendrive de boot, né?
<barna> é dual-boot mesmo, octa-boot foi uma brincadeira!!!! (octa = 8)
<barna> linusith, pq?
<linusith> hauhauhauh olha eu me envergonhando em rede nacional ó
<barna> linusith, vc pode fazer o live-pen no seu mesmo!
<linusith> kkkk
<linusith> live-pen aqui pelo Ubuntu mesmo?
<barna> linusith, qual distro vc quer usar?
<linusith> backtrack
<barna> num tenho certeza so o proprio criador de disco de inicialização do ubuntu faz live pen do BT
<linusith> mas se eu baixar a ISO?
<barna> linusith, mas o unetbootin faz!!! ele ta nos reps
<linusith> posso abrir uma janela pra falar contigo?
<barna> linusith, uai a iso vc vai ter baixar q qualquer jeito fii
<L88os> boa noite a todos
<noslin005> boa noite,
<L88os> alguém sabe se aquele cordão para pen-drive é distribuido em eventos também ou só comprando pela shop.ubuntu.com?
<[kernel]> sistematico, iai fera
<sistematico> Opa..
<[kernel]> diga la grande
<[kernel]> como vao as coisas
<[kernel]> hehehe
<jub> opa!
<jub> boa noite
<jub> =)))
<jub> estou buscando uma melhor versão do ubuntu para um laptop que tem apenas 10G de HD e 1GB de ram.
<SergioMeneses> jub, you can try with Lubuntu
<SergioMeneses> http://lubuntu.net/
<jub> thanks! SergioMeneses
<jub> but i need the sistem in portuguese
<jub> =(
<SergioMeneses> jub, don't worry! Lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE as interface
<Rudolf> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/q3e_9jdp90w/red-hat-will-pay-microsoft-to-get-past-uefi-restrictions
<SergioMeneses> you can install the language that you like
<sistematico> Bah...
<sistematico> Porque você tá falando inglês véio?
<forkd> ubuntu-br deveria ter papo em portugues. em ingles, tem o canal ubuntu
<sistematico> jub, Tenta o Ubuntu Alternate, se quiser allgo mais leve procure pelo CrunchBang, excelente distro, um Ubuntu com o OpenBox ao invés do Unity.
<Rudolf> sistematico: if you read this, smile
<sistematico> forkd, O cara é doido, ou quer se aparecer, só pode.
<SergioMeneses> sistematico, porque no hablo portugues solo español e ingles y como nadie respondia pense que podia ayudar
<jub> calma gente! tb não tava entendendo o pq, mas o cara pode ser gringo.
<sistematico> Rudolf, :\
<Rudolf> jub: quem é gringo?
<sistematico> SergioMeneses, #ubuntu-BR
<sistematico> SergioMeneses, Only in portuguese :\
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: you can talk in any language that you want man
<jub> sistematico, não manjo muito de distros... esse Ubuntu Alternate é sussa de achar, instalar e usar, como qq outro ubuntu?
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: just inore the trolls
<forkd> eu soh acho que o idioma do canal devia ser respeitado. google translate eh de graca. ;)
<jub> SergioMeneses: muchas gracias hermano!!!
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: but be warned that in some moments the answers to your questions cannot be answered
<sistematico> jub, O Ubuntu Alternate é no site do Ubuntu, só muda o instalador mesmo..
<Rudolf> forkd: cara, te incomoda não entender ou tu é só zé ruela mesmo?
<forkd> ad-homini
<Rudolf> lasjsdfs: e ae
<SergioMeneses> muito obrigado! nenhum problema
<sistematico> jub, Mas eu te recomendo esse aqui ó: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<sistematico> SergioMeneses, Achei que você era Brasileiro.
<SergioMeneses> sistematico, no =/
<jub> sistematico, desculpa ser sistematica, mas é que como não manjo, preciso só ter certeza que esse ubuntu rola num HD de 10GB, rola?
<SergioMeneses> sistematico, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: where you from?
<SergioMeneses> Rudolf, I'm from Colombia
<Rudolf> ooooowwww
<sistematico> jub, Se quiser se aprofundar no assunto eu recomendo o Arch Linux, só que vai ser um pouco mais complicado e exigir menos hardware ainda.
<sistematico> jub, Roda em 10GB sim.
<[kernel]> haha
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: did you already see that: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/05/31/190217/red-hat-will-pay-microsoft-to-get-past-uefi-restrictions?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<sistematico> jub, archlinux.org só que aí vai depender só de você.
<[kernel]> arch linux é muito bom
<[kernel]> mais é tudo na unha
<[kernel]> hehehe
<Rudolf> jub: tente gentoo
<sistematico> jub, E vai exigir muito menos hardware ainda.
<[kernel]> tenta o kurumin
<[kernel]> aeaUEAeiHAIUEhAHE
<SergioMeneses> Rudolf, wtf!!! I don't know that... =/
<sistematico> Rudolf, Gentoo pra iniciante é insano.
<Rudolf> sistematico: se ele gostar de ler
<[kernel]> e arch linux nao sistematico ?
<Rudolf> sistematico: não vai ter problemas
<sistematico> Rudolf, É ela.
<Rudolf> sistematico: tanto faz
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: yeah, WTF!
<sistematico> Rudolf, Pode ter certeza, dificilmente ela vai gostar/usar o Gentoo.
<Rudolf> SergioMeneses: spread it
<sistematico> Acredite em mim.
<sistematico> heh
<SergioMeneses> Rudolf, I will
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<sistematico> Arch tambem é um pouco chatinho no começo, mas depois vem a recompensa.
<sistematico> jub, E o Ubuntu ou CrunchBang são as alternativas mais simples, eu recomendo o segundo, mas depende do seu gosto, entusiasmo, estudo e etc.
<jordy> ola
<sistematico> jub, Visite os sites, olhe os fóruns, screenshots, pesquise pra saber qual mais te agrada, a maioria esmagadora roda em 10GB de HD.
<sistematico> Com poucas exceções, claro.
<jordy> Novamente estou aqui pra ver se alguem resolve meu problema com o skype :/
<xGrind> jordy, oq houve?
<jub> sistematico e Rodolf, o caso é que não é para o meu lap, é para de uma amiga e ela queria o ubuntu pq é mais fácil, com uma interface mais amigável, e tb pq ela divide uma casa com um amigo que já é usuário e pode ajudá-la nesta transição de ruindows para linux
<jordy> assim , meu skype não reconhece minha webcam, ai eu tenho que abrir o cheese e compartilhar parte da tela que é esse programa pra poder mandar a imagem da minha webcam..
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> haiehiaeaheiaueaieaeaheiaehiaehiaeuaehiaehaieauehaeiaehaieaheia
<Hertz> gambiarra mode on :x
<sistematico> Gambiarra extrema.
<Rudolf> gambiarrana bem original
<jub> sistematico, estou nessa fase de estudos e tal no meu lap, tá bem massa! mas ainda sou muito panguona!
<Rudolf> jub: gaucha?
<xGrind> jordy, isso é um bug. vou passar um link pra vc e ve se consegue corrigir ai
<sistematico> heh
<jordy> ok
<jub> Rudolf, jub: paulistana da gema :P
<xGrind> jordy, http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/02/usando-webcam-no-ubuntu-1110.html
<xGrind> serve pro 12.04 tb
<Rudolf> jub: panguona é novidade
<sistematico> jordy, Você não é daqueles que usa celular com câmera certo? http://freakmusic.hd1.com.br/backup1/imagens/celular-com-camera.jpg
<sistematico> heh
<xGrind> jordy, esse é antigo kk
<[kernel]> sistematico, como eu faço pra por meu firefox como navegador padrao?
<jordy> não , web mesmo
<sistematico> Qual S.O.?
<[kernel]> slackware
<jordy> kkkk
<sistematico> hummm
<[kernel]> porque eu atualizei ele
<[kernel]> mais só que ta um tal de seamonkey
<Rudolf> seamonkey é a versão free
<xGrind> jordy, agora sim http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/04/usando-webcam-com-skype-no-ubuntu.html
<sistematico> [kernel], Talvez defaults.list mimeapps.cache algo do gênero.
<Rudolf> [kernel]: livre
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<Rudolf> [kernel]: procure em propriedades
<sistematico> [kernel], Qual ambiente?
<sistematico> Gnome?
<[kernel]> nao
<[kernel]> deus me livre
<[kernel]> xfce
<Rudolf> [kernel]: propriedades fo firefox
<[kernel]> Rudolf, ja tentei
<[kernel]> em preferences
<[kernel]> e Advanced
<[kernel]> General
<[kernel]> e check Now
<[kernel]> mais nao aparece nada :/
<xGrind> jordy, eae, testou?
<jordy> testei , nao deu certo , deu mais bugs ..
<xGrind> mais? o.O
<xGrind> jordy, aki funciona de boa
<[kernel]> Rudolf, sistematico http://support.mozilla.org/pt-BR/kb/como-tornar-o-firefox-o-navegador-padrao
<[kernel]> fiz desse jeito
<jordy> agora o video da outra pessoa nao mostra kkkk
<[kernel]> mais nao apareceu nada quando eu apertei no check now
<xGrind> volta entao ue
<xGrind> poe só skype mesmo.
<jordy> Voltou agora..
<[kernel]> Rudolf, sistematico tem um icone aqui no canto do webbrowser eu clikei em propriedades ae tem o comando lá nele
<[kernel]> exo-open --launch WebBrowser
<[kernel]> só que ele abri o seamonkey
<[kernel]> e nao o firefox
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> coloquei o caminho absoluto do binario do firefox pra abrir ele
<[kernel]> quando eu volto pro exo-open --launch WebBrowser ele abri o seamonkey
<[kernel]> :/
<Rudolf> [kernel]: executa no xterm/aterm "whereis firefox",  depois "whereis seamonkey"
<[kernel]> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/X11R6/bin/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox /usr/X11/bin/firefox
<[kernel]> seamonkey: /usr/bin/seamonkey /usr/lib/seamonkey /usr/X11R6/bin/seamonkey /usr/bin/X11/seamonkey /usr/X11/bin/seamonkey /usr/include/seamonkey
<[kernel]> pronto
<Rudolf> [kernel]: confere se os binarios do firefox não são links simbolicos para o seamonkey
<[kernel]> vou ver
<[kernel]> calma ae
<[kernel]> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 May 26 07:05 firefox -> /home/darkstar/.mozilla/firefox/firefox
<[kernel]> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 May 24 22:42 firefox-old -> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/firefox
<[kernel]> normal né nao Rudolf ?
<[kernel]> e agora... :(
<[kernel]> eu achei um defaults.list sistematico mais nao tem nada dentro dele
<[kernel]> :/
<Rudolf> [kernel]: que zona
<Rudolf> eu passo
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> agora lascou :/
<sistematico> [kernel], http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser#Linux
<[kernel]> vou ver
<sistematico> [kernel], No painel de controle do XFCE tambem.
<sistematico> [kernel], Eu uso o Gnome2, não vejo mal nisso :(
<jub> valeu galera
<jub> vou nessa
<jub> beijos!
<Raff> aqui no meu ubuntu, acabei de instala, direto quando vou desligar ou finalizar sessao aparece que o deamon de configuracao do gnome ainda ta em execucao
<Rudolf> Raff: tenta digitar halt com root
<Raff> Rudolf: tu diz entrar no terminal como root e digitar shutdown -h now ?
<omelete> lol
<Rudolf> Raff: pode ser também
<Rudolf> Raff: ou poweroff, reboot
<Rudolf> Raff: ao seu critério
<Raff> porra ta muito estranho, meu ubuntu aqui ta muito instavel
<Rudolf> Raff: instala gentoo
<Rudolf> Raff: raw but functional
<Raff> sempre usei ubuntu, ate no macbook pro ja instalei, mas agora com desktop novo ta muito estranho
<xdoctor> Celso, ae
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-01
<[kernel]> quem ja usou aqui o virutalbox?
<Alan_Lima> Falae galera, boa noite.
<Alan_Lima> Alguem ae pode me ajudar?
<Alan_Lima> Estou querendo a começar a mexer com o Linux, estou baixando o ubuntu agora para subir em uma vw...
<Alan_Lima> alguem pode me falar aonde pego uma apostila bacana e bem didática?
<Hertz> [kernel], eu
<Joao_W> oi gente boa noite
<Joao_W> estou com um problema aqui
<Joao_W> quando eu conecto a uma rede wifi ele passa alguns segundos conectdos e depois desconecta
<Joao_W> resumindo fica desconectado e conectado
<Joao_W> alguem tem alguma ideia do que seja
<Luhmann> Hertz: Olá
<Hertz> Luhmann, o/
<Luhmann> Hertz: Tive uma experiência hoje. Não consegui bootar o Ubuntu 12.04.
<Luhmann> Após passar daquela tela referente às opções (instalação, uso sem instalar, teste de disco) o cursor passa a piscar indefinidamente.
<Celso> bom dia
<Hertz> Celso, bo dia o/
<noobuntu> alguém aí já usou/usa arduino no ubuntu server aí ?
<lucascda> Doutores... estou querendo instalar o steam no wine... alguém já fez?
<lucascda> Someone use wine?
<Rudolf> lucascda: tente no playonlinux
<lucascda> Grato Rudolf!
<Rudolf> lucascda: ele faz uma instalção mais automatizada
<paladinn> lucas eu rodo d3 no wine =)
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, tenho ubuntu instalado no desktop e comprei um netbook acer com windows 7 , alguem sabe como faco pra comartilhar arquivos entre eles?
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: ftp / ssh / nfs / http
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: vc escolhe
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: até samba, se vc for corajoso
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: eu recomendo sshfs
<SuBmUnDo> no virtualbox eu instalei ubuntu server como servidor eu configuro as placas, dhcp openssh, vsftpd, samba, squid, e acesso com windows tambem no virtualbox, mas fazendo com duas maquinas reais nao consigo
<Rudolf> ah, malz
<Rudolf> é windows para linux
<Rudolf> para windows montar linux, tem que ser samba
<Rudolf> para linux montar windows, vc pode usar cifs
<Rudolf> sem configurar nada
<Rudolf> compartilhe uma pasta no windows
<Rudolf> e mande como root no linux
<Rudolf> mount -t cifs -o user=usuario,password=senha,gid=1000,uid=100 //ipdamaquina/pasta/ /ondemontar
<Rudolf> vc tem que ter suporte a cifs no sistema
<Rudolf> se der certo
<Rudolf> vc pode automatizar
<Rudolf> colocando isso no /etc/fstab
<Rudolf> //13.13.0.51/TRANS/             /trans          cifs    noauto,uid=1000,gid=100,credentials=/home/rodolfo/51            0       0
<Rudolf> onde /home/rodolfo/51 tem o usuario e a senha de acesso a pasta
<SuBmUnDo> Rudolf, o desktop tem duas placas de rede, dai uma fica pra internet a outra eu conecto no netbook, desativo a rede wifi do netbook e faço isso auqe vc disse?
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: se vc pinga o endereço qualquer uma das placas do desktop não precisa desativar o wifi
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: agora se são redes totalmente diferetes e inalcançáveis, vc precisa fazer isso que vc falou
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: mas como disse, basta pingar qualquer 1 dos ips
<SuBmUnDo> Rudolf, um vai ficar aqui do lado do outro
<SuBmUnDo> o netbook eu ando com ele
<SuBmUnDo> faculdasde
<SuBmUnDo> quando chegar pegar os arquivos e passar pra o desktop
<Rudolf> ...
<RxDx> alguem pode me ajudar com Git?
<paladinn> claro, qual sua dificuldade filho
<paladinn> poste no canal, sem pvt ok
<miltonsv> bom dia a todos , fui na central de programas do ubuntu,instalei um programa e agora não consigo encontra-lo para rodar alguem pode me ajudar?
<RxDx> eu quero criar um repositorio git cuja principal estrutura fique mantida em um server remoto
<RxDx> entao a primeira coisa a se fazer é inicializa-lo
<RxDx> a primeira duvida é... devo inicializa-lo com ou sem o parametro --bare?
<miltonsv>  alguem pode me ajudar por favor instalei um programa e não consigo encontra-lo no menu
<sistematico> miltonsv, Olha nos logs.
<sistematico> E não precisa repetir.
<RxDx> paladinn, vc sabe se devo inicializa-lo com ou sem --bare?
<sistematico> miltonsv, /var/log/ ele fica lá, tudo que você faz é gravado lá.
<miltonsv> logs!
<sistematico> miltonsv, Não lembra o nome do programa, ou lembra mas não acha?
<miltonsv> lembro mas não acho
<miltonsv>  obrigado  ,vou dar uma olhada
<sistematico> miltonsv, Qual o nome do programa?
<miltonsv>  clamav-daemon
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> no menu
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> miltonsv: serviços não vão para o menu
<miltonsv> achei no central de programas, acho que é um antivirus
<miltonsv> kkkkkk não sabia
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> mas é um server
<Rudolf> vc inicializa-o geralmente pela linha  de comando
<miltonsv>  como faço isso passo a passo ,sou novato comecei a usar o ubuntu tem pouco tempo
<sistematico> miltonsv, Tá na mão: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<sistematico> miltonsv, http://www.wlug.org.nz/Daemon
<miltonsv> obrigado  vou dar uma olhada
<sistematico> miltonsv, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computing%29 esse aqui tambem é essencial.
<miltonsv> blz
<sistematico> miltonsv, Jamais dê uma olhada, o máximo que conseguirá é machucar seu olho.
<sistematico> Leia!
<sistematico> :)
<miltonsv> tenho a testa larga e olhos fundos esquenta não
<sistematico> ok
<miltonsv> fuiiiiiiiiii
<Raff> agora resolvi todos meus problemas no ubuntu que tava tendo aqui no desktop, instalei o 10.04
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Raff: apelou
<Raff> ta rodando muito bem agr
<Raff> eu ja tinha o 10.04 no meu macbook, ai fui atualiza e ficou ruim, agora no desktop fiz isso ai
<raphul> alguem pode dar uma força a[i ??
<raphul> como que eu faço pra manter a resolução 1280 x1024 no nVidia X Server Setings no ubuntu 12.02 ???
<raphul> cada vez q eu reinicio a maquina ela volta a outra resolução
<raphul> ?
<Cesar_Augusto> raphul:  hum
<Cesar_Augusto> vi aqui
<Cesar_Augusto> vixe não faço idéia como, só olhando ... pois não ando usando o ubuntu bem dizer raphul
<Cesar_Augusto> teu monitor suporta
<Cesar_Augusto> pior que não sei , eu procuraria no google como setar para default está resolução
<Cesar_Augusto> sei lá, abrindo o bagulho como ROOT
<Cesar_Augusto> sim vê o modelo dele e procura na internet para ver se suporta
<raphul> valeu entao cara até mais !!!
<moreno> fala barna, sou eu de novo, moreno. instalei o xubuntu quarta mas to precisando instalar diversos pacotes que nao estrao instalando de jeito nem um e sem eu saber direito o porque. tava com dificulades nos pacotes quebrados, vc ficou de me ajduar, me disse com fazia, mas eu nao consegui resolver nao. se vc puder me dar uma luz nisso. seria otimo. ou vc ou qq um q saiba pq no ubuntu eu instalava tudo de boa, mas no xubuntu, infelizmen
<moreno> te nao ta rolando.
<shazaum_> moreno: qual o erro?
<moreno> shazaum_, eu tento instalar audacity, n consigo
<moreno> shazaum_, tento instalr lmms , n consigo, diz q tem pacotes quebrados. nao sei como reparalos
<moreno> shazaum_, vc sabe? me ajuda?
<moreno> shazaum_, no audacity diz a msm coisa, pacotes quebrados.
<shazaum_> ok
<shazaum_> moreno: assim, ser objetivo ira ajudar mais voce do que eu a te ajudar, quando se pergunta "qual o erro?" vc nao precisa explicar que foi comer sucrilhos... apenas a ponte o erro, assim eu ou mais alguem aqui no canal podera lhe dar uma resposta mais rapida
<moreno> ok, o que posso lhe dizer pra ficar mais facil? shazaum_
<shazaum_> o erro :|
<moreno> shazaum_, eis o erro >> Não foi possível aplicar as alterações!
<moreno> Corrija os pacotes quebrados primeiro.
<shazaum_> just
<moreno> shazaum_, e agora? fiz certo?
<shazaum_> joga a saida do comando em um pastebin
<shazaum_> moreno: sim
<moreno> shazaum_, como faz isso?
<shazaum_> entra no site pastebin.com
<shazaum_> vai no terminal
<shazaum_> executa o comando que vc tinha feito antes
<shazaum_> copia toda a saida do comando, e cola nesse site
<shazaum_> depois pega o link(url) e cola aqui
<moreno> shazaum_, nao to entendendo, ja colei o q diz a msg
<moreno> a saida do comnado nao vi em lugal algum, a nao ser q me mostre, n sei onde fica
<shazaum_> bom
<shazaum_> quando vc digita ls
<shazaum_> a saida do comando eh "imprir no terminal" os arquivos... diretorios do pwd
<shazaum_> ok, acho que estou complicando demais :)
<shazaum_> moreno: ja deu um apt-get update?
<moreno> shazaum_, td q estou te passando, eu to tentando no synaptic
<moreno> mas mesmo se tentar instalar via terminal com apt-get naop funciona.
<shazaum_> aaaah
<moreno> shazaum_, porisso queria entender o q vc quer q eu faça, pra me ajudar, entendeu?
<shazaum_> sim
<shazaum_> ok, ja tentou dar um apt-get update?
<moreno> nao
<shazaum_> tenta ai e depois tente instalar o pacote
<moreno> ta indo
<moreno> o update, shazaum_
<moreno> vamos ver
<moreno> bvem
<moreno> ja foi
<moreno> tento pelo synaptic ou nao? shazaum_ ?
<shazaum_> apt
<moreno> shazaum_, se liga, foi nao, msm erro
<moreno> shazaum_, http://pastebin.com/4MsSzTcC
<shazaum_> moreno:  audacity : Depende: libflac++6 (>= 1.2.1) mas não é instalável
<shazaum_> o que vc tem instalado do libflac ?
<moreno> n sei
<shazaum_> da um dpkg -l|grep libflac
<moreno> shazaum_, eu nao entendi como eh q precisa de uma coisa mas n eh instalavel? se nao eh, com faz?
<moreno> deu isso, shazaum_ ii  libflac8                               1.2.1-6                                 Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
<moreno> shazaum_, ajudou?
<moreno> shazaum_, conseguiu tirar lag da cartola?
<shazaum_> lol
<shazaum_> veja se tem o pacote dev desse libflac
<moreno> shazaum_, pelo q entendi, eu tenho a versao 8 e preciso da versao 6? eh isso?
<moreno> shazaum_, eu vi aqui no synaptic, e ta instalado o libflc8, mas diz q se remover por completo remove o xubuntu desktop (!?). COMO NAO ENTENDI, NEM MEXI
<moreno> pelo synap?
<moreno> achei um tal de libflac-ocaml-dev
<shazaum_> eh cara
<moreno> e nao ta marcado, eu seuja, nao ta instalado
<shazaum_> tipo, isso eh pq vc esta usando uma versao que nao eh estaval mesmo
<shazaum_> as vezes eh melhor vc instalar o audacity pelo source
<shazaum_> mais por causa do suporte
<shazaum_> esses pacotes que estao no repositorio sao feitos especificamente para as versoes da distro que vc usa
<moreno> shazaum_, mas ai o q eu faço? o que eh seguro fazer?
<moreno> shazaum_, se eu resolvesse isso tava lindo.
<shazaum_> man, tente forcar a instalacao
<shazaum_> as vezes resolve
<moreno> shazaum_, desculpe minha ignorancia, mas n sei como fazer isso
<shazaum_> apt-get -f install
<shazaum_> qual a versao do xubuntu?
<shazaum_> moreno: tente compilar o pacote v
<shazaum_> http://audacity.googlecode.com/files/audacity-minsrc-2.0.0.tar.bz2
<Raff> o como eh o nome daquele monitor de atividade que coloca na lateral da tela ?
<paladinn> conkye
<Raff> valeu
<moreno> shazaum_, funcionou instalar forçado nao
<moreno> a versao do xubunut eh a nova, 12
<moreno> shazaum_, compilat pacote v? nao sei o q e como faz...
<shazaum_> :|
<shazaum_> cara vc esta usando uma versao beta
<shazaum_> ops nao eh mais beta
<ewerton> pessoal, estão ocupados resolvendo algum assunto agora?
<ewerton> Instalei o Kubuntu agora, instalei os drivers da minha placa de video, mas não consigo habilitar "Efeitos da área de trabalho", alguem pode me ajudar por favor?
<ewerton> é necessário instalar o compiz? ou o proprio Kwin não necessita de compiz?
<moreno> shazaum_, vc ainda pode me ajudar?
<shazaum_> sim
<shazaum_> moreno: v
<shazaum_> ops
<shazaum_> moreno: http://forums.v3.co.uk/showthread.php?t=226372
<moreno> mano shazaum_,  eu li mas nao entendi o q fazer nao. da uma luz ai
<shazaum_> ehuaeua
<shazaum_> ah, ele saiu =\
<Rudolf> shazaum_: hau!
<ewerton> ninguem pode me ajudar sobre os efeitos da area de trabalho do kubuntu?
<ewerton> "os efeitos da área de trabalho a seguir nao podem ser ativados"
<Rudolf> ewerton: qual sua placa de video?
<ewerton> GTX460
<ewerton> 1GB 512
<ewerton> ja atualizei os drivers da placa de video
<Rudolf> ewerton: e consegue rodar glxgears?
<ewerton> nem sei o que é isso
<shazaum_> Rudolf: eu revi a solucao para o relayhost, e quando eu estava me batendo com aquilo, era a porta mesmo
<Rudolf> shazaum_: 25 ou 587 ?
<ewerton> é necessario instalar o Compiz no Kubuntu? não neh?
<Rudolf> ewerton: se vc quer apenas as firulas do kde, não
<ewerton> sim, quero só as firulas só
<ewerton> é o seguinte
<ewerton> eu estava 3 meses com o Ubuntu Gnome
<ewerton> ontem eu instalei o kubuntu-desktop
<ewerton> e habilitei de boa estes efeitos
<ewerton> agora na madrugada eu formatei o PC
<Rudolf> ok
<ewerton> e tá de gracinha comigo agora, nao quer funcionar
<Rudolf> se já funcionou
<Rudolf> pq mecheu
<Rudolf> rsrsrsrsr
<shazaum_> Rudolf: fdp, vc esta me forcando a pensar :|
<paladinn> diga não ao crack
<ewerton> Pronto, deu certo
<ewerton> depois que ativa, tem de dar logout... --'
<ewerton> oh pai...
<paladinn> normal
<ewerton> galera, me diz uma coisa
<ewerton> qual usar? apt-get ou aptitude?
<Rudolf> ewerton: se vc for inteligente e esperto, apt-get
<Rudolf> ewerton: se for meio lento, aptitude
<Rudolf> ewerton: digo isso pq apt-get é mais sujeito a falhas
<shazaum_> Rudolf++
<ewerton> eu estava usando aptitude
<ewerton> e gostei dele
<shazaum_> ewerton--
<shazaum_> :P
<ewerton> só tive problemas com sudo aptitude check
<ewerton> nao funciona eu acho
<sistematico> Pra que isso?
<Hertz> shazaum_++
<Hertz> XD
<shazaum_> hahaha
<[orca]> barna: oi!
<barna> [orca], ei
<[orca]> barna: sabe fazer o pidgin aceitar o formato do skype?
<[orca]> o protocolo.
<[orca]> ha.....
<barna> [orca], sim, é simples!
<barna> [orca], vc tem q instalar o skype
<barna> [orca], e o plugin do skyp pra pidgin
<[orca]> sim...
<[orca]> dps?
<[orca]> já instalei, baixei um deb e instalei.
<barna> nao!
<barna> [orca], instala do repositorio!
<barna> [orca], apt-get install skype
<barna> [orca], apt-get install pidgin-skype
<[orca]> opa
<[orca]> barna: simples assim?
<barna> [orca], sim!
<[orca]> barna: legal!
<barna> [orca], depois vc configura o skype, entra nele, vai no face e abilita a sua conta nele!
<barna> pronto, sempre q vc entrar no pidgin ele vai abrir e entrar no skype e colocar seus contatos do skype no pidgin tb!
<barna> mas pra funfar o skype no pidgin o skype tem q ta aberto e logado!
<barna> mas quando vc abrir o pidgin ele vai abri o skype junto!
<[orca]> barna:
<[orca]> ouvi falar que vou precisar da ajuda de alguma pessoa que enchergue pra me ajudar, já que o skype o orca nao ler a tela.
<barna> [orca], hummmmm....
<barna> [orca], vc tem alguem ai q possa te ajudar?
<[orca]> sim tenho.
<barna> massa!
<barna> to instalando o skype aki tb, nesse ubuntu eu num tinha skype, qualquer coisa posso ajudar!
<[orca]> legal.
<[orca]> barna: pode da uma mão de como eu faço? as pessoas aqui nao hum, entende nada de linux.
<barna> [orca], uma pergunta, quando eu falo com voçe, marcar ou não marcar o seu nome muda alguma coisa pra vc?
<[orca]> barna: não.
<barna> o download+instalação acabam em 4min
<[orca]> barna: o cliente que uso é bem simplesinho nao tou muito acostumado com pidgin pra irc.
<[orca]> hey
<barna> [orca], ok, me veio essa duvida agora!
<barna> :)
<barna> [orca], eu num uso o irc no pidgin, ainda prefiro o xchat
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> ouvi falar q este é inacessivel.
<[orca]> barna: mas tem que fazer algo pelo skype é?
<[orca]> barna: sorte que o skype é igual ao do windows então fazer algo nao vai ser muito problema.
<[orca]> mas, o plugin nao ativa sozinho certo?
<barna> [orca], como assim incessivel?
<barna> [orca], só colocar os seus dados no skype mesmo!
<[orca]> barna: colocar pra iniciar jnunto com pc né?
<barna> [orca], o pidgin vc tem add uma conta do skype igual outra conta qualquer!
<barna> [orca], sim, vc pode colocar o skype e pidgin pra iniciar junto com o pc!
<[orca]> barna:: é isso, eu instalei, sudo apt-get install pidgin-skype ok, instalou de boa, mas nao vejo o protocolo skype no pidgin.
<[orca]> ]
<barna> [orca], fecha e abre de novo o pidgin
<[orca]> ah sim.
<[orca]> barna: eu configurei aqui, nao pede senha para conectar?
<barna> [orca], o skype? claro q pede
<[orca]> o pidgin.
<barna> num lembro, deixa eu ver
<barna> [orca], o pidgin não, ele vai abrir o skype, e o skype q vai conectar o pidgin só usa a conexão do skype!
<[orca]> hummm.
<barna> raios, esqueci minha senha!
<barna> pronto troquei a senha!
<barna> [orca], to no skype pelo pidgin!
<barna> [orca], pvt
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> barna: tava longe do pc.
<barna> ok
<[orca]> sim, add sim.
<[orca]> barna: vc viu aí como faz?
<barna> ainda não
<[orca]> hum...
<barna> vc me adicionou?
<[orca]> mas pega todas as funções do skype no pidgin? video, conferencia e taus?
<[orca]> barna: ainda não, preciso configurar ainda.
<[orca]> o orca não ler a tela do skype para linux, acho que aquilo é feito em qt.
<barna> hummmmmm
<[orca]> barna: pois é.
<[orca]> barnaa: tenho estas limitações.
<barna> mas depois de configurar o o pigdin isso se resolve!
<[orca]> assim como no windows tem uns programas que leitor nem um ler no linux tem tbm.
<barna> [orca], não existe um programa que le qt?
<pruonckk> Olá pessoal,
<[orca]> sim, resolve
<pruonckk> estou com uma vaga para adm linux em sp
<pruonckk> provedor de hospedagem
<pruonckk> não tem uma definição de salário, se alguém se interessar da um toque em pvt
<[orca]> barna: o orca, ler só gtk acho.
<barna> e num existe um programa q lê qt?
<[orca]> barna: até onde eu sei, não
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> tem um tal de speakup que ler o hum, kernel acho mas qt nao sei.
<[orca]> barna: é muito difíciu pra configurar isso?
<[orca]> barna: porque como eu disse vou envolver gente q nao entende nada de nada de linux :P
<[orca]> pra meu azar aqui todos usam windows menos eu.
<barna> [orca], vou dar uma pesquisada nesse programa!
<sistematico> [orca], Isso que eu chamo de um lugar cheio de especialistas.
<sistematico> ...em nada.
<[orca]> soste,atocp: como assim?
<barna> boa tarde sistematico !
<zowsz> lol
<zowsz> como o cara chega barbarizando assim?
<sistematico> barna, Boa tarde!
<barna> sistematico, mais 1x vc me ajudou e num te agradeci! :(
<barna> sistematico, mas antes tarde do q nunca!
<sistematico> barna, De nada.
<sistematico> =]
<sistematico> zowsz, Eu posso, eu sou da elite =)
<barna> sistematico, valeu pela ajuda outro dia com boot em hd externo, minha net tava horivel, caindo toda hora!!!!
<sistematico> haiehiaeuaheiaeuaheiaeuaehia
<sistematico> Brincadeira..
<sistematico> barna, Funcionou?
<barna> sistematico, não.....
<barna> fiz de um tudo!
<barna> sistematico, cheguei ao extemo de desligar o hd interno, instalar um OS no externo do zero etc....
<barna> sistematico, e mesmo assim ele num bootou!
<barna> sistematico, peguei o outro externo q tem OS, funfando 100% e tb num iniciou!
<[orca]> tava tendo probleminhas com hds esternos mas...
<barna> sistematico, acho q algo desse comp, q num ta iniciando pelos hds externos!
<[orca]> barna: tu vil o boot da maquina mesmo né? aquilo q agente ver se o primeiro item é o usb.
<barna> [orca], sim, claro!
<barna> tenho 5 cartões de memoria com live-pen aki!
<barna> pra ficar testando coisas.....
<barna> sempre q quero entrar neles vou na bios e mudo!
<[orca]> tipo, o hd esterno é usb entao achei que poderia ser isso
<[orca]> :P:P
<[orca]> barna: eu fiz um treco aqui, comprei hum, como se deve escrever? kaser? hum, e peguei um hd de netebook aqui e coloquei e to usando como hd esterno!
<[orca]> vaco
<[orca]> lol
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> neto boa hein?
<[orca]> lol
<barna> num tenho nenhum pendrive aki pra testar, só tenho dado boot por leitor de cartão interno do note!
<[orca]> barna: coisa ta feia aí né?
<paladinn> preciso comprar uns cartão sd kkk
<paladinn> eu perdi meu pendriva kkkkk
<[orca]> tua net ta uma maravilha :P
<[orca]> lol
<paladinn> alias, esqueci em um cliente
<barna> ta caindo um pentestade aki!
<paladinn> e ele nem pra me devolver
<[orca]> quebrou meu leitor de cartoes pra pcs normais.
<barna> paladinn, cuidado na hora de comprar, tem muito sd falsificado no mercado!
<[orca]> barna: como assim? quais com os problemas com eles?
<sistematico> barna, Pode ser a flag boot na MBR.
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<barna> sistematico, mechi com isso!
<barna> sistematico, mas pelo q li o grub2 ignora o flag
<[orca]> ou teu pc nao é antigo?
<barna> [orca], tipo eu trabalho com fotografia e video, preciso de cartão grande, rapido, e com taxa de gravação non-block alta!
<sistematico> Depois você pode dar um fdisk -l e colar em algum lugar, não sei.
<barna> [orca], isso custa caro! cartão pirata muitas veses não tem o tamanho descrito, e taxas super baixas!
<barna> [orca], pc novo! desse ano!
<[orca]> barna: como agente abe a velocidade do bag?
<barna> bag?
<Zatara> Boa tarde
<Zatara> alg poderia me ajudar
<Zatara> não consigo fazer a instalação de uma placa de video ati
<Zatara> mobilyti radeon
<Zatara> 4200
<Zatara> alg poderia me ajudar
<Zatara> sou iniciante na area linux
<barna> Zatara, calma, calma!
<Zatara> ok
<Zatara> assim, eu estou calmo
<sistematico> haieaheiaueaheiaeaehia
<barna> posso tentar te ajudar, mas estou prestando alguns suporte aki e em canais gringos!!!
<Zatara> faz mais ou menos 6 meses
<Zatara> que quero resolver esse problema
<Zatara> e não consigo
<Zatara> aliais, só teve uma vez que conseguir
<[orca]> lol
<Zatara> e terminei ficando somente em modo texto
<sistematico> Zatara, lspci é o primeiro passo.
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> Nem sempre o que está escrito na caixa é o chipset.
<Zatara> pronto
<Zatara> fez uma listagem dos hardware
<sistematico> Zatara, Cole aqui a linha referente a placa de vídeo, só *uma* linha.
<sistematico> Somente uma e nada mais.
<Zatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Zatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] (rev ff)
<sistematico> Falei uma =)
<sistematico> Tem duas placas nesse PC?
<Zatara> sim
<Zatara> esse é um notebook
<Hertz> Zatara, é um note hp?
<Zatara> da hp
<Hertz> XD
<Zatara> g42-371br
<[orca]> uma é sistematico? mau humor :P
<Zatara> sim hertz, é um notebook da hp
<sistematico> Deve usar a primeira como default? A 4200? Certo?
<Zatara> G42-371BR
<Zatara> sistematico, eu não sei
<barna> putz isso é uma zica!!!!
<Zatara> eu sou iniciante no linux
<barna> o meu note tb tem 2 placas de video!
<Hertz> Zatara, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Debian-Squeeze-Instalacao-e-configuracao-no-HP-G42371BR?pagina=2
<Zatara> vou ver
<sistematico> Zatara, Seguindo a ordem natural das coisas é, porque olhe as interrupções -> 01:05.0 e a outra -> 02:00.0
<sistematico> Posso estar enganado.
<sistematico> Clássico :P
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> neste meu caso
<Zatara> qual a melhor configuração para fazer
<Zatara> para obter o melhor desempenho
<Zatara> deste meu notebook
<[orca]> huahua
<Hertz> Zatara, esse link que eu te passei tem um passo-a-passo bem completo de quase tudo
<Zatara> Hertz
<Zatara> muito obrigado
<Zatara> tou vendo ele agora
<Zatara> vou fazer os procedimentos
<Zatara> valeu
<Hertz> eu tenho um note desses e esse artigo nunca me falhou XD
<Zatara> faz 6 meses que tento me livrar do windows
<Zatara> so nao tinha me livrado por causa disso
<sistematico> haiehiaeaheiaeuaeiaehaieaeha
<Zatara> e o pior
<barna> Hertz, boa tarde!
<Hertz> barna, tarde man o/
<barna> Hertz, um note igual ao do Zatara ?
<Hertz> yup
<Zatara> ei e o pior
<Zatara> faz tempo que tou tentando estudar o linux
<Zatara> mais quanto mais leio
<Hertz> não é muito bom pra ser sincero :x
<Hertz> mas me serve XD
<Zatara> menos intendo
<Rudolf> Zatara: TENTAR É ALGO NÃO REALIZADO
<Rudolf> Zatara: dica, não leia, use
<Hertz> Rudolf, falou tudo
<Rudolf> Zatara: vai aprendendo usando
<Zatara> ok
<Zatara> valeu pela dica
<Rudolf> Zatara: ae um dia ou outro pegue um man comando para usar
<sistematico> Geralmente eu aconselho o contrário.
<Rudolf> sistematico: se ele tá pastando na leitura
<Zatara> mais é serio mesmo
<Rudolf> sistematico: melhor usar
<Rudolf> sistematico: tem que ver o perfil do cara
<Zatara> ja tava quase desistindo
<Zatara> de utilizar linux
<Zatara> por causa disso
<Zatara> instalei varias distribuições
<sistematico> Se ela usar essa filosofia do não leia e use no BSD ele tem ótimas chances de bugar todo o sistema, aheiahieauehaieauehaieaueaheiae
<sistematico> *ele
<Zatara> e a mesma coisa acontecia
<sistematico> IMHO.
<Hertz> sistematico, se ele usar essa filosofia no LFS imagina o estrago ahuahuahua
<sistematico> Tentei fazer isso e gastei uma semana com o PC ligado pra corrigir.
<sistematico> hahaiaheiaehaieauehaieahieauehaie
<Zatara> ei
<Zatara> o melhor forum que ja estive
<Zatara> foi esse
<sistematico> Pensei: "Ah! Vou digitar esse comando! Não custa nada mesmo!"
<Zatara> porque os ultimos
<sistematico> Zatara, Isso não é fórum amiguinho =)
<Zatara> mandaram eu estudar
<Hertz> mas eu acho que o Rudolf tava dizendo mais no sentido de não ficar só na teoria, e ir aplicando o conhecimento na prática pra ver a coisa aocntecendo
<Zatara> mal
<Zatara> chat
<Zatara> e mandaram eu estudar
<Hertz> *acontecendo
<sistematico> Zatara, Estudar é essencial para alcançar seus objetivos.
<Zatara> e ainda me colocaram um apelido
<Zatara> lammer
<Zatara> haus
<sistematico> Até um ladrão para ser bem sucedido tem que estudar.
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> Zatara: isso
<Rudolf> Zatara: qual seu foco?
<Rudolf> Zatara: saber por saber?
<Zatara> meu foco é trabalhar com o linux
<Zatara> na parte de programação
<Zatara> redes
<Hertz> Zatara, que mal lhe pergunte quem te chamou de lammer?
<Zatara> os caras do chat do open su
<Zatara> open suse
<Hertz> Zatara, entendi, achei que tinha sido aqui ^-^>
<Zatara> não
<Zatara> aqui pelo contrário
<Zatara> estou sendo tratado muito bem
<Zatara> antes eu tinha tentado em outros sistemas linux
<Zatara> open suse, mint..
<Rudolf> Zatara: o que vc fez para te chamarem de lammer
<[orca]> zatara: quantos anos tem tu?
<Rudolf> Zatara: noob é normal
<Rudolf> Zatara: lammer vc aprontou
<Zatara> a mesma pergunta que fiz aqui
<Zatara> como faço para configurar a minha placa de video
<sistematico> Eu descobri uma distro muito legal..
<sistematico> Quem quiser testar: ElementaryOS.
<Rudolf> Zatara: seu foco é que tipo de programação/
<sistematico> Fica a dica..
<Rudolf> sistematico: O.T., quase um FW hein!?
<Zatara> ainda não tenho um tipo definido
<sistematico> Rudolf, Ahn?
<Zatara> mais estou pensando em java
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> python é bem legal.
<Rudolf> Zatara: java para linux?
<Rudolf> [orca]: APOIADO!
<sistematico> [orca], Sabe o que é legal pra aprender python?
<[orca]> rudolf: pena que eu relaxei. senao sabia mto mais doque eu sube e esqueci juntos! lol
<fcoambrozio> Zatara: ja sabes alguma coisa de programação?
<sistematico> Só que tem que ter um cara disposto a perder algum tempo ajudando.
<sistematico> [orca], O Gobby.
<[orca]> como assim?
<[orca]> ando meio afastado.
<sistematico> [orca], Editor de texto colaborativo.
<Rudolf> Zatara: na real, tu não precisa aprender linux para programa java
<sistematico> [orca], É muito legal isso aí.
<Zatara> assim
<Zatara> como falei acima
<Zatara> eu ja estava farto de esta utilizando o windows
<[orca]> nas férias vou ver como posso espandir e me lembrar doque sabia de python.
<[orca]> python é uma linguagem estremamente acessivel, fácil de se aprender e ainda é proficional, lol
<Rudolf> [orca]: muito
<fcoambrozio> Zatara: siga a recomendação do [orca] - vá de Python!
<Rudolf> [orca]: se eu fosse um pouco menos lazzy fazia o mesmo
<Rudolf> Zatara: vc tem queantos anos mesmo?
<Zatara> 26
<Rudolf> Zatara: véio
<Rudolf> Zatara: na facul?
<Zatara> vou fazer a partir de janeiro
<Rudolf> ummmm
<Zatara> agora assim
<Zatara> tou em duvida se
<Zatara> faço para sistema de informação
<Celso> shell script tambem podesse falar que é programação?
<Zatara> ou ciência da computação
<Rudolf> Zatara: se quer programar CC
<Rudolf> Zatara: se quer programar com um conhecimento maior em tecnologias e ter uma base cientifica boa CC
<[orca]> ah cara, tu tem que ter definido tu ta a o que? 7 ou 6 meses da tua facul, é bom tu deixar bem definido nao deixa pra cima da hr.
<Rudolf> Zatara: se quer apenas programar, e ter um diploma e ainda saber algumas tecnologias sistemas
<[orca]> to a fim de estudar twisted.
<[orca]> vou ver se acho algo, nas férias tentarei estudar.
<[orca]> reler uns tutos aí de python em fim.
<Hertz> Celso, IMHO sim
<[orca]> ouvi falar que para começar rub tb é bom.
<sistematico> rub e cc
<sistematico> heh
<Zatara> valeu rudolf
<Rudolf> Zatara: falow
<Rudolf> [orca]: tem lua também
<Rudolf> [orca]: to aprendendo lua para fazer estripulias na minha TI N-Spire CX CAS
<Celso> Hertz: to meio velho pra aprender a programar,mas nunca soube se shell script tb. era.Só sei que alguns Linux usam muito shell script
<chm0d-780> Celso
<Rudolf> Celso: python também pode ser usado
<chm0d-780> shell script
<Hertz> Celso, a gente nunca é velho demais pra aprender a programar XD
<chm0d-780> voce pode
<Rudolf> Celso: se você tiver um bom conhecimento de ER vai lhe ser muito útil
<Rudolf> ER = expressões regulares
<Celso> chm0d-780: até comprei um livro de shell script
<chm0d-780> :)
<chm0d-780> bom
<chm0d-780> isso já é um passo
<[orca]> cada nick...
<[orca]> tem uns que a minha voz sapi que ler aqui quase trava rs
<Celso> Rudolf: ai teria que estudar mais.....
<Celso> rsrsrs
<[orca]> sh eu achei hum, complicado.
<chm0d-780> agora falta a força de vontade Celso
<chm0d-780> isso vc tem de sobra
<chm0d-780> :)
<Rudolf> força de vontade e tempo
<Rudolf> temos cada vez menos tempo
<Celso> Rudolf: vdd
<Hertz> a necessidade tb costuma criar bons programadores
<[orca]> sim é.
<[orca]> engraçado, que em geral as vezes agente sempre arruma um tempo pra ficar nos chats.rs
<barna> [orca], fala ingles?
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<[orca]> barna: só sei pouco, mas falar mesmo não.
<[orca]> barna: só sei escrever algumas coisas, digamos que consigo mais entender que dizem q escrever, lol
<barna> [orca], http://stormdragon.us/?p=44
<[orca]> que tem este link? :D
<Rudolf> facul, fui
<[orca]> é, ainda estudo, escola msm, amanhã vou ter aula por causa de greve
<barna> [orca], tutorial de como instalar o Speakup no ubuntu!
<barna> em ingles
<chm0d-780> Celso para um linuxer shell script é bom
<[orca]> barna: mas cara, eu já instalei, um amigo me encinou, lol
<[orca]> barna: ele serve pra ler o kernel.
<Celso> chm0d-780: qdo. usava slackware entao nem se fala
<Celso> hahaha
<Celso> slackware usa muito
<chm0d-780> rsrsr
<Celso> freebsd tb.
<[orca]> barna: ainda queria resolver o problema do skype.
<barna> [orca], uai, num erra esse programa q vc precisava pra ler qt?
<chm0d-780> shell script é uma linguagem de script muito útil
<[orca]> barna: pior q nao lol
<Celso> chm0d-780: sabe programar?
<Hertz> chm0d-780, extremamente poderosa eu diria
<barna> [orca], droga entendi errado, 2h de pesquisa pra nada! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<chm0d-780> Hertz: concordo
<chm0d-780> Celso Desktop
<chm0d-780> estou aprendendo C#
<Celso> chm0d-780: é muito dificil
<chm0d-780> acho que não
<Celso> na faculdade do meu filho tinha muito alunos,mais de 100
<chm0d-780> pelo menos é mais facil que java
<Celso> só formaram 7
<chm0d-780> kkkk
<Hertz> chm0d-780, e mais bonita que java :P
<chm0d-780> no Dpt de Eng na minha fac tbm se formam poucos
<Hertz> e menos fresca
<Hertz> :x
<Celso> rapaz
<Celso> chorei na colação de grau dele
<chm0d-780> Hertz: java para mim é uma linguagem high level
<Hertz> chm0d-780, concordo plenamente
<[orca]> po este team espeak do linux é bugado
<[orca]> muito corte
 * Hertz não gosta muito de Java 
<chm0d-780> Hertz: a moda agora tunar as app para sistemas menores
<chm0d-780> tipo android
<chm0d-780> etc...
<Hertz> chm0d-780, e vc achou o pq eu não gosto de Java
<Hertz> Java === a gambiarra cross-plataform pra tudo
<Hertz> chm0d-780, mas eu vou deixar isso pra lá, antes que eu acabe criando flame por ser cabeça dura em relação a isso :s
<chm0d-780> ok
<Hertz> mas deixo bem claro que acredito que Java tenha um grande valor, e que existem situações onde é a melhor opção
<chm0d-780> Hertz: não precisamos ter dominio de tudo
<chm0d-780> Hertz: se vc conseguir fazer as coisas que se faz em java cm outra linguagem
<chm0d-780> já é bom
<Hertz> esse é o ponto, tem muita coisa que nego faz em Java hj em dia
<Hertz> que dava pra fazer nativo
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> eu conheço kras que nem manjam java
<chm0d-780> mas fazem app boa
<chm0d-780> boas*
<Hertz> eu não sou contra a linguagem em si, eu só acho que a "moda" Java ficou meio sem noção
<[orca]> tchau gente
<Hertz> tem uma software house aqui da minha cidade que tá migrando todos os programas dela pra Java
<Celso> tchau
<[orca]> barna: dps vc me encina a configurar o skype ok?
<chm0d-780> Celso: tem umas novas
<Hertz> ela desenvolve aplicativos de automação comercial SÓ pra windows
<Hertz> mas o motivo pra migrar pra Java é pq "Java é melhor pq é cross-plataform"
<[orca]> fiquem com Deus
<chm0d-780> Hertz: java ganha cm isso
<Hertz> chm0d-780, o ponto não é ganhar no cross-plataform... é fazer refactoring de todos os softwares que são nativos para Java
<Hertz> pra depois vender eles só pra windows
<Hertz> se a intenção fosse levar o software pra outras plataformas eu concordaria com isso
<chm0d-780> Hertz: isso já é bussiness
<Hertz> pra justificar aumeto de valor
<Hertz> agora é tudo em Java, e todo mundo sabe que Java é foda (principalmente em $$)
<chm0d-780> Hertz: sem para o lado comercial
<Celso> Agora que tudo está justo e perfeito e hora de fechar a loja
<Celso> vou nessa
<chm0d-780> java atende muitas necessidades no que toca suporte
<chm0d-780> eu não sou um fã boy de java
<Hertz> nem tava pensando isso XD
<chm0d-780> kkk
<Hertz> eu não acho que Java seja de todo mal
<chm0d-780> e não é
<Hertz> eu só não consigo comprender algumas coisas que fazendo em pró do cross-plataform
<Hertz> chm0d-780, eu vou ser franco contigo, mas só se tu não esquentar deu mandar no pvt, pq eu creio que não vai ser muito bom ser franco no canal :x
<chm0d-780> cross-plataform se as licensas forem GPL
<chm0d-780> eu sou de acordo
<chm0d-780> ok Hertz
<Zatara> ei Hertz
<Zatara> eu tou tentando fazer conforme o tutorial
<Zatara> sendo que ele fica apresentando
<Zatara> essa mensagem
<Zatara> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run: Permissão negada
<Hertz> Zatara, sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run
<Zatara> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run: Permissão negada
<Zatara> root@raphael-HP-G42-Notebook-PC:/home/raphael/Downloads# sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run
<Zatara> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run: comando não encontrado
<Zatara> ei
<Zatara> Hertz
<Zatara> se eu te der acesso remoto
<Hertz> Zatara, to aqui
<Zatara> vc verifica para min
<Hertz> Zatara, não me sinto muito confortável com isso pra ser sincero :s
<Zatara> ok
<Zatara> valeu
<Zatara> agora
<Hertz> me da um segundo só
<Zatara> ok
<Hertz> Zatara, da um ls -la no diretório que o driver esta e coloca em um pastebin e me passa o link
<Zatara> raphael@raphael-HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads$ ls -la
<Zatara> total 114916
<Zatara> drwxr-xr-x  2 raphael raphael     4096 Jun  1 18:07 .
<Zatara> drwxr-xr-x 31 raphael raphael     4096 Jun  1 16:56 ..
<Zatara> -rw-rw-r--  1 raphael raphael 99618112 Jun  1 17:58 ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run
<Zatara> -rw-rw-r--  1 raphael raphael 18040250 Jun  1 18:07 teamviewer_linux.deb
<Zatara> o que é esse pastebin?
<Hertz> Zatara, tipo não cola um monte de linha no canal não
<Hertz> Zatara, a culpa foi minha por não ter explicado
<Zatara> foi mal
<Hertz> Zatara, http://pastebin.com/
<Hertz> mas agora já foi ^-^
<Hertz> Zatara, chmod +x ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run
<Hertz> Zatara, depois tenta instalar denovo
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> apresentou uma mensagem
<Zatara> essa
<Zatara> a previus insstall of the fglrx driver
<Zatara> has been detected
<Zatara> please unistall the older version before
<Zatara> installing this version
<Zatara> Optionally, rum the installer with --force
<Zatara> to overwrite the existing driver
<Zatara> forcing install is not recommended.
<Zatara> see /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log.
<Hertz> Zatara, pera um segundo
<Zatara> ok
<Hertz> Zatara, eu to baixando o driver aqui denovo, espera só mais um pouco
<Zatara> ok
<barna> Hertz, ontem de madruga eu fiquei lendo DiVasca, kra chorei de rir!
<Hertz> barna, é bom demais ahuahauh
<barna> tinha um dos postes q eu conhecia do cliente!
<barna> sabia da historia do outro lado, ai chorei de rir em dobro!
<Hertz> barna, qual? *curioso*
<barna> v de vendetta
<Hertz> ahuahuauahuhauhauhauhauhau
<barna> passei mal de rir!!!!
<Zatara> Hertz
<Zatara> tu vai estar até que horas?
<Hertz> Zatara, pra sempre XD
<Hertz> mas acabou aqui
<Hertz> Zatara, ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<Hertz> esse comando vai desinstalar primeiro
<Hertz> ai depois vc instala que ele vai ir normal
<Zatara> apresentou essa mensagem
<Zatara> Uninstaller for AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh, does not exist or cannot be found.
<chm0d-780> Zatara qual é o S.O?
<Zatara> Linux
<Hertz> :s
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<Zatara> ubuntu 12.04 lst
<chm0d-780> ok
<Hertz> Zatara, força a instalação
<Zatara> como
<Hertz> ./ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run --force
<chm0d-780> lspci -v | grep VGA
<chm0d-780> digite isso Zatara
<chm0d-780> Hertz: vou ver se consigo ajudar
<chm0d-780> se não ele que force mesmo
<Zatara> ei
<chm0d-780> =D
<Zatara> eu forcei
<Hertz> chm0d-780, é pra instalar o proprietário da ATI
<Hertz> video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge]
<Zatara> e apareceu a tela de instalação
<chm0d-780> lspci -v | grep VGA
<Hertz> dessa placa (é o mesmo note que eu to usando) :x
<chm0d-780> digite isso Zatara
<Zatara> ei
<Zatara> um min
<Zatara> que agora ta instalando
<Hertz> chm0d-780,
<Hertz> [15:53:21] <Zatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Hertz> [15:53:35] <Zatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] (rev ff)
<Zatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Zatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] (rev ff) (prog-if ff
<Zatara> EI
<Zatara> acho que agora instalou
<Hertz> mals pelo flood :S
<Zatara> quando digitei aquele comando hertz
<Zatara> forçando
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<Zatara> ele apresentou uma tela de instalação
<Hertz> chm0d-780, tu decorou os pacotes?
<Zatara> pronto ch
<Zatara> já digitei o comando que passa-se
<chm0d-780> Hertz: eu tiro screen de cada problema que resolvo
<Hertz> chm0d-780, tu devia montar uma wiki ;D
<Hertz> chm0d-780, mas eu devia fazer isso tb :s
<chm0d-780> alguem ja me falou isso
<chm0d-780> =D
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<chm0d-780> Zatara
<Zatara> oi
<chm0d-780> digita ai
<Zatara> manda
<chm0d-780> 64 bit seu sistema?
<Zatara> 32
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> cd ~/; mkdir ATI; cd ATI/
<chm0d-780> Zatara: digite o que esta acima
<Zatara> pronto
<Zatara> já fiz
<Zatara> estou no corrente
<Zatara> ~/ati$
<chm0d-780> wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<chm0d-780> digite o que está cima
<Zatara> ok
<Zatara> esta baixando
<Zatara> ei
<Zatara> pronto
<Zatara> já terminou
<chm0d-780> Convem sempre mencionar o nome
<chm0d-780> porque assim eu não dou conta lol
<Zatara> foi mal
<Zatara> Chm0D
<Zatara> terminou
<chm0d-780> nops
<chm0d-780> uso um cliente em modo texto
<chm0d-780> e so me apercebo pelos bipes
<chm0d-780> quando alguem menciona o meu nome
<chm0d-780> mas vamos ao trabalho
<Zatara> pronto
<Zatara> Chm0d-780 terminou
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<chm0d-780> espera ai Zatara
<Zatara> ei chm0d-780
<Zatara> deu um erro lindo
<chm0d-780> sei
<chm0d-780> errei no seu ubuntu
<chm0d-780> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/seu ubuntu
<chm0d-780> onde está seu ubuntu coloque o nome do seu ubuntu
<Zatara> oi
<Zatara> é o meu nome de usuario
<Zatara> raphael@raphael-HP-G42-Notebook-PC:
<Zatara> ch, tais ai?
<chm0d-780> sim
<chm0d-780> não é o nome da sua distro
<chm0d-780> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<chm0d-780> coloque assim
<Zatara> Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS
<chm0d-780> Zatara: usa o precise pangolim
<chm0d-780> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<chm0d-780> coloque o comando acima
<Zatara> coloquei
<chm0d-780> executa
<Zatara> deu o mesmo err
<Zatara> erro
<chm0d-780> qual erro?
<Zatara> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<Zatara> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<Zatara> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/share/ati/lib/libQtGui.so.4 (used by debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdnotifyui).
<chm0d-780> Zatara: espero que em nehum momento fechaste o terminal
<wander_leite> instalei o evolution mas está em inglês. como faço para que ele fique em português-br
<wander_leite> olá
<wander_leite> como tornar o evolution em português-br ?
<wander_leite> boa noite
<hmrbezerra> boa noite pessoal
<hmrbezerra> qual o melhor gerenciador de download que vocês acham, para ubuntu?
<hmrbezerra> qual o melhor gerenciador de download que vocês acham, para ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<RodrigO23> como q estao
<OliveiraBorges> fala fera
<RodrigO23> iai OliveiraBorges
<igor__> blz ?
<igor__> lol tem alguem ai
<igor__> ?
<RodrigO23> 0/
<RodrigO23> igor__
<RodrigO23> iai
<igor__> man ajuda ai vei como istalo programas no linux
<igor__> ?
<RodrigO23> por tres meios
<RodrigO23> 1 - vc abre o terminal
<RodrigO23> pelo apt-get install
<RodrigO23> 2 - pela central de programas
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  voce usa o thunderbird ?
<igor__> nao eu uso megalinux ^
<RodrigO23> 3 - baixando e compilando o programa
<igor__> e como compila
<igor__> ?
<RodrigO23> dentro do diretorio do codigo finte
<RodrigO23> fonte
<RodrigO23> sempre tem um arquivo readme
<RodrigO23> la ensina como instala
<RodrigO23> mas no geral
<igor__> qual e o mais facil ?
<RodrigO23> Depende igora, qual programa vc quer instalar?
<RodrigO23> igor**
<igor__> um msn
<igor__> mais eu nao acho um que rode
<igor__> =s
<RodrigO23> abra o terminal
<igor__> nao consigo baixar
<igor__> sou nub no linux
<igor__> =s
<RodrigO23> abre ai o terminal
<RodrigO23> OliveiraBorges, desculpa mano
<RodrigO23> eu nao uso
<RodrigO23> e vc?
<RodrigO23> igor__, abriu ai o terminal?
<RodrigO23> igor__
<igor__> oi
<RodrigO23> abre ai o terminal
<igor__> o nome e consola ?
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> maça usar o irssi
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> uh-oh
<[orca]> uh-oh
<Maninho> [orca] fala cara
<Maninho> [orca], cara jovie pro kde falar tudo q acontece ahuahauhau
<xispirito> ei [orca], como vai sua pessoa?
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-02
<psykhe> Aeh, instalar o win 7 depois do ubuntu, vou perder a mbr ne.?
<psykhe> como recuperar ela depois da instalacao, para dar o boot nos dois sistemas?
<xGrind> psykhe, da uma olhada ae no google ><
<xGrind> tem varios tutoriais
<psykhe> deve ter, varios, .. o google é tao vasto ne...
<Birex> vo durmi galera, boa noite po6
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<Leostyles> Boa noite galera
<olivera16> How How...boa noite!
<olivera16> alguém sabe me dizer se a versão LTS está tendo problemas com o VirtualBox?
<Celso> bom dia
<chm0d-780> Celso: joia?
 * chm0d-780 cansado
<Celso> chm0d-780: ja está acordado omi?
<Celso> rsrsr
<chm0d-780> já hehe
<chm0d-780> madrugou?
<Celso> 7 horas já estou na loja
<Celso> hoje pelo menos fecha mais cedo
<Celso> as 13:00
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> faz bem
<chm0d-780> tem que passar algum tempo cm a familia :)
<Celso> sim
<Luhmann> Bom dia.
<Luhmann> Alguém teve sorte com o chrome?
<Celso> sorte com o chromium-browser?
<Celso> bom dia
<Luhmann> Celso: exatamente
<Celso> Luhmann: não está instalando?
<igor__> nao consigo estarr programas no meu linux
<Luhmann> Está instalado. O único problema é que assistir vídeos esteja sendo o problema.
<igor__> ajuda pliz
<Luhmann> igor__: você não está conseguindo instalar o quê?
<Luhmann> Primeiramente, bom dia.
<igor__> quanlquer tipo de programas
<igor__> bom dia
<Celso> Luhmann: esta usando ubuntu 12.04?
<Luhmann> Qual é a versão do seu sistema?
<igor__> e pq num sei estar programas no linux da um help ai
<igor__> 8.10
<Luhmann> igor__: Abra o Synaptic e escolha o programa/pacote que você quer instalar.
<igor__> pera
<Luhmann> Casa prefira, use o terminal.
<Luhmann> Celso: Sim.
<igor__> blz pera eu sou nub no linux estou ciniciando agora
<igor__> iniciando#
<Celso> Luhmann: instalou o pacote extra com o flash,codec de video?
<Luhmann> Celso: acabei de instalar. Problema resolvido.
<Luhmann> :)
<Luhmann> Tinha me esquecido deste detalhe.
<Celso> :)
<Luhmann> Volto já.
<Celso> igor__: resolveu o problema ai?
<igor__> nao
<igor__> =(
<igor__> nao consigo estalar
<igor__> so mt nub
<igor__> meu primeiro dia de linux
<igor__> =(
<Hertz> igor__, seja bem vindo :D
<igor__> vlw
<igor__> mais e dificil
<igor__> eu usava windows
<igor__> ai o povo falava pra eu entra no linux
<igor__> e pa
<igor__> ajuda ai
<igor__> plix
<Hertz> igor__, qual o seu problema?
<igor__> eu nao consigo estalar nada
<igor__> =(
<igor__> meu linux e ubuntu 8.10
<Hertz> igor__, você já tentou instalar alguma coisa?
<igor__> ja
<igor__> so da erro
<Hertz> qual erro?
<igor__> pera
<igor__> xa eu ve
<igor__> tipo de pacote sem suporte
<igor__> entre outros
<Hertz> igor__, e esse erro vem da onde? Qual comando você digitou, ou o que você tentou fazer pra isso acontecer?
<igor__> eu   tentei estalar o flash ai eu dei duplo click nele para abrir e deu isso
<Hertz> igor__,  o seu ubuntu é 32 ou 64bits?
<igor__> 32
<Hertz> igor__, sabe abrir o terminal?
<igor__> n
<Hertz> procura no menu Aplicativos->Acessórios->Terminal ou Console
<igor__> ja
<Hertz> digita isso aqui --> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<igor__> ja
<Hertz> fecha o browser, abre denovo e testa
<igor__> ta a mesma coisa
<igor__> mais e assim que estala arquivos ?
<Hertz> tem varias formas de se INSTALAR programas no linux essa é uma delas
<Hertz> igor__, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalacao-de-Programas-no-Ubuntu-(atualizacao)
<Hertz> igor__, a central de programas é bem simples de usar
<Hertz> igor__, também recomendo que de uma lida aqui --> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras e aqui --> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<igor__> ok
<leticia> oi bom dia, estou instalando o kubuntu 12.04 e na tela de  preparar partições pergunta qual o dispositivo no qual instalar o carregador de inicialização
<leticia> automaticamente ele escolhe o sda, mas a minha partição está assim: sda1 /, sda5 swap e sda6 /home. o gerenciandor de inicialização deveria estar no sda1 não?
<omelete> leticia,  só 1 hd?
<leticia> só 1
<omelete> sda
<leticia> blz
<leticia> obrigada
<omelete> qual dispositivo...
<leticia> qual dispositivo?
<omelete> sda
<omelete> qual disco rigido
<leticia> sda seria o disco todo
<leticia> quer dizer, ele aparece na tabela mas não tem nada nele, nenhum espaço alocado
<omelete> é pq coloca no mba do disco, primeira partição, ñ é acessível
<omelete> mbr*
<leticia> então eu deixo ele no sda mesmo? eu só tenho o ubuntu nessa máquina, mas quero instalar o kubuntu por cima
<omelete> isso
<leticia> blz, eu nunca instalei o kubuntu antes e não lembro dessa opção no ubuntu, rs
<leticia> deu um erro na instalação, ele não conseguiu re-instalar os pacotes e agora está sem conexão à internet e sem mouse
<leticia> ah, reiniciei e voltou ao normal
<sistematico> leticia: sudo apt-get install -f
<leticia> mas agora etá sem wifi
<sistematico> leticia: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<leticia> está sem conexão wifi
<sistematico> leticia: Conecte pelo cabo, se puder é claro.
<sistematico> leticia: ifconfig -a pra ver se sua placa de rede sem fio está sendo reconhecida.
<leticia> não
<sistematico> leticia: Não aparece a wlan0 ou algo assim?
<leticia> não, só o eth0 e lo
<sistematico> leticia: lspci pra ver qual é o modelo e marca da sua placa.
<sistematico> leticia: Está usando outro PC agora?
<leticia> estou
<sistematico> leticia: Sorte que tem mais um :)
<leticia> a placa é um wifi link 5100
<leticia> sistematico, hehehehe, só instalo um SO novo com um note do lado, rs
<sistematico> leticia: Wifi Link? Só isso que aparece?
<sistematico> leticia: Nada de Broadcom, Intel, Atheros?
<leticia> intel
<sistematico> Hummm
<sistematico> :)
<leticia> tem como fazer algo é tem que colocar o cabo mesmo?
<sistematico> leticia: Intel 5100 AGN?
<leticia> ele não fala nada de agn, mas acho que é sim
<sistematico> leticia: http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/05/19/intel-5100-agn-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<leticia> essa instalação não tá nada legal, o touchpad também não está funcionando
<sistematico> hehehe
<sistematico> leticia: Depois que recuperar o wireless, pode tentar um: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> leticia: Ou pode tentar instalar do zero.
<sistematico> leticia: Aí vai de você :)
<leticia> sem wifi ainda
<leticia> qual a diferença dos dois?
<sistematico> leticia: Na primeira opção vai tentar consertar sua instalação, na segunda vai reinstalar do zero :)
<leticia> isso pode ser a imagem que estava com algum defeito?
<sistematico> leticia: Tem que checar o md5 dela.
<sistematico> leticia: md5sum imagem.iso
<sistematico> leticia: Antes de gravar no CD..
<leticia> ele tava ok. usei um pen drive para instalar, reini
<leticia> vou tentar instalar de novo
<leticia> de qualquer forma é rápido
<sistematico> leticia: Boa sorte =)
<leticia> hehehehe
<leticia> brigado
<sistematico> É..
<sistematico> De nada.
<Zatara> Bom dia Hertz
<Zatara> ontem infelizmente fiquei sem internet
<Zatara> o meu caso, infelizmente não conseguir resolver com aquele tutorial
<Zatara> referente ao notebook g42-371br
<Zatara> o ubuntu que estou usando
<Zatara> é o 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<Zatara> e o kernel que tou usando é o 3.2.0-24-generic pae
<sistematico> Zatara: Qual problema?
<Zatara> o da placa de video
<sistematico> Zatara: Baixou o driver?
<Zatara> eu tinha baixado o drive
<sistematico> E...?
<Zatara> fiz os procedimentos
<Zatara> que estava recebendo dos colegas
<Zatara> mais ao reiniciar, não conseguir operar com o sistema
<Zatara> no modo grafico
<sistematico> Zatara: Antes de qualquer coisa..
<Zatara> tive que reinstalar o ubuntu de novo
<sistematico> Zatara: Putz..
<Zatara> assim, reinstalei porque
<Zatara> como falei ontem
<Zatara> ainda sou leigo no linux
<Zatara> em distribuições como blacktracker
<Zatara> eu apenas colocava startx
<Zatara> e iniciava o modo grafico
<sistematico> Zatara: E depois dereinstalar, o sistema ficou ok?
<Zatara> não
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehiaeuaehaieaheiae
<Zatara> é como se a placa de video não estive-se instalada
<sistematico> Zatara: Ela aparece com o lspci?
<Zatara> um min
<Zatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Zatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<Zatara> pronto, são essas duas
<sistematico> Olha..
<Zatara> oi
<sistematico> Zatara: Deixa eu te falar uma coisa..
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> Zatara: Seu problema "parece" ser relativamente simples.
<Zatara> sim eu sei
<sistematico> Zatara: Vou tentar te ajudar.
<sistematico> Ok?
<Zatara> o pro é que eu não conseguir até hoje
<Zatara> faz 6 meses que venho tentando
<Zatara> resolver esse conflito
<sistematico> Zatara: Qual o site do driver?
<Zatara> AMD
<Zatara> um min
<Zatara> vou pegar o link
<sistematico> Zatara: Ok.
<Zatara> http://support.amd.com/br/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx
<sistematico> Zatara: Achou o driver aí?
<Zatara> sim
<Zatara> categoria notebook graphics
<sistematico> Zatara: Ele é um arquivo *.run no final?
<Zatara> sim
<sistematico> Salvou?
<Zatara> sim, mais foi antes re reinstalar o sistema
<Zatara> baixo ele novamente
<sistematico> Salve novamente.
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> Sim, com certeza.
<Zatara> olha
<Zatara> o link que vou baixar é esse
<Zatara> referente a placa 4xxx
<Zatara> http://support.amd.com/br/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<sistematico> Uma coisa muito importante, "conheça" o lugar que está salvando, normalmente o seu sistema vem configurado para salvar em ~/Desktop que é um apelido para /home/ususario/Desktop
<sistematico> *usuario é seu nome de usuário claro.
<sistematico> Zatara: Esse link possivelmente está certo.
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> Zatara: Quando terminar o download você avisa.
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> o local que tou salvando
<Zatara> é /home/raphael/Downloads
<sistematico> Zatara: Maravilha, é isso mesmo.
<sistematico> Zatara: Está usando outro PC ou está em modo texto?
<Zatara> estou no modo grafico
<Zatara> e estou nele
<sistematico> Hummm..
<sistematico> Zatara: Mas tá "bugado"?
<Zatara> como assim
<Zatara> o sistema tá zero
<sistematico> Com algum problema?
<Zatara> acabei de fazer a instalação
<Zatara> o problema é o seguinte
<Zatara> a bateria esta consumindo muito rápido
<sistematico> Só isso?
<Zatara> e a parte grafica
<Hertz> sistematico, é um note hp, sem o driver da placa de video offboard ele fica usando a onboard (que é bem ruim)
<sistematico> Hertz: Hummm...
<Zatara> isso Hertz
<Hertz> Zatara, cheguei só agora, mas vc está em mãos melhores que as minhas ^_^
<Zatara> pronto o amigo Hertz tava me ajudando ontem
<Zatara> ei Hertz
<sistematico> Hertz: É nada! #) bondade sua!
<Zatara> ontem me quebrei
<sistematico> heh
<Zatara> ai reiniciar o sistema
<Zatara> ficou em modo texto
<Zatara> tive que reinstalar o sistema
<Zatara> sistematico
<Zatara> outra coisa
<Zatara> não consigo utilizar a porta hdmi
<Zatara> vc vai precisar que faça os procedimentos no modo texto?
<Zatara> já terminou o download
<Zatara> pego esse arquivo
<Zatara> e crio uma pasta com o nome AMD
<Zatara> e coloco nela?
<sistematico> Olha..
<Zatara> oi
<sistematico> Não precisa mudar de pasta nem nada.
<sistematico> Anote o que eu vou te falar em um lugar seguro.
<sistematico> Caneta e papel servem.
<Zatara> um min
<sistematico> Isso vai "salvar sua vida" em um futuro próximo.
<sistematico> :D
<Zatara> manda
<sistematico> CTRL+ALT+F1
<sistematico> Se não der: CTRL+ALT+F2
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> pode ser até f6 correto
<sistematico> Faça login com seu usuário e senha normalmente.
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> sudo su
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> vou fazendo
<Zatara> ?
<sistematico> Espere..
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<Zatara> certo
<sistematico> sh /home/raphael/Downloads/nomedodriverquevocebaixoudositedaamd.run
<sistematico> Em síntese, esses são os passos básicos.
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> faço agora?
<sistematico> óbvio que você deve substituir o nome do arquivo no último passo.
<Zatara> certo
<Zatara> entendi
<sistematico> Zatara: De preferência =)
<Zatara> um min
<sistematico> /etc/init.d/lightdm start depois
<Zatara> ok
<sistematico> Pra "voltar" o modo gráfico.
<sistematico> Mas seria interessante reiniciar se tudo correr bem.,
<Zatara> ok
<Zatara> um min
<sistematico> Boa sorte.
<Zatara> valeu
<Zatara> já volto
<sistematico> E que a força esteja com você.
<Zatara> para agradecer
<Zatara> fui...
<Zatara> valeu
<xispirito> HA!
<Joao_W> opa
<BlackZatara> Hertz
<BlackZatara> tais ai
<BlackZatara> alg pode me ajudar
<BlackZatara> o meu problema
<BlackZatara> é ao fazer a instalação de minha placa de video
<BlackZatara> ele dá o seguinte erro
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: ta ai?
<BlackZatara> there were error during installation
<BlackZatara> details can be found in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-instlal.log
<BlackZatara> Help
<BlackZatara> alg pode me ajudar
<omelete> BlackZatara,  vc qr usar o compiz?
<omelete> driver open da ati funciona bem aqui
<BlackZatara> oi
<BlackZatara> o que esse compiz
<BlackZatara> assim
<BlackZatara> eu já fiz alguns procedimentos
<BlackZatara> já fui no site da ati e baixei o drive vga
<BlackZatara> sendo que nesse meu notebook são 2 placas de video
<BlackZatara> uma onboard e a outra off board
<BlackZatara> a primeira é
<BlackZatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<BlackZatara> e a segunda
<BlackZatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<BlackZatara> oi
<BlackZatara> chm0d-780
<BlackZatara> blz
<GTK_Thi> oi
<chm0d-780> blz BlackZatara
<BlackZatara> cara, me ajuda por favor
<GTK_Thi> blz
<chm0d-780> ontem tentei ajudar vc
<BlackZatara> sei
<chm0d-780> e simplesmente vc saiu
<BlackZatara> reiniciou o meu computador
<BlackZatara> e quando reiniciou ele nao pegou mais em modo grafico
<BlackZatara> tive que reinstalar o ubuntu novamente
<BlackZatara> rapaz
<GTK_Thi> o q vc ta querendo fazer?
<BlackZatara> Gtk
<BlackZatara> tou tentando instalar o drive vga nesse meu notebook
<BlackZatara> hp g42-371
<chm0d-780> vamos lah tentar de novo
<BlackZatara> vamos
<BlackZatara> assim
<BlackZatara> eu já baixei o drive
<BlackZatara> vou passar as configurações
<BlackZatara> as placas de video que tem nesse computador sao
<BlackZatara> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<BlackZatara> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<BlackZatara> pronto
<BlackZatara> são essas duas
<BlackZatara> o UBUNTU que estou usando é o 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<chm0d-780> digite isso tal cmp está
<chm0d-780> digite bem se faz favor
<chm0d-780> ou melgor copie
<BlackZatara> ok
<BlackZatara> esta baixando os pacotes
<chm0d-780> canecele por favor
<chm0d-780> CTRL C
<BlackZatara> como cancelo
<BlackZatara> nao consigo
<chm0d-780> CTRL C
<BlackZatara> ja esta descompactando
<chm0d-780> feche a janela
<BlackZatara> fechei
<chm0d-780> eu preciso saber se ou sistema é 32 ou 64 bit
<BlackZatara> 32
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases ia32-libs
<chm0d-780> digite assim então
<chm0d-780> copia o comando acima mencionado
<BlackZatara> apresentou um erro
<chm0d-780> quer erro
<BlackZatara> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases ia32-libs
<BlackZatara> E: O pacote 'ia32-libs' não tem candidato para instalação
<chm0d-780> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<BlackZatara> ok
<chm0d-780> copia esse mesmo sem ia32-libs
<BlackZatara> pronto
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> cd ~/; mkdir ATI; cd ATI/
<chm0d-780> copie o camando acima
<BlackZatara> ok
<BlackZatara> tou no corrente ATI
<chm0d-780> não feche a janela a partir de agora
<BlackZatara> ok
<chm0d-780> mantenha-se onde está
<chm0d-780> wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<chm0d-780> copie esse comando
<BlackZatara> ok
<BlackZatara> esta baixando
<chm0d-780> ok quando acabar menciona o meu nome estou em outra workspace
<BlackZatara> ok
<BlackZatara> pronto, já terminou
<Hertz> chm0d-780, tarde man o/
<Hertz> BlackZatara,
<chm0d-780> Hertz: cmo vai amigo?
<chm0d-780> estava distraido
<Hertz> chm0d-780, acabei de chegar aqui... família em casa ai nem to prestando atenção tb XD
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<chm0d-780> então cmo vai o seu sábado?
<Hertz> chm0d-780, pra falar a vdd te chamei pq notei que o BlackZatara não tinha entendido quando tu disse "menciona meu nome" :P
<Hertz> chm0d-780, tranquilo até e o seu?
<chm0d-780> =D
<chm0d-780> trabalhei de manha
<chm0d-780> mas já estou em casa
<chm0d-780> bem relax
<Hertz> eu passei a manhã fazendo a minha tradicional pasta italiana pra receber a família :3
<Hertz> (na real é uma receita roubada do meu avô ^_^>)
<Hertz> já volto
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> Celso boa tarde?
 * Monarquista realmente ela tem o nome fedora que merece mesmo, nunca me enganei... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1810
<YanGM> oi
<servidor> Ola
<servidor> Boa Tarde a todos
<YanGM> boa tarde
<pauloolhos> Sou apaixonado com backup
<pauloolhos> rsrsrs
<YanGM> eu queria uma ajuda com redes e linux, mas o único irc que eu conheço com gente boa é esse...
<H3ruS> Opa
<H3ruS> boa tarde
<YanGM> boa tarde
<sistematico> Olá..
<sistematico> Alguem aqui usa NET Virtua?
<MarconM> sistematico: e ae
<MarconM> como q tah
<[kernel]> sistematico, iai
<YanGM> eu uso net vírtua
<MarconM> raapz ...algem ja testou o debian com kernel do bsd
<MarconM> debian kfree
<sistematico> Opa!
<sistematico> Pra baixar torrent vocês notaram diferença de uns dias pra cá?
<sistematico> MarconM: Opa! Bem e você!?
<[kernel]> sistematico, pvtex ai ;)
<sistematico> [kernel]: Opa!
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> sistematico: e ae
<MarconM> to aqui testand o kfree
<sistematico> Cara, eu baixava torrent a 1.1MB agora baixo a 100KB..
<sistematico> Alguma coisa está muito errada.
<Daekdroom> Isso aconteceu comigo no meio do mês passado e era porque eu supostamente tinha estourado a franquia mensal.
<sistematico> Só não sei o que é, mas vou descobrir..
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Mas eu não tenho franquia.
<sistematico> Assino 10MegaBits.
<sistematico> Mais ou menos 1.1MegaByte.
<sistematico> :/
<Daekdroom> Eu tenho 10Megabits e tenho franquia, oras.
<Daekdroom> 100GiB
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Link direto, essa velocidade não muda.
<sistematico> Fica 1.1 travado.
<Daekdroom> Hã?
<sistematico> Ixi, eu baixo 100GB por semana.
<sistematico> heh
<Daekdroom> Alguns meses atrás eu passava de 100GB sem problema. Aí eles começaram a reduzir a minha velocidade todo mês =/
<Daekdroom> Tive que aprender a baixar menos.
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Onde eu moro acho que não tem franquia, não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> De toda forma, esse mês não baixei nem 10GB, por causa dessa velocidade tosca :/
<sistematico> Que ódio.
<sistematico> Daekdroom: Usa NET?
<Daekdroom> Sim
<sistematico> Certeza que tem franquia?
<[kernel]> sistematico, pvt
<Daekdroom> Se não teve franquia eles estiveram capando a minha conexão por uns 9 dias.
<Daekdroom> *tem
<Daekdroom> Poxa vida. No site da NET diz que é 80.
<Daekdroom> Se exceder cai pra 512kbps.
<sistematico> Vou nessa..
<sistematico> Valeu pessoal..
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> problemas com irssi já me ajdeito :P
<chm0d-780> passa pra o weechat ;)
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> isso da de zoeira comigo, ta tipo travando :P
<chm0d-780> fale com o Celso ele te envangeliza logo
<chm0d-780> :)
<[orca]> será que agora vai?
<[orca]> ah vou entrar do pidgin sei lá
<[orca]> :P
<[orca]> haha
<chm0d-780> haha
 * chm0d-780 weechat não dá problema
<[orca]> qual é.
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> pega utf-8 nisso? hauhaush
<chm0d-780> pega tudo
<chm0d-780> até mulher
<chm0d-780> kkkk
 * chm0d-780 vai comer
<[orca]> ah tava falando dum terminal aqui
<[orca]> que geralmente não pega utf-8
<[orca]> vou ver um bag aqui :P
<[orca]> ah nao conecta drogaum
<[orca]> pera
<[orca]> já volto
<[orca]> [kernel]: vou te seguir :P
<[orca]> seguir tua sombra...
<[orca]> aushaushaushuahsua
<[kernel]> aiuheuaie
<[kernel]> vou reinstalar meu sistema ja ja
<[kernel]> só fazendo o backup aqui
<[kernel]> pra instalar o arch
<[orca]> [kernel]: tu já gosta de fazer experiencias cientificas no pc hein ?
<[orca]> [kernel]: bem, tomara q tu te de bem aí, lol
<lukasrms> galera, tem algum programa de calendário que integre com o google calendar, e que seja bem leve?
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-03
<[kernel]> [orca], valeu
<[kernel]> ja ja apareço
<[kernel]> vou instalar agora
<[kernel]> o/
<rogerio> boa noite,  estou com um sd e ele não abre no meu pc aguém tem alguma dica ?
<[orca]> hey
<[orca]> uma duvida gente
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> se eu pegar um hd de mesa normal, copiar todos arquivos pelo setup da maquina, tipo espelhar tudo pra outro hd, o outro hd vai funfar normal ou  vai da erro no grub?
<[orca]> tao me dizendo ali que vai da probblema se eu tentar usar linux em hd esterno.
<[orca]> heeey
<[orca]> gente deem esta mão.
<Daekdroom> Acredito que dê erro porque a instalação vai estar configurada para um hardware específico.
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> como eu posso evitar isso?
<[orca]> se é que tem como.
<[orca]> daekdroon: sabe?
<xispirito> Daekdroom, isto em Linux não existe =D
<xispirito> eu já troquei tudo em um micro menos HD, o kernel ativa os módulos baseado no novo hardware e somos felizes
<[orca]> xispirito: o bag é que quero copiar tudo via setup, e hum, colocar num hd esterno e aproveitar por aí :P
<[orca]> xispirito: e me diceram que o grub ia da pau
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> respondam lol
<xispirito> [orca], nesta situação, dá sim
<xispirito> porque o boot via USB ocorre de maneira diferente e tem de ser configurado previamente
<[orca]> aí como eu faço?
<Daekdroom> Acho que o nome das partições mudaria de computador pra computador.
<xispirito> você pode, sim, copiar os dados do HD como falaste, as terá de configurar o Grub
<[orca]> xispirito: porque ia fazer isso ainda hoje.
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> fiquei preocupado em ferrar o hd esterno agora
<xispirito> [orca], por exemplo, veja o Ubuntu Live CD, você por ele pode bootar via Live CD, Pendrive e etc...é só configuração
<[orca]> teveum guri que ferrou com hd esterno fazendo experiencias assim.
<xispirito> muda é o nome do dev no grub.cfg
<[orca]> ah só isso?
<[orca]> só mudar o nome do dev?
<xispirito> ou melhor, veja aa iso do Ubuntu =D
<xispirito> [orca], sim
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: risada
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: acho q tou conectado pelo teu IP
<[orca]> gtk_thi: ta gostando de usar meu ip? :P
<xispirito> porque sempre o primeiro dispositivo de armazenamento em massa plugado numa porta USB será SDA, então, basta plugar somente o seu HD externo no micro alvo, sem outros HD's externos e Pendrivers no boot, que você pode usar em grub.cfg, SDA
<xispirito> aliás, desculpe, sdb =D
<[orca]> valeu mano
<[orca]> mas onde fica o cfg? me perdoe pela ingnorancia
<xispirito> OpenBSD, FreeBSD, OpenIndiana, Debian...estas coisas confundem =D
<xispirito> [orca], no grub Legacy ( versão um ) ficava em /boot/grub, na versão dois, se bem me lembro, fica dentro de /etc/grub
<[orca]> deixa catar aqui p
<[orca]> só uma pergunta
<[orca]> se eu copiar o kd, vai ficatr aquelas pastas `malucas'? quer dizer, casper em fim, ou eu posso achar os arquivos pligando como se fosse uma pendrive?
<xispirito> pode
<xispirito> me lembrando, o Grub detecta os devices de forma diferente...talvez um dispositivo USB não tenha o nome sd*, tem de pesquisar
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> xispirito: qua a linha?
<[orca]> achei aqui
<xispirito> a quem tem o kernel, init.rd bla bla
<xispirito> initrd...me esqueçi =D
<[orca]> ,boot/grub/grub.cfg
 * xispirito precisa parar e usar um só OS
<[orca]> action confuso
<[orca]> a linha aqui é meio confusa.
<Polegar> boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu como dual boot
<[orca]> xispirito: tipo mano, tenho muito arquivo aqui e digamos que hum, ter que instalar todos os pacotes,pegar todos os arquivos nao me parece uma boa ideia :X
<Polegar> [orca]: você se habilita ? ^^
<xispirito> [orca], você pode sim fazer o que pensou, basta configurar corretamente
<xispirito> [orca], você lê inglês? se sim: http://64.124.13.3/hacks/USB_Boot_using_GRUB.html
<[orca]> leio nao
<[orca]> entendo muito pouco
<[orca]> polegar: sou iniciante, risos
<Polegar> ata ahuasuhd
<Polegar> xispirito: você se habilita em me ajudar ? asuhdsauh
<[orca]> uso linux a pouco tempo. aparetemente tudo ainda é um mudndo novo a mim.
<xispirito> Polegar, dual boot?
<[orca]> xispirito: dps do umas pesquisadas.
<xispirito> suponho que você já possua uma cópia da mais nova e empolgante versão do sistema operacional da Microsoft, pois bem, sendo assim, basta seguir com a instalação do Ubuntu, pois ele lhe dará opção de dual boot
<Polegar> xispirito: é deixa eu explicar eu tenho o windows 7 e baixei do site oficial o ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386, gavrei em um dvd virgem com alcohol e instalei o ubuntu depois que acabo a instalação ele reinicia e inicia o windows 7 -.- , ou seja não aparece a opção pra selecionar
<[orca]> xispirito: este hd aqui tem só 72 gb, queria mugrar pra um de 160 nao é muito mais ajudaconcerteza mais que o de 72 gb, lol
<xispirito> [orca], e neste caso, fazndo o que disse, terias um HD de 160 particionado para usar 72 GB =D, teria de mexer no particionamento depois para aproveitar o restante
<mtphys> xispirito: o.0
<xispirito> mtphys, diga
<Polegar> xispirito: entendeu? ^^
<xispirito> Polegar, se entendi bem, você instalou o Ubuntu mas não instalou o Grub =D
<Polegar> lOLl
<Polegar> mais eu pensei q ele instalava o grub automaticamente
<Polegar> qnd instalava o ubuntu
<Polegar> 0.o
<xispirito> ele, nestes casos, pergunta ao usuário se bem me lembro...
<Polegar> outra coisa eu não instalei com o tal de live cd modo , eu li na internet sobre isso mais não entendi
<xispirito> ou, também pode que o sistema default no Grub esteja setado pra o Windows, e como o Grub do Ubuntu não dá prompt ao user, aconteçe isto
<xispirito> tem que apertar, se não me  engano, ESC para apareçer as opções
<Polegar> então eu reinicio e aperto esc la na bios?
<xispirito> não, logo após, quando a tela fica preta e um traço piscante apareçe flutuando sobre o canto superior esquerdo de seu monitor
<Polegar> a entendi vo tentar vlw
<xispirito> o pessoal que usa Ubuntu podia me ajudar =D
<[orca]> bendito killall
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> xispirito: vou acho que instalar o linux no hd esterno, fazer toda aquela borocia mesmo acho.
<[orca]> borocraci  *
<xispirito> [orca], é mais fácil em certos casos, pois necessita-se de certa experiência para operar o Grub e mexer com particionamento
<[orca]> xispirito: tenho medo se for mecher e danificar o hd.
<xispirito> não te chamando de Noob...só que é assim que é =D
<[orca]> sim, eu sei.
<xispirito> [orca], não há perigo de dano ao Hardware, no máximo, perder seus dados com um comando errado...fora isto, não tem perigo
<[orca]> então acho que vale a pena imprentar :P
<xispirito> depende de você =D
<xispirito> o que posso lhe dizer é que a probabilidade de dano ao HD é praticamente zero, então só resta sabr se você tem ou não disposição
<illuminarch> boa noite
<[orca]> xispirito: frizei o hd porque teve um colega que foi aumentar a partição e deu pau no grub e nao conseguiu concertar/formatar.
<[orca]> boa.
<xispirito> falanoite
<illuminarch> xispirito e ai meu querido heheh
<[orca]> uhuahuahauaha
<xispirito> illuminarch, conte nos as boas novas =D
<[orca]> znc
<[orca]> ...
<xispirito> [orca], pode acontecer de você não ter mais acesso ao SO, dependendo da caca, mas ficar sem formatar não
<[orca]> vasou, lol
<xispirito> o meu note, quando comprei, não conseguia formatar ¬¬
<xispirito> veio como vírus Windows Vista, tive de fazer formatação baixa
<[orca]> huuhuhuh
<xispirito> porque tinha alguma coisa na MBR que não pode identificar o que era
<xispirito> #pude
<[orca]> vista, dizem ser ruim.
<xispirito> na época era a mais nova e empolgante versão do SO da Microsoft, enfim...
<[orca]> po agora esta de mudar particção xispirito: deu uma priguiça, lol
<[orca]> barna: fal aío.
<[orca]> hm...
<barna> [orca], blz?
<[orca]> fala aí*
<[orca]> vich
<[orca]> que nick
<[orca]> uma diverção estra pra meu sintetizador :OP
<[orca]> estra :P
<xispirito> eu quero um destes dispositivos para modificar voz ao telefone
<xispirito> para eu virar o pato Donald ou Satanás
<[orca]> po cara
<[orca]> sintetizador é outra coisa
<[orca]> bem..
<[orca]> deu até sono por causa do grub p
<xispirito> ele sintetiza sons =D, muito usado em música eletrônica e por bandas psicodélicas...é aquele?
<[orca]> nao claro p
<[orca]> falo de voz sapi
<[orca]> orca, taus
<xispirito> ah tá =D
<[orca]> tu boiou né? *laughs*
<xispirito> [orca], Grub é café, este aqui até tonteia: http://xmonad.org/xmonad-docs/xmonad/src/XMonad-ManageHook.html
<xispirito> o único sintetizador que conheço é o das mpusicas do Black Sabbath
<xispirito> #músicas
<[orca]> ahaha
<[orca]> que distro tu usa?
<xispirito> Debian
<xispirito> é, talvez, um dos piores nomes a se dar a um SO, mas funciona
<[orca]> po cada nome
<[orca]> porque "fedora"?
<[orca]> cada nome de distro..
<xispirito> por causa do chapéu
<[orca]> e debian tbm nao é um dos melhores ppp
<xispirito> o chapéu Fedora, que nem do Indiana Jones
<[orca]> dizem que a distro até é legal, fedora.
<xispirito> Debain dá vergonha de falar em público
<xispirito> #Debian
<[orca]> xispirito: já imaginou falar com gente que nao entende nada de nada perguntam "que sistema tu usa?" "debian" *laughs*
<xispirito> sim, é a isto que me referia =D
<xispirito> "ah, eu uso Ubuntu Precise Pangolin" 0.0
<xispirito> cara, os developers ou são do tipo que assistem 101 dálmatas ou precisam de idéias
<[orca]> po debian, nome de gente doente mental né? #risada
<xispirito> é o que me vem a mente
<xispirito> não que eu tenha algum tipo de preconceito contra doentes mentais, mas não é um rótulo que traria beneficios a minha pessoa humana
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> acho que tenho que concordar p
<[orca]> xispirito: po o linux deveria ter nome mais chamativo quer dizer, interessante.
<xispirito> [orca], sugestões?
<[orca]> sei la
<[orca]> sou pecimo pra nomes
<xispirito> e os developers também
<[orca]> hahaha
<xispirito> se fosse meu seria Demonix =D
<[orca]> porque demonix?
<xispirito> lol, até que soa bem
<xispirito> por nada, falei de zueira, mas não é lá tão ruim
<[orca]> tu é dq religão, curiosidade apareceu na mente :P
<[orca]> lol
<xispirito> eu sou Ateu
<[orca]> ah, sim.
<[orca]> mas porque seria?
<xispirito> porque seria o que? Demonix?
<[orca]> nao.
<[orca]> porque tu é ateu p
<xispirito> ah
<[orca]> xispirito: pergunta idiota? *lol&
<xispirito> porque eu não acredito que vivemos em um Big Brother com um velho em uma núvem anotando as ações boas e ruins que tomamos e nem que queimaremos eternamente ou viveremos em uma núvem com anjos tocando arpa
<xispirito> e nem no Peter PAn
<[orca]> núvem é?
<xispirito> sim lol
<[orca]> aí tu falou meio, infantilmente p
<[orca]> tem imaginação..
<[orca]> lol
<xispirito> mas religião,,no meu ponto de vista, não passa de infantilidade
<xispirito> claro que isto é o meu ponto de vista, que pode ser diferente do seu
<xispirito> em momento algum afirmo que estou certo
<[orca]> sim é.
<xispirito> você tem religião?
<[orca]> sim.
<xispirito> bem...não condordo, mas não acredito
<xispirito> aliás, não condeno, mas não acredito lol
<[orca]> ahaha
<[orca]> olha ele aí.
<[orca]> [kernel]: eae?
<xispirito> pensando, a idéia de alguém sobreviver a morte é inconcebível a minha pessoa humana...vai contra toda a natureza, evidencias
<[orca]> hahaha
<[kernel]> [orca] instalei cara
<[kernel]> mais tou com duvidas
<[kernel]> nos repositorios
<[kernel]> :/
<[orca]> vich
<[orca]> xispirito: bem, cada um com seu penssar.
<[orca]> nao concordo, mas tbm nao vou ficar te apontando dedo p
<xispirito> sim, e nem eu a você
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> rm -rf /
<[orca]> alguém se habilita?
<[kernel]> uia
<[orca]> lol
<[kernel]> barna ta ai?
<[orca]> xixpirito: tem corágem pra digitar como root?
<xispirito> eu me habilito depois de um mount -o remount,ro /
<barna> [kernel], opa tosim!
<barna> [kernel], q pega?
<[kernel]> barna ja mexeu no arch linux?
<barna> 1x!
<[kernel]> poxa cara
<[kernel]> tou quebrando a cabeça aqui
<[kernel]> ta dando um erro
<[kernel]> pra eu atualizar os repositorios
<barna> ixi, eu num tive saco de quebrar a cuca com o arch!!!
<barna> yum etc.....
<barna> fico com o ubuntu mesmo, facim facim.....
<barna> ai uso meu tempo pra produzir com o linux e não pra produzir linux!
<lekegf> gente, meu pc soh funciona no modo 3D se antes da inicialização eu colocar o comando apic=off, como fazer pra esse comando iniciar automaticamente enquanto o Ubuntu eh carregado?
<barna> lekegf, qual ubuntu?
<lekegf> barna: ubuntu 12.04
<barna> ok, 1 seg
<lekegf> barna: obg ^^
<barna> lekegf, desculpe, to super garrado de trabalho aki1
<barna> te mandei um link em pvt! da uma pesquisada!!!!
<barna> qualquer coisa pode chamar!
<barna> lekegf, se resolver da um toque tb!
<lekegf> barna: sem problemas, vou acessa-lo
<barna> :)
<lekegf> barna: eu ja pesquisei por isso antes e nao achei, tanto que tem 2 posts meu na internet sobre isso, os quais apareceram no google :P
<xispirito> lekegf, olhe o arquivo /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<FEDORaFEDE> Sr. barna oa noite.
<lekegf> barna: no VOL tinha um cara que tinha dado uma resposta que funciona, mas ele excluiu a conta dae sumiu a resposta dele
<barna> FEDORaFEDE, boa noite!
<xispirito> veja as linhas que carregam o kernel, initrd bla bla... basta, no fim delas por seu comando: apic=off
<xispirito> um update-grub e pimba, dois posts resolvidos e um user feliz
<lekegf> xispirito: no terminal ou onde? esta dando arquivo nao encontrado
<barna> xispirito,  /boot/grub/grub.cfg não?
<xispirito> lekegf, via terminal, olhe dentro de /etc/grub, não lembro a estrutura deste diretório, mas lá dentro tem o arquivo grub.cfg
<xispirito> barna, o grub dois não é em /etc?
<xispirito> eu ainda uso o um, aqui é em /boot/grub
<lekegf> barna: deve ser isso, mas agr esta dando permissao negada, ja dei sudo su
<barna>  tem /etc/default/grub
<xispirito> lekegf, uma vez respondomisto no VOL, mas dae cansei de lá e exclui a conta =D
<lekegf> xispirito: aff deve ter sido vc entao, veja meu link para ver se vc elmbra: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/GNOME/Me-ajudem-a-habilitar-o-Unity-3D
<xispirito> não sei em que proporção eu era mais noob ou o VOL era mais profissional, sei que um ou outro deu uma mudada...
<xispirito> lekegf, não, este post eu nunca vi, não foi eu quem respondeu
<lekegf> ¬¬"
<xispirito> =D
<lekegf> gente eu abri o grub.cgf pelo nautilus msm, mas olhem a primeira linha: DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. é seguro modificar? o_O
<xispirito> lekegf, sim, desde que não faça cagada
<lekegf> xispirito: kaka vou colocar o comando la entao
<lekegf> xispirito: coloco no finalzao de tudo ou tem um lugar especifico?
<xispirito> coloca no final da linha que carrega o kernel
<xispirito> boot initrd blabbla linus-image isso e aquilo apic=off
<lekegf> entre os "}"?
<xispirito> cole o que está escrito nesta linha aqui para eu ver
<lekegf> nao manjo disso estou com medo de colocar no lugar errado e nao ligar mais o pc huahua
<lekegf> xispirito: 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<lekegf> }
<lekegf> }
<lekegf> ### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<lekegf> xispirito: tem mais coisa para baixo dai
<xispirito> initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae apic=off
<xispirito> engraçado não ter mais as opções ali, de resolução e etc
<xispirito> ei ei, grub.cfg não tem?
<xispirito> 10_linux?
<xispirito> minha pessoa humana acredita que você abriu o arquivo errado =D
<lekegf> xispirito: o nome do arquivo eh esse
<lekegf> so que nao estava no diretorio que vc disse
<xispirito> lekegf, eu sempre configurei isto no grub.cfg
<xispirito> /etc/default/grub ou /etc/grub, isto para grub dois, ou /boot/grub para grub um
<lekegf> na pasta etc_default so tem o arquivo grub e nao grub.cfg
<lekegf> xispirito: ja salvei no outro, pode deixar dakele jeito ou vai dar problema?
<xispirito> lekegf, eu nunca mexi neste arquivo que você mexeu, as consequencias podem ser catastróficas em sua existencia mortal
<lekegf> xispirito: kkk
<lekegf> xispirito: nesse outro q vc me mandou abrir o ctrl+f nao localiza a palavra /initrd
<lekegf> acho que era aquele outro msm
<xispirito> ctrl+f =D
<xispirito> eeeeeee vagabundo lol
<lekegf> xispirito: esperto ;D
<lekegf> xispirito: vou terminar de ver o ep. 8 de A Lenda de Korra dps reinicio o computador para ver se deu certo
<xispirito> lekegf, mas é isto aer, já sabe onde correr
<lekegf> xispirito: valeu pela ajuda
<xispirito> nada =D
<lekegf> barna: obr pela ajuda tbm
<barna> lekegf, num consegui acompanhar aki!
<barna> rolou?
<lekegf> barna: acho que sim, vou descobrir daqui a pouco huahua
<lekegf> barna: ate lah
<barna> lekegf, massa!
<barna> lekegf, T+
<lekegf> barna: uhu deu certo =D
<Polegar> alguem sabe como eu instalo o amsn
<barna> Polegar, qual a dificuldade?
<barna> Polegar, num ta instalando pela central de programas?
<Polegar> barna: bem ja começa que não achei ele na central de programas
<Polegar> barna: ai baixei ele manualmente pelo site e to tentando instalar pelo terminal
<barna> Polegar, faz isso não!
<barna> 1seg q vou pesquisar aki
<barna> é verdade ele num ta mais lá!
<barna> Polegar, 12.04?
<Polegar> ?
<barna> Polegar, qual a sua versão do ubuntu
<barna> ?
<Polegar> barna: s
<barna> ok, pesquisando......
<barna> Polegar, ele foi removido mesmo, vc realmente quer ele??? num tem outro programa q cumpra a função dele pra vc?
<barna> Polegar, tipo o empathy q ja vem instalado, ou pidgin etc....
<barna> ?
<Polegar> barna: ele era o melhor pra msn neh ;x
<barna> ok, achei um ppa dele aki, vou te mandar!
<Polegar> ok
<barna> Polegar, abre o terminal e coloca isso lá! sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily
<Polegar> foi xd
<barna> massa!
<Polegar> lol ond ele foi parar auhsd dsa?
<Polegar> barna: tipo e agora KKKk
<barna> Polegar, eu num uso o unity, estou usando outra interface aki!
<barna> Polegar, quando vc clica no icone ensima a esquerda, tem a procura! digitando amsn ele num aparece?
<barna> adoro isso viu!
<barna> me mandou um pvt! ele colocou o rep e num instalou o amsn! e quer q funfe! num pergunta, nem espera a resposta!
<xGrind> ahuauhahu
<xGrind> barna, quem ser o genio?
<barna> Polega
<barna> xGrind, o Polegar
<barna> ele queria pq queria o Amsn q num ta nos reps do 12.04, passei o ppa ele.....
<barna> ele falow foi e agora?
<barna> achei q ele tivesse instalado o Amsn.....
<barna> te conta viu!
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> esses dias um cara perguntou como fazia pra recuperar o grub.
<xGrind> cara tem tanto tutorial no google. é mais facil procurar, do que pedir aki. imagina o flood q vai dar .
<xGrind> o cara pergunta, dae outro vai no google e encontra. nao e' mais facil procurar la, do que pedir pra alguem procurar? -.-'
<barna> sim, d acordo!
<barna> mas uma coisa q rola é q as vezes as pessoas num sabem o que procurar!
<barna> e só de dar uma dica a pessoa se acha! isso ja aconteceu comigo umas mil x
<barna> vezes
<xGrind> o problema é q muita gente quer tudo mastigado.
<xGrind> barna,  vc ta usando oq? debian?
<barna> isso é verdade!
<barna> xGrind, agora só ubuntu, studio 12.04 64b
<barna> ontem abri um espaço no hd pra colocar um wheezy
<xGrind> eu tava testando o mageia 2. o audio dele ta ruim. mas xubuntu 12.04 toda hr da crash nos aplicativos.
<barna> ja q o raios do squeeze num funfa no meu comp!
<xGrind> uso desde a versao 9.10, e primeira vez q vejo acontecer isso.
<barna> nossa!!!!
<barna> aki ta funfando 100%
<barna> coloquei até compiz, fiquei de cara q num ficou dando pau!!!
<xGrind> estranho :/
<barna> mas isso no studio!
<barna> eu to com um xubuntu num live-pen, ele da biziu direto, achei pq era no live!
<xGrind> no live ta de boa. falaram pra mim q pegaram uma versao nao acabada do kernel pra usar no 12.04, e isso deixou ele instavel. ta com problema
<barna> até onde eu sei o kernel 3.2.0 ainda é testing
<barna> mas num tenho certeza disso!
<barna> kra achei o ubuntu studio mais bem acabado do que o xubuntu!
<xGrind> 3.2 ? o.O
<xGrind> o mageia usa o 3.3 e ja estamos no 3.4
<xGrind> o ubuntu q usa o 3.2 ne?
<barna> aki sim, num vi se saiu kernel mais novo!
<xGrind> ja temos o 3.4 ue
<xGrind> por isso eu ia por ele pra testar ;x
<xGrind> barna, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<barna> ixi, pra mim sempre da pau essas coisas!
<xGrind> eu vo por o 3.4, mas nao vo tirar o outro. qq coisa eu volto
<xGrind> uma vez deu pau aki. nao queria abrir. dae tive q entrar no terminal e arrancar o kernel por linha de comando. nem lembro oq eu fiz kk
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<xGrind> uma coisa q eu nao faço mais. instalar outra distribuição com o mesmo nome de usuario
<barna> pq?
<xGrind> eu ja usei xubuntu, coloquei mageia com xfce, gnome, kde, arch tudo com o mesmo nome de usuario
<xGrind> dae qndo voltei pro xubuntu muita coisa ficou zuada. o minitube ficou sem icone, nao funcionava direito. tava cheio de configuração zuada
<barna> vc tava usando o mesmo /home pra todos?
<xGrind> instalei o xubuntu de novo com outro nome de usuario e copiei tudo pra ele. dai apaguei o outro.
<xGrind> aham, usava tudo do mesmo nome de usuario do /home ><
<barna> ai da pau mesmo!
<barna> eu to fazendo diferente agora!
<xGrind> eu nao sabia ;x
<barna> deixo um partição grande pros meus arquivos!!!
<xGrind> ja fiz tanta coisa errada aki. bom q fui aprendendo com meus erros =)
<barna> e monto ele auto no fstab....
<barna> e deixo o /home dentro do /  mesmo!
<barna> e re-direciono as pastas download, videos, fotos etc.... pra outra partição, e as pastas .xxxx, desktop etc... deixo no /home
<xGrind> no começo eu coloca pro ubuntu particionar pra mim. nunca tinha usado linux
<xGrind> dae vi q era melhor separar o /home da /
<barna> ai as confs do usuario ficam no /home dentro do /, e os arquivos em /media/barna
<xGrind> mas como vc colocou assim?
<barna> vou tentar simplificar minhas partições ok!!!
<barna> sda1 - 15gb - /
<barna> com o /home dentro
<barna> sda2 - todo o resto dos Gbs menos 1 gb pro swap
<barna> sda3 - swap
<barna> ai mando montar o sda2 dentro de /media/barna automaticamente na inicialização
<barna> com o fstab
<barna> ai uso o tweak pra redirecionar as pasta pro /media/barna/xxxxxxx  (download por exemplo)
<barna> ai pronto, meus arquivos pessoais estão separados dos arquivos de conf do usuario
<xGrind> muita coisa ;x
<barna> isso é a simplificação!!!
<xGrind> aki ja ta tudo separado. musicas vai pro /home/musicas
<xGrind> xD
<barna> de verdade tenho até o sda9
 * barna vai dormir!
<barna> Boa noite pra todos!
<[kernel]> sistematico ta ai mano?
<[kernel]> ae
<BlackZatara> bom dia....
<Maninho> bom dia
<Celso> bom dia
<Maninho> bom dia
<Joao_W> bom dia
<igor__> como entrar em outras salas do irc ?
<tinhos> Boa tarde, problema no som HDMI, alguém sabe consertar isso?! No fedora eu tive o mesmo problema e alterei o arquivo Grub.cfg adicionando radeon.audio=1
<tinhos> Mas aqui no Ubuntu não sei onde adicionar essa linha...
<BlackZatara> Boa tarde
<BlackZatara> e aew pessoal
<BlackZatara> alg pode me tirar uma dulvida
<BlackZatara> eu tenho um notebook
<BlackZatara> que tem 2 placas de video
<BlackZatara> uma onboard e a outra off board
<BlackZatara> sendo que não consigo fazer a instalação da mesma
<BlackZatara> alg poderia me ajudar?
<magnific> bora toma uma ali no bar e ver o jogo da selec
<magnific> seleçao
<magnific> :>
<BlackZatara> alg
<BlackZatara> pode me ajudar
<chm0d-780> sempre cm o meso problema?
<chm0d-780> mesm*
<chm0d-780> BlackZatara:
<BlackZatara> e aew ch
<BlackZatara> realmente
<BlackZatara> ainda nao conseguir resolver
<BlackZatara> toda vez tento e ao reiniciar
<BlackZatara> fica em modo texto
<BlackZatara> so volta se refizer a instalação do sistema
<chm0d-780> eu fiquei aqui testando
<chm0d-780> e notei algo
<BlackZatara> foi
<BlackZatara> eu fiz o seguinte
<chm0d-780> a instalação que fizemos
<BlackZatara> eu instalei o ubuntu no meu pc normal
<chm0d-780> deu certo aqui pq
<chm0d-780> eu ja tinha a previa instalação
<chm0d-780> e vc não
<chm0d-780> seu ubuntu está limpo
<BlackZatara> sim
<BlackZatara> a unica coisa que fiz
<BlackZatara> foi instalar os pacotes
<BlackZatara> recomendados pelo sistema
<BlackZatara> ei
<BlackZatara> queres tentar comigo em modo texto
<BlackZatara> eu coloco o notebook em modo texto e falo com vc pelo meu outro pc
<chm0d-780> pode ser
<BlackZatara> um min
<BlackZatara> que vou entrar no outro
<raphael_> ch
<raphael_> pronto, já estou no outro pc
<raphael_> notei uma coisa, além da bateria consumir rapido
<raphael_> ele esquenta muito
<[orca]> aeee
<[orca]> aí, alguém aqui sabe mecher no sprut?
<[orca]> lol
<[orca]> [kernel]: oi, sabe mecher no sprut? novo brinquedo que achei aí p
<[kernel]> nao sei
<[orca]> [kernel]: uma perguntinha
<[orca]> [kernel]: sabe um programa no linux que envia pacotes? tipo o ping.exe do windows.
<[orca]> hahaha
<chm0d-780> O-o
<[orca]> conhecem algum aí?
<[orca]> da pra fazerisso pelo terminal?
<chm0d-780> ping funciona tbm em linux
<chm0d-780> ping -c4 ip
<[orca]> como faz pra enviar um bando de pacotes?
<[orca]> queria fazer uma coisinha, lol
<[orca]> chm0d-7890: aé?
<chm0d-780> [orca]: joia
<[orca]> como faz?
<[orca]> tipo o mesmo comando do windows pega no linux é isso?
<chm0d-780> é
<[orca]> aha
<chm0d-780> ping -c4 127.0.0.1
<[orca]> mesmos comandos, po
<chm0d-780> ou usa em modo grafico
<chm0d-780> ferramentas de rede
<chm0d-780> tem lah algumas ferramenta de rede
<[orca]> ping -l 6550 ip?
<chm0d-780> cm whois ping traceroute etc..
<chm0d-780> l nunca usei
<chm0d-780> uso sempre c4 para enviar 4 pacotes somente
<[orca]> como envia pacotes multiplos?
<[orca]> ah quero enviar mts pacotes uahsuahuashuahss
<[orca]> ]
<chm0d-780> se vc não por parametro envia multiplos
<chm0d-780> terá que interromper
<chm0d-780> se usa ubuntu tem o ferramentas de rede
<chm0d-780> nativo já
<chm0d-780> é mais amigavel
<[orca]> que acontece se eu digitar -c65500?
<[orca]> envia tudo isso de pacotes aí?
<_Deko> sei q nao tem muito haver, mas alguem sabe se tem como pegar acesso root no meu cel com android pelo ubuntu, ja tentei tudo qnté tutorial na net pra pegar root nao cel nao tem geito :/ alguem tem uma ideia ae?
<_Deko> ngm ae?
<xGrind> ta usando ubuntu no android?
<_Deko> nao nao
<_Deko> tipo ja tentei monte de programas pra liberar root no celular pelo windows tals
<xGrind> agora entendi =x
<_Deko> mais nao tem geito
<_Deko> dai quero saber se tem algo no ubuntu
<_Deko> alguma forma
<_Deko> de pegar root no android
<_Deko> pelo ubuntu
<_Deko> ja tentei tudo tutorial q achei na net nada da nessa merda
<[orca]> po queria algo mais potente que ping's
<[orca]> po esta merda
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> ]
<[orca]> digam que sabem algo mais potente que ping aíe
<[orca]> aa
<chm0d-780> [orca]: tinha caido
<chm0d-780> tive um problema aqui no rooter
<[orca]> voltei
<[orca]> sim...
<[orca]> tem algo mais potente doque o ping?
<chm0d-780> um ddos kkkkkkk
<[orca]> tou fazendo uns testes aqui mas o ping nao ta adiantando mto hauhauaha
<raphael_> e aew pessoal
<raphael_> voltei
<raphael_> haus
<[orca]> chm-d-780: po queria algo
<[orca]> meus testes tao tudo errado sei la
<chm0d-780> o que está querendo fazer?
<[orca]> brincar com um server
<[orca]> risomau
<[orca]> chm0d-780: lol
<chm0d-780> sim brincar cmo?
<chm0d-780> quer derrubar ele?
<[orca]> ahaha
<[orca]> chato
<[orca]> fiz merda
<[orca]> enssurdei o meu stereo mixer
<[orca]> chm0d-780: sabe ajeitar o som de captura?
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> me ajudem por favor
<[orca]> ah ageitei
<[orca]> hehehe
<[orca]> chm0d-780: ta aí?
<raphael_> eu
<raphael_> eu tou
<[orca]> hehehe
<[orca]> po deu trabalho este meu stereo mixer, mas ageitei p
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> nao ta gravando o audio do microfone agora dorga
<Trust_> ola
<[orca]> nao é justo
<Trust_> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda pra instalar no-ip no ubuntu ??
<chm0d-780> [orca]: voltei
<[orca]> sóm posso ativar um etem de vez?
<[orca]> item&
<[orca]> chm0d-780: cara, eu tou tentando gravar em stereo mixer mas quero que minha voz saia junto, é um podcast, como eu faço?  a maudição só presta pra ativar um item de vez? eu selecionei stereo mixer e deu de boa mas minha voz nao saia escoli pra sair a voz e
<[orca]> nao saiu a o stereo mixer.
<[orca]> da uma mãio aí cara
<[orca]> chm0d-780: tentei a um tempão fazer isso consegui agora mas agora da isso.
<[orca]> tem como habilitar o retorno do som então?
<[orca]> o retorno do microfone quer dizer, eu poder ouvir minha propria voz pela caixa de som enquanto grava a aula?
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> eu nao mereço...
<[orca]> gtk_thi sabe fazer o microfone sair com retorno de audio?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: vc descobriu o negocio do stereo mix?
<[orca]> sim e nao
<[orca]> o sim é que ele grava só que pasa pelo auto falante
<[orca]> passa.
<[orca]> mas nao grava minha voz porque ela nao tem retorno.
<GTK_Thi> mas como eu faço
<[orca]> po pelo alsamixer eu fiz.
<GTK_Thi> mas eu n sei mecher
<GTK_Thi> nao tem uma solução pelo gnome?
<[orca]> dei uns tabs até capturação fui com ceta a direita ae imput algo como mike algo assim e desci a ceta a baixo pra configurar.
<[orca]> aquilo é gnome acho
<chm0d-780> [orca]: tenta as defn de som
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: vou ver
<chm0d-780> e vê ai qualquer coisa cm dua ou duplex
<[orca]> é, e como configuraw
<[orca]> configura?
<[orca]> preciso configurar isso, é otimo para fazer podcasts de jogos e taus
<chm0d-780> entrada e saida
<[orca]> sim...
<chm0d-780> conector e talz
<chm0d-780> vai testando ai
<[orca]> mas cara
<[orca]> ta tudo configurado eu queria o retorno
<[orca]> tipo
<GTK_Thi> no eu nao tem esta opccao [órca
<[orca]> tu sabe como é uma espécie de carauke
<chm0d-780> sei
<[orca]> sei la como se escreve, lol
<chm0d-780> karaoke
<[orca]> pois é, pelo rwindows eu sabia configurar, sdkvol32.
<[orca]> sdnvol32 digo
<GTK_Thi> nao dap ra abilitar o stereo mix.
<[orca]> entao teu placa de som nao suporta
<[orca]> tua &
<GTK_Thi> como nao suporta?
<[orca]> nao sei explicar mas algumas nao suportam a minha suportou mas minha voz nao é gravada enquanto modo de stereo mixer
<[orca]> chm0d-780: onde eu vou para configurar? da uma dica de que onde eu posso ativar o retorno.
<GTK_Thi> mas no pc la de cima suporta e o meu note n? ahaha
<chm0d-780> nas definições de som
<chm0d-780> nos repo tem um aplicativo que configura melhor
<chm0d-780> mas esqueci o nome
<[orca]> da pra tu me ajudar a pesquisar? fazendo um imenço favor.
<chm0d-780> ele abre uma tela igual aquela do windows
<[orca]> tipo se ele nao for em gtk ferrou.
<chm0d-780> para configurar mic e talz
<[orca]> ele é gtk?
<[orca]> vou ver aqui no google pra habilitar o retorno do som, popde me ajudar?
<chm0d-780> acho que tem uma gtk
<chm0d-780> cm o mesmo efeito
<[orca]> sim..
<[orca]> porque eu sou deficiente visual e o orca nao vai ler se  for gtk.
<[orca]> chm780: vou ver aqui.
<chm0d-780> ok
<[orca]> ch0d-780: pode ajudar só mais um pouco? lol
<[orca]> hehehe
<chm0d-780> ok se puder ajudo
<[orca]> achei um bag aqui
<[orca]> tomara q seja bem explicativo lol
<[orca]> chm0d-780: pode pesquisar pra mim na google? nao tou achando sei la, muito explicado.
<chm0d-780> usando um browser em modo texto
<chm0d-780> e agora um pouco ocupado mesmo
<chm0d-780> desculpa
<chm0d-780> se olhar bem nas conf de som
<chm0d-780> vai achar o problema
<[orca]> pior que nao entendo muito de som.
<[orca]> chm0d-780: bem tem alguns aqui, mike2 1 e um tal de ini algo assim
<[orca]> haha
<chm0d-780> [orca]: vai testando um por um
<chm0d-780> fazendo umas trocas ai no perfil tambem
<[orca]> pior que nem um estranho até
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> eu no windows xp conseguiua ouvir.
<chm0d-780> se lah conseguia *nix tbm vai conseguir
<chm0d-780> [orca]: vou ficar ocupado tem um probleminha aqui no freebsd
<chm0d-780> preciso ver
<[orca]> sim.
<chm0d-780> desculpa mais uma vez pela indisponibilidade
<chm0d-780> :(
<chm0d-780> mas vou ficar cm o seu probelema
<[orca]> como assim?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: para sua informação, minha placa suporta sim
<Trust_> estou precisando de ajuda na instalação de no-ip no ubuntu
<[orca]> nem nos foros
<[orca]> action triste.
<InstalandoBR> oi pessoal blz, to precisando de uma ajuda
<InstalandoBR> quando eu seleciono o ubunto no dual boot (windows,linux) ele vai para uma tela que fica uma caixa assim [Hz ?] tipo uma mensagem do monitor alguem sabe oq pode ser?
<InstalandoBR> vixi ninguem pra judar
<[orca]> poxa
<Birex> domingo e dificil mesmo
<Birex> todo mundo quer distancia de pc
<Birex> vixe
<Birex> cruz credo pc
<[orca]> bbirex: sabe configurar?
<[orca]> birex: preciso fazer este microfone ter retorno.
<[orca]> bah
<Birex> o que vc falar ele sair imediatamente nas caixas, e isso?
<[orca]> birex: exatamente
<[orca]> birex: sabes algo?
<Birex> olha
<Birex> eu acho que depende o driver
<Birex> porque eu tinha um pc antigo e ele fazia isso so no windows 98
<Birex> agora nem no windows xp e muito menos no linux vi isso
<Birex> eu acho que os fabricantes de drivers retiraram isso
<[orca]> engraçado q no windows eu ouvia de boa mas em linux nao
<Birex> para nao dar microfonia
<[orca]> birex: tou tentando configurar pra fazer montagens, podcasts em fim.
<Birex> eu acho que em linux isso nao rola
<[orca]> droga
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> então
<[orca]> como eu coonfiguro pra pegar os dois, mixagem stereo e a minha voz ao mesmo tempo?
<Birex> eu tenho um note novo aki que nem o windows faz isso
<Birex> mesmo com microfone externo
<Birex> no linux?
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> se eu marco a caixa mixagem stereo nao sai minha voz e vice versa
<Birex> vixe
<Birex> linux e meio bichado pra isso mesmo
<Birex> vc ja tentou o ubuntu studio
<Birex> ?
<[orca]> bah
<Birex> linux e um remendo
<[orca]> agora fiquei meio triste quando achei que tinha ageitado o problema ..
<Birex> se vc quiser fazer coisa mais profissional pule para windows cara
<Birex> linux e so problema
<Birex> linux e otimo para servidor
<Birex> nisso ele e imbativel
<Birex> mas para desktop, e so problema
<[orca]> po acontece que o negócio que eu ia gravar aqui so pega rapido nele.
<chm0d-780> [orca]:
<alvaro> Estou com uma duvida, com VLC, tem alguma pessoa usando ele neste momento?
<chm0d-780> [orca]: usa alsa?
<[orca]> chm0d-780: sim, configurei por lá.
<chm0d-780> tem tdos plug instalados?
<[orca]> acho que sim.
<[orca]> quais sao necessarios?
<chm0d-780> acho que são esses
<chm0d-780> alsa-util
<chm0d-780> gnome-alsamixer
<chm0d-780> flashplugin-nonfree-extra
<chm0d-780> gstreamera0.10-alsa
<chm0d-780> lib64asound2
<chm0d-780> lib64asound2-plugins
<chm0d-780> libao2
<chm0d-780> libadaund2
<chm0d-780> libasound2-plugins
<[orca]> chm0d-780: na ultima vez que tentei buguei meu som, foi mó complicado pra ageitar, e agora que eu entendi descubro que eel so grava um de cada, haha
<chm0d-780> linux-soud-base
<chm0d-780> linux-backport-modules-alsa-2.6.24-24-generic-pae (atenção para a versão do kernel rodante)
<chm0d-780> mpg123
<chm0d-780> mpg123-alsa
<chm0d-780> rsrs
<chm0d-780> então boa sorte
<chm0d-780> vou voltar aqui no work
<alvaro> quando uso "Icecast Radio Directoy" do VLC, o mesmo no lugar dos nomes das radios, aparece o seguite "unspecified name", somente 5 radios online que aparece os nomes delas
<alvaro> Há alguma solução para isso?
<[orca]> kakaka
<xGrind> alvaro, ta usando vlc pra ouvir radio?
<xGrind> pq nao usa radiotray?
<alvaro> essas radios, que eu falei, ja vem por padrão no VLC
<[orca]> voltei.
<alvaro> porem sá algumas que aparem o nome as outras aparecem a mensagem que ja relatei
<[orca]> bem...
<[orca]> hcm0d-780: ...
<alvaro> xGrind ???
<xGrind> alvaro, falae
<alvaro> Seria algum bug no VLC?
<alvaro> pois na outra versão, tava tudo ok, porem quando atualizei é que apareceu esse problema
<Birex> deve ser a versao sim
<Birex> alguem aki ainda usa o ubuntu 8.04?
<Birex> eu casei com esta versao
<Birex> :)
<alvaro> o  curioso que clico na tal radio sem "nome", por incrivel que apareça o nome dela aparece, mas é só sair do VLC, pronto o nome desaparece. Estou na versão 12.04
<alvaro> Birex, ainda existe atualizações para sua versão????
<xGrind> 8.04 so tem atualização pro server eu acho
<xGrind> Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 LTS.
<Birex> eu tenho as duas LTS
<Birex> a server e a desktop
<Birex> tenho atualizacao nas duas ainda
<alvaro> :) bom
<Birex> e para terminar em 04/2013
<Birex> ai mudo o server para 12.04
<Birex> ai mais 5 aninnhos!
<Birex> ai so o ubuntu 17.04 quem sabe :)
<alvaro> :)) Isso se o servidor durar até lá rsrsrsrs
<Birex> dura sim
<alvaro> a parte de hardware
<Birex> eu tenho server aki com 15 anos ainda rodando
<Birex> hoje em dia e muito consumismo
<alvaro> Acredito que não volto mais para o Windons, nunca mais
<Birex> eu tb nao
<alvaro> Tens razão
<Birex> pelo menos para servidor
<Birex> mas para desktop, nao troco windows xp por nada
<Birex> xp forever
<Birex> pelo menos para mim xp e forever
<Birex> :)
<alvaro> me refiro a desktop mesmo, O XP tudo bem mas o Vista, Deus o livre
<Birex> mas nem eu
<Birex> o vista quero ver distancia
<Birex> credo
<Birex> coisa mais bugada do mundo
<Birex> entre o vista e o windows me prefiro o windows me
<Birex> o vista e o 98 foram as coisas mais podres que eu ja vi
<alvaro> Simplesmente, o sistema de tão pesado chegou a queimar o processador do micro que trabalhava, perda total
<alvaro> o Chefe quase surtou
<Birex> nossa
<alvaro> o pior sistema que  usei Vista Ultemate, matou mesmo
<Birex> eu mesmo aki, estou usando o emule para escrever aki usando uma vm xp rodando num server xp!
<alvaro> e os virus?
<Birex> to nem ai pra isso
<alvaro> ???? Windowns tem virus sim
<Birex> se pegar eu desligo a vm e volta tudo limpinho
<Birex> eu criei uma sandbox
<Birex> com xp
<Birex> show de bola
<Birex> aki so uso virtualizacao
<alvaro> precavido
<Birex> eu nao uso micro real
<Birex> so virtual
<Birex> melhor coisa que tem
<Birex> liguei um transmissor FM na saida de som
<Birex> ai sai no radio fm
<Birex> coisa boa
<Birex> e o servidor roda quietinho la
<alvaro> pois estou só no linux no micro, nunca deu travamento
<Birex> la eu tenho o 2000, 2003, xp, ubuntu desktop 8.04, ubuntu server 8.04 e linux coyote 2.16
<alvaro> saindo :)
<Birex> tudo virtualizado
<alvaro> :O
<alvaro> tu gosta da coisa
<Birex> adoro virtualizacao
<Birex> e a melhor coisa que eu ja vi
<Birex> tenho o servidor e um celeron 500 que uso para acessar pelo vnc as vm
<Birex> para que mais que isso
<emanoelopes> utilizo virtualização de sistemas operacionais para estudar. Posso fazer testes sem preocupação.
<Birex> faz 5 anos que nao compro micro
<Birex> chega de comsumismo
<Birex> tem que aproveitar o que tem
<Birex> virtualizacao e show
<Birex> para estudar e mesmo para servidores em producao
<Birex> simplesmente deu pau, desliga a vm e liga de novo
<Birex> volta tudo limpinho como antes
<Birex> nunca mais peguei virusa
<Birex> virus e para os fracos
<Birex> virus em windows e balela
<Birex> fora eram os virus que tinham na epoca do MS-DOS
<Birex> estes sim eram foda
<tuxmint-mg> <Birex>  é você que esta no nicotine?
<Birex> tinha o chernobyl que detonava a BIOS
<Birex> eu
<Birex> nao
<Birex> estou no emule, pq?
<tuxmint-mg> tem um Birex la no nicotine sala brasil
<Birex> eu estou la na sala brasil
<Birex> mas estyou usando o slsk
<Birex> tuxmint-mg, vc e quem la?
<tuxmint-mg> é isso aí
<tuxmint-mg> superlinuxbr
<Birex> bele cara
<Birex> veja la
<Birex> viu la?
<tuxmint-mg> sim
<[orca]> hey gente
<[orca]> que foi isso que ouve aqui?
<[orca]> tava lendo na google que teve um dia aqui que teve mó rolo
<linusBD> boa noite!
<[orca]> boa noite!
<linusBD> [orca]: vc pode me dizer como eu forço o Ubuntu a matar um processo?
<linusBD> tipo... tive problemas de novo com o ttf-mscorefontes-install
<[orca]> nao sei se ajuda
<[orca]> mas quando aqui ta dando processo eu uso o sudo pra matar.
<linusBD> mesmo como root ele não mata :/
<linusBD> eu usei o htop
<linusBD> localizei o processo e mandei matar (F9) e nada tbm
<Birex> tente o kill -9 <pid>
<Birex> como root
<[orca]> alguémm não estava no dia disso?
<[orca]> po foi feio hein?
<[orca]> acho que alguns destes nickls eu já vi por aqui
<linusBD> sim... esse é um problema de muitos usuários, pelo oq eu pude ver
<linusBD> bom, parece q funfou
<linusBD> tx very much! :)
<Birex> orca, que rolo foi esse?
<[orca]> bem tou lendo aqui que foi confuzão de operador e user.
<Birex> nesta sala?
<[orca]> tava vendo procurando por umas coisas e bati por logs de confuzão daqui ol
<[orca]> sim, nesta
<Birex> vixe
<Birex> onde fica salvo o log desta sala?
<[orca]> sei la
<[orca]> só peguei um pedaço
<Birex> quero ver isso
<Birex> onde acho esse rolo?
<[orca]> pera
<[orca]> vou colar aqui o link
<Birex> ok
<[orca]> po to tendo problema com o meu pidgin
<Birex> aki tb
<[orca]> que raiva
<[orca]> meu pidgin ta bugado
<[orca]> instalei, removi e n ageitou
<[orca]> dps reinicio o pc e vejo q da
<[orca]> pera que vou te passar uns dados que te ajuda.
<[orca]> pesquisa na google ubuntu log #ubuntu-br que tu acha
<[orca]> birex: ta aí?
<[orca]> birex: os results sao 5 e 6 acho
<linusBD> po... esse pacote tá f*dendo com a minha vida rss
<linusBD> ttf-mscorefont-installer
<linusBD> eu fui instalar o mpg123 e esse pacote zicou tudo
<jxajro> alo boa noite!
<jxajro> eu recebi um arquivo gz...como faço pra instalar?
<jxajro> kurso.i386.tar.gz
<H3ruS> jxajro: bom tem que descompactar
<H3ruS> ele
<H3ruS> tar -zxvf kurso.i386.tar.gz
<jxajro> descompacta primeiro..mas vc sabe como faz isso pelo terminal?
<jxajro> sudo....apt get acho que não precisa, né?
<H3ruS> jxajro: calma q voce ta nervoso
<H3ruS> sim estou te dizendo isso pelo terminal
<H3ruS> abre o terminal
<H3ruS> vai até onde o arquivo esta
<H3ruS> e faz esse comando ae em cima
<H3ruS> tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<H3ruS> tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<jxajro> ah tá...só isso?
<jxajro> ok..deixa eu copiar...
<[orca]> chm0d-780 ta em rwindows.
<H3ruS> 0.0
<H3ruS> jxajro: depois de descompactar
<H3ruS> voce tem q instalar
<H3ruS> entra dentro da pasta, sempre em um arquivo de instalação voce deve ler o arquivo README q tem dentro da pasta ele vai lhe da informações de como proceder a instalação
<chm0d-780> [orca]: nem sei o que isso
<H3ruS> mas basicamente para instalar um programa
<H3ruS> sudo ./configure && make && make install clean
<H3ruS> dentro da pasta do programa
 * H3ruS master mode on 
<linusBD> quem puder me ajudar: http://felipeosx.wordpress.com/2012/06/03/how-can-i-fix-it-como-eu-resolvo-isso/
<xGrind> linusBD, qual sua duvida?
<xGrind> da um tab e enter ue o.O
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xGrind: auehauheua ajuda ele ae xGrind
<linusBD> cara, esse pacote trava tudo... não consigo instalar nada :/
<xGrind> linusBD, como assim trava tudo. isso ae são as fontes do windows pra se usar no ubuntu.
<xGrind> demora um tempo pra baixar, mas nao trava nao.
<linusBD> ah, então ok
<cck4> linusBD: vc já apertou o OK da caixa de diálogo?
<jxajro> nao consegui
<jxajro> :(
<MarconM> --'
<xGrind> jxajro, nao coseguiu oq?
<MarconM> jxajro: o que nao deu certo
<MarconM> q erro q deu
<jxajro> descompacitar o arquivo kurso.i386.tar.gz e instalar.
<jxajro> que erro? perai
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro:~/Downloads$ tar -jxvf kurso.i386.tar.gz
<jxajro> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<jxajro> tar: Child returned status 2
<jxajro> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<linusBD> sim, mas em outro terminal, qualquer coisa q eu vá instalar ele diz q outro processo está em andamento e não deixa eu fazer nada
<chm0d-780> jxajro: usou j em vez de z
<xGrind> linusBD, entao fecha um
<jxajro> ah...tá.
<jxajro> quem disse foi o cara acima
<jxajro> perai
<MarconM> xGrind: vou baixar o xubuntu
<linusBD> ok
<xGrind> o/
<chm0d-780> jxajro: ele disse z
<MarconM> 64 bits
<linusBD> *totalmente newbie*
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> linusBD: tem certeza q é um progrma
<chm0d-780> jxajro:  H3ruS | tar -zxvf
<MarconM> onde voce pegou
<linusBD> eu fui instalar um programa e apareceu essa tela
 * MarconM vai usar a distro da xuxa
<MarconM> aeuhauheueha
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> linusBD, vc foi instalar o ubuntu-restricted-extras ne?
 * MarconM vai usar xubuntu
<jxajro> agora foi
<MarconM> \o/
 * MarconM ajuda mais um necessitado
<linusBD> sim, também! e o mpg123
<xGrind> por isso apareceu aquilo ue
<xGrind> voce tem q aceitar os termos. só dar um ok e ser feliz.
<jxajro> ma e agora? eu coloquei o z no lugar do j
<jxajro> abriu uma lista
<jxajro> e agora?
<linusBD> blz! valeu xGrind!
<xGrind> foi?
<jxajro> abriu uma lista...será que descompactou? e agora?
<linusBD> foi, fechei o outro terminal, ele terminou aqui de instalar e agora não aparece mais a msg de q ele está travado por outra operação
<xGrind> ae \o/
<chm0d-780> jxajro: dá um ls
<chm0d-780> MarconM: continua ajudando o kra ;)
<jxajro> oh..obrigado! :)
<linusBD> po, desculpa ai a newbice aguda... é q linux é algo totalmente novo pra mim :)
<chm0d-780> ok sem problemas
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro:~/Downloads$ ls
<jxajro> kurso-de-esperanto-4  kurso.i386.tar.gz
<chm0d-780> vou comer
<jxajro> agora eu dou o comando com j?
<jxajro> -jxvf
<chm0d-780> ls dentro do dir que vc descompactou
<xGrind> ae MarconM vc q curte essas coisas de esperanto kk
<jxajro> sim....já dei.
<jxajro> e veio este nome
<jxajro> kurso-de-esperanto-4  kurso.i386.tar.gz
<chm0d-780> aonde é que vc dirigiu o arquivo descompactado?
 * chm0d-780 fome
<jxajro> pra pasta downloads
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro:~/Downloads$ ls
<jxajro> kurso-de-esperanto-4  kurso.i386.tar.gz
<chm0d-780> cara então vc não descompactou nada
<chm0d-780> tar -zxvf nome do arquivo
<jxajro> como não? tá descopactado
<chm0d-780> então agora entra no diretorio
<jxajro> dentro da pasta kurso-de-espeanto tem dois arquivos...kurso4 e kurso4.sh
<chm0d-780> cd nome do diretorio
<jxajro> cd nome do diretório? tá lá.
<jxajro> ls
<jxajro> ops..desculpa
<jxajro> jxajro@jxajro:~/Downloads/kurso-de-esperanto-4$ ls
<jxajro> kurso4  kurso4.sh  lib  phonon_backend  sonoj  tradukoj  video
<chm0d-780> ./Kurso.sh
<chm0d-780> digite isso
<jxajro> aaah tá.
<jxajro> ok
<chm0d-780> e boa sorte
<MarconM> oi
<chm0d-780> se falhar use o sudo
<MarconM> voltei
<jxajro> ok
<MarconM> xGrind: eu nao sei esperanto
<MarconM> =)
<jxajro> :)kkkk falhou nada! tá instalado! obrigado
<jxajro> copiei tudo pra poder anotar e lembrar mais tarde!
<jxajro> obrigado! :)
<MarconM> xGrind: eu estudo outras linguas menos esperanto
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xGrind: vou instalr o xubuntu agora
<MarconM> quero ver ocmo ele ta
<MarconM> vou usar ele com xmonad
<xGrind> dae sim \o/
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> vou testar ele um tempo
<jxajro> só uma curiosidade..pra que serve o comando  tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<MarconM> jxajro: adivinha
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> instalar arquivos que terminam com bz2?
<MarconM> se o de cima descompactava o arquivo tar.gz
<MarconM> jxajro: ele nao instala
<MarconM> ele descompacta
<jxajro> ah...ok! :) obrigado
<MarconM> tipo rar zip
<jxajro> ok..ok
<MarconM> e tambem compacta
<[kernel]> instalar é apt-get e aptitude
<xGrind> jxajro, mais facil seria vc clicar com o botao direito e por em extrair.
<[kernel]> esse descompacta
<MarconM> tar -jcvf arquivo.tar.bz2 pasta/
<[kernel]> o tar desaglutina
<MarconM> esse ae compacta ^
<MarconM> nossa senha 0.0
 * MarconM aprendeu uma nova palavra
<jxajro> mas não tem jeito de criar um ícone pra fazer o programa abrir direto sem ter que usar o terminal?
<jxajro> dir
<jxajro> ops..foi mal..:(
<MarconM> jxajro: sim
<MarconM> tem sim
<MarconM> jxajro: qual OS esta usando
<jxajro> ubuntu 11.04
<xGrind> depende. tem programa q nao da
<jxajro> hmmm bom..deixa...eu quero que o programa rode...rodando tá bom
<jxajro> obrigado:)
<MarconM> todos dao certo
<MarconM> todos da para crirar atalho
<xGrind> tibia por exemplo nao da. tem q abrir dentro do gerenciador de arquivos
<MarconM> da sim
<MarconM> todos dao
<xGrind> MarconM, tentae  ;
<xGrind> ;D
<MarconM> mas voce tem que crirar um script
<MarconM> ou nao vou tentar ensinar ele
<MarconM> até por que eu estou no windows
<MarconM> nao estou no ubuntu
<MarconM> mas tem um gerenciador de atalhos no ubuntu
<xGrind> mortes aos infieis
<MarconM> keybinds algo assim
<xGrind> to no xfce.
<MarconM> eu lembro q eu usava
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> xGrind: ele ta no xfce ?
<xGrind> eu to no xfce
<MarconM> sim .. mas é ele q quer entao ele esta no ubnut
<xGrind> é mesmo
<MarconM> xGrind: mas o xfce tambem tem
<jxajro> obrigado a todos...abraços
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> xGrind: tipo tem programa q voce tem que crirar um .sh para dar certo
<MarconM> eu usava um progrma de arquitetura
<MarconM> foi tenso para conseguir fazer um atalho para ele
<MarconM> tive que fazer um link com ln -s e fazer um script para dar certo
<MarconM> cd /sbin; exec aquivo "&$"
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoa
<RodrigO23> como vao
<Rudolf> bão
<RodrigO23> iai Rudolf
<[kernel]> Rudolf, ja mexeu com arch linux?
<RodrigO23> ao [kernel]
<[kernel]> ae
<Rudolf> [kernel]: não, só gentoo
<[kernel]> instalei ontem aqui na minha maquina
<[kernel]> Linux archlinux 3.3.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 21 22:39:59 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Rudolf> e?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-27
<chouga> Então quando estiver formatado o sistema, não esqueça de instalá-lo
<chouga> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<chouga> Não esqueça de atualizar o sistema
<omelete> escrevi synaptic lá em cima
<chouga> eir, por favor, NUNCA USE, o apt-get upgrade
<chouga> *E
<Luiz> por que nao usar o upgrade?
<omelete> mas ñ é o gui do apt-get ñ, e sim o controlador do touchpad
<omelete> tem o msm nome
<chouga> Estou me referindo ao synaptic (interface gráfica para o apt-get)
<chouga> Luiz, toda hora diversos usuários vem aqui pedir ajuda despois de usarem o apt-get upgrade.
<Luiz_> Por que não usar apt-get ugrade?
<omelete> pois é, só que synaptic é o nome do app q controla o touchpad, tem q verificar se tá instlado
<Luiz_> Ah sim
<Luiz_> Eu já to tendo problemas mesmo sem usar ele..
<chouga> Por isso, sempre recomendo, reinstala SEMPRE DO ZERO.
<omelete> apt-get upgrade é tranquilo usar
<omelete> dist-upgrade q é tenso
<chouga> os dois
<omelete> então é
<chouga> Pra mim essa é a regra: Atualizar = Synaptic
<b4cKdOoR> pelo synaptic da pra selecionar oq vc vai instalar...o upgrade não...
<hggdh> omelete: não. dist-upgrade é o recomendado. Usar apenas -upgrade *não* vai atualizar o sistema completamente
<chouga> Atualizar sistema = formatação
<hggdh> ...
<chouga> Sempre uso esta regra e NUNCA TIVE PROBLEMAS
<Luiz_> e quando se instala do 0 e já vem com problemas? como proceder? rsrsrs
<hggdh> chouga: pode funcionar para ti, mas não é o indicado
<chouga> como não é indicado?
<omelete> hggdh,  falo de atualizar um pacote com upgrade caso queira atualizar e ñ o OS completo
<chouga> É o procedimento mais seguro que tem
<StrikerX> olá a todos, dei um apt-get update no meu note ontem e agora quando liguei ele está sem menus e sem bordas das janelas, alguém sabe como resolver?
<chouga> viu?
<chouga> mais UM
<b4cKdOoR> kkkkk esse ai é o compiz
<chouga> Vai na minha que vocês vão se dar bem
<chouga> Uso Linux há muito tempo
<Luiz_> uhaehuahhuea
<chouga> Já peguei o jeito
<chouga> kkk
<b4cKdOoR> lol kkkkkk
<StrikerX> lol
<Luiz_> alguém me ensina como instalar o debian? ahehaeuhea
<omelete> rapa apt-get update ñ faz nada, como deu problema?
<StrikerX> sei lá, foi a única coisa que eu fiz de diferente ontem
<b4cKdOoR> vc instalou o compiz
<omelete> nada q falo é instalar, ele só checa o source.list e verifica de sem updates
<chouga> Luiz_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb6xDO7R3gw
<Luiz_> chouga: eu agora to usando o debian, só que tem muita coisa que não funciona
<Luiz_> inclusive um sudo.. um make
<chouga> Luiz_, pela pergunta nota-se que és iniciante...
<Luiz_> Sim
<Luiz_> Sou sim chouga
<chouga> Use o Ubuntu
<Luiz_> Já usei, por um tempo até, mas é muito bugado..
<chouga> Debian não foi feito para iniciantes
<Luiz_> Nem ubuntu, todo dia você tem de buscar uma solução diferente
<b4cKdOoR> Luiz_, melhorou muito...vc vai ter muito mais problema usando o debian
<Luiz_> Pra um problema novo
<chouga> Não é o sistema que é bugado e sim o seu cérebro.
<Luiz_> Bem, aí é uma opinião sua, agora se você for procurar na internet você vai ver muito comentário igual o meu
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, vc tem umas resposta em...kkkk
<chouga> Por favor, não me leve a mal
<Luiz_> Já usei várias versões, a última foi o 12.04
<chouga> Mas falar que o Debian é bugado é brincadeiro
<chouga> *brincadeira
<Luiz_> To falando que o ubuntu é cheio de bug, não o debian
<chouga> O Debian é a distro mais estável que existe
<Luiz_> Falei do ubuntu, não do Debian...
<b4cKdOoR> porem tem que saber usala
<chouga> Me diz um sistema que não tem bug?
<Luiz_> tem diferença entre ter e ser cheio deles
<chouga> A pergunta que você deveria fazer é: Como os administradores da minha distro tratam os bugs?
<chouga> Tem bug que é reportado hoje e corrigido amanhã
<Luiz_> Fora que prefiro uma distro não lance versões 2x ao ano.. Sou curioso e vou querer ficar atualizando.. então dentro outros motivos por isso resolvi testar o debian
<chouga> Ahh, agora piorou tudo
<Luiz_> Só nunca tive muita sorte com Linux, mas como se restringia sempre ao ubuntu resolvi dar uma chance ao debian
<Freddy> to com problema com o samba diz que ele "não foi completamente instalado" e quando tento desinstalar outro programa ou até ele mesmo dá erro por causa dessa p**** de samba4
<b4cKdOoR> Luiz_, entra no site #debian
<b4cKdOoR> site não desculpa canal
<chouga> Luiz_, não instala o Debian
<chouga> Instala o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<chouga> Quando você estiver familiarizado migra para outras distros
<chouga> Como disse, Debian NÃO foi feito para iniciantes.
<chouga> Freddy, qual distro você usa?
<Freddy> ubuntu 13
<chouga> Mesma coisa...
<Luiz_> chouga: Eu sou familiarizado com Linux...
<chouga> Instala o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<chouga> Sabes formatar:
<chouga> ..?
<omelete> chouga,  esse 12.04 é lts?
<Freddy> yeah
<chouga> QUal é o seu porcessador?
<Luiz_> a pergunta foi pra mim chouga ?
<chouga> Freddy, qual é o seu processador?
<Freddy> é um amd 2.0 gz
<chouga> Seja um pouco mais específico.
<chouga> Qual é o modelo?
<Freddy> amd vision dual core
<chouga> ok
<Ricardo__> olha hj em dia
<Ricardo__> o debian é tao facil qto ubuntu
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<Luiz_> Pois é..
<Ricardo__> antigamente la pelo debian 4 ou 5 ate q era mais dificil
<chouga> Pode baixar Freddy
<chouga> Grave e mande bala!
<Freddy> ubuntu 12.04?
<chouga> sim
<Ricardo__> so o driver de video
<Ricardo__> da um pouco mais de trabalho
<Ricardo__> o resto é igual
<Luiz_> Ricardo__: você é familiarizado com a instalação do debian?
<Ricardo__> synaptic
<Ricardo__> faz tudo
<chouga> Ele é o melhor até o momento.
<Freddy> eu usava ante so 12.10 e agora mudei pro 13 qual a diferença?
<Ricardo__> ah a instalacao do debian é mais chata tb
<Ricardo__> e demora mais
<Ricardo__> tem mta pergunta
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Luiz_> Ricardo__: eu baixei o dvd 1 pra minha arquitetura, eu preciso de mais alguma coisa? Baixar outras coisas? Por que fiz uma instalação offline e algumas coisas não funcionam...
<chouga> Freddy, basicamente as versão NÃO-LTS são para testes...
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> usa o dvd 1
<Ricardo__> o resto
<Ricardo__> tu baixa da net
<Ricardo__> o dvd 1 ja vem com tudo ate codec de video
<chouga> Já as versões LTS são mais "prontas para uso"
<Luiz_> tipo, o make não tá funcionando, nem o sudo...
<Luiz_> Isso que não to entendendo
<Ricardo__> ainda mais agora q versao non-lts so suporte 9 meses
<Freddy> ah sim, entendi, valeu chouga ^.^
<chouga> Pode ir tranquilo nesta versão
<chouga> Freddy, digo isto pois é a que eu uso.
<Freddy> beleza, vou deixar baixando e ir jogar skyrim xD
<Luiz_> Ricardo__: é normal o comando make não funcionar só com a instalação do dvd 1?
<Ricardo__> acho q nao cara
<Ricardo__> sudo nao tem no debian mesmo
<Ricardo__> so se tu instalar
<Ricardo__> mete terminal como root
<Ricardo__> e nao usa sudo
<robinhood> alguem online?
<chouga> não ninguém
<Luiz_> Engraçado, quando tava com o xfce o sudo funcionava 0o
<Luiz_> Instalei do CD1
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<CyL_> não ninguém
<chouga> (Última antes de sair)
<robinhood> preciso de uma ajuda
<chouga> manda!
<omelete> Luiz_,  sudo ñ é obrigado usar, make só instalar
<robinhood> quero saber como faço pra instalar uma distro via rede
<robinhood> usando linux
<chouga> Via servidor?
<robinhood> é
<chouga> Mole
<robinhood> tenho 1 pc com kubuntu aqui, e outros 2 sem s.o
<chouga> Qual servidor você usa?
<robinhood> quero por a iso no kubuntu e instalar os outros via rede
<robinhood> chouga kubuntu o mais novo
<robinhood> pc é amd phenom x6
<robinhood> com 8 gb de ram
<chouga> tem switch
<chouga> ..?
<robinhood> sim
<robinhood> 1 roteador wifi tplink
<Ricardo__> kubuntu lts ta legal
<robinhood> mais os pcs tao ligados via rj45
<chouga> Sabes usar o norton ghost?
<Ricardo__> ate melhor q unity
<Ricardo__> ehhe
<robinhood> chouga nops
<chouga> existe kubuntu para servidor?
<robinhood> acho q sim
<chouga> eu acho que não
<b4cKdOoR> instala o ubuntu server e coloca o kde como insterface
<chouga> vish
<robinhood> oO
<robinhood> mais fácil usar o kubuntu
<chouga> b4cKdOoR, já viu o ubuntu server?
<robinhood> chouga como faço pra rodar 1 servidor de isos?
<chouga> Meu caro, o que exatamente você quer fazer?
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, não..apenas sei que existe
<chouga> Ele não é igual ao UBuntu que você usa
<chouga> Ele não tem interface grafica...
<b4cKdOoR> só textão...deve ser bom pra estudo então
<chouga> Eu pergunto qual o servidor o cara usa, ele responde Kubuntu
<chouga> vish
<chouga> Esse já sei que entrou aqui de penetra
<chouga> É melhor falar que não sabe fazer e pedir para alguém ensinar do que falar isso.
<chouga> Enfim...
<chouga> Estou partindo
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<robinhood> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2013/05/prefeito-do-rio-eduardo-paes-se-envolve-em-briga-com-musico.html
<CyL_> robinhood: ?
<b4cKdOoR> qual o melhor programa pra particionar um HD...quero criar mais uma partição sem ter que formata
<ubuntero> b4cKdOoR, eu costumo utilizar o gparted
<b4cKdOoR> ubuntero, da pra criar uma nova partição sem formata, tipo redirecionar o HD
<ubuntero> b4cKdOoR, sim, pode redimensionar partições existente, criar novas, apagar existentes
<b4cKdOoR> ubuntero, origado
<CyL_> !melhor | b4cKdOoR
<ubot2> Factoid 'melhor' not found
<ubotu-br> b4cKdOoR: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<b4cKdOoR> ubuntero, deixa te explicar a situação...eu fui reinstalar o ubuntu 13.04...ai acabou que ele apagou toda a minha partição..e criou apenas uma...então estou suando apenas uma partição e queria criar outra.
<b4cKdOoR> ubuntero, to vendo que o gparted não vai criar porq a partição estar ativa..
<omelete> b4cKdOoR,  usa o live cd
<b4cKdOoR> ubotu-br, apenas fiz uma pergunta..não fiz nem uma enquete...estou ainda me familiarizando com o linux..muita coisa não conheço
<ubotu-br> b4cKdOoR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<omelete> b4cKdOoR,  o gparted tem um livecd tb
<b4cKdOoR> omelete, mais ele não vai apagar a criada não?
<omelete> se tiver espaço livre ñ
<ubuntero> b4cKdOoR, sim, se estiver ativa não dá porque a chance de se perder dados é gigante
<omelete> mas é bom ter um backup dos arquivos
<b4cKdOoR> omelete, ubuntero  to achando que vou deixar desse jeito...to cansado de formatar meu note...
<Luiz> Venci o debian! ahahah
<Luiz> Ricardo__: Consegui!
<Ricardo__> blz
<Luiz> Sempre que alguém tiver com problema com o debian, manda adicionar os repositórios no source.list e tirar o dos dvd..
<b4cKdOoR> alguém aqui sabe me dizer onde eu posso alterar as configuração do touchpad...tipo acrescentar os comandos modprobe -r psmouse , modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<b4cKdOoR> pra que quando o sistema inicializer executar eles
<Fabianin> Olá, boa noite
<Fabianin> Alguém ai tem alguma solução para acessar os registradores como o comando debug do windows faz?
<Fabianin> Alguém?
<SnowBR> Boa noite, fui tentar instalar o xchat em outro PC e está dando esse erro:apt-get install xchat
<SnowBR> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<SnowBR> Construindo árvore de dependências
<SnowBR> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<SnowBR> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote xchat
<SnowBR> alguem pode me ajudar?
<b4cKdOoR> instala pela central mesmo
<Fabianin> b4cKdOoR, sou o cara de mais cedo, que tava tendo problemas com o debian, tem como me ajudar com outro "problema"?
<b4cKdOoR> Fabianin, o problema e que não sou nem um experti...tem pouco tempo que utilizo..mas fala ai..
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<slipttees> Bom dia
<slipttees> podem me tirar um dúvida...
<slipttees> é sobre organizar arquivos pelo o terminal
<slipttees> fiz um backup, o programa salva tudo misturado em pastas aleatórias...
<slipttees> queria organizar por extensão... alguém sabe como posso fazer?
<Gvr_> bom dia
<Gvr_> alguem poderia me ajudar com server ubuntu 12.04?
<YokoBR> guys, my openvpn connection is too slow on ubuntu 12.04 server... any tips?
<NETfellow> YokoBR, please try #ubuntu
<NETfellow> YokoBR, this is a portuguese brasilian chanel
<YokoBR> oh
<YokoBR> eu sei
<YokoBR> hahhahahahahah
<YokoBR> to tão virado sem dormir que já perdi a noção da realidade
<YokoBR> então
<YokoBR> minha conexão ta muito lenta no openvpn rodando no ubuntu 12.04
<Gvr_> Alguem sabe o que posso saber, quando um link php abre no ubuntu server, porém a página fica em branco
<NETfellow> YokoBR,  então e melhor descansar colega bem vamos ver como esta a configuração ai
<NETfellow> YokoBR, bem me diz uma coisa o ip esta no automatico?
<yokobr> caras, alguém usando vpn?
<henrihonorio> oi
<henrihonorio> preciso de uma informação
<henrihonorio> se eu posso instalar o programa WinRar
<henrihonorio> ou se você sabe me dizer se tem um específico para o Ubuntu
<henrihonorio> iae
<henrihonorio> hi
<henrihonorio> oi
<henrihonorio> hi
<cazazo> no ubuntu já existe aplicação para fazer a compactação
<cazazo> se vc clicar no arquivo com o botão direito no file browser
<cazazo> vc vai encontrar a opção...
<cazazo> dai vc poderá escolher se rar, zip
<henrihonorio> sim
<henrihonorio> + na forma de eu querer descompactar
<henrihonorio> ?
<henrihonorio> tinha lá extrair aqui
<henrihonorio> porém não extraia dava uma msg...
<yokobr> ninguém utilizando openvpn?!
<henrihonorio> Cazazo -> Consegui aqui lá na mensagem tinha a opção procurar programas que abra esse arquivo ai eu instalei já e deu certo valeu cara!!!
<Henrique> Estou baixando a 13.04 e preciso instalar via pendrive, como faço?
<Henrique> como crio um pendrive bootavel com Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Gvr_> Alguem pode me ajudar com ubuntu server 12.04?
<Henrique> como crio um pendrive bootavel com Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<cazazo> sem problemas
<morcego> pessoal gostaria de saber se  tem  no ubuntu  um  programa que edite  dódigo de
<morcego> código *
<morcego> hexadecimal e decima
<morcego> de  arquivos  ou programas
<cazazo> tem uma app para o ubuntu chamada UNetBootin.... fucniona bem pra criar pendrives
<cazazo> quando não está instalada "by default" vc encontra nos repos
<Henrique> obrigado
<cazazo> disponha!
<morcego> pessoal gostaria de saber se  tem  no ubuntu  um  programa que edite  código de arquivos  hexadecimal  decimal e binario
<cazazo> vc diz abrir um binário e editar????
<morcego> é  um exemplo  um programa
<cazazo> eu não estou entendendo muito bem o que vc precisa....
<Gvr_> Galera, hospedei um php no meu ubuntu server, porém na hora de carregar ele no browser... ele fica como uma página em branco. Alguem pode me ajudar????
<morcego> ta  vamos explicar desde o inicio
<morcego> quando  você copila  um programa
<morcego> ele  fica com valores  e  binários
<morcego> hexadecimal decimal
<morcego>  e variáveis
<cazazo> eu entendo...
<morcego> ai  está  oque eu preciso  de um programa que  abra  essas  variáveis  e binários
<morcego> de   modo de  edição  e  organizado
<cazazo> o problema é que quando vc gera um binário as variáveis também viram código binário...
<cazazo> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/bless/
<morcego> intendo
<cazazo> dá uma olhada nesse link pode ser que te ajude
<morcego> ok
<cazazo> hackers costumam fazer reverse enginering
<cazazo> mas é um processo um tanto complicado, pois o nome das variáveis são perdidos no processo de compilação
<morcego> boa  jovem
<morcego>  é isso mesmo que er  preciso  e pra  isso mesmo
<cazazo> ok
<morcego> estou  com um arquivo aqui  e preciso ver  oque tem dentro
<morcego>  uahsuas
<morcego>  vlw
<cazazo> sem problemas
<morcego> em  intende  de java?
<cazazo> já faz um tempo que programei em java....
<Gvr_> Galera, hospedei um php no meu ubuntu server, porém na hora de carregar ele no browser... ele fica como uma página em branco. Alguem pode me ajudar????
<morcego> mais  me conta  a  sua experiencia
<morcego> vale apena  né ?
<morcego> é fácil ?
 * Gvr está de volta... [t7DS: - fora: 9hrs 54min 42s]
<cazazo> cara, java é sempre bom aprender... mas pra ser um bom programador em java não é fácil não
<Governador> Galera, hospedei um php no meu ubuntu server, porém na hora de carregar ele no browser... ele fica como uma página em branco. Alguem pode me ajudar????
<cazazo> GVR eu não entendo muito de php....
<cazazo> mas talvez seja algum problema de configuração no seu Apache
<morcego> hum  intendi
<cazazo> morcego: eu acho que hoje eu iria em direção a C
<morcego> cazazo   intendo acho que  vou  fazer isso
<cazazo> que é bem chata por causa de memory handling
<cazazo> mas velho, tem mercado sempre
<morcego> uashuash
<cazazo> ficar bom em C é mais difícil que em java...
<morcego>  uhum eu  estou querendo   montar  um site  em sociedade
<cazazo> mas vale a pena!
<morcego> uhum
<morcego> em eu  queria montar  um site  em sociedade
<cazazo> site de que?
<morcego> tenho umas  ídeias
<morcego> downloads
<cazazo> é um mercado bom, mas perigoso...
<morcego> musicas  arquivos  hospedagem
<morcego> por que ?
<cazazo> copy rights mata!!!
<morcego> kkkkkkkkkk
<morcego>  o  meu ganho
<cazazo> vc cresce, as gravadoras te detonam
<morcego> está em  outro  lado
<morcego> não tem problema
<morcego> por que  oque  me faz  ganhar dinheiro é  outros  lados
<cazazo> ok
<cazazo> ai fica mais fácil
<cazazo> hehehe
<morcego> vamos prvd
<morcego> vou te esplicar
<morcego> explicar8
<gustavo__> oi
<gustavo__> ?
<gustavo__> help?
<gustavo__> alguem me ajuda ?
<gustavo__> :/
<gustavo__> oi
<gustavo__> ?
<gustavo__> aff
<gustavo__> sistema acusa toda hora erro
<gustavo__> o linux
<gustavo__> arquivos dando erro
<gustavo__> agora quando ei logo barra de cima sumiu
<gustavo__> e barra do lado tbm
<gustavo__> e sumiu todas as funçoes
<gustavo__> alguma solução ?
<gustavo__> oi
<gustavo__> suporte ruim u.u
<gustavo__> :/
<cazazo> oi gustavo
<gustavo__> oii
<gustavo__> pode me ajudar ?
<gustavo__> sou aluno da oi kabum
<cazazo> posso tentar..... não sou um expert
<gustavo__> uma escola de arte e tecnologia de minas gerais
<gustavo__> belo horizonte
<gustavo__> o linux esta acusando erro em todoss os pcs
<gustavo__> com o sistema so serial port quando vai usar programação com arduino e processing da erro
<gustavo__> nao reconhece
<gustavo__> o drive
<cazazo> vídeo?
<gustavo__> agora no meu not book a barra do lado e d cima sumiu
<gustavo__> nao
<gustavo__> processing é java
<gustavo__> e arduino é c
<gustavo__> tava usando o serial port pra comunicar ambos
<gustavo__> e nao tava dando
<gustavo__> meu pc barra d cima sumiu q nem eu falei e do lado e funcoes da janela nao ta mostrando +
<cazazo> vc usa o ubuntu com unity?
<gustavo__> nao
<cazazo> gnome classic?
<cazazo> kde?
<gustavo__> sim
<gustavo__> mais nao estou no linux estou agora no windows
<cazazo> ok
<cazazo> vc entend ingles???
<cazazo> entende
<gustavo__> nao muito quem intendi é meu professor aki o manuel
<gustavo__> ai rola ingles
<cazazo> ok
<cazazo> no seu note
<cazazo> abre o console ALT+F2
<gustavo__> no windows ou linux :/
<gustavo__> ?
<cazazo> linux... one as barras não estão aparecendo
<gustavo__> esse atalho nao quer abrir
<gustavo__> hum tendi
<gustavo__> flws
<gustavo__> :)
<cazazo> abriu o console?
<cazazo> roda esse código aqui dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<gustavo__> isso no linux né?
<cazazo> depois killall gnome-panel
<cazazo> isso
<cazazo> no console do linux que abriu com o Alt+F2
<gustavo__> meu windows nao ker abrir o console
<gustavo__> tendi ?
<cazazo> isso é no linux
<gustavo__> vou ter q logar no linux antes
<gustavo__> tendi
<gustavo__> rsrs
<cazazo> ok
<gustavo__> pera ai vou logar em outro pc pra entrar no linux
<gustavo__> no meu not book
<gustavo__> espera pf?
<cazazo> ok
<gustavo__> estou longando no pc aki
<gustavo__> ai vou entrar como gustavo soares
<cazazo> sem problemas
<cazazo> eu achei uma thread sobre serial port, mas é em ingles....
<cazazo> acredito que poderia te ajudar a resolver o problema
<gustavo__> okss
<gustavo__> pode ser
<gustavosoares> oii
<gustavosoares> agoora vou reiniciar o pc aki
<gustavosoares> gente conversar aqu
<cazazo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997692
<cazazo> ok
<cazazo> consequiu rodar o código no seu note?
<gustavosoares> to entra linux aki e vou ver
<gustavosoares> agora o serial ai
<gustavosoares> eu vi
<gustavosoares> ta pedindo pra abrir como root
<gustavosoares> pra ter acesso a serial
<gustavosoares> mais eu tenho acesso
<cazazo> ok
<gustavosoares> o problema é q o serial da erro quando vou usar arduino e processing
<gustavosoares> tendi ?
<gustavosoares> eu tava executando antes pelo terminal
<gustavosoares> o serial port
<gustavosoares> entrei no linux
<cazazo> mas o problema começou depois de update?
<gustavosoares> so mostra papel de parede
<gustavosoares> nao
<cazazo> Alt+F2
<cazazo> pra abrir o console
<gustavosoares> ele começou deis de quando instalei essa nova versao
<gustavosoares> e a anterior tbm
<gustavosoares> e a anterior da anterios tbm ta com o mesmo problema
<gustavosoares> o linux nao quer executar alt+f2
<cazazo> tenta Alt+Ctrl+T
<cazazo> pra ver se abre o terminal
<gustavosoares> abriu o terminal :)
<cazazo> legal...
<gustavosoares> agora tenho q executar o q msm ?
<cazazo> dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<cazazo> logo acima
<cazazo> executou?
<cazazo> depois disso vc executa: killall gnome-panel
<gustavosoares> command not  found
<cazazo> vc está usando o gnome-classic?
<gustavosoares> run time check failed
<gustavosoares> error: dconf path must begin with a slah
<gustavosoares> nem sei é um azul
<gustavosoares> rsrs
<cazazo> vc usou isso: dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<gustavosoares> sih
<cazazo> hum
<gustavosoares> conseguir tava digintando sem barra no final
<gustavosoares> desculpa
<gustavosoares> :/
<cazazo> sem problema
<gustavosoares> apareceu umas opitioes
<cazazo> depois disso usa o killall gnome-panel
<gustavosoares> no precess
<cazazo> ok
<gustavosoares> tem a opiçao kill character
<gustavosoares> -k ch
<cazazo> se o processo não está rodando....
<cazazo> não vai adiantar muito
<cazazo> entra sudo apt-get install gnome-classic
<gustavosoares> oks
<gustavosoares> impossivel encontrar o pacote
<gustavosoares> acho q nao ta conectado no wi-fih
<cazazo> ok
<gustavosoares> vou tentar conectar aki pelo commad
<gustavosoares> pera
<cazazo> só digita gnome-classic
<cazazo> caso o wifi não esteja funcionando...
<gustavosoares> eu conectei wi-fih
<gustavosoares> na verdade ja tava conectado
<cazazo> legal...
<gustavosoares> e deu impossivel encontrar o pacote
<gustavosoares> :/
<cazazo> hum
<gustavosoares> acho q vou é installar o linux dinovo com cd
<cazazo> e só gnome-classic
<cazazo> ?
<gustavosoares> :/
<gustavosoares> eu sei
<gustavosoares> ja baixei antes pelo sudo
<gustavosoares> :/
<cazazo> ok
<cazazo> mas sem o sudo?
<gustavosoares> sem sudo
<gustavosoares> :/
<gustavosoares> pq?
<cazazo> só gnome-classic
<gustavosoares> mais ai se eu digitar gnome classic + algo pq nao da ué
<gustavosoares> tem alguma coisa antes sei la
<gustavosoares> apt-get
<gustavosoares> algo
<gustavosoares> pq da comanndo not found
<gustavosoares> ?
<gustavosoares> so isso
<cazazo> ok tenta isso: sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-broken
<cazazo> antes to fix são dois -
<cazazo> e depois apenas um
<gustavosoares> o pacotes atualizados , 0 pacotes novos instalados , 0 a serem removidos  e oa nao atualizados
<gustavosoares> :
<cazazo> faz sudo apt-get updated
<gustavosoares> isso da dando problema depois q eles tiraram a ares de trabalho tinha 4  :/ nova versao so uma cada dia fica mais parecido com o windows :/
<cazazo> depois repete o outro comando
<cazazo> ainda é possível configurar pra 4 áreas de trabalho....
<gustavosoares> hum
<gustavosoares> cmo ?
<gustavosoares> aki mais  -- fix né?
<gustavosoares> pq sozinho nao da?
<cazazo> primeiro vc usa o update....
<cazazo> depois o upgrade --fix-broken
<gustavosoares> pc travou deu pau parou d vez
<gustavosoares> :/
<cazazo> hum
<gustavosoares> reiniciando
<cazazo> ok
<gustavosoares> nao tem logica linux nao é assim :/
<cazazo> vc acabou de instalar o ubuntu no note?
<gustavosoares> nao
<cazazo> ubuntu depois do unity cara
<cazazo> gnome3 é uma porcaria....
<cazazo> eu uso o gnome classic também....
<gustavosoares> hum
<cazazo> mas já passei por esse problema
<gustavosoares> tendi
<cazazo> a única diferença  é qeu meu ubuntu aqui é em ingles
<gustavosoares> meu tbm kkk
<gustavosoares> mais vou baixar br mais nao
<gustavosoares> ta com muito erro
<gustavosoares> acho q vou baixar é na ubuntu.com
<cazazo> o mint tá muito bom
<gustavosoares> e intallar normal
<cazazo> eu vou acabar migrando pra lá
<gustavosoares> mint
<cazazo> sim
<cazazo> linux mint
<gustavosoares> linux mint
<gustavosoares> bem q meu irmao falou q ta melhor e eu teimando pra usar ubunto
<gustavosoares> vou é tirar e installar po mint
<cazazo> a base é a mesma Debian
<cazazo> mas em termos de performance tá bem melhor
<cazazo> na minha opnião
<cazazo> eu uso em ingles o ubuntu porque o suporte é muito melhor....
<gustavosoares> né
<gustavosoares> rsrs
<cazazo> se vc conectar no #ubuntu
<gustavosoares> mais o debian sei la tenho ja o ubuntu-studio aki ele melhor nao /
<cazazo> ai é 2 minutos pra arrumar
<gustavosoares> ?
<gustavosoares> hum
<cazazo> o problema seria se vc não entende o ingles
<gustavosoares> nao intendo muito mais nao chego a ser retardado tbm rsrs
<cazazo> hehehe
<cazazo> isso é bom!
<cazazo> eu gosto pra treinar o meu ingles também
<gustavosoares> qual das versoes 64 bits é melhor
<gustavosoares> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<cazazo> isso
<gustavosoares> é bom mais acho q é basico e meio clicherizado
<cazazo> eu já usei o mint 10 e 11
<gustavosoares> ai nao adianta muito
<gustavosoares> te uns mate
<gustavosoares> mate nao seio o q
<gustavosoares> etc
<gustavosoares> qual ?
<cazazo> mate é a interface
<cazazo> tem o cinnamon
<cazazo> que eu acho é a default
<gustavosoares> hum
<gustavosoares> tem q baixar tudo ?
<cazazo> existem outras distros também
<cazazo> o chakra
<cazazo> dizem ser boa
<cazazo> nunca usei
<gustavosoares> cara coisa d++
<cazazo> kekekek
<gustavosoares> nem sei rsrs
<cazazo> verdade
<cazazo> cara vou ter que dar uma saida já volto
<gustavosoares> okss
<gustavosoares> com Deus
<gustavosoares> add face se tiver naykfc@gmail.ciom
<gustavosoares> com**
<retrojunk> gustavosoares: se tiver interesse no mint estavél e não ligar muito para UI , te recomendo o linux mint xfce 13.
<retrojunk> nunca usei o MATE , tem uns 8 meses q troquei o ubuntu para mint no meu desktop
<gustavosoares> ele tem como programas em arduino e procesing
<gustavosoares> ?
<gustavosoares> usando serial port
<gustavosoares> ?
<gustavosoares> em precisar dar root?
<retrojunk> hum, boa pergunta, mas deve ter, ele usa varios repositorios do ubuntu, e debian
<gustavosoares> sem **
<retrojunk> gustavosoares: não conheço sobre arduino, sei oq é , nunca usei, nem nada.
<gustavosoares> hum vc acha o debian melhor nao ?
<gustavosoares> :/
<gustavosoares> sei la o ubuntu ultimamente so ta dando raiva
<retrojunk> gustavosoares: bom, não usei, o ubuntu tava me dando mta raiva tb, Mas se fosse usar o mint debian, ia no debia direto.
<retrojunk> debian direto.
<gustavosoares> tipo o ubuntu nao renheceu minha plca d vidoe da reddeon granphics
<gustavosoares> nao existe drive dela pra linux
<gustavosoares> qual linux q ia reconhecer ela ?
<retrojunk> vish, boa perg.
<kazeaje> boa terde a todos
<gustavosoares> oi
<gustavosoares> boa tarde
<gustavosoares> to passando raiva do sei disso
<gustavosoares> :@
<retrojunk> gustavosoares: procura o modelo dela + debian no google,
<gustavosoares> hum oks xv se seu acho
<gustavosoares> meu pc ainda é vaio sony nao é comum :/
<gustavosoares> mais eu uso pc pra programaçao
<gustavosoares> entao melhor o debian msm né
<retrojunk> sim, to saindo aqui,
<retrojunk> boa sorte
<dornel> preciso de uma ajuda com o empathy para acessar o facebook, quando vou em configurações de conta onlie, clico pra adicinoar umaconta do face, ele bre uma pag no firefox e não bre as configurações pra conta
<dornel> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<dornel> a versão do empathy é a 3.6.4
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<Cazazo> surfing??? http://i.imgur.com/jhd7YtP.jpg
<juniorxap> Galera Boa tarde, o S.M.A.R.T encontrou 24 bad sector no meu HD, isso já é grave? Fui na assistencia da Samsung 15 a 30 pra me trocarem o HD.
<jbatele> ola pessoal
<jbatele> bom dia
<jbatele> alias
<jbatele> boa tarde
<juniorxap> tarde né jbatele
<juniorxap> kkk
<jbatele> gostaria de pedir uma ajuda
<jbatele> é.. hehehe
<jbatele> sou praticamente leigo em linux
<jbatele> na pratica
<jbatele> mas eu na teoria tenho um bom dominio de redes
<juniorxap> digas o que te aflinge jbatele
<jbatele> tanto é q eu comi os livros de tanewbawn, kurose e forouzan
<jbatele> mas fui fazer uma prova da covest ontem
<jbatele> fiquei frustrado
<juniorxap> caraca deve ter dado uma baita indigestão.
<jbatele> pois vi que sou analfabyte em redes an pratica
<jbatele> principalmente em linux
<jbatele> resulta, a prova foi toda em linha de comando
<jbatele> e eu me f...
<jbatele> dai pergunto
<jbatele> vcs acham melhor eu começar do zero... ver os comandos mais bestas, que não sei nenhum
<jbatele> ou ir direto para administração de redes?
<juniorxap> olha, conhecimento nunca é demais, acho que pega tudo o que for possível, veja em parelelo, redes e linux em geral
<jbatele> lembrando q tenho uma certa noção de redes
<jbatele> não vai dar conflito de ideias
<jbatele> mas na pratic n sei nada
<juniorxap> mas pratique no teu linux ai
<jbatele> mas como vou praticar
<jbatele> se n sei nem instalar um programa via linha de comando
<jbatele> vcs tem algumas apostilas, pode ser aquelas de menino amarelo mesmo
<juniorxap> pega um Guia Foca Linux e come ele como você disse.
<juniorxap> manda teu email em pvt te passo o guia foca acho que tenho ele aqui em arquivo.
<Cazazo> cara... faz uma pesquisa no google... ou então baixa de torrent
<Cazazo> no ubuntu tem um programa que tem busca nele pra torrent
<Cazazo> se vc souber inglês facilita ainda mais....
<Cazazo> o qBitorrent tem search engine
<Cazazo> vc acha muita coisa pra baixar de linux
<jbatele> ok vlu ter q sair
<Cazazo> Ai gente pra quem tem procurado um game to stilo de Unreal Tournament FPS.... ou Quake... eu recomendaria Alien Arena... é um game muito legal!! e está nos repositórios!
<Cazazo> http://red.planetarena.org/
<henrique_> Estou com um problema, o som não sai na TV via HDMI
<henrique_>  Estou com um problema, o som não sai na TV via HDMI
<juniormendonca> cara. telepathy no kubuntu 12.04 não tem opção pra mostrar ícone na bandeja do sistema?
<Megabyte_netbook> Opa, pessoal. Como instalo ferramentas de gerenciamento de energia?
<juniorxap> Megabyte_netbook, instala o laptop_tools e o indicator-cpufreq
<juniorxap> usando aplicação irc "Yaaci" até que é bacaninha.
<juniorxap> no Android...
<ndealencar> Olá. Estou baixando o Ubuntu e gostaria de saber como faço para desinstalar o windows 7 e colocar o ubuntu em seu lugar.
<Governador> baixa o ubuntu, coloca em um cd ou pen-drive em modo inicializavel... reinicie e dê boot
<Governador> e lá vai aparecer a opção de remover o windows
<juniorxap> Olá ndealencar, crie um pendrive bootavel ou grave a imagem que você baixou no site do ubuntu em um cd e dê boot por um deles, apague as partições do Windows, mas antes garanta que tenha backup de seus arquivos pessoais, apos apagada todas as partições, crie as partições pelo aplicativo Gparted que já vem na LiveCD do Ubuntu, crie uma participação de uns 25GB em Ext4 para o sistema / e uma o dobro da sua memória ram, tipo se você tem 2GB 
<omelete> caboco sumiu
<omelete> dobro da memoria de 2gb, no caso 4gb é mto
<omelete> 1gb já é suficiente
<juniorxap> sim falei errado...
<juniorxap> mas tem que ser o mesmo tanto que você tem de RAM
<omelete> aqui é só 256mb, criei só pra ter msm
<juniorxap> porque se você vai hibernar é ali que o sistema vai descarregar os dados da memória.
<omelete> mas 1gb já tá bom, no max. 2gb
<juniorxap> É, eu pra ter um critério sempre boto o mesmo tamanho da RAM mesmo que não vá usar.
<juniorxap> melhor sobra do que faltar...
<juniorxap> e no meu caso é vantagem porque meu HD é ssd
<omelete> como disse aqui é só 256mb, mas pessoa coloca o q achar melhor, discos de 500gb/1tb de hj em dia, 2gb/4gb ñ faz falta
<juniorxap> é...
<juniorxap> tem quem nem usa...
<Fabianin> Pessoas, alguém sabe uma alternativa para o linux do comando debug no windows?
<paladinn> oxe
<omelete> Fabianin,  o q ele faz?
<chouga> boa noite a todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<mint-buddha> Sr. AldoRaine tudo sob controle?
<AldoRaine> mint-buddha, 99%
<AldoRaine> e por aí
<mint-buddha> huhuhuhuaaauuuuu!!!!!
<mint-buddha> caindo um temporal no momento
<mint-buddha> e o verde comecou na tranquilidade!!!!!
<chouga> como eu faço para descarmar uma pessoa do "ignore"?
<bilaz_> Opá! Alguém aqui utiliza Live TIM banda larga em são paulo?
<chouga> *desmarcar
<bilaz_> usa /ignore -r nicknamedapessoa
<jbatelecom> alguem pode me ajudar
<jbatelecom> quero  começar a estudar llinhas de comando do linux
<jbatelecom> alguem uma apostila
<chouga> CyL
<CyL_> chouga: Diga
<jbatelecom> como apreder linux e ao mesmo tempo
<jbatelecom> redes
<jbatelecom> pois os livros academicos eu dou show... mas qdo pego um pc...
<jbatelecom> n sai nada
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-28
<jeflui> jbatelecom, guiafoca.org
<Fabianin> omelete, desculpe a demora, ele dá acesso ao estado dos registradores do processador
<Fabianin> na verdade só a uns poucos, como AX, BX, IP, FLAGS, DX etc..
<Fabianin> chouga, que é um usuário avançando deve saber
<chouga> O que você quer saber?
<Fabianin> Algum programa/comando que dê para acessar os estados dos registradores dos professores
<CyL_> Fabianin: gdb
<Fabianin> ops
<Fabianin> Dos registradores
<CyL_> Fabianin: No linux vc deve usar o GNU Debugger, cujo comando é o gdb
<Fabianin> Ê desgrama parece q to bebado, do processador
<CyL_> Fabianin: Entretanto a sintaxe do asm no Linux é diferente do Windows
<CyL_> Fabianin: Qual compilador vc está usando?
<Fabianin> CyL, nenhum ainda
<Fabianin> CyL, to no inicio da disciplica de arquitetura de computadores.. Só que o professor usa Windows nas aulas então usa o debug
<Fabianin> Ai pra praticar no linux tá meio complicado
<CyL_> Fabianin: Outra coisa, os registradores que vc falou são do set de instruções do 8088 ou 8086 e não do 80386
<Fabianin> CyL, só estudamos 8086 na disciplina... por isso
<CyL_> Fabianin: Bom, provavelmente a sintaxe do assembler que ele usa é diferente do assembler que vc vai encontrar no Linux
<CyL_> Fabianin: O formato dos arquivos também é diferente, Windows é PXE e Linux ELF
<CyL_> Fabianin: Outra coisa, a tabela de vetores de interrupção do Linux também é diferente
<Fabianin> hmmm eu vi na internet sobre usar o dosbox no linux, só que não tive muito sucesso, você sabe se funciona? Ou então usar uma VM com windows XP pode funcionar?
<CyL_> Fabianin: P. ex., o INT 21H do Windows possui um endereço diferente no Linux
<Fabianin> CyL, vish.. vou ter de usar dualboot então..
<CyL_> Fabianin: Na VM vai funcionar
<Fabianin> CyL, Funciona certinho? Vou usar uma VM então..
<CyL_> Fabianin: Sim, funciona direitinho (supondo que ^seus programas permaneçam em modo real)
<Fabianin> CyL, Em breve vamos começar a usar um montador, só no primeiro mês mesmo pra praticar algumas instruções básicas que vamos usar o debug... Ai até lá a VM me quebra o galho
<CyL_> Fabianin: No linux o gdb dá acesso aos registradores de segmento, entretanto
<CyL_> Fabianin: Não somente aos de uso geral
<YokoBR> galera, alguém pode me dar uma luz? Tenho um servidor ubuntu rodando openvpn, com uma banda larga de 10mb e dns dinâmico. Preciso conectar uma filial, que até conecta, mas a velocidade é muito baixa... A filial tbm tem 10 mb... o que recomendam?
<CyL_> YokoBR: É ADSL por acaso?
<YokoBR> CyL_ sim sim
<YokoBR> velox
<CyL_> YokoBR: Então eu recomendo contratar uma SDSL comercial
<CyL_> YokoBR: Upstream e downstream são diferente no ADSL, 10mb é só a taxa de downstream, obviamente o gargalo está no seu upstream
<YokoBR> CyL_, eu faria isso, mas a empresa tá sem grana e não quer investir
<CyL_> YokoBR: Não tem muito o que fazer então, para ter uma velocidade de upload precisa de SDSL e não ADSL
<YokoBR> CyL_, exatamente. Fiz testes de conexão e estou conseguindo, no máximo, 390 kbps
<Fabianin> CyL, valeu ai pela ajuda, se não fosse você ia ficar vagando na net procurando uma solução rsrs
<CyL_> Fabianin: Disponha, na verdade a VM deve atender a disciplina inteira
<YokoBR> CyL_, tem um porém também, fica em Lavras, MG, interior.. nem sei se a Oi disponibiliza SDSL lá.
<CyL_> Fabianin: Acho imporvável que eles abordem o modo protegido numa disciplina introdutória de arquitetura
<Fabianin> CyL, professor já disse que só iamos usar os registradores de uso geral do 8086
<CyL_> YokoBR: Tente habilitar a compactação no túnel, mais do que isso é difícil
<Fabianin> Mas professor de federal é tudo maluco, então nunca se sabe
<YokoBR> CyL_, já está habilitada.
<CyL_> Fabianin: Na verdade eu acho que os registradores de segmento são considerados de uso geral também
<YokoBR> CyL_, também baixei o MTU para 1400, e pelo menos consegui rodar alguns aplicativos na rede.
<CyL_> YokoBR: Vc só precisa baixar o MTU se tiver uma bridge/roteador no meio da rota que não suporte o MTU padrão de 1500
<CyL_> YokoBR: Na verdade, baixar o MTU vai proporcionar uma pequena redução na taxa de dados, já que a relação payload/overhead ficar menor
<YokoBR> :(
<b4cKdOoR> boa noite galera
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, kra muito obrigado pela força de ontem..mais resolvi o meu problema do touchpad sem precisar formata :D
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, tá funfando bacana agora
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança
<chouga> Fico feliz por você
<chouga> Qualquer prblema estamos ai
<chouga> *problema
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, blz kra...mais muito obrigado menos pela força viu..muito mesmo...sei que quando precisar estar aqui pra ajudar
<YokoBR> é, CyL_, me deram 2 palitos de picolé e pediram pra eu construir um navio cargueiro de petróleo.
<CyL_> YokoBR: :/
<YokoBR> CyL_, Tô com um cisco rv180 aqui, com opções de vpn... Vou tentar utilizá-lo.. Ouvi falar que por hardware específico assim fica muito melhor
<CyL_> YokoBR: Bom, podemos tentar otimizar a largura de banda do canal, mas aumentar é meio impossível
<YokoBR> CyL_, ao menos é o que esse post diz http://forum.zentyal.org/index.php?topic=9132.0
<CyL_> YokoBR: A 300kbps não acho que vá fazer diferença
<CyL_> YokoBR: Hardware específico ajuda muito, mas a altas taxas de dados
<CyL_> YokoBR: A baixas taxas faz pouca ou nenhuma diferença
<YokoBR> CyL_, o maior problema é um elefante branco lá, um software ERP que cada módulo é 10 mb, e ele é desktop e tem que ficar no servidor
<YokoBR> 10MB inteiros trafegando nos 390 kbps
<YokoBR> ta foda
<CyL_> YokoBR: Não entendi
<YokoBR> custei a entender também, CyL_
<CyL_> YokoBR: Qual o cenário de uso desse túnel?
<YokoBR> lá tem um servidor windows, ligado ao servidor ubuntu, que faz o gateway e vpn. Esse servidor windows tem uma pasta compartilhada, com um ERP pra desktop windows, e cada módulo é um exe de 10 mb. Nos clientes são criados apenas os atalhos pra ele.
<YokoBR> Então quando alguém executa um módulo desse - o gerador de os, por exemplo - ele trafega os 10 mb que ele tem de tamanho
<YokoBR> se passassem apenas as consultas ao mysql seria lindo
<YokoBR> mas passa toda a aplicação desktop
<YokoBR> CyL_, estremamente estúpido isso, né?
<CyL_> YokoBR: Não pode compartilhar os módulo na máquina windows, ou cada cliente baixar uma cópia?
<CyL_> *na máquina Linux
<YokoBR> CyL_, foi o que eu disse no suporte dessa empresa, a Aliar (aproveitando, são péssimos. Evitem todos.), e a resposta foi simplesmente "Não, porque o sistema não funciona assim"
<CyL_> YokoBR: Quantos clientes usam simultaneamente o ERP?
<YokoBR> Pra vc ter uma idéia, o MySQL é todo estranho. Ele não roda bonitinho como serviço e suas tabelas. Ele é por arquivos. Tipo Sqlite3, só que não.
<YokoBR> 15
<CyL_> YokoBR: Bom, eu ia sugerir um terminal server, mas com 300 kbps e 15 clientes e tão complicado quanto
<YokoBR> 15 e fica lento
<YokoBR> é, pensei nisso tbm, CyL_.
<CyL_> YokoBR: Os binários precisam ser transferidos para executarem nos clientes?
 * chouga is away: I'm busy
<YokoBR> CyL_ sim, e isso me mata.
<YokoBR> CyL_, na teoria nada me impede de colocá-lo nos clientes. Mas cada hora parado são milhares de reais de prejuízo, e a responsabilidade é da Aliar, né... Não posso ficar mexendo no ERP deles.
<CyL_> YokoBR: E porque o problema não é deles?
<YokoBR> CyL_, é deles, mas eles já falaram que foi feito pra rodar apenas em LAN, dessa forma, com no máximo 10 clientes e não vão fazer nenhuma alteração.
<CyL_> YokoBR: Só que o que vc tem não é uma LAN
<YokoBR> CyL_, to num mato sem mato e sem cachorro....
<CyL_> YokoBR: E nem são somente 10 clientes
<YokoBR> CyL_, pois é...
<CyL_> YokoBR: Ou seja, o cliente não pode perder milhares de reais por hora parada, mas não aceita pagar uma ADSL melhor?!
<YokoBR> Quer saber, vou fazer isso na tora. Vou copiar o ERP pro servidor e distribuir pros clientes, CyL_.
<YokoBR> CyL_, pois é... é pensar muito pequeno, né. É empreendedor com cabeça de comerciante.
<CyL_> YokoBR: A não ser que seja realmente problema seu, eu não faria isso
<CyL_> YokoBR: Vc vai assuir uma responsabilidade que não é sua
<chouga> alguém do time de documentação?
<YokoBR> CyL_, tô tentando pela amizade haha.. Mas não deveria mesmo. Pra vc ter uma idéia, fui contratado apenas para implantar o SugarCRM e o OpenERP, sincronizados com o Magento
<YokoBR> Mas a infra tava terrível, refiz toda a infra com rede estruturada, pra trabalhar, porque a conexão caía de 2 em 2 min e eu não conseguia nem configurar os parâmetros em paz
<CyL_> YokoBR: Já dizia o sábio ditado: "todo bonzinho acaba coitadinho"
<YokoBR> CyL_, pois é... :(
<CyL_> YokoBR: Já fez o que devia fazer?
<YokoBR> CyL_, sim, já tá rodando o OpenERP e o SugarCRM, sincronizados. Falta apenas o layout do portal para o Magento.
<CyL_> YokoBR: Bom, esse é o meu conselho
<joao> YokoBR: q versao do openerp vc ta trabalhando ?
<YokoBR> CyL_, muito obrigado, cara.. Vou fazer isso mesmo, creio que se pelo menos os clientes rodarem local o tráfego fica "aceitável". Navego por diretórios, acesso o openerp e sugarcrm como se estivesse na LAN.
<YokoBR> joao, 6.1
<converge_> YokoBR: legal, ta rodado a localizacao ?
<YokoBR> converge_, tô sim, tudo ok até agora. Sincronizado com o SugarCRM. Falta só a sincronia como  Magento.
<YokoBR> converge_, os vendedores usam o POS em tablets para andar com os clientes pela loja :D
<converge_> YokoBR: mt legal, a gente ta usando o oerp em producao a 1 ano e meio, ta lindo
<converge_> YokoBR: vc mantem o sistema online (fora da rede interna) ?
<YokoBR> converge_, sou representante OpenERP Ready Partner. A Germana Freitas me ligou da Califórnia e pirou com o projeto haha...
<YokoBR> converge_, sim, via VPN.
<converge_> YokoBR: os vendedores tem as mãnhas de conectar na vpn ?
<chouga> algualguém pode me auxiliar?
<chouga> *alguém
<CyL_> chouga: Só se soubermos qual sua dúvida
<chouga> Eu escrevi duas páginas na Wiki do Ubuntu
<chouga> Queria críticas sobre...
<chouga> Será que vocês poderiam ler e mandar um feedback?
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Filosofia
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/SobreUbuntu,
<YokoBR> dentro da loja eles abrem pela LAN, então não precisa. E os consultores externos têm cliente openvpn no android, é só conectar e navegar. O OpenERP tá com o módulo de sincronia com o LDAP/Kerberos, então o vendedor digita login e senha e já cai na tela do POS.
<iniciantee> Pessoal, qual linguagem de programaçào
<CyL_> iniciantee: ?
<iniciantee> Qual linguagem de programação eu devo aprender? (*) Estou na dúvida entre java, c# e python
<CyL_> !melhor | iniciantee
<ubot2> Factoid 'melhor' not found
<ubotu-br> iniciantee: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<converge_> YokoBR: esquema, a gente tem um sistema customizado p/ envio de pedidos, em breve ele vai sincronizar com o oerp e criar o pedido sozinho
<converge_> iniciantee: que tipo de coisas quer inventar programando ?
<iniciantee> Só desenvolvo algo pra web: html, css e php. Queria começar a desenvolver softwares propriamente ditos
<CyL_> iniciantee: Qual o seu objetivo ao aprender uma lingugagem de programação?
<iniciantee> Bom, eu gosto de fazer o que me dá na cabeça em tal momento... Uma hira quero p
<CyL_> iniciantee: Vai desenvolver para Linux?
<iniciantee> Uma hora eu quero fazer um dock, por exemplo. Outra eu já penso em SO, haha
<iniciantee> Queria algo que rodasse em tudo
<YokoBR> converge_, vcs tem desenvolvedores aqui?
<CyL_> iniciantee: Então já pode cortar c#
<iniciantee> C# eu ja sou iniciado, mas só tem no windows... Claro que há o mono, mas está muito "beta"
<iniciantee> CyL_ certo
<converge_> YokoBR: aqui ? a gente tem um desenvolvedor interno
<CyL_> iniciantee: Bom, o que pretende fazer com suas criações depois de criá-las?
<iniciantee> Eu gosto de fazer o que eu usaria. Mas também, disponibilizaria pro pessoal que quisesse né
<CyL_> iniciantee: Disponibilizaria como? Gratuitamente?
<iniciantee> Gratuitamente!
<CyL_> iniciantee: Então use python
<converge_> iniciantee: dica: planeja o q vc quer fazer e depois escolhe a linguagem
<converge_> qnd vc começa a ganhar experiencia não faz mt diferença a linguagem
<converge_> python é romantico, mas é chato, (opiniao pessoal)
<iniciantee> Meu sonho é ter uma distro, mas sei que não é da noite pro dia. Gosto de desenvolver soluções pra problemas que temos no dia-a-dia, desde calculadora até docks
<converge_> véi, c ta querendo coisas demais.. faz o passo a passo, se organiza..
<converge_> uma coisa de cada vez
<gustavo-MG> ola gente
<iniciantee> Eu sei, eu sei.
<iniciantee> Olá gustavo-MG
<gustavo-MG> oii precisando de ajuda?
<iniciantee> Não, obrigado
<iniciantee> Alguém aí programa em java? Já tentei iniciar, mas não me dei muito bem na instalação
<gustavo-MG> queres conversar ?
<converge_> iniciantee: é só dar apt-get install..
<gustavo-MG> hum
<gustavo-MG> eu
<gustavo-MG> programo em java
<gustavo-MG> :/
<CyL_> enter | gustavo-MG
<CyL_> !enter | gustavo-MG
<ubot2> Factoid 'enter' not found
<ubotu-br> gustavo-MG: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<iniciantee> gustavo-MG, usa windows também?
<iniciantee> Eu sei que no ubuntu a instalação do sdk é mais fácil... Mas eu uso em dual boot
<gustavo-MG> uso sim
<gustavo-MG> ja usou processing ?
<iniciantee> Não
<gustavo-MG> é java é pra windows linux e mac
<iniciantee> Eu já baixei o SDK e tal, mas não consigo dar debug nos meus projetos
<gustavo-MG> sudo apt-get install
<iniciantee> Sim, sim. Mas no windows?
<gustavo-MG> windows ai e linux msm coisa e mac tambem é so extrair arquivo
<gustavo-MG> http://www.openprocessing.org/
<iniciantee> Vou entrar no ubuntu, já volto.
 * converge_ feliz que as pessoas falam ubuntu aqui e não obonto/ubunto/umbuntu..
<CyL_> converge_: É só ficar aqui por mais um tempinho...
<YokoBR> converge_, OpenERP é lindo demais né cara
<converge_> YokoBR: é muito bom, tenho mt vontade de abrir uma consultoria
<converge_> tem mt mercado, mt demanda e pouca gente capacitada, e.. quem quiser se capacitar tem que ralar muito, isso acaba criando um distanciamento que por um lado é bom, pode cobrar o q quiser $$
<bilaz_> CyL: ou YokoBR, vocês utilizam conexão da Live TIM ou conhecem alguém que a utilize? Queria opnião de quem trabalha utilizando esta conexão se está "estável"
<YokoBR> converge_, eu abri em fevereiro desse ano
<YokoBR> e ta CHOVENDO cliente graças ao serviço porco da Totvs e do preço alto da SAP.
<YokoBR> bilaz_, o que é LIVE TIM? 4G?
<bilaz_> YokoBR: não, é o serviço de conexão que a TIM vende hoje de fibra óptica
<YokoBR> converge_, tá em qual estado?
<converge_> YokoBR: legal! qual seu site ? estou em SC
<converge_> e vc
<YokoBR> bilaz_, desconheço, cara. Mas me interessei. Tô passando um perrengue por conta de uma conexão adsl de 10 mb.
<YokoBR> converge_, to em MG, mas SP tá subindo pro sul de minas, por falta de espaço.. Então tô com muito cliente no sul de minas, apesar de morar em BH.
<bilaz_> é que tem a banda de upload bem mais alta do que a concorrência em teoria. Ex: UP 20mb Down: 35Mb
<bilaz_> Desculpe, São Paulo Capital
<bilaz_> YokoBR: estava procurando informações de usuários para saber se migro para este serviço... se é possível trabalhar utilizando esta conexão
<converge_> YokoBR: show cara, tomara que vocês desenvolvam bastante p/ ajudar na localização tbm hehe
<YokoBR> bilaz_, é só pra SP e RJ :(
<bilaz_> YokoBR: obrigado mesmo assim. Eu cheguei a utilizar a conexão por 3 meses na fase BETA, mas tinha muito problema até então, pelo menos na minha residência. O sinal caia por certa de 2s ou 5s
<bilaz_> perdia muito pacote
<YokoBR> converge_, eu tô no grupo de desenvolvimento da localização do 7.0.
<YokoBR> converge_, contratei mão de obra da índia pra desenvolver pra mim
<jbatelecom> jeflui, obrigado!
<YokoBR> converge_, é até sacanagem, mas por 500 pratas e um pão com mortadela os caras desenvolvem qualquer coisa que vc pedir.
<bilaz_> YokoBR: vi aqui que você mexe com desenvolvimento. Conhece algum opensource para streaming de vídeos, com bloqueio de vídeo para assinante, etc. No caso seria para cursos online
<converge_> YokoBR: acho foda (ruim) isso, mas te entendo, é a realidade do mercado. seria mt melhor se a gente tivesse mao de obra de qualidade aqui dentro
<YokoBR> bilaz_, usa o moodle pra cursos online.
<YokoBR> converge_, pois é .. é sacanagem mesmo.. Mas eu não consegui achar 1 desenvolvedor python aqui que cobrasse menos de 500 reais por linha de código.
<bilaz_> YokoBR: já utilizou? Achei meio ruim para fazer um sistema de curso online bacana. Mas vou depois dar uma aprofundada melhor. Sobre streaming de vídeo, já utilizou alguma ferramenta?
<YokoBR> converge_, infelizmente o brasil sabota o código livre. Nas minhas duas faculdades quase não vi linux ou linguagens de programação como o python
<converge_> YokoBR: verdade, a media q tenho visto é 120/hora
<YokoBR> te moldam pra aprender windows e .net (dotnet)
<converge_> YokoBR: sim, e oracle e triggers e blablabla corporativo dos anos 90
<converge_> universidade no brasil é um lixo total
<converge_> perda de tempo, é mt mais p/ pode dizer 'eu tenho canudo' do q aprender alguma coisa útil
<gustavo-MG> dependi
<YokoBR> converge_, exato... Eu fui muito frustrado com os anos que perdi. Sinceramente, o que eu uso hoje não é nada do que eu vi na faculdade.
<gustavo-MG> tem muitos cursos e meios q estao agora dando prioridade a sotfw livres
<YokoBR> gustavo-MG, como qual?
<gustavo-MG> tenho 18 anos e vou entrar na faculdade agora
<gustavo-MG> sou da oikabum
<gustavo-MG> uma escola de arte e tecnologia
<bilaz_> YokoBR: Já utilizou alguma ferramenta web para streaming de vídeos não ao vivo?
 * converge_ ps3 time
<gustavo-MG> a escola é toda visada em usar softw livres
<gustavo-MG> aki em belo horizonte temos varios alunos da PUC minas
<YokoBR> cara, é tão ridículo que outro dia um professor do CEFET entrou na minha sala na ufmg para fuçar no meu servidor linux e perguntou como abria o firewall pra ele ver (iptables). Aí digitei "iptables" e dei enter. e ele falou "mas não abriu", aí digitei "iptables -h" e saí da sala.
<gustavo-MG> faculdade q estuda la programação e ao msm tempo no curso deles
<YokoBR> Não consigo nem ser educado com esse tipo de gente.
<gustavo-MG> levando o sotfw livres
<YokoBR> sou de bh também, gustavo-MG.
<gustavo-MG> professores precionados pelos alunos estao agora tendo q se adptar com certos meios
<gustavo-MG> legal
<gustavo-MG> na ufmg ja tive exposiçoes la uma vez
<gustavo-MG> cara os alunos de lah q tao na faculdade eu nem to vendo o q gente produz
<gustavo-MG> pq curso meu tec e ja sou formado
<gustavo-MG> viajando sem saber e perguntando como q é
<gustavo-MG> isso triste
<bilaz_> YokoBR: hahaha eu me matriculei num ifsp e faço curso lá ainda e tem algumas coisas deste estilo. Mas tenho ótimos professores por lá, talvez por conta em ser em São Paulo capital, não sei. Sou de minas também
<YokoBR> é... fiz ciência da computação e logo quando formei fiz gestão em T.I. na fumec.
<gustavo-MG> hum ciencias nao é muito bom , na minha opiniao engenharia da computação muito melhor
<YokoBR> pois é, bilaz_. O Cefet e o IFMG são ridículos ainda. Tudo empurrador de mouse.
<gustavo-MG> ciencias é teoria d++
<bilaz_> YokoBR: das coisas que viu em T.I, eram novidades em relação ao que já tinha aprendido por conta na internet ou achou que é mais pelo diploma mesmo?
<gustavo-MG> eu vou fazer faculdade de engenharia eletrica agora
<gustavo-MG> meio radical mais enfim é legal
<gustavo-MG> depois vou fazer computação
<gustavo-MG> 10 anos
<gustavo-MG> coisa d++
<gustavo-MG> mais to jovem rsrs
<YokoBR> bilaz_, o curso de gestão em T.I. foi infinitamente melhor que o de ciencia da computação, pra mim. Na verdade é uma mistura de telecom e administração, basicamente.
<bilaz_> YokoBR: em contraponto eu tenho professores absurdamente nerds. Essa semana estava discutindo um app para celular que recebe ligação analógica e joga no celular via ip e meu professor tinha o programa pronto que ele fez para ele próprio, fora outras coisas que ele tem lá que são muito úteis
<gustavo-MG> vc tem quantos anos ?
<YokoBR> eu tenho 26
<CyL_> bilaz_: Não existe mais celular que receba ligação analógica.
<gustavo-MG> app pra android assim q acho legal é processing é java e so roda pra android e pronto muito simples e tem varias bibliotecas muito boas
<CyL_> bilaz_: O AMPS já foi abandonado a Brasil a alguns anos
<bilaz_> YokoBR: preciso muito da área de administração, e algo voltado para marketing e realização de negócios. Não sou bom com isso e trabalho por conta fazem uns 4 anos. Mas com um sócio que não é desenvolvedor, mas deginer. Faz a parte da comunicação
<YokoBR> bilaz_, eu tenho um servidor asterisk com uma placa de fax modem que funciona como secretaria eletrônica hehehe... acesso e escuto os recados do celular.
<gustavo-MG> acho q nao mais vc pode tentar fazer um cel com arduino ou pic 18
<gustavo-MG> mais prefiro arduino na minha opiniao
<bilaz_> CyL_: desculpe não expliquei direito, é a linha analógica que chega na sua residência mesmo, redirecioná-la para a internet e receber a ligação após 3 toques no seu celular através de um app
<YokoBR> gustavo-MG, arduino é massa. Todo ano tem concurso de Robô-sumô na fumec. Ganhei 2 dos 3 que participei.
<gustavo-MG> faço isso so com arduino posso usar shild blue ou wi-fi rsrs ou radio
<CyL_> gustavo-MG: Melhor dizer AVR do que Arduino, já que AVR é a arquitetura e Arduino a plataforma
<bilaz_> CyL_: utilizando um asterisk ou algo assim para receber a ligação e manipular o dado para digital
<gustavo-MG> a so rsrs legal nem sabia q tinha competiçoes
<gustavo-MG> estou desenvolvendo um projeto
<gustavo-MG> vc é bom em arduino
<gustavo-MG> pq nao sou tao bom assim iniciante rsrs
<YokoBR> O asterisk aceita 3 chipsets de fax modem como placa FXO.... daí da pra configurar como secretária eletronica facilmente e com baixo custo.
<YokoBR> gustavo-MG, robô-sumô é muito tranquilo.
<gustavo-MG> vc viu a nova plaquinha esqueci nome roda linux nela tava mechendo muito foda rsrs
<gustavo-MG> nao é arduino é outra
<bilaz_> YokoBR: estava procurando algum hardware usb para a recebção de faxmodem, mas nem achei nada ainda... mas minha pesquisa foi feita muito nas coxas ainda.
<gustavo-MG> mais o meu nao é um rodo
<YokoBR> gustavo-MG, só controlo os sensores ópticos para não passar das linhas pretas e os sensores de choque para detectar as colisões.
<gustavo-MG> robo**
<gustavo-MG> eu ia mexer muito é com som
<bilaz_> YokoBR: acha que consigo manipular faxmodem e utilizar o sinal de som da placa para jogar via wireless na rede com facilidade usando um arduino?
<gustavo-MG> acho q sim
<gustavo-MG> a arduino falou em nota semana q o arduino vai ser controlado totalment pro wi- srsr
<bilaz_> Nunca tentei brincar com um arduino ainda. Não sei os módulos que oferecem para ele
<gustavo-MG> varios
<gustavo-MG> ele foi feito pensado no processing
<YokoBR> bilaz_, duvido muito, viu. É bem mais complexo que isso. Se vc tiver uma máquina com wireless, asterisk e um dos 3 chipsets de fax modem que ele aceita, consegue.
<gustavo-MG> entao os dois funcionam muito bem
<gustavo-MG> juntos
<gustavo-MG> vc usa serial port pra comunicar ?
<YokoBR> R232
<bilaz_> YokoBR: é, acredito que o arterisk é mais negócio mesmo. É que queria algum hardware convergente de som para tratar via usb para qualquer máquina que você plugar e instalar um app, algo do tipo
<gustavo-MG> sei la dependi de como vai fazer
<YokoBR> bilaz_, é muito mais complexo. Exige codecs para converter e reverter a conversão do som, todo um sistema operacional. A não ser que vc consiga adaptar um Rock Box pra isso.
<YokoBR> http://www.rockbox.org/
<CyL_> YokoBR: Existem codecs opensource para serem usados em DSPS
<gustavo-MG> eles nao mexem com biblioteca pronta nao ?
<bilaz_> Pensei em tratar os dados em uma central online, e enviar só o som convergido para o celular
<CyL_> YokoBR: Não precisa de um SO completo
<gustavo-MG> vc ta querendo usar em servidor ?
<YokoBR> CyL_, que massa, não sabia. Como eu disse, minha experiência é pouca, e foi na época em que eu fiz ciência da computação.
<bilaz_> YokoBR: o usuário só transferiria o dado analógico de telefone para o pc, que enviaria para uma "central" converteiria e trataria todo o dado para enviar para o app
<bilaz_> Parece que python é ótimo para tratar dado de som
<gustavo-MG> mais no caso entao vc manda analogico pc e do pc pro app ? é isso ?
<bilaz_> isso
<bilaz_> com algum hardware de baixo custo para o usuário
<CyL_> bilaz_: Computadore modernos só operam no domínio digial. Isso significa que o próprio fato do dado estar sendo armazenado/processado/transmitido no computador significa que ele jáfoi discreizado e não é mais analógico
<gustavo-MG> cara foda isso
<gustavo-MG> d++
<YokoBR> python é ótimo pra tudo
<bilaz_> pluga o usb que recebe o dado analógico e envia para o pc, que passa para a internet
<YokoBR> Cara, se eu tivesse um ipod eu instalava o RockBox
<YokoBR> só pra não ser um MacFag
<gustavo-MG> rsrs eu vou chegar no laboratorio amanha onde faço estagio
<gustavo-MG> e vou instalar srsr
<gustavo-MG> :)
<YokoBR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HseBTUYfd8A
<gustavo-MG> eu tava querendo usar sinal analogico com som tbm mais como u play list um emissor de som que eu pudesse controlar sem precisar d um pc
<gustavo-MG> :/
<bilaz_> CyL_: não me importo muito em ser analógico não, só de receber o dado da linha telefônica mesmo, e atender numa pp, ou no mobile ou no desktop mesmo
<CyL_> bilaz_: Eu não estou acompanhando detalhadamente, apenas 'dando pitacos' em alguns trechos
<CyL_> bilaz_: Vc pode usar um codec como o speex rodando num arm, ou dsp da texas, e transmitir sem fio
<bilaz_> CyL_: lógico, muito bem vindos. Estou com vontade de criar esse instrumento. Mais por vontade própria, e porque acho que seria útil para um monte de gente, se fosse de baixo custo
<gustavo-MG> vc pode de um jeito + simples usar linha direto no pc e mandar deler atraves wi-fi sinal pro app usando java processing
<gustavo-MG> tosco mais creio e ia pegar
<gustavo-MG> bilaz vc tem imail ?
<bilaz_> gustavo-MG: o problema é não ter o hardware para pegar o sinal. No caso de um notebook ou pc que não aceita instalação de um fax modem por exemplo
<gustavo-MG> tenho projeto muito legal talves vc goste e queira desenvolver comigo
<bilaz_> queria algo com usb por exemplo
<bilaz_> ou que emitisse via wi-fi mesmo
<bilaz_> mini-base wireless em teoria
<gustavo-MG> entao msm sem o sinal vc pode usar até o blu
<gustavo-MG> sei la so testando msm
<CyL_> bilaz_: bluetooth
<bilaz_> é, a treta mesmo ainda é pegar o sinal com um hardware e transferir para manusear em um pc por exemplo
<YokoBR> tenho que configurar um cisco rv180, mas e a preguiça........
<CyL_> bilaz_: existem modems bluetooth
<bilaz_> CyL_: tem idéia de algo bluetooh?
<bilaz_> CyL_: que demais... não sabia
<CyL_> bilaz_: na verdade diversos smartphones podem funcionar como modems bluetooth
<bilaz_> CyL_: preciso só do rj11
<bilaz_> entrada
<gustavo-MG> celulares com android é possivel isso msm
<bilaz_> CyL_: talvez tenha algum android xing-ling com entrada para rj11/// ou algo do tipo que envie o som para phone ouvido bluetooth
<bilaz_> isso já resolveria todo o problema
<bilaz_> hahahaha
<CyL_> bilaz_: pq vc precisa de rj11?
<bilaz_> pegar o sinal telefonico
<CyL_> bilaz_: pq não usar um telefone preparado para sip e simplesmente tunelar o dado?
<bilaz_> se tiver de baixo custo. Não conheço sobre telefones para este fim, tenho que pesquisar também
<CyL_> bilaz_: existem diversos no mercado, acho que a partir de uns $30 a $40 dólares já
<bilaz_> esstou tentando procurar aqui. Se tiver algum link por aí me envie por favor
<gustavo-MG> ou seria legal se vc usa-se uma placa de raspberry e nem precisa-se d um pc ja q ele roda linux
<bilaz_> a idéia do bluetooth é boa, porque ele já envia como som para o computador captar ( headphone )
<gustavo-MG> sim o blu ele é mais simples tbm
<gustavo-MG> :)
<CyL_> bilaz_: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=voip+phone&_sacat=0&_from=R40
<bilaz_> estava vendo aqui no ebay também, obrigado
<gustavo-MG> vc podia ligar no raspberry em shild blu e fazer tudo nela sem usar pc
<bilaz_> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetooth-Landline-Phone-Adapter-For-Landline-VOIP-Phone-PC-Voice-Chatting-/330930841936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0d03e950
<gustavo-MG> alguem poderia me ajudar faço pra amarzenar dados de som pesados e usar direto em qualquer micro controlador sem ficar pesado ?
<gustavo-MG> pq ta trava sempre :/
<gustavo-MG> ????
<gustavo-MG> como **
<gustavo-MG> sem precisar de um pc ou tablet ou qualquer outro meio somente usando um micro-controlador
<gustavo-MG> usando um SD nao dá pq ele nao tem capacidade fica lento
<gustavo-MG> ajuda??
<bilaz_> CyL_: continuar na pesquisa vou encontrar algo pronto que faça isso já pelo jeito hahaha
<bilaz_> voip phone com bluetooth é demais
<CyL_> bilaz_: A graça está em construir
<bilaz_> CyL_: o app acredito que não tem como não ter que construir
<CyL_> bilaz_: Se quiser inovar faça em zigbee ao invés de bluetooth
<bilaz_> a idéia está em, após o 3º toque do telefone, a ligação ser direcionada para o seu app no mobile ou desktop remoto
<bilaz_> CyL_: prefiro coisas mais difundidas, queria algo acessivel para qualquer computador
<CyL_> bilaz_: Só para seu conhecimento, vc pode contrar um serviço de sua operadora por cerca de 5 reais por mês que já faz isso
<bilaz_> bluetooth mesmo já não é se for pensar, muitas máquinas não possuem acredito eu
<bilaz_> CyL_: o problema é que é cobrado o valor da ligação para o telefone
<bilaz_> bilaz_: no meu caso por exemplo, quando estou em outro estado, fica uma fortuna
<bilaz_> também posso contratar um skype numero
<CyL_> bilaz_: :)
<bilaz_> mas eu queria mesmo redirecionar qualquer ligação analógica pela net mesmo
<CyL_> bilaz_: Mais prático rápido e barato :D
<bilaz_> analógica que digo, é a normal
<bilaz_> o problema do skype phone é que eu pago para ligar localmente para muitos números, e no caso de um net phone eu falo de graça
<CyL_> bilaz_: Vc pode contratar o siga-me para o seu número skype
<CyL_> bilaz_: Afinal, hoje as operadores de fixo dão um número absurdo de minutos de ligação local mesmo...
<bilaz_> CyL_: hahahaha ótima idéia... essa eu não tinha pensado
<bilaz_> gustavo-MG: audio com todas as frequencias, sem codificar é pesado mesmo, acho que tem que reduzir a frequencia
<bilaz_> codificar os om
<gustavo-MG> mais ai perco a qualidade
<gustavo-MG> do som
<bilaz_> CyL_: mais legal seria tipo um hack telefonico, com chips de todas as operadoras
<gustavo-MG> ouw quero um hack sonho de todo brasileiro kkkk
<bilaz_> você direciona, verificando o remetente, e atraves da ligação nao voip mesmo, direciona para o seu celular através do de mesma operadora
<CyL_> gustavo-MG: A banda passante de um canal telefônico é somente 4 kHz, não tem sentido passar frequencias maiores do que isso uma vez que ela serã perdidas mesmo
<CyL_> bilaz_: Vc também pode diminuir a taxa de amostragem e de bits para conseguir uma taxa de dados menor
<bilaz_> ligação veio de um tim, você tem um vivo. Ele analisa o remetente, verifica que é tim, direciona através do asterisk para o chip da vivo e te liga através dele, usa o dado localmente entra a máquina. Do remetente para o chip local da vivo que te liga
<bilaz_> CyL_: eu vi isso já em uma empresa
<gustavo-MG> tendi
<bilaz_> e eles revendem telefonia para a própria vivo, tim, claro... hahahaha
<bilaz_> quando elas sobrecarregam, contratam este tipo de serviço. Que utiliza chipeira deles mesmo para redirecionar as ligações
<bilaz_> hahahahaha coisa linda de deus!
<gustavo-MG> vcs conheçe o arduo programa de ediçao do linux de som e o jack de rede d sons certos?
<gustavo-MG> jack controla rede
<gustavo-MG> ??
<gustavo-MG> entao queria passar funcçoes do arduo para um cubo alem disso
<gustavo-MG> gente ia poder controlar audio no cubo
<gustavo-MG> e editar
<gustavo-MG> nele
<gustavo-MG> tempo
<gustavo-MG> como se fosse um partidura
<iniciante> Ola pessoal
<iniciante> Instalancao o Ubuntu pela primeira vez. Vou instalar o 13.04 em uma reparticao de 10GB, basta?
<iniciante> Ola?
<gustavo-MG> net travo aqui
<iniciante> Ola gustavo. Instalancao o Ubuntu pela primeira vez. Vou instalar o 13.04 em uma reparticao de 10GB, basta?
<gustavo-MG> q raiva ia contar uma ideia + desistir
<gustavo-MG> sih
<gustavo-MG> mais vc ker o dual né?
<converge> iniciante: partição
<gustavo-MG> dual boot?
<iniciante> Entao, fiz uma reparticao de 10gb no W7, pois esqueci de fazer na instalacao do mesmo. Estou baixando o Ubuntu ainda.
<iniciante> Falaram do Virtual Box, para iniciantes
<gustavo-MG> deixa
<gustavo-MG> seu pc é qual modelo?
<iniciante> Acer, 4GB Ram, 500HD, Intel I5
<gustavo-MG> hum oks
<gustavo-MG> baixa o drive e grava no dvd
<iniciante> baixando o ISO, jah vou gravar
<gustavo-MG> depois reinicia pc coloca dvd e da o boot como se fosse instalar o wi
<iniciante> executo no boot depois
<iniciante> Beleza
<iniciante> A instalacao do 13.04 esta tranquila ou eh melhor eu usar o virtual box?
<gustavo-MG> ai olha se vai aparecer instalar do linux do lado do wi
<gustavo-MG> se tiver vc escolhe se nao
<gustavo-MG> vc vai em avançado
<gustavo-MG> e escolhe partição q crio
<gustavo-MG> e instala
<gustavo-MG> ai vai reiniar
<gustavo-MG> talves nao mostre opição de entrar no wi ou linux
<gustavo-MG> ai vc entra linux e reinicia pc
<gustavo-MG> coloca cd
<gustavo-MG> e instala dinovo escolhendo opição instalar dinovo o linux
<gustavo-MG> e mais nao escola a opição apagar tudo
<gustavo-MG> se nao vc apaga o wi
<gustavo-MG> escole apaga ubuntu t intalar dinovo
<iniciante> a instalacao do linux esta bem tranquila entao? soh instalei W na vida
<gustavo-MG> ai ele instala no dual
<gustavo-MG> boot pra vc
<gustavo-MG> intendeu
<gustavo-MG> ?
<CyL_> !enter | gustavo-MG
<ubot2> Factoid 'enter' not found
<ubotu-br> gustavo-MG: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<iniciante> entendi
<iniciante> Gustavo, nunca instalei o ubuntu, soh seguir isso que voce falou e fim, esta simples? Tem um pessoal que indicou o virtual box pois falaram que nao eh igual a instalacao do W
<gustavo-MG> net travando agora aff
<gustavo-MG> ou linux é mais simples q wi
<gustavo-MG> vc vai ver
<gustavo-MG> escolhe portugues
<gustavo-MG> brasil pra vc instalar oks?
<gustavo-MG> ...
<iniciante> ok
<iniciante> desculpe travou ak tbm, mas o pc mesmo kk
<iniciante> entao, quando eu selecionar na instalacao brazil vai ficar tudo em PT?
<iniciante> ?
<rodrigusto> #navega
<coxa> Alguem aqui usa BitchX ???
<paladinn> usei muito
<paladinn> by panasinc
<coxa> paladinn, ? vc uso ?
<paladinn> orra
<coxa> paladinn, cara to querendo aprender a mecher mais oque acho no google nao é oque preciso...
<paladinn> já instalou ?
<coxa> sim
<coxa> ja ate consigo connectar
<coxa> mais
<coxa> nao consigo mudar o nick.. e nem deixar ele no automatico para entra no servidor e no canal aqui
<paladinn> leet me google for you
<paladinn> http://stuff.mit.edu/afs/sipb/user/ssen/src/BitchX/doc/entire-faq.html
<paladinn> tem que ler coxa
<coxa> paladinn, ingles vou ti falar... zero
<coxa> oO
<paladinn> http://translate.google.com
<paladinn> se não aprender ingles na área da informática você não é nada coxa
<paladinn> pare com tudo e vá aprender ingles primeiro
<coxa> então cara... vou começar mais so semana que vem
<coxa> oO
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<gustavo-MG> Bom dia
<Jair> Bom dia pessoal! Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse a criar um autoexec no ubuntu.
<Jair> Sou marinheiro de primeira viagem!
<coxa> Alguem saberia me dizer como faço para deixar meu BitchX em PT-BR ????
<zjuninho> Olá
<zjuninho> Gostaria de saer quais são os pré requisitos para se instalar o ubunto
<zjuninho> Não compreendo
<hggdh> Jair: o que desejas fazer?
<alberico> Puts... que saudades disso!!!
<Fabianin> Olá, é normal um app simplesmente sumir?
<Fabianin> Alguém pra me ajudar?
<Jonathan_> Opa sera que alguem pode me dar uma força... que versão do ubuntu eu baixo pra bootar via pen ?
<Jonathan_>  Opa sera que alguem pode me dar uma força... que versão do ubuntu eu baixo pra bootar via pen ?
<EuSouEu> t3
<EuSouEu> Uia tarde T3  o/
<coxa> Alguem aqui usa a ultima versão do KDE???
<EdUaRdO_27> eu não..
<EdUaRdO_27> ta com algum problema ai no kde?
<coxa> EdUaRdO_27, to tentando colocar os efeitos do compiz mais não funciona
<juniormendonca> mensageiro multi-protocolo pro kubuntu.. alguem indica?
<slipttees> juniormendonca, kopete!
<slipttees> :p
<juniormendonca> procurando algo do tipo Trillian, com suporte a MSN, Skype, Google Talk, Facebook, ICQ, .......
<juniormendonca> kopete não me deu todas essas opções.
<juniormendonca> continuo procurando outro
<EdUaRdO_27> ja viu o pidgin ?
<GordonNerd> ola gostaria que vcs me ajudassem eu instalei o ubuntu 13.04 mais estou com vários problemas
<slipttees> juniormendonca, msn/skype uso o skype mesmo!
<slipttees> :)
<juniormendonca> slipttees: ja usou Triilian no windows?
<slipttees> windows? nunca usei windows! :)
<juniormendonca> asuhauhsa
<juniormendonca> o trillian pode ser acessado via web
<juniormendonca> slipttees: https://www.trillian.im/chat/
<slipttees> legal
<juniormendonca> eu sempre usei windows e estou acostumado com a praticidade do trillian.
<juniormendonca> mas resolvi ser usuário do kubuntu e não encontrei um mensageiro
<slipttees> emesene,pidgin, kopete, empathy juniormendonca
<juniormendonca> slipttees: então. gostei do telepathy mas tive um problema que ele não fixa na bandeja do sistema
<juniormendonca> no tray
<slipttees> ai já é outra historia :)
<slipttees> aqui no meu fixa!
<gjsfg> oi
<gjsfg> eu posso instalr o ubunto em um sistema da microsoft
<juniormendonca> slipttees: então. qual é o seu?
<slipttees> vei, uso skype para msn/skype
<slipttees> facebook uso acebook mermo gtalk fico com o e-mail aberto direto
<slipttees> kkk
<slipttees> :)
<slipttees> nem o empathy eu uso!
<slipttees> unico que uso é o xchat-gnome! :)
<leonardo_> e ai povo, to precisando de uma força aqui
<leonardo_> instalei o ubuntu ao lado do ruindows porem o grub nao aparece, ja tentei alguns tutos mas nao funciona
<slipttees> apenas fale camarada!
<leonardo_> alguem por ai?
<_root____> Alguem sabe me dizer um tutorial de comandos do BitchX
<juniorxap> e ai pessoal, alguém tem notícias do novo sistema de pacotes do ubuntu (inspirados nos pacotes do MacOs) ?
<_root____> coxa testanto BitchX
<coxa> _root____, teste
<paladin_> geração
<paladin_> coca cola
 * hggdh fica a pensar na razão que leva alguém a conectar-se em IRC como root...
<paladin_> eu ?
<hggdh> paladin_: não, o coxa
<hggdh> testando bitchX (bitchX!) como root...
<paladin_> ah
<paladin_> rs
<Lipe21> Alguém tem o garry's mode na steam e joga no linux? Tenho o codigo beta dele pro linux :)
<JulioSaraiva> como faço pra dar wipe no nick em uso?
<hggdh> JulioSaraiva: wipe? O que queres dizer com isto?
<Indy_> Boa noite
<chouga> boa noite a todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Oliveira_Giv> chouga, já que perguntou, acabei de instalar o ubuntum e nunca tinha usado antes
<Oliveira_Giv> alguma dica?
<Oliveira_Giv> ubuntu*
<chouga> Bem, primeiramente seja bem vindo!
<Oliveira_Giv> vlw
<chouga> Eu recomendo que você leia a Wiki ( que eu com muito orgulho faço parte da equipe) do Ubuntu
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<chouga> Lá você aprenderá os conceitos básicos mas fundamentais para um usuário Linux.
<chouga> Também recomendo a leitura deste e-book: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<chouga> A linguagem é muito simples e objetiva.
<chouga> Você aprenderá muitas coisas lá também.
<chouga> Acho que se você ler com afinco estes materiais, você já terá uma excelente base de conhecimento sobre o Ubuntu.
<chouga> eir, qualquer dúvida, estamos aqui para ajudá-lo.
<chouga> *E, qualquer dúvida, estamos aqui para ajudá-lo.
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-29
<Oliveira_Giv> mas tipo, to mais interessado em saber bons apps
<chouga> ahh
<chouga> Sem problemas...
<chouga> Para qual finalidade?
<Oliveira_Giv> então, eu to vendo q na loja, a maioria das coisas são para programadores
<Oliveira_Giv> e eu sou simplesmente usuario
<Oliveira_Giv> então fico até meio perdido
<chouga> Desculpe meu caro, mas sua afirmação não procede
<chouga> Oque mais aparece são aplicativos comuns...
<Oliveira_Giv> é de certa forma vc está certo
<chouga> JOgos, player de multimidia e etc.
<Oliveira_Giv> acho q eu q estou perdido ainda
<chouga> *Jogos
<chouga> O que queres fazer?
<chouga> Assim eu posso dar uma "dica" mais específica
<Oliveira_Giv> ainda to tentando conseguir os programas q uso no windows
<chouga> ok
<Oliveira_Giv> acabei de achar um servidor dlna
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ProgramasEquivalentes
<chouga> Dê uma lida, vale a pena
<Oliveira_Giv> legal isso
<chouga> No e-book que lhe passei também tem diversas informações a respeito.
<Oliveira_Giv> agora sim vc me ajudou de verdade
<Oliveira_Giv> vlw chouga
<chouga> A maioria dos programas que os usuários "comuns" precisam já vem instalados por padrão no Ubuntu.
<chouga> Mas ainda sim recomendo que leia a Wiki.
<chouga> Vle muito a pena.
<chouga> *vale
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> (última da noite)
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<darkest> boa noite a todos
<leonardo_> pessoal alguem sabe resolver quando o ubuntu nao inicia e fica somente em uma tela laranja?
<newclimb> ola povo
<newclimb> alguem sabe como resolver o problema da tela laranja do ubuntu 12.04 apos inicializaçao
<CyL> !paciencia | newclimb
<ubotu-br> newclimb: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<newclimb> opa desculpa e que achei que nao estavam me vendo, nao vejo conversa alguma no canal
<YokoBR> galera :D
<YokoBR> CyL!!!
<YokoBR> Resolvi lá ,cara
<YokoBR> to com 1ms de ping entre matriz e filial
<YokoBR> 1 ms de ping entre 2 adsl velox via vpn :)
<YokoBR> e acordei tbm, liguei pra lá e instalei os clientes do erp nas estaç~eos
<YokoBR> estações*
<YokoBR> fiz ajustes no MTU, QoS
<YokoBR> DNS
<YokoBR> acabaram as quedas, todas as máquinas se enxergam e meu ping é 1, 2ms
<Lucas__> Opa
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<reginraposo> gostaria de uma ajuda para instalar o ubuntu num dell latitude 131l pois quando tento instala-lo a tela fica com um monte de listras e noa vejo mais nada
<acsg> bom dia
<acsg> eu optei por usar o driho que baixar os drives e instalarve propietario da amd/ati  no meu note. gostaria de saber se as atualizacoes sao feitas automaticamente ou ten
<acsg>  eu optei por usar o drives propietario da amd/ati  no meu note. gostaria de saber se as atualizacoes sao feitas automaticamente ou tennho que baixar e instalar a cada atualizacao
<coxa> Aguem sabe me dizer algum programa semelhante ao FRAPS para o ubuntu ???
<hggdh> coxa: e o que o FRAPS faz?
<coxa> hggdh, cara ele grava o Desktop
<acsg> coxa, use o recordmydesktop
<coxa> acsg, ok.., vou pesquisar sobre ele
<Leonardo_> Gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me ajudar a resolver um problema que stá acontecendo?
<hggdh> Leonardo_: descreva teu problema. Se alguém souber, terás respostas
<Leonardo_> O erro que aparece é o seguinte: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Leonardo_> Pois bem, não consigo acessar a central de programas ubuntu e está aparecendo uma observação dizendo que o problema é grave.
<coxa> acsg, cara eu gravei mais ele nao Salva o arquivo
<Leonardo_> O que faço então?
<Leonardo_> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<acsg> coxa, click em gravar e depóis vc salva
<coxa> acsg, kkkkk ops num tava fazendo isso...
<acsg> coxa, quado vc comeca a gravar ele cria um botao no painel pra vc parar e deposi vc salvada
<coxa> acsg, ele salva sozinh cara
<coxa> acsg, quando mando ele parar de grava
<acsg> isso
<hggdh> Leonardo_: tente remover /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en
<acsg> mais depiois vc click em "salvar como"
<coxa> acsg, puts agora achei cara
<hggdh> Leonardo_: depois rode, de novo, sudo apt-get update
<coxa> acsg, obrigado
<acsg> coxa, dnada
<Leonardo_> como faço para chegar lá, e remover o mesmo... não vou perder meus arquivos? Pois sou um pouco leigo.
<hggdh> Leonardo_: sabes abrir um terminal?
<Leonardo_> hggdh_?
<Leonardo_> Caro  hggdh_: creio que não, más se vc me guiar faço.
<hggdh> Leonardo_: CTRL-ALT-T (tecle). Isto deverá abrir um terminal para ti
<Leonardo_> hggdh_: abriu outra aba?!
<hggdh> Leonardo_: como não tenho ideia de onde estás, também não tenho ideia do que significa tua resposta
<Leonardo_> Estou na pagina da WEB (mozila)
<hggdh> Leonardo_: então não apertaste CTRL-ALT-T, mas CTRL-T.
<Leonardo_> hggdh_: ok
<Leonardo_> hggdh: fiz como me disse, pois, abril outra aba de navegação.
<hggdh> nao Salva o arquivo                                                             │ TheDrums
<hggdh>                          │08:35:28 Leonardo_ | O que faço então?
<hggdh> bah, trash in my input line
<hggdh> Leonardo_: que tipo de Ubuntu usas, e qual a versão?
<Leonardo_> hggdh: creio que é o 12.10
<hggdh> Leonardo_: usas o Unity e o dash?
<Leonardo_> hggdh: não entendi, unidade  e o traço?
<hggdh> Leonardo_: tenho uma reunião agora, provavelmente alguma outra pessoa aqui poderá ajudar.
<Leonardo_> hggdh: fico grato pela atenção. desculpe-me sou um pouco leigo.
<Leonardo_> Alguém poderida me ajudar pra corrigir o seguinte erro: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<Leonardo_> Meu ubuntu é a versão 12.10.
<RxDx> acabei de comprar um ultrabook que veio com windows8 e UEFI (sem bios)... redimensionei a particao e instalei o Ubuntu sem problemas.. mas estou sem o grub.. nao consigo selecionar entre o windows e o ubuntu... como arrumo isso?
<Leonardo_> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<Leonardo_> Alguém poderia me ajudar com o erro que acabei de descrever acima?
<paladinn> vitor
<paladinn> ta ai ?
<Leonardo_> paladinn_:  não entendi?
<Leonardo_> Não estou conseguindo abrir meu gerenciador de atualizações, meu ubuntu é o 12.10
<Leonardo_> Alguém poderia me ajudar, pois está apresentando um erro no meu sistema Ubuntu 12.10?
<converge> alguem aqui hospeda site empresarial dentro da empresa ?
<vish> Pessoal, devo mudar a partição do Ubuntu para " \ ", " \home", ou " \boot"? Lembrando que quero instalar em dual boot com windows 7
<retrojunk> converge: como assim? um portal interno?
<converge> retrojunk: resumindo, deixar de pagar a locaweb e preparar um data center dentro da empresa p/ hospedagem dos sistemas
<retrojunk> converge: não uso não, rsrs. mas parece muito viavel.
<converge> nao aguento mais esses serviços ruins de hospedagem, to pensando uma solução
<converge> o problema é q aqui na empresa só tem eu q cuido da TI, vou ficar mt sobrecarregado tendo q cuidar de mais um servidor sozinho
<retrojunk> converge: bom , hospedagem eu uso a dreamhost.
<converge> preciso q seja no brasil pq a gente faz um trabalho de SEO no site e o google leva em consideração a localização p/ fazer o rankiamento
<converge> fora o tempo de resposta q aqui é mais rápido
<retrojunk> converge: tem diferença, pro SEO e para velocidade, mas isso é apenas um fator, e depende do volume da dados também, as vezes não faz tanta diferença assim,
<retrojunk> bom , tenho q sair,
<retrojunk> boa sorte
<luciane> oi
<luciane> atualizei meu net agora ele nao esta iniciando
<luciane> alguem ai para me ajuda
<luciane> vc pode me ajuda
<luciane> atualizei meu net agora ele nao esta iniciando vc pode me ajuda
<YokoBR> galera, alguém com problemas de drivers ati?!?!?!?
<CyL> !alguem | YokoBR
<ubotu-br> YokoBR: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> YokoBR: BTW, que bom que conseguiu resolver seu problema da VPN
<YokoBR> CyL, é só porque achei uma solução que funcionou pra mim, para notebooks com gráficos híbridos sem mux, que usam drivers legacy.
<YokoBR> CyL, valeu :)
<CyL> YokoBR: Que tal escrever um wiki no ubuntu-br.org sobre isso?
<CyL> YokoBR: Acho que é a melhor forma de compartilhar ;)
<YokoBR> hummm
<YokoBR> okay, CyL, quando chegar escrevo. É uma luta que travo desde o ubuntu 10.10...
<YokoBR> alias
<YokoBR> desde o 12.04 mesmo, quando o xserver passou para 1.13
<CyL> YokoBR: Ok
<chouga_> boa noite a todos!
<chouga_> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Guest18824> Alguem sabe resolver isso?quando eu vou adicionar uma conta facebook no gerenciado de contas online no ubuntu 13.04  o meu navegador abre uma janela com a seguinte mensagem:Success AVISO DE SEGURANÇA: trate a URL acima como trataria seu própria senha e não a compartilhe com ninguém.
<CyL> Guest18824: Isso não é um erro. É apenas um aviso para você.
<Guest18824> porque nao ativa a minha conta facebook
<Guest18824> Alguem sabe resolver isso?quando eu vou adicionar uma conta facebook no gerenciado de contas online no ubuntu 13.04  o meu navegador abre uma janela com a seguinte mensagem:Success AVISO DE SEGURANÇA: trate a URL acima como trataria seu própria senha e não a compartilhe com ninguém
<juniorxap> o meu deu a mesma coisa, nem mexi mais... prefiro fazer um webapp com o chromium fica muito melhor que esses webapps do 13.04.
<Guest68428> Alguem sabe resolver isso?quando eu vou adicionar uma conta facebook no gerenciado de contas online no ubuntu 13.04  o meu navegador abre uma janela com a seguinte mensagem:Success AVISO DE SEGURANÇA: trate a URL acima como trataria seu própria senha e não a compartilhe com ninguém
<Guest68428> * chouga_ saiu (Quit: Saindo)
<Guest68428> Alguem sabe resolver isso?quando eu vou adicionar uma conta facebook no gerenciado de contas online no ubuntu 13.04  o meu navegador abre uma janela com a seguinte mensagem:Success AVISO DE SEGURANÇA: trate a URL acima como trataria seu própria senha e não a compartilhe com ninguém
<NETfellow> Guest68428, curioso bem creio que esta ferramenta não funcione mas pelo menos aqui
<nunes> boa noite gostaria de uma ajuda
<Leonardo_> Boa noite! Gostaria de saber se teria alguém disposto a me ajudar em um problema que está acontecendo no meu sistema ubuntu 12.10?
<Leonardo_> Não estou conseguido acessar a central de programas ubuntu, pois, logo em seguida aparece um erro.
<Leonardo_> E este erro fica exposto diretamente na barra - uma bola vermelha com um traço dentro.
<Leonardo_> O erro é o seguinte: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-30
<senunjr> boa noite gostaria de uma ajuda
<testing-ubuntu> prezados senhores, boa noite!
<testing-ubuntu> é com muita satisfação e alegria que comunico que finalmente consegui instalar e configurar meu Ubuntu
<testing-ubuntu> contudo, a jornada não terminou
<omelete> testing-ubuntu,  ql a briga ai?
<newmar> pessoal estou com um problema aqui, qualquer software no ubuntu so consigo abrir com sudo
<darinzim> Alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Loucosta> salve geral
<NETfellow> colegas me apareceu uma duvida um tanto estranha hoje
<NETfellow> bem ha algum tempo atras tinha instalado o debian-64 bits e o ubuntu-64 bits
<NETfellow> eu instalei o kernel low latency no ubuntu alem de trocar o ambiente grafico e fazer algumas mudanças na configuração do sistema
<NETfellow> bem no debian a unica coisa que eu fiz foi instalar um firmware do meu adptador  ralink 5390
<NETfellow> mesmo assim o debian 7 foi muito mais rapido que o ubuntu e de quebra ainda estava usando o kernel generic
<NETfellow> então amigos qual a diferença de kernel entre o debian 7 e o ubuntu 12.04
<NETfellow> ?
<hggdh> NETfellow: poderias explicar (resumidamente) o que significa "muito mais rápido"?
<NETfellow> hggdh, bem o debian estava mais rapido na abertura de aplicações e no geral
<hggdh> NETfellow: estes são dois sistemas completamente separados, correcto?
<NETfellow> hggdh, sim
<hggdh> ok
<hggdh> NETfellow: bem. Temos tres mudanças distintas, todas a competir pela "culpa": (1) kernel low-latency; (2) mudança do ambiente gráfico; (3) mudanças na configuração do sistema
<omelete> debian ñ vem com aquelas transparencias, efeitos, dock
<omelete> e ñ carrega serviços desnecessarios ao iniciar
<NETfellow> hggdh, bem as mudanças no sistema não foram pesadas alias eu fiz mudanças na configuração do preload e zram
<NETfellow> omelete, eu tambem tirei os serviços desnecessarios da inicialização do sistema
<hggdh> NETfellow: o low-latency, alem de tudo, muda o paradigma: interrupções são atendidas "rapidamente". Isto significa que operações mais custosas -- como arrancar com um programa gráfico -- podem ficar mais lentas em um systema sob carga
<hggdh> (visto que outras actividades do sistema, gerando interrupções, serão trabalhadas ASAP
<NETfellow> hggdh, então quer dizer que a culpa do ubuntu estar mais lento que o debian e do kernel lowlatency?
<hggdh> NETfellow: não necessáriamente. Mas o low-latency pode estar colaborando. Se o novo ambiente gráfico usa mais recursos de vídeo, ele é um bom candidato
<hggdh> (como o omelete lembrou, alias)
<NETfellow> hggdh, na verdade o ambiente grafico novo e o mate
<hggdh> Agora, para descobrir o que está causando este retardo... terás que refazer as mudanças, uma por vez.
<CyL> NETfellow: A impressão de que várias coisas funcionam ao mesmo tempo no computador é apenas uma ilusão. A cada instante, o processador pode fazer uma coisa só. Essa ilusão é causada pelo fato de que...
<hggdh> NETfellow: podes, por exemplo, reboot com o kernel normal, e ver o que ocorre
<CyL> NETfellow: A mudança do que o processador está fazendo ocorre muito rapidamente. A essa 'mudança do que o processador está fazendo' chamamos chaveamento de contexto
<CyL> NETfellow: No kernel low latency, esse chaveamento de contexto ocorre muito mais frequentemente do que num kernel normal
<hggdh> CyL: obrigado. Eu estava a tentar encontrar o termo em portugues para "context switching" :-)
<CyL> NETfellow: Entretanto isso significa que a parcela de tempo que cada programa vai ter para executar agora é menor, porque o chaveamento vai acontecer mais  cedo
<hggdh> e mais frequentemente
<CyL> NETfellow: Além disso, o próprio chaveamento de contexto exige um certo processamento paa ocorrer
<NETfellow> CyL, então o kernel lowlatency muda a forma de processar os dados?
<CyL> NETfellow: Muda a frequÊNCIA DE CHAVEAMENTO DE CONTEXTO
<CyL> Desculpe pelo caps
<hggdh> não, ele muda a forma de processar interrupções
<CyL> hggdh: Lembrando que as interrupções são processadas com um chaveamento de contexto também
<hggdh> CyL: correto
<hggdh> CyL: e estou, para registro, de pleno acordo contigo :-)
<CyL> NETfellow: Para materializar, a taxa com que se executa o chaveamento de contexto, por razões históricas é chamada de 'tick rate'
<CyL> NETfellow: Da última vez que compilei um kernel, o tick rate padrão era de 300
<CyL> NETfellow: Um kernel low latency usa um tick rate da ordem de 3000
<CyL> NETfellow: Ele muda o contexto 10 vezes mais rápido para atender as interrupções e outros programa parados mais rapidamente
<hggdh> NETfellow: teoricamente, o mate é bem menos faminto que -- digamos -- o Unity (ou KDE)
<CyL> NETfellow: Mas ele também permite que cada programa 'use' o processador por um tempo cerca de 10 vezes menor
<Guest28625> Estou com um problma no meu ubunto 12.10 e não consegui resolver.
<CyL> NETfellow: Além do que o processamento morto (que não avança o estado de nenhum programa) do chaveamento em si é 10 vezes maior
<hggdh> Guest28625: tens que esplicar o teu problema para que alguém aqui tenha condição de te ajudar
<Guest28625> Não consigo mais acessar a central de atualizações ubuntu!
<hggdh> explicar...
<CyL> !detalhes | Guest28625
<ubotu-br> Guest28625: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<NETfellow> CyL, então o kernel lowlatency causa um uso alto do processador?
<hggdh> NETfellow: tem mais "overhead", sim
<hggdh> isto não significa
<Guest28625> Aparece o seguinte erro: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<CyL> NETfellow: Não necessariamente, ele fica mais tempo no overhead como o hggdh falow
<CyL> Ops
<CyL> falou
<CyL> D:
<Guest28625> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<CyL> Que horro o que eu acabei de digitar
<CyL> *horror
<hggdh> CyL: bem vindo ao mundo da dyslexia
<NETfellow> CyL, acredite tem coisa pior no facebook
<hggdh> Guest28625: estavas aqui ontem?
<Guest28625> Sim
<CyL> NETfellow: nos processadores mais modernos, o overhead não é tão significativo
<hggdh> Guest28625: OK. Se me recordo correctamente, não sabias como abrir um terminal
<Guest28625> hggdh|_: Bom dia
<hggdh> Guest28625: como escolhes programas para executar?
<CyL> NETfellow: E talvez para um uso como desktop o kernel 'mais esperto' seja melhor
<d70> bom dia
<NETfellow> CyL, então o meu processador esta um pouco mais sobrecarregado?
<hggdh> d70: bom dia
<CyL> NETfellow: Vc não deve encarar dessa forma
<hggdh> NETfellow: isto é relativo
<CyL> NETfellow: Entretanto existem outras variáveis que negligenciamos aqui e que são muito importantes para determinar a 'esperteza' do seu processadoer
<d70> alguém utiliza o conjunto keyboard/mouse wireless microsoft no ubuntu e tem problemas?
<Guest28625> hggdg_: Apenas clico no íncone.
<NETfellow> CyL, bem meu processador e um i3
<CyL> NETfellow: Por exemplo, com que frequência os programas que vc está usando voluntariamente cedem espaço para outro programa executar?
<hggdh> NETfellow: um kernel low-latency é indicado para aplicações que causam muitas interrupções (por novos pedidos a serem executados), como telefonia, audio, vídeo, alguns webservers, etc
<CyL> NETfellow: Se o seu processador é um core i3, ele aparece como tendo 4 núcleos ao SO. Os programas que vc usa foram escritos para tirar proveito de mais de 1 núcleo?
<hggdh> Guest28625: e onde está este ícone? À esquerda, em um alista vertical?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: achei muito estranho agora nesse chart, pois não entrei com esse nome, digo: "Guest", e sim LSB!
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Isso mesmo!
<ylloluis> hggdh,CyL, bem parece que tive um pequeno fail com a internet
<hggdh> Guest28625: isto significa que 'LSB' é um nick registrado no freenode -- e, aparentemente, ~registrado por outra pessoa
<CyL> Lower Side Band?
<hggdh> ylloluis: heh
<CyL> junkretro: ok, qualsua duvida?
<Guest28625> hgddh_: Más de toda maneira, em relação ao erro, quando ligo o meu computador, na barra de cima aparece uma observação (uma bola vermelha com um traço branco dentro), e quando clico no mesmo, aparece o seguinte erro: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos
<hggdh> Guest28625: sim, já sabemos. O que tenho que descobrir, agora, é qual tipo de ambiente gráfico estás a usar
<hggdh> Guest28625: logo, minha pergunta anterior permanece: 09:21:30          hggdh | Guest28625: e onde está este ícone? À esquerda, em um alista vertical?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Isso mesmo!
<hggdh> Guest28625: OK. No topo desta lista deves ver um ícone com o símbolo do Ubuntu. Correto?
<NETfellow> CyL, bem voltando ao assunto meu processador esta um pouco mais lento?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: correto!
<hggdh> Guest28625: click nele; na banda horizontal que vai surgir, digite a palavra "terminal" (sem as aspas)
<Guest28625> hggdh_: apareceu 03 íncones.
<CyL> NETfellow: deixe-me pensar numa analogia
<CyL> NETfellow: Vc já viu aqueles malabaristas que equilibram pratos girando?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: terminal, Uxterm e Xterm - Apareceram!
<NETfellow> CyL, sim
<hggdh> Guest28625: click no ícone do terminal
<CyL> NETfellow: Bom, o malabarista de tempos em tempos tem que girar alguns dos pratos que vão desacelerando, correto?
<NETfellow> CyL, sim
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Já cliquei!
<CyL> NETfellow: Então, esse mvoimento do malabarista não contribui para o movimento do conjunto de pratos durante o seu show, é um movimento que serve para que as coisas simplesmente não caiam
<CyL> NETfellow: agora suponha que o malabarista adicionasse mais prato
<hggdh> Guest28625: então tens uma janela com o terminal, correto?
<NETfellow> CyL, sim
<CyL> NETfellow: Ele precisaria interromper o que está fazendo para reequilibrar os pratos com mais frequencia, concorda?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Positivo!
<NETfellow> CyL, basicamente sim
<CyL> NETfellow: Pois bem, ele se tornou um malabarista low latency no nosso exemplo
<hggdh> Guest28625: entre, no terminal, com "sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en" SEM AS ASPAS
<NETfellow> CyL, sim
<CyL> NETfellow: Agora imagine que a gente obrigasse o malabarista a girar os pratos com uma frequencia determinada
<hggdh> Guest28625: terás um pedido para entrar tua senha. Faça isto.
<CyL> NETfellow: Se ele gira os pratos com menos frequencia, sobre mais tempo para ele fazer o show
<NETfellow> CyL, sim
<CyL> NETfellow: Se ele gira os pratos com mais frequencia, sobra menos tempo para ele fazer o show, mas em compensação os pratos vão estar mais acelerados sempre
<CyL> NETfellow: Então, qual é o melhor?
<NETfellow> CyL, bem pelo o que eu entendi o 2 exemplo
<CyL> NETfellow: Na verdade não tem solução melhor do que outra: depende do seu objetivo
<hggdh> Guest28625: BRB -- 10 minutes
<CyL> NETfellow: Se vc tem um número maior de pratos, talvez seja melhor girá-los com mais fequencia
<CyL> NETfellow: Ou se os seus pratos são pequenos, eles possuem menos inércia e vão precisar serem girados com mais frequencia
<NETfellow> CyL, sim
<Guest28625> hgddh_; não consigo digitar a senha?
<CyL> NETfellow: Se voce tem só dois ou três pratos grandes, claramente é menor girá-los com menos frequencia
<NETfellow> CyL, bem sim
<CyL> NETfellow: A mesma coisa vale para o chaveamento de contexto: Se os seus processos fazem computações longas e demoradas, interromper eles a todo momento para deixar outro processo executar, só vai atrasá-los, mas se o número de processos simultaneos é maior, talvez seja melhor interromper
<CyL> NETfellow: Então vc não pode dizer que o seu computador está mais carregado porque executa o chaveamento com mais frequencia
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Agora consegui digitar uma senha, só que não apareceu nada diferente?!
<NETfellow> CyL, oh
<Guest28625> hggdh_: apareceu comendo não encontrado!
<CyL> NETfellow: Idealmente esse 'processamento morto' não deveria contar para saber o quão carregado está o computador.
<Guest28625> hggdh_: digo: comando.
<CyL> NETfellow: Na prática sabemos que há um overhead, e deve haver um equilíbrio
<NETfellow> CyL,humm
<vitorlobo> NETfellow,  ta vendo sacana tu fica ai achando q ta otimizando tdo
<CyL> NETfellow: O importante é:vc entendeu que diminuir o 'tick rate' na esperança de sobrecarregar menos o processador por ter o efeito inverso?
<NETfellow> CyL, sim colega e bem creio que voltar ao kernel normal seja talvez a solução do meu problema
<CyL> NETfellow: Uma outra informação interessante: o pedaço do SO que decide qual processo vai executar a cada instante é chamado escalonador de processos
<CyL> NETfellow: O Linux possui diversos escalonadores diferentes
<CyL> NETfellow: Ou seja, diversas formas diferentes de decidir qual o processor deve ser executado num dado momento
<CyL> NETfellow: Para algumas aplicações um dado escalonador é interessante, mas para outras, um outro escalonador pode ser melhor
<CyL> NETfellow: Se não me engano, o escalonador padrão do Linux usam um round robin priorizado
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Ainda está aí?
<CyL> Bom senhores, eu vou-me embora, a esposa está me chamando para tomar um chá..
<CyL> Neste belo e ensolarado feriado
<NETfellow> CyL,  aproveite colega e obrigado pela ajuda
<hggdh> Guest28625: o que, exatamente, digitaste?
<hggdh> Guest28625: para o comando, não a senha
<Guest28625> hggdh_: digitei todo o comando, dei enter e enseguida digitei uma senha.
<hggdh> Guest28625: eu quero ver o comando que digistate
<hggdh> Guest28625: exactamente como foi digitado
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Agora apareceu ajanela correta! E saiu a observação que tinha na barra de cima!
<lucaslm> olá, estou fazendo download do sistema, e gostaria de obter uma dicas para a instalação
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Será que agora posso atualizar e não  vai dá mais problema?
<hggdh> Guest28625: no terminal, entre agora com "sudo apt-get update"
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Está carregando.
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Só mais uma pergunta? As atualizações estão sendo feitas por esse terminal?
<hggdh> Guest28625: não o comando que te passei apenas actualiza as informações para update. Se ele terminou sem erro, podes fechar o terminal, se seguir pelo gerenciador de aplicações
<Guest28625> hggdh_: ainda não terminou, deve ser por causa da minha internet, pois é muito ruim.
<hggdh> Guest28625: estão vamos esperar
<Guest28625> hggdg_: Amigo, fico grato por está me ajudando, meu nome é Leonardo.
<hggdh> Guest28625: bem vindo :-)
<Guest28625> hggdh_:
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Fiz um curso no IFRN,para sair um pouco da leiguisse, e um dos professores (Engenheiro), disse-me que Eu optasse pelo sistema ubuntu.
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Terminou!!!
<spiga> e que ubuntu e mais simples
<spiga> ele e destinado ao usuario mesmo
<hggdh> Guest28625: bom! Terminou sem erros?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: O que faço agora?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: apareceu: lendo listaas de pacotes... Pronto
<spiga> se realmente quer aprender como funciona o linux, e passar muita raiva.... escolha slackware, arch, manjaro (esse e mais facil que arch),
<hggdh> Guest28625: perfeito. Vá para o gerenciador de aplicações, e tente actualizar o sistema
 * hggdh vai usar menos o 'c' a partir de agora.
<Guest28625> hggdh_: só que não sei os comando corretos para o DOS.
<hggdh> Guest28625: DOS?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Esse terminal, seria mais +- o DOS?
<hggdh> Guest28625: ah. Não, o terminal te coloca na "linha de comando" do Linux, provavelmente sob uma interface chamada 'bash'
<hggdh> Guest28625: bem, é semelhante ao DOS em conceito
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Acho que agora não vai dá mais problema... só estou aguardando procurar as atualizações (pois minha net é muito ruim), além do mais fico muito grato por me ajudar. Vindo a Caicó-RN, estou ao seu intero dispor!
<hggdh> Guest28625: agradeço o convite. Infelizmente, chances pequenas, dado que nem ao menos moro no Brasil :-)
<converge> alguem usa aws da amazon ?
<hggdh> converge: usei muito, mas no momento minha conta está parada
<converge> hggdh: nao estou conseguindo logar com ssh, ja passou por isso ? Permission denied (publickey).
<converge> mas no log parece tudo ok
<hggdh> converge: provavelmente estás a usar a chave errada
<converge> hggdh: já fiz outra pra ter certeza, mesmo erro
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Creio que é melhor para Eu atualizar quando estiver com uma conexão melhor!
<hggdh> converge: e registraste a nova chave na AWS?
<hggdh> Guest28625: :-)
<converge> precisa registrar? só criei ela
<converge> criei na interface do aws
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Más o amigo é brasileiro?
<hggdh> converge: e baixaste a chave privada?
<hggdh> Guest28625: americano, mas nascido no Brasil
<converge> hggdh: sim, chmod 600 tbm
<hggdh> converge: e tentas o ssh via 'ssh -i <chave privada> <AWS VM>'?
<converge> hggdh: isso
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> converge: infelizmente de onde estou não posso ir ao AWS. Sugiro uma vista d'olhos nos FAQs que a AWS mantem
<hggdh> converge: só para registro, eu usava uma chave SSH que eu mesmo criei. Eu coloquei a chave pública registrada na AWS
<converge> hggdh: tentei isso tbm e nada :/
<hggdh> converge: e tua VM está a rodar agora, correto?
<converge> sim, status: running
<hggdh> converge: veja se no console log aparece algo. É, esta, tua primeira entrada na AWS?
<Guest28625> hggdh_: Estou saindo, grato pela atenção e ajuda! Segunda, tentarei atualizar com uma conexão melhor, caso algum problema entrarei nesse chart e lhe procurarei para dar-lhe informações ao respeito. Deixar o amigo ajudar aos demais. Até breve!!!
<hggdh> Guest28625: bom dia a ti :-)
<converge> hggdh: no log nao aparece nada
<converge> estou desconfiado que é algo com o AMI q escolhi, é um debian 7
<converge> acho que esse AMI é da comunidade, pode ta com problema
<hggdh> converge: não posso ajudar, todo o meu use foi com AMIs do Ubuntu (em várias versões)
<converge> vou dar o braço a torcer e pegar com ubuntu
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> converge: o Ubuntu para AWS é bastante estável
<converge> acredito, mas o meu amor é debian hehe
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> converge: bem, creio que todos que participam do desenvolvimento do Ubuntu também tem o Debian no coração :-)
<converge> hggdh: era problema com o AMI, usei a do ubuntu e esta ok
<hggdh> converge: bom. Mas valeria tentar descobrir o que ocorreu com o AMI da Debian, e reportar
 * hggdh voltas a prestar atenção no trabalho
<converge> hggdh: boa
<Milani> boa tarde gostaria de saber onde encontra as informações referentes ao hardware necessário para utilizar o ubuntu 13.04
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> alguém da documentação pode me ajudar?
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<NETfellow> chouga, nope
<chouga> alguém da documentação esta aqui?
<hggdh> chouga: apesar de não pertencer ao time de docs, talvez eu possa ajudar
<chouga> hggdh
<chouga> Pessoal, podem me ajudar?
<chouga> Seguinte, eu criei duas páginas da Wiki do Ubuntu BR.
<chouga> Mas, com o intuito de melhorar cada vez mais, gostaria que fizessem um feedback.
<chouga> Os links são estes:
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Filosofia
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/SobreUbuntu
<Bolcont> Tenho um drive (leitor de cartão SD) no meu notebook que deixou de funcionar depois que instalei o ubuntu 12.10, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<chouga> Euuuuu
<chouga> O Chapolin Colorado
<chouga> rs
<chouga> Enfim, manda Bolcont!
<Bolcont> chouga: o que faço?
<chouga> Seguinte, o que exatamente aconteceu?
<chouga> Antes você usava Windows ou outra distro Linux?
<chouga> Bolcont?
<Bolcont> chouga: meu notebook (sony) quando comprei veio com windows 7 básico, depois formatei e instalei o ubuntu 12.10. Só depois que instalei o ubuntu, e tentei usalo o mesmo não estava funcionando
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Quando você coloca o cartão ele não mostra nada?
<Bolcont> chouga: Positivo! Antes ele acendia a luzinha indicadora. E agora nem mostra que tem algum dispositivo.
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Faz o seguinte
<chouga> Entra nas "configurações do sistema"
<chouga> Depois em "drives adicionais"
<chouga> foi?
<Bolcont> chouga não estou conseguindo encontrar drives adcionais?
<chouga> esta do lado de "Cor"
<chouga> foi?
<Bolcont> chouga: o que estão ao lada é bloethooth e energia
<chouga> Eu estou usando o Ubuntu 12.04, por isso, pode variar.
<chouga> Achou?
<Bolcont> chouga: vou lhe informar os hadaweres que tem;
<chouga> Meu caro, só entra em "Drivers adicionais"
<chouga> É simples
<chouga> Proucura direito, ele esta nas "configurações do sistema"
<leonardohamadi> opa
<leonardohamadi> boa tarde
<chouga> boa tarde leonardohamadi!
<chouga> Bolcont, morreu?
<Bolcont> chouga: Eu estou em configurações de sistema, e não tem nenhum drives adcionais, a não ser que esteja com outro nome.
<leonardohamadi> cara
<chouga> Seguinte então...
<chouga> Sabe o dash do Unity?
<Bolcont> chouga: não
<chouga> o primeiro ícone no painel esquerdo da tela.
<Bolcont> chouga: ok
<chouga> clique nele e escreva: driver
<Bolcont> chouga: fiz como me disses-tes, más não apareceu. E sim, apareceu uma músicas que tenho.
<chouga> seguinte: sabe dar print e me mandar?
<Bolcont> chouga: o que é um print?
<Bolcont> chouga: print, é tirar uma foto do monitor?
<chouga> sim
<Bolcont> chouga: te mando por onde?
<Bolcont> chouga: nesse chart dá certo, ouvc vai me repassar seu email?
<chouga> Só um momento
<chouga> Bolcont
<Bolcont> chouga: sim!
<Bolcont> chouga: já dei o print
<chouga> Faz o seguinte
<Bolcont> chouga: ou salvo, ou copio para transferencia, só que não consigo colar.
<chouga> Tira um print das configurações do sistema
<Bolcont> chouga: foi isso que fiz!
<chouga> http://imageshack.us/?no_multi=1
<chouga> Faça o upload da imagem e me passe o link
<Bolcont> chouga: Ok
<Bolcont> chouga: tenho que fazer um cadastro?! é tudo em ingles.
<chouga> não
<chouga> É só fazer o upload
<chouga> "Selecionar arquivo"
<chouga> Bolcont, e ai?
<Bolcont> chouga: certo, já inseri, favor diga-me, no segundo quadro insiro meu email?
<chouga> não
<chouga> manda "carregar agora"
<Bolcont> chouga: só apenas insiro e em seguida carregar agora
<chouga> Bolcont, solução mais simples, sabe formatar?
<Bolcont> chouga: Só formatei uma vez, não sou craque não!
<chouga> Estás usando o WIndows junto com o Windows?
<chouga> *Linux junto com o Windows
<Bolcont> chouga: Só o ubunto!
<chouga> ok
<Bolcont> chouga: Só o Linux
<chouga> Bem, deixe eu esclarecer algumas coisas ok?
<Bolcont> chouga: Pois não.
<chouga> A versão 12.10, assim como a 13.04 são versões de testes.
<chouga> O que vem a ser isto?
<chouga> Versões para testar novos recursos
<Bolcont> chouga: Entendo.
<Bolcont> chouga: já carregou!
<chouga> Entretanto, muitos destes recursos NÃO estão totalmente prontos e  em algumas ocasiões travam ou não funcionam como esperado.
<Bolcont> chouga: descupe-me, minha internet é pessima
<chouga> Por isso, o mais recomendado é usar versões LTS(Longo Tempo de Suporte)
<chouga> Você sabia que a Google só usa versões LTS do Ubuntu?
<chouga> Eu mesmo só uso estas versões
<chouga> São muito boas e estáveis.
<Bolcont> chouga: Então vc acha melhor Eu formatar e instalar uma versão mais antiga!
<chouga> sim
<Bolcont> chouga: já viu a imágem?
<chouga> Acho que vai lhe poupar muuuuuuuuuuito tempo
<chouga> me mande o link
<Bolcont> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img191/2171/capturadetelade20130530.png
<chouga> http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/191/capturadetelade20130530.png
<chouga> olhe isso
<chouga> Aumente a resolução
<chouga> Você upou numa resolução muito pequena
<chouga> Não consigo ver nada
<Bolcont> chouga: descupe!
<chouga> relaxa
<chouga> Eu editei a imagem e deu para ver...
<Bolcont> chouga: vou fazer tudo de novo
<chouga> Não precisa
<chouga> Eu já editei a imagem aqui no meu sistema
<chouga> No seu parece que não tem....
<chouga> Vou lhe mandar o meu
<chouga> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/2171/capturadetelade20130530.png
<chouga> viu?
<Bolcont> chouga: está abrindo. Essa minha net a pessoa fica quase louco (demora muito), para outro é terapia. kkk
<chouga> Estas fazendo outras coisas?
<chouga> Baixando músicas, vendo vídeo, jogando?
<Bolcont> chouga: sim, baixando um aplicativo
<Bolcont> chouga: realmente, estou vendo que o seu tem drives adcionais
<chouga> Bolcont, vai por mim, tire esta versão e instale o uma LTS
<chouga> Qual é o seu processador?
<Bolcont> chouga: core i3
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Baixe esta: www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<chouga> Deixe baixando APENAS A IMAGEM
<chouga> Cancela TUDO
<chouga> Vai formatar, para que baixar aplicativo?
<Bolcont> chouga: qual a versão que vc ultiliza?
<chouga> Essa que lhe passei
<Bolcont> chouga; vou deixar para baixar lá no IFRN, pois a internet é bem melhor.
<chouga> Você que sabe
<Bolcont> chouga: é de 64 bits?
<chouga> sim
<Bolcont> chouga: Essa versão não tem a barra de rolagem lateral?
<chouga> sim, todas as versões desde a 11.04 tem
<chouga> Essa "barra lateral” faz parte do ambiente gráfico do Ubuntu chamado Unity.
<Bolcont> chouga: então essa versão que me passas-te, é que versão?
<chouga> 12.04.2
<Bolcont> chouga: Ok. Quando Eu formatar, tenho que salvar logo meus aquivos em outro dispositivo (hd externo)?
<chouga> Salve seus arquivos agora
<chouga> Pois quando formatar será apagado TUDO que estiver no HD
<Bolcont> chouga: não estou com o HD agora.
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> como assim?
<chouga> Estas rodando por LIve-CD?
<chouga> *Estás
<Bolcont> chouga: Não estou entendendo. meus arquivos estão no meu notebook
<chouga> Meu caro, o seu notebook também tem HD
<Bolcont> chouga: têm
<chouga> eu sei que tem
<chouga> não fiz uma pergunta, fiz uma afirmação
<Bolcont> chouga: Então quando Eu formatar... não necessariamente apagará os aquivos que alí estejam?!
<chouga> TODAS as informações no seu notebook serão apagadas com a formatação, por isso, recomendo que, se tens arquivos importantes, salve eles em outro local agora.
<Bolcont> chouga: Certo.
<Bolcont> chouga: Desculpe-me, pela leiguice. Obrigado, pelos esclarecimetos e ajuda. Atenciosamente, Leonardo, Caicó-RN.
<Bolcont> chouga: Vou fazer o que me recomendou!
<chouga> Bolcont, sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela sua confiança
<chouga> Qualquer dúvida estamos aqui para ajudar
<Bolcont> chouga: Fico Feliz e Grato!
<chouga> alguma outra dúvida?
<Bolcont> chouga: não só essa mesma. Estava com um problema, más "hggdh", conseguiu me guiar hoje pela manhã. Fique com Deus! Não me canso de agradecer!
<chouga> Bolcont, sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela sua confiança
<chouga> Qualquer dúvida estamos aqui para ajudar
<chouga> Alguém mais precisa de ajuda?
<Bolcont> chouga: Se todos os meios modernos de interação (internet), fosse usado com esse fim, esse proprósito, o mundo seria outro. Más bem, cada um tentando fazer sua parte com um pouco de conciencia.
<chouga> Concordo
<chouga> Mas, é aquilo
<chouga> Cada um faz o que acha certo fazer.
<chouga> Eu acho o seguinte: "Quem não vive pra servir, não serve pra viver."
<Bolcont> chouga: sempre que entrarei nesse chart, vou tentar falar com você ou hggdh.
<chouga> Ok, fico grato pelo reconhecimento...
<chouga> Bolcont, posso lhe dar algumas dicas?
<Bolcont> chouga: esse lema é usado pelos radioamadores de minha cidade... inclusive sou radioamador (PU7 LBG)
<Bolcont> chouga: inclusive, Escotista de coração também. Meus filhos aderiram ao movimento Escoteiro.
<chouga> Entendo...
<chouga> Eu fui desbravador
<Bolcont> chouga: quais as dicas?
<chouga> Existem diversos sites que visam propagar o conhecimento Linux
<chouga> Recomendo que você comece a visitar alguns deles.
<chouga> Quer os links?
<Bolcont> chouga: Quero sim!
<chouga> br-linux.org/
<chouga> www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<chouga> http://sejalivre.org/
<chouga> orgulhogeek.net/
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<chouga> www.sempreupdate.com.br
<chouga> No "Viva o Linux" existem MILHARES de arquivos sobre os mais variados temas
<chouga> Aprendo MUito com estes sites
<chouga> Crei que também será útil para você
<Bolcont> chouga: segunda, estarei iniciando um curso no IFRN, e lá conheço um professor(engenheiro), que disse-me que ai ministar um curso especpífico do Linux,
<chouga> *Creio
<chouga> legal...
<chouga> Eu cheguei a palestrar na FAETEC algumas vezes.
<chouga> Sou do Rio de Janeiro
<Bolcont> Esse professor de Engenhara da computação (moises souto) ele ganhou um prémio pelu um projeto e estava par ir aplesenta-lo na USP
<chouga> legal...
<Bolcont> *pelo
<chouga> http://www.moisessouto.com.br/
 * chouga is away: Estou ocupado
<Bolcont> chouga: É ele mesmo.
<chouga> Bolcont, tenho que sair agora...
<chouga> Vou ao supermercado
<chouga> Se tiveres ai quando eu voltar
<chouga> Vou deixar o micro ligado
 * chouga is away: Estou ocupado
<Bolcont> chouga: Amigo, tenha uma boa tarde. Obrigado. Falaremos mais tarde.
<chouga> Estou de volta!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Pablo_> alguém do brasil
<Bolcont> sim
<Melckior> Sim
<ecanto> sim
<Pablo_> estou com problemas para compilar um driver de placa de captura
<Pablo_> e uma placa techwell 6800
<Pablo_> alguem tem uma dica
<Pablo_> fucionava bem nas outras distro tipo ubuntu 12.00 e mais antigas
<Pablo_> agora que instalei o 13.04 não funciona
<Pablo_> tenho os modulos mas da erro
<Pablo___> Caiu aqui viu
<Pablo___> mas voltei se alguem viu as mensagens me ajude
<Pablo___> estou com problemas para compilar um drive
<Pablo___> Poxa alguem pode ajudar
<omelete> aparece algum erro?
<Pablo___> aparece vou postar
<Pablo___> make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-22-generic/build M=/home/pablo/Área de Trabalho/tw68-v2 modules make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:103: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support make[1]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `de'.  Pare. make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' make: ** [all] Erro 2
<Pablo___> isso depois que eu dou make install
<Pablo___> é um modulo de uma placa de captura
<omelete> vc fez .configure, make, make install?
<Pablo___> .configure não fiz nao pera ai que ja volto
<Marlon> Olá, boa noite
<Marlon> estou baixando o ubunto e quero saber se tem como mexer nele sem precisar de instalar no meu pc
<Pablo___> o .configure comando não encotrado
<Pablo___> Marlon tem sim e so baixar grava cd ou usb e so alegria
<Pablo___> da pra fazer um live cd sabe
<omelete> Pablo___,  ñ veio nenhum README junto?
<Pablo___> veio mas tipo num fala nadas
<Pablo___> os drivers são de 2009 KKKKK
<hggdh> Pablo___: alias, o comando seria ./configure, não .configure
<Pablo___> é tentei ele no makefile mas nada
<Marlon> outra duvida queria usar ele sem instalar, mas ele vai consegui reconhecer todos os drives do pc?
<omelete> isso, ./confiugre, foi typo meu
<Marlon> ?
<Pablo___> sim a maioria sim grande parte
<Marlon> Obrigado :D
<Pablo___> qual a sua intenção com este live cd?????
<Marlon> Primeira vez que vou mxher nesse sistema operacional
<Marlon> peguei um livro aqui ai estava falando sobre o ubuntu
<Marlon> ai fiquei com curiosidade em saber como funciona essas coisas
<hggdh> Pablo___: se não há um "configure" então a maior chance é que tenhas que rodar autoconf & amigos. Daí só com instruções. Veja se tens um INSTALL, ReadMe*, ou similar
<Pablo___> como funciona esse auto conf
<Pablo___> olha o conteudo do readme
<Pablo___> The files in this subdirectory should be able to be used to compile and install a driver for the TW6800-series chipset.  In order to do this compilation, the system being used for compilation should contain the current kernel sources, or at least the "kernel-headers" and the "kernel-development" packages (different names may be used for these on different distrubutions).   Current Status - 13 September 2009 10:30am HK Time ----
<Pablo___> eu não posso colocar todo o texto mas tipo sei la bem evasivo
<Pablo___> no ubuntu 11.04
<Pablo___> eu fazia o make && make install e so alegria
<Pablo___> agora não
<hggdh> Pablo___: (1) isto é meio velho... (2) o que ocorre quando tentas um make?
<Pablo___> make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-22-generic/build M=/home/pablo/Área de Trabalho/tw68-v2 modules make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:103: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support make[1]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `de'.  Pare. make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' make: ** [all] Erro 2
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Pablo___: por favor use pastebin. O que recebi aqui foi uma única linha
<Pablo___> make -C /lib/modules/3.8.0-22-generic/build M=/home/pablo/Área de Trabalho/tw68-v2 modules make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:103: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support make[1]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `de'.  Pare. make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic' make: ** [all] Erro 2
<hggdh> Pablo___: este é um kernel de 32 bits ou de 64?
<Pablo___> 64
<Pablo___> pastebin
<Pablo___> veio não sei usar o pastebin
<hggdh> !pastebin | Pablo___
<ubotu-br> Pablo___: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Pablo___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718256/
<hggdh> Pablo___: tente 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Pablo___> resultado do make install http://paste.ubuntu.com/5718258/
<hggdh> Pablo___: o make install não mostrará coisa alguma diferente
<Pablo___> ta baixando pera ai que ja posto o resultado
<Pablo___> ja baixou e o erro continua
<Pablo___> [<hggdh> o erro continua
<hggdh> Pablo___: mesmo erro?
<Pablo___> sim memso erro
<hggdh> Pablo___: então não sei, estou fora de kernel a muito tempo. A mensagem diz que a configuração é para um kernel de 32bits, mas estás usando um 64bits... Pode estar faltando algo de multiarch, mas nao sei, realmente
<Pablo___> multiarch o que é isso???
<hggdh> Pablo___: possibilita usar 64 bits como base, e programas de 32 bits
<hggdh> Pablo___: de qualquer forma -- se a data de liberação deste modulo é, realmente, 2009, eu iria atrás de atualização. Muita coisa mudou no kernel de 2009 para cá
<Pablo___> eu sei mas tipo e uma placa de captura bem vagabunda sabe
<Pablo___> tipo pra instalar o multiarch e so pelo apt-get install
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<paladinn> sistematico
<chouga> ...?
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> paladinn, Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2013-05-31
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<sistematico> Na verdade eu preciso.
<sistematico> chouga, Como rodar um comando no início do XChat?
<chouga> Qual o comando?
<chouga> sistematico?
<sistematico> systemctl start znc
<sistematico> ou
<sistematico> systemctl start znc.service
<sistematico> chouga, Eu uso um Proxy IRC.
<sistematico> E quando o abro o X-Chat, o ZNC precisa estar iniciado.
<sistematico> Então eu abro um terminal, escrevo systemctl  start znc, só depois eu posso abrir o X-Chat.
<sistematico> Gostaria que o próprio X-Chat disparasse o comando.
<chouga> Já foi nas configurações do X-Chat?
<chouga> O X-Chat já esta defasado, não acha?
<chouga> Última atualização foi feita em 2010
<chouga> Por que não usas um melhor "suportado" como o HexChat?
<chouga> E ele tem diversas opções quanto ao uso de proxy...
<NETfellow> chouga, serio? se for vou trocar
<sistematico> chouga, Bem legal sua dica, só que esse HexChat nada mais é que um fork do X-Chat :)
<chouga> E dai?
<chouga> O Ubuntu nada mais é do que um "fork" do Debian
<chouga> E por isso ele é menor ou pior?
<sistematico> Não sei, não uso nenhum dos dois :)
<NETfellow> chouga, na verdade o ubuntu e mais uma distro com uma politica diferente ele não e um fork do debian
<sistematico> Mentira, o Debian eu até que uso de vez em quando ;P
<NETfellow> sistematico, usa o que ai? arch?
<sistematico> NETfellow, Por vezes.
<chouga> NETfellow, pelo visto você não sabe o que é um "fork"
<sistematico> heh
<NETfellow> chouga, fork e uma tentativa de criar um software baseada numa versão antiga ou extinta de outro software
<NETfellow> chouga, exemplo mate
<chouga> fork é quando por algum motivo (filosófico, financeiro ou qualquer coisa do gênero) se pega um programa e o modifica para determinada necessidade.
<sistematico> NETfellow, Nem sempre.
<sistematico> Fork quer dizer bifurcação, quando você pega o código, altera e distribui.
<NETfellow> sistematico, mas na maioria das vezes
<sistematico> Só isso.
<chouga> O Debian é uma excelente distro, mas não é tão amigável, nem tão atualizada.
<NETfellow> chouga, pois é o debian ta dando uma surra no meu ubuntu tunado....
<sistematico> Sabem o quer dizer a palavra "Ubuntu"?
<chouga> Eu escrevi um Wiki sobre isso
<sistematico> chouga, Prosiga.
<sistematico> chouga, Prossiga.
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Filosofia
<chouga> NETfellow, quanto a isso creio possível sim...
<chouga> O Debian sempre foi focado na estabilidade e qualidade
<sistematico> chouga, Não, a verdadeira origem da palavra é outra.
<sistematico> chouga, Você ainda não conhece o real significado da palavra Ubuntu.
<chouga> Não me admira(se bem configurado) que seja mais veloz que o UBuntu
<NETfellow> chouga, eu ainda não fui para o debian devido a uma falha no forum brasileiro
<sistematico> chouga, Me permite explicar?
<chouga> Na verdade, acho improvável, mas tente...
<sistematico> Ubuntu is an ancient African word that means "I can't configure Debian".
<sistematico> haiehaueaheiauehaieuaehiaeuaheiauehaieauehaiea
<NETfellow> sistematico, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<chouga> Não me leve a mal mas, não
<sistematico> Brincadeira pessoal. Não briguem comigo.
<sistematico> :P
<NETfellow> sistematico, o debian e facil de configurar na verdade a unica coisa que achei dificil foi purgar alguns ambientes graficos
<chouga> NETfellow, usaste o Ubuntu alguma vez?
<NETfellow> chouga, estou no ubuntu agora
<chouga> E já usaste o Debian alguma vez?
<NETfellow> chouga, ja usei uma 5 vezes mas eu voltei pro ubuntu
<chouga> Viu porque há a necessidade de fork?
<chouga> A maioria dos usuários do Ubuntu ao usarem outra distro acabam voltando para o Ubuntu.
<omelete> debian é uma distro tranquila de usar
<NETfellow> chouga, eu estou migrando aos poucos para o debian
<omelete> parei de usar na epoca por causa do audio, mas tb ñ sabia q tinha outras alternativas de sistema de audio
<chouga> Eu "disse" a maioria, não todos
<chouga> Na minha visão, acho que o Debian não é um sistema para desktop
<chouga> Acho que ele é imbatível nos servidores
<NETfellow> chouga, na verdade ele e mais para server mesmo
<chouga> Acho que nos desktop o Ubuntu imbatível
<sistematico> É nada.
<sistematico> :)
<NETfellow> sistematico, faz parte do forum debian? tenho um problema la um pouco estranho
<paladinn> ai vc se engana chouga
<chouga> Por que?
<sistematico> NETfellow, Eu ajudo lá, não faço parte não.
<chouga> Me dê razões para duvidar da minha afirmação...
<sistematico> chouga, Debian é nota 10 pra Desktop, é que o Stable tem versões um pouco antigas, mas o testing e o experimental tem versão mais modernas que o Ubuntu.
<NETfellow> sistematico, eh.....desculpe men mas posso tentar resolver um probleminha com vocÊ?
<sistematico> chouga, É um engano enorme achar que o Debian só apps velhos.
<chouga> Nunca disse isso
<chouga> Falei que ele é focado na estabilidade
<sistematico> <chouga> O Debian é uma excelente distro, mas não é tão amigável, nem tão atualizada.
<sistematico> Falou com outras palavras, mas falou.
<chouga> E, por conta disso não é tão atualizada
<chouga> NÃO
<chouga> Os testing e backports do Debian são tão atuais quanto o Ubuntu
<chouga> Agora, roda eles no sistema para ver a diferença
<chouga> Parece até outro programa
<chouga> Como disse, o Debian é focado na estabilidade e qualidade dos softwares
<chouga> Mas isso é muuuuuuuuuuito ruim quando vemos placas de vídeos, placas mãe e etc entrando no mercado e o sistema não suporta
<chouga> É ai que entra o Ubuntu
<chouga> me roda uma GTX no Debian...
<chouga> entendem o meu ponto de vista?
<chouga> Acho que estabilidade é requisito principal para servidor
<chouga> Para desktop o requisito principal é "suporte"
<chouga> Quantos vem aqui para saberem como instalar o driver da hd radeon mais atual
<chouga> Já perdi a conta
<NETfellow> chouga, umas 2 ou tres vezes
<b4cKdOoR> boa noite galera..alguém pode me informar se o esmerald fuciona no unity
<chouga> b4cKdOoR, acho que não
<chouga> estou pesquisando e até agora nada...
<chouga> Não seria melhor usar o compiz?
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, queria colocar transparencia nas janelas...já estou usando o compiz..
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/myunity-altere-o-unity-de-forma-intuitiva
<chouga> Acho que este software irá ajudar...
<chouga> Ou o Ubuntu Tweak
<chouga> O último eu recomendo mais...
<chouga> Ele é mais estável
<b4cKdOoR> chouga, valeu
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<NETfellow> chouga,eh não
<chouga> NETfellow, o que você quis dizer quando escreveu: "umas 2 ou tres vezes"
<NETfellow> chouga, bem teve uma vez que apareceu tres vezes pessoas querendo instalar drivers proprietarios
<chouga> três vezes?
<chouga> kkk
<chouga> Parece que não frequenta muito o canal
<omelete> driver proprietario só pra qm vai jogar ou usar aquelas firulas
<NETfellow> chouga, meu pai frequenta mais aqui eu bem e a 5 vez que eu estou aqui
<omelete> se ñ vai fzr isso o driver open funciona mto bem
<chouga> O que mais tem são pessoas pedindo para instalarem drivers
<chouga> A questão não é essa.
<chouga> Você compra uma placa de vídeo e ficarás limitado ao driver livre.
<chouga> E o dinheiro gasto?
<chouga> O mínimo que se espera é que você usufrua do seu equipamento para QUALQUER FIM, não somente para “jogar”.
<omelete> como disse, se ñ vai jogar ou usar aquelas firulas, nem precisa instalar driver proprietario, o open funciona mto bem
<chouga> Eu por exemplo, não jogo, mas tenho uma NVIDIA GT610
<chouga> placa de entrada, mas tem uma potência sinistra.
<NETfellow> chouga, se não joga me da essa placa pra mim
<omelete> minha aqui é uma 210
<chouga> Eu uso para me entreter.
<chouga> Vídeos, fotos e etc...
<omelete> gastou dinheiro sem precisar
<chouga> A diferença entre o driver livre e proprietário(PARA ESTA PLACA) é sensível.
<chouga> Na verdade, não
<chouga> Com ela eu garando um vídeo funcionando bem até três versões LTS do Ubuntu
<chouga> Isso contando com os avanços tecnológicos em geral...
<chouga> Hoje, eu ajudei um rapaz que tinha um FX8xxx e uma HD7750
<chouga> e usava Ubuntu
<chouga> Acha que ele jogaria o dinheiro fora usando o driver livre?
<chouga> Enfim.. saindo.. até pessoal!
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: sabe algum site de referencia para python?
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-, http://pyscript.blogspot.com.br
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-, pythonbrasil , #python
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-, google em geral..digita python course ou python curso , python tutorial etc
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: obrigado.
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-, ta civilizado agora?
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: sim
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: estou fazendo umas GUI em C tambem ^^
<s0n1c-> tava loko pra te mostrar, te interessa?
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-, mostrae
<paladinn> s0n1c-, bi ?
<s0n1c-> paladinn: eae paladino xD
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: perae...
<paladinn> s0n1c-, #software-livre
<s0n1c-> estou banido la paladinn , eu acho
<converge> q ambiente gráfico vcs estao usando ?
<paladinn> ambiente gráfico é para os fracos
<paladinn> quer janelas go windows
<andretyn> ou ubuntu:)
<s0n1c-> andretyn: kkkk
<andretyn> s0n1c-, ;D
<converge> heheh
<converge> paladinn: n viaja
<omelete> outro dia em outro canal,  puxa tem 5 anos q uso linux e ñ sabia disso, na verdade tem 5 anos q vc usa kde/gnome
<alexgf> olá pessoas, a imagem de fundo do lightdm da minha conta não muda conforme o papel de parede, fica sempre o padrão. Com os outros usuários esse problema nao acontece. Alguem sabe como solucionar esse problema?
<converge> to acostumado com osx, vai ser difícil me acostumar com gnome kk
<andretyn> converge, o unity é uma copia do osx, meia boca, mas copia:/
<s0n1c-> converge: nunca gostei do gnome, seja a distro que for, prefiro um fluxbox
<converge> andretyn: to usando debian, n curto o unity
<andretyn> converge, taca nele o cairo-dock e retira o painel de baixo, fica quase igual:)
<converge> eu fico pensando, a maioria dos programas q eu vou usar sao p/ gtk, usar o fluxbox com gtk fica meio feio
<converge> andretyn: nao to mais encontrando a opcao p/ remover a barra d baixo, sabe onde fica?
<converge> antigamente era botao direito ou soh mover
<andretyn> converge, nem sei qual o gerenciador de janela q o debian usa como default, eh o gnome?
<converge> andretyn: tbm nao sei, instalei o sistema basico e fui adicionando pacote por pacote p/ instalar o gnome
<andretyn> qual a versao do gnome? converge
<converge> andretyn: 3.4.2
<andretyn> converge, tenta apertar o botao ctrl e o botao direito do mouse ao mesmo tempo!
<converge> nada..
<andretyn> converge, nem aparece menu do painel!
<andretyn> faz tempo que eu não uso o gnome antigo, o ubuntu me viciou em usar pacotes testing:))
<andretyn> ou sid:))
<converge> hehe
<converge> dor d cabeça
<andretyn> se bem que toh no 12.04 e não vou sair daqui por uns bons anos :-D
<converge> punk é usar debian com testing
<converge> todo dia um pepino novo pra resolver hehe
<andretyn> sim, mas tem com resolver, no ubuntu vc tem que esperar muito tempo, ou eles abandonam o programa ou trocam direto...
<andretyn> tipo o programa gwibber, eles trocaram pq era um b0st@...
<converge> mas ubuntu tem lançamento a cada 6 meses
<andretyn> sim, converge, mas quem usa uma LTS, tem que ficar procurando substitutos para o programas que vem por default...
<converge> lts?
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: nao vai nem comentar sobre meu codezinho la?
<andretyn> o ubuntu 12.04 é uma distribuição lts
<converge> long term support
<converge> anyway, a gente cria problema onde n tem
<andretyn> converge, sim
<xGrind> s0n1c-, eae filhote
<andretyn> converge, mas as novas distribuições do ubuntu eu não gostei... tem muito bugs para meu gosto:)
<converge> meu amor é com debian, ubuntu p/ mim é frufru demais
<converge> mas eu entro aqui pq vcs sao gente boa
<s0n1c-> eae xGrind xD
<vitorlobo> s0n1c-,  po..legal..parabéns vc ta chegando onde quer
<xGrind> bom do Ubuntu é q tem ppa. mesmo sendo LTS, você pode ter a ultima versao da distro. ou procura um PPA, ou baixa o codigo fonte, ou .deb
<andretyn> converge, usei o debian por muitos anos, mas o ubuntu é legal...
<converge> xGrind: ppa?
<xGrind> converge, repositorios extras, pessoais
<converge> xGrind: ah sim, mas isso vem do debian
<andretyn> converge, tem de tudo nos ppa' s
<converge> antigamente era normal ter meia duzia de repos. pessoal p/ pode usar gnome atualizado, etc
<s0n1c-> vitorlobo: devagar, mas sempre...
<andretyn> converge, sim... mas não tem as ferramentas para reverter os arquivos instalados, o ppas tem isso, eh uma mão na roda
<converge> to desanimado com esse desktop do linux, a coisa n evolui
<converge> to tentando abrir o gnome-shell no meu pentium 4 a mais de 3min
<converge> gnome classic ta esquisito, feio, kde nunca gostei
<converge> fora isso é projeto experimental
<andretyn> converge, programa novo para maquina nova, se vc que leveza, instala o lxde ou enlighte
<converge> n curto a usabilidade deles
<converge> vo fica com o gnome classic mesmo e ver o q acontece
<andretyn> converge, ou, soh uma sugestão:), compra uma maquina nova!!!
<converge> hehe, eu curto osx, linux soh pra servidor
<converge> mas como sobrou uma maquina aqui resolvi dar uma olhada pra ver como ta
<andretyn> converge, tem com deixar o proprio unity leve, tem que desabilitar os programas que rodam por default, fica leve, vai por min
<converge> andretyn: n curto, dps q vc usa osx fica mt exigente
<andretyn> converge, sim, a apple faz uma otimização quase perfeita, programa a programa, para rodar legal na maquina deles, mas mesmo assim, o pessoal sempre compra mais memoria para o osx
<converge> andretyn: concordo
<converge> to com 8g d memoria, mas fica um aviao
<andretyn> converge, e ainda tem como fazer o osx rodar mais rapido, somente otimizando ou retirando programas... mas vc deve saber mais disso q eu:))
 * andretyn ouvindo o podcast "Hora do Mac"
<s0n1c-_> acredita que dumpei pra ver todos os nomes dos dirs
<s0n1c-_> e salvei tudo
<s0n1c-_> varias coisas
<s0n1c-_> eu ia estudar ele por ali mesmo
<s0n1c-_> mas parei... tentei por nas vm nao rola, no pc nao rolou
<s0n1c-_> tenso.. ai desanimei e deixe pra la
<converge> falando sozinho s0n1c- ?
<reggara> Boa noite
<reggara> Alguém aí tem um aces aspire, estou com um problema para configurar o teclado numérico
<reggara> acer
<Melckior> Boa Noite
<kakarotodev> drive para nvidia MX400 please :)
<kakarotodev> eu preciso compilar um drive para nvidia MX400
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom ida
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<leonardi> Alguém pode me ondiciar um host de sites gratuito??
<leonardi> Entre esses, qual é mais estável? "v110", "hostinger" ou "freewebhostingarea"?
<leonardi> ...?
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<MESSIKELTON> IAE GALERA
<MESSIKELTON> OI
<chouga> Bom dia MESSIKELTON!
<MESSIKELTON> BOM DIA  chouga!
<MESSIKELTON> como vai
<MESSIKELTON> ?
<MESSIKELTON> ??????????
<MESSIKELTON> ?
<chouga> Tudo bem...
<MESSIKELTON> oque fas ai?
<MESSIKELTON> ???????????????
<chouga> O que se faz em um canal IRC voltado para ubuntu?
<MESSIKELTON> nd mn oi gabi
<MESSIKELTON> !
<chouga> MESSIKELTON, és brasileiro?
<MESSIKELTON> sim e vc? chouga?
<chouga> Sim, sou brasileiro. Em que estado você nasceu?
<chouga> Eu jurei que era estrangeiro pelo português...
<chouga> Melhora isso ae, ok?
<chouga> Se fosse estrangeiro ainda tinha uma desculpa, mas brasileiro não...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<MESSIKELTON> a pdc mn
<chouga> ...?
 * chouga is away: Estou ocupado
<juniormendonca> acorda povo! auishdiuah
<juniormendonca> kubuntu 12.04 ... KGet não abre. alguem ja passou por isso?
<hggdh> juniormendonca: tente iniciar de um terminal; é provável que vejas alguns erros lá
<sagat> bom dia , eu estou rodando o xubuntu em um notebook itautec A7520  tentei o som pelo alsamixer mas não sai , alguem poderia me dar uma dica
<sagat> obrigado
<juniormendonca> hggdh: pelo terminal, com sudo rodou
<hggdh> juniormendonca: kget não deveria necessitar sudo. O que ocorre *sem* sudo?
<juniormendonca> hggdh: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<juniormendonca> kget is already running!
<juniormendonca> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<juniormendonca> 'already running...
<juniormendonca> mas nao apareceu na bandeja e nem na barra
<newuser_> olá
<hggdh> juniormendonca: ps -aef | grep kget -- retorna algo?
<newuser_> alguém podia me ajudar com uma duvida bem simples?
<newuser_> não precisa ser muito bom pra responder
<newuser_> na verdade duas duvidas
<hggdh> !alguem | newuser_
<ubotu-br> newuser_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<juniormendonca> sim
<newuser_> !alguem teste
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'alguem teste' not found
<juniormendonca> hggdh: sim
<hggdh> juniormendonca: perfeito. O que é retornado?
<juniormendonca> hggdh: 1000      5632  5515  0 11:21 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto kget
<newuser_> 1) não consigo me registrar no fórum do ubuntu-pt nem do ubuntu-br, aparece "Visitante, você foi banido deste fórum!"
<hggdh> juniormendonca: ok, isto é apenas o nosso próprio 'ps'
<newuser_> 2) o ubuntu nao reconhece o meu pendrive nem o meu cartao SD (mas isso eu poderia pesquisar no forum sozinho... =P)
<newuser_> eu nao quero dar SPAM, são essas as duvidas e eu nao sei usar IRC direito
<hggdh> newuser_: aparentemente existe um ban contra o nick que usaste
<newuser_> hggdh, como posso mandar mensagem pessoal pra você como vc fez/
<newuser_> ?
<hggdh> newuser_: para este caso, só contactando os moderadores dos fora
<juniormendonca> afs.. como pode ver nao entendo mto.. kkk
<hggdh> newuser_: acabas de mandar-me uma mensagem pessoal :-)
<hggdh> (e eu fix o mesmo)
<hggdh> s/fix/fiz/
<newuser_> mas não entendo pq me baniriam...eu nao fiz nada...
<hggdh> newuser_: aqui certamente não vamos saber também...
<newuser_> hahaha ok, bom ponto...
<newuser_> mas não entendo como eu não posso fazer nada
<newuser_> eu nao posso criar uma nova conta
<newuser_> esse ubuntu é recem formatado
<newuser_> eu mudei de país
<newuser_> de IP, de tudo
<hggdh> mas não de nick? Ou email?
<newuser_> não acho que eu esteja bloqueado
<newuser_> não, eu simplesmente tento clicar em "registrar-se"
<newuser_> sem estar logado nem nada
<newuser_> e aparece "visitante, você foi banido deste fórum"
<newuser_> e o meu nome nem era visitante entende?
<newuser_> parece que o usuario 'visitante' foi banido, e como pra se registrar eu tenho que ser visitante, então eu não posso fazer nada
<hggdh> newuser_: talvez seja um ban no IP, ou no hostname. Mas, novamente, só falando com os moderadores dos fora
<hggdh> newuser_: qual a URL para o forum?
<newuser_> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?action=register
<newuser_> eu nunca recebi nenhuma mensagem me informando que eu fui banido...
<hggdh> newuser_: aqui eu recebo "Olá, Visitante. Faça o login ou registre-se."
<newuser_> até aí tudo bem...mas quando eu tento clicar em registre-se
<newuser_> a janela de registro nao abre
<newuser_> aparece "ocorreu um erro!" embaixo
<hggdh> newuser_: aqui "registre-se" simplesmente re-desenha a janela, e troca o captcha
<newuser_> não tem captcha aqui...
<hggdh> newuser_: podes estar a bloquear algo -- Javascript, ou outros
<newuser_> é verdade
<newuser_> deu problema com o Google Chrome, agora tentei abrir pelo firefox e deu o mesmo problema
<newuser_> acabei de tentar com o windows virtual e deu o mesmo problema
<hggdh> newuser_: pois então realmente não sei
<rootpt> Boas gente.. Estou a usar o ubuntu 13.04 e preciso de navegar pelas pastas (sem ser pela consola) como root, tem algum modo de fazer isso ?
<newuser_> hggdh, um amigo meu disse q aparece a mesma coisa pra ele
<rootpt> Alguém sabe responder a minha dúvida?
<rootpt> Esqueçam, ja' consegui :)
<FabioPratta> Fala Galera
<FabioPratta> Boa TardE!
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar , o audio do meu ubuntu não sai
<sagat> ?
<sagat> alguem ai pode ao menos indicar onde posso ver algo sobre audio do ubuntu
<sagat> ja que  depois que fiz o update do ubuntu 12.04 paro de funcionar o audio
<sagat> meu notebook é um itautec w7520
<corollaries> Pessoal, pra quê serve o diretório /home? E swap?
<corollaries> Ninguém nunca está on ._.
<Math__> Onde acho as config minimas para rodar o ubuntu?
<chouga> boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> estou com um problema com o pacote
<chouga> ivanbajr, qual é o seu problema?
<ivanbajr> criador de disco inicializável do ubuntu 13.04
<chouga> o que exatamente queres fazer?
<ivanbajr> estou tentando fazer um pendrive bootavel
<ivanbajr> com uma iso do ubuntu
<ivanbajr> só que no final da bug
<ivanbajr> ele pede para reportar o errro
<ivanbajr> erro
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Não sei se sabes mas, existem diversas alternativas, melhores diga-se de passagem, para se criar um pen-drive bootável com o Ubuntu.
<chouga> Vou lhe dar os links
<chouga> Estou pesquisando...
<chouga> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<sistematico> O próprio Ubuntu recomenda outro aplicativo.
<sistematico> ivanbajr, Vai na página de download do Ubuntu que tem um programinha bem legal.
<sistematico> BTW, eu ainda prefiro via dd.
<chouga> Não é verdade, o UBuntu já vem com um programa no própio sistema, mas não quer dizer que é melhor
<sistematico> ivanbajr, dd if=imagem.img of=/dev/[dispositivo]
<chouga> Ou você acha o rhythmbox melhor que o VLC
<chouga> ...?
<ivanbajr> ok
<sistematico> ivanbajr, Só cuidado pra não errar esse dispositivo, aí.
<sistematico> chouga, Acho.
<ivanbajr> o estranho e que antes na 12.10 ele estava muito bem
<chouga> vish, tá mal...
<sistematico> chouga, VLC é pra assistir vídeos né amigo.
<chouga> vish, ta mal mesmo
<chouga> VLC faz TUDO
<sistematico> chouga, Com o rhythmbox dá pra editar a ID3 da música.
<chouga> VLC também
<sistematico> chouga, Organizar a biblioteca, etc, etc..
<chouga> VLC também
<sistematico> chouga, BTW, eu não uso nenhum dos dois.
<chouga> Enfim... gosto é gosto
<sistematico> chouga, Gosto não se discute, se está contente usando o VLC pra ouvir música, está ótimo.
<chouga> Ok, mas fatos não se discute...
<sistematico> BTW, eu uso MPlayer pra assistir filmes e o mpd pra ouvir música.
<chouga> É a mesma coisa do Windows satisfazer as necessidades de alguém...
<sistematico> chouga, Gostei bastante do Hexchat que você recomendou.
<sistematico> Bem melhor que o Xchat mesmo, não conhecia.
<chouga> Pode até satisfazer, mas ainda sim o Linux é melhor.
<chouga> Que bom...
<chouga> Uso o HexChat já algum tempo...
<chouga> Acho ele muito bom...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<sistematico> chouga, Você é novo por aqui?
<chouga> Depende do que consideras novo...
<chouga> 3 meses é novo para você?
<ivanbajr> calma colegas
<chouga> ..?
<ivanbajr> tenho linux desde o conectiva 5
<chouga> "calma colegas"?
<ivanbajr> e estou aprendendo
<chouga> alguém perguntou alguma coisa?
<chouga> cada um...
<xGrind> chouga, você é oq aqui?
<chouga> frequentador?
<chouga> por que?
<xGrind> <chouga> boa tarde a todos!
<xGrind> <chouga> alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> educação?
<chouga> Eu tento ajudar o máximo que posso...
<xGrind> acho que quando alguem precisa de ajuda, essa pessoa pede. não precisa ficar ficar escrevendo isso toda hora no canal
<sistematico> xGrind, Ele está tentando ajudar, não desmotive o menino :D
<chouga> Na teoria da certo, na prática a história é outra
<chouga> Antes que você diga algo, EU LI TODAS as colunas da Wiki no Ubuntu
<chouga> Eu sei que lá eles recomendam você fazer a sua pergunta direto e tudo mais
<chouga> Mas, acredite, muitas pessoas ficam com vergonha de perguntar "na lata".
<chouga> Mas quando alguém inicia a conversa com um “alguém precisa de ajuda?”, as pessoas se sentem mais confortadas.
<chouga> Eu mesmo quando entrei achei que o canal era habitado por fantasmas, pois ninguém “falava” nada.
<sistematico> FreeBOTnode.
<chouga> Ah, só para constar, eu faço parte do time se documentação do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> chouga, Se acostume, todos aqui só leem =]
<sistematico> Que bom.
<chouga> sistematico, percebo...
<chouga> Mas tento mudar isso...
<chouga> E creio que consigo algumas vezes...
<sistematico> é...
 * sistematico detach
<xGrind> chouga, eu coordeno o time de tradução do Xfce, ajudo na tradução do Ubuntu e sou redator do SempreUpdate
<chouga> legal... acompanho o seu site
<chouga> Você é o Michael?
<xGrind> sim
<chouga> o careca?
<chouga> rs
<xGrind> https://translations.xfce.org/accounts/profile/xGrind/
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> Não entendi nada, porque do link?
<chouga> Não estou duvidando de você.
<chouga> Até porque, se você estivesse mentindo, mudaria o quê?
<leo_> Estou querendo instalar a versão 13.04 do ubuntu, atualmente estou com a 12.04 LTS, será que tem muita diferença? vale a pena migrar?
<chouga> NÃO
<chouga> sinceramente...
<chouga> Instala a 12.04.2
<chouga> Na minha opinião, muito melhor
<leo_> Olá Chouga, muito obrigado pela dica.
<leo_> mas na sua opinião tem muita diferença a versão 12.04 para 12.04.2?
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> MUITA
<chouga> O kernel da 12.04.2 é o 3.5
<chouga> Já a 12.04 é 3.2
<leo_> ok
<leo_> tens o link para o instalador?
<leo_> download
<chouga> 32 ou 64 bits?
<leo_> 32
<chouga> Só um momento...
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<chouga> Qual é o seu processador?
<leo_> intel core i5
<chouga> vish
<leo_> CPU M 480 @ 2.67 GHzx4
<chouga> instala o 64 bits
<chouga> Vai aproveitar muito mais o seu hardware
<leo_> mas meu sistema é 32 bit
<chouga> Sim, mas podes instalar o 64 bits sem problemas...
<chouga> O seu processador suporta
<chouga> entendeu?
<leo_> ok vou cancelar o download
<leo_> tens o link do 64?
<chouga> Só um momento
<chouga> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<leo_> posso rodar o instalador de um pendrive?
<chouga> leo_, este link lhe dirá mais a respeito da diferença entre 32 e 64 bits:
<chouga> http://www.infowester.com/64bitsx32bits.php
<chouga> Sim
<leo_> é facil de instalar?
<chouga> sim
<chouga> É a mesma coisa...
<chouga> A única coisa que mudará é o tempo de instalação
<chouga> Pois como o pendrive é uma mídia mais rápida que o cd, o tempo de instalação diminuirá.
<chouga> entendeu?
<leo_> sim
<leo_> mto obrigado
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> Alguma outra dúvida?
<leo_> por hora muito obrigado
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Alguém mais precisa de ajuda?
<Gabriel___> Galera Meu squid aprecentou um erro !!!
<Gabriel___> Alguem pode me ajuadar!!!?
<Gabriel___> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 2522: (3) No such process
<Gabriel___> oq é isso???
<Gabriel___> squid: ERROR: Could not send signal 1 to process 2522: (3) No such process
<Gabriel___> alguem sabe que erro é esse?
<hggdh> Gabriel___: o squid tentou enviar um SIGHUP para o processo com PID 2522, mas este processo não existe.
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<hggdh> Gabriel___: no canal, por favor
<Gabriel___> q canal?
<hggdh> Gabriel___: este.
<Gabriel___> não entendir?
<Gabriel___> o que vc quis dizer?
<Gabriel___> o squid tentou enviar um SIGHUP para o processo com PID 2522, mas este processo não existe.
<hggdh> Gabriel___: o squid enviou um sinal (1 -- SIGHUP, significando "hang up", ou "desligar") para um processo (de número 2522). Este sinal provavelmente seria recebido por este processo, e algo feito
<hggdh> Gabriel___: mas o processo 2522 não foi encontrado no sistema; assim o comando retornou ERRNO=3 (no such process).
<Gabriel___> ok
<hggdh> Gabriel___: o que isto significa, se é, efectivamente, um erro ou não, não é possivel de saber-se
<Gabriel___> vou rever meu script
<coxa> Alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre as sessões que tenho instaladas ????
<chouga> manda! Qual é sua dúvida?
<coxa> chouga, cara tenho instalado aki as sessões padrões do ubuntu, so que instalei o KDE e gostei gostaria de saber se eu deletar elas afeta em algo ????
<chouga> coxa, o melhor a se fazer é não deletar nada.
<chouga> O ideal seria apenas selecionar a sessão desjada na tela de login.
<chouga> *desejada
<coxa> chouga, cara mais elas não ocupam muito espeço no HD??? pq tipo meu hd é de 20gb
<hggdh> inclusive por que não há uma forma garantida de deletar-se (digamos) o Unity, ou Gnome-Ubuntu corretamente
<chouga> Meu caro, acho melhor você não mexer em nada.
<chouga> Se queres o KDE por padrão, instale o ubuntu
<chouga> *Kubuntu
<coxa> entendi
<coxa> vlw pela atenção rapa
<coxa> =)
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> Algo mais?
<coxa> chouga, cara por enquanto não mesmo...
<chouga> ok
<coxa> obrigado
<chouga> Alguém mais precisa de ajuda?
<leo_> Parceiros do Linux, baixei o instalador ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso de http://www.infowester.com/64bitsx32bits.php como recomendado aqui. No entanto não consegui instalar
<leo_> estou tentando via pendrive
<leo_> as opções que aparecem são Abrir com o gerenciador e abrir com o montador de arquivos
<chouga> Meu caro leo_, você tem os programas necessários?
<leo_> quais são os necessários?
<chouga> UNetbootin é um deles...
<chouga> leia este artigo: http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<leo_> no pendrive não
<chouga> Acho que lhe será esclarecedor...
<leo_> e acredito que no computador tbm não
<leo_> ok vou ler
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Guest91502> como instalar wifi do pc?
<chouga> Guest91502, qual é a sua distribuição?
<coxa> chouga, queria deletar esses bagulho so que nao sei como Falha ao baixar http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources 404  Not Found Falha ao baixar http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages 404  Not Found
<chouga> coxa, me diga, o que queres exatamente?
<chouga> "queria deletar esses bagulho"
<coxa> chouga, cara queria deletar esses links pq estão fora do ar mesmo.. e toda vez que vou instalar algo ele da esse erro
<coxa> kkkk
<chouga> Sabes usar o synaptic?
<coxa> +ou-
<chouga> Sabe entrar?
<coxa> mais diga como faço que ai eu me viro
<coxa> sim
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Qual é sua distro?
<coxa> chouga, ubuntu 12.04lts
<chouga> ok
<chouga> sabe o dash do Unity?
<chouga> Essa barra do lado esquerdo da tela...
<coxa> chouga, to usando o KDE
<chouga> =(
<chouga> ok
<coxa> ueh
<chouga> sem problemas
<coxa> nao era so abrir o synapitc ???
<chouga> abriu?
<chouga> O synaptic não instalado no Ubuntu por padrão
<chouga> E pela sua pergunta acho que você não instalou ele
<chouga> correto?
<coxa> ta instalado sim
<coxa> faz tempo
<coxa> :D
<coxa> agora ele nao quer abrir
<coxa> ve se pode
<coxa> meu Deusssss
<chouga> enfim...
<coxa> me fala brother
<chouga> Vai no gerenciador de atualizações.
<CyL> !enter
<ubotu-br> Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<chouga> foi?
<coxa> chouga, calma ai vou reiniciar a maquina....
<coxa> chouga, ele abriu mais fecho
<chouga> =(
<coxa> sozinho e agora ta dando erro
<coxa> rapido ja volto brother
<chouga> vish, parece Windows
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<xGrind> chouga, como faço pra redimensionar minhar partição / sem perder dados?
<chouga> Gparted
<xGrind> chouga, sem perder?
<chouga> Gparted
<chouga> É só saber usar...
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> chouga, acho bom parar com esse 'chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?'
<chouga> O que foi engraçado?
<chouga> Vai me dizer que o Gparted não faz isso?
<chouga> Já fiz isso 4 vezes
<chouga> Se você não tem capacidade de pesquisar para solucionar o seu problema a culpa não é minha.
<chouga> Só estou tentando ajudar
<xGrind> tu não sabe nada parceiro. só fiz a pergunta pra saber se sabe mesmo
<MESSIKELTON> iaia gaalera
<chouga> ok, grande mestre, como é então?
<chouga> Diga que eu não sei nada para diversas pessoas que ajudei...
<chouga> Nem vou perder mais meu tempo com você. Caiu no meu conceito.
<Matheus> Alguem por aqui?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Thalisson> kkkkkkk
<Thalisson> xGrind:
<Thalisson> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin> Pessoal alguém pode me ajudar?
<chouga> Se eu puder, ficarei feliz em ajudá-lo.
<Fabianin> Preciso instalar o win7 em um outro pc aqui de casa, como crio um usb bootável do windows no linux?
<chouga> Vou pesquisar...
<Fabianin> Tentei o unetboot só q n deu certo
<chouga> Fabianin, olhe estes links:
<chouga> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/01/como-criar-pendrive-bootavel-do-windows.html
<chouga> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/multisystem.htm
<chouga> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2012/01/winusb-criar-usb-instalador-do-windows.html
<chouga> Fabianin, foi?
<Fabianin> To tentando
<Fabianin> to fazendo agora
<Fabianin> pra ve se dá certo
<chouga> Qualquer coisa estamos aqui.
<Fabianin> blz
<pequena87> boa noite galera
<chouga> boa noite pequena87!
<pequena87> to com um problema de wifi
<pequena87> nao conecta nem a pau
<chouga> Qual é a sua distro?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-01
<leohamadi> opa
<leohamadi> galera
<leohamadi> aie
<leohamadi> iae*
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: opa
<leohamadi> cara
<leohamadi> vc nao tem nem noção
<leohamadi> kkk
<leohamadi> tenho uma net de 128KB mas só chega a 90KB nao download
<leohamadi> baixei o ubuntu 3vz
<leohamadi> nao consegui formata
<leohamadi> sempre faltava bootmgr
<leohamadi> dai instalei ele por aaquele executavel que vem com ele
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: puts mano, estou usando uma de 56k
<leohamadi> o "wubi"
<leohamadi> entao
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: sei
<leohamadi> é soda kkk
<leohamadi> intalado
<leohamadi> instalado
<leohamadi> nao saia som
<leohamadi> e a asus nao disponibiliza
<leohamadi> driver da vga pra ubuntu
<leohamadi> o que é que eu faço?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: eita, ai tu me pegou
<xGrind> leohamadi, instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras e medibuntu?
<leohamadi> nem sei oq é isso
<leohamadi> só instalei e entrei nele
<leohamadi> kkk
<leohamadi> xGrind:
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: espirito aventureiro
<leohamadi> eé
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: isso ai
<leohamadi> aventuras :3
<leohamadi> esses aplicativos sao os que baixam os drivers?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: tu lembra o nome da sua placa de video?
<leohamadi> sim
<leohamadi> é uma hd7770 de 1gb
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: ok, deixa eu fazer uma busca aqui
<leohamadi> ok
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: ei man está ai?
<leohamadi> sempre
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: então, digita "hd 7770 no linux" no google
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: primeiro site
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: sabe executar o instalador?
<leohamadi> ii rapaiz
<leohamadi> ´nao é só clicar?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: não
<leohamadi> como que faz?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: deixa eu me atualizar aqui, parei de usar ubuntu na versão 7
<Heisenbe1> leohamadi: perai
<Heisenbe1> leohamadi: vou relogar
<leohamadi> de boa
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: está ai ainda?
<leohamadi> sempre
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: baixou o instalador do site da AMD?
<leohamadi> está a baixar
<leohamadi> 128k
<leohamadi> download está a 50k por segundo
<leohamadi> kkkkkkk
<leohamadi> mas pode falar
<leohamadi> eu nem estou no ubuntu neste momento
<leohamadi> a interfáce grafica dele tá meio embaçada sem os drivers
<leohamadi> e fica meio ruim sem som
<leohamadi> entao estou no windows
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: blz
<Heisenberg> só não seio comando para parar o modo gráfico do unity, mais vou ver aqui
<Heisenberg> cúnexão 56k é tenso
<KurtKraut> ahahahha, "cunexão". Nome justo. ahhahaah
<Heisenberg> é chip de celular em modem 3g
<Heisenberg> hauhauah
<leohamadi> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<leohamadi> po
<leohamadi> eu achando que minha internet por radio tava ruim
<leohamadi> nunca mais reclamo
<leohamadi> kkkkk
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: estou vendo aqui, me parece que o jockey instala essa placa pra vc
<leohamadi> sim
<leohamadi> mas esse .run que eu to baixando
<leohamadi> é bem pra quew
<leohamadi> ?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: é o driver
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: procura ai no dash "drivers"
<leohamadi> vish
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: mais tem que estar logado no ubuntu
<leohamadi> nao to no linux
<leohamadi> vamos fazer assim
<leohamadi> cabo o down
<leohamadi> vo reiniciar e entrar pelo ubuntu
<leohamadi> e entro aqui
<leohamadi> e tu me fla
<leohamadi> ok?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi: ok
<leohamadi1234> Heisenberg: to na area
<leohamadi1234> Heisenbe1:  to na area
<leohamadi1234> Heisenberg:  opa
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: ok
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: sabe o menu do ubuntu "dash"?
<leohamadi1234> nao..
<leohamadi1234> desculpa a ignorancia
<leohamadi1234> kkkk
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: relax, isso é normal
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: qual ubuntu vc instalou?
<leohamadi1234> 12
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: sabe essa barra vertical que fica a esquerda?
<leohamadi1234> sim, senhor
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: clica no primeiro icone de cima pra baixo
<leohamadi1234> ok
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: digita "drivers"
<leohamadi1234> drivers adicionaisw??
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: sim
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: apareceu seu driver ai?
<leohamadi1234> nao
<leohamadi1234> mas acho que é porque
<leohamadi1234> eu ainda nao passei o .run pra partição do linux
<leohamadi1234> to passando agora
<leohamadi1234> e vo tenta dnv
<Heisenberg> não é isso
<leohamadi1234> nao apareceu dnv
<leohamadi1234> ok
<leohamadi1234> mas nao apareceu
<Heisenberg> puts não tem nem um user expert ai não?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: calma ai vamos dar um jeito
<leohamadi1234> com certeza
<Heisenberg> não sei como parar o modo gráfico, então vamos tentar o init 6
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: acho que resolve
<leohamadi1234> e oq é isso ?
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: leia com atenção, leia tudo primeiro depois faça
<leohamadi1234> ok
<Heisenberg> ctrl+alt+F2 vai para o modo texto, espera, para voltar vc tem que acionar ctrl+alt+F7
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: para voltar ao modo gráfico
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: tenta ai
<leohamadi1234> deu
<leohamadi1234> ja fui e voltei
<leohamadi1234> e ai?
<Heisenberg> abre um terminal ai
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: kd vc man?
<leohamadi1234> http://ubuntex.blogspot.com.br/2009/05/instalando-arquivos-run-no-ubuntu.html
<leohamadi1234> to aki
<leohamadi1234> olha oq eu achei
<leohamadi1234> oq faço??
<leohamadi1234> abri o terminal
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: é isso ai
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: vou testar aqui pera ai
<leohamadi1234> cara
<leohamadi1234> eu acho que consegui
<leohamadi1234> olha oq eu fiz
<leohamadi1234> eu fui no programa com o botao direito
<leohamadi1234> fui em propriedades
<leohamadi1234> permições
<leohamadi1234> e marquei a caixa
<leohamadi1234> "permitir execução do arquivo como um programa"
<leohamadi1234> ai quando dei dois cliques nele
<leohamadi1234> o ubuntu perguntou se eu queria executar
<leohamadi1234> eu falei que sim
<leohamadi1234> agora ta carregando aki
<leohamadi1234> um barato muito louco
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: eita, está faltando um comando
<leohamadi1234> cara
<leohamadi1234> nao lesse oq eu falei
<leohamadi1234> saisse, acho
<Heisenberg> sim
<Heisenberg> sai
<leohamadi1234> eu fui em propriedades (com botao direito no programa)
<leohamadi1234> permições
<leohamadi1234> e marquei onde diz "permitir execução do arquivo como um programa"
<leohamadi1234> e ai só executei normal
<leohamadi1234> e funfou
<leohamadi1234> só que agora ele pede pra ser executado como super-user
<Heisenberg> hmm
<leohamadi1234> mas eu já sou administrador
<Heisenberg> então
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: faz assim, vc salvou o instalador aonde?
<leohamadi1234> no desktop
<Heisenberg> vc já está acostumado com os comandos?
<Heisenberg> os comandos básicos?
<leohamadi1234> nao...
<leohamadi1234> nao
<leohamadi1234> eu até conheço alguns do windows
<leohamadi1234> mas no ubuntu ai o bixo pega..
<Heisenberg> cria um documento com o nome "help" e abre ele
<Heisenberg> vou te ensinar passo a passo
<Heisenberg> eita, minha internet vai cair espera ai que vou contrtar mais um pacote
<Heisenberg> 5 min
<lvella> pessoal, tem alguém aqui que é cliente do Banco do Brasil?
<leohamadi1234> ok
<leohamadi1234> ja ta criado
<matheus__> galera , quanto for instalar o linux , qual as particoes ?
<lvella> depende pra que
<lvella> servidor ou desktop
<matheus__> desk
<lvella> eu costumo fazer assim
<lvella> uns 20 gb para /
<lvella> alguma coisa a gosto para swap
<lvella> e o resto para /home
<matheus__> e o /boot
<lvella> eu não ponho
<lvella> não precisa
<lvella> nas distros modernas
<lvella> o grub consegue ler ext4
<lvella> já tem vários anos que tô assim
<lvella> já reinstalei/formatei o / várias vezes
<lvella> e o home é o mesmo
<matheus__> entao beleza
<matheus__> vou formata aqui
<matheus__> valeu cara
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234:
<Heisenberg> leohamadi1234: eae
<Guest43033> olá
<Guest43033> olá
<Guest43033> alguém?
<Meckior> Bom Dia
<juniorxap> bom dia Meckior
<Meckior> Bom Dia juniorxap
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Meckior> Bom Dia chouga
<arrow> quero formatar uma maquina velha e instalar o ubuntu com  o usb, como faço?
<chouga> Só um momento...
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<chouga> Leia este artigo, vai lhe ajudar bastante...
<arrow> valeu! obrigado.
<chouga> Entretanto, quero ressaltar algo
<arrow> diga
<chouga> Se sua máquina é muito antiga, o Ubuntu não é o melhor sistema para ela.
<chouga> Talvez, o Lubuntu ou Xubuntu, mas não Ubuntu.
<arrow> ah! esta maquina operava com windows vista será que não capacidade?
<chouga> Qual é o processador?
<chouga> E a memória?
<arrow> pentium 2
<arrow> tem uns 6 anos
<chouga> vish
<arrow> e somente para não perder a maquina
<chouga> 6 anos? Isso deve ter um 10 anos...
<arrow> eheheheh
<arrow> talvez
<chouga> Com certeza, use o Lubuntu
<chouga> Será muito melhor...
<arrow> ta vou baixar
<chouga> Dê preferência a versão 12.04
<arrow> obrigado
<arrow> ok
<arrow> lubuntu 12.04
<chouga> isso
<arrow> ok
<chouga> Algo mais?
<arrow> não, muito obrigado.
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Marujo> Bom dia a todos. Tenho ubuntu 13.04 instalado em meu notebook, ja o uso a algum tempo. Resolvir instalar o Cinnamon, como ja tinha feito em outra versão, e após instalação, agora o video do sistema está lento, somente o video. O cursor do mause também demora ao ser movimentado. Ajuda de poder por favor.
<Marujo> *de quem poder
<chouga> Marujo, primeiramente bom dia
<chouga> Seguinte, o Ubuntu 13.04 é sistema de testes, logo, é totalmente aceitável que "bugs" ocorram
<Marujo> certo
<chouga> Qual é o seu processador?
<Marujo> dual core
<chouga> E sua memória?
<Marujo> 4 GB
<chouga> Dual core, qual?
<chouga> Existem diversos "dual core".
<Marujo> intel
<chouga> Existem diversos intel dual core
<chouga> Seja mais específico.
<Marujo> intel pentium dual core  t4500
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Tens placa de vídeo?
<Marujo> não
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Bem, seu micro suporta legal o Ubuntu.
<Marujo> sim. Ja o usei com versões anteriores també,
<Marujo> *também
<chouga> Recomendo que você coloque a versão 12.04.2
<chouga> Você tem coisas muito importantes no micro?
<Marujo> isso não pode algum erro de sistema? Causado por um erro de instalação, por exemplo do cinnamon? Já que na interface original não existe problema.
<chouga> Sim
<Marujo> *pode ser
<chouga> Existem DIVERSAS possibilidades para o problema
<chouga> Eu estou lhe dando uma que COM CERTEZA resolverá
<chouga> Tento ser o mais prático possível
<chouga> Ou você pode desistalar o Cinnamon e instalar denovo.
<chouga> Mas, é aquilo, pode não ser isso.
<chouga> Entende?
<Marujo> sei. Entendo. Ja estou com diversas configurações especificas por isso não queria reinstalar.
<chouga> Entendo...
<Marujo> reinstalar o sistema
<chouga> Sabes usar o synaptic?
<Marujo> hum.. Não
<Marujo> mais ou menos..
<chouga> Olha, também pode ser bugs do própio Cinnamon
<Marujo> É possivél tentar descobrir essa primeira possibilidade? De ser mal configuração, ou mal instalação
<Marujo> entendo
<chouga> Já que a versão que você instalou (provavelmente) é a mais recente, o bug pode ser do próprio ambiente.
<bsk> Marujo: o Cinnamon foi instalado via PPA?
<chouga> Nesse caso a única coisa que podes fazer é esperar a correção.
<Marujo> sim, bsk.
<chouga> Então é a mais recente.
<bsk> Marujo: na interface padrão do Ubuntu vc tem os mesmos problemas?
<Marujo> bsk, não.
<chouga> Então, pode ser isto.
<Marujo> Entendo, chouga.
<bsk> Marujo: certo.. cara, sugiro deixar o Cinnamon de lado por enquanto
<bsk> quem sabe eles corrijam isso nas próximas versões
<chouga> verdade...
<bsk> eu tive dor de cabeça demais com ele quando instalei
<chouga> Podes usar o MATE.
<Marujo> bsk,  há é?
<Marujo> é comum então este problema?
<bsk> Marujo: sim, deu bastante bug
<bsk> no meu caso, sim.. não sei se é geral
<bsk> apelei tanto que nem pro Unity voltei.. migrei para o Xubuntu hehe
<bsk> mas como vc não quer formatar, fica no Unity por enquanto
<Marujo> deve ser então. É muita coinscidencia
<bsk> quando estiver disposto, talvez vc goste do Linux Mint com o Cinnamon
<Marujo> linux mint?
<bsk> Marujo: sim, é baseado no Ubuntu e tem o Cinnamon como padrão
<Marujo> mas ele é tão bom quanto ubuntu? bsk
<bsk> Marujo: nunca ouvi reclamações, pelo contrário.. o pessoal gosta bastante
<bsk> parece ser muito bem feito
<Marujo> e a praticidade, segurança, disponibilidade de programas?
<Marujo> bsk
<Marujo> estabilidade
<bsk> Marujo: ele se baseia nos repositórios do Ubuntu, então nesse ponto a estabilidade é, teoricamente, a mesma
<bsk> eu diria que ele é perfeitamente estável para ser usado no dia a dia
<Marujo> entendo.
<bsk> Marujo: mas, se a estabilidade for uma máxima, sugiro o Ubuntu 12.04 mesmo, ou um derivado oficial (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME...)
<Marujo> e questões de compatibilidade?
<bsk> Marujo: compatibilidade a hardware?
<Marujo> sei. estou entendo
<Marujo> sim, de hardware
<Marujo> *a
<bsk> Marujo: creio que seja a mesma do Ubuntu
<Marujo> em quais pontos então eles se diferenciam?
<bsk> Marujo: pra ver isso exatamente, sugiro rodar a partir do LiveCD e ver se tudo funciona
<bsk> inclusive instalando pacotes, se necessário, como se fosse o sistema final
<bsk> se não der certo, é só reiniciar e pronto hehe
<Marujo> sei, ja estou vendo aqui. Acho que vou ver na maquina virtual também.
<bsk> Marujo: principalmente interface.. o pessoal do Mint modifica a cara do sistema
<bsk> mas "por baixo", são os pacotes do Ubuntu, exceto os modificados para o Mint
<Marujo> um! justamente, o que mais estou procurando.
<Marujo> e quanto a essa exceção? a mudança o deixa melhor?
<Marujo> ou no mesmo nivel?
<bsk> Marujo: como geralmente é relacionado à interface, essa parte vc decide se ficou melhor rs
<bsk> pelo que eu vi do Cinnamon e do MATE, achei muito bem feito
<Marujo> ops! kkk.. Dei uma googada e vi que era isso.
<Marujo> MATE. Nunca usei. Mas vou olhar também.
<bsk> Marujo: o MATE é um fork do "finado" Gnome 2.. o Cinnamon é feito em cima do Gnome 3
<bsk> aí é questão de testar e escolher mesmo :)
<Marujo> hum. Entendo, neste caso, acho que optarei pelo Cinnamon mesmo.
<bsk> boto fé
<Marujo> rsrs
<RARUSNET> ei
<RARUSNET> bom
<RARUSNET> queria saber
<Marujo> Ok. Agradeço pelo esclarecimento. Principalmente a você bsk, e ao chouga. Que foram os que discutiram sobre o problema.
<bsk> Marujo: opa, estamos aí :)
<juniorxap> sempre.tive um problema sério com o Linux Mint, ele só reconhecia 01 núcleo do meu processador...
<bsk> juniorxap: tenso, hein.. mesmo as últimas versões, e em qualquer PC testado?
<RARUSNET> eu queria saber se o linux ubuntu 13.04 é bom para jogos videos filmes imagens  etc .......
<Stibich> pessoal alguem sabe como eu posso instalar o ubuntu sem ter quer formatar o hd inteiro por causa o uefi?
<Stibich> pq nem no manual ele reconhece as partições windows
<Stibich> mas quando eu abro o sistema no live cd eu posso ver as partiçoes
<Stibich> mas o instalador não reconhece diz q o hd esta vazio
<Stibich> alguém?
<bsk> Stibich: em resumo, basta criar uma partição EFI e prosseguir com o particionamento manual na instalação
<RARUSNET> eu queria saber se o linux ubuntu 13.04 é bom para jogos videos filmes imagens  etc .......
<bsk> Stibich: para criar, é bem fácil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition
<bsk> RARUSNET: sim, há aplicativos muito bons para multimídia
<Stibich> vou dar uma olhada
<bsk> RARUSNET: no caso dos jogos, há menos do que os feitos para Windows, mas há opções excelentes também
<f0g> linux pra jogo foi foda hen camarada.
<bsk> f0g: claro que há bem menos, mas já há vários que prestam
<f0g> se quer unir isso tudo
<f0g> use OSX
<bsk> a Steam tem lançado vários nativos
<bsk> é um bom começo hehe
<f0g> bsk, osx.
<f0g> =)
<bsk> f0g: consegui usá-lo por umas 2 horas
<bsk> muito ruim
<f0g> o osx?
<bsk> f0g: sim, pra mim não serve
<bsk> BSD capado
<f0g> capado?
<Stibich> pelo que vi vou ter que recomeçar do zero ne?
<f0g> osx suporta tudo.
<bsk> f0g: ainda assim, não gostei hehe
<f0g> então é questão de gosto brother.
<bsk> não gosto das frescuras dele
<bsk> f0g: exatamente, como eu disse: "pra mim"
<f0g> mas com certeza é o melhor pra reunir todos os aspectos.
<bsk> sim, principalmente se for usuário leigo
<bsk> não estou dizendo que é só para leigos, claro
<f0g> o osx é estael e seguro
<f0g> ele simplesmente funciona.
<bsk> f0g: sim, é verdade
<f0g> e se quiser infiltrar no bsd
<Stibich> bsk: pelo que vi vou ter que recomeçar do zero ne?
<f0g> ele tá lá
<f0g> sem problemas.
<f0g> =p
<bsk> f0g: pena que só vem num hardware superfaturado
<bsk> hehehe
<f0g> uso o osx no mini
<f0g> e netbsd no note
<bsk> Stibich: é relativamente simples
<f0g> nunca tive problema.
<bsk> Stibich: como estão suas partições?
<f0g> soh uso win mesmo pra jogar e cobaiar hardware
<f0g> pq o mini tem video onboard.
<Stibich> tenho 3 partições
<f0g> o bicho é tao suave que comprei o montain e ate hoje nao instalei porque nao vejo necessidade.
<bsk> f0g: entendo.. não duvido que ele seja bom
<Stibich> 100gb reservado, 460gb sistema e 900 e uns quebrado
<bsk> f0g: só não acho que vale a pena o valor
<f0g> heh
<f0g> é salgado mesmo.
<Stibich> 100 megas
<f0g> mas não é culpa deles.
<f0g> e sim da exma. sra. dilma.
<f0g> =)
<Stibich> o instalador nao reconheçe
<Stibich> nem a pau
<bsk> f0g: isso foi inocência sua hehe
<Stibich> eu ja desativei na bios
<Stibich> o boot secure
<bsk> Stibich: vc consegue ver todas as partições usando o GParted no LiveCD?
<f0g> Ué, não tem preço salgado na california, hawaii, etc...
<Stibich> no livecd sim mas no instalador nao
<f0g> Imposto alto, culpa sua ou da dilma? :)
<ubuntero> pessoal, apenas assuntos relativos a ubuntu por favor, estão poluindo o canal onde uma pessoa está querendo ajuda
<Stibich> mesmo iniciando o install pelo livecd
<bsk> f0g: o preço é alto em qualquer lugar, porque é uma política da Apple
<f0g> bsk, ta nao irmao. ;) olha na apple store internacional.
<bsk> f0g: ela quer uma minoria fanática em vez de um produto para as massas
<Stibich> ridiculo e o suporte da apple
<bsk> isso é fato, na boa hehe
<f0g> fanaticos ou nao, lá fora o preço é bem mais leve.
<f0g> é só comparar.
<bsk> f0g: o ubuntero tem razão.. qualquer coisa, pvt
<f0g> hm?
<ubuntero> bsk, obrigado por entender
<f0g> alkjdf.
<bsk> de boa
<bsk> Stibich: só um instante
<Stibich> tenho um ipod com a tela ruim aqui, e me disseram que a apple não concerta seus produtos so te da descontos para comprar um novo descontos de 40% do valor da venda
<f0g> Stibich, se levar na autorizada certamente vão consertar.
<f0g> aqui no rj a autorizada famosa é a itown
<Stibich> e na autorizada mesmo que eu entrei em contato
<ubuntero> f0g, por favor, só assuntos relativos a ubuntu, aqui não é canal de bate papo
<f0g> ubotu-br, hM?
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'hM?' not found
<bsk> Stibich: a ideia é criar algo assim com o GParted: 1 partição de +/- 200 MB do tipo FAT32 / 1 partição para o Ubuntu ext4 / 1 partição para o Swap / e as demais partições permanecem
<bsk> Stibich: no particionador manual da instalação, vc vai escolher a partição de 200 MB (primeira do disco) como EFI
<Stibich> pode crer
<bsk> Stibich: vai usar a partição do Ubuntu montada em / (barra) e swap, e prosseguir com a instalação
<bsk> o grub-efi vai detectar tudo e fazer o resto
<Stibich> isso eu sei fazer
<bsk> então fechou.. é basicamente isso, criar uma partição fat32 e usar como efi
<Stibich> vou usar o gpart no live pra ve o que da
<Stibich> to indo
<Stibich> inte pessoal
<bsk> falou, cara.. boa sorte
<Selmoa> oi
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer oque posso fazer quando uma sessão some???
<Bolcont> Boa tarde!
<Bolcont> Gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Bolcont> Estou com um problema no meu Ubuntu 12.10 - O drive SD de cartão de meméria não está lendo. Isso só aconteceu de pois que instalei o Ubuntu 12.10. Antes Eu usava Windows 7.
<coxa> Alguem pode me dizer oque posso fazer quando uma sessão some???
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal, blz? bom, estou com pixels aparentemente mortos no meu notebook.. mas qnd eu rodo um filme, eles funcionam .. o que eu faço? oq pode estar acontecendo?
<Bolcont> Neguém para me ajudar?
<AMrDan> Bolcont, ngm pra me ajudar tbm
<AMrDan> rsrs
<AMrDan> Bolcont, e eu nao sei te ajudar.. vc tah falando de uma sessão do linux ou web?
<Bolcont> AMrDan; pois é Amigo!
<Bolcont> AMrDan: do Linux
<Bolcont> AMrDan: é o Drive do meu notebook que deixei de funcinar de pois que instalei o UBUNTU 12.10
<Bolcont> Digo: deixou
<AMrDan> Bolcont, puts cara .. mas como assim, vc está usando e de repente ele reinicia, ou fecha a sessão?
<AMrDan> Bolcont, qual drive? vc sabe?
<Bolcont> AMrDan: Não...Insiro o cartão SD e ele é como se não tivesse inserido nada
<AMrDan> hm sei, nao reconhece..
<Bolcont> AMrDan: nem lê!
<Bolcont> AMrDan: um amigo disse que Eu formatasse e instalasse o Ubuntu 12.4, pois esse que estou utilizando está passando ainda por testes.]
<AMrDan> hm .. eu uso o .4
<Bolcont> AMrDan: vou ficar aguardando alguns dias... caso possa resolver?!
<AMrDan> Bolcont, e o meu ubuntu nao reconhece o meu bluetooth
<AMrDan> Bolcont, jah tentei de tudo e ainda nao funcionou
<AMrDan> Bolcont, espera um pouco ai ..
<AMrDan> Bolcont, digita lspci no terminal
<Bolcont> AMrDan: na minha "Configurações de Sitemas" não tem o íncone "Drives diversos". Pois no 12.04 tem.
<AMrDan> entendo cara.. mas e quanto à sessão.. vc acha que ela some por causa disso?
<Bolcont> AMrDan; digitei... e dei enter
<AMrDan> Bolcont, ok .. oq ue apareceu
<AMrDan> Bolcont, poe no pastebin pra mim
<Bolcont> AMrdan$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Fam
<Bolcont> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanc
<AMrDan> Bolcont, coloca no pastebin
<Bolcont> AMrDan: Sou um pouco leigo... não sei o que é o pastebin e nem como chega lá.
<AMrDan> coloca no google
<AMrDan> eh uma pagina
<AMrDan> Bolcont, tenta isso:
<AMrDan> Bolcont, ls /dev | grep sd
<AMrDan> Bolcont, antes de colocar o teu sd
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AMrDan> chouga, eu eu .. rsrs
<AMrDan> chouga, cara .. meus pixels estão morrendo
<AMrDan> chouga, do meu notebook dell vostro 1520
<AMrDan> chouga, mas quando eu rodo um filme.. alguns funcionam
<Bolcont> Chouga: Boa tarde... estava tentando achar uma solução a respeito do drive SD, sem formatar o meu Notebook, como você me orientou 12.04
<AMrDan> Bolcont, vc conseguiu?
<Bolcont> AMrdan: tá tudo em inglês
<chouga> Ok
<AMrDan> Bolcont, tenta isso cara: ls /dev | grep sd
<AMrDan> Bolcont, antes e depois de colocar o teu D
<AMrDan> Bolcont, SD
<Bolcont> AMrDan: Isso é para eu digitar no google e buscar?
<Bolcont> AMrDan: ou no terminal?
<chouga> AMrDan, os pixeis da sua tela estão como exatamente?
<AMrDan> Bolcont, nao nao .. no terminal
<AMrDan> chouga, na parte superior da tela tem uns pontos pretos, e logo ao lado jah tem um grande aglomerado de aprox 0.5cm
<chouga> Podes me enviar um print?
<Bolcont> AMrDan: apareceu uma rebanho de "coisas".
<Bolcont> core             ppp                 snapshot  tty34  tty9       ttyUSB1 cpu              psaux               snd       tty35  ttyprintk  ttyUSB2 cpu_dma_latency  ptmx                sr0       tty36  ttyS0      uinput disk             pts                 stderr    tty37  ttyS1      urandom dri              ram0                stdin     tty38  ttyS10     v4l dvd1             ram1                stdout    tty39  ttyS11     vcs dvdrw
<AMrDan> Bolcont, agora coloca o SD e dá esse comando .. ve se aparece alguma coisa diferente
<AMrDan> chouga, vou enviar
<chouga> Bolcont, qual é o seu problema?
<Bolcont> AMrDan: inseri o cartão e não apareceu nada.
<AMrDan> chouga, nao dah pra ver no print ..
<AMrDan> chouga, vou simular num editor
<Bolcont> chouga: É a respeito do drive de cartão SD que tinha lhe falado... aí vc me orientou para eu formatar meu notebook, pois essa versão que tenho vc me disse que ainda esta em testes.
<chouga> AMrDan, talvez o problema seja no hardware(tela) e não no software(Ubuntu).
<chouga> Bolcont, e o que você fez?
<Bolcont> chouga: Eu ainda não formatei meu notebook, você tinha me dito que eu instalasse a versão 12.04, lembra. Até me mandou o link.
<chouga> Sim, mas, por que não formatou?
<Bolcont> chouga: vou deixar pra formatar segunda, caso surgisse uma luz
<chouga> Entendo. Mas já outras pessoas com esse problema. Normalmente é o driver.
<chouga> *já vi
<Bolcont> chouga: certo
<chouga> Por isso, sempre recomendo a todos que usem versões LTS
<chouga> Normalmente não acontece essas inconveniências.
<chouga> Bolcont, mas tentaste outra coisa?
<AMrDan> chouga, http://troll.ws/image/5e7eb6d9#.UaowKStDskc
<AMrDan> Bolcont, hm cara .. encontrei este post .. olha soh
<AMrDan> Bolcont, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-temas-no-Ubuntu-1110
<Bolcont> chouga: o amigo AMrDan, estava tentando me ajudar mas não deu certo.
<AMrDan> Bolcont, ops nao eh este
<AMrDan> Bolcont, eh este http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/Problema-leitor-de-cartao-SD
<chouga> AMrDan, pode parecer bobo mas, você verificou para ver essa uma sujeira na tela?
<AMrDan> chouga, verifiquei ..
<chouga> *para ver se é uma sujeira
<chouga> São pontos fixos ou eles mudam de posição?
<AMrDan> chouga, com filme, estes pixels em menor quant cunfionam
<Bolcont> AMrDan: vou dá uma olhada
<AMrDan> chouga, fixos
<chouga> Como disse anteriormente talvez o problema seja no hardware(tela) e não no software(Ubuntu).
<Bolcont> chouga: deu uma olhada no site de Moises Souto?
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> Quem é Moises Souto?
<chouga> Ah, seu professor...
<AMrDan> chouga, eu tenho certeza que eh na tela mesno .. mas queria saber se posso fazer alguma coisa
<AMrDan> chouga, eu tentei fazer uma "massagem" pra reavivar eles, mas nao deu resultado (nem + nem -)
<chouga> Meu caro, normalmente, quando o problema é no hardware o software não pode fazer nada.
<chouga> Ah, AMrDan
<chouga> Quando foi a última vez que a tela estava "limpa"?
<Bolcont> AmrDan: fiz do jeito que me disses-te, mas não deu certo. E vi o link sim, que vc me enviou.
<AMrDan> Bolcont, hm cara .. anos ei mais oque posso fazer por vc ... mas qnd vc descobrir a resposta me fala please.. rsrs
<AMrDan> chouga, a mancha maior já tem a uns 3 meses.. mas as menores surgiram essa semana
<Bolcont> AmrDan: De toda manei fico grato.
<AMrDan> chouga, uns 3 dias atras
<AMrDan> Bolcont, :D ..
<Bolcont> Digo: maneira
<chouga> olha este link...
<chouga> http://forum.techtudo.com.br/perguntas/6018/como-recuperar-pixels-queimados-da-tela-do-notebook-dell-n4030
<AMrDan> chouga, blz cara .. vou falar com a dell mesmo
<AMrDan> chouga, pe a mancha maior eu ateh tentei dar um peteleco, mas os pixels menores eu nao quero arricar
<chouga> Entendo... acho melhor levar na assistência técnica mesmo.
<AMrDan> chouga, o problema eh que eu nao tenho mais garantia
<AMrDan> chouga, vlw cara..
<AMrDan> Ateh mais gente .. vlw .. fuiz
<Bolcont> Saindo, tenham uma boa tarde!
<ana_> alguem pode me explicar se da para formatar o pc usando o ubuntu ?
<chouga> Não
<chouga> Ou formata, ou usa.
<ana_> entao ele nao formata?
<chouga> No Ubuntu, ou você usa, ou você formata.
<alvaro>  Como descompactar arquivos .ace? no ubuntu
<chouga> Os dois não da para fazer.
<chouga> No Linux Mint da
<chouga> No Ubuntu não
<chouga> alvaro, qual sua versão?
<alvaro> Já tentei o Unace e o Xarchiver e nada
<alvaro> 12.04
<chouga> abra o terminal e digite isto : sudo apt-get install arj lha p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar unrar unace-nonfree
<chouga> E depois tente outra vez...
<hggdh> alvaro: unace s'o trabalha com .ace versão 1.0; unace-nonfree trabalha com todas as versões
<alvaro> ok  vou tentar
<alvaro> volto já :)
<hggdh> xGrind: o gparted não redimensiona filesystems?
<xGrind> hggdh, ate redimensiona, mas se for primaria, você perde os arquivos
<hggdh> xGrind: ah, OK, obrigado
<alvaro> hggdh deu um erro "Archive format is not recognized!"
<alvaro> Só que eu já consegui abrir outros arquivos com esse mesmo erro usando o Winrar no Windows
<alvaro> Porem neste pc não tenho, só o Ubuntu
<omelete> alvaro,  já tentou com o unrar?
<alvaro> já
<alvaro> já tentei Unace, Xachiver, Gerenciador de Arquivos Compactados, mas nada deu certo
<chouga> alvaro, fez o que eu te falei?
<alvaro> sim
<chouga> Faz o seguinte então
<chouga> abra o terminal e digite: sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<chouga> Quando acabar me avise...
<alvaro> Mediabuntu não é outro sistema?
<chouga> Medibuntu é um repositório...
<alvaro> desculpe-me não sabia
<chouga> Nele há diversos formatos de arquivos para download
<chouga> E dentre eles esta o .ace
<chouga> Aqui funciona tranquilamente...
<chouga> Creio que com você ocorrerá o mesmo.
<chouga> Mas siga exatamente o que escrever...
<chouga> ok?
<alvaro> ok ainda tá baixando
<alvaro> chouga terminou e agora?
<chouga> digite no terminal: sudo apt-get update
<alvaro> feito
<chouga> deu algum erro?
<alvaro> não
<chouga> ótimo, agora digite : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 faac faad ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora flac icedax id3v2 lame libflac++6 libjpeg-progs libmpeg3-1 mencoder mjpegtools mp3gain mpeg2dec mpeg3-utils mpegdemux mpg123 mpg321 regionset sox uudeview vorbis-tools x264 arj lha p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar rar unrar unace-nonfree
<alvaro> são alguns megas de arquivo, vai demorar um pouco :)
<chouga> Estou sem pressa... rs
<chouga> Pode ir tranquilo...
<xGrind> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/pessoal-extrair-arquivos-.c00-e-.ace
<omelete> ffmpeg flac lbdvdcss2? precisa disso ñ
<omelete> e uma porrada de coisa ai desnecessario
<chouga> Na verdade não...
<hggdh> omelete: linguagem, por favor
<omelete> hggdh,  q linguagem?
<chouga> Se o alvaro esta fazendo esta pergunta, e porque com certeza não é um usuário avançado.
<chouga> Se estou poupando ele de "preucupações" futuras.
<alvaro> sou "calouro"
<alvaro> no mundo Linux obvio
<xGrind> chouga, você é usuario avançado? pra q instalar codec de dvd, se quer apenas extrair .ace ?
<chouga> relaxa alvaro, todos nós fomos um dia...
<chouga> xGrind, sinceramente, não quero papo com você.
<xGrind> kkk
<chouga> Eu penso que uma pessoa que acha que sabe tudo e só esta aqui para julgar os outros não merece estar na cultura do software livre.
<xGrind> alvaro, sudo apt-get install arj zip unzip unace unace-nonfree rar unrar bzip2 tar gzip cabextract p7zip-full p7zip-rar p7zip unp file-roller
<xGrind> só isso basta
<alvaro> parece que criei uma "guerra" :(
<chouga> alvaro, não é nada com você...
<chouga> alvaro, como vai ai?
<chouga> já acabou?
<alvaro> ainda bem :)
<alvaro> tá acabando falta 2 minutos
<chouga> ok
<alvaro> feito
<chouga> Deu algum erro?
<alvaro> não
<hggdh> chouga: no entanto, a pergunta do xGrind procede -- se eu apenas desejo descompactar um .ace, porque instalar codecs de DVD?
<chouga> Você leu o quê escrevi?
<chouga> <chouga> Se o alvaro esta fazendo esta pergunta, e porque com certeza não é um usuário avançado.
<chouga> <chouga> Se estou poupando ele de "preucupações" futuras.
<chouga> entende?
<chouga> alvaro, sabes extrair algo com o botão direito do mouse no nautilus?
<xGrind> chouga, entao na sua opiniao é bom ele instalar todos os aplicativos da central de programas tb? afinal, vai evitar preocupações futuras tb ne?
<chouga> Não perco meu tempo com você...
<hggdh> eu entendo -- e até concordo. Mas e se o usuário tiver pouco espaço em disco?
<alvaro> chougas  sei
<hggdh> chouga: calma
<VivienHayazaki> (Não querendo entrar no meio mas já entrando, eu ri com o tanto de argumento para o apt-get lá em cima, hahaha)
<chouga> codecs?
<chouga> Não tem espaço em disco para codecs?
<chouga> 60 mb
<chouga> Enfim...
<JNS> bootboot
<chouga> alvaro, sabes extrair algo com o botão direito do mouse no nautilus?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> porem ele fica "lendo" o arquivo infinitamente
<chouga> Reinicie a máquina por favor...
<alvaro> ok
<chouga> E depois tente fazer desta forma...
<alvaro> diga
<chouga> Botão direito > extrair
<chouga> ok?
<alvaro> certo
<VivienHayazaki> Hmmm... isso é estranho, não era para ser necessário reiniciar, era?
<chouga> Algumas vezes sim...
<omelete> precisa ñ
<omelete> no max. deslogar e logar
<VivienHayazaki> Nenhum dos pacotes instalados (pelo que vi) parece ser algo que precise de uma reinicialização para fazer efeito
<chouga> Como não quero "ficar tentando" melhor previnir...
<VivienHayazaki> normalmente só precisa reiniciar quando é componente de boot-time
<VivienHayazaki> (ou relacionado ao servidor gráfico)
<chouga> Não querendo ser mal educado mas, que tal preocuparem outras pessoas para ajudar ao invés de ficar me analisando para ver se cometo algum erro?
<xGrind> ui
<VivienHayazaki> chouga, estou analisando não, só comentando mesmo
<VivienHayazaki> Se alguém lê inglês, isso pode ser relevante aos problemas que ele está tendo: http://r3dux.org/2010/09/how-to-extract-ace-archives-in-linux/
<alvaro> chouga ainda continua "lendo" o bendito arquivo
<abc> alguèm cohece um sandbox pra ubuntu?
<xGrind> VivienHayazaki, ja postei sobre como extrair. mas o cara acha melhor instalar codecs de dvd, fazer oq
<chouga> deixa ele ser...
<xGrind> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/pessoal-extrair-arquivos-.c00-e-.ace
<chouga> *deixa ele ler alvaro...
<chouga> Se der algum erro me diga qual é...
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install arj zip unzip unace unace-nonfree rar unrar bzip2 tar gzip cabextract xarchiver p7zip-full p7zip-rar p7zip unp file-roller
<xGrind> unace e arquivo.ace
<alvaro> certo
<chouga> O arquivo é grande?
<abc> alguém pode me indicar um sandbox?
<alvaro> sim 700 megas
<VivienHayazaki> abc, o que exatamente é um sandbox? Eu penso em chmod quando ouço isso mas acho que não é o que está pensando?
<chouga> Então deixa quieto...
<omelete> sandbox q conheço e estilo de jogo
<VivienHayazaki> xGrind, então, aparementemente a versão do unace no ubuntu (10.04, não sei como está agora) não funciona para arquivos ace recentes. Pode ser essa a causa do problema dele. Mas vamos com calma, as vezes ele está demorando só pq demora mesmo
<abc> é uma caixa de areia, se aproxima de uma VM, serve pra rodar programas como q em um módulo separado
<VivienHayazaki> é, eu penso em chmod e minecraft mas achei melhor omitir essa última referência para preservar minha reputação, hahaha
<abc> hahaha
<VivienHayazaki> Nossa, estou ficando louca, não é chmod, é chroot
<alvaro> chouga o processador chegou a 110%
<chouga> alvaro, qual é o seu processador?
<alvaro> Core 2Duo
<abc> chouga, você conhece alguma?
<VivienHayazaki> abc, chroot pode ser o que você precisa, mas é uma coisa meio baixo nível, não sei se tem algo mais "pronto" para já sair usando. O que exatamente você está querendo fazer em sandbox? O sandbox do chroot é mais referente ao sistema de arquivos do que aos processos, por exemplo
<chouga> perdão, alguma o quê?
<chouga> Não estou prestando atenção no assunto, desculpe.
<abc> obrgado Vivien eu vou procurar isso
<abc> uma caixa de areia, chouga
<abc> você conhece alguma para ubuntu?
<chouga> Para quê, proteção de rode local, navegador?
<chouga> *rede
<abc> pra poder rodar programas
<chouga> No momento não, mas vou pesquisar...
<VivienHayazaki> abc, que tipo de programas? E pq quer rodar eles num sandbox? Dê mais detalhes
<alvaro> chouga deu essa mensagem "Archive format is not recognized!"
<chouga> ok
<abc> Vivien, eu quero uma coisa como o "Sandboxie" do windows
<alvaro> só que já abri arquivos com esse problema no Winrar, varias vezes :(
<alvaro> Na proxima semana vou tentar no Windows, te agradeço pela atenção chouga :D
<chouga> alvaro, abra o terminal e digite: sudo apt-get install unzip unace unace-nonfree unp file-roller
<VivienHayazaki> abc, me parece ser a mesma coisa que o chroot
<chouga> Relaxa, meu caro...
<alvaro> tudo bem
<omelete> alvaro,  tenta extrair pelo terminal, unace e arquivo.ace
<VivienHayazaki> mas, de novo, o que você quer fazer dentro de um sandbox?
<chouga> Nós vamos conseguir...
<abc> tudo bem, obrigado Vivien
<abc> eu vou pesquisar sobre esse então
<alvaro> chougas File-roller, unzip, unace, unp e unace - nonfree já estão na versão mais nova
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Mas, não instalou nenhum?
<alvaro> estou achando que a codificação desse pacote é a ultima versão "for" Windows
<alvaro> nenhum instalado
<alvaro> digo, nhenum foi preciso instalar
<chouga> ok
<alvaro> te agradeço novamente
<hggdh> VivienHayazaki: tem o lxc também
<VivienHayazaki> hggdh, opa, lxc parece ser exatamente o que ele precisava
<VivienHayazaki> Eu pessoalmente só tenho experiência com sandboxes em contexto de instalar distros ou arrumar o grub, nunca usei para "segurança"
<MetodoSMART>  Eae Cyl bobão, blz?
<hggdh> ?
<xGrind> hggdh, você usa q client de IRC?
<hggdh> xGrind: weechat (git head)
<Fulano> o weechat é para terminal
<Fulano> passo
<xGrind> gosto do xchat
<Ricardo__> xGrind, e ae nao foi de debian?
<xGrind> Ricardo__, nunca :D
<xGrind> ou é mageia, ou xubuntu
<Ricardo__> bah mas saiu agora o wheezy
<Ricardo__> quentinho
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Fulano> xGrind, xchat é maneiro mesmo... gosto da leveza e da verificação ortográfica no ato da digitação. Minha segunda escolha é o Konversation, para KDE.
<xGrind> Fulano, ja usou um pra KDE, mas nao lembro o nome. acho q e' esse konversation mesmo
<xGrind> ele tem mais recursos ne?
<Fulano> sim, o konversation tem mais recursos por padrão, mas o xchat é mais extensível (aceita uma porrada de plugins e com isso fica mais poderoso do que o konversation, rs) , mas no fim dá na mesma, o detalhe é que conta
<omelete> qm usa kde tem aquele kvirc tb
 * Fulano procurando sobre kvirc no duckduckgo...
<Fulano> acho que já usei esse kvircséculos atrás, ainda no mandrake linux
<omelete> usei ele anos atras tb
<bicha> :ironias!
<MrBoss> boa noite, tenho um show onde as musicas estão separadas por arquivos como converter para ter apenas as músicas?
<xGrind> MrBoss, converter video para audio?
<xGrind> você pode usar o winff
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-02
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<xGrind> la vem
<luciopiupiu> ola
<omelete> hello
<luciopiupiu> estou com um problema de visualização do ubunto
<luciopiupiu> instalei o ubuntu 11.04 em um note antigo cce que está sem tela
<chouga> meu caro, instale o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<luciopiupiu> e o conectei via vga em uma tv
<chouga> Ele é muito melhor que o 11.04
<luciopiupiu> estou utilizando ele agora o problema é que a imagem fica maior que a tela da tv
<luciopiupiu> será alguém ai já passou por esse tipo de problema e tem um dica de configuração pra diminuir o tamanho da imagem?
<luciopiupiu> tb concordo que em tese uma versão posterior seja melhor
<omelete> luciopiupiu,  já tentou mudar a resolução da tela?
<VivienHayazaki> luciopiupiu, já viu as configurações da tv?
<VivienHayazaki> isso normalmente é problema da tevê e não do linux
<VivienHayazaki> (ou windows)
<luciopiupiu> tb pensei nessa possibilidade
<VivienHayazaki> Posso estar enganada, mas lembro de ter lido sobre como a transmissão de tevê é tem as bordas sem nada, daí a tevê em geral corrige "centralizando" a imagem e cortando as bordas
<luciopiupiu> do problema estar na tv
<VivienHayazaki> Não é bem um problema tanto quanto padrões diferentes
<omelete> tv tem opção de ajustar
<omelete> geralmente tem
<luciopiupiu> já fucei todos os tipos de configurações da tv
<luciopiupiu> vertical horizontal fase clock e tudo mais mas sempre fica um lado de fora
<omelete> aqui na minha é ajustar tela
<luciopiupiu> já mudei a resolução da tela
<luciopiupiu> e em todas fica tb um pedaço pra fora
<luciopiupiu> a tv tem tres opçoes : tv av e pc
<luciopiupiu> em pc que é o caso tem configuração de wide, auto e 4:3
<omelete> tá ligado no vga?
<luciopiupiu> já coloquei em todos os tipos
<luciopiupiu> sim no vga
<omelete> froid de vga q é 1024x768
<luciopiupiu> isso mesmo e mostra alem disso 60Hz
<luciopiupiu> froid por que
<omelete> aqui acontece isso tb
<omelete> mas é o monitor q fica fora
<luciopiupiu> como vc resolve
<omelete> ñ consegui arrumar, já tentei um monte de configuração
<luciopiupiu> onde vc leu  da transmissão da tv Vivien
<luciopiupiu> dá pra usar como estou usando agora mas é um saco
<luciopiupiu> da pra ligar via usb? acho que não
<luciopiupiu> na realidade o que aconteceu foi que meu filho João Guilherme que tem 5 anos, estava jogando no note e perdeu o jogo,
<luciopiupiu> ai tacou a cabeça na tela do note que não funcionou mais
<luciopiupiu> então pluguei -o nessa tv
<omelete> bruto ele em hehe
<luciopiupiu> muleke é fogo
<VivienHayazaki> luciopiupiu, não lembro :(
<luciopiupiu> td bem Vivien
<luciopiupiu> Valeu galera to saindo ai
<luciopiupiu> fui
<Vitor_Hugo> Boa noite a todos, sou novo no mundo Linux
<Vitor_Hugo> sou de Pernambuco, e tenho uma dúvida
<Vitor_Hugo> como funciona o curso LPI ?
<Vitor_Hugo> ==exit
<Guiflach> Algum brasileiro?
<bicha> atetunambar
<tarcisio> oi\
<tarcisio> sudo reboot
<Manolo> Pessoal, o ubuntu 11.04 ainda é compatível com softwares atuais?
<HRangel> como eu faço pra instalar uma placa multi terminal pci tn-502 quad
<YokoBR> pessoal, tenho 2 arquivos no /var/www que eu não consigo dar chmod.. ja tentei parar o apache mas não resolveu
<YokoBR> chmod: alterando permissões de “cache.cfg”: Operação não permitida chmod: alterando permissões de “connect.cfg”: Operação não permitida
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa tarde , ehehehhe
<SOUL_OF_R00T> ...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<joelma> filho da puta
<SOUL_OF_R00T> quem tá procurando a mãe ?
<CyL> @kban --host joelma
<CyL> @kick mundissa
<CyL> SOUL_OF_R00T: Boa tarde!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> CyL,  uso linux a muito tempo  mais ou menos desde que surgiu mas preciso estudar mais o ubuntu
<SOUL_OF_R00T> meus desktops rodan denian amd64 gentoo e freebsd
<dberg> "ha' muito tempo".
<SOUL_OF_R00T> valeu amigo :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> eu já fiz boot remoto linue com servidor de boot freebsd funcionou com o gentoo usei por um tempo agora vou refazer o mesmo ambiente de boot remot mas vou tentar com o debian
<SOUL_OF_R00T> http://iworks.srv.br/cgi-bin/onesoul
<SOUL_OF_R00T> gente isso é um teste que eu fiz com c++ para cgi se funcionar o objeto criando a classe e o IDX avisem, grato
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/nova-pagina-comunidade-site-oficial-ubuntu.html
<davi> Boa Tarde !
<davi> presciso de ajuda para instalar ubuntu no Dell spx 14z com 500HD e 32 ssd .  queria saber como fzer boot no ssd
<davi> alguem sabe fazer . ja tentei fazer  com alguns tutoriais mas sempre da erro no grub
<d70> boa tarde
<davi> boa tarde d70
<d70> alguém que já montou um NAS qual seria o melhor FS para usar, ext4 ? ntfs ? ReiserFS ?
<KurtKraut> d70, NTFS jamais seria uma boa opção devido a fragmentação. ex4 é bastante adotado e seguro. ReiserFS desde a prisão do criador tem um futuro incerto e uma comunidade fraca. Das opções que você citou, ext4 é o melhor candidato.
<KurtKraut> d70, é o sistema de arquivos padrão da maioria das distros inclusive o Ubuntu.
<davi> kurt e o boot no ssd vc ja fez
<KurtKraut> davi, Nunca tive um SSD.
<davi> obrigado kurt
<d70> KurtKraut: na minha busca já descartei o ntfs e o reiser, mas fiquei na duvida entre o ext3 e o ext4
<d70> parece o ext3 ser mais estavél que o ext4
<Bruno____> oi
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<Peste_Bubonica> preciso é de um bom filme pra ver nesse domingo a toa
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<KurtKraut> d70, ext4 é tão estável quanto o ext3.
<KurtKraut> d70, e é mais rápido. Por isso ele é o padrão do Ubuntu
<d70> KurtKraut: formatei no ext3 , pois , pelo que li, o ext3 é mais lento na gravação, e na leitura fica quase na mesma, além de ter algum suporte(drivers ) para maquinas windows. Caso um dia precise de um acesso direto
<KurtKraut> d70, pela quarta ou quinta vez: não há motivos concretos para você preferir ext3 no lugar do ext4.
<KurtKraut> d70, e é possível sim acessar arquivos ext4 pelo Windows: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<KurtKraut> d70, muito embora se o que você está fazendo é um NAS, não faz sentido isso ser uma preocupação. Você acessará os dados armazenados no HD por um protocolo de rede como FTP, nesse caso não importa se o sistema de arquivos é ext3, ext4, ntfs, reiser, xfs etc. O FTP permitirá que as duas máquinas troquem arquivos entre si desde que suportem FTP
<KurtKraut> E o suporte a FTP é onipresente.
<d70> KurtKraut: sim, o que estou dizendo, caso o acesso seja direto, o NAS de um pal, e precise ligar o HD em outra máquina, nessa situação, o ext3 vai servir melhor.
<KurtKraut> d70, como eu te passei o link mostrando como abrir HDs ext4 dentro do Windows, isso que você está dizendo não procede.
<d70> sorry, vi o link agora.
<KurtKraut> Não há diferença entre ext3 e ext4 no ato de plugar o HD diretamente em um computador com Windows.
<KurtKraut> A única diferença é que ext3 é mais lento.
<KurtKraut> Há um motivo para o ext4 ser o padrão do Ubuntu: ele é confiável, ele é estável, ele é mais rápido. Deve ser usado em detrimento do ext3.
<Sommer> boa noite galera
<Sommer> preciso de ajuda com o samba
<Sommer> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Sommer> alo
<coxa> iae Cesar_Augusto
<coxa> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre as versões do ubuntu ???
<juniorxap> Buenas galera?!
<juniorxap> Seguinte, estava com os famijerados badblocks no hd do meu notebook, encontrei-os apos uma formatação do hd e analise com o S.M.A.R.T.
<juniorxap> Estava aqui formatando o HD em modo "slow" preenchendo com zeros e os badblocks estão sumindo, antes estavam em 24, depois cairam pra 16 agora estam em 8.
<juniorxap> será que o S.M.A.R.T. pode ter entendido algum defeitinho no sistema de arquivos como um badblock?
<juniorxap> KurtKraut, o que acha?
<juniorxap> hggdh, o que acha?
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, o SMART não é científico/preciso e pode errar. Ele dá uma estimativa. Mas qual é o problema concreto, má performance? Se for, não tem discussão: troque o HD.
<KurtKraut> (por um novo)
<juniorxap> KurtKraut, quando fiz a primeira analise ele disse só que o disco esta ok mas com 24 badblocks
<juniorxap> ou bad sectors como ele chama.
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, recapitulando: qual é o problema concretamente?
<juniorxap> então estou formatando em modo slow pra mandar pra garantia, mas por surpresa ele esta diminuindo os bad sectors.
<juniorxap> não sei ele só dis "Disk is Ok, 8 bad sectors" no momento.
<juniorxap> estou formatando ele em modo slow no momento.
<juniorxap> será que ele pode ter entendido algum probleminha no sistema de arquivos como um bad sector?
<KurtKraut> juniorxap, então o único problema são esses dados que ele diz. Você não teve perda de dados nem tem notado lentidão no HD?
<juniorxap> não, funciona beleza, só notei depois que fiz a analise com o smart
<juniorxap> aliás durante o backup perdi 4 arquivos, mas dai eu pergunto, problemas no sistema de arquivos não podem causar isso?
<juniorxap> kkk isso tudo é vontade de não ter que mandar pra garantia.
<gaivs> pessoal, estou com um problema muito estranho, relacionado á minha rede. Alguém aí pode me ajudar?
<CyL> !alguem | gaivs
<ubotu-br> gaivs: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-26
<pcac> hi
<astroo-> ola
<pcac> i have a warming in my ubuntu 14.04
<pcac> it's portuguese??
<pcac> baixei a versao 14.04 ela da um bug
<astroo-> ok
<pcac> qnd seleciona um arquivo e tenta levalo para a barra lateral
<pcac> ele nao da erro
<pcac> mas a barra nao volta como era antes
<pcac> eu tenho que reiniciar para volar ao normal
<mirqui> vai em configurações do sistema
<mirqui> ou no canto superior direito
<mirqui> ali vc vai conseguir assessar as configurações
<BIRC> Olá?
<BIRC> Alguém online?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<malware_> boa noite
<malware_> boa noite rellikflow
<malware_> rellikFlow ta usando o steamOS?
<malware_> ...
<Kinho> Boa noite! Baixei a última versão do ubuntu e ele não detecta os drives do meu computador e o fabricante não da suporte para Linux, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Kinho> ?
<Kinho> Boa noite! Baixei a última versão do ubuntu e ele não detecta os drives do meu computador e o fabricante não da suporte para Linux, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<marcov> bom dia!
<marcov> estou com alguns problemas no meu ubunt
<marcov> sempre q vou ligar aparece uma tela com alguns problemas e preciso desconectar da tomada e depois escolher uma opção avançada do ubuntu para iniciar o meu pc..alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Kinho> Bom dia! Baixei a última versão do ubundu e ele não identifica os drivers da minha máquina, já fui no site do fabricante que é AMD e ele não da suporte para Linux, será que alguém poderia me ajudar?
<daniellopes> Bom Dia.meu Ubuntu,recem instalado,apresenta uma mensagem quando inicia:secure boot violation.invalidsignature detected.check secure boot policy in setup.
<daniellopes> como devo proceder?
<LACabeza> nem se te ajudar, nunca usei secure boot
<LACabeza> alguém ai manja como criar alias de emails no postfix?
<daniellopes> como entro na BIOS pelo ubuntu
<daniellopes> ?
<LACabeza> não entra, vc reinicia o pc e aperta DEL, F12 ou seja lá qual tecla que sua placa mãe defina
<LACabeza> mas assim que vc reinicia, aparece lá "press 'tal tecla' to enter BIOS"
<daniellopes> obrigado
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Kinho> Bom dia! Será que alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Kinho> Instalei a última versão do Ubuntu no meu computador e ele não identifica os drivers da minha máquina, será que alguém poderia me dar uma força, vale ressaltar que sou leigo em Linux para não dizer zerado.
<mirqui> o subzero e o hggdh são avançados
<mirqui> vc pegou com live cd ?
<Kinho> Sim, baixei do site e copiei para o cd
<mirqui> fez uma imagem iso ?
<Kinho> não
<mirqui> pode ser ai o problema
<mirqui> vc tem que copiar para o dvd em iso
<Kinho> tem algum comando aqui que eu possa verificar isso? Pq na verdade quem fez a instalação foi meu irmão
<mirqui> tem um monte ed programas no site baixaki que faz iso , pega um lá
<Kinho> preciso de um empurrão pra não ter que voltar para o Windowns
<mirqui> ai não sei , tbm sou novo no ubuntu
<Kinho> mirqui tbm entrei no site do fabricante da minha placa e lá ele não da suporte para Linux
<mirqui> o hggdh e o subzero não usuários avançados , tenta eles
<Kinho> baixo isso no baixaki?
<mirqui> tbm pode ser isto , mas a canonical tbm pode suprir esta deficiencia
<Kinho> só instalar direto?
<mirqui> sim , www.baixaki.com.br
<mirqui> tenta fazer o processo certo
<mirqui> baixar o programa
<mirqui> fazer imagem iso
<Kinho> ok
<mirqui> gravar em dvd ou pendrive
<mirqui> dvd é melhor
<mirqui> e depois fala no que dá
<Kinho> ok, obrigado mirqui
<Kinho> será que eu um pendrive de 16gb dá?
<Kinho> ops
<Kinho> 8gb
<Kinho> ?
<mirqui> ahah claro , é pouco menos de 1gb
<Kinho> desculpa pelas perguntas amadoras é que sou zerado mesmo
<Kinho> ok
<mirqui> tbm sou amador :)
<Kinho> como gravo em iso?
<mirqui> conheço linux faz 1 ano e meio
<Kinho> vc poderia me explicar no que poderia mudar em iso?
<mirqui> a iso é um espelho
<Kinho> vc acha que vale a pena mudar de plataforma?
<Kinho> gostei do linux se não fossem esse bugs
<mirqui> ai não sei cara depende de suas necessidades
<Kinho> e depois preciso aprender sheel
<mirqui> eu no caso uso só para internet
<mirqui> mas o wndows é impressindivel para escritório e outros ramos
<mirqui> o libreoffice ainda é um pouco capenga nisso
<Kinho> uso o ubunto devido pegar menos vírus, aí verifiquei as coisas que uso num e outro
<mirqui> de bugs não tenho que reclamar
<Kinho> e aqui tinha tudo
<Kinho> o ruim são esses bugs
<Kinho> to usando em uma tela de 32 polegadas
<mirqui> quais bugs ?
<Kinho> esse de não identificar o hardware
<Kinho> ta tudo gigante
<Kinho> não vejo os ícones
<Kinho> só os laterais pela metade no lado esquerdo
<mirqui> haa vc tem que acertar as configurações
<mirqui> vai em configurações do sistema
<mirqui> hardware
<mirqui> monitor
<Kinho> já fiz
<Kinho> isso
<Kinho> 2 dias
<mirqui> eda as configurações que vc quizer
<Kinho> não tem todas as opções
<Kinho> ele não ta identificando a placa por isso não sai o som tbm
<mirqui> tem 3 opções
<Kinho> eu anotei aqui o que vc me disse do iso
<Kinho> salvar em iso
<mirqui> não
<Kinho> eu te confesso que nem sei fazer, vou esperar meu irmão chegar e pedir pra ele testar
<mirqui> vc baixa o programa
<Kinho> sim
<mirqui> ele está bruto
<Kinho> eu to com o cd aqui dele tem como ver se ta em iso?
<mirqui> a iso é o espelho
<mirqui> pq tem que ser assim, não sei , mas tem
<Kinho> ok
<Kinho> eu estou com o cd aqui do lado tem como eu verificar isso?
<mirqui> no programa que c baixou no baixaki tem gravar em iso
<Kinho> ok
<mirqui> vc pega essa opçãop
<mirqui> e grava o cd
<mirqui> ou o dvd ,
<mirqui> dvd no caso que não tem problema de espaço
<Kinho> ok
<Kinho> e se for no pendrive?
<mirqui> tem que ser bootavel
<mirqui> que nem seu drive de dvd
<Kinho> vou tentar
<mirqui> legal
<Kinho> e mirqui, qualquer coisa, obrigado pela ajuda, pelo menos com essa história da gravação em iso é uma informação diferente
<Kinho> espero que resolva
<mirqui> o hggdh e o subzero são avançados
<mirqui> se não der , tenta eles
<mirqui> fui :)
<dfsdfsd> hello
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<LACabeza> boa
<test> Opa
<test> Alguém?
<Guest36556> Alguém?
<Guest36556> Aqui é mesmo a página do Ubuntu Brasil?? Só para esclarecer dúvidas, pretendo frequentar muito essa página, só quero me certificar de que é verdadeira.
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal!
<Megabyte> Eu gostaria de ajudar na parte de documentação do Ubuntu.
<Guest36556> Boa tarde.
<Megabyte> Tem algum documento não traduzido do qual comunidade brasileira esteja precisando muito?
<Guest36556> Eu não conheço nada, quero é me informar. Será que estou no lugar certo??? Alguém me ajuda por favor!
<Megabyte> Guest36556, o que você tá procurando/
<Guest36556> Cara (ou mulher), aqui é um chat pra tira-dúvida ou é só pra usuários mais avançados?
<Megabyte> Guest36556, bom, nesse caso você chama de "moça", e não mulher :)
<Megabyte> Guest36556, mas não sou mulher, não :)
<Megabyte> Guest36556, em todo o caso, sim, você pode tirar suas dúvidas aqui.
<Guest36556> Sim, eu sei. Falhas de concordância.
<Megabyte> Guest36556, Só que, infelizmente, o pessoal nem sempre tá ativo. Esse é um canal comunitário.
<Guest36556> Ahh sim...
<Guest36556> É porque eu tô pretendendo entrar na comunidade do Linux agora
<Guest36556> Por hoje ou amanhã
<Megabyte> Comunidade do Linux?
<Guest36556> Modo de dizer! Quero começar a usar o Linux agora.
<Megabyte> Guest36556, o que falta pra você começar a usar o Linux?
<Guest36556> Calmaí, tudo bem. Eu estou falando com um homem ou com uma mulher? Só pra questão de concordância.
<Guest36556> Na verdade, não falta nada. Eu já tenho a ISO e tenho o pen drive pra dar boot na máquina.
<xGrind_2> Megabyte: manja de c?
<Guest36556> C ?
<xGrind_2> Guest36556: linguagem c. manja? :)
<Megabyte> Guest36556, Eu já disse que não sou mulher, não?
<Guest36556> Nada!
<Guest36556> Sim, já disse, sou esquecido, foi mal!
<Megabyte> XGrind_2, um pouco... mas muito pouco
<Megabyte> Guest36556, Enfim. O que você precisa saber?
<Guest36556> Eis a questão, primeiro eu queria saber se aqui era o lugar certo. Por hora, é só isso.
<Guest36556> Não estou em casa, portanto não tenho nenhuma dúvida a curto prazo.
<Megabyte> ??
<Megabyte> Guest36556, Aqui é especificamente sobre uma variante, o Ubuntu
<Guest36556> Eu pensei depois que eu entrei que aqui era uma área mais pra pessoas avançadas do que para iniciante.
<Guest36556> Mas já me certifiquei que tem gente disposta a ajudar. Sim, sei que é para Ubuntu. É essa distribuição que vou usar.
<Megabyte> O Linux é distribuído de várias formas
<Guest36556> De qualquer forma obrigado pela atenção. Volto outro dia, ou mais a noite.
<Megabyte> Ok...
<Guest36556> Eu não sou leigo total, só pra deixar claro.
<Guest36556> É que em questão de uso só usei o Debian por um tempo enquanto fazia meu curso técnico,
<Guest36556> Na parte de servidores que a gente fez.
<Megabyte> Então você já tem uma noção, imagino?
<Guest36556> Isso, exatamente.
<Guest36556> Eu sou técnico em redes de computadores. (:
<Megabyte> O que você espera do Ubuntu?:
<Guest36556> Só não tenho muito conhecimento afinco de causa em Linux
<xGrind_2> PeErLesS: do alive?
<Megabyte> Guest36556, O Ubuntu não é uma distribuição muito flexível em termos de compilação e distribuição dos seus programas
<Megabyte> Guest36556, é um "sacrifício" que se faz pra atender uma gama maior de usuários que precisam usar uma versão mais amigável de Linux
<Foinquinos> Boa tarde! Instalei a última versão do Ubuntu na minha máquina mais ele não está detectando os drivers, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Foinquinos> e o fabricante não da suporte para Linux
<Guest36556> @Megabyte, pois é, imagino como seja. Gostaria de trabalhar com algumas linhas de comando para fazer algumas tarefas rotineiras, apenas pra me acostumar com esse tipo de uso. Já que tenho interesse em futuramente fazer scripts para servidores ou algo parecido. Apenas para conhecimento específico dessa causa.
<Megabyte> Guest36556, Talvez um canal mais genérico seja melhor pra você. Já tentou o #Linuxhelp?
<Megabyte> Foinquinhos, qual é o dispositivo?
<Foinquinos> Boa tarde! Instalei a última versão do Ubuntu na minha máquina mais ele não está detectando os drivers, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Guest36556> Não tentei não...
<Foinquinos> a minha placa é uma A785GM-M
<Foinquinos> amd
<Guest36556> #Linuxhelp tem estrangeiro só ou tem BR também? Tipo, mais BR do que estrangeiro?
<Megabyte> Guest36556, Tem mais estrangeiros
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, placa de vídeo?
<Foinquinos> ati RADEON
<Guest36556> E BR também?
<Megabyte> Guest36556, voê pode achar, mas vai ser mais difícil
<Foinquinos> Eu acho que essa placa de video vem na placa mãe, é uma placa fraca, é aquela placa black series
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, olha... no geral, as placas de vídeo da AMD (que comprou a ATI) não tem um suporte bom a 3D no Linux
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, você já olhou no painel de controle -> drivers -> "drivers restritos / proprietários"?
<Foinquinos> sim
<Foinquinos> ele não detecta nenhum
<Megabyte> E não tem nada lá?
<Foinquinos> não aparece nada
<Foinquinos> me disseram pra usar o catalyst mais nem sei usar isso
<Foinquinos> fui tentar tive que reinstalar 3 vezes o sistema
<Foinquinos> a tela não está no tamanho ideal
<Foinquinos> o som não estão saindo nas caixas de som
<Foinquinos> essa aqui é a minha placa, será que você poderia dar uma olhada?
<Foinquinos> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1000&CategoryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=19&LanID=0#fragment-Download
<Foinquinos> achei ela aqui
<Megabyte> Foinquinhos Catalyst
<Foinquinos> esse é o problema
<Foinquinos> já tentei usar e buguei tudo
<Foinquinos> :(
<Foinquinos> nem achei um bom tutorial
<Foinquinos> tenho que ver o modelo da placa essas coisas
<Foinquinos> não sei nem por onde começar
<Foinquinos> só tem esse jeito pelo catalyst?
<Megabyte> Faz o seguinte
<Megabyte> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<Foinquinos> ok, vou abrir o terminal aqui e ir copiando
<Megabyte> Reinicia
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Megabyte> E roda um desses dois:
<Foinquinos> reiniciar que vc diz é reiniciar a máquina?
<Megabyte> Sim
<Megabyte> sudo aticonfig --initial
<Megabyte> ou
<Megabyte> sudo amdconfig --initial
<Megabyte> Aí, pra configurar, você digita isso:
<Megabyte> fglrxinfo
<Foinquinos> ok vou tentar
<Megabyte> Você vai ter que ver algo mais ou menos assim
<Megabyte> fglrxinfo
<Megabyte> display: :0  screen: 0
<Megabyte> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Megabyte> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series
<Megabyte> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11733 Compatibility Profile Context
<Megabyte> Aqui tá o tutorial em inglês
<Foinquinos> ok, não preciso baixar nada? Apenas digitar os comandos?
<Megabyte> O apt-get é o programa que baixa e configura as coisas pra você. :)
<Foinquinos> ok, vou tentar, já volto, ou não volto se o sistema morrer novamente, em todo caso muito obrigado, quase desistindo aqui
<Foinquinos> primeiro comando deu isso
<Foinquinos> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<Foinquinos> cp: impossível obter estado de “/etc/X11/xorg.conf”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Foinquinos> carregando aqui
<Guest36556> Bem, vou saindo aqui, Obrigado, até mais.
<Foinquinos> Megabyte
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, você consegui instalar o resto dos comandos?
<Foinquinos> fiz tudo instalou e agora?
<Foinquinos> bom apareceu o amd catalist control center
<Foinquinos> dois ícones
<Megabyte> Sua tela tá configurada direito?
<Foinquinos> mais da erro
<Foinquinos> não
<Foinquinos> a mesma coisa
<Megabyte> Qual erro que dá?
<Foinquinos> quando clico neles aparece uma tela preta pedindo a senha
<Foinquinos> coloco
<Foinquinos> e some
<Foinquinos> e não faz mais nada
<Foinquinos> Houve um problema ao iniciar o Catalyst Control Center edição Linux.  Pode ter sido causado pelo seguinte.  Não há driver gráfico AMD instalado ou o driver gráfico AMD não está funcionando corretamente. Instale o driver AMD driver adequado ao seu hardware AMD ou configure usando aticonfig.
<Foinquinos> em um deles aparece isso
<Megabyte> tenta rodar o aticonfig na tela de comando
<Foinquinos> como faz?
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, digita "aticonfig" (sem aspas) no terminal
<Megabyte> sudo aticonfig
<Foinquinos> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Foinquinos> apareceu isso
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, é bem possível que o seu dispositivo não seja realmente da AMD
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, Já aconteceu comigo no caso da Intel
<Megabyte> Eu tenho um netbook com placa gráfica de marca intel, mas a empresa que fez foi uma tal de "PowerVR"
<Megabyte> E eles não quiseram abrir os drivers
<Foinquinos> sobre este computador aparece aqui
<Foinquinos> processador AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 810 Processador x4
<Foinquinos> gráficos Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<Foinquinos> tipo de sistema 64bits
<Megabyte> AMD RS880?
<Foinquinos> disco 146,8gb
<Megabyte> Deixa eu ver
<Foinquinos> no gráficos aparece essa informação
<Foinquinos> ok
<Megabyte> Aparentemente, esses drivers são antigos
<Megabyte> Quantos anos tem seu net?
<Megabyte> err, notebook
<Foinquinos> não sei exatamente um bom tempo
<Foinquinos> essa é a placa Mega
<Foinquinos> http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=1000&CategoryID=1&MenuID=19&LanID=12
<Foinquinos> olhe por favor
<Foinquinos> e me diga o que vc acha
<Foinquinos> caso contrário volto para o Windowns é um jeito
<Foinquinos> até gostei do linux mais tenho aulas aqui e tenho que arrumar
<Megabyte> Eu tava achando que você tava falando de uma placa de vídeo móvel
<Foinquinos> não
<Megabyte> Isso é uma placa de computador torre (desktop), não?
<Foinquinos> eu disse que achava que essa placa já vinha com uma placa de video integrada
<Foinquinos> mais era fraquinha
<Foinquinos> sim
<Foinquinos> não é um noot
<Foinquinos> not
<Megabyte> º Integrado (baseado no chipset AMD 785G com processador gráfico ATI™ Radeon HD4200) -> *Essa* é sua placa gráfica
<Megabyte> ATI Radeon HD 4200
<Foinquinos> sim
<Foinquinos> já vem na placa
<Megabyte> Mas pra configurar o vídeo, você tem que falar o modelo exato da placa
<Foinquinos> é essa que está aqui na caixa
<Foinquinos> estou com a caixa da placa aqui
<Megabyte> A razão pra isso é que muitos modelos de placa de vídeo pra notebooks vem com um "m" no final
<Megabyte> de "mobile"
<Foinquinos> o meu caso tem jeito?
<Foinquinos> queria muito aprender
<Megabyte> Acredito que sim
<Foinquinos> a arrumar isso
<Foinquinos> então aqui aparece
<Foinquinos> ATI Radeon HD 4200 graphics
<Foinquinos> ATI Hibrid Graphics technology
<Megabyte> Tenta isso:
<Megabyte> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get update
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<Foinquinos> ok
<Foinquinos> vamos lá
<Megabyte> Depois de executar esses passos, reinicia o sistema gráfico e me diz se resolveu
<Megabyte> (Não todo o sistema... só o X)
<Foinquinos> ok
<Foinquinos> como só o X
<Foinquinos> kkk
<Foinquinos> desculpa a minha ignorância é que sou zerado já estou uns três dias tentando resolver isso
<Megabyte> Sem problema
<Megabyte> Faz logoff pra parte gráfica reiniciar
<Megabyte> sua tela vai ficar preta por alguns segundos e voltar
<Foinquinos> ok
<Foinquinos> esperando carregar tudo para ir para terceira linha de comando
<Megabyte> ok
<Foinquinos> ta demorando um pouco procurando por cabeçalhos cabeçalhos e cabeçalhos
<Megabyte> É assim mesmo
<Foinquinos> não foi
<Megabyte> não foi?
<Megabyte> O que não foi?
<Foinquinos> quando acabou o segundo comando disse que iria ter que usar sudo apt-get pra corrigir esse problema
<Foinquinos> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote fglrx-legacy
<Foinquinos> sudo apt-get upgrade Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Calculando atualização... Pronto 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados. W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ trusty/partner amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_par
<Megabyte> Bom
<Megabyte> faz o seguinte
<Megabyte> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:makson96/fglrx
<Megabyte> (esse "-r" remove esse repositório)
<Megabyte> Ele deve estar desatualizado
<Foinquinos> sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:makson96/fglrx  If there will be no more driver updates made by AMD, than this repository will not support Ubuntu 13.10 and beyond. Use open source drivers instead (installed by default). If for some reason you still need Legacy Catalyst for Ubuntu 13.10, please consider this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181190&p=12823425#post12823425  This repository provides AMD Catalyst Lagacy 13
<Foinquinos> apareceu isso Mega
<Megabyte> Tradução: esse repositório não funciona mais pro Ubuntu 13.10 e superior
<Megabyte> Ele também diz que os drivers abertos estão instalados por padrão...
<Megabyte> deixa eu dar uma olhada no fórum
<Foinquinos> ok
<Foinquinos> obrigado
<adorilson> caros
<adorilson> conhecem um software editor palavras cruzadas?
<adorilson> quero criar palavras cruzadas
<Megabyte> Adorilson, eu não conheço um programa pra isso no Linux, mas se não incomodar... você pode fazer no Libreoffice
<adorilson> Megabyte: pois é, não queria ter esse incomodo. ;)
<Megabyte> adorilson, a forma mais fácil de fazer isso é usar flash, eu acho
<Megabyte> faz um programinha que lê um arquivo com as palavras e desenha pra você
<Megabyte> Isso funcionaria no Linux
<adorilson> Megabyte: flash = Adobe Flash? Fora de cogitação
<adorilson> sem tempo agora pra fazer o programinha, embora seja algo para se pensar. realmente.
<Megabyte> adorilson, mas você vai ter que desenvolver alguma coisa de qualquer jeito
<Megabyte> afinal, você quer algo que *monte* palavras cruzadas, não?
<Megabyte> Foinquinhos, eu vou perguntar pro pessoal do canal em inglês
<Foinquinos> ok, obrigado Mega
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, enquanto isso... você não tem uma placa off 3D da Nvidia?
<adorilson> Megabyte: sim, mas por enquanto, melhor (mais rápido) usar uma solução manual (aka LibreOffice) do que ter que implementar algo
<Foinquinos> não, essa é a única
<Megabyte> adorilson, eu nem acho que valha a pena, na verdade
<Megabyte> a não ser que tenha algum tipo de animação
<Foinquinos> eu achava que o ubuntu já demiria detectar tudo ao instalar
<Foinquinos> já iria
<adorilson> Megabyte, o que não vale a pena?
<Megabyte> adorilson, um sotware de criar palavras cruzadas
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, ele costuma ser bom nessas coisas, mas de vez em quando dá uns foras
<adorilson> Megabyte: depende do que eu vou ter que fazer essa tarefa. ;)
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, roda isso: sudo update-pciids
<Foinquinos> ok
<Foinquinos> Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2014-05-26 03:15:01
<Megabyte> Foinquinhos, só pra confirmar... a sua versão é 14.04 ou 14.10?
<Foinquinos> a última 14.04
<adorilson> uma ferramenta online tb me serve
<Megabyte> All right
<Megabyte> Desculpa, troquei as línguas
<Megabyte> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Megabyte> O que aparece pra você?
<Foinquinos> no proble
<Foinquinos> Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2014-05-26 03:15:01
<Megabyte> Esse comando é diferente do outro
<Megabyte> Ele vai dar detalhes da sua placa
<Megabyte> Exemplo: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]
<Foinquinos> tendi
<Megabyte> E então... o que aparece?
<Foinquinos> lspci -nn | grep VGA 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880 [Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9710]
<Megabyte> Ok
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, tenta remover por completo os drivers proprietários da AMD
<Megabyte> assim
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Foinquinos> ok
<Megabyte> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Foinquinos> o último comando não aconteceu nada Mega
<Foinquinos> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Nota, selecionando 'fglrx-driver-dev' para a expressão regular 'fglrx*' Nota, selecionando 'fglrx-pxpress' para a expressão regular 'fglrx*' Nota, selecionando 'fglrx-updates' para a expressão regular 'fglrx*' Nota, selecionando 'fglrx-dev' para a expressão regular 'fglrx*' Nota, selecionando 'fglrx-control'
<Megabyte> Foiniquinos, tenta isso:
<Megabyte>  dpkg --get-selections|grep libgl1-mesa
<Megabyte> O que aparece?
<Foinquinos> dpkg --get-selections|grep libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64				install libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64		
<Foinquinos> dpkg --get-selections|grep libgl1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64				install libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64				install
<adorilson> Megabyte: tem o findthatword. é editor de caça palavras, mas irá me ser útil
<Megabyte> Foinquinhos, dpkg -r libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64
<Megabyte> mais precisamente
<Megabyte> sudo dpkg -r libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64
<Foinquinos> sudo dpkg -r libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 dpkg: problemas com dependências previnem a remoção de libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64:  libgnome-desktop-3-7 depende de libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1; porém:   Pacote libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 está para ser removido.   Pacote libgl1 não está instalado.   Pacote libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64, o qual fornece libgl1 está para ser removido.  gnome-session-bin depende de libgl1-mesa-glx | libgl1; porém:   Pacote l
<Megabyte> Entendi
<Megabyte> Acho que a instalação deve ter acontecido corretamente
<Megabyte> roda o último comando:
<Megabyte> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Foinquinos> não mudou nada
<Megabyte> Sim
<Megabyte> Reinicia o X
<Foinquinos> mega ta tudo grande aqui não vejo o botões
<Foinquinos> sabe me dizer onde fica esse logof?
<Foinquinos> consegui
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, qual a interface? Unity?
<Foinquinos> já fiz
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, como você conseguiu se você tá falando comigo aqui?
<Foinquinos> gnome
<Megabyte> Foinquinos, faz o seguitne
<Megabyte> pede pra reiniciar seu pc
<Foinquinos> ok
<Foinquinos> já volto
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<drone_> Qual o melhor software pra montar um servidor voip para disparar torpedos de voz ? Alguem recomenda algum ... ?
<mirqui> para spam ?
<drone_> nao, profissional.
<mirqui> não entendo disso
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<drone_> no que voce sabe mexer... ?
<mirqui> sou novo , novato
<sky_fy> rs
<mirqui> conheço linux a 1 ano e meio
<drone_> vc tem quantos anos ?
<mirqui> ahaha sou com certeza mais velho que vc ;)
<sky_fy> fala a idade ai mirqui, fiquei curioso agora =)
<sky_fy> bom... se vc tem o nick mirqui em alusao ao antigo mirc do irc deve ter uma idade consideravel mesmo
<mirqui> 46 , e vcs :) ?
<sky_fy> ou nao tem nada a ver?
<mirqui> uma homenagem :)
<sky_fy> eu 33
<drone_> nunca ouvi falar de mirqui, kkk
<mirqui> tem irc
<sky_fy> nao vo falar q e a idade de Cristo
<mirqui> e tem o mirc
<mirqui> gigita no google
<drone_> mirc eu conheco
<drone_> mas nao eh tao antigo
<drone_> eu tenho 26
<mirqui> digita
<drone_> quando tinha 12 eu jogava age of empires no canais irc
<drone_> eu estou no mundo linux tem 2 anos.
<sky_fy> to ficando velho
<drone_> ha 6 meses que ja uso linux com oS.O.
<mirqui> ahaha se tú está velho , imagina eu :)
<drone_> vcs nunca mexeram com voip nao
<drone_> ?
<drone_> e curl, alguem mexe ai ?
<mirqui> voip só o skype
<mirqui> mas como usuário
<drone_> hehehe
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AlanEduardo> Boa Noite...
<astroo-> ola...
<AlanEduardo> Estou com o seguinte problema!
<mirqui> fala ,
<AlanEduardo> Tenho o Win7 no meu notebook, e tenho uma partição para o ubuntu, mas quando vou instala-lo, ele nao reconhece a partição que separei ...
<AlanEduardo> Só reconhece o HD como um todo, desconsiderando o Win 7 e os demais...
<mirqui> do ubuntu ou 7
<AlanEduardo> Quero por o ubuntu !
<mirqui> haa aparece na tela do boot
<mirqui> ai vc tem 20 segundos para acertar qual vc quer
<mirqui> senão o ubuntu assume que a partição é dele
<mirqui> e abre o ubuntu
<Ultimus_Thor> Pessoal, boa noite!
<Ultimus_Thor> Quero tirar uma dúvida com vocês rapidinho, como faço pra me registrar aqui no chat??
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao site da freenode
<Ultimus_Thor> Sim...
<astroo-> tem la a explicar
<Ultimus_Thor> Ok, vou ver
<gsilva> Boas noites
<gsilva> Sabem se há algum site dedicado ao Lubuntu, ao estilo de ubuntu-pt.org?
<astroo-> gsilva  bem-vindo
<mirqui> acho que tem aqui no irc tbm
<mirqui> da um list channel
<mirqui> ou procura na busca com o nome de lubuntu
<ROGERIO> BOA NOITE GOSTARIA DE INSTALAR UBUNTO NO MEU NOTE QUAL VOCÊ ME SUGERE GOSTARIA DO MAIS ATUALIZADO
<astroo-> ola e usa minusculas
<ROGERIO> OK
<alvaro> versão 14 é a atual
<astroo-> tens de dizer que pc tnes
<alvaro> sistema 32 ou 64 bits?
<alvaro> ROGERIO ?
<alvaro> já foi se
<alvaro> não deu prazo para nada
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-27
<Foinquinos> Olá boa noite?
<Foinquinos> Mega está aí?
<astroo-> ola
<Foinquinos> olá astroo
<Foinquinos> eu tive um problema com os drives do meu pc que o ubuntu não reconheceu
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Foinquinos> hum
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<paulo_> gostaria que me ajudassem a instalar o gaussian
<paulo_> gaussian (g09.tar.bz2)
<grilo> eai ?
<grilo> cade o pessoal
<grilo> alguem tem o ubuntu 10.10
<dk_millares> bom dia
<Marcus> Bom dia
<Marcus> estou com problemas logo que inicializo o meu ubuntu (versão 14.04)...aparece o anuncio com problemas no kennel e sempre tenho q escolher uma versão genérica para iniciar!
<Marcus> Alguém pode me ajudar!
<Marcus> ja fiz o sudo apt-get update e nada
<Marcus> fiz o sudo apt-get install -f e nada!
<Marcus> sudo apt-get xserver xorg e nada!
<Marcus> e agora???rsrsrs
<Marcus> <Agent_Smith_BR> olá
<Lucas__> ola galera
<Lucas__> boa tarde
<Lucas__> entao, baixei o ubuntu 14.04
<Lucas__> mais nao veio em .iso
<Lucas__> normal?
<Lucas__> ?
<Markdark> hum...
<Markdark> alguem?
<drone__> Estou executando um script em python + mysql + Threads.   Estou executando mais de 100 processos no mesmo script, mas alguns scripts estao engasgando com o tempo, e eu preciso apertar CRTL + \  para desengasga-los... alguem sabe o que eu posso fazer ?
<drone__> Por ex: Eu comeco com 100 processos, e dps de 10 min, tem apenas 70, dps 30 ate ficar "estavel"
<drone__> mas quando eu aperto CRTL + \ Todos os 100 voltam a funcionar
<xerife> Alguém aqui pode me dar uma ajuda ?? Já baixei o Ubuntu e gostaria de instalalo em um Note via USB. Como faze-lo a partir da imagem ?
<barna> xerife, vc ta no windows?
<xerife> sim
<xerife> Win 8
<barna> 1seg
<barna> xerife, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xerife> To baixando Barna, brigadão
<barna> xerife, :D
<KurtKraut> drone__, com o comando xdotool você conseguira via shell script comandar teclado e mouse. Assim você consegue gerar o ato de pressionar estas teclas
<KurtKraut> drone__, faça um shell script que vá até a janela do terminal e pressione as teclas que você precisa
<drone__> KurtKraut,  do que voce esta falando ?
<KurtKraut> drone__, estou respondendo a pergunta que você fez hoje às 17:09
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<xerife> A porra do micro não tem boot pela USB... MEU DEUS
<astroo-> mirqui  bem e tu?
 * IZhaqMelo boa tarde !
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Ultimus_Thor> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Ultimus_Thor> Ontem eu fui dar boot pelo pen driva na minha máquina, mas o Ubuntu demorou muuuuito tempo pra carregar até que deu erro no carregamento de alguns arquivos. A versão que eu coloquei no pen drive era a 12.10-desktopi386.iso. Queria saber se esse i386 é alguma especificação pra algum tipo de Hardware (tipo um processador Core i3) ou alguma coisa do tipo, tendo em vista que extrai essa ISO do site oficial do Ubuntu.
<Ultimus_Thor> boot pelo pen drive *
<Ultimus_Thor> E gostaria também de saber se o fato de eu ter criado o pen drive bootável com uma ISO vinda de outro pen drive (espetado na máquina simultaneamente) pode ter corrompido a ISO que eu possuo durante a transferência.
<drone__> KurtKraut, Acho que voce entendeu errado, nao falei nada de teclado e mouse
<drone__> quero saber o motivo do meu script estar afogando..
<drone__> CRTL + \     , estou falando de um comando no PYTHON.
<drone__> qual tipo de maquina eu devo comprar para ser um servdor, que seja melhor que meu notebook, com processador I7.
<drone__> quero manipular banco de dados...
<Ultimus_Thor> Bah, perguntei e fiquei no vácuo no mais.
<Ultimus_Thor> Só uma ajuda, uma dúvida bem principiante mesmo, mas gostaria se possível que alguém me ajudasse nessa.
<AlexandreMBM> Processador Q6600 terá alguns problema com Ubuntu amd64?
 * IZhaqMelo o que voce quer instalar nela?
 * IZhaqMelo SO? e todos aos aplicativos?
<Daekdroom> Ultimus_Thor, esse i386 significa que é compatível com processadores 32 e 64 bits.
<KurtKraut> drone__, Meu filho, você não está falando que precisa dar CTRL + \ para 'desengasgar' o script Python? Se você precisa automatizar esse processo humano que você faz de pressionar estas teclas, com o xdotool você conseguirá fazê-lo.
<Daekdroom> Ultimus_Thor, e, de fato, é provável que a ISO que você baixou é corrompida. De qualquer forma, eu recomendo que você use a versão 12.04 ou a 14.04 porque elas terão atualizações por mais tempo.
<Ultimus_Thor> A versão 13.10 não é recomendada?
<Daekdroom> O suporte para ela acaba em pouco tempo também.
 * IZhaqMelo Ultimus_Thor nunca instale versão Beta num server... 
<Ultimus_Thor> Ah, lembrei agora, eu baixei a versão 14.04 na minha máquina em casa, vou bootar por essa ISO.
<Ultimus_Thor> E sou usuário doméstico, não vou usar em servidor.
<Daekdroom> A versão 12.10 na verdade teve seu suporte terminado esse mês.
<Ultimus_Thor> Na verdade a minha máquina pode se tornar um servidor mesmo com ISO para desktop, certo?
<Daekdroom> E a 13.10 acaba em julho.
<Daekdroom> Sim.
<Ultimus_Thor> Justamente, quero usar as linhas de comando para algumas tarefas que ainda tenho que estudar melhor.
<Ultimus_Thor> No mais, obrigado então. Chegando em casa eu vou queimar a ISO num pen drive e espero que consiga instalar certo.
<Ultimus_Thor> Qualquer coisa eu apareço por aqui
<Ultimus_Thor> Ainda que eu não tenha entendido como registrar o meu nome, eu apareço aqui.
<Ultimus_Thor> E, obrigado pela ajuda. Infelizmente, eu não sou tão leigo quanto parece no assunto, eu sou técnico em redes de computadores, mas o contato que tive com Linux foi muito voltado ao Debian, e o que foi eu não tenho grandes recordações. Ademais,para um usuário a nível doméstico e sem muito conhecimento, foi-me recomendado o uso do Ubuntu. Certamente, escolhi essa distribuição por esse exato motivo, e se eu tiver dú
<Ultimus_Thor> Quem ainda está apenas começando. Obrigado a todos, até a próxima (provavelmente hoje mais a noite)
<astroo-> ate
 * IZhaqMelo Ultimus_Thor  cara é bom voce usar o ubuntu porém usar somente ele é um erro! use o Fedora ou CentOS para voce conhecer sobre red hat
<Ultimus_Thor> Em relação ao que dizes, IZhaqMelo ?
<drone__> alguem ai trabalhe com python ?
<otavio_> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<otavio_> por favor, alguem pode me indicar um link com instrucao para remover manualmente um programa no ubuntu?
<otavio_> quero remover o OpenJDK e o autoremove --purge no apt-get nao resolveu
<smsantos> oi
<smsantos> oi
<astroo-> ola
<smsantos> amigo qual a configuração minima parw instalar lubuntu 14
<astroo-> lubuntu e raro falar alguem dele
<astroo-> deve ser semelhante ao ubuntu
<smsantos> obrigado
<smsantos> beleza amigo
<alvaro> friozinho danado
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<drone_> Alguem aqui trabalha com voip ?
<Rafael> Boa noite
<Guest31653> Tem como instalar o iTunes no ubuntu?
<drone__> boa noite
<Porcks> boa noite
<barna> boa
<drone__> boa noite
<Annoni> Bom dia! Baixei o arquivo .ISO, como faço para instalar?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rudolpholiver> :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rudolpholiver> bem e você? :D
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais sãi as novas ?
<rudolpholiver> correria do trampo, rs
<mirqui> normal :) ,
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos ;)
<Dhiigo> o ubuntu roda warface?
<Dhiigo> o Ubuntu roda jogos como warface e minecraft?
<Nilton> alguem saberia me ajudar , logo apos a instalação do ubuntu 14.04 aparece uma mensagem perguntando se quero rodar o sistema com grafico baixo
<KurtKraut> Nilton, nos mostre a mensagem por completo (de preferência um screenshot)
<Nilton> ok
<Nilton> exatamente como essa aqui
<Nilton> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-oDQHyFGdeoU/UlhZsILxTMI/AAAAAAAACSM/xDfMynEJc6w/s1600/low-graphic.png
<KurtKraut> Nilton, A mensagem que você me mostra é diferente do que você me disse. Você já colocou no Google Translate para entender?
<Nilton> desculpe , me confundi na hora de escrever , mas o problema é esse da imagen
<Nilton> consegui resolver o problema , reinstalei o driver da placa de video via terminal
<Nilton> usando o seguinte comando : sudo apt-get install fglrx
<KurtKraut> Nilton, ah okay. Fico contente que tenha resolvido.
<Nilton> vlw , pela atenção
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MichelW> Vi alguém falar em Minecraft aqui? hahaha
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> eu nao jogo
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> no linux so jogos isto: Trackmania Nations Forever
<nuno_nunes> mas via playonlinux :D
<MichelW> hahaha nuno_nunes to tentando fazer o port do league of legends, mas só consegui fazer ele rodar no Fedora 20 utilizando os drivers oficiais da nvidia via playonlinux
<MichelW> qualquer outra tentativa em outras distribuições e versões não deu certo =/
<nuno_nunes> eu nao uso fedora e nem ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> MichelW, que linux usas
<MichelW> Atualmente: ElementaryOS, Debian Wheezy, Debian Jessie(2 pcs), Ubuntu 14.04
<MichelW> Ah eh, e Fedora 19 :)
<MichelW> lembrei que tem um com Ubuntu 12.04 tb
<nuno_nunes> MichelW, eu sei os ubuntus toodos e passei para manjaro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MichelW> nuno_nunes:  Uso Ubuntu desde a versão 6.04 :P Mas infelizmente ele tem me decepcionado demais na versão server, em testes um fedora consegue ser até 10x mais eficiente e responsivo que um ubuntu (debian em torno de 6x mais). isso no mesmo equipamento :)
<nuno_nunes> 6.04 é impossivel
<nuno_nunes> eu comecei para versao 6.06 lts
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> MichelW, eu deixei o ubuntu por causa do unity
<MichelW> vdd kkkk faz tempo e não lembrava que tinha esse 6.06
<MichelW> Unity :s tb detesto ele, mas deixe a canonical continuar o seu trabalho, é preciso ter ao menos uma interface 100% sem bugs e uma plataforma que combine com isso, de resto cada um usa o que quiser... recentemente tenho curtido usar o Crunchbang no meu note de trabalho
<nuno_nunes> eu comecei pelo linux mandarke em 2002 / 2003
<nuno_nunes> a 11 anos
<nuno_nunes> o unity para mim é igual ao windows vista
<nuno_nunes> MichelW, e uso o kde actualmente
<MichelW> uso desde o conectiva 9 :) apesar dos stress no início com os rWinmodens :S
<nuno_nunes> MichelW, eu uso windows desde 1997 e linux a 2003
<nuno_nunes> :D
<MichelW> nuno_nunes:  iniciei com win e lin em 2003, quando peguei pela primeira vez um computador kkkk nooob.. :P mas hoje sou programador e dá de inventar o que quiser
<MichelW> nuno_nunes: to até discutindo sobre neurociência, devices e sdks para integrar no linux aqui com um colega :)
<nuno_nunes> eu no outro dia tive que mudar a placa de rede
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<arthur200500> como faço pra instalar o ubuntu pelo cartao de memoria?
<mirqui> baixa do pc para o cartão
<mirqui> mas não sei se teu cartão é bootavvel
<mirqui> ai tens que ver
<astroo-> ja saiu a velocidade do som
<alvaro> 10º C
<astroo-> ?
<alvaro> 10° C
<alvaro> temperatura
<astroo-> de...
<alvaro> ambiente
<alvaro> tá frio demais
<alvaro> o  computador é que tá rápido como nunca
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-29
<alvaro> o nucleo do pc tá em 20° C
<mirqui> ahaha meu pc está com 47º de febre ,
<mirqui> aqui está 9
<alvaro> vixi
<alvaro> esse inverno promete
<mirqui> mas vc pega a temperatura dos cores ou do geral ?
<astroo-> em Portugal ate agora o ano tem estado -4º +- que a media
<alvaro> não entendi?
<mirqui> ahaha eu ou o astro ?
<alvaro> no pc é via sensores mesmo
<mirqui> haa
<alvaro> mirqui
<mirqui> eu pego sempre a geral
<mirqui> os cores sempre dão abaixo mde 55
<mirqui> quando da 70 º tem perigo de perda de dados
<alvaro> mirqui moras no Sul do Brasil?
<mirqui> sul
<alvaro> meu pc nunca passou de 55° C
<alvaro> tenho uma sobrinha que mora em Foz do Iguaçu
<mirqui> tú usa linux ?
<alvaro> sim
<mirqui> su uso o psensor
<alvaro> ??
<mirqui> iguaçu é meio do brasil :)
<mirqui> psensor é o programa que eu vejo para ver a temperatura do pc
<alvaro> uso o Gsmartcontrol
<mirqui> este não conheço , o psensor é básico , mas faz bem o serviço
<alvaro> dá para ver atraves dele se alguma coisa está prestes a "fundir" no pc
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<mirqui> ahaha fundir não , maas dá para dar um alerta antes do note desligar e vc perder os dados
<mirqui> eu deixo o alarme para 64º
<mirqui> ai desligo e deixo esfriar um pouco
<alvaro> não uso note e sim pc
<mirqui> haa , o pc não dá mais que 30 , 30 e poucos graus
<alvaro> depois que pus mais RAM esquenta bem menos
<alvaro> tinha só 1 agora pus 4
<mirqui> ddr2 ou 3 ?
<alvaro> ddr 2
<alvaro> o ganho foi absurdo
<alvaro> ddr 2 667mghz
<mirqui> tenho um dual core ddr2 tbm , mas só um pente
<mirqui> funciona muito bem
<alvaro> só que a placa mãe chegou ao limite
<mirqui> você usa o pc para que ?
<alvaro> Core 2Duo de 2.4 mghz
<alvaro> uso para tudo literalmente
<alvaro> usava o Ubuntu 32 bits, agora estou com o de 64bits
<alvaro> ficou 6X mais rápido, em tudo
<mirqui> minha tia tem um core 2duo
<mirqui> mas ela usa só para internet
<alvaro> o melhor processador feito até hoje
<mirqui> sim , pouco uso de energia
<alvaro> ele consome menos que uma lampada de 50 watts, isso funcionando no maximo
<mirqui> distribuição de tarefas melhor
<alvaro> pena que tiraram de linha
<alvaro> não deu lucro pra Intel
<alvaro> dura muito
<mirqui> eu tinha um pentium 4
<alvaro> esse bebe energia com força
<mirqui> botei 3 gb de ram
<mirqui> sim , esquentavas muito
<mirqui> era meio lerdo
<mirqui> mas por causa da memória ram
<alvaro> 3.6 gigahertzs
<mirqui> não lembro agora
<alvaro> eu já usei dava para fritar um ovo no gabinete
<mirqui> mas era rápido o pŕocessador , mas lerdo de ram
<mirqui> era como um carro muito rápido , em uma estrada com congestionamento
<mirqui> só gastava energia
<alvaro> mas o processador era projetado para 32 bits, esse era o problema do pentium 4
<mirqui> vc usa o pc para que ?
<alvaro> ele "emulava" 64 bits
<mirqui> cad , photoshop?
<alvaro> uso programas como CAD
<alvaro> só que são os para linux
<mirqui> é bem pesado
<alvaro> mas são meio pesadinhos rsrsrsrs
<mirqui> nem tanto como planta baixa e desenho d e circuitos
<Salomao> oi
<mirqui> mas na hora de deixar 3d a coisa pega
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Salomao> Eu gostaria de um pvn para o linux
<Salomao> o que vocês podem suregir ?
<Salomao> tudo ótimo mirqui
<mirqui> disso não entendo , o hggdh e o subzero são usuários avançados
<mirqui> tenta eles
<mirqui> tubem aqui tbm :)
<Salomao> subzero ?
<Salomao> Pode mandar o link ?
<mirqui> sim , tem o hggdh tbm
<mirqui> não , eles são aqui do chat
<mirqui> alvaro tbm acho que é avançado
<Salomao> o site tá dispinível ?
<mirqui> ahaha não , eles estão na sala deste irc
<mirqui> no ubuntu-br
<alvaro> sou um curioso
<mirqui> ahaha somos dois :)
<Salomao> ok mirqui
<Salomao> muito obrigado
<mirqui> desculpa não poder ter ajudados
<mirqui> mas estes dois são feras
<Salomao> ja me ajudou bastante
<mirqui> então ok :)
<shallwe> boa noite galerinha
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<shallwe> alguém sabe dizer se placas mais antigas da ATI estão no mesmo nível das Nvidia em questão de drive pra ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> :)
<mirqui> está todo mundo quieto 0.O
<shallwe> devem estar jantando
<mirqui> ati radeon ?
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> quero trazer algum dos pcs da firma pra casa, e um deles é AMD com chip ati integrado
<mirqui> digita no google ati radeon versus nvidia para drivers ubuntu
<shallwe> já o outro tem que comprar placa de video nvidia
<shallwe> vamos ver
<shallwe> ah é verdade nem tinha notado agora com o steam plataforma pra games via linux ati ta dando todo gás :)
<Ubuntu-BR> shallwe: não sei dizer ;)
<shallwe> pois é estava pesquisando melhor, mas já avançou bastante
<shallwe> mas na dúvida vou de nvidia que sei que é mais que garantido, não jogo nada, alias somente 1 jogo mas melhor garantir :)
<shallwe> aproveitando... instalei ubuntu 14,04 x64 em um atom 330, parecia uma carroça o.O, ai tentei o 32bit e rodou que é uma blz
<shallwe> vai ver esses processadores são muito fraquinhos mesmo
<shallwe> perguntinha básica, tem como tirar esses efeitos do ubuntu 14,04 tipo sombras e transparências? deixar o inuty 2d?
<shallwe> **unity
<shallwe> já acheiii! não dá!!! a partir do 12.10 tiraram o unity-2d dos repositórios :(
<shallwe> mas se alguém souber o truque de pelo menos tirar essa sombra das janelas, é que fica meio bugada na minha placa gma 950. vlw
<wagner> boa noite! gostaria de uma ajuda sobre a montagem de um HD externo para todos os usuários, alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> wagner  ola
<wagner> astroo, olá
<Hug0x> eaí galera
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<migseixas> Olá a tod@s :)
<drone_> boa noite
<Luciano_> Por gentileza alguém pode dar uma orientação se o Ubuntu 13.10 aceita instalação em qualquer PC?
<Luciano_> Que configurações minimas devo instalar o Ubuntu 13.10?
<estranho> eu recomendo pelo menos um computador com 1gb de ram e um processador decente.
<estranho> mas porque não pega logo a última versao 14.04?
<Luciano_> é que eu tentei instalar o ubuntu 13.10 e nos procedimentos após pedir um e-mail para cadastro de uma conta eu cliquei em log in later
<Luciano_> dai tudo bem, mas depois aparece uma mensagem mais ou menos assim grapic low
<Luciano_> Pessoal já consegui instalar.
<Luciano_> Abraços a todos
<rdlphlvr> ,
<rdlphlvr> 3
<rdlphlvr> 69
<rdlphlvr> ooppps
<nosgoth> Boa tarde
<nosgoth> gostaria de esclarecer uma duvida a respeito do ubuntu
<nosgoth> esse download que o site oferta é a instalação padrão ou da pra configurar como cd live?
<michellspa> help
<michellspa> não consigo registrar meu nickname no canal
<Alexmarques> Boa tarde, estou tentando levantar uma VPN usando Openswan (foi uma determinacao usar este software). O servico levantou, mas os dados trafegam pela Internet normal e nao pelo tunel. Como é minha primeira VPN, posso ter errado em alguma coisa. Alguma ideia?
<wagnerbraz> Boa tarde, estou instalando o ubuntu e não consigo fazer conexão na internet
<liberie> Alexmarques: olha a rota
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Alexbilly> Ref. ao problema da VPN - verifiquei a rota com traceroute - os pacotes destinados a VPN sao entregues ao IP do servidor. No caso o IP interno deste server é 192.168.0.235. Mas talvez eu nao esteja sabendo como verificar se está indo por dentro da VPN ou nao
<liberie> como esta a rota
<liberie> dentro
<liberie> traceroute nao e tabela de roteamento
<liberie> olha no seu 192.168.0.235 a tabela de roteamento
<liberie> so que isso não e bem um topico de ubuntu e entao offtopic no canal
<Alexbilly> desculpe, eh que fiz isso no Ubuntu, achei que poderia ser aqui
<Alexbilly> vou buscar em outro canal Ok
<liberie> Alexbilly: sem problemas e que nao e bem sobre ubuntu seu problema
<liberie> mas sim roteamento
<Alexbilly> Ok, obrigado de qq forma
<liberie> posso ate ir ajudando ate aparecer um op e mandar parar
<liberie> ;)
<Alexbilly> :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<OHmemDmskrDFrro> alguém tem um tutorial do ubuntu em portugues!?
<OHmemDmskrDFrro> por favor
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<OHmemDmskrDFrro> o.0
<astroo-> ve o privado
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-30
<alvaro> Onde foi parar a Ursinha ???
<alvaro> sumiu do canal a muito tempo
<astroo-> nao sei quem e em nick´
<alvaro> Ursula Junque
<astroo-> ok
<alvaro> sumiu desde o ano passado
<jobarte> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<pibarnas> boa
<alvaro> noite
<jobarte> alguem aqui ja passou raiva com o ufw no openvz?
<paradoxo> oi
<astroo-> ola
<toter> Alguém aqui acessando a Internet através da Net Virtua? Acabei de verificar que downloads via torrent estão sendo bloqueados... Isso está ocorrendo com alguém aqui?
<flakker> Alguem pode me ajudar com a instalcao?
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e hardware
<vS0uz4> opa boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<vS0uz4> opa! e ai astroo- tudo blz?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<vS0uz4> tudo blz!
<vS0uz4> ubuntu instalado, tudo funcionando!
<astroo-> ok
<vS0uz4> com hd de 320 gb mais trocar por um de 500 em breve!
<vS0uz4> hehehe
<Leal> Boa noite!! por quanto tenho suporte nesta nova versão do ubuntu 14.04
<Leal> *tempo
<astroo-> ola
<Leal> ola
<Leal> drivers, atualizações, programas e etc..?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem mas no site ubuntu deve dizer
<Leal> obrigado enquanto aguardo vou dar uma procurada.. vlw
<astroo-> ok
<Salomao> Sansão
<Salomao> Boa noite pessoal
<omelete> cade a dalila
<astroo-> ola e ate
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Leal> achei o que eu queria!!!
<Leal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<astroo-> ok
<vS0uz4> galera! boa noite!
<vS0uz4> vocês utilizam algum mensageiro no ubuntu? Se sim qual vocês acham melhor? Pidgin, Kopete, Gaim ?
<Al3xG0> alguem aqui ja installo o ubuntu gnome?
<Alessandro> Bom dia
<Guest67770> Estou precisando de ajuda para resolver a instalação de modem no ubuntu 14.04
<Guest67770> Alguém pode ajudar?
<Guest42699> Olá, bom dia!!
<Guest42699> O que aconteceu com o comando "/etc/init.d/networking restart"???
<Guest42699> Gente o que aconteceu com o comando "/etc/init.d/networking restart" no ubuntu 14.04??
<Guest42699> não funciona!!
<hggdh> Guest42699: foi convertido para upstart (veja 'man start'), e será convertido para systemd no 14.10
<hug0x> Gente
<hug0x> preciso de ajuda
<hug0x> tem alguém aí´?
<Guest42699> Não consegui. Como reiniciar as interfaces de rede no 14.04???
<hug0x> rapaz to apanhando com força
<hug0x> rs
<elias9102> como acessar o ubuntu games
<Bart_> boa pessoal
<Bart_> alguem pode me ajudar com o virtual box
<Bart_> ?
<hggdh> Bart_: é mais fácil simplesmente expor teu problema, e esperar por uma (possível) resposta
<Bart_> estou tentando experimentar o linux 14.04 mas quando eu coloco para executar a iso da uma msg
<Bart_> a iso abre ate a parte que tem as opcoes de experimentar o linux depois disso da um erro em tela preta
<hggdh> heh. Foi-se.
<Foinquinos> boa tarde! Será que alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda?
<Foinquinos> gostaria de saber o comando para instalar o drive no meu computador pelo catalist, é a placa de vide ati radeon 4200 AMD
<mxca> MEU COMPUTADOR COM PLACA MÃE GIGABYTE NÃO PERMITE INSTALAÇÃO DO UBUNTU, COMO FAÇO?
<chaska> Olá! Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda? Meu pc nao inicia mais o programa Ubuntu. Tenho instalada a versao 12.04. Desde ontem, quando ligo o computador a tela fica apenas com o logo do Ubuntu carregando eternamente. Não sei o que fazer.
<aline> alguém me ajuda?
<aline> em hd externo roda o ubuntu?
<pingshell> acho que modo LIVE CD sim, mas não tenho certeza.
<chaska> Olá! Alguém poderia me dar uma ajuda? Meu pc nao inicia mais o programa Ubuntu. Tenho instalada a versao 12.04. Desde ontem, quando ligo o computador a tela fica apenas com o logo do Ubuntu carregando eternamente. Não sei o que fazer.
<pingshell> aperta ESC nessa tela, e veja qual a mensagem de erro q ele informa
<geraldo> boa tarde
<geraldo> preciso de uma ajuda
<pingshell> diga
<geraldo> estou baixando o ubuntu, depois e só gravar o dvd e formatar?
<pingshell> você pode fazer o boot por uma pendrive tbm
<geraldo> blz
<geraldo> muito obrigado
<pingshell> use um programa chamado YUMI
<pingshell> ele é bom e simples de usar.
<geraldo> legal
<pingshell> "pra fazer boot pela flashdrive"
<geraldo> valeu
<shallwe> boa tarde
<geraldo> boa
<geraldo> até mais e obrigado pela ajuda
<shallwe> só complementando.. vc esta no windows?
<geraldo> agora estou
<shallwe> a bom :)
<geraldo> mais vou instalar em outra maquina
<shallwe> blz
<pingshell> Algué conhece outras boas redes de IRC?
<pingshell> sem ser a freenode
<pingshell> alguém
<shallwe> eu to usando a do proprio ubuntu
<chaska> <pingshell>apertei esc
<chaska> muit coisa escrita
<chaska> a ultima da tela la embaixo aparece
<chaska> Stopping Recovery options if display manager fails to start
<pingshell> Você chegou a fazer alguma atualização?
<chaska> Sim
<pingshell> seu ubuntu é o 12.04, certo?
<chaska> Isso!
<pingshell> quando você fez a atualização? foi atualização de distro?
<chaska> A ultima atualizacao falhou pois a internet caiu
<chaska> Acredito que sim
<pingshell> deve ter sido isso então
<pingshell> deve ter quebrado pacotes
<chaska> Desculpa, nao manjo muito
<chaska> mas oq seria a tal atualização de distro
<pingshell> atualizações no Ubuntu são sempre um problema.
<pingshell> Por isso eu prefiro usar versões LTS
<chaska> E como poderia resolver isso?
<pingshell> se quer um conselho, formate se PC, pegue a última versão LTS dele
<chaska> so tenho o ubuntu instalado
<pingshell> Isso vai te poupar várias horas de dor de cabeça
<chaska> Entendi
<chaska> Bom, acreditava que essa seria a unica solução mesmo
<chaska> Obrigado pela ajuda!
<pingshell> Tudo bem :)
<chaska> Baixo a mesma versao e instalo atraves de um hd externo?
<chaska> recomenda outra versao?
<pingshell> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<pingshell> Long-term support (LTS)
<pingshell> Isso quer dizer que você não vai precisar ficar atualizando a cada 6 meses :)
<chaska> Legal!!
<chaska> Muito obrigado pingshell!!
<pingshell> De nada!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<pingshell> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<vS0uz4> ola pessoal!
<vS0uz4> boa noite!
<vS0uz4> tudo blz?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<vS0uz4> tudo blz!
#ubuntu-br 2014-05-31
<alvaro__> ZZzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZzzz
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai você ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Al3xG0> como crio particao swap com sistema em uso
<Raj73> how to enable wifi in ubuntu  14.04
<Raj73> can any one tell me
<cristiano_> Bom dia a todos
<krokus> bom dia
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar
<cristiano_> Placa mãe Asrock a55m-hvs
<cristiano_>  / Processador AMD A8-3870
<cristiano_>  / Ubuntu 14.04
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<cristiano_> <cristiano_> Placa mãe Asrock a55m-hvs, HDMI on board
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<cristiano_> Placa mãe Asrock a55m-hvs, HDMI on board
<Rhayden> hello people
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<cristiano_> Placa mãe Asrock a55m-hvs, HDMI on board
<cristiano_> To com um probleminha na saída HDMI do meu PC. Depois que instalei o UBUNTU ela parou de funcionar ao inicializar o sistema. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<cristiano_> Placa mãe Asrock a55m-hvs, HDMI on board
<mirqui> bom dia :)
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Samuel_> Como instalar Ubuntu junto com windows 8?
<krokus> Samuel_, o ubuntu deve ser instalado depois do windows 8
<krokus> o windows deve ser instalado primeiro
<krokus> Samuel_, quando estiver instalando o ubuntu, diminua a particao do windows 8 para ficar com espaço livre no disco
<krokus> voce devera usar este espaço livre para instalar o ubuntu
<krokus> Samuel_, creio que o proprio disco do instalacao tem uma opcao para que voce instale junto com o windows 8 de forma automatizada
<Samuel_> Não tenho o CD de instalação. Se baixar pelo Site tenho que colocar em CD posso instalar logo após baixá-lo?
<krokus> pode sim
<Samuel_> Supondo que baixei. Tenho que executar o programa baixado ou reiniciar o sistema?
<Samuel_> Como criar uma partição?
<LACabeza> aew
<zerotresBR> Silêncio estranho >.<
<LACabeza> ^^
<xGrind> eae
<zerotresBR> opa
<zerotresBR> Galera, o app do Spotify no Linux é excepcional. Pra quem gosta de música, recomendo que instalem. Excepcional
<xGrind> zerotresBR, serve pra q?
<zerotresBR> É um serviço de músicas por streaming. Parece que é o maior do mundo e acabou de chegar no Brasil. Possui um ótimo client para o Linux
<zerotresBR> O mais interessante é que você conhece muitas músicas novas... todas de muito bom gosto. Visita o site la xGrind
<xGrind> gratis?
<zerotresBR> Sim, gratis... no entanto não sabemos até quando né. Bons serviços não demoram muito pra serem cobrados
<zerotresBR> Spotify é o Netflix da música
<xGrind> hmm
<xGrind> ja usou o popcorn?
<zerotresBR> Ainda não... só ouvi falar. É melhor que o Netflix?
<xGrind> nunca usei netflix, mas o popcorn ja. gostei
<zerotresBR> perae, ja volto, vou comprar um cigarro
<Samuelms79> Estou baixando o Ubuntu. Como faço para instalar em outra partição?
<LACabeza> Samuelm..., ta ai ainda?
<LACabeza> pelo visto não ^^
<aline> alguém pode me ajudar?
<KurtKraut> !alguem
<ubotu-br> Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<aline> estou com problema na maquina virtual
<aline> ele não esta reconhecendo meu pendrive
<pingshell> qual VM você usa?
<aline> a última versão
<aline> virtualbox
<astroo-> ola pessoal
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Samuel> Alguém para me ajudar?
<omelete> depende
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Samuel> Instalei o Ubuntu no Windows 8 mas ao reiniciar gera um erro e só entra pelo windows 8.
<omelete> Samuel,  pelo instalador do windows?
<Samuel> Não. Instalador do Ubuntu.
<omelete> esse pc tem uefi?
<Samuel> Seria exatamente o que?
<xGrind> microsoft e suas frescuras
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-01
<aline> Alguém pode ajudar com minha maquina virtual?
<aline> Ele não está reconhecendo o pendrive
<omelete> aline,  tá habilitado nas configurações?
<aline> sim
<omelete> aparece algum erro? usb acho q vem num pacote separado
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<aline> não aparece nenhum erro
<aline> apenas não aparece nada
<aline> já cliquei no icone do pendrive que fica na parte de baixo
<aline> e não deu em nada
<aline> ah...e já estalei o pacote que reconhece os dispositivos
<omelete> ñ sei o q pode ser
<omelete> ñ sei o q pode ser, mas vc pode usar a pasta compartilhada tb
<omelete> outra, verifica os modulos tb, pode ser q algum é do usb
<aline> alguém sabe como se muda o estilo da barra?
<astroo-> eu nao uso linux so para saberes
<jonatas> alguem pode me ajudar
<jonatas> :
<jonatas> ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<jonatas> queria saber como baixa e instalar o tor no linux unbutu 14.4
<astroo-> vai ao site do tor
<jonatas> blz
<jonatas> iagora
<jonatas> eu já baixei o tor
<jonatas> queria também saber porque quando eu tento desistalar um jogo aparece esse comando apt-get install -f
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jonatas> algum pode me ajudar
<jonatas> preciso de uma ajuda
<jonatas> ?
<jonatas> porque aparece esse erro no meu terminal Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  /var/cache/apt/archives/tor_0.2.4.20-1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jonatas> é como eu me junto a eles
<jonatas_> quero saber porque aparece esse erro Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  /var/cache/apt/archives/tor_0.2.4.20-1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jonatas_> ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Carom> Boa tarde pessoal ! POR FAVOR, acabei de comprar um iPad e Nao estou conseguindo instalar o iTunes no meu Ubuntu 12.04... Por favor, alguem pode me ajudar como proceder? Ja rodei o site da Apple e ainda nao consegui resolver... AGRADEÇO desde ja pela atencao. Obrigado
<Carom> Boa tarde pessoal ! POR FAVOR, acabei de comprar um iPad e Nao estou conseguindo instalar o iTunes no meu Ubuntu 12.04... Por favor, alguem pode me ajudar como proceder? Ja rodei o site da Apple e ainda nao consegui resolver... AGRADEÇO desde ja pela atencao. Obrigado
<rafaelcunha> Carom: acho que não há suporte do iTunes para linux
<rafaelcunha> Carom: por favor, conferir no site da fabricante
<Carom> Obrigado! A Apple nao iria dar brecha para perder mercado RS
<sUbMuNdO> alguem sabe algum site onde baixa maquina virtual ja pronta pra usar?
<alvaro> para Linux ou para Windows?
<sUbMuNdO> alvaro, aqui no computer é lubuntu 14.04 queria uma com android
<alvaro> veja no loja do google
<alvaro> é capaz que tenha
<sUbMuNdO> blz
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<vS0uz4> sUbMuNdO, pode tentar usar o VAGRANT
<vS0uz4> sUbMuNdO, ele integra com o vmware, virtualbox e etc, e tem várias opções de box (máquinas virtuais) já pré configuradas. Dá uma olhada
<vS0uz4> sUbMuNdO, http://www.vagrantup.com/
<sUbMuNdO> blz vou olhar
<vS0uz4> aqui você pode ver quais as box, possuem disponíveis. https://vagrantcloud.com/discover/featured
<vS0uz4> pessoal usa muito para desenvolvimento.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola
<alvaro> estou enfrentando um problema com o navegador tor poderiam me ajudar?
<alvaro> o problema é esse  http://pastebin.com/h981MffA
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida
<astroo-> pois e simples
<alvaro> astroo- o negocio é muito complexo, por isso postei no pastebin
<astroo-> o tor tem o mal de ter os ips conhecidos para todos
<astroo-> e assim os sites tem filtros
<astroo-> a mafia google faz tal
<astroo-> apanha quase sempre todos os ips do tor
<alvaro> só que o tor não está funcionando no ubuntu 14.04
<astroo-> isso e ir ao forum do tor
<alvaro> aparece essa mensagem e só
<astroo-> ja sabes que nao uso linux e mais nao sei
<alvaro> te agradeço mesmo assim
<alvaro> vou tentar em outro canal
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-25
<matias_> Boa noite. Alguém poderia me ajudar? estou com problema na entrada de audio
<Rudolf> kkkk
<matias_> ?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Rudolf> matias_: dica: não pergunte por ajuda. vá direito ao ponto
<matias_> Instalei o ubuntu 14.04 hoje e tudo está ok. Quando instalei o skype e senti a necessidade de usar o microfone, vi que o mesmo não estava funcionando. Então instalei o Pulse e em entrada de audio vi que o mic ta funcionando, mas no skype ainda não funciona
<matias_> :D
<matias_> instalei o pulse e fui no terminal e digitei pavucontrol
<EDSF> Boa noite pessoal. Alguém sabe como configurar o gerenciador de arquivos do Ubuntu, Arquivos, para que diminua as tentativas de copiar um arquivo quando a unidade de armazenamento está danificada (badblock)?
<astroo-> ola
<EDSF> oi
<EDSF>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER EDSF jqaodcuvuupc
<astroo-> muda a passaword
<EDSF> ?
<astroo-> apareceu no canal  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER EDSF jqaodcuvuupc
<oliverio> como assim, EDSF?
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> huheiuhiuheiuieuhiuhei
<EDSF> Oliveiro, estou fazendo um backup, copiando os arquivos via gerenciador de arquivos, de um hd externo para outro hd externo. O hd de origem está com badblock. Assim, chegou em um arquivo que passou horas para exibir a mensagem de ignorar a cópia.
<Rudolf> EDSF: não faça via "gerenciador de arquivos"
<Rudolf> EDSF: use o comando cp ou rsync via linha de comando
<Rudolf> EDSF: ou ddrescue que ignora erros de hardware
<EDSF> ok. isso eu sei. Vcs sabem quantas vezes o cp irá tentar até pedir para pular de arquivo?
<Rudolf> EDSF: um erro de I/O e ele já reclama
<EDSF> esse é o problema do gerenciador de arquivo
<Rudolf> EDSF: rsync também
<Rudolf> dormir
<EDSF> acho que deu uns 100 erros e não exibiu  a msg par aignorar
<EDSF> no caso o cp com -y para não pedir confirmação
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<EDSF> sim sim. conheço como funfa o irc. Vlw astroo. Vou ser assíduo nesse canal a partir de hoje.
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ve o privado
<manokara> uma vez fiz um backup de um hd antigaço de meu pai pra o do meu PC, via FTP. muito louco meu, Filezilla dava até umas travadinhas, rsrs
<manokara> tava com esse mesmo probleminha aí
<manokara> por sorte não deu esse delay absurdo (ou se deu, não sei, deixei passando e dei uma saída)
<manokara> tipo, usei um livecd na maquina dele e tal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<al4nc4ds> -.-
<Eduardo> bom dia pessoal
<Eduardo> Sou novo com o ubuntu, e estou com problema para acessar pastas pela rede windows, e a medida que clico no icone da rede ele me retorna um erro "Falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servidor: Argumento inválido"
<Eduardo> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver o problema?
<Eduardo> alguém por ai, pra dar um help
<xGrind> Eduardo, qual a duvida?
<Eduardo> xGrind Bom dia, eu sou novo com o ubuntu, e to com uma dificuldade grande em coloca-lo na rede, ele conecta tudo certinho, acha o grupo, só que nao consigo acessar as pastas dos outros pcs, ao contrario eu consigo ver as pastas compartilhadas (linux), pelos outros pcs que rodam windows 7
<Eduardo> tem como vc me ajudar a resolver esse probleminha
<Eduardo> Alguem no canal que manja de configuração de rede no ubuntu? please!!
<andretyn> Olah pessoal...
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde, senhoras e senhores!
<kalwendy> kr nao consigo instalar o ubuntu oq fasso?
<feneco_> quais notebooks são mais recomendados pra linux no momento?
<Dead_Thinker> Dell - How to Install Ubuntu Linux on your Dell PC: http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/SLN151664/en
<jxajro> Alô! Como eu posso salvar uma figura pra mostrar aqui no grupo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jxajro> Alo!
<jxajro> Tem alguém online?
<Dead_Thinker> jxajro: online tem uma galera, no computador n se sabe, todavia, deixa tua dúvida que alguém responde quando der
<Dead_Thinker> this is how this works :)
<jxajro> oi Dead_Thinker.
<Dead_Thinker> jxajro: opa
<jxajro> quero saber como posso enviar imagens
<jxajro> aqui
<jxajro> eu sei que texto é ubuntu.paste
<Rudolf> jxajro: imageshack
<Rudolf> jxajro: é um bom lugar
<jxajro> ah..boa.
<jxajro> vou ver
<manokara> imageshack ainda existe? :o
<manokara> imgur é uma boa tbm
<jxajro> é...eu ia perguntar.
<jxajro> o imageshack tá complicado
<jxajro> precisa longin pelo face.
<jxajro> imgur
<jxajro> melhor
<jxajro> Agora a questão....
<jxajro> ....estão vendo esta imagem aqui:
<jxajro> http://imgur.com/lBpgUu8
<jxajro> no canto superior direito tem um triangulo vermelho que quando clico diz:
<jxajro> The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories.
<jxajro> eu abri essa janela aí tentando resolver esse problema. Alguém sabe como posso eliminar essa informação desatualizada??? :-(
<Rudolf> jxajro: tá vendo aquele adicionar/remover
<Rudolf> jxajro: "removendo manualmente" os repositórios que deram erro
<Rudolf> jxajro: é só seguir o que ele te falou
<jxajro> Oi Rudolf
<jxajro> Remover manualmente os repositórios que deram erro.
<jxajro> Onde eu vejo os repositórios que deram erro?
<jxajro> No update do terminal?
<Rudolf> Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates'  from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories.
<Rudolf> mas pode ser via terminal também
<jxajro> aí que tá, Rudolf..onde tá o show updates?
<jxajro> ah tá...já achei é justamente a caixa que está na figura mas....
<jxajro_> ufa...se não fosse a canseira eu formatava logo o HD e reinstalava tudo do zero! :-(
<Rudolf> jxajro_: e se você aprendesse como funciona?
<Rudolf> jxajro_: e arrumasse
<jxajro_> Então Rudolf é isso que estou tentando fazer há semanas...
<jxajro_> ...eu tinha me calado porque a mensagem sumiu e pensei que tivesse resolvido sozinho.
<jxajro_> mas ela voltou@
<jxajro_> como vc pode ver.
<jxajro_> Agora estou tentando ver quais são os repositórios que deram erro, como e onde tiro.
<jxajro_> Vc disse que tudo que deu 404 é erro! Ok! Agora onde acho eles e como tiro é que preciso saber.
<Rudolf> apt-get update
<jxajro_> ok..fiz isso. Acho que vc já tentou me ajudar quando postei no paste.ubuntu.  O resultado é o mesmo.
<jxajro_> to tentando ler aquela lista e ver onde apago as linhas que dão erro.
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-26
<Rudolf> jxajro_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep -v "#" > /home/seuusuario/lista.apt
<Rudolf> jxajro_: cola esse lista.apt em algum pastebin da vida
<Rudolf> jxajro_: deixa ver se consigo te ajudar a ler esse arquivo
<Rudolf> jxajro_: vc demora muito...
<jxajro_> oi
<jxajro_> to aqui
<jxajro_> perai
<jxajro_> (eu demoro? :-) kkkk )
<Rudolf> pra kct
<jxajro_> 1 min
<jxajro_> meu pc tb tá meio lento e trava a toa mas to vendo aqui...
<jxajro_> é isto que vc quer???
<jxajro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11360081/
<jxajro_> nao sei se digitei certo
<jxajro_> ....sobre demorar.....tem horas que pergunto hoje e só vou receber uma resposta daqui a 1 mês..mas sou paciente.
<jxajro_> não entendi isto:
<jxajro_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep -v "#" > /home/seuusuario/lista.apt
<jxajro_> o que é esse |grep - v "#" >...
<Rudolf> jxajro_: man grep
<Rudolf> jxajro_: pq vc tem um repositório trusty?
<jxajro_> Sei lá. porque.
<Rudolf> jxajro_: boa
<jxajro_> trusty é um repositorio de confiança
<Rudolf> jxajro_: só que vc misturou versões
<Rudolf> jxajro_: vc fez o backup deste arquivo?
<jxajro_> ah é?
<jxajro_> olha..acho que fiz...mas joguei fora.
<jxajro_> mas faço outro.
<Rudolf> jxajro_: faz de novo
<jxajro_> nao mudei nada.
<Rudolf> jxajro_: depois vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jxajro_> ok...mas eu vou pelo nautilus
<Rudolf> jxajro_: :%s/saucy/trusty/g
<Rudolf> jxajro_: substitua todas as ocorrências da palavra saucy pela palavra trusty
<Rudolf> depois
<Rudolf> apt-get update
<jxajro_> veja só Rudolf
<jxajro_> ....eu entrei em computador etc- apt e tem uma pasta aqui chamada sources.list.d
<jxajro_> e um arquivo sources.list.save.
<jxajro_> quando clico em sources.list abre uma janela com linguetas e opções
<Rudolf> jxajro_: de onde vc tirou esse arquivo que vc copiou no pastebin
<jxajro_> de onde tirei?
<jxajro_> da linha que vc colcou aqui
<Rudolf> e agora sumiu?
<jxajro_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rudolf> então
<Rudolf> cd /etc/apt
<Rudolf> vi sources.list
<Rudolf> Esc, Esc
<jxajro_> só não entendi as letras que estão depois
<Rudolf> :%s/saucy/trusty/g
<jxajro_> sumiu o que?
<Rudolf> esquece
<jxajro_> não entendi o q vc colocou depois... |grep -v "#" > /home/seuusuario/lista.apt
<Rudolf> jxajro_: man grep
<jxajro_> mas vou lá..perai...
<Rudolf> jxajro_: mas esquece isso, apenas edite o sources.list
<Rudolf> jxajro_: mudando onde tiver saucy para trusty
<Rudolf> depois rode apt-get update
<jxajro_> Perai!
<jxajro_> eu to no terminal nesta linha... jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:/etc/apt$
<jxajro_> o que digito?
<jxajro_> eu digoto sources.list e ele diz comando não encontrado.
<Rudolf> claro, sources.list não é um comando
<Rudolf> vc precisa usar um editor de texto
<Rudolf> qualquer um que vc goste
<Rudolf> jxajro_: e ae?
<jxajro_> sim...como abro o gedit?
<jxajro_> ou o leaf
<Rudolf> jxajro_: tentou gedit sources.list?
<jxajro_> como eu abro esse arquivo que vc pediu num gedit pelo terminal?
<jxajro_> ok..perai
<mercurie> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jxajro_> OPA..tá aberto
<jxajro_> O que eu apago?
<mercurie> pra conseguir salvar precisar estar logado com o root ou usar o sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jxajro_> acho que vc pode ver o que tem nele pelo ubuntu.paste
<Rudolf> jxajro_: quem falou para apagar
<jxajro_> logadocomo root?
<Rudolf> jxajro_: você não leu o que eu escrevi
<jxajro_> não dá pra apagar assim direto?
<jxajro_> perai.
<Rudolf> jxajro_: para alterar arquivos do sistema você precisa ser root
<Rudolf> jxajro_: e desculpe, se vc AINDA não sabe disso não leu o que falei para vc ler a uma semana
<Rudolf> jxajro_: então
<Rudolf> tchau!!!
<jxajro_> bom..vamos começar de novo então...
<jxajro_> <jxajro> no canto superior direito tem um triangulo vermelho que quando clico diz:
<jxajro_> <jxajro> The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories.
<jxajro_> <jxajro> eu abri essa janela aí tentando resolver esse problema. Alguém sabe como posso eliminar essa informação desatualizada??? :-(
<jxajro_> Me disseram aqui que tem que ir num arquivo sources list e retirar os endereços que estão errados.
<jxajro_> que estão dando erros mas como localizo?
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Mostra seu sources.list para nós num pastebin
<jxajro_> sim..so um minuto
<jxajro_> deixa eu abrir de novo mas ja' tem aqui.
<jxajro_> acho que é este
<jxajro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11360081/
<jxajro_> dá uma olhada.
<jxajro_> Ah..obrigado pela paciência  KurtKraut :-(
<jxajro_> sou um analfabeto em linux por isso que apanho.
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, No olhômetro vi nada de errado. Qual é o problema, concretamente?
<rafaelsoaresbr> e ae jxajro_
<jxajro_> qual o problema?
<jxajro_> perai
<jxajro_> tá vendo isto aqui?
<jxajro_> http://imgur.com/lBpgUu8
<jxajro_> no canto tem um quadrinho preto que diz:
<jxajro_> The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories.
<jxajro_> aí tentei abrir essa janela e achar o que eu podia desativar
<jxajro_> mas o rudolf disse que tneho que mudar no sources list
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Dê no terminal o seguinte comando: sudo aptitude update
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Ele vai te cuspir uma quantidade enorme de linhas. Copie e cole todas elas num novo pastebin
<jxajro_> OK... to vendo
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Uma outra coisa que você pode colar aqui direto: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jxajro_> lsb-release?
<jxajro_> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, está muito bagunçado isso aí, você está usando o Saucy (13.10) misturado com repositórios PPA do Trusty (14.04)
<jxajro_> Ah é???
<jxajro_> isso é ruim?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, a propósito o suporte ao Saucy foi encerrado.
<hggdh> ...
<jxajro_> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<jxajro_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<jxajro_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<jxajro_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<jxajro_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<jxajro_> jxajro@jxajro-ThinkCentre-M57e:~$
<jxajro_> Foi? Bom..eu imaginei porque quando dou update no terminal o saucy não acha
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, nossa, agora nem sei mais qual você está usando de fato rsrs
<oliverio> ta usando o 14.04 mesmo
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Hmmm... então os sinais que tenho é que você tem o trusty instalado mas seu sources.list está configurado para a versão seguinte.
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, O plano de ação que penso é, trocar seu source.list de novo para trusty e executar o comando sudo do-release-upgrade
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, E fazer o upgrade do seu Ubuntu, várias vezes, até chegar no 15.04
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Ou, um atalho, que resolveria tudo em 40min seria fazer o backup dos seus arquivos pessoais e instalar o Ubuntu 15.04 logo em cima, formatando as partições Linux antes de instalar
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, tens que ver quais exatamente estão fora do ar. como o KurtKraut pediu, manda a saída do comando sudo apt-get update pra gente ver
<jxajro_> sim..uso 14.04
<jxajro_> claro..perai.
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, como está usando uma versão LTS poderia continuar nela e corrigir seu sources.list, ou atualizar
<KurtKraut> rafaelsoaresbr, O comando cat /etc/lsb-release que pedi a ele (e ele colou acima) demonstra que tá rodando o 14.04
<rafaelsoaresbr> é eu fui pela imagem que ele colocou antes
<jxajro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11361061/
<KurtKraut> rafaelsoaresbr, O aptitude update dele vai ser problemático (ou inútil) por conta do descasamento de versões.
<KurtKraut> Mas o rafaelsoaresbr me parece ter razão, acho que o melhor jeito é uma instalação nova, zero bala.
<jxajro_> Olha...nao sei se este pc velho aguenta um 15.04
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Quanto de RAM?
<jxajro_> acho que 2 giga
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, E você usa Unity, Gnome, KDE, que interface você usa aí?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, no arquivo sources.list comente as linhas que começam com 'deb-src'. além disso troque os 'saucy' por 'trusty'
<jxajro_> qual interfaçe?
<jxajro_> não sei :-(
<KurtKraut> jxajro_, Para 2GB de RAM aguenta sim, na minha experiência pessoal. Mas se você se incomodar com lentidão, recomendo fortemente o Xubuntu
<feneco> galera
<jxajro_> Pois é..se eu não consetguir trocar este pau velho por  um mais novo o jeito vais er xubuntu como eu fazia antes.
<feneco> quais notes recomendados pra linux?
<feneco> com melhor compatibilidade de hardware?
<feneco> meu lenovo z370 não se dá bem com linux :(
<jxajro_> mas naõ dá pra acertar essa sources.list?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, teste também o Ubuntu Mate
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, onde tiver 'saucy' coloca 'trusty'
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, e nas linhas que começam com 'deb-src' coloca um '#' no início delas
<KurtKraut> feneco, na minha experiência pessoal, qualquer Lenovo, qualquer ASUS, qualquer Dell.
<rafaelsoaresbr> feneco, tenho um asus tbm e funciona perfeitamente
<jxajro_> mate?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, Ubuntu Mate é o mais novo membro da família Ubuntu.
<jxajro_> ok...vou no sources.liste troco saucy por trusty
<jxajro_> e no deb-scr coloco um #
<jxajro_> não dá pra copiar uma sources.list original do ubuntu 14.04 e colocar aqui?
<jxajro_> substituir?
<jxajro_> ai rafael..nao conhecia, cara! Quero algo que funcione e que nao seja MS
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, isso deve resolver os erros. (saucy-security e restricted-source)
<jxajro_> posso pedir um favor pra vc?
<KurtKraut> feneco, Qual problema ele apresenta? E o problema ocorre com o Ubuntu?
<jxajro_> Não dá pra vc mostrar isso no ubuntu.paste que mandei?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, Ubuntu Mate te permite voltar no tempo que o Ubuntu rodava gnome 2.
<jxajro_> Afff
<jxajro_> :-) kkkk
<jxajro_> olha se rodar o que uso aqui pra mim qualquer coisa serve
<feneco> não é só usar o gnome-fallback?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11361273/
<rafaelsoaresbr> se não me engano o gnome-fallback não está mais disponível. mas o Mate vai muito além do gnome-fallback.
<jxajro_> então posso só substiturir o que tá ai dentro pelo que tneho aqui???
<jxajro_> Bom pra usar um SO novo tenho que limpar esta porcaria velha mesmo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> jxajro_, sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> olhem o vídeo https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/
<jxajro_> ok..então vou becapear o arquivo que tenho, substituo o que vc me deu aqui e vejo se resolve.
<jxajro_> A hora que fizer isso eu volto aqui e aviso
<rafaelsoaresbr> blz
<jxajro_> Ufa..obrigado pela ajuda! E vou ter que atualizar este SO mesmo uma hora
<jxajro_> Eu sei que não posso fugir disso mas eu procuro usar a versão o máximo de tempo que posso.
<rafaelsoaresbr> o 14.04 é uma ótima opção por ser LTS.
<jxajro_> sim mas ele não deve receber atualização pra sempre
<jxajro_> Bem..to guardando o que o Rafael me ofereceu..vou substituir este meu sources.list bagunçado por este que ele me deu..seja o que Deus quiser.
<jxajro_> Se tudo der certo eu volto aqui e aviso agradecendo. :-)
<jxajro_> Sinceramente..depois de tanto apanhar com isto quero dar aulas de Linux para iniciantes pelo menos.
<jxajro_> boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Marcello-MiX> :)
<astroo-> ola e ate
<BlackFlag> Olá!
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Marcelo_> criei disco instalação do ubunto 14.10 mas ele nao ta funcionando quando o pc  inicia ele nao ativa
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: então fez errado
<Marcelo_> peguei a imagem iso e queimei o dvd mas ele nao inicia
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: 1) bios setada para bootar por cd/dvd?
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: 2) velocidade de gravação foi a menor possível?
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: 3) seu leitor está funcionando satisfatoriamente?
<Rudolf> 4) tentou mudar a ordem de bios via menu?
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: 5) testou em uma segunda máquina para tirar a dúvida?
<Marcelo_> sim ja verifiquei
<Marcelo_> vou fazer agora
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: 6) conferiu o md5 da imagem após o download?
<Marcelo_> nao
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: não tem segredo, é gravar e bootar
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: se não funcionar, algo VOCÊ fez errado
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: opcionalmente você pode utilizar um pendrive
<Marcelo_> vou tentar denovo
<Marcelo_> ok como faço com pendrive
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: que velocidade está usando para gravar a imagem?
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: como faz? google it
<Marcelo_> velocidade 8
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: é a menor possível?
<Marcelo_> sim
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: que pena
<Rudolf> Marcelo_: eu gravaria em 4x ou 2x
<Rudolf> demora eternidade
<Rudolf> mas faz uma vez só
<Marcelo_> ok vou tentar corrigir isso
<evandrocheli> bom dia
<evandrocheli> gostaria de saber como faco pra instalar o ambiente grafico no umbunto server
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia
<rafaelsoaresbr> evandrocheli, podes instalar o ambiente desktop completo: sudo apt-get install <desktop>
<rafaelsoaresbr> <desktop> pode ser: ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, etc...
<rafaelsoaresbr> kubuntu-desktop
<evandrocheli> ok vou tentar aki
<evandrocheli> rafaelsoares --- esta dizendo que nao foi possivel encontrar o pacote
<evandrocheli> sera que tem q adicionar algum repositorio
<rafaelsoaresbr> evandrocheli, então precisa atualizar a lista: sudo apt-get update
<oliverio> apt-cache search nome-do-pacote
<Dead_Thinker> Sei que o canal não é pra isso, mas alguém afim de dar um help básico com  python/pyenv? :)
<Dead_Thinker> Ele não tá achando a versão do python (n manjo nada de python, to instalando um sistema aqui)
<xGrind> Dead_Thinker, oq aparece?
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind: então, se rodo python —version ele me retorna 2.7.9
<xGrind> essa é a versao
<Dead_Thinker> se rodo pyenv version me retorna “system (set by /Users/maykon/.pyenv/version)”
<Dead_Thinker> n era pra ter a 2.7.9? Acho que devido n listar no pyenv, quando tento criar um virtualenv dá erro
<xGrind> Dead_Thinker, tenta perguntar no canal python-br, la o suporte é especifico pra isso
<Dead_Thinker> xGrind: ok, brigadão
<EmanueLopes> oiiii galera olha eu aki denovo
<EmanueLopes> to apanahdo ainda para instalar o adobe para jogar games do face
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Alfredskt98> Boa tarde, existe algum driver de video para instalar no ubuntu 14
<mirqui> já vem todos inclusos no ubuntu
<Alfredskt98> Obrigado!
<mirqui> é algum expecifico ?
<Alfredskt98> VIdeos no facebook, não abrem só no face
<mirqui> haa então devem ser codecs
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<mirqui> tenta o rudolf ou o elfon
<Alfredskt98> Valeu pela dica vou tentar, rpimeira vez que uso ubuntu, windows muito problema.
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<EmanueLopes> tbm to com esse problema
<mirqui> teu flsh player está atualizado ?
<EmanueLopes> to com o ubuntu  15.04
<EmanueLopes> nao sei
<mirqui> tenta ver com o sudo apt-get update
<EmanueLopes> entao nao a digitando a senha nao
<mirqui> vai te pedir a senha de super usuério
<mirqui> acho , agora não lembro
<oliverio> EmanueLopes: digita: apt-get install ubuntu-extras-restricted
<mirqui> olivério que este comando faz ?
<EmanueLopes> cara nao ta dando
<oliverio> EmanueLopes: o que você tentou?
<EmanueLopes> o q vc me passo
<EmanueLopes> manda de novo
<oliverio> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-extras-restricted
<EmanueLopes> nao da de digitar minha senha
<oliverio> você tem que digitar sua senha e dar enter
<EmanueLopes> ja viz
<EmanueLopes> fiz
<oliverio> instalou o pacote?
<EmanueLopes> nao
<EmanueLopes> sinto muito tente mais tarde
<EmanueLopes> apareceu
<oliverio> cola tudo que apareceu pra você num pastebin e me passa o link
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Hi (:
<mirqui> do you speak portuguese ?
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Com IP brasileiro certamente sim.
<mirqui> opa
<mirqui> então seja bem vindo :)
<LOrdN1x> hehehehehe
<Rudolf> mirqui: trolaram-te
<Guest98528> bom foi instalar o meu ubuntu e na hora em que dou o boot aparece uma tela preta com algumas opçoes e uma dessas opçoes sao instalaçao do ubuntu si que quando clico para instalar aparece um tela pedido um logi e senha o que poço fazer
<Rudolf> Guest98528: ler a documentação de como usar o ubuntu?
<Guest98528> sim
<Rudolf> Guest98528: boa leitura
<mirqui> vc fez dual boot ?
<Guest98528> nao
<Rudolf> mirqui: o que pedir login/senha tem a ver com dual boot?
<mirqui> geralmente aparece quando se faz
<Rudolf> mirqui: sério isso?
<Guest98528> desculpe eu fiz dual boot
<Rudolf> mirqui: se eu não fizer dual boot não pede login e senha?
<mirqui> não , pelo que ele disse não é tela de login
<Guest98528> e um tela que aparece a foto do ubuntu
<mirqui> então o primeiro boot é ubuntu , o segundo é o outro sistema
<mirqui> vc tem windows ?
<Guest98528> sim
<mirqui> então , o primeiro boot é ubuntu
<mirqui> o segundo é windows , bem embaixo
<Rudolf> esse portunhol tá foda
<mirqui> aahaha que tú quer , aqui somos todos cucarachas :)
<Rudolf> mirqui: só se for vc
<mirqui> ahaha brincadeira :)
<mirqui> tem espanhol na áreas ?
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Opa, lamento a demora
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Eu sou br, estava testando o real público do chat e_e
<Rudolf> bláblábláblá
<mirqui> vc usa linux a muito tempo ?
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> A pergunta foi para mim? D:
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Se sim, sou "iniciante"
<mirqui> sim :)
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Lutando pelo intermediário xD
<mirqui> tbm , uso a uns 2 anos
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Bastante, pow.
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Eu ainda estou na busca da Distro perfeita
<mirqui> mas numca me aprofundei
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> O máximo que já cheguei foi adaptar um Elementary
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> =(
<mirqui> sou contemporâneo do windows
<mirqui> então sou meio lento
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Haha, saquei. =P
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Estou tentando largar ele das minhas máquinas de lazer
<mirqui> não é sacanagem , é preguiça mesmo
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> ahsuahsuah
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Aí é fodinha :C
<mirqui> ou seja
<mirqui> sou usuário final
<mirqui> uso o terminal muito pouco
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Por preguiça, tb?
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Embora seja mais comôdo, eu ganho muito tempo usando o Terminal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> não , ai eu acho mais difícil
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Embora a interface seja mais cômoda**
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Olá Astro
<astroo-> ola
<SenpaiSamaSenpai> Bom, tenho q ir. Cya. (:
<Rudolf> 16:41 < SenpaiSamaSenpai> Embora seja mais comôdo, eu ganho muito tempo usando o Terminal
<astroo-> ja se foi
<Rudolf> tá no caminho e pensamento correto
<louco> gostaria de saber se o download deste site ele é auto executável através de pendrive
<astroo-> sim
<louco> beleza pois baixei um no fim de semana ele tinha uns 900 mb  e não executava pelo pen drive
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<Leonardo__> Boa noite galera, estou precisando de uma ajuda... instalei o drive da ATI e agora nao inicializa mais o sistema, ja tentei entrar nas opções avançadas do grub para iniciar uma versão anterior, ele chega a tela de login e depois de colocar a senha ele volta pro login
<astroo-> ola
<Leonardo__> Boa noite galera, estou precisando de uma ajuda... instalei o drive da ATI e agora nao inicializa mais o sistema, ja tentei entrar nas opções avançadas do grub para iniciar uma versão anterior, ele chega a tela de login e depois de colocar a senha ele volta pro login
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Guest33721> boa noite , eu to migrando pro linux agora , toda  minha expereciencia é  em windows  e eu queria saber e o ubuntu é em Pt-Br
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> sim entre muitas outras linguas
<Rudolf> Guest33721: primeiro passo é ler a documentação do novo sistema
<Rudolf> Guest33721: concomitantemente pode usar um livecd ou um ambiente de virtualização com o VirtualBox
<Rudolf> Guest33721: você necessita entender de tudo um pouco sobre computadores
<Rudolf> Guest33721: por isso recomendo a leitura do guiafoca.org
<Guest33721> hmm entendo
<Rudolf> astroo-: será que esse volta?
<astroo-> logo se ve
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-27
<Carlos__> Boa noite a todos, sou iniciante no linux e me aconteceu um problema, executei "apt-get upgrade" ele instalou as atualizações q tinha pra fazer sem problema, quando reiniciei, na area de trabalho só aparece minhas pastas, nao tem mais a barra superior e a lateral
<astroo-> ola
<Carlos__> ola
<alvaro_> Ai
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Carlos__> blz, vou aguardar
<alvaro_> como faço para instalar o JRE no Opera?
<alvaro_> já tentei mas não consegui de forma alguma
<alvaro_> o mais estranho é que os outros navegadores reconhecem o JRE instalado
<alvaro_> Carlos ___
<alvaro_> Qual versao do ubuntu utiliza?
<Carlos__> 14,10
<alvaro_> melhor seria a 14.04 LTS
<alvaro_> Ambiente Unity?
<Carlos__> sim
<alvaro_> voce instalou o Compiz?
<Carlos__> nao
<alvaro_> ainda bem
<Carlos__> pra falar a verdade, eu nem sei o q é
<Carlos__> mas nao instalei
<alvaro_> compiz é um programa de efeitos visuais
<Carlos__> ahh... quanto menos efeito melhor, só deixa tudo mais lento
<alvaro_> lembra do que voce mandou atualizar ?
<Carlos__> nao, atualizou varias coisas
<alvaro_> tipo?
<Carlos__> nao faço ideia, mandei um update e depois upgrade
<alvaro_> via terminal
<Carlos__> sim
<alvaro_> voce sempre mexeu com terminal??
<Carlos__> aprendendo
<Carlos__> to com ele aberto aqui, só consigo entrar nele pelo ctrl+alt+f1
<Carlos__> ctrl+alt+T nao faz nada
<alvaro_> tente recuperar via cd
<alvaro_> CD
<Carlos__> como? roda o live?
<alvaro_> rodar live
<alvaro_> E use com cuidado o terminal
<alvaro_> qualquer errinho quebra tudo
<Carlos__> coloquei o cd pra rodar
<alvaro_> tem arquivos nesse computador???
<Carlos__> tem
<alvaro_> vai perder tudo
<Carlos__> nao da pra tirar pla reede?
<alvaro_> nunca fiz isso
<alvaro_> sempre fiz backup diario
<Carlos__> na instalação eu separei a / da /home
<alvaro_> mas para fazer isso, o sistema teria que estar funcionando
<Carlos__> nao consigo montar a partição pelo live e compartilhar pela rede?
<alvaro_> o que aparece na tela inicial?
<Carlos__> papel de parede e minhas pastas
<alvaro_> mais nada ???
<alvaro_> tente isso, vamos ver
<alvaro_> click com o botao direito e vá em propriedades
<Carlos__> pera q ele ta inicializando o live, vou reiniciar
<Carlos__> sem CD
<alvaro_> configurações de area de trabalho
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou usando o Arch Linux + Mate Desktop mas eu queria testar o Ubuntu MATE, mas por que não apenas copiar o visual? rs http://picpaste.com/20150526-223250-AfRPHoXu.png http://picpaste.com/20150526-223316-RNumH6yk.png
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rafaelsoaresbr> procurando imagens nesse site olha o que achei http://picpaste.com/pics/ubuntu-girl.1432695001.jpg
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Nave_> ei galera, blz?
<Nave_> to precisando de uma ajuda... tenho um notebook com 512 de ram e queria saber se da certo com ubuntu ou se é melhor procurar outra distro
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> Nave_: Acredito que dê certo, mas não usando Gnome, vai ter que usar um gerenciador gráfico mais leve como fluxbox, icewm
<denisbr> mirqui: olá
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Nave_> vlw... vou estudar como usar outro gerenciador gráfico e depois vou testar a solução
<Nave_> por enquanto vou continuar com slitaz mesmo
<denisbr> Nave_: se o slitaz está lhe atendendo, não tem porque mudar.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EmanueLopes> oi galera boa noite so passei para falar q consegui instalar o adobe
<EmanueLopes> vlw pelas ajudas de vcs
<astroo-> ol
<astroo-> ola
<EmanueLopes> agora to tentando emular android no ubuntu
<EmanueLopes> e algum jogo
<kakito> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-28
<EmanueLopes> boa noite galera
<EmanueLopes> alguem me indiga um jogo bom para jogar /
<EmanueLopes> no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<EmanueLopes> ola
<regis_> oi
<EmanueLopes> oi
<astroo-> ola
<oliverio> EmanueLopes, Tem um site pra jogos no Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntugames.org
<astroo-> EmanueLopes  ve o privado
<EmanueLopes> ja entrei nesse ubuntugames
<Sabino> q !P
<Sabino> Olá
<Sabino> eu baixei o Ubuntu 10.14 na comunidade e estou com problemas para instalar
<kakito> Que tipo de problema?
<astroo-> ola
<Sabino> Diz que eu tenho que baixar o arquivo de instalador novamente
<Sabino> Eu abro o aquivo "wubi" aparece as opições para instalar eu sigo a instalação
<Sabino> O instalador pede uma senha para o meu usuario
<Sabino> e começa a baixar novamente
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rudolf> vai saber
<Rudolf> modo windows de instalar?
<LeandroLuiz> o cara já saiu Rudolf
<LeandroLuiz> atrasado como sempre vc cara
<LeandroLuiz> recebe pra dar suporte e cade?
<LeandroLuiz> heauehauea
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: oxi, to vendo ali o River demolir o Mineirão
<Rudolf> malz
<LeandroLuiz> esse cruzeiro só me passa vergonha
<LeandroLuiz> ainda bem que nem vendo eu to
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> é só futebol
<LeandroLuiz> é
<LeandroLuiz> aqui dá até briga
<LeandroLuiz> eu pego o balde de pipoca
<LeandroLuiz> e assisto de camarote
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> vou dormir
<LeandroLuiz> fui
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Rudolf> dia
<Madelyn> bom dia...
<denisbr> Madelyn: bom dia
<Madelyn> :)
<Geese_Howard> dia
<Madelyn> bom dia
<Madelyn> :3
<jxajro> Bom dia! Eu estou com ainda com um problema de atualização do Ubuntu 14.04...alguém pode me ajudar?
<denisbr> jxajro:  Se você tem uma pergunta, faça-a. Se alguém souber, irá responder.  Para obter ajuda mais rápido, não pergunte "posso fazer uma pergunta?",  "Alguém pode me ajudar" ou "alguém usa/sabe sobre XPTO"... Seja tão  específico quanto possível; não envie mensagens privadas (PVT ou DCC  CHAT) a ninguém a menos que eles queiram; não repita sua pergunta; não  exija e não insulte ;-)
<jxajro> ok..obrigado..bem...é que é meio complicado explicar.
<jxajro> Começo a aparecer no canto superior direito da tela um triângulo vermelho com um aviso:
<jxajro> The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by selecting 'Show updates' from the indicator menu, and watching for any failing repositories.
<jxajro> Por ploblemas com atualização do Ubuntu 14.04 fiz uma atualização pelo terminal que deu esta saída:
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11361061/
<jxajro> Abri o programa de atualizações conforme imagem abaixo:
<jxajro> http://imgur.com/lBpgUu8
<jxajro> O pessoal aqui do Ubuntu-br me ajudou subegindo esta Sources list:
<jxajro> paste.ubuntu.com/11412593/ e nodifiquei a lista antiga que era esta:
<jxajro> 1- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11412905/
<jxajro> Fiz um no update pelo terminal após 1 e ainda deu problema.
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11412609/
<jxajro> Muitas vezes coloco a pergunta mas ninguém responde. Aí tento voltar outra hora.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: ainda isso
<Geese_Howard> JESUS!
<jxajro> Pois é! :-(
<jxajro> Eu to vendo se atualizo o Ubuntu ou troco por um Xubuntu ou ...
<jxajro> ...coloco um que me sugeriram aqui....
<jxajro> ubuntu mate
<jxajro> mas queria aproveitar o ubuntu 14.04 mais um tempo, Geese_Howard.
<jxajro> Será que dava?
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: acho que não. pelo visto você não tem "as manha" com linux
<jxajro> Mais ou menos, Geese_Howard. Não sou de todo analfabeto.
<jxajro> em linux.
<jxajro> Mas sério mesmo? Não dá pra corrigir a surces list pra atualizar sem dar problemas?
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: já te falei como faz várias vezes
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: se vc ainda não resolveu, ALGO SIMPLES, como esse
<jxajro> O pessoal disse que tá dando problema porque a sources list que tenho pede atualização de enderços que só servem pra versão 15
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: parece que vc vai ter que reinstalar
<jxajro> Bem, Geese_Howard...eu posso falar a vc como ganhar 50 mil mas se vc não entender não poderei culpá-lo.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: qual é a sua versão? você sabe?
<jxajro> sim!
<jxajro> Ubuntu 14.04
<jxajro> perai...
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: se eu não entender a culpa é minha mesmo
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: assim como a culpa é sua
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: de não ter resolvido
<jxajro> um minutinho...
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11413389/
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<jxajro> Não..a culpa não será sua será minha porque estou falando coisas que vc não entende.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: pela tabela, seu ubuntu é 14.04 trusty
<jxajro> Falar de forma que vc não entenda seria o mesmo que não falar.
<jxajro> E o errado seria eu, não vc.
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: porra véio
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: então se vira, se vc não entende o que eu falo e a culpa é minha
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: boa sorte aí
<Geese_Howard> jxajro: não quero ser culpado pelo seu sofrimento
<jxajro> Obrigado. Vou tentar me virar.
<jxajro> Não. De jeito nenhum é.
<jxajro> Aliás vc já me deu uma solução. Reinstalar
<jxajro> Acho que não vou poder fugir disso.
<Madelyn> fui...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<andretyn> mirqui, boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<sistematico> Boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza :)
<sistematico> jxajro, Qual o seu problema?
<sistematico> jxajro, Talvez eu saiba.
<sistematico> Fui, abraços..
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<jxajro> Oi sistematico
<jxajro> me perdoe a demora
<jxajro> estava perdendo a esperança de achar alquem que ajudasse este analfabeto que te escreve.
<jxajro> Mas eu volto.
<jxajro> Deixei o problema resumido aqui pra entender como resolve. :-D Obrigado pela ajuda.
<larosa> Salve pessoal
<larosa> Por favor... Tenho o windows instalado desejo ter o LINUX UBUNTU... tem algum tutorial passo a passo para instalar?
<Rudolf> larosa: tem
<larosa> pode me passar o link?
<Rudolf> larosa: www.ubuntu.com
<Hudsonkem> isso deve te ajudar larosa
<Hudsonkem> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/03/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-com-e-sem-dual.html
<Hudsonkem> bem vindo a comunidade linux :)
<larosa> top
<larosa> <rudolf> obrigado
<Rudolf> larosa: disponha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<jxajro> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Alguém sabe como adicionar ícones na barra lateral do Ubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-29
<ton710> Boa noite doutores!
<Rudolf> noite
<ton710> Alguem aqui usa Windows?
<Rudolf> de vez em quando
<Rudolf> mas não no momento
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu
<ton710> A maioria dos bkps que eu estou tentando realizar com case externas fazem a particao podre de perder a toa. Alguem ja teve esses tipos de problemas?
<ton710> Pede para formatar
<ton710> Sendo que o hd so perdeu o sistema e não aparticao
<ton710> Isso acontece com frequencia
<KurtKraut> A que ponto chegamos: gente pedindo ajuda de Windows em canal de Linux. É um dos males de se usar um sistema que o fabricante cobra pela cópia mas não dá suporte e não há uma comunidade no entorno deste produto :P
<ton710> Vou ter que criar um servidor de bkp Linux mesmo, win da muito problema
<ton710> Pior...kkkkkk
<KurtKraut> ton710, É o que faço. Monto com Samba partições de servidores Windows no servidor Linux e no Linux faço o backup.
<ton710> Fico doido quando cliente paga 300 a 600 em um produto oem da M$
<ton710> Preciso so de uma maquina rodando wim na recepção, pois o servidor samba para segurar arquivos e bkpa vai ser a melhor opcao
<ton710> Vc so usa Linux kurt?
<KurtKraut> ton710, yeap. Só uso Windows para jogos do Steam que são Windows-only.
<KurtKraut> ton710, Em 99% do tempo, estou no Linux, tanto no desktop como servidores e notebooks.
<ton710> To querendo usar mais ele pois em manutenção que é a minha área estou tendo maior retorno. Porem ainda dependo de usar o win devido meus clientes serem usuários M$
<ton710> Mais a cada 100 pessoas 3 manjam linux
<ton710> Minha net vai cair ... To. No cel. Amanha entro. Flw. . Boa noite pra quem fica.
<earl> oi
<earl> entrei na comunidade brasileira?
<earl> alguem online?
<KurtKraut> earl, Sim, entrou.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<earl> nao estou com nenhum problema, abri o xat por curiosidade
<earl> xchat
<KurtKraut> earl, Não ter problemas é bom :D
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<KurtKraut> Também prefiro o hexchat hoje em dia.
<earl> qual programa que usam pra abrir arquivos .rar?
<earl> foi so falar que nao tinha problema apareceu esse
<earl> 7zip nao abre
<earl> hexchat nao conheço
<earl> astroo, nao conheço hexchat
<astroo-> e bastante popular
<earl> parece a mesma coisa
<astroo-> pelo que sei o xchat acabou em evoluçao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest57620> como eu faço pra atualizar minha versão de 32 bits para a de 64 bits
<KurtKraut> Guest57620, Não há como atualizar, não há a ideia de atualização por de trás disso. Você teria que reinstalar o sistema.
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<Rogerio> let's talk, guys
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<leonidas_> qual a versão nova ubunto desktop?
<leonidas_> bom dia galera
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> ahaha já passou do meio dia ;)
<Rudolf> aqui 11:43 ainda
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<mirqui> xii velho , tú está fora do pais ou teu relógio está atrasado ?
<Rudolf> nem um
<Rudolf> nem outro
<Rudolf> não existe apenas um fuso horário no brasil
<mirqui> ahaha no solzinho :)
<mirqui> aqui está frio para dedel
<carlos__> ola tem portugues brasileiro ai
<carlos__> boa tarede
<carlos__> tarde
<KurtKraut> carlos__, Sim, tem.
<carlos__> tenho um problema ao instalar o ubunto 10.04 pelo pendrive em um notebook sem driver de CD
<carlos__> em fat32 não ocorre nada somente a mensagem aperte ctrl+alt para reiniciar
<carlos__> e em ntfs fala que falta bootmgr
<carlos__> alguém pode me ajudar ou pelo menos me passar o arquivo bootmgr pra eu anexar no pendrive
<mirqui> teu pendrive é bootavel ?
<carlos__> sim
<carlos__> fiz manualmente
<carlos__> depois tentei com dois programas diferentes
<carlos__> e em dois pendrives diferentes
<mirqui> foi na bios e botou para fazer o boot pelo pendrve ?
<mirqui> mas no seu caso já deve ser
<carlos__> sim [13:45] <carlos__> fiz manualmente [13:45] <carlos__> depois tentei com dois programas diferentes [13:46] <carlos__> e em dois pendrives diferentes
<mirqui> vc está no ubuntu ou windows ?
<mirqui> no ubuntu tem o usb creator
<mirqui> tem na central de programas
<carlos__> ok vou lá
<mirqui> no windows tem o lili
<carlos__> vou ver esse
<carlos__> sempre instaleu o windows pelo pendrive , o colocando bootavel manualmente
<carlos__> pelo prompt
<ton710> Boa tarde galera
<ton710> Blz com vcs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<carlos__> quero instalar o ubuntu
<astroo-> o iso esta no site do topic
<Guest79134> Como fazer que o Facebook abra corretamente no Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-30
<KurtKraut> Linux Sysadmin Sênior encarando problema de frente enquanto juniores e devs assistem assustados: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSBKOWyz8as
<Fabio> Boa noite
<Fabio> a todos
<Fabio> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu win 8 dual boot. Porem sempre aparece uma mensagem dizendo que houve um erro. Ele nao inicializa
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e preciso fazer 1 truque
<astroo-> mas nao sei como e
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Fabio> Blz...
<Fabio> MAs valeu!! Acho que é pelo fato do win8 ter uma protecao, acredito!
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> o 8.1 acho que ja nao da problema
<Fabio> isso mata...queria instalar o ubuntu...e muito diiculdade
<Fabio> ja tentei de tudo e nada
<astroo-> e a proteçao
<Fabio> desabilitei o sistema de seguranca da bios e nada
<Fabio> vou ter que sair ja volto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Fabio> Bom dia!! Gostaria de saber se alguém já conseguiu fazer dual-boot neste notebook da descrição: Notebook Samsung ATIV Book 2 AMD Dual-Core E1-1500,NP275E4E-KD2BR, 4GB, HD 500GB, 14", Webcam - Windows 8
<Guest89273> Boa tarde, galera!
<Guest89273> Migrei pro Ubuntu 15.04 na quarta-feira e estou com algumas dúvidas.
<Guest89273> 1- Sim. Fiz a cagada de errar na hora da instalação, e acabei formatando todo o disco e perdendo uma porrada de arquivos. Recuperei alguns com o testdisk, mas as pastas recuperadas estão com frescura de permissão pra mexer nelas. Como faço pra manusear (apagar, mover e coisas do tipo)?
<Guest89273> 2- Qual anti vírus vocês recomendam. Instalei o Comodo, pois foi o único desses conhecidos que consegui achar. Mas ele não está funcionando devidamente. Fica pedindo uma parada de root toda hora. Mas se eu sou o administrador da conta, não sou o root também?
<Guest89273> 3- Na hora do login, aparece uma parada de inserir não-sei-o-quê-lá-"frase" numa caixinha preta, quando está carregando a abertura ainda. Pra que serve aquilo? Estou entrando com minha senha cadastrada nessa tela, e quando entre no SO mesmo. Ou seja, estou digitando duas vezes pra entrar. É normal isso?
<Guest89273> 4- Sem contar que estou sofrendo pra instalar algums programas quando vem em formatos compactados. Quando dá pra abrir pelo sistema de programas do próprio Ubuntu, beleza! Mas quando não... Não sei como fazer.
<Guest89273> 5- Juro que é a última. =) Instalei alguns programas durante essa fase de ambientação, e não os queros mais. Porém, alguns deles não me oferecem caixa de diálogo para desinstalar. Como exemplo do Frostwire. Como me livro desses programas? Pronto. Por enquanto é só. =)
<Guest89273> Esqueci de falar. Meu nome é Daniel. O nick mudou sozinho quando entrei. =)
<omelete> Guest89273,  usa a central de programas para instalar e desinstalar
<Guest89273> Ainda estou fuçando ele. Aos poucos quero me ambientar.
<EmanueLopes> ola galera boa tarde
<EmanueLopes> gostaria de saber se vc sabem como emular o android no ubuntu como o blustacks
<Guest89273> Emanuel, pelas pesquisas que venho fazendo, parece que a galera uso o Wine. Ainda não mexi nele.
<EmanueLopes> assim o winer eu tbm usso para jogar cabal
<EmanueLopes> mais gostaria de um estilo o blustacks
<Guest89273> Ah, estou por fora. Ainda estou pegando as manhas da plataforma. =)
<EmanueLopes> kkkk
<EmanueLopes> eu tbm sou novo aki
<EmanueLopes> todo dia ta aki encomodando o povo kkk
<Guest89273> Você sabe como dar atributos à pastas? Tipo, eu recuperei alguns arquivos e pastas pelo testdisk, mas não estou conseguindo apagar ou mover o conteúdo. Diz que não sou o proprietário.
<EmanueLopes> kkkk ainda nao
<Guest89273> Putz...
<Guest89273> achei
<Guest89273> Só agora que estou começando com força a fuçar as coisas
<Guest89273> Pra ter acesso root é só digitar no terminal: sudo passwd root
<Guest89273> Aí digita sua senha e cria a do root.
<Guest89273> Pra usar o root é só digitar: su
<Guest89273> Vou começar o exermínio por aqui. kkkkkk
<Guest89273> * extermínio
<lord_daemon> quem pode ajudar com uma rede do packet tracer
<lord_daemon> falta pouca coisa, mas nao vai :D
<Sephyros> Faz alguma diferença entre baixar o ubuntu do site ubuntu br pro site oficial?
<xGrind> nao
<Sephyros> vlw :D
<ilss> to com um problema para configurar um alias no apache aqui no ubuntu, já tentei de tudo e ainda não consegui tirar o erro 403 forbidden, permissão em pasta, "granted all", mas não dá jeito! alguém tem alguma ideia? Ou algo que pode me ajudar? Valeu
<KurtKraut> ilss, Alguma outra pasta ou algum outro alias funciona?
<ilss> KurtKraut, só a raiz que está no var/www
<KurtKraut> ilss, A permissão da pasta (chown, chmod) da que funciona é a mesma da que não funciona?
<niltonpess> boa tarde!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<marcelomauro> Boa noite
<marcelomauro> alguém conhece algum programa similar ao multisim no ubuntu?
<marcelomauro> simulador de circuitos eletronicos
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-05-31
<Emanuelopes> oi galera teho so mais uma duvida
<Emanuelopes> oi galera boa noite neh
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Emanuelopes> gostaria de saber se os games das versoes anteriores fucionao na versao 15.04
<andretyn> Emanuelopes, que games?
<Emanuelopes> todos
<manokara> Como assim? Desde que não haja alguma alteração considerável na atualização de alguma biblioteca que o jogo usa, não teria problema
<manokara> ou no caso de um jogo como o Strife, por exemplo, que tem todas as libs junto da propria instalação
<KurtKraut> Esse cara está trollando de propósito ou ele realmente tem essa ideia torta de como GNU Linux funciona? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_lhqg_p21k
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, já vi esse video, e eu acho que ele foi razoavel
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Ele acusa os outros de falarem meias verdades mas ele faz isso também, cheio de errinhos.
<LeandroLuiz> KurtKraut, é
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Ele mostrando que uma aplicação que nunca vi na vida salvou em /tmp dois trojans de Windows e que ele comprou um antivírus para tirar... WTF?!
<LeandroLuiz> nisso realmente
<LeandroLuiz> ele pecou
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Também disse que 'existem várias libs que se atualizadas só saem da RAM se você reiniciar'
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Dizendo que o Linux você tem que rebootar sempre que reiniciar. Isso também é meia verdade. É só fechar e abrir a aplicação ou serviço de novo
<KurtKraut> É assim que servidores que operam 24x7x365 operam. Só reiniciam para atualizar kernel e recentemente tem técnicas para atualizar kernel sem reiniciar
<LeandroLuiz> sim
<LeandroLuiz> que funcionam quando as atualizações não são criticas
<LeandroLuiz> não cobre todos os casos
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Com o KSplice e derivados, mesmo com atualizações críticas não precisa reiniciar e isso está cada vez mais perto de virar default
<LeandroLuiz> eu falo do kernelcare
<LeandroLuiz> a solução coporativa
<LeandroLuiz> pago
<LeandroLuiz> não garantem tudo
<LeandroLuiz> mas em breve
<KurtKraut> Agora aquele trojan Windows eu estou achando que ou ele ou o antivírus dele pôs ali de propósito
<LeandroLuiz> não irá precisar mais
<LeandroLuiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs
<KurtKraut> LeandroLuiz, Ahhh essa palestra desse cara é ótima e o bom é que ele faz todo ano, então dá para acompanhar as mudanças
<LeandroLuiz> é, ele fala mtas verdades ai
<LeandroLuiz> principalmente sobre forks
<LeandroLuiz> que saco é isso
<LeandroLuiz> cara não contribui, faz fork..
<LeandroLuiz> até entendo em alguns casos
<hggdh> só rápido. Eu não entendo também. O software não é livre? Se é, fork não é problema. Mas, agora, se fork é ruim, deve ser por que...
<hggdh> não é livre?
<hggdh> com o GPL, e outras, o software é livre. Inclusive para fork. Dizer que fork é ruim é limitar.
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Fork tem um efeito colateral muito ruim: divive forças. Ficamos com 10 softwares diferentes com a mesma finalidade, sendo desenvolvido por 10 equipes diferentes, com 10 conjuntos diferentes de features, com 10 conjuntos diferentes de bugs
<LeandroLuiz> exatamente
<LeandroLuiz> muitos forks sem motivo
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Se esses 10 grupos estivessem atuando sobre um mesmo software, ele seria muito melhor
<LeandroLuiz> projetos fiam sem contribuição
<LeandroLuiz> se vc tem uma boa ideia
<LeandroLuiz> compartilhe
<LeandroLuiz> melhore o projeto
<LeandroLuiz> não precisa forkar
<hggdh> KurtKraut: eu não discordo. Mas o fork é um direito. Eu, pessoalmente, prefiro que não haja fork. Mas, por outro lado, aceito-os como uma expressão do direito explícito.
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Yeap, e nisso eu, você e LeandroLuiz estamos de acordo.
<invasorzim123> Olá pessoar, to faz um tempo com problema no meu sddm, alguém se habilita? No boot do kubuntu não abre o sddm, pra entrar no X só no shell e startx...
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<diegobiavati> Alguém sabe configurar menu global no Gnome Shell?
<patriciomi> boa tarde a todos
<patriciomi> ops  é bom dia
<patriciomi> volto mais tarde...valeu
<marcelomauro> :/
<Marco__> oi
<Marco__> gostaria de saber como posso achar os drives para meu computador com linux
<Guest91081> alguem pode meu ajuda e um detalhe o meu wifi funciona mas o led nao acende
<Guest91081> o meu notebook thinkpakPad r51e da IBM
<Guest91081> alguem conectado aki
<Guest74060> Olá, boa noite.... algo que não conheço aconteceu no meu computador.
<Guest74060> tem um sinal de alerta (vermelho) na barra superior
<Guest74060> tem uma exclamação dentro... um  triângulo com exclamação dentro
<Guest74060> vermelhos
<Guest74060> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Guest74060> quando eu clico aparece 4 "textos" dos quais 3 eu posso clicar.... são eles: mostrar atualizações; mostrar notificações (ESSE ESTÁ MARCADO - LIBERADO); e preferências ( que qnd clico abre uma aba chamada Programas e atualizações)
<Guest74060> a que não é possível marcar ou desmarcar está em inglês... começa dizendo q: as informações de atualização está desatualizado (...)
<Guest74060> Ah, nessa aba q abre (Programas e atualizações) já mexi uma vez nela, mas tava lendo um manual, e q pelo entendia iria dar mais opções de programas; isso já tem mais de 3 semanas
<Lorival> Olá, Noite boa .... algo that NÃO conheço Aconteceu há Computador meu.
<Lorival> TEM UM Sinal de alerta (Vermelho) na barra superior,
<Lorival> TEM Uma exclamação Dentro ... um   triângulo com exclamação Dentro
<Lorival> Vermelhos
<manokara_> Lorival: o que este sinal informa?
<Lorival> alguém pode ajudar?
<Lorival> when eu Clico Aparece 4 "Textos" Quais dos três eu Posso Clicar .... São enguias: Mostrar atualizações; Mostrar notificações (ESSE ESTÁ MARCADO - LIBERADO); e preferencias (that qnd Clico abre Uma aba Chamada Programas e atualizações)
<manokara_> oh sim, isso é um erro do gerenciador de pacotes
<manokara_> geralmente não é nada muito sério
<manokara_> e qual é a do inglês misturado com português? :P
<Lorival> kkkkk, tinha copiado o texto de outro site aqui... foi mal
<manokara_> lol, uhasduhsa
<Lorival> bom, qnd eu clico no triângulo posso abrir uma aba chamada Programas e atualizações
<manokara_> tava pensando que tu era um gringo aqui no canal
<Lorival> uma vez entrei nisso, mas tava lendo o manual, era p/ marcar umas opções q acho q teria mais opções de downloads
<Lorival> kkk
<manokara> eu não sei se isso está relacionado, mas você tem o synaptic instalado aí?
<manokara> de vez em quando dava esse erro aqui, pensei que fosse um conflito entre o synaptic e o atualizador do ubuntu
<Lorival> e tem um texto q ñ pode ser marcado, ele fala q as informações de atualizações estão desatualizadas
<manokara> hmm
<Lorival> vou ver... acho q ñ
<Lorival> já apareceu esse triângulo com vc?
<manokara> sim (acabei de dizer :P)
<Lorival> achei q já era outro problema... parecido, rs
<manokara> por via dar duvidas só atualizar manualmente no terminal, dando um upgrade e depois update
<Lorival> bom, ñ tenho esse: synaptic
<Lorival> sabe quais são os comandos?
<Lorival> se puder me passar, por favor
<manokara> então não tem nada a ver mesmo. quando eu passava o mouse lá era algum erro na configuração de algum pacote
<manokara> geralmente do Python
<manokara> sim, claro
<manokara> sudo apt-get upgrade # Atualiza a lista de pacotes
<manokara> sudo apt-get update # Atualiza as paradas em si
<manokara> ou é o contrário?
<manokara> pera :P
<manokara> sim, é o contrário, foi mal, rs
<manokara> primeiro você dá o update e depois upgrade
<Lorival> certo, vou fazer isso aqui... desde já obrigado
<manokara> quando acontecer de novo, clicar no ícone geralmente vai conter uma info do erro nesse submenu (apesar de não mostrar toda)
<Lorival> certo
<Lorival> no terminal, digitei o segundo comando primeiro; apareceu vários "atingidos (e algum endereço)" e no final algo do tipo;  Falhou ao buscar cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (...)
<Lorival> ah, antes vem um W:
<manokara> hmm
<Lorival> em outro é um E:
<Lorival> coloco o outro comando assim mesmo?
<manokara> W vem de warning
<manokara> E de error
<Lorival> humm, entendo
<manokara> normal dar esse erro já que você nao deve estar com o cd do ubuntu dentro
<manokara> o E é só referente a esse endereço cdrom:// ?
<Lorival> é, não tô... tenho q colocar?!
<manokara> não, não precisa. os pacotes do cd provavelmente estão desatualizados, hehe
<Lorival> são três ou 4 mensagens, apenas uma tem o E:
<Lorival> E: Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<Lorival> é essa
<manokara> são 4 mensagens ao todo do comando? ou que tem letras no começo da linha?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Lorival> ñn, tem mais mensagens, no início tem essa: Err cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) utopic/restricted amd64 Packages   Por favor, use o apt-cdrom para fazer com que este CD-ROM seja reconhecido pelo APT. O apt-get update não pode ser usado para adicionar novos CD-ROMs
<Lorival> q uma cópia completa?? :/
<manokara> manda um pastebin só pra eu confirmar uma coisa
<manokara> e aí astroo- o/
<Lorival> ée... e o q seria "pastebin"? rs
<manokara> opa, http://pastebin.com
<manokara> você bota um texto aí, clica em enviar, e depois pega o link
<manokara> porque passar aqui pelo irc é complicado, rs
<astroo-> o irc nao tem culpa
<Lorival> certo...
<Lorival> ée kkk
<astroo-> ja tm mais d 20 anos
<manokara> hehe
<manokara> é um senhor de idade já
<Lorival> bom, acho q foi... http://pastebin.com/y4PPKkmi
<manokara> como imaginei, nada muito sério
<manokara> pra evitar esse erro só remover o cdrom da lista de fontes
<Lorival> certo, q bom; e como faz? kk
<manokara> para isso abra o aplicativo "Programas e atualizações", na aba Outros programas
<manokara> e desmarque a caixinha do ítem CD-ROM com o Ubuntu 14.10 bla bla
<Lorival> certo
<Lorival> fiz isso
<Lorival> e agora?
<manokara> agora vai lá e da update denovo, não deve aparecer esses errors
<Lorival> certo
<Lorival> tentar aqui
<manokara> ta usando ubuntu há quanto tempo?
<Lorival> deu certo, sem nenhum erro agora
<Lorival> bom, acho q coloquei no pc faz uns dois meses
<Lorival> pq?
<Lorival> coloco o outro comando ñ é?
<manokara> sim, agora da upgrade
<Lorival> uso o pc pouco, tô lendo um tutorial mas é de vez em qnd
<manokara> por nada, só perguntei porque você me pareceu um jovem gafanhoto do mundo linux, rsrs
<Lorival> bom... obrigado kkk
<Lorival> coloquei o outro comando, apareceu isso
<Lorival> http://pastebin.com/sSnBtwXq
<Lorival> ah, e o triângulo vermelho sumiu... então acho q deu certo
<manokara> uhum
<Lorival> mas na mensagem aí falava para fazer algo não foi?
<manokara> provavelmente o triangulo era por conta do esquema do cdrom lá
<Lorival> ahh certo...
<manokara> no último que deu aqui, que eu lembre, era um erro importando uma biblioteca do sistema, mas reiniciei e foi tranquilo
<Lorival> eu acho q ele quer q eu coloque esse comando: apt-get autoremove....... vai ser necessário?
<Lorival> humm entendi
<manokara> se quiser remover esses pacotes adicionais aí
<manokara> tem alguns pacotes do kernel que eu sempre deixo lá, com medo que se eu remover desinstale tudo :P
<Lorival> humm, então eu vou deixar... vai q complica tudo...
<manokara> né
<Lorival> Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Boa noite :))
<manokara> boa
<manokara> na verdade, vai que o kernel atual dá pau né
<asdf9988> Qual o nome do robô desse canal ?
<manokara> não sei, talvez o operador?
<manokara> as vezes vejo ele dando op em si mesmo, então deve ser o hggdh
<asdf9988> Valeu
<astroo-> ele e dos mais importantes pelo menos
<hggdh> não há robot aqui
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-30
<fantasma_w> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> eu nao conseguir registrar o nick
<fantasma_w> dai fico assim mesmo  .   uma pena  , por que   gosto  muito dste app xchat
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-Nickname-on-Freenode
<fantasma_w> pidgin como funciona  , como criar uma conta . outro programa que   na vdd   nao sei  cmo funciona
<fantasma_w> vou tentar  la
<astroo-> hexchat tenta
<fantasma_w> nao da  nao ,  por que nao tem   a opcao la que fala
<fantasma_w> entao e   so pela net mesmo
<cach> kooeee
<cach> geralll
<cach> \o/
<astroo-> ola
<cach> olááá
<fantasma_w> nao deu
<astroo-> com o hexchat nao da?
<fantasma_w> ele e a mesma caoisa   do xchat ,  nao a diferença
<fantasma_w> e ainda  o  xchat e  mais moderno ,  mais novo  ...
<fantasma_w> bem   vou dar uma  olhado  no blog da  mint  , por la eu sei que se  pode fazer o registro .  .. mas  o problema e que queria   fzer no brasil
<astroo-> xchat-2.8.8-0.fc13.x86_64.rpm 29-May-2010 23:48
<astroo-> HexChat News -
<astroo-> 2.12.1 released - 01 May 2016
<fantasma_w> vc   estar falando que  o hechat e mais  novo  ?
<fantasma_w> meu  querido  vc   tem que ver é o repositorio  ,  tipo o xchat tem repository na ubuntu , dai sempre tem atualizacao .
<subzero> eu uso
<subzero> hexchat
<subzero> 2.10.2
<subzero> 2015
<subzero> kk
<fantasma_w> sei  ,  e  bom
<subzero> baixei nos repositorios
<subzero> do ubuntu
<fantasma_w> eu uso  o xchat mesmo
<subzero> fantasma_w, é tudo igual
<subzero> cliente irc
<subzero> oq muda é a interface
<fantasma_w> sim vdd
<subzero> uns sao mais bonitinhos
<subzero> outros mais simples
<fantasma_w> mas pra fazer o registro que e meio chato
<subzero> oO
<subzero> registro do cliente?
<fantasma_w> do nick
<fantasma_w> http://www.lxle.net/download/   melhor distro para botebook antigos .
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma_w> boa boa  madruga
<fantasma_w> entra  la   www.facebook.com/webber.linux
<rafael> Alguém aí testou o plasma 5.6?
<aedigital> no
<Powerless> alguém ai sabe como pingar maquinas pelo nome no linux?
<rafael> Powerless: vc tem que ter o sufixo dns configurado em domínios windows
<Powerless> rafael, ja instalei o winbind e o configurei, contigurei o smb e nada
<oliverio_> Powerless, tem que ter as máquinas registrada no DNS
<rafael> exit
<subzero> eu uso
<subzero> 15.10 vou ter q trocar
<subzero> ;~
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fantasma_w> boa  noite
<fantasma_w> visitem la  www.facebook.com/webber.linux/
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> oi
<fantasma_w> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-31
<Guest43877> boa noite a todos
<fantasma_w> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fantasma_w> blz ai   cara
<fantasma_w> mas em   vc  nao tem face  ?
<hggdh> whois boiko
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma_w> cair   e normal ...
<fantasma_w> nossa  net  no brasil  ficara limitada ..  nos estados unidos ja estar .  no japao tambem , e outros tantos
<astroo-> com a netflix a ajudar a pessima qualidade estao tramados
<fantasma_w> vdd
<fantasma_w> so sabem   falar  que   brasileiro   gasta  muita internet
<astroo-> ok ate
<cach> koee geral \o/, olá!
<fantasma_w> oi
<cach> oi
<cach> td bem por aí?
<fantasma_w> s
<fantasma_w> otimo
<cach> opa aí sim
<fantasma_w> mim responda  ... qual  o melhor sisma  pra vc
<cach> kakakakkaka
<cach> Gosto dos que vem com a base debian ;-)
<fantasma_w> ata
<fantasma_w> legal
<fantasma_w> sim  mas o que vc   acha   do  windows  ou  mac ,  ou  do sistema  bsd
<cach> cxaraca que entrevista.. salário é alto? Cara windows tem suas vantagens pra um user comum, mas sabe como é ne.. Mac sua vantagem eu descobri recentemente na pele, a unica vantagem é mais pra vídeos e render que fotos, e só... bsd eu adoraria ter saco, cabeça e ser mais auto didata pra poder usar e esfregar na cara do povo q eu faço o mesmo que eles com bsd, bsd é foda, vem das origens não tem o que dizer, é base unix né então.. Eu tive uns
<cach> problemas sou meio bloqueado quando a conhecimento em relação a issso, nem em gnu linux parei pra ir além e estudar, ao contrário, eu parei de estudar!! mas enfim
<fantasma_w> hum
<fantasma_w> mas  hj  comprovado  que  linux  e  melhor que todos   os  sistemas,  por ter o poderoso kernel ,,,
<fantasma_w> e   por sua  poderosa segurança , e limpo , nada de virus  , impenetrante ,  navegcao segura  ,  e nao so isso , podemos ficar anonimos na boa
<cach> fantasma_w, Eu ainda me lembro do meu primeiro conisli, mais ou menos em 2004
<intrescopavel_> Ola bom dia! Tenho uma duvida simples: quando se configura alias em .bash_profile o que fazer quando o comando desejado possui aspas no meio?
<fantasma_w> ai vc tem que ver da fonte qe vc ta vendo isso   se e mesmo assim
<fantasma_w> naoe   pegar e ja ir colando tudo  no terminal , senao vc vai quebrar  o sistema
<hggdh> intrescopavel_: normalemente escapa-se as aspas: ls \"aspas\"
<fantasma_w> nao e bem assim nao
<fantasma_w> o que vc quer fazer afinal
<marcelomorais> Bom dia.
<fantasma_w> aspas ,,, cara   nao e bem assim nao
<fantasma_w> ai o que vc quer fazer afinal
<cach> dia marcelomorais
<cach> intrescopavel_,
<hggdh> fantasma_w: diga-nos como bem é, então
<fantasma_w> como ja falei  , depende do que vc quer fazer
<fantasma_w> por que existe ( **) e "" e outros paramettros   a varias formas de interpretar com  o terminal
<hggdh> ...
<fantasma_w> olha 'difil de explicar  ,  como te falei  , depende   o que vc quer fazer  ne
<fantasma_w> ola
<cach> ola
<MarconM> ola
<NoRm4nD> Bom dia, boa tarde, boa noite !!
<fantasma_w> boa
<NoRm4nD> Quanto tempo está para ser banido do canal ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cach> ola
<KurtKraut> NoRm4nD, por que perguntas?
<NoRm4nD> no passado não conseguia ficar mais do que alguns minutos no canal sem ser banido
<NoRm4nD> mesmo ajudando o pessoal
<NoRm4nD> tinha um cara chamado hggdh algo parecido com isso que parece que sentia tesão em dar ban
<marcolini> ola . alguem me pode ajudar ? o steam esta instalado em ubuntu e correctamente mas depois de instalr o dota2 . o jogo dá erro . alguem me pode dar uma ideia do que se ta a passar ?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<marcolini> obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<NoRm4nD> marcolini, executa o jogo em um terminal para saber o que está acontecendo.
<barna> marcolini, "o jogo da erro" é muito superficial, rola me nos mandar um print do erro? esqueci minha bola de cristal no bolso da outra calça.
<marcolini> tenham um pouco de paciencia comigo
<NoRm4nD> apena posta o erro do terminal para podermos saber o que está acontecendo.
<NoRm4nD> sem saber o que está acontecendo se limitando apenas no "o jogo da erro" é igual dizer que "eu tenho um carro" mesmo tendo tudo que tipo de carro
<marcolini> me de um tempo que o jogo ta a actualizar e já mando algo mais concreto sobre erro
<barna> de boas marcolini, é habito essa brincadeira, mas sou paciente. :D
<marcolini> nao tou de brinadeira , com a familia linux , não
<barna> então me disculpe camarada, não sou tecnico, não estou recendo p/ estar, estou a tentar ajudar por livre e espontanea vontade, e pra mim, prestar suporte é divertido..... já q num queres se divertir, vou voltar ao trabalho (q não é pouco)
<marcolini> o jogo ta a fazer update e questão de segundos
<NoRm4nD> cara, você postou como se nós tivessemos "obrigação" de prestar suporte, só uma dica, a Canonical oferece serviço de suporte ao usuário a estilo microsoft
<NoRm4nD> fica uma dica
<marcolini> de obrigação nao cara . eu agradeço a ajuda do coração . se tiver a abusar diz que eu saio .
<marcolini> steam error - missing exectutable
<marcolini> agradeço a dica do canonical
<marcolini>     Completely exit Steam.
<marcolini>     Navigate to your Steam installation folder (~C:\Program Files\Steam).
<marcolini>     Delete the 'appcache' folder.
<marcolini>     Restart your computer and attempt to launch the game through Steam.
<marcolini> nao deu em nada
<barna> tu instalaste o steam sobre wine?
<marcolini> que fiz de errado ? instalei o wine . depois fiz instalar pogramas e instalei o steam
<barna> marcolini, a steam fornece nativo do ubuntu.
<alvaro> marcolini qual versão do ubuntu?
<marcolini> 16.04
<marcolini> ubuntu 166.04 lts
<marcolini> :) 16.04
<alvaro> entendi
<alvaro> instalou via terminal ou Ubuntu Software?
<marcolini> terminal
<barna> alvaro, ele instalou o steam win sobre wine
<alvaro> É estranho não funcionar
<alvaro> barna, tambem estou com problemas com jogos que rodam via wine, na 14.04 funcionava liso
<marcolini> no aso do wine aparece as janelas mas nao aparece as palavras
<marcolini> caso
<alvaro> não faço ideia
<marcolini> eu vou insistir e se descobrir eu passo aui e digo o que se passava
<marcolini> isso é claro se a comunidade nao se importar
<alvaro> algumas vezes sinto saudade dos DOS
<marcolini> de ter um noob vagueando por aqui
<marcolini> era tudo tao lento mas ao mesmo tempo tao simples
<alvaro> remova  e instale denovo
<barna> marcolini, constribuições são sempre bem vindas.
<marcolini> ja fiz isso e dá sempre mesmo erro
<marcolini> obrigado barna
<alvaro> há maioria aqui é :D
<barna> se quiseres um conselho, desinstalar o steam do wine e instalar o steam nativo de linux,
<marcolini> ok
<barna> https://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/cliente-steam-no-ubuntu/
<marcolini> agradeço o vosso tempo, é por causa de pessoas como voces que eu acredito que o mundo da web nao ta perdido d todo
<alvaro> a versão que uso do wine é a 1.6.2
<barna> alvaro, esta a rodar steam sobre wine ou outros jogos (fora da steam)
<marcolini> steam sobre wine
<NoRm4nD> <marcolini>     Delete the 'appcache' folder.
<NoRm4nD> <marcolini>     Restart your computer and attempt to launch the game through Steam.
<NoRm4nD> <
<NoRm4nD> Já fez o que ele recomendou ?
<marcolini> e instala , depois faz update de steam . mas quando abre janela para login nao aparece as letras
<alvaro> outros jogos
<marcolini> faz igual
<marcolini> penso que seja erro meu ao instalar . vou fazer tudo de novo
<marcolini> mas fica a promessa que depois passo aqui a dizer algo . bem haja
<barna> eu tenho no meu ubuntu instalado o steam nativo de linux, a correr sem erros, já o steam de windows instalado sobre wine é imaginavel que tenha erros.
<barna> alvaro, já consultaste o winehq.org sobre esses jogos?
<alvaro> são todos compativeis
<alvaro> são jogos de 2006 para trás
<alvaro> até do Mario rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-01
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: podes ser banido de novo, é só continuar com estes comentários
<NoRm4nD> Qual comentário por acaso, o que estou ajudando um usuário ?
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: antes, assim que entraste no canal
<NoRm4nD> logico que tenho que saber, com o hitler que você é tenho que ter cuidado :D
<NoRm4nD> Hi Hitler !!
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<NoRm4nD> E o Hitler voltou a dar as ordens aqui, tomando ban em 3, 2, 1 ......
<hggdh> /csdeop
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> bom dia
<cach> ola
<Paulo> fiz uma coisa aqui e gostaria de saber o que significa
<cach> ??
<Paulo> o comando top lista alguns serviços, e uma opção 0 zumbi
<Paulo> o que quer dizer
<cach> dá uma olhada nisso Paulo http://www.gbzando.com.br/processos-zumbis/
<Paulo> assim, agora intendi
<Paulo> valeu
<cach> nois
<Paulo> só uma coisa, esse tal Whonix é seguro, pois falam que não há como rastrear um ip quando se usa ele
<cach> olá
<barna> salve salve cach
<cach> salve man
<cach> bao barna?
<oliverio> vocês usam github?
<aedigital> eu  as vezes sincronizo com  um projeto do bitbucket
<aedigital> gitbucket
<aedigital> oops
<aedigital> bitbucket mesmo
<aedigital> bitbucket.org
<faelz> Buenas tardes
<aedigital> buenas
<rafael> Alguém aí já instalou o owncloud no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cach> Kooee Olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<NoRm4nD> ainda não estou ban no canal nossa, bati o meu recorde
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: sério, qual teu problema? Este canal tem regras. Se não gostas delas, saia.
<NoRm4nD> cara tu tem probema :D
<hggdh> NoRm4nD: <shrug/> não vai mudar a realidade do canal
<NoRm4nD> não sei o que tu está falando hggdh , eu sigo somente a netiqueta !!
<NoRm4nD> você que fica cagando regra
<hggdh> ok
<hggdh> /csop;/remove NoRm4nD ;/ban NoRm4nD
<FSociety> Nossa baniram o NoRm4nD
<Guest42758> que coisa feita hggdh, é muito feio essa ditadura que você impôem aos usuários do Ubuntu em busca de ajuda
<Guest42758> ele só queria ajuda
<hggdh> normand, por que?
<Guest42758> ficar dano ban em quem tira duvida faz o canal ser apenas um canal de gente com perguntas e ninguem com as respostas
<Guest42758> perde totalmente a necessidade de ter um canal de suporte onde não há ninguém para poder dar suporte
<hggdh> mas o canal não tem bans em quantidade. Apenas naqueles que, como voce, não seguem as regras
<Guest42758> eu sigo a Netiqueta
<Guest42758> são as unicas regras que o Irc requer que os usuários sigam
<Guest42758> não esse monte de merdas de regras que você fica cagando
<hggdh> não é suficiente. O canal tem regras mais exigentes que a netiqueta.
<Guest42758> isso é sinal de infantilidade
<hggdh> pois, como esperado, lá vamos nos de novo
<corpsegrinder> C
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma_w> boa madruga  ..  ou melhor  bom dia
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> bom dia
<fantasma_w> bom dia
<cach> fantasma_w, oowww man
<cach> tenho uma pa de coisa pra falar uhshusahusa
<fantasma_w> fala ai  cara
<alanbidu> Alguém conhece um programa similar ao Guitar Pro pro linux?
<fantasma_w> vai  no regenciador   de  aplicativo e  procura la
<fantasma_w> ou vai  no google e procura
<alvaro> Rakarrack
<alanbidu> To procurando no google mas lá eles instalam usando o wine
<alanbidu> Humm
<alvaro> na loja tem
<alanbidu> Vlw alvaro
<cach> fantasma_w, teste
<fantasma_w> oi
<cach> testando treco do irc
<fantasma_w> hum
<cach> agora
<cach> fantasma_w,
<fantasma_w> ao
<fantasma_w> nao
<fantasma_w> se tu mandou   algo pra  mim  , nao veio foi nada
<cach> nao amndei nao
<cach> dxa nao rolou valeu mano nois
<cach> resolvi a pegada la ja
<cach> obrigado pela paciencia huahshusahuas
<fantasma_w> ata
<cach> teste
<cach> fantasma_w,
<cach> fantasma_w,
<fantasma_w> e ai
<Pegaso> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cach> olá
<astroo-> ola
<cach> o/
<alanbidu> Olá
<Joaquim__> Boa noite
<barna> boas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola e ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-04
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :d
<alvaro> esse precisa
<alvaro> g1.globo.com/minas-gerais/noticia/2016/06/mp-pede-prorrogacao-da-prisao-de-ex-secretario-de-anastasia-em-mg.html
<alanbidu> kkkkkk
<alanbidu> Boa alvaro
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> ola
<fantasma_w> alguem  sabe  mim informar se a placa de video GTX 980 para noebook , da pra  colocar na placa mae intel de processador i5 ?
<plop_its_ellie> ola
<plop_its_ellie> sim existe um gtx 980 para os notebooks
<plop_its_ellie> gtx980
<plop_its_ellie> m
<plop_its_ellie> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gtx-980m/specifications
<fantasma_w> sim  mas a  placamae intell i5 suporta ? e sistema linux mint sera se vai detectar a  placa driver ?
<fantasma_w> na vdd   eu quero uma GTX 1080 . pra rodar o novo doom em vulkan
<plop_its_ellie> sim nvidia funcinoa bem com linux
<plop_its_ellie> então por seu portatil, precisa suportar pci movel
<fantasma_w> sim mas esta de 980 nao é  o suficiente para rodar vulkan ...eu preciso de gtx 1080
<plop_its_ellie> costumamente portatis para a jogar video jogos suporte isso
<fantasma_w> como assim pci movel  ?
<plop_its_ellie> 600 e mais novos suporte vulkan
<fantasma_w> meu latop é todo  intel e placa intel  , procesador intel , memoria intel . i5  com 6gb de memoria , com uma aceleradora intell , ,,
<fantasma_w> essa plataforma vulkan  , ja se  pode instalar ?
<plop_its_ellie> vulkan vem com os drivers
<plop_its_ellie> eu acho que 361 e novo
<plop_its_ellie> mais novo
<fantasma_w> isso que nao entendo
<fantasma_w> pode  mim explicar
<plop_its_ellie> tu tens que instalar os drviers por nvidia para obter vulkan
<fantasma_w> ata  , mas eu nao tenho ainda placa nvidia ...  minha é da intell ....
<plop_its_ellie> então muitos aplicaçoes não suportam vulkan ainda
<fantasma_w> entao placa intell , nao tem vulkan ?
<plop_its_ellie> não ainda
<plop_its_ellie> mas sera
<fantasma_w> ata
<plop_its_ellie> haswell e mais novo
<plop_its_ellie> desculpa por meu portugues
<fantasma_w> bem   meu notebook e  muito potente  , disso eu sei  ... mas a  placa aceleradora dele , nao e o sificiente  pra vlkan
<fantasma_w> haswell ?
<plop_its_ellie> a familia de processadores do intel
<fantasma_w> hum
<plop_its_ellie> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Lista_de_microprocessadores_da_Intel#64-bit_processors:_Intel_64_Haswell
<fantasma_w> o meu : intell core i5 2450m cpu 2.50 ghz x2 .... isso e  novo  ou nao  ????
<plop_its_ellie> hmmm, isso parece como o sandybridge
<plop_its_ellie> eu não acho que esse tera suporte com vulkan
<fantasma_w> como asim  ?
<fantasma_w> ixi que foda
<plop_its_ellie> pq é velho
<fantasma_w> vou ter que comprar outro
<fantasma_w> porra paguei 3000 nessa  bosta
<plop_its_ellie> https://system76.com/laptops/oryx
<fantasma_w> mas  o engraçado que   essa  bosta aqi roda tudo   na  facilidade ... tudo que e grafico roda .
<plop_its_ellie> esse tem o gtx 980m e ubuntu tambem
<plop_its_ellie> então eu não sei se eles vendem os computadores no brasil
<fantasma_w> mas se eu colocar nesse  meu  uma nvidia 980 gtx ? dai roda vulkan ?
<plop_its_ellie> sim, mas o seu portatil precisa um pci moveil para colocar a placa de video
<plop_its_ellie> precisa ser um gtx 908M
<plop_its_ellie> *980M
<fantasma_w> mas nao e   so um chip que tem que ser soldado na placa ... tipo retirar minha aceleraadora  intell e colocar a outra da nvidia ?
<plop_its_ellie> versão movel
<fantasma_w> o que e versao movel  ?   e  o que e pci movel  ?
<fantasma_w> eu andei pesquisando , e eu vir que é aceleradora , e soldada na placa mae
<plop_its_ellie> http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachments/ati2-png.28428/
<plop_its_ellie> assim
<fantasma_w> vou ver la
<plop_its_ellie> é um imagem
<fantasma_w> como assim imagem
<fantasma_w> ata  .. o meu tem pci ... mas nao  quero assim  ..  eu qero soldada na  placa mae
<plop_its_ellie> entendo, então eu não acho que tu podes soldador o gtx 980m na placa
<plop_its_ellie> pq é pela ranhura
<plop_its_ellie> somo essa imagem
<fantasma_w> mas  aqui no site da nvidia  , mostra   que a  placa e soldada .
<plop_its_ellie> *como
<plop_its_ellie> realmente?
<fantasma_w> sim  , no site da   nvidia  ,  mostra  placa soldada
<plop_its_ellie> tu tens o link
<fantasma_w> bem   eu fui no paraguay  na assistencia  e dai o cara   la  ,  mim falou que eu tenho que comprar o chip aceleradora  e dai ele retira a  minha e solda a da nvidia .
<fantasma_w> http://www.nvidia.com.br/object/geforce-gtx-900m-graphics-cards-br.html
<fantasma_w> da  uma olhada ai  ...  esse ai e o link
<fantasma_w> e ai ?
<fantasma_w> oi ?
<plop_its_ellie> sim, eu entendo agora
<fantasma_w> o que vc entendeu  meu amigo ?
<plop_its_ellie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2yH4BD3ID0
<plop_its_ellie> este video mostra a instalação de dois gtx 980m
<plop_its_ellie> parece que os chips no site de nvidia é parte de uma placa mais grande
<fantasma_w> nao e nao ... os chips   sao sempre do mesmo tamanho  ...  a tedencia e diminuir , cada vez mais evoluido , menor fica . assim como os cpus .
<fantasma_w> veja minha cpc i5 e menor que i3  , e ainda com mais potencia
<fantasma_w> ja cpu i7 estar com  o mesmo tamanho da i5 ,  ... da mesma   forma a placa de video chip
<fantasma_w> uma placa mae de notebook vem com chip de inteligencia , e chip de aceleracao de video e mais  o procesador . isso nos notebook com valor de 3000 reais ,que sao os mais potentes .
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmm, eu achei que os graficos que tem mais poder como o gtx 980m e 970m foi grande para remover e colocar, eu vou ter que pesuisar
<plop_its_ellie> tenho curiosidade, o que tipo portatil tu tens?
<fantasma_w> no brasil nao se vende poderosos portateis , entao eu comprei o mais  potente da serie da acer
<plop_its_ellie> pq não podes comprar portaties poderosos no brasil?
<plop_its_ellie> tu precerbi que a acer é muito popular no brasil
<fantasma_w> o meu e : acer i5 intell core i5-2450m CPU @ 2.50 ghz x2 , placa de video intell 2nd core processador
<fantasma_w> a   acer vende os mais potentes .
<fantasma_w> esse ai e   a confg do meu portatio
<plop_its_ellie> somente dois nucleos no cpu
<fantasma_w> 2 nucleos ???? isso   no meu   vc quer dizer  ?
<plop_its_ellie> x2
<fantasma_w> isso
<fantasma_w> x2 ,  nao e   bom  ?
<fantasma_w> o que e 2.50 ghz  ?
<plop_its_ellie> oh eu quis dizer 2 core
<plop_its_ellie> ah, voces dizem cores tambem
<plop_its_ellie> desculpa portuguese não é meu premeiro idioma
<fantasma_w> sim core ,
<fantasma_w> ata   e nem o meu  kkkkk
<fantasma_w> mas eu gosto  muito de  portugues  ,,, devido ter muita giria  , e  ingles nao tem nada de giria  e  uma  bosta
<plop_its_ellie> kkkkkkkkkkk
<plop_its_ellie> ingles tem muitas giras
<fantasma_w> serio
<fantasma_w> aff tem nada ...  eu tenho  2  nacionalidades  ... meu pai americano e minha mae india brasil
<plop_its_ellie> sim, então princimpamente as pessoas jovens usam as giras
<fantasma_w> eu falo na vdd   3   indiomas
<plop_its_ellie> muito legal, eu tenho 2 nacionalidades tambem
<plop_its_ellie> 3 idiomas:
<plop_its_ellie> ?
<fantasma_w> sim  ...  falo portugues  ,  ingles e espanhou
<plop_its_ellie> ah, eu falo ingles e portuguese, então meu portuguese é mau ainda kkkkkkk
<fantasma_w> nao vc ta escrevendo  otimo
<fantasma_w> ate  melhor que eu quando começei a aprender
<fantasma_w> mas ate  hj   eu escrevo mal o portugues
<fantasma_w> tipo  mal é muito ruim , e mau e mau morado ... entende w
<fantasma_w> w
<fantasma_w> ?
<plop_its_ellie> sim eu entendo
<fantasma_w> agora o falar  , eu falo muito bem o portugues  , sem sutaque inglesado
<plop_its_ellie> estive aprender portugues sozinho mais um pocou que um ano
<plop_its_ellie> ah, eu nunca falei portugues em voz antes
<plop_its_ellie> somento em texto e ler
<fantasma_w> quando eu descobrir que fantasma e ghost, eu dei risada ...  por isso que meu nick e fantasma
<plop_its_ellie> rsrs
<fantasma_w> hum  ,,,  kkkk  eu nao falo hebraico  , mas sei ler hebraico e aramaico e escrever .mas falar nao
<plop_its_ellie> legal, eu posso ler grego e um pocou russo mas não posso falar tambem
<fantasma_w> eu tentei aprender grego , mas desistir ,,,  stopiing em translator ,  grego  ,,,  no is for  mim
<plop_its_ellie> rsrs, eu quero falar com meu pai e aprender assim pq ele é grego
<plop_its_ellie> eu sinto que se eu posso aprender portugues então eu posso aprender qualquer coisa =)
<fantasma_w> eu nao consigo aprender ler em grego ... edificil demais
<fantasma_w> nao e assim nao  .. indiomais more dificil e alemao ...
<plop_its_ellie> pessoalmente, eu achei que foi facil aprender escrever em grego, mais facil que a falar
<plop_its_ellie> pra mim
<fantasma_w> minha mae levou 8 anos pra aprender a falar em alemao , e morando la
<fantasma_w> mas escrever e ler sempre e mais facil
<fantasma_w> tipo  , eu pego o TANAKH e quando vou ler , eu leio  so traduzindo para  o indioma portugues . e nao consigo traduzir para ingles
<plop_its_ellie> hmmmm, alemanão é mais perto a ingles que portugues
<fantasma_w> pra traduzir praa ingles antes eu traduzo para portugues e so depois pra ingles
<fantasma_w> estive fazendo pesquisa ... e descobrir que na vdd  brasieliros escreve mais correto que americano
<plop_its_ellie> kkkkkkk
<plop_its_ellie> sim eu acredito esse
<plop_its_ellie> muitos americanos tem grmaticas maus
<fantasma_w> veja : star war = guerra estrelas ( guerra nas estrelas ) em  potugues ( guerra nas estrelas ) em  ingles a umtima palavra deve ser interpretada como a primeira ... mas em portugues nao , escrevem  o correto .
<plop_its_ellie> sim, é o opsto em ingles
<plop_its_ellie> eu tive que aprender isso
<fantasma_w> mas o  problema no portugues e os  pontos e acentos  (  ^^ ~ ç ´ ` )  esse que e  meu probleema
<plop_its_ellie> pq?
<fantasma_w> ja eu nao tive  problemas ....  vim pra brasl com 17 anos .... e tive que aprender portugues
<fantasma_w> por que ? a  porqe nao sei quando se deve colocar esse  pontos .
<plop_its_ellie> pra mim eu sou preguiso então as vezes eu não digito os acentos
<plop_its_ellie> ah, eu aprendei os acentos com as soas das palavras
<fantasma_w> avó , ... isso ai eu nao sei se é avo em masculino ou feminino .. isso que foda
<plop_its_ellie> e ver as palavras muitas vezes tambem
<plop_its_ellie> estou aprender portugues europeu
<fantasma_w> palavrao   ,   em  portugues tem varos  , como buceta xana priquito bucetao , xoxota pacote ... ja em ingles nao tem  , entao descobrir que os americanos resolvel copiar incluindo a palavra xoxota no dicionario
<fantasma_w> your cock is big ,,, traducao = teu penis e grande .... mas no brasil , a traducao correta seria , teu pau e grande. entende ?
<plop_its_ellie> hmmm, eu nunca ouço a palavra "xana priquito" ou "xoxota pacote"
<fantasma_w> e muito engraçado  ,  por que americano nao tem  pau orgao genital com esse apelido
<plop_its_ellie> sim eu entendo
<plop_its_ellie> tu podes dizer "caralho" tembem
<plop_its_ellie> caralho = pau e cona = boceta
<fantasma_w> em ingles vc nao vai ouvir mesmo .... por que nao tem  , mas no brasil é dssta forma .... xoxota buceta pau , caralho e assim vai
<fantasma_w> cna  , nao seria  vagina
<fantasma_w> ops errado
<fantasma_w> cona = vagina tambem
<plop_its_ellie> sim
<fantasma_w> entao  , quem fala 2  indioma vai interpretar assim    mas pra quem so fala ingles , dai cona é so vagina
<fantasma_w> mas entao  o que é : 2.50 ghz
<plop_its_ellie> 2.50ghz é a velicidade do cpu
<fantasma_w> mas isso e bom  ?
<fantasma_w> eu nao entendo muito de hardwares
<plop_its_ellie> é bem, hoje os cores são mais importante
<fantasma_w> mas isso nao e fraco
<plop_its_ellie> é bem
<fantasma_w> o que eu entendo e de terminal  , invazao ,,  essas caoisa
<fantasma_w> vc quis dizer = é bom
<plop_its_ellie> sim
<plop_its_ellie> bom = good
<plop_its_ellie> masculino
<plop_its_ellie> boa
<plop_its_ellie> feminina
<fantasma_w> good ,, fica mais facil
<plop_its_ellie> eu entendo femimino e masculino
<fantasma_w> hum
<plop_its_ellie> ha muitos ano antes de aprender portugues, eu tive clases de espanhol
<fantasma_w> mas ja   no caso d  minha pergunta , a sua resposta seria = sim é bom ... traducao : yes is good
<plop_its_ellie> ah sim, tu estas certo
<fantasma_w> andei pesquisando e nao se fala mais ( estas ) agora se fala (estar)
<fantasma_w> você estar correto
<fantasma_w> ou vc está correto
<plop_its_ellie> oh pq eu falo portugues europeu, e eles não falam "você"
<plop_its_ellie> eles falam mais tu em vez
<fantasma_w> (está) se usa no meio da frase , e ( estar ) se usa no inicio da frase
<plop_its_ellie> oh
<plop_its_ellie> sim
<plop_its_ellie> entendo
<fantasma_w> em algumas partes   do brasil se usa TU  , e  outras VOCE
<plop_its_ellie> eu ouve isso tambem, no brasil do sul
<fantasma_w> sim
<fantasma_w> eu moro no sul d brasil
<fantasma_w> e aqui falamos voce
<plop_its_ellie> ah
<plop_its_ellie> eu morro nos estados unidos atulamente
<plop_its_ellie> *moro
<fantasma_w> sim
<fantasma_w> ja tem   2anos qe nao vou ai
<plop_its_ellie> pq?
<fantasma_w> aqui ta foda
<fantasma_w> desemprego  ... governo
<fantasma_w> california , comhece ?
<plop_its_ellie> sim
<plop_its_ellie> eu concordo
<fantasma_w> iutar]
<plop_its_ellie> o governo aqui é muito locou, estou a poupar meu dinheiro para mover daqui
<fantasma_w> la onde morava  ...
<fantasma_w> mas  meu pai morreu
<plop_its_ellie> eu moro em california
<fantasma_w> por isso que  nao quis  mais ir la
<fantasma_w> a fala serio   vc mora ai kkkkk
<fantasma_w> vc deve ser  o 4 que conheço que  mora ai
<plop_its_ellie> sim, eu moro ai pelo momento
<fantasma_w> hum
<plop_its_ellie> eu tenho uma pergunta pra ti?
<plop_its_ellie> quando tu moviste ao brasil, foi dificil pra ti para encontrar um emprego?
<fantasma_w> o bom dos EUA  , e que vc viaja sem se preoculpar com  pilice  , mas aqui  no brasil e muito police
<fantasma_w> nao
<fantasma_w> eles dao muito valor   pr quem fala ingles
<plop_its_ellie> ha muito policia aqui tambem, espcialment perto das escolas
<fantasma_w> mas  pra  mim foi facil  por que eu tenho 2 nacionalidades
<plop_its_ellie> realmente
<fantasma_w> a sei  , mas nao como aqui
<fantasma_w> federal bate porte em BR , pra vc ( milias )
<fantasma_w> bate forte
<plop_its_ellie> bate porte?
<plop_its_ellie> o que é isso?
<fantasma_w> forte
<plop_its_ellie> eu entendo forte
<plop_its_ellie> mas bate
<fantasma_w> agressa verbal ,,,  falar forte  , revista
<plop_its_ellie> ah
<fantasma_w> revista ... see your body all
<plop_its_ellie> revista é magazine
<plop_its_ellie> ne
<fantasma_w> see your car  ,  see your body , all
<plop_its_ellie> tudo
<fantasma_w> revista é magazine sim  , mas a aqui a 2 tipo de revista .. magazim e revista de olhar vc todo
<plop_its_ellie> oh! entendo!
<fantasma_w> isso tudo  vc por completo
<plop_its_ellie> sim sim
<plop_its_ellie> eu entendo agoa
<fantasma_w> see all vc complet
<plop_its_ellie> para ver a toda coisa
<plop_its_ellie> enteiro
<fantasma_w> do you my estend
<plop_its_ellie> entendo
<fantasma_w> as mulherres brasileira   sao mais bonitas e gostosas que as amiricanas
<plop_its_ellie> eu ja sei isso kkkkkkkkk
<plop_its_ellie> brasileiras são muito lindas
<fantasma_w> anda bem que vc etendeu ,,, ja tava escrevendo em ingles
<fantasma_w> cara sou casado com  uma  morena  linda de tirar  o folego
<fantasma_w> sabe , pr isso que quis vim morar no brasil
<fantasma_w> morena rabuda , peitos pequenos  , morena  linda .... eu  mim dei bem
<fantasma_w> americana nao tem  bunda grande , nao tem graça
<plop_its_ellie> kkkkkkk
<plop_its_ellie> pelo momento eu prefeiro transar muitas mulheres que ficar casado
<plop_its_ellie> kkkkkkk
<plop_its_ellie> de qaulquer maneira, é tarde e eu tenho que acordar muito cedo
<fantasma_w> kkkk
<fantasma_w> sei
<plop_its_ellie> obrigado muito por falar comigo
<plop_its_ellie> vou dormir, boa noite
<fantasma_w> boa
<Porvoero> fantasma_w, olá
<fantasma_w> ola
<Porvoero> vc e americano?
<Porvoero> é
<fantasma_w> 2 nacionalidades
<Porvoero> que legal cara
<Porvoero> e o seu core i5?
<Porvoero> esta dando problemas?
<fantasma_w> se eu estiver   aqui  no brasil  , entao   eu tenho so  uma nacionalidade  .. se eu estiver   nos EUA , entao terei so uma tambem ... a diferença   e que eu posso estar em   2 paizes
<Porvoero> isso e vdd
<fantasma_w> no  , estar sem problemas ... ei quero faze 1 upgrade na minha paquina
<fantasma_w> quero colocar uma  plana nvidia GTX 1080 celeration
<Porvoero> a placa de video
<fantasma_w> yes  , video
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SkNix> olá astroo
<astroo-> ola es novo aqui?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<valber> boa noite
<tux_> olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-05
<hggdh> plop_its_ellie: por favor siga as regras do canal -- veja http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
<Nalalan> boa noit galera
<Nalalan> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Nalalan> estou precisando aprender programar em java mas consigo encontrar material ja procurei muito
<Nalalan> acho mais pra comprar e são caros
<Nalalan> vc conhece uma boa fonte
<Nalalan> de material para estudo
<astroo-> le o privado
<Nalalan> ok
<plop_its_ellie> hggdh, desculpa, eu foi ajudar uma pessoa então nos começaramos conversar mais um pocou, eu devia ter falado numa sessão privado...
<plop_its_ellie> *privada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<northmoor> hi
<mirqui> in portuguse , please :)
<northmoor> sim portugues
<mirqui> e ai , blza , como vai ?
<northmoor> tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve
<northmoor> dmingo tem q ser assim
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<edenc> hey, I'm back
<rfs> q bom
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-30
<Barack> Boa noite! Alguém já teve problema ao instalar o emissor de nota fiscal eletrônica no Ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<astroo-> ola
<Barack> ola
<jonas_> ola, alguem sabe como habilitar o biosdevname=0 logo na instalação do ubuntu server 16?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<jonas_> ok
<hggdh> resposta: https://askubuntu.com/questions/628217/use-of-predictable-network-interface-names-with-alternate-kernels
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tolentek> Amigos, vocês acham ainda que é viável manter o Ubuntu com Unity ou já migrar para outro D.E.?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-05-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ton710> Algum programa multiplataforma Linux?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-28
<slipttees> bom dia galera
<aedigital> buenas
<slipttees> galera podem me ajudar com o firefox aqui...sei que o canal é do ubuntu rsrs
<slipttees> tinha uma configuração de proxy em defaults/pref/proxy.js, mas após atualizar para o firefox 60, essa configuração não funciona mais... tentei umas coisas que vi na internet mas sem sucesso!
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-30
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2018-05-31
<wendell> Bom dia
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-01
<andersonid> Olá pessoal... alguém já conseguiu estabelecer uma conexão VPN, usando sstp-client?
<astroo-> ola...
<astroo-> da 1 tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> andersonid  le o privado
<farribeiro[m]> Já pensaram em integrar o canal com o telegram?
<farribeiro[m]> https://t.me/ulboficial
<astroo-> nao sei
<farribeiro[m]> Usando Matrix
<farribeiro[m]> Eu não recebi a ultima resposta para mim
#ubuntu-br 2019-05-31
<Celso> algum expert em Vim no canal?
<Celso> estou aprendendo e gostaria da indicação de algum tutorial com as configurações
<Celso> para imprimir o texto em folha A4
<Celso> margens ...
<hggdh> Celso: quanto ao set-up para Brasil, não o tenho, uso o padrão US
<hggdh> para VIM/VI... eu sei que tem um pdf em algum lugar. Estou a procura-lo agora
<Celso> hggdh: muda muita coisa?
<Celso> ç
<hggdh> o vim é uma extensão do vi. Os comandos normais do vi também funcionarão em vim
<hggdh> ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/doc/book/vimbook-OPL.pdf
<Celso> Muito obrigado hggdh !
<hggdh> yw
<Celso> show
<Celso> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2019-06-02
<leonardofg> Olá amigos!!
<leonardofg> Boa noite!!
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-25
<celso> SET timestamps ON
<celso> ops
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-26
<manjaro-user-> ???
<Celso> ?
<manjaro-user-> digitei sem ver, perdão
<astroo-> ola
<Celso> :)
<Celso> sem problema
<fabiosmoura> meu ubuntu sõ funcionas com fone, sem foner fica mudo
<denisbr> eita, falta de paciência
<Celso> Bom dia!
<denisbr> Celso, opa
<Celso> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-27
<Celso> Boa Tarde!
<Celso> Essa quarentena até que está sendo boa pra estudar. Aproveitei pra aprender Libreoffice calc e estudar um pouco de Ingles. O que a galera ai está estudando?
<Celso> Aproveitei também para reinstalar o Xubuntu com a BIOS no modo UEFI . Usava o Legasy faz tempo. Nem sabia que dava pra instalar Linux em UEFI
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-28
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9hGvdMvDEg
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-29
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<denisbr> Celso, o/
<Celso> :)
<denisbr> Vocês viram essa palestra https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g0_Da--CIA ?
<Celso> denisbr: você que é o nerd?
<Celso> :)
<denisbr> Celso, hahaha, da virtualife?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> tô assistindo
<denisbr> Celso, massa o/
<denisbr> Celso, já usa o Ubuntu?
<Celso> Xubuntu
<Celso> uns 4 anos
<Celso> mas gosto do Debian também
<denisbr> Celso, legal, já usei os 2
<Celso> denisbr: usei por muito anos o Slackware.
<Celso> Tanto é que meu nick era Slac
<Celso> ai resolvi passar pro Xubuntu
<denisbr> Slackware é legal! Conhece o canal do slackjeff no youtube?
<Celso> denisbr: conheço
<denisbr> Celso, O cara é aqui da minha cidade (Blumenau)
<Celso> ele fala em um video que é dai
<denisbr> Ele ia organizar uma slackconf esse ano aqui, mas acho que nem vai dar
<Celso> denisbr: o Slackware ainda recebe atualizações?
<denisbr> Celso, senão me engano a última versão é de 2014 Mas ainda tem as atualizações de segurança e etc
<Celso> legal!!!!
<Celso> acho que foi em 2014 que comecei a usar o Xubuntu
<denisbr> Porque foi pro Xubuntu, facilidade de uso?
<Celso> nao
<Celso> 2016 que comecei
<Celso> denisbr: praticidade,
<Celso> denisbr: nessa correria do dia a dia o ubuntu e seus derivados são bem praticos.
<denisbr> Celso, eu te entendo, tem horas que o cara só quer usar o PC :-)
<Celso> sim
<denisbr> Celso, olha só ontem ainda saiu atualizações no slackware http://www.slackware.com/changelog/current.php?cpu=x86_64
<Celso> denisbr: eu só uso Xubuntu
<Celso> nem tenho mais windows instalado aqui
<denisbr> Eu estou usando o Mageia, um fork do mandriva
<Celso> bacana
<Celso> denisbr: acho que você igual eu já usou varias distros!!!!
<Celso> ja perdi a conta de quantas distros usei
<Celso> kkkk
<denisbr> cara, eu uso Linux desde 2002
<denisbr> ops, 2001
<Celso> sou mais velho que voce
<Celso> tanto de linux como de idade
<Celso> kakakakak
<Celso> comecei a usar linux no Red Hat 5.0
<Celso> na época do Conectava Linux 4.0
<Celso> vinha uma caixa com 5 cds
<Celso> lebra?
<Celso> lembra?
<Celso> Conectiva
<denisbr> Sim, eu usei o conectiva a partir do 7 senão me engano, mas antes já usava o mandrake.
<denisbr> Aliás, eu uso o mageia, por ser fork do mandriva, por ser uma fusão do mandrake+conectiva, então me sinto ainda usando o conectiva hehehe
<Celso> comecei com Red Hat,Conectiva,Mandrake,Console Linux,Kurumim,FreeBsd ,OpenBSD ,Slackware e agora Xubuntu
<denisbr> Dessas aí só não useis os BSDs e esse Console Linux
<denisbr> só não usei*
<denisbr> Já usei também o gentoo mas por pouco tempo, e usei muito debian
<denisbr> além do Centos
<Celso> Esse console era distro Brazuca
<Celso> brasileiro que cuidavam da Console Linux
<Celso> era estili Kurumim
<Celso> estilo
<Celso> Mandrake,Console e Kurumim tinham muitos aplicativos que não usava
<Celso> por isso usei pouco tempo
<Celso> era pesado
<denisbr> Celso, entendi
<denisbr> O Kurumim era legal, mas era uma gambiarra kkkk
<Celso> vdd
<Celso> usava kde né!!!!
<denisbr> Celso, sim, tinha aquelas "magias" para fazer funcionar os winmodens
<Celso> putz
<Celso> paguei meus pecados com aqueles pctel da vida.
<Celso> compilar modulo
<Celso> no Slackware
<Celso> conexão discada
<Celso> ig
<Celso> nossa
<denisbr> Eu cheguei a trocar um modem PCI por um ISA só porque o suporte era melhor
<Celso> sim
<Celso> hoje em dia usar qualquer distribuição Linux é facil
<Celso> tem youtube explicado até como usar o libreoffice calc
<Celso> naquela epoca tinha que procurar tutoriais de compilar o kernel pra placa funcionar
<Celso> aqueles modem pctel era osso
<denisbr> Celso, hoje em dia o pessoal nem sabe o que é compilar o kernel
<Celso> vdd
<Celso> ficava doido quando dava reboot e aparecia Kernel Panic
<denisbr> era osso, dependendo de cada caso, podia formatar
<Celso> sim
<Celso> no Slackware nem é Grub
<Celso> Usa Lilo boot
<denisbr> Celso, sim! Lembrei agora dos tutoriais para colocar uma imagem personalizada no Lilo
<Celso> sim
<Celso> apesar que adorava aquela tela preta escrito Slackware :)
<Celso> denisbr: no slackware eu não usava o xfce4
<Celso> era mais Blackbox ou Fluxbox
<Celso> editar o menu do Blackbox era complicado
<Celso> denisbr: a vantagem é que nessa dificuldade aprendemos muito no linux.
<Celso> hoje o Linux está facil tipo Windows
<Celso> só clicar
<denisbr> Celso, concordo, está bem fácil mesmo
<denisbr> Eu estou usando o lxde em casa e estou pensando em usar novamente o window maker, conhece?
<Celso> conheço
<Celso> o Window Maker é mantido por brasileiro né!!!
<Celso> criado tambem
<denisbr> Isso mesmo, Alfredo Kojima, ex funcionario da Conectiva
<Celso> sim
<Celso> não tenho certeza ,mas ouvi dizer que ele é de Mogi da Cruzes
<Celso> SP
<denisbr> Celso, não sei te dizer
<denisbr> Acho que hoje ele trabalha para o Mysql
<Celso> queria ver um screenshot do Window Maker
<Celso> kkkk
<Celso> conectiva e Slackware vinha com Window Maker
<denisbr> Celso, http://www.windowmaker.org/screenshots/
<Celso> tem no repositório do Ubuntu
<Celso> wmaker - gerenciador de janelas estilo NeXTSTEP para o X
<Celso> bacana
<Celso> lembra o slackware
<Celso> esse gkrelll
<Celso> não lembro o nome
<denisbr> para monitoramento né
<Celso> fica na direita mostrando uso de memoria
<denisbr> Sim
<Celso> nossa aquele player xmms
<Celso> usei muito
<Celso> tinha que baixar skin
<denisbr> Celso, hehehe ... deve ter usado o XChat então também
<Celso> usei
<Celso> xchat e BitchX
<denisbr> Irssi
<Celso> agora uso irssi e weechat
<Celso> velhos tempo hein!!!!
<denisbr> As vezes uso o irssi também, mas tenho usado mais o hexchat
 * denisbr está no trabalho e tem que usar o windão
<Celso> hexchat nunca usei
<Celso> putz
<Celso> windows é fogo
<Celso> kkkkkk
<Celso> eu até tento usar,mas é dificil
<Celso> acostumei com linux
<denisbr> Cara, mas uso o windão só de interface mesmo, a maioria dos programas são os mesmo que uso no linux
<denisbr> tem até o cygwin que emula um shell
<Celso> bacana
<Celso> tem cara nerd que acessa irc pelo emacs
<Celso> consegui uma vez,mas faz tempo
<Celso> nem lembro mais como faz
<denisbr> Celso, cara é doente kkk
<Celso> kkkk
<Celso> também ja tô chegando nos 60 anos...
<Celso> agora vou de boa
<Celso> deixa eu ver se instalou o wmaker aqui
<Celso> ja volto
<Celso> show
<Celso> https://imgur.com/KfWsDBf.png
<denisbr> Celso, E aí usando o wmaker?
<Celso> denisbr: sim
<denisbr> É muito anos 90 né
<Celso> sim
<Celso> bacana
<denisbr> E o consumo de memória processador é praticamente zero
<Celso> usando o xfce4 fica na media 750,9 e no WMaker 373,7
<Celso> pelo top
<denisbr> Metade
<Celso> sim
<denisbr> usando o fluxbox/blackbox é menos ainda eu penso
<denisbr> mas não muito menos
<Celso> xfce4-terminal não fica transparente nele
<Celso> precisa instalar o Eterm
<denisbr> hoje em dia o pessoal tem usado um outro emulador de shell
<denisbr> estou tentando lembrar o nome
<Celso> aterm
<denisbr> isso mesmo
<denisbr> e tem um tal de zsh também
<Celso> instalei o gkrellm pra relembrar os velhos tempos
<denisbr> Pena que não tem como usar o wvdial e fazer uma conexão discada kk
<Celso> esqueci o comando import pra shot de tela
<Celso> import -window nome.jpg
<denisbr> acho que nunca usei esse comando
<Celso> denisbr: reenode/#ubuntu-br(+LPcfnst ##por_favor_regis [Act: 4]
<denisbr> está no irssi?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> to tentando colar
<Celso> esse xterm é meio tosco
<denisbr> é bem primitivo
<Celso> https://imgur.com/laXYqS1.png
<denisbr> não tem nem abas eu acho
<Celso> acho que vou usar o terminal do xfce mesmo
<Celso> ja volto
<Celso> denisbr: conseguiu ver o shot?
<denisbr> Não, aquele último deu mensagem que foi removido
<Celso> https://imgur.com/QHICsMX.png
<denisbr> agora sim
<denisbr> que massa
<denisbr> Está dando a hora aqui, vou me ajeitar para ir para casa
<denisbr> Celso, obrigado pelo papo e pela nostalgia ;)
<Celso> ELE VEM COM TEMA DO dEBIAN
<Celso> ops
<denisbr> Celso, você conecta na virtualife com o mesmo nick?
<Celso> Ele vem com tema do debian
<Celso> denisbr: desde que a brasnet acabou praticamente só fico aqui na freenode
<denisbr> tem que achar o tema que era usado no Conectiva ;-)
<denisbr> Celso, ah tá, achei que você conectava na virtualife tmb
<Celso> essa virtualife é brazuca?
<Celso> com.br
<denisbr> isso mesmo
<denisbr> é tipo a brasnet, mas com BEM MENOS gente
<denisbr> Flw
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-30
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-05-31
<positivo> uai cadê a versão 20.04 LTS?
<positivo> não ia ser lançada esse ano??
<Celso> Bom dia!
<lady> :'(
